# Daily chit chat



## Saffa77

ok ladies have started a new thread here so we can all reply to the same thread? hilarious glad i am not the only one who watches BB and I must agree 10pm is far too late!! I am usually on my way to bed then if not already in bed!

Yeah Susan you did not want to be that nurse on the other side of the phone - must of been my pms because an hour later af arrived!  ha ha you watch that letter will arrive in the post on Monday 1 day too late!  Didnt have a magnum but demolished the rest of the banana bread I made on Sunday! yum it was delicious!

So susan what we going to do to keep our brains and ourselves occupied so time goes by quickly??

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

oh poop, i just replied to the other thread!!!  Will i cut and paste it here?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope all is well on this nice sunny day.  Had my appointment at the clinic so all is well, womb is fine, ovaries fine and the hospital just called so my blood test is fine too so start the stimm drugs from tonight.....2 needles, yuck!  It all seems pretty real now and to be honest I feel much more emotional now that I've moved onto this stage.  Going to try to eat as healthily as possible from tonight onwards, drink lots of water and read that hot water bottles are good for the follicles so it's worth a try.  Just wish Mike was here but at least he's home tomorrow night.  Have the clinic again for a blood test next Wednesday and again on the Friday so fingers crossed it will all be okay and good news.  
This might seem strange but I'm almost scared to use cleaning products, etc as I go through this stage, like don't want anything to spoil those possible eggs.  Is that silly?  Will be wearing rubber gloves from now on and have warned Mike that he's on bathroom duty until this is over, poor lad.  Not going to be resting all the time but do want to try and take it a little bit easier for these next 2 important weeks.  I'm lucky that I don't work so the only thing I have to do is walk the dog and the housework.  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Hope it goes well for you!  when i get to that stage ive no idea how i will relax, im a childminder and have 2 babies plus my own son who has aspergers syndrome and is a bog handful just now. Thats whats scaring me, the relaxing bit as i cant!!  My mum will have my son for a week or so if its in the holidays or she will come and move in with us for a week or so.  Maybe best taking as much time off as i need and put  myself first for once.  If i lose my customer then so be it.  Everything is so complicated for me just now.


----------



## abdncarol

Oh no that must be really hard for you.  That's great though that you can have some help from your mum.  My hubbie might still have to work away so I won't necessarily have him here as we go through all of it, which I will find hard.  If something happens in the 2 weeks before the pregnancy test and Mike is away then I think I will really struggle with that.  It is such a worrying time for us all going through this process and definitely be so hard to relax and put it to the back of your mind.  At least we have one another to chat to cause I don't think anyone can understand what it feels like.  My sister had IVF 13 years ago to have her son and used the frozen eggs to have her daughter, who is coming up for 8 and she is doing my head in!  She compares everything to what she went through but not in an understanding manner and I just want to scream at her that my body is different and therefore will be experiencing different feelings.  Best to keep   though and just let it go in one ear and out the other.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for starting this thread Sonia.  I kept meaning to do it but my memory is not what it used to be! 

Carol - glad your appointment went well.  Good luck with the injections.  It's a thought to start with but honestly, it does get easier.  My biggest problem was the bruising but I tend to bruise very easily.  I found rubbing my leg briskly for a few minutes before injecting made it virtually pain free.  Good luck with your healthy eating too.  I started well the first time but I'm afraid I gave up and resorted to chocolate comfort eating.  I did well with the water though but I usually drink lots anyway.

Try to keep calm with you sister.  Let it all wash over you (easier said than done, I know!)  IVF must have changed a lot from 13 years ago anyway. 

Just home from work now (left at 7.20am this morning!) and am eyeing up an eclair in the fridge.   Off to devour it and watch big brother.

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Susan no worries just think its easier if we all reply on one thread only! 

Carol so happy you finally start your drugs how exciting!!! yeah Im sure you will do fine not having your hubby here through the whole process but I am sure it will all work out - as for your sister comparing your treatment to hers etc would do my head in and you right just keep your mouth shut and let it come out the other ear....!

Susan you make me   eyeing up that eclair yum i love eclairs!  wasnt didnt watch big brother last night but heard alex has left due to some comments etc im glad as I didnt like her attitude she reminded me of Charlie!! 

Anyways still have not received my letter praying that it arrives in the post today still as if it does I could still make it as have made an appointment at the GP for tomorrow in case I get home tonight and the letter arrived but I doubt it!  I can guarantee you it will arrive on Saturday or Monday! when obviously its too late!

Sonia


----------



## crazydiamond

hello all 
hope you dont mind me joining in was just reading through and do you know the best thing i found to relax during it all was a good 1 hour walk with my dog,twice a day at weekends,really helped me to relax and take my mind off it for a little while the other thing was going to the pictures,that really helped as well,i live 42 mile from aberdeen so going to the pictures is a day out for me,nothing like a good go at the machines at the fair too,really helped!  as for the injections i put them into my belly found it alot easier than the leg.

krystle xx


----------



## twinkle123

I used to do my injections in my tummy too when I first started (seems so long ago!) because there's definitely more fat there than my legs.   I changed to my thighs when I had so many bruises that I'd run out of space.  At least with your legs, there's 2 to choose from! 

How are you doing Krystle?

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hey ladies!

so how are you all doing? think im going to watch big brother tonight! 

Guess what arrived in the post tonight the long awaited letter!!! and guess what so glad i had made that appointment at gp tomorrow because i can still make it ! so will hopefully be getting my injection at 10am! so happy!

Anyhoo hope you are all well 

Sonia


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hi Girls,

  Im glad we have one thread as I was getting confused!   

  Just a quickie from me......I have to lose weight before we start tx which fingers crossed will be around September as 
1. have holidays abroad in August 
2. need to get healthy lose about a stone and a half  
3. save the money!  

Last January we were all set to get tx, had a nice fat babyfund in the bank, and then the clinic was closed for refurbishment, we moved house etc etc.  I got my FSH levels done last year and they were 5.4 if I remember correctly. Do any of you know if Id need to get them done again?

Hope everyone is fine 
Donsbabe I know what you mean about booking blood tests etc I work at the hospital you were talking about and nothing is private! I actually had to explain to the receptioninst what FSH levels are!   And the blooming waiting room was full! I really hope I dont have to get them done again

Take care all  

Linda xx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, hope you're all well today.  Sonia that's great news that you got your letter and that things can start moving on for you.  Welcome Linda, don't have a clue though about your question as it's my first turn with the IVF, sorry.  
I inject into my legs, don't know why but feels funny thinking of doing it into my tummy.  Doing okay with my 2 jabs although had a headache the last couple of days and don't want to take any tablets as don't want anything to affect my follicles.  Hubbie coming home at lunchtime and we'll go out for a bit to eat in Ellon and then just plan to have a pretty quiet weekend.  Anyone got anything exciting planned?  I just want to take it easy, meeting my family for food on Sunday but that's about it.  Just want to try and take it easy and fingers crossed get lots of follicles growing in this tum of mine!  Linda i know how hard it is to lose weight, I could do with losing a stone and a half too but just can't concentrate on that right now.  It is so easy to put weight on and so bloomin' hard to take off again!
Looking forward to BB tonight, think there is an interview with the horrendous Alex and a new person is going in!  Will probably watch in bed as hubbie not a big fan.  
Big sis phoned today, wanting to come and stay the week after next, will have to put her off as it's hopefully when we get the eggs transfer.  Feel bad but the last thing I need that week is visitors.  Really don't think anyone understands the pressures we're under going through this process apart from us.  That's why I find this website a lifesafer.
Anyway, happy Friday to everyone and I hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi linda

Welcome sorry I cant help with FSH levels etc as I am still 3 months away from starting my 1st IVF - Ive never had these blood tests? are they the ones done on CD2 and 3 etc?  I hope I can get them done before I start my IVF as the doctor hasnt said anything about them.  Can you start IVF without having these bloods done? dont know if this is a stupid question or not?! anyhoooooo I went and saw the GP this morning and he gave me a script to go pick this injection up and have made an appointment with the nurse for 4.30 this afternoon so she can inject me in the bum with it - ouch have a feeling its going to hurt and not really looking forward to the side effects either - hot flushes, headaches weight gain etc!! its basically menopause! eeeeekk hope it pays off in the end but at least it will dry up my endometriosis cos every period I have the endo just goes yay! and grows and grows! Its like doing down regging but for 3 months in a row.

Carol so glad you have started your injections yeah I also wouldnt want to inject into my tummy just wouldnt feel right! are you eating well at the moment or following a diet to get extra healthy follicles? just wondering so maybe I would do the same.  Yeah you definately do not want visitors over egg transfer time.  Is this the same sister that did IVF 13 years ago or is this another sister does she know that you having it done?  I am not going to tell anyone when I have mine done as feel that the pressure would be too big - did any of you girls tell anyone or does everyone around you know?

yeah BB tonight yay!


----------



## crazydiamond

hi susan,
im doing not too bad,thanks still feeling really tired,got pains in my stomach today at work and really worried about it!i feel fine now but never had the pains like that before unless it was after egg recovery and i moved quick,dont know if i would still feel tender there 5 weeks on.got my scan next fri so roll on so i can see if everythings fine 
how are you all doing today?i had to loose weight for treatment and i lost 2 and half stone at scottish slimmers,they were gr8 and you feel you are still eating enough unlike some diets where you feel starved!!
well im going to my neice"s dance concert tonight hope i can stay awake 

tak care all
krystle xx


----------



## Saffa77

girls 

just a quick question my DP got a letter from the GP surgery stating that he needs to phone the surgery to make an appointment to discuss medication requested by the fertility clinic?? and we both are like ummmm what is this about?  he did a sperm analysis and it was all normal and even doctor said not too worry as you fine! then we get this letter? did any of your other halfs get this letter before IVF treatment? we thinking maybe its some vitamin? 

anyways krystle hope you start to feel better and that Friday comes by quickly!  I went for my injection this afternoon at 4pm as had to go back as nurses were busy in the afternoon so yay it is all over and done with just 2 more injections left then I start my IVF - how long is IVF from start to finish if everything works out? is it about 6 weeks? including the 2ww or 6 weeks plus 2 weeks for the 2ww?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, it's another sister who does know about the IVF but maybe just got mixed up with her weeks.  Sure she will be fine about it.  
Well done for getting your injection Sonia, hope your symptoms aren't too bad.  I was really lucky with my down reg ones, didn't get any side affects all so fingers crossed you will be the same.  I'm struggling with the new ones though, getting bad headaches and don't want to take any headache tablets.  Going to bed soon to watch telly in bed so hopefully it will go by tomorrow.  
My hubbie didn't have to go to the doctors after his tests so not sure what that is for.  I'm trying to think how long this process takes, they found a polyp with me so it held up things a bit but I think from when you start your down reg drugs it should be about a month, I started the drugs on day 21 of my cycle.  
Krystle I really hope your pain settles soon.  Like I said before I know you'll be worrying about every ache and pain so I totally understand that you'll be looking forward to your scan.  Big  
I read somewhere on here that the good foods for follicles are walnuts, pineapple juice, lots of protein and plenty of water.  So that's what I've been having since starting these new drugs.  Juicing 2 pineapples each day and drinking so much water, have to wee about 3 times during the night (sorry if too much information).  I think some ladies don't wear deodrant or perfume but really don't want to go down that route!  
Well away to have a quick shower and then pjs on and bed, tv all planned, Coronation Street and then BB and drinking lots of water.  This time next week we'll know if these follicles are growing, fingers crossed they are.
Have a lovely Friday evening.
Carol
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. You've all been busy chatting today I see!

Krystle - sorry to  hear you've had pains but I'm sure they're nothing to worry about.  I'm no expert but there's lots changing inside you.  

Sonia - glad your injection went fine.  I had some side effects when down regging.  I cried a lot over absolutely nothing or something trivial like dropping a pen!  I had occasional hot flushes but they pass as quickly as they came.  Poor DH was freezing a lot of the time because the doors were constantly wide open    

You asked about telling people about us having IVF.  I regret telling too many people because now all I get from them is questions about what stage we're at when sometimes I just don't want to talk about it.  I'm not intending telling anyone when I get my transfer because I don't want to be asked whether or not it has been successful.  I still want to wait until the 12 weeks is over (I'll tell you lot though!!!) before I tell anyone.  In a way, it's quite lucky I'm getting a frozen transfer because nobody knows exactly when it is.  I've been really vague and just said it's in a few months time.

My DH didn't have to go back to the doctor after his first tests so I can't help you with that.  

I've just looked out my protocol for my last IVF cycle.  I took my buserelin injections for 21 days.  Then had a scan which confirmed it was ok to start FSH injections.  Then started buserelin and FSH injections 2 days after scan for 1 week before starting to go in and out for scans and blood tests.  The egg recovery can be any time within that next week. (Mine was 12 days after starting FSH injections).  Then there's the dreaded 2ww!  So all in all from the 1st day of injections to when I would have been testing if I had been given my transfer would be 6-7 weeks.  Wow, I've never sat down and worked that out before!   

Hope that makes some sense!

Carol - I hope you had a nice meal.  I hope your sister's okay about not coming to stay.  I'm sure it's the last thing you need at that time.

Linda - I'm trying to think back to FSH levels.  I'm sure I got it done every time. (could be wrong though   ) That's a good level you've got there.  Anything less than 6 is classed as excellent!  

As for me, I'm on day 37 of my cycle and am getting impatient! I was told to expect any length after all the drugs for my last IVF.  I've to wait for 2 more AF before I get my FET and this waiting about is not helping. I've tried parsley tea, hot milk and cinnamon and even a bit of   but nothing has happened.  Aarghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone's enjoying their Friday evening TV viewing
Susan
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi, me again

You can see there's no Coronation Street and Big Brother on at the moment.  Everyone's online!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

I too have nipped online inbetween corrie and BB!!

I was due to get FSH test done today but AF was late, only made apprearence tonight so im booked in on monday. No idea what FSH is, i just do as im told!!  We have our first consultation on tuesday, although, weve both had our bloods done for all the health checks and went to the open night 2 weeks ago, so not sure whats going to be discussed. Hopefully when tx can start! 

Im not up on abbreviations on the site, im still learning!

We havent kept it a secret about our ICSI but we are not telling anyone when we actually start TX apart from those who need to know IYKWIM.

Off to benidorm in 2 weeks so need to do nothing for that time to totally relax and destress for the perfect preperation.  Probably going to be months though but i hope not. I want to start ASAP!!!!


----------



## crazydiamond

hi all,
thank you very much for all your lovely comments 
the first time we did ivf we told quite alot of people and soon regreted it!nothing worse than everyone asking whats happening,was the same when i fell pregnant first time then had M/C was so horrible everyone asking then having to explain what happened my advice is to tell as little people as possible,only who you can trust as well.i have only told family and really close friends this time 
hi carol,sorry to hear your havin headaches.keep drinking plenty of water i think that really helps,hope you feel better soon and just think it"s not long now 
well hope your all fine this lovely sat morning
krystle xx


----------



## twinkle123

I completely agree with you Krystle about not telling people.  I regret telling too many people about our IVF and am fed up being asked how things are going.  We're trying not to tell anyone about our FET.  Why should we not get the chance to make an announcement at 12 weeks like everyone else gets to do?  It's not fair!!!


----------



## Saffa77

yeah i agree - I am not telling a soul. Only me and DP know am not even telling my family as the pressure will be too big will only tell them when i fall pregnant and when I know i am on the safe side of things but its going to be difficult because if this ivf worked i would be ecstatic but then there is nothing worse then like yous say having a m/c and then having to tell ppl it didnt work! ouch the pain and they will also feel just as dissappointed as you are!  

Well yeah today seems to be warm i love it! going to the theatre this afternoon (got free tickets from work) dont know if it will really be my seen (the bacchae is on) but anyhooo will just go and see. 

I seem to be feeling fine not having any side effects yet! hope it stays like this!! Maybe they will appear later?  when you down reg do you get symptoms straight away?

well have a good rest of day

chat later
Sonia


----------



## crazydiamond

hi sonia,
i didn"t feel any side affects till over a week when i started the down reg,just bad moods and sweats so think i was lucky,im sure you will be fine 
well ive had a lovely lazy day and had a gr8 nap so all ready to cozy up on the couch for doctor who!
have a gr8 sat night all
krystle xx


----------



## twinkle123

I was pretty much the same.  I was probably about a week in before I noticed any side effects.  I'm sure you'll be fine though  

Been at my sisters most of the day playing with my 2 year old niece.  Had great fun with play dough, crayons and fuzzy felts.  We're recording Doctor Who so am just about to go and watch that.  We're such a TV obsessed bunch of people!  

I'm convinced I'm hearing sounds coming from my loft but every time I call DH up to listen it stops.  It sounds too big to be a bird and am not officially getting creeped out about it   There's no way I'm going up there! 

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

well then I will wait for the side effects then!  like how bad was the sweating tho? hope I dont get many bad moods I hate being in a bad mood! 

have a good evening girls!

Ps DP has made an appointment at the GP for monday after work - I am dying to know what medication the fertility clinic requested!!! random!  No doubt I will let you guys know!


----------



## crazydiamond

hi all,
doctor who was gr8 last night can"t wait till next sat to see what happens!
what a day it"s just raining non stop here,dont think ill get a walk with my dog today,poor boy he will be so bored!
hi susan,did you find out if there was anything in your loft?i"d be freaked out!!!
hi sonia,the sweating was just like a rush of heat coming over me but it doesn"t last long so don"t worry 
how is everyone"s sunday?
krystle xx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone

Yeah, Dr Who was good last night.  DH is a huge fan but he wasn't too impressed last night because there weren't enough aliens etc.  
What a day! Don't think I'll be pottering about outside much today.  Am going to visit my grandma but other than that, not much planned.

I'm still hearing sounds in the loft but am hoping it's maybe outside on the roof.  As it's pouring rain I'm not going out to investigate! 

Have a good Sunday everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, typical it's only stopped raining now, been a horrible day.  We met the family for lunch, which was great as hadn't seen my nieces and nephew for too long.  Then hubbie just slept on the sofa all afternoon and I've been reading the sunday papers.  Still getting really bad headaches since I've started the stimm drugs but think it's just something I'm going to have to put up with.  Have drank loads of water and also been having Lucozade Sport to see if that helps a little.  There are loads of calories in them but have put the diet on the back burner as I go through this.  Mike away tomorrow first thing, back Tuesday night so I'm just trying to rest as much as possible and then have the clinic on Wednesday for a blood test and Friday for a blood test and scan.  
Not sure what's on telly tonight, probably watch Big Brother but that's about it, got a good book so will be happy to have an early night and read that.
Hope you've all had lovely weekends and not let the weather get you down.  Roll on Summer!
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi

Yeah weather was really horrible today we chilled in the morning then went walking around the shops then came home and just relaxed.  Carol hope those headaches go away! you shouldnt have them for very  much longer?

When do you finish your stimming drugs? when should EC be about?  

I am dying to find out why DP has to get meds tomorrow...! will only find out at about 5.30......... 

chat later


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, headache isn't so bad today, yippee!  Think the scan on Friday will tell me more but everything goes according to plan I think we would have egg collection next week.  Oh that's a scary thought.  I just hope everything is going as it should inside and growing lots of follicles.  
Let us know how your hubbie got on at the doctors, hope it was all okay.
Just back from walking the dog so away for a lovely bubble bath and then put on my pjs and watch all my girlie programmes that my hubbie doesn't like (he's away overnight) - Britain's Top Model, Big Brother, Corrie, etc etc.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi ladies

got our first appointment tomorrow. Dont know why i keep calling it our first, we've been in and out of that place like a yo-yo but tomorrow is the big one, hopefully get dates for starting injections.  Gonna print out that list of questions, seen that on another thread, and going in armed with them. DP says its am embarassment as theres heaps of questions but im not caring!! HAHA. Had my bloods done today for FSH.

Anyone holidaying this year? 12 days to go for mine!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.  Don't worry about asking a huge amount of questions.  My mind normally goes blank when I'm asked if I have any questions and then regret not asking later.  I should really write it all down before I go for appointments.

We've just booked 3 days in London for the end of July.  We're going to get something cheap for the week before but not abroad this year.  We were putting off booking anywhere because I was due to get my FET in summer but now that AF is still not showing her head (now on day 40!!!!! and I've still to wait for one more before my transfer!) we could easily have booked somewhere.  Not amused!  

Carol - glad your headaches are getting better.  Hopefully you'll have lots of lovely follicles growing away inside you.     Enjoy your relaxing evening watching your girlie programmes  

Sonia - well, how did DP get on at the doctor?

Fed up with work just now (yet again). Just counting down the days until the holidays.  9 more days left and only 6 of them are teaching days.  Got activities days next week where I'll be doing something fascinating like supervising children playing computers or watching films.  I usually go and supervise on the London trip but yet again, I didn't know what stage my treatment would be at, so had to pull out of that too!  This really does take over your life!  

Bye for now
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  You're quite right to ask your questions, I think Dr Hamilton is always so nice and happy to answer any questions so hope you get him.  
Where are you going on holiday, anywhere nice?  We're just going to wait to see what happens right now before booking anything.  If this IVF doesn't work then I think we'll book something right away to have something to look forward to.  I just don't know how I'll feel and it will be hard as we have Mike's kids coming to stay for 2 weeks in August.  They are lovely children who I love dearly but will be hard if I can't have children of my own.  So everything just up in the air right now.  
12 days isn't long, you'll be excited, hope you're going somewhere hot.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Definitely understand Susan, it does take over your life.   because you're Af taking so long to arrive, that's awful, 40 days.  
What does everyone do for a living?  I used to work as an administrator for an oil and gas company - what a surprise for Aberdeen eh.  I gave up work 2 years ago, we both worked together and then Mike got a new job where he earned more money so after much discussion I gave up work.  We thought by now we'd have children to be honest but obviously it wasn't to be.  Anyway we have a 2 year old dog so I'm a housewife, which I just love.  Not exactly Anthea Turner, more Susan out of Desperate Housewives but still not missing work so far.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Evening all! 

Susan cant believe AF has not arrived yet how annoying! guess the hot milk with cinnamon didnt work then?? must be irritating not able to go anywhere! aaarrgh it will appear when you least expect it?

Carol glad those headaches are gone! I am feeling ok still - yay!

Well dp went to the doctors and guess what that letter was meant for me to go get my injection!! Its obviously because I kept phoning everyday for that letter that they got confused!  thats so bad!

Chat later
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Bit of a mix up there then    

No the milk and cinnamon didn't work, either did the parsley tea! I've heard that agnus castus can help so that's the next thing to try!

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

actually talking about agnus cactus I bought a big bottle of these tablets and starting taking them as heard that it regulates your cycle so I took like 1 week and my af started 2 weeks after I had had my normal AF - so hey if you want this bottle I can post it to you?? as I am not going to use it.

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sonia. Thanks for the offer but I won't need them now.  I moaned and moaned so much last night that my hubby went out and bought some today.  Anything to shut me up!   I think he'll try anything now just to stop me complaining!

Not much to tell you all today.  Just another day teaching teenagers who don't want to learn anything!  Only 8 days to go though and then I'm free from work for 6 whole weeks.  Can't wait!!! It's been a very long term.

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, Susan hope that dreaded AF arrives soon for you.  Was thinking today how hard it must be for you, having gone through all these injections and for it to be stopped, twice.  Really hope things move on for you shortly and you can have those special embroyos (bad spelling) implanted.  Hopefully during your 6 weeks hols so that you can properly relax and get to put your feet up.
Nothing exciting to tell either.  Hubbie home tonight so at least he will be here to go to the hospital on Friday with me.  Just a blood test tomorrow so not sure what they will be able to tell me from that.  
Carol
x


----------



## Mummy30

WE are off to benidorm for 2 weeks!!

Anyway, had appointment today, didnt realise how quick things move!  I was offered to start injections on day 21, which is in 2 weeks time!! Obviously i said i wanted my holiday first so will be starting injections on the next cycle on day 21. Am i making sense. So basically 3 weeks after my  holiday ill be starting my first injections. Not so much of a downer having AF for some of my holiday now!!  FSH was 5.7 which im told was good and got scanned today and everything normal!

Had a wee practise of putting the needle in, boy did i get a shock. Wasnt expecting it to nip as much as it did, i got such a shock i yanked it out quickly, so had to do it again!!  Not sure how im going to get on with them but i have to do it.  So they are taking pride of place in my wardrobe for now!

So for now im just getting ready for a nice relaxing holiday before commencing the down reg jabs.  Hopefully my customers will be ok with me taking time off. Im a childminder so parents are relying on me but i cant take kids when im travelling daily/or every 2nd day to get scanned to Aberdeen. Plus ive decided to take time off after egg recovery/collection. Its hard but we are self funded and im not going to be looking after 2 children under 2 and my own son who has his own disability too.  They know im having some sort of hospital treatment but obviously  not told them what.  Thats the only thing stressing me out is how much time off ill need as i need to let the parents know in advance. Any advice?!


----------



## twinkle123

You're making plenty sense.   Did you go in armed with your list of questions then? 

You probably won't believe me but the injections get really easy after a few practises. Rub your leg briskly for a minute or so before injecting and it makes it so much less painful.  Also watch where you're injecting into - make sure there's no bruise and no obvious capilliaries (is that what you call them?!?) or little red dots!

Push the needle in as quickly as you can, try not to move it while it's in and push the liquid in slowly (it can nip if you do it too quickly).

Wow, I sound like an expert!   Then again, I did my first injection about 2 years ago.  I did a few cycles of IUI with injections before moving onto IVF.

I would take the week before egg collection and at least the week after off.  I wasn't fit to do anything for about 5 days after my collection but that was probably because I had OHSS and really suffered.  Lots of people take the whole 2ww off just because they're on edge constantly waiting for the result but that really depends on how you would cope.

Carol - yes it's been awful going through all the injections and never getting anything put back.  My transfer won't land during the holidays now because I've still to wait for another AF after this one (where are you??) and then I've to get a few weeks of injections again.

On the plus side to all this, I've built up quite a good stock of purple bags they give you at the hospital to keep your needles in.  They're a good size for going away on holiday!  I've returned all my needles and yellow bins in the past but nobody's ever asked for the bags!  

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hey ladies

you guys are making me scared of all these needles eeeekkkk! still a while to go till i get there.  

anyways carol let us know your results tommorrow.

Me Im feeling normal which is a good thing.  Off to Portugal on Wednesday until Sunday yay cannot wait to get away and maybe catch a tan!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

Saffa77 have a great holiday!!

Susan, hey, i had a list of questions in my head that i got off here and asked all of them, and got an answer to them all too! 

Think ill inject in my belly, but do i have to keep it in my belly or can i do my belly one day and thigh the next?? Thats one question that i didnt think of asking! Do i get AF during them?  

I think i will take your advice and take the week before EC and the week after off.  During the 2ww i intend on working as normal and try and keep my mind off of it.


----------



## crazydiamond

hi ladies,
how are you all doing today?im still feeling really tired and run down all the time no sickness yet so dont know if thats a bad sign,roll on friday 
i think it"s better to inject into the belly and im sure you can swap around each night from your leg to belly.i got AF during injections,can"t remember which week though.
i agree i would take a couple of days before egg recovery then definitly 1 week after,you do need it to relax and your very tender after egg recovery.i would go back to work for the 2ww try and take your mind off it(not that it"s easy!)
krystle xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, what another horrible day, when is summer going to arrive.  Well I have to up my dose tonight to 300 from 225, seemingly whatever they tested in my blood today was 3.1 so not sure what the means.  A little disappointed as I just want everthing to go well and the more I read stories on here the more it proves what a minefield it all is.  Anyway drank lots of milk and juiced 2 pineapples and going to have an early night with a hot water bottle on my tummy so hope that Friday shows lots of follicles.  
How is everyone else doing?  I do my injections in my legs, just feels funny to think of doing them in my tummy for some reason.  Sometimes it's 3 a night when I making up different amounts from the pens.  To be honest I don't think anything about it now, sometimes it can be a little sore but mainly they've all be fine.  Funny what you can get used to.
Benidorm sounds lovely.  My friend has a villa in Havea which is just beside there, had a lovely week out there last May.  Be great to have some sunshine, definitely missing that right now.  We'll hopefully book something once we know what's happening with the treatment, though after getting married in November and then paying for our treatment don't think it will be anywhere too exotic.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, we're all quiet today, must be the warm weather.  Hope you're all well.  I am so nervous about my scan tomorrow, hardly slept a wink last night.  Tried to eat lots of protein (definitely put on weight since I've started all this), juiced 3 pineapples and sitting in bed typing this, watching BB, with a hot water bottle on my tummy.  Too hot for this!
Had a bit of a wobbly afternoon, had a big fall out with hubbie as he couldn't get my car fixed - Nissan dealership hopeless in Aberdeen!  Luckily we've sorted it out, my fault for taking it out on him when it's just a poor service.  Just feel so stressed about it all and it can be so hard when it's us that has to do all the injections, etc but it isn't Mike's fault, is it just me that's  .
Carol
x


----------



## twinkle123

Carol - Just a quick message to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow.   I've lost count of the number ot times I've had stupid, petty arguments with DH since all this treatment started!  It all gets on top of us at times  
Must go.  Still got lots to do before I go to bed and it's getting late.
Goodnight
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey Carol

All the best of luck!! thinking about you! let us know how it went poor you not having slept a wink! oh the things we put ourselves through!  

I was feeling rubbish yesterday felt dizzy and no energy and still feel like I have no energy today - roll on 5pm

Let us know how it all goes!


----------



## Mummy30

Hope everything went well today Carol.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, not good news I'm afraid, haven't responded well to the drugs at all, I only have one okay sized follicle and maybe 3 very small ones and Hazell the sister wasn't very hopefull at all.  You need 3 x 18mm before they will go ahead with any egg recovery.  Was in tears at the hospital, the nurse was just lovely so I have to go back on Monday for another scan.  Went to my mum and cried buckets   but just going to try and be strong through this.  I have given it once chance and if Mike and I aren't mean to have children then I will be thankful for what we have.  Just seems to have been through so much and then for this bad news.
Feel like I could just drown my sorrows with a bucket of wine but know I can't do that and just dreading Monday.  Wish in a way we could just stop now as I feel like I don't want to go back to the hospital.
Hope everyone else is well.  Hope your AF has arrived Susan, fingers crossed it arrives over the weekend if it hasn't.
Carol
xx


----------



## smeghead

Hi there Aberdeen girlies.

Carol -  Sending you lots of    . I know exactly how you feel, this happened to me as well, and we were obviously devastated when I responded poorly to the drugs, (I can feel my body clock ticking and telling me its too late) and like you I was in tears at the hospital (Ninewells) the nurses are brilliant. That was the beginning of May and I thought we would never get over it, but we picked ourselves up and my next appointment is 15th July, though I don't hold out much hope as my bloods results for FSH and LH were pretty awful.  But hopefully when you go back on Monday the results will be different my  for you.

Love Louise  xx


----------



## Mummy30

carol.  Sorry to hear it didnt go too well today.  Not much i can say, never been in that situation before as im new to it all. I didnt even consider that i may not react to the drugs.  Keep your head up, try to keep positive. I often finds it helps if i think of the millions of couples in the world going through what we are and that its not only us.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Saffa77

Carol ((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Oh just be strong girl you will get through all this - just remember that everything happens for a reason.  Come to think of it I was actually talking to DP the other week about what if i dont respond to the drugs because I have had big cysts on both ovaries and still have the one on my one ovary.  Well I hope the news is better for you on Monday - just be strong! I can just imagine how you must be feeling - but its not over though!  Did they tell you as to why you didnt respond?

Take care and take one day at a time.

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Oh thanks ladies, your words have put tears in my eyes and it is just so lovely to speak to you as I know we're all going through the same thing together.  Hazel didn't say why I hadn't responded, no reason but really do think it's my age.  My FSH was low so that's good and we will keep trying naturally but think I will look into fostering and adopting now.  Just feel like Mike and I (as well as all you lovely ladies) have so much love and care to give to a child and it would be awful if I didn't get that chance.  I have 2 lovely step children who I get on brilliantly with but would just have loved to have had a baby of our own.
Will keep the injections going for the next 3 nights and then see how we get on when we go back on Monday.  Think there is something they can do if that one follicles grows to the required 18mm, where they clean Mike's sperm keeping the best bits and put it inside (sorry if too much information) but that is a very slim chance of success.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

oh Carol

Dont give up hope you never know what Monday brings they may be able to make a plan like you say.  Just take it easy this weekend and dont go working yourself up and rethinking everything just relax and like I said take it one day at a time.

I will be thinking about you.  This whole IVF larky is such a rollercoster ride! but everytime we get stronger and stronger.

Take care
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Awww Carol, sorry to hear your news   I've been thinking about you at work today. 

Don't give up hope yet though, anything can happen over the weekend.  I know it's not exactlythe same situation as you but I've had a cancelled egg collection too and it's so disappointing.  My problem was that I over responded the drugs and it was dangerous to go ahead.  You just build yourself up for so long and is horrible to have it cancelled at the last minute. 

Everything went fine for me during that cycle but it was the last few days when everything suddenly went mad and starting responding too well.  Hopefully the same will happen to you and they're just waiting for the last few days to do their stuff!    

I've been in tears plenty times at the clinic so I don't think we're that unusual! 

Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Only me again, pretty  as I've put my results on other threads on this website and it sounds like maybe Aberdeen doesn't give us the best treatment.

I've copied the ladies responses below but it's so frustrating if I think that we are paying a lot of money but there is more that could be done for us at the clinic than what they're doing.

Carol - I really hope you don't give up. First off, if i remember correctly, your clinic only offers a maximum dose of 300, which I do not understand at all. That is way below the maximum and many, many women will respond much better to a dose of 400 (still not the maximum) than 300. Secondly, you are now being told that they won't even proceed to EC unless you have 3 good sized follies. Again, I don't think that is appropriate. I was told the other day that my doc had seen many, many cases of 1 egg resulting in 1 embryo resulting in 1 healthy baby. I don't really want to get into "clinic bashing", but, if I have got the facts correct on maximum dose of 300 and 3 good-size follie requirements, I really feel quite strongly that your clinic is short changing you and is NOT giving you the best possible chance. I don't want to be too crticical - it may be that they are not very experienced at dealing with poor responders or something. Frankly, I would hotfoot it elsewhere or at least seek a second opinion. Anyone else have any thoughts?

am in a very similar situation to you and I am keeping going! I have been stimming for 13 days now and i only have one follicle at 10mm (at scan yesterday)! I am due to go back in on monday for a scan and I am praying for good news! I also have 3 very tiny ones (they didnt give me a size they are so small). Good luck on Monday - keep that tummy warm at all times, carry on with the fluids and protien and who knows.... you have nothing to lose at this stage.

My clinic seemed really happy that I had actually produced this follicle, god knows what they plan to do with it, we will have to see if it grows first but I am all for gambling on IVF with one!!

Carol - I am sure there are other ladies who know more about this than me, but from what I know, there are many ladies who respond better to a higher dose (while, indeed, others respond better to a lower dose but for longer). Chances are I would not be looking forward to being an auntie if my sister's clinic had had an upper stim limit of 300. Also, you say you are "now" on an increased dose, which sounds as though you weren't even started on 300! I still think it sounds as though there is a lot that could be done to improve your chances and I would be looking at other clinics.

Anyone else got any thoughts on this? Am i being too hard on Carol's clinic?? I just can't help feeling that their approach sounds wrong...


----------



## twinkle123

Carol.  I can't believe all this!   Thanks for copying the other messages - it's good to see what other clinics do.  I just assumed 300 was the most we could be offered.  I started my 1st cycle on 150 but didn't respond so they increased it to 300 for the last few days which sent me way over the top and ended up it the ec being cancelled.

My 2nd cycle was on 225.

I've always been told that we have to have at least 3 follicles too so it's so unfair if other clinics will do the collection with less  

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Oh my word!! this is soooooo interesting I cannot believe that they will not got ahead with 1 ? I know lots of girls who only got 1 egg and have achieved a pregnancy with this.  I would seriously investigate further carol - even if they do not up your dose can you not stay on the same dose for a longer period maybe another week or 2? I would be FUMING!!! You are paying for this no ways! mmmmmmmmmm im mad now! 

I would seriously speak to the sisters or the embrologist!


----------



## abdncarol

Well just did my jabs and ended up doing 375 as a dose as just want to give it our best chance so being rebels and doing it that way.  Thanks so much for your support it really does help.  Definitely be following it up on Monday if things look bad as that really doesn't seem very fair.
Drinking gallons of water too so will be in the loo all night but just want it to work on Monday.  My family and friends have been great, my sister even said she wishes she was younger so she could have a baby for us and my best friend offered us her eggs.  
Looking forward to Big Brother tonight, hope Sylvia goes.  Can't believe Dennis has been thrown out, sounds like it's all kicked off in there.  Will help keep my mind occupied watching it.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

ha ha ha you go girl!what was your dose meant to be? Iam sure you will be fine on Monday you may be surprised and even have the 3 and not just the one! hope so!

What Dennis has been kicked out? i didnt know that! well going to watch it tonight yeah also hope sylvia goes but ppl are liking the commotion she is causing inside so she may not leave?!

Glad your family and your friends have been good.


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hi Carol   

Just sending you loads of      for Monday  . Its quite worrying really about Aberdeen and its making me nervous about starting tx   

Good luck and will be thinking of you.

Big Hello to everyone xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi mama smurf!

Welcome - yeah so am I worried now! especially as I have bad endometriosis and will most probably need a strong dose but who knows now!!!


----------



## abdncarol

I really hope I haven't made you ladies all nervous about your treatment now, I really don't mean to do that.  They did say today that they found that ladies getting 450 (when they used to give more) didn't give them any more of a success rate so I'm sure they have their reasons.  My sister had 2 successful pregnancies from Aberdeen and also know a lady that had twins and up until I read some of the posts I've been hugely happy with my treatment and the staff at the clinic.
I'll worry now that I'm making you ladies unsettled, wouldn't ever want to do that.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Don't worry about it Carol.  I'm sure everyone else agrees with me that the staff and attention we get at the clinic is excellent.  Emotions run high going through all this treatment and we all just want to be given the best chance.

Wasn't big brother exciting?  Glad that Sylvia's gone.  Bit of a shock about Dennis.

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Carol

Dont worry I am not put off at all!!! I know you didnt mean it like that at all and I didnt take it like that at all!

Well do let us know how you get on on Monday - holding thumbs for you!

big brother was awesome yeah glad sylvia has gone - I actually feel sorry for Mo and rex!


----------



## Mummy30

Glad to see we are all Big Brother fans, it was so good last night eh? Cant believe Dennis did that, and hes a role model to the young people in his dance school, he was my favourite too. 

We need to have faith in Aberdeen and im sure they will do all they can for each and every one of us.  Remember things in life happen for a reason.  

Got my DP to stay home from work this morning, waiting on a parcel and its never came, hes not happy!  Going to my mums today beside Banchory and just going to chill.  

My DS has just had his full diagnosis for Aspergers Syndrome so thats one less stress for me to worry about - de-stressing for me is very difficult, lots going on just now, headaches every day due to stress.

This time next week ill be on my way to Jimmy Chungs in dyce, before flying out to Alicante!!! Yipeeeeeeee

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mama Smurf

Dont worry Carol, Im nervous about starting treatment anyway ! So dont you worry about us    like the others said Aberdeen must have their reasons    

Donsbabe I bet you are really looking forward to your hols   5 weeks today until I go to Bulgaria!   Cant wait 

Hi to all of you, hope everyone is well  

Linda xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh a nice hot holiday somewhere hot sounds fab.  I think if our IVF all falls through Mike and I will book something so that we have something to look forward to. We quite fancy New York but we'll see how it all goes.
Couldn't believe Dennis would spit, so bad and I really liked him too.  So glad Sylvia went but have to say that Jennifer really annoyed me, everything was all sorted but once Dale started kicking off she started with the crocodile tears again and she made that situation into something bigger than it needed to be.  I've went right off her.  Hope you're not rolling   your eyes at me as even I think I sound far too serious about it all, hee hee.  My husband just moans about it when I watch it but made him sit through it last night. 
Hope everyone has had a nice Saturday.  We went to see a house, which had a fab garden, the dog would have loved it but think it would have needed too much work done inside.  We have a nice house in Ellon but where we stay is a pretty new estate and there are just babies and children everywhere.  Can kinda handle it at the moment as they are all still pretty much babies but in a couple of years when they're all out playing I know I would feel really upset so we won't stay if that's the case.  
Tomorrow I'm going to try and relax as much as possible and hope these follicles grow (doubt they will in the short time) and we're away to see another house.
Anyone doing anything exciting?
Donsbabe I'm sorry to hear about your headaches, that must really get you down. Is it good news that your son has been diagnosed?  How old is he if you don't mind me asking?  That must be very stressful for you both as you will want the very best for him.

Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Donsbabe - glad to hear your son has now been fully diagnosed.  I don't know the ins and outs of your situation but I've worked with children with aspergers and once they are diagnosed, they can get the attention and specialist help they deserve.  It must be difficult though  

Carol - I have to say that I'm pretty much the same as you when it comes to Big Brother.  My DH would never admit it but he's leaving the room less and less now when it comes on!    Give him a few more weeks and he'll be hooked like me    I can totally understand how you feel when it comes to being surrounded by babies and children in your neighbourhood.  I find it's always worse in summer when they're out playing more and looking cute in little summery outfits    

Spent the afternoon with my sister and 2 year old niece today.  She was pretty grumpy because she didn't have a nap this afternoon.  She's just starting sleeping in a bed so has now discovered that she can get out and play in her bedroom when she is supposed to be sleeping.

Felt quite emotional when I left hers today.  I'm usually fine round my niece but for some reason didn't cope well today.  It might have been because my sister was moaning because my niece was playing with her food and not eating it properly and all I could think was at least you've got a child to moan about   I know she wouldn't have meant anything by it and she would understand if I said anything to her.  I won't say anything though because I don't want her to feel guilty. 

Running saga of my AF - still not here!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now on day 45!!!!    Still drinking parsley tea but it's not working!!!!!!!!!!!  Any ideas how long I should leave it before I phone the clinic?  I had my egg collection on the 5th May and was told to wait 3 bleeds before I get them back so that should ideally take me up to the middle of July.  I've only had one AF so far.  Do you think they would give me anything to help or is it too soon?

Off to boil some parsley
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

HI Linda, ive been to bulgaria, we were in sunny beach last year, it was really good!! Hows things going with you?

Carol - he is 6 and a half, just finishing p1 and the whole year has been a struggle, he basically refuses to work!  Theres only so much the teachers can do without a diagnosis, so for me its good news!!

How do you make the little pink writing underneath everyones posts? The little information bit?


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

donsbabe that is good about the diagnosis! so glad you happy about it

The pink writing is 'our signatures' and you would find it under profile (at the top) then you chose personal email notifications and you can write it there - I think dont really remember but you have a couple of options under your profile.

Susan still cant believe your af has not come - what did they clinic say - do they know you late?  I would seriously phone them tomorrow morning and ask them what you should do - is this the longest it has been away?

Carol how you hon?  Hope you ok with going back to the hospital tomorrow hopefully its AWESOME news! Do let us know.

well I am feeling absolutely normal am not feeling the side effects of this temporary menopause - which is good the only thing i have felt is maybe my face getting hot for like 30 secs then its gone! yay!

My next injection is on the 18th of July.
Off to Portugal on Wednesday yay!

Anyways hope you all well I am baking some banana chocolate chip muffins yum - almost ready!
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Just wanted to nip on and wish Carol loads and loads of luck for tomorrow          

Sonia - I haven't phoned the clinic yet but think I might do tomorrow.  Yes, this is the longest it's ever been.  I know I was told that it can be unpredictable for the few months after an IVF cycle but this is just getting ridiculous!   Glad you're not having too many side effects with your treatment.  

Went into town today to buy jeans.  I can't decide if I'm getting fatter or my jeans are shrinking but they were getting a bit on the tight side.  They've actually got shorter too (and all 5 foot of me hasn't grown!) so I'm assuming they've been shrinking in the wash or tumble dryer. Anyway, managed to get a pair and a few other bits and pieces I didn't need.  Then went to visit my grandma who insisted on giving me a tin of soup and tin of pineapple chunks away with me because she insists they're out of date.  There's no arguing with her so to keep the peace I took them away. I shouldn't moan - she is 91 after all. Not that you would think it! 

Hope you've all had a good weekend
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks ladies for your kind wishes for tomorrow  , really nervous about it all.    I've drank lots of water and had hot water bottles on my tummy, Mike has been a saint, done all the cleaning today so that I could relax a bit.  
Away to watch BB but will send you all a note to let you know how I get on.
Hope you've all had lovely weekends and will send longer note tomorrow.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you're all well and had a lovely weekend.  
Scan was okay today, good news is that my womb lining is a good thickness, I have one follicle of 21mm (too big), one at 14mm and one at 11mm, all from my left ovary.  One small one on my right ovary.  So I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan and again on Friday and hopefully then they can decide what they are going to do.  I asked why they need 3 follicles at Aberdeen clinic for them to proceed and was advised that it was because they had never had a successful pregnancy with only one follicle producing an egg.  The sister was just lovely and very patient at explaining things, so we're still on this scary rollercoaster ride, not knowing day to day what is going to happen.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Carol

You see you got better news this time.  I am sure you will be fine for Wednesday - So basically if you dont have the 3 follicles they will still not go ahead?  then what happens then do you abandon the cycle and try again?


----------



## abdncarol

Yes they wouldn't go ahead with the IVF, they would (could be wrong with technology and too much information!) give me the injection to ovulate and Mike would provide his sample and they clean up the sperm and put the best inside me, very slim success rate though.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

That's good that they wouldn't abandon your cycle.  Having been there myself, although the opposite of you with having too many follicles, there's nothing worse than getting that far and then it being completely cancelled.

Fingers crossed that Wednesday's scan shows even better results.  

This whole IVF thing is so complicated.  With my last cycle, they got 26 follicles but from that, only 4 eggs were suitable to freeze.  What a waste of 22!

Didn't get a chance to phone the clinic today about my 47 day cycle (so far, still counting!)  I'll have to do it tomorrow because I'm getting so depressed about it all.  I never imagined all those years ago how long everything would take   Just want my little embryos put back onboard!!!

Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan can't believe how many follicles you got!  How did they all fit in!  Big   that your AF arrives shortly, you must feel so frustrated with it as it is just holding things up for you and you just want those embroys in your tummy.  You must be looking forward to the summer holidays, only 4 more days to go  
Donsbabe I really hope you get the support you need now for your son and those stress headaches disappear.  
Hubbie watching Wimbledon so just on the computer passing time until my 8pm jabs.  Had to pay another £340 for the drugs for 5 nights but we did get 300mls free that someone had returned.  Think how many pairs of shoes I could buy with that  .
Carol 
xx
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Only me again, dreading tomorrow's scan, appointment at 9am so we'll have to leave pretty early.  Just tried to take my mind off it today, easier said than done though.
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing fine, has your AF arrived yet Susan?  Did you manage to phone the clinic?
No BB watching tonight, will Sky + it.  Seemingly Jennifer and Rex are up for nomination this week, hope Jennifer goes.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi Carol

All the best of luck for tomorrow - hope it alll goes well - how exciting!!

Really hope Jennifer leaves too not fond of her at all! also dont really fancy Dale either lately!!

I am getting a bit worried as I have seen all ladies have had their FSH tested etc prior to their IVF i am just worried as I have never had it tested and when I went to the clinic first time she never asked me to have these bloods done she just put me straight on the injection for my temporary menopause which is my down regs - do I have to wait for my period to start again after these 3 month inj or do i go straight onto stimming?  will they start without having these bloods done for FSH i am worried my egg quality is poor as have another girl who is on the same injection as me and says her egg reserve was very poor so ivf didnt work for her! I am worried now as she also had  endo on both ovaries - sorry i know you ladies dont have endo but am thinking as to why i did not have those bloods done

Susan how you?  AF?? hope you phoned the clinic today!  hey we may even be cycle buddies in september if you af is any later!

Anyways im off tomorrow afternoon! back on Sunday good luck all

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Hmm, not sure about the FSH blood test.  I would phone the clinic and ask them.  Are you sure haven't had the test and they've just not told you what it was?    Peronsally, I don't always know what each blood test is for.  They could be testing for anything and I wouldn't know!

Good luck tomorrow Carol.       Fingers crossed you get the results you're hoping for. 

Still no AF.  Tried phoning the clinic a few times this morning but there was no reply.   Must have been a busy day.  I didn't get a chance to phone again so will try tomorrow again. 

I agree with you both about Jennifer.  I'm sure she'll be out on Friday. There won't be much of that little group left anymore. Ha ha ha - serves them right!!!

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Have a fab time away!  I would phone the clinic to check about your FSH, it was one of the first things I had to do when I went to the clinic.  They did find some endo when I had my lap and dye but not anything major.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hey

Yeah will phone the clinic but that other girl im speaking to who is also on the same injection reckons that this injection reduces endo hence better quality eggs and also does FSH not check for if you have any eggs and not the quality of eggs?

I dont think i have had that test done as they done on specific times of your cycle and I had a lot of tests done with my endo specialist but that was in London and have only done Progesterone and rubella that is all they asked for how annoying anyways the doctor should know best.

anyways laters!


----------



## twinkle123

Have a great time in Portugal
        
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning, found this info on FSH on the web:

Follicle stimulating hormone, or FSH, is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland that triggers the development of several ovarian follicles inside the ovary. When one of the follicles starts maturing into an egg, the hormone estrogen is released into the bloodstream. This acts as a signal for the pituitary gland to stop producing FSH. If the egg is not formed, then the amount of estrogen in the blood will be very low while the FSH level will continue to increase to about 40 mlu/ml of blood. 
The FSH test is therefore used to analyse the amount of FSH in the blood using a blood sample, usually taken on the third day of your menstrual cycle (the third day of bleeding). This gives a somewhat reliable result as to whether your ovaries have quality eggs for fertilisation or not. The higher the amount of FSH found in your system, the lower the quality of eggs. 

Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Carol

Thank you for that very helpful information - so it does measure quality! I will be asking the clinic when I next have my appointment as I have already bombarded them when I was looking for my letter!!! 

So how did it go at the Clinic guess I will only find out when I get back on Sunday as will not have access to internet.

Have a good rest of week all!

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

NEWSFLASH NEWSFLASH NEWSFLASH - AF arrived today (day 49!!!!)

I actually phoned the clinic this morning to ask what to do and was told to do a pregnancy test and phone back tomorrow if it's negative.  Anyway, never got the stage of doing the test because AF arrived later in the day.

I think I'll phone them again tomorrow anyway to ask if we're starting FET with this cycle or next.  I know what they'll say though!  I was told to wait 3 cycles and start treatment with my July cycle.  This is my July cycle though (even though I've only had 2 AF!)  I'm probably just chancing it - they'll tell me to wait until August.  Fed up waiting!  

Only 2 days left of work and then I'm free for 6 weeks    

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Yippee Susan       You will be so relieved, definitely worth chatting to the hospital about whether they can still do the treatment this  month.  Who would have thought we'd be so happy to actually get our period, hee hee.
Had another scan yesterday, so the follicles are still growing and my womb thickness is good too.  So have a scan on Friday and hoping if all is okay to have egg recovery on Monday.  Just depends on how much they grow by then, one will probably be too big so will only maybe get eggs from 2 follicles but at least we're a wee bit further on.  Mike and I just feel like we're emotionally tired with it all but we're keeping going with it.  So hospital at 8:30 tomorrow morning and then see what they say from there.  
You'll be really looking forward to your hols Susan, chance to recharge your batteries.  Maybe if you explain to the clinic that you're a teacher they might do your treatment this month, worth a try.  I told the nurse yesterday this was our only shot at the IVF and she said that would help the doctor make his decision whether to have the ET on Friday or Monday.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Phoned the clinic today begging them to let us start injections for my FET this month but they said no.  They said it has to be 3 full cycles before I can start again to make absolutely sure there's no sign of OHSS left in my body.  It makes sense really but it's still annoying!  
So now nothing can happen during the 6 weeks I'm off and will all start when I'm back to work again.  Typical - I was hoping to get a lot of it over with before I go back to save me having to take time off.

The only positive thing coming from this is that I got a tarot card reading done at the beginning of the year and she said she saw me falling pregnant in September of this year.  Not sure how much I believe of it all but I suppose it's worth holding on to!    

Glad to hear your follicles are still growing Carol.  Hopefully you'll get even better results at your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on  

Last day of work tomorrow      
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Susan that's a shame but maybe for the best in the long run as they know what they're doing and just think of it as extra time off.  At least you'll be able to fully relax in your 6 weeks hols and then your body will be ready for the treatment ahead.  That's exciting about the tarot cards, I would quite fancy going along to that sometime.  I think if we don't fall pregnant with this try with IVF we will thinking about fostering.  I have received the paperwork today from the council but will think about it later.
Away to watch Big Brother, so hope Jen goes tomorrow.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Enjoy your last day of work tomorrow, i gave my DS's teacher her present today, she looks shattered!!  Cant believe he is going into p2, and a p2/3 class makes him seem even older!

Yeah, just remember and relax in your holidays and enjoy it. Thats what i plan to do anyway, roughly 5 weeks til i start injections.

2 more sleeps!!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, well looks like egg collection on Monday, just waiting on the hospital to phone and confirm.  So next week is the next stage of this crazy rollercoaster ride - will we get eggs, will they be good, will they fertilise, will Mike be able to do his sample.  Phew but at least we're a stage further than we thought we would be last Friday.
Hope everyone is doing fine.  Looking forward to BB tonight, Jen out and 3 new girls going in.  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just checking if your EC is still going ahead tomorrow Carol?  As my EC is still quite recent, if there's anything you want to ask then ask away.   I know I was pretty nervous leading up to my appointment and remember asking lots of stupid questions on here! 

Donsbabe, I hope the 5 weeks passes quickly for you. There's nothing worse than sitting about waiting to start.  Yes, I plan to do lots of relaxing during my holidays. Can't wait!    

Not doing much this afternoon.  DH is still working although he should be home quite soon.  Went to Thainstone this morning and it was packed.  My sister was looking for some cheap toys for my niece because she's suddenly outgrown a lot of her toys now. She managed to get a few that look brand new and unused so she's quite happy.  I bought a cheeseburger! Not really worth me going for that - could have just made one myself!

Right, off to do some hoovering.  Can't put it off any longer!  

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, yeah tomorrow is the big day,am really nervous about it and hubbie is too.  Think our appointment is for 8:45am.  Must remember to take the nail polish off my toes tonight.  I was surprised it only takes 15 mins, how long were you there for Susan?  Were you in pain afterwards?  
Mike cooking tea tonight but fast asleep on the sofa so away to wake him up as I'm getting hungry!  
Are you we liking the new BB housemates?
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

I was really nervous too but it really was not such a big deal as I was expecting. Honestly  

It's the unknow that is scary but so it won't be unknown tomorrow, this is what happened:
I had to be there at 8.45 too. In the half hour before I went in, I got the thing put in my arm for putting in the drugs during the EC, got changed into the gown and hat, and DH disappeared to do his sample.  It must be such a pressure on the men!  While he was gone, I tried to read a magazine (there are magazines beside each bed)

I wasn't feeling too nervous when I went in because I had heard other ladies being wheeled back and overheard them saying they felt fine.  It was the men who weren't feeling too well when they came out.  Probably because of the blood they see.  DH was petrified but he pretended he wasn't! We walked into the theatre and was introduced to various people who were milling about doing bits and pieces.  I climbed onto the bed and they got me organised into position.  

That is when I decided I was really nervous so the nurse asked the doctor if they could start sedating me then.  All I remember is getting antibiotics and sedating drugs into my arm and then I fell asleep!  It really is that simple.  

My EC took about 40 minutes but I had 26 follicles collected.  DH says each follicle was collected (in amongst lots of blood - just like you see on TV) and passed through to the embriologist who confirmed if there was an egg in it or not.  My bed was wheeled through and I climbed onto it to be taken back through to the day ward (still don't remember any of that!)  Apparently I had a problem getting from one bed to the other but refused to let anyone help me.  I'm told they all had a giggle at me    

Sorry, seem to be going on and on here!  I'll make the last bit shorter.

Back in the day ward, woke up about 10 minutes later with the nurse asking me if I wanted a cup of tea.  DH helped me get changed and then tea and biscuits arrived.  After a quick chat and check by the doctor, the needle in my arm was removed and we left.  I felt myself walking a bit funny as I was leaving but there was no pain.  Just a slight feeling of not wanting to move quickly.  I was told to take a sanitary towel but I had no blood afterwards (I suppose everyone is different there though) Wear something loose and casual in case you feel a bit tender.

I lay on the sofa for the rest of the day but I felt absolutely fine.  The pain for me started the next day but that was only because I had 26 follicles removed and they started to fill up with fluid which then gave me OHSS.

Sorry to have rambled on for so long but I know before I went in, I just wanted someone to take me through it step by step.

I hope you had a filling tea.  Remember not to eat after midnight.

Not sure about the new housemates yet.  They seem okay but I'll need to watch it more.  Bit of a shock so many of them going in.  I don't know how they're going to evict so many in such a short time.

Lots of luck for tomorrow      
Will be thinking of you
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan thank you very much, wasn't too long at all, really has helped me to know what to expect tomorrow.  I'm so nervous that there won't be any eggs at all as so few follicles, only 4 max but just got to think of it as another step forward.  
We had a big fattening tea - steak, homemade chips and mushrooms.  Diet has so went out of the window as we've went through this but will get back on track soon.  
Thanks again and will let you know how we get on.  Just taken off my nail varnish and must remember to just use soap in the shower and no smellies, be strange, something you just do automatically.  
Have a nice Sunday evening.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

well i got back this afternoon from Portugal! it was awesome was too quick tho! got a nice suntan which will most probably fade very quickly!  am still feeling ok and have not had any hot flushes  etc.  Good to see my parents (they immigrated to Portugal 4 years ago) My mom and i were speaking about what i am going to do next etc she is aware of everything and also knows I will be having IVF but dosent know when told her we were thinking of having it around December as dont want to let anyone know about our 1st go as cant handle the pressure just want to do it with just me and dp knowing so we know what to expect.  If its a BFN then will definately let my parents know then and Im sure they will understand why I didnt tell them.

Carol wow will be thinking about you tommorrow and so glad that in one week you now have follicles etc how things change in just one week!  awesome.  Susan thanks for all the information at EC - its good to know all these things!  Carol do let us know how you get on.

havent been watching BB so dont have any opinions on new house mates yet also cant believe they have so many ladies on there etc.

Susan PS - well done on finally getting your AF but pity you cannot start now but i guess you have to wait for it all to leave your body - good things come to those who wait  

Anyhoooo chat to you all later!
Sonia
aaarrrgh dont feel like work tomorrow!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quick message.  All went well today, I'm a wee bit sore and sleepy but all fine.  We got 7 eggs so we'll just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow to see if any fertilise, keeping fingers and toes crossed.
Hope everyone else is fine.

Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

7 wow! I am so happy for you - from maybe 1 to now 7 - dont think that nurse should of made you stress out in the beggining?? Well hope you get the results you want - how exciting!

Ladies I wanted to ask my DP may not be around when I go for my appointment to see the Dr before I start my tx which will be the appointment where we sign all the docs etc - I am waiting for an appointment which they say will be the end of august my DP will only be back on the 31st of August is it ok to phone them tomorrow and let them know that I would require an appointment the 1st week of September instead of last week of august - do you think I can move the appointment.  We are going self funded this round does this make a difference to moving appointments around as we are going to be paying for it?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies 

Haven't been on here in ages (as have had the LONG agonising wait for Donor Eggs)..... Glad to say that this has finally happened for us and I am on the DREDDED 2ww, now I know, and totally relate to all those who have been or are going through this......  

I was so chuffed to see that we have a thread going for this area, previously I have used this site which has been a great help, but I did begin to feel a bit lonely like I was the only one in my neck of the woods!! (I'm just outside Aberdeen)

I would love to keep in touch with you guys and try and get to know you all (if this would be okay) as feeling like a total "space cadet" at this moment in time and would like someone who understands  

Hope to keep in touch and hear how you are all doing and some positive vibes both for me at this time and to all you guys who can relate

Bloofuss xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya Bloofuss, welcome to the board.    that you get a BFP.  The 2 week wait must be a nightmare and if we get that far then I know I will be a wreck.  Probably put on a stone in weight cause I'm such a comfort eater!!  
Away to watch Britains Next Top Model in my bed as tummy still a bit tender after the EC today.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia hope your first week back at work wasn't too bad. I'm sure the clinic will be fine to change your appointment, they seem pretty flexible there.  I've been really impressed by the sisters at the clinic, all just been lovely and so understanding.  You can feel that they really want us all to get BFPs.  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  I've been out all day and have been desperate to get on here and see how Carol got on.  That's amazing - 7 eggs from what you originally thought was going to be just 1.     Was that from 7 eggs from 7 follicles or did you get more follicles than that? Didn't I tell you EC would be fine! Good luck for the phone call tomorrow     I remember the day well.  I was so nervous and spent the day looking at the clock!

Sonia - you'll have no problem changing your appointment.  They're fine with things like that. I've changed a few before for various reasons and have actually managed to get earlier appointments.  If DP is not away for too long, it might even be possible to get an appointment before he leaves.  I've been lucky in the past and have phoned just after someone has cancelled an appointment.  Just luck though!  Hope work wasn't too much of a struggle after being away in Portugal.  

Welcome Bloofuss.  There were hardly any Aberdeen ladies on here when I joined in March but suddenly over the past few months everyone has appeared!  It's great to know there are local people going through the same as each other and who understand all the wierd and wonderful emotions and feelings we go through.  I can't relate to the 2ww yet because I'm still (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)     waiting to get my first embryo put back. My 1st IVF cycle was cancelled at the last minute because of OHSS so didn't get as far as EC.  On my 2nd cycle, I got as far as my EC but as I got OHSS again, I'm still waiting to get them put back.  As anyone on this thread will tell you, I'm getting fed-up and annoyed with all the waiting!    When is your testing date?  Lots of positive vibes for when it comes    

Been doing lots of visiting today. I'm sure I've mentioned several times that I'm off for 6 weeks!  Sorry, don't mean to rub it in!  Went to my mum and dad conveniently just before lunch time and got fed.  Then, went to my grandma's in the afternoon to pick up her prescription just to listen to her moan about having to take 2 tablets a day.  If only she knew about the injections, egg collections, scans, blood tests, acupuncture, supplements, etc.  I don't think she would complain about 2 tablets!

Finally, it was off to DH's mum and dads again just before tea time.  And yes, again we got fed!  Got quite emotional but held it together when they showed us a film he had taken of my niece and nephew surrounded by lots of other children playing at a park.  I should be there with my children    

We're looking after my other niece for the day tomorrow so should really get to bed because she'll completely exhaust us.  I've never known a 2 year old to have as much energy as her before! 

Bye for now
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, not sure how many follicles they found to be honest Susan, you know what it's like, I was pretty out of it.  Think they found 7 in total, at least that's what Mike thinks.  What time did they call you roughly the following day to let you know if any fertilised.  I had planned to do some gardening and take the dog for a long walk but now with this weather that won't be happening.  Going to nip to Tescs and buy lots of gossip magazines and hope that will take my  mind off it.  Will just be so disappointed if we don't get a good fertilisation.  
Sounds like you had a busy day Susan yesterday with all your visiting.  That's lovely that you have your niece today, you will be knackered by evening.  At 2 they have so much energy and can't take your eyes off them for a minute!
My niece was 8 on Saturday.  My sister had her son by IVF 13 years ago and then Cara was born after the eggs were defrosted 5 years later.  Lynn tried to explain the process to Cara and don't think she quite gets it.  She says she remembers when she was in the freezer with all the bread and lollipops and couldn't wait to come out and see everyone.  She is just a little comedian.  
What a horrible day for being the kids school holidays, isn't it typical!  My step children live in Middlesbrough so they're not off for another couple of weeks.  They will be coming to stay here mid August so I'm hoping there will be lots of sunshine and not much of this horrible rain, just really restricts what you can do.  
Well better go and jump in the shower.  Went to bed with my hair wet so looking like Tina Turner this morning!!

Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya quick update, so 4 eggs have fertilised, ET on Thursday at 11:30.

Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you! that means you may have some to freeze too? You go girl!!!! 

Are you taking time off work then after ET?


----------



## abdncarol

Not sure about freezing, we said this would be our only try so going to see what they say about quality and how many they can put back in.  When my sister went through it they put 3 in but think their protocol has changed since then.
I'm lucky that I don't work, housewife, lady of leisure, whatever you want to call it   so can easily have lots of bed rest.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Congratulations Carol, I am SO chuffed for you.  I had my ET LAST Thursdat at 11.30 hope it is a good sign for us both  

Thank you to all who said hello and I am glad to be trying to catch up with you all and get to know you all and where you are with regards your treatment!!  

I know just how mush of a long rollercoaster of a ride this can be and glad I am not alone........  DP and I have been on this trip since 2005 what with known male factor we knew we would have to go down this road but.......... lo and behold someone decided to throw a spanner in the works for us even more so, where 2 IVF Cycles had to be cancelled (paid for by ourselves) due to my poor response  

So here we are 2 long years later our lives revolving around one little embie (hopfully sitting comfortable and happy) as although we had 6 eggs from the donor only 2 fertalised to a good standard   we decided just to have one transferred and freeze on but me being a glass half full kinda girl thinks this is our "last chance saloon"

I have to do the urine pregnancy test next Friday 18th and I am a nervous wreck already, my mind is soup!!!  

Wishing you all, all the luck in the world, Carol I will be sending positive vibes your way this Thursday xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Carol.  That's a good result from 7 eggs.  Fingers crossed for Thursday     I had to laugh when you talked about your niece being in the freezer with the bread and lollipops!  

Bloofuss - I know what it's like to have cancelled IVF cycles. Mine was cancelled 2 days before my EC but because I over responded.  Seems to be a regular occurance for me!  It must have been even more awful seeing as you were paying for them.  I know you get a part refund if a cycle is cancelled now but I don't suppose that would be any consolation at the time. 

We've had my niece all day today so am now completely exhausted.  She never sits down even for 2 minutes.  All good fun though!  Although after listening to her trying to play my piano over and over again, it's not so much fun! 

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Oh me just read over my last post and my spelling is SO bad!!! lol Told you my head was soup, must be all these hormones im on.........

I have never been so unsettled in my life before I am so on edge.  Just when I am trying to be upbeat and positive, I convince myself it's all over as I have been experiencing period like symptoms (cramps, sore boobs etc) its just all so up in the air and emotions are all over the place  

So glad I have folks on line going through the same

Sorry to hear about the over stimulating Susan hope it all works out for you in the forthcoming months and keep us informed (if I haven't lost the plot by the  

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ladies

How are you all doing?

Just wanted to say hi.  I am on my second cycle of IVF at Aberdeen. Not been on this site for a wee while.  I think it must be about two months since I was posting here. 

I have been down regging and started stimms tonight.  Due for egg recovery around week of 21st July. 

Would be great to hear from you and keep each other posted how we are all getting along.

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Angela.  Welcome back.   Do you mind me asking what happened with your first cycle?  I'm assuming you didn't get any eggs frozen if this is a complete cycle?  How have you been feeling with your down regging injections - any hot flushes etc?  I had my EC for my 2nd cycle on the 5th May, but because I developed OHSS, I'm waiting for a FET.  We should hopefully be starting the injections for that next month.  Can't wait!  

Sonia, did you manage to change your appointment?

How are you feeling Bloofuss?  Keeping positive I hope!    

Good luck for tomorrow Carol     Will be thinking of you  

Donsbabe - hope you're enjoying the school holidays spending time with DS.  

Now listen very carefully ladies: if I ever mention on here that I'm going shopping, you all have permission to stop me!   Went to get my hair cut today and thought I would do a little (!) bit of shopping while I was there.  Came home with bags full of pointless purchases which costed me money I don't have!

The worrying thing is that I have 6 weeks off work and this is only the first.  How much debt will I have by the end of the holidays?  Doesn't bear thinking about!!!  Maybe I can write some of my shopping off as investments?!?

Away for a cup of tea and chocolate truffle but will no doubt, be back on here later tonight.
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Angela hello glad you joined!!  

Susan:  no apparently my doctor is away on leave until the middle of next week so am waiting to hear what date she suggests and if DP is not here will try see if they can move my appointment as long as i get to see her before the 12 September as that is when my injection ends.  We have been invited to the open evening for the 4th of August - time is flying by i dunno if its a good thing or a bad thing if you know what I mean - and susan no more shopping save all that money for baby clothes!

Carol:  ET tomorrow? all the best of luck and let us know

to all hope you all well.


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Just another quick question are or did you guys follow like a strict diet when starting IVF or eating anything different etc to improve your eggs?  All I have done for the past 6 months is cut back on alcohol big time! and stopped smoking about 1  year and a bit ago and no caffiene just decaf.  But still eating normally and eating chocolates! is that bad?

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quick message cause BB is on!
I've never really followed a strict diet for IVF.  I cut out alcohol completely when doing a cycle and have now drink very little even when not doing any treatment.  Must be old age!  I've never smoked and but still drink lots of tea.  Other than that, I just make sure I drink lots of water and slightly more milk than normal.

I started with really good intentions about eating healthily but it didn't last!  I still got 19 eggs from a possible 26 follicles and have 2 x grade 1, and 2 x grade 2 embryos frozen so it didn't do me any harm.  

Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

I am on a real downer, just keep thinking the worst that it is all going to go horribly wrong and I am going to get a BFN next Friday  

I really wish there could be sign that everything is STILL okay to keep me going and positive until DDay, but after all that I have been through with just upset after upset SO difficult not to think the worst.

Right will try to scrape myself out of the bottm of my jar of feeling sorry for myself Yand ask how everyone is doing?

Thinkin of you for tomorrow Carol, it made me laugh just to see my DP in his "greens" lol so that helped relax me esp the LOVEL shower caps!!!
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Awww Bloofuss     I wish there was something I could say to cheer you up and keep you feeling positive.  Just remember we're all thinking about you and are sending you lots of positive thoughts for next Friday          

Is there anything you can do to keep you occupied and make the time pass quicker?  Easier said than done, I know.

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, sorry I didn't post yesterday.  Was trying to catch up on housework so that I could have a wee rest after EC.  Feeling fine about today, apart from being up at this ridiculous hour!  I know I will struggle with the 2WW though so can definitely sympathise with you Bloofuss.  Your one week down petal, only one more week to go.  Sending you lots of   that you get a BFP.
I did cut out alcohol too, though girls on another posting said red wine is womb juice so did have a glass now and again.  On Tuesday after getting the news about our fertilised eggs we decided to have a wee drink.  Ended up drinking too much Mauritiun rum, 2 glasses and I was boozy and felt terrible for it yesterday.  Obviously won't drink a drop when on this 2WW.  Because my follicles were so low and slow I did read up on what to eat on other boards so did try to drink lots of fluids, milk, brazil nuts (fed up of them now) and protein.  I definitely think the hot water bottle worked it's magic too. 
Susan you made me laugh about your shopping, a girl after my own heart!  It's just as well I don't stay in Aberdeen anymore and we only go in now and again as I'm terrible at buying things.  I can't even go to Tescos in Bridge of Don or Asdas without some item of clothing jumping into the trolley!!
No make up or nail polish again today.  Sitting here without my usual fake tan on so looking as white as a ghost (redhead so naturally pale skin) and feeling very unattractive.  Started the pessarys last night, just another lovely thing to add to our list of things we put ourselves through.
Going to make 2 meals this morning before our appointment later so that it saves Mike some cooking.  Going to send him to Markies tomorrow to pick up some nice meals to make things easier as just want as much bed rest as possible until Sunday.  Plan to read lots of books, lots of magazines and catch up on the DVDs we've had for years but never watched.  Got the entire Inspector Morse collection that Mike bought me for Xmas!! 
So will probably have the laptop in bed beside me so sure I will be on here with an update.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow you're up early Carol!  Must the be excitement.  Glad to hear you're planning to take it easy - you seem to be pretty organised.  Good on you.

I was up very early today too because I'm waiting for a delivery from Argos.  They've said between 7am and 6pm so I'm guessing it'll be about 5.55pm!!!  I'm actually quite glad I decided on today for the delivery because it's pouring rain outside and it means I can get on with things in the house instead of wanting to be outside somewhere.  The only problem is that I've almost run out of milk so can't pop round to Asda for some more.  DH is finishing work at 1pm today so hopefully he'll remember to buy some on his way home from work!   Wishful thinking, I think!!!

Good luck today Carol    
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya all, ET all done and now in my pjs watching telly and on here of course!  Only 2 put back in and the other 2 are no use, only 4 cell so to be honest I'm not going to build up my hopes.  I've been googling the 4 cell and i know the chances of getting pregnant are pretty slim, so although I'm happy to have got this far I know not to build my hopes up.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Well done Carol! now just rest and take it one day at a time.  Did you say the 2 embies they put in were 4 cell? or were the 2 embies that were no good 4 cell?  what did the doctor say about it?  

How long does ET take?  sorry for all the questions but I just want to know for when I am there!  I really hope this works for you!  Dont go worrying yourself sick tho as remember you worried last time and it all worked out in the end.  I am   for you!
  
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Well done on getting this far Carol. Take it easy for a few days and catch up on all those DVDs.
Keep positive     
Here's some positive positive vibes for you too Bloofuss    

Don't mean to ignore everyone else but I'm sure you'll agree those two need lots of positive vibes   

Susan  
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw thanks ladies, just had a wee snooze so feel better for it.  The ET is easy peasy Sonia, only takes maybe 15 mins and hubby can go in with you.  The wonderful sister Hazel did it, they are all just so nice and told her that.  She gave us both a cuddle which was nice when we left.
The 2 that are in are the 4 cell ones.
Just away to supervise Mike's heating up of our tea tonight, mince, tatties and mealie puddings.  Not very healthy but determined to try and not have any processed food whilst going through this 2WW. Bought loads of fruit today too and drinking milk.
Hope everyone else is well.  What a horrible day, poor dog hasn't had his walk yet but even he looks like he isn't too bothered cause it's so yucky.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Can't but thank you all SO much your kind words and positive vibes are keeping me going love to you all xxx

Carol glad all went well today for you and totally relate, this time last week I was vegging watching romcom DVD's lol lol

I found ET quite quick also Sonia and was no probs at all, all the stress is within the 2ww  

Carol I must ask (as I am still quite ignorant even after all this time), are the chances different with regards the cell splitting as DP and I only got one transferred but was an 8 cells split??

Thanks again esp Susan, glad to know im not alone     to you all


----------



## abdncarol

I'm not an expert on the cells either but just googled it, a 8 cell one is much better and more chance of getting pregnant, think it would be called a Grade One.  So that's fab that you have that.

Carol 
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for that Carol, yeah I have been on the internet looking it ALL up as well, thankfully before DP gets home from work as he always says that I "scaremunger" myself looking up TOO much information lol

I guess it's all down to luck, but we were told that the embies were of really good quality, just a pity there were only 2  

How are you feeling?  Positive I hope?  I was feeling really low as have been havingg signs of a period but...... after checking on the net these signs can also be early pregnancy so still      

xx


----------



## twinkle123

What are we like looking everything up on the internet?!?  I get moaned at from DH too because he thinks I get obsessive about looking every fact and figure up.  He sees it as worrying unecessarily but I see it as gathering information!  

Still raining and still not stepped out of the house today.  Argos delivery arrived at 3pm so not too bad I suppose.  Just a pity I was up so early for it!  

Lots more babydust for everyone:        

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

I know sometimes TOO much information can be a BAD thing but I still do it and then end up being a bundle of "really useful" information lol

So Susan you took a WHOLE day off for and Argos delivery??  Good call as it was a crap day today and I got soaked   definetly a day for feet up like Carol xx


----------



## abdncarol

I'm bored already though, just waiting on Gok to come on at 8pm and then Big Brother.  Mario really getting on my nerves so hope he goes tomorrow night.  Got Mike to take the big box of DVDs upstairs for me so plan to do lots of watching them tomorrow.  Have never watched 24 so might watch the first series of that.
You're doing really well Bloofuss and that's a week down for you, lots and lots of   for you that you get a BFP.  
At least your parcel arrived Susan, worse when you stay in all day and then they don't turn up.  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Bloofuss - I'm on holiday now so didn't have to take a day off.  Yes, too much information can be a bad thing but I just can't help myself! 

What a day!   And this is supposed to be summer?  Almost time for Big Brother.  Hope it doesn't show them lying outside sunbathing in the heat!

Let me know if 24 is worth watching Carol?  I've never seen it either.

Susan
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there, How are you all doing today?

I had my first session of acup****ure tonight?  Any of you ladies tried it.  I have had it once before a few months back but this is the first time this cycle.  It was okay really and I did manage to relax.

Responding to Susan I got a bfn lst cycle.  I have two frozen but the hospital suggested another fresh cycle.  I have had hot flushes and really bad heachaches this past few days.    This week I have had really crap nights sleep every night.   

Susan - what is involved in FET?  I thought it was just blood tests every day til you ovulate?  then three days after they pop in your emby?

Sonia - Hi again, long time no e-mail - LOL

Carol - hope you are resting up and keeping your mind occupied with your DVD's.  

Bloofuss - sending you lots of PMA, PMA, PMA!!

I have to agree with an earlier comment too much information can sometimes play with your mind.  I  thought ignorance was bliss when I had my first cycle. I only wanted to know select pieces of information to get by.


Angela xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all!

hope you all well.  Bloofuss all the best of luck and  you get your BFP - when is your test day?

Carol    to you too and just relax and watch all those DVD's over and over if you have too.

To the rest hope all is good.  Me I go for my 2nd injection next friday the 18th Yay then only 1 more after that so I am half way there.  Starting to get real nervous for this IVF malarky!  Does one get like a consuling session before hope not cos dont want it to be made a big deal of.  Then we also having family now asking so what is happening etc etc because it has now been 4 months since my last laproscopy...... so are wondering when i am going to get pregnant.  They all know i am thinking of having IVF done but dont know when I told them I would start thinking about it in September October time so they think I will only start my injections then and then start IVF- i just dont want anyone in on this thats all - it too much pressure.

Susan how you?  still need 1 more AF then you getting started too.  I hope you and I will land up being cycle buddies but think you will be ahead of me by like a month or so


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone

I'm glad your acupuncture went well Angela.  Where is it you're going?  I've been going to the Rosemount Centre on and off for the past year.  I'm not sure how much it helps, but at least I feel as if I'm doing everything I can to help.  I've got an appointment next Thursday afternoon but I've just tried phoning them to rearrange my appointment just to find out they're only open Monday-Thursday.  It'll have to wait until Monday now.  

Angela, FET can be straight forward like you say but you can either have a natural FET (if you're cycle is generally regular - not me!) or a medicated cycle (me!!!)  It'll involve down-regging again, pessaries, scans and blood tests.  I can't remember exactly but I think I was told it would take about a month of medication before I would get them put back.  Even more waiting.  

My sister reminded me this morning that I'm going to the theatre to see Lazy Town (!) with her and my niece next Thursday morning.  If you're not familiar with Lazy Town, it's a childrens programme where they wear stupid wigs and jump about with a ridiculous amount of energy.  Should be fun!

Sonia - I can't believe that's you half way there already.  Where has time gone?!?  It doesn't seem that long ago when you were waiting patiently for your first appointment.  I know what it's like having people asking all the time.  I really regret telling so many people about IVF and if I had to do it again, I wouldn't say anything.  Although I'm close to my mum, I'm trying not to tell her when I'll be getting my FET.  She knows I've to wait a while but I don't want to tell her when it's happening (not that I know when it is myself!)  Far too much pressure! 

Yes, 1 more AF before I can start my treatment again.  As soon as I get to about day 30, I'm phoning the clinic to ask for something to get it started.  I'm not waiting 50 days again!

DH has a day off today, so I'm away to drag him off his playstation and suggests going somewhere. He thinks he's going to have a relaxing day off - I'll soon change that!    

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you've had a lovely day with your husband Susan.  That's great that time is passing quick Sonia and it sounds like you're not getting  many side effects either.  
Just had such a lazy day on the sofa and in bed watching rubbish telly and reading books and mags.  Thought I'd love this time but realise that I really struggle with doing nothing and couldn't wait for Mike to come home from work.  Been drinking lots of smoothies and eating fruit though and just waiting for BB to come on now.  "Supervised" Mike making the tea....why is he that he can't find anything when it's staring him right in the face  .    Bless him, he's doing his best.  
Mum made me a batch of her lovely home made lentil soup so that's me sorted for when Mike's away next week, yum yum.  
Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?  Make me jealous as I'll be pj girl.
Was laughing at the thought of you going to the theatre with your niece Susan, sure it will be a good laugh and she will love it.  Think I'm going to see Mamma Mia with my sister and 2 nieces next week too.  
Well away to paint my toenails - what an exciting life I lead!  Want to put on fake tan as I'm as white as a milk bottle but wary in case it affects the embroyos (bad spelling, can never spell it right!), maybe that's silly what do you think?
Hope Mario goes tonight but not that fond of Bex either.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for your good wishes.  DP and I were through to Ballater for the weekend, for a bit of a break and try to take my mind of this 2ww!!  It was nice but feeling really tired and sore  the day, must have done too much?so like you Carol just lying with my feet up and taking it easy.  Got a day off tomorrow so think I'm gonna take it easy then as well, just nae feeling great (must be all these bloody hormones )

Due to do test this Friday 18th!!!!  How nervous am I, will prob be up at like 5 in the morning!!!

Hope everyone keeping well (can't believe you are all BB fans!!!!).  Don't get TOO excited over it Carol, you need to take it easy ha ha ha ha.  And well done Susan for draggin your man away from the PS, mines watching the Golf!!!

 to all xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya all, Bloofuss hopefully you're feeling terrible cause it's the first signs of pregnancy, fingers and toes crossed for you.  
Think I am doing Mike's head in, said I was the worst patient ever.....can't imagine what he means  .  Just find it hard being lazy, time just drags but will be worth it obviously if all this resting works!  Mike back to work tomorrow and away Tuesday - Thursday so feeling pretty vulnerable that he has to be away.  I understand that he has to go with his work but will really miss him.  Not to worry, had my mum in Bridge of Don so not too far to travel.  
Ballater sounds lovely Bloofuss, just nice to get away as you said.  I'm on here looking for somewhere to take my stepchildren for a few days at the end of their 2 weeks with us.  Benjamin gets his exam results when he's here so we'll need to travel down to Middlesbrough anyway and then maybe go to York for a few days.  
Hope everyone else is doing fine and having nice weekends.
Take care 
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Oh I SO hope your right Carol, as would hate to be feeling this yuck to have a BFN at the end of it   But know hoe you feel about lying doing nothing, but I can't complain as my Dp as been really good in looking after me, as he does most the cooking anyhoo (as im not so good and he DOES enjoy it) as least I am getting fed (house might be a state but im getting fed lol lol).

Yeah Ballater was lovely, and York sounds like a really good idea have only been once for the day and really enjoyed it and have always wanted to go back for longer.  

I miss my DP when he's not here and thats just when he's later then me in the evenings home, so can imagine how your feeling Carol, but good that you have got your mum, and im sure like everyone else, we are always here for you xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Bloofuss and Carol - glad to hear you're both taking it easy.  Sorry to hear you're feeling ill Bloofuss. I really hope it's a good sign though.       
Carol, I'll echo what Bloofuss has said in that we're always here for you, especially while Mike's away.  My DH is going to Livingston for training from Tuesday - Friday and I know I'll be miserable the entire time.  Even though he goes to bed really early because of his work and I sometimes hardly see him in the evening, it's strange when he's not around.   

Well, I'm no longer going to see Lazy Town at the theatre on Thursday.  My niece has got chicken pox and my sister doesn't really want to infect a whole theatre full of people.  I'm taking it as a good sign that my AF was so late last month otherwise I could well have been getting treatment now which would be dangerous being around someone with chicken pox.  Good sign?  

Waiting in for yet another delivery tomorrow.  This one's from Next so will be here before 1pm.  What exciting holidays from work I have!  I've ordered a set of 4 shelves for the living room.  They all come in different shapes so will no doubt spend the rest of the day tomorrow arranging and rearranging them for DH to put them up when he arrives home.

I've just finished watching a programme on the London bombings from a few years ago.  Did anyone see it?  I did lots and lots of crying.  So emotional.    

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Haven't seen it Susan, does sound very sad though.
Sounds like you've been online shopping lots whilst you've been on holiday.  I'm terrible for shopping, especially shoes, but been pretty good this past couple of weeks.  Spending so much on the IVF has made me try and cut back a bit.
Gave in tonight and applied the fake tan and painted my toenails so hopefully tomorrow I'll look like normal again....well as normal as I'll ever look  .  
Thanks girls for saying you'll be here for me when Mike's away, I'll be typing away on the laptop, bugging you all!  Mike was supposed to go to see his kids next weekend but wanted to be here for me through this long wait but his daughter has been a little bit of a nightmare tonight (14 going on 25) so told him to go.  I'll see how I feel and maybe go too.  I was typical stepmum and sorted out the rows, seems to listen more to me than her dad.  Just blaming it on hormones.....hers not mine!!  
Oh your poor niece Susan but at least she's getting it at the right age.  You're right it's like fate that it happened before you start your treatment, that would have been all you needed.
Been feeling fine these past few days, touch wood, but can't help but go to the loo all teh time to check everything is okay, sure it's going to get worse over the 2 weeks!  Even made Mike pull the chicken wishbone tonight so that we could make a wish.....daft I  know!  
Well away to watch BB again and love the Sunday Night Project - I've told Mike I'm going to move Alan Carr in because I love him so much.
Sure you girls must think I'm as daft as a brush.....quite sane sometimes, honest!
Sonia hope you're doing okay petal.
Carol  
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies!

Bloofuss hope you feeling better?  Carol glad to see you not stressing out too much on your 2WW!  I had a good weekend! and how is this weather today mmmmmmm aberdeen holiday and I am working!  Our company follows England holidays so we all get to work.  There seem to be quite a few people on the way to work today so didnt feel like a complete idiot!  

I am feeling ok - still dont have major menopause symptoms - just a couple of little hot flushes nothing disturbing.  Friday I am off for my second injection then off to my DP's work do so will have a half day off on Friday yay! Time is going so quickly am starting to worry about my egg quality dunno why maybe its because I used to smoke quite a bit and used to drink a bit too when we were in London but have stopped smoking about 1 year ago and hardly drink now think it was our busy lifestyle in London.  Also its because I wasnt ovulating proparly these last couple of months before going on this injection but that could be because of my last laproscopy in March which could of stuffed my cycle up.  Just worrying a bit.  Anyways maybe I am just being a worry pot!

Susan how you doing?  only 1 more AF to go! I hope we can be cycle buddies - hope it falls over the same dates.  I am looking at starting on my birthday 8 sep hopefully as need to started before 12 september.

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Yeah I am off work today as well, which is fine as although DP is working, just having a relaxing day to myself.  Feeling better than what I was yesterday but just still so lethargic!!  Just went a walk down to the shops and back and felt like I had run a marathon  

Just vegging, eating crap and watching DVD's ahhhhh the life, but back to work tomorrow and lucky for me just an office job, so hopefully manage a full day without needing a wee siesta in the afternoon.......... still a load of washing to hang out (might need to have a snooze first before attempting it lol lol)

Hope your doing the same Carol, and just taking it easy, how are you feeling, are you tired too??

Hope everyone else keeping fine and Susan shopping during your hols sounds good to me although I would be skint, like Sonia got a LOVE of shoes!!!!

B xx


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you're having a relaxing day Bloofuss.  You need to take it easy before you go back to work tomorrow. I would definitely have that snooze before tackling such a demanding job like hanging out the washing!  

Sonia, I don't think you should worry too much about your egg quality.  I know it's not the same thing, but my DH was a heavy smoker until a few years ago and he's been told he has amazing sperm! I'm sure he wouldn't mind me telling you   He's quite proud of that fact!

What a lovely day it is.  I've been planting things in the garden that have been sitting around for weeks now.  I love seeing everything grow but can't really be bothered with the whole gardening thing!  So feeling quite proud of myself for doing it  

My order from Next arrived this morning but instead of shelves they sent a changing shelf for on top of a cot!  As you can imagine, I had a slight cry about that.  Of all the things to send instead it would be something to do with babies!    Anyway, phoned Next back and they're going to collect the nasty package tomorrow morning.  Ah well, no arranging of my 4 fancy shelves for me today. 

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again

Oh me Susan what a bummer, of ALL the things to have been sent, but I say, Sods Law, your not the only one, everywhere I tend to look, go ,something seems to be "baby orientated" I guess it's just that we are more sensitive to it.  I work in town and every lunchtime I head out for lunch I think the whole population is either pregnant with bumps surrounding me or buggies and kiddies galore!!!! But I know I am just homing in on it more because of my situation...........  The think that saddens me most and I guess embarrasses DP is what other people are thinking with regards our ages (me 33 DP 44) and the fact we have been together 8 years and "no family", no-one has ever asked, so I guess they just jump to their own conclusions  

WELL OFF TO TAKLING THE WASHING WISH ME LUCK  

B xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah i agree with you all about looking around at lunch time and just seeing babies and prams etc etc! arrrrgh!

Susan - hey that sounds like a good sign to me - you are to be pregnant soon! 
Yeah you right I shouldnt worry but its the endometriosis which will affect my egg quality the most as I have read that if you have had cysts or have had them removed then it effects egg quality. Also my cyst of my leg ovary seem to be givinng me a pulling feeling down my leg  lately! man I have to stop analyzing everything maybe its just a muscle. Its all good!

Anyhoo roll on 5 pm just came back from lunch in the park and now the sun has disappeared

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, on this lovely sunny day for a change.  Bloo you're doing so well and only a few more days to go.  This 2 week business is a nightmare isn't it.  I'm doing okay, not really tired but didn't sleep well last night, got painful pains in my ovaries.  Don't know if that's a bad sign but during the night it always seems worse and your  mind goes into overdrive.  It does sound like you've got the symptoms of being pregnant,    that you are.  I know when I was pregnant for that short time I was the most tired I've ever been in my life, like the baby just needed all my energy to grow.  
Poor you Susan to receive the wrong thing but I'm with Sonia that it could be a sign that a baby is on the way, really hope so for you.
Sonia you're doing great with your injections and hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. 
Had a lazy day, been bad and had the dog upstairs on the bed with me (don't tell Mike!), he's just a nightmare though as he takes up most of the bed and I'm left in a little wee corner.  I know I know I should just move him but he looks so cute when he's sleeping  .
Cooked tea and just waiting on Mike to come home now.  He is away 5:30am tomorrow, back Thursday around 6ish, away Friday morning, back Sunday night and away Monday again.  Feeling pretty sad and worried that he's going away but going to put on a brave face as he can't help it as his work needs him and so do his kids.  
Well better go and blow dry my hair and straighten it...a job I hate doing.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks ladies for all your positive thoughts, really cheers me up as the way I am thinking and feeling I just think the worst and think that I am suffering "period pains" guess I will know a bit more come Friday    

Carol you are really brave with Mike being away at this time, im a quivering wreck as it is and im sure my DP is sick of my overestimating all my aches and pains as "bad news"   this has been the longest 2 weeks of my life!!!  I guess it will be bit better being back at work tomorrow, take my mind of things, but just SO tired and scared of it all going wrong if im not taking it easy, but then on the other hand just trying to do everyday normal things  

SO glad I have you ladies to sound off to, and who know what im feeling otherwise DP would have me locked in a padded cell   

Take care all xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, how has your day been today?  Bloo how are you holding up?  Not long to go now, I would be the same as you, up so bright and early on the Friday for that long awaited test.  Are you still feeling really tired?
Had a chill out day, hardly slept cause it was just so hot, not that I'm complaining.  So went shopping and piled up with weekly goss mags and took Monty out for a walk, that was as far as I stretched!  Hubbie away at 5 this morning so just chilling out with the dog.
Going to the pictures tomorrow with my sister, mum and nieces to see mamma mia.  It's my nephew's 13th birthday tomorrow, he was born after my sister had IVF.  So he's going to see a boy's flick with his chums and the girlies will see mamma mia.
Susan and Sonia hope you're both fine today.  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm never ordering anything to be delivered ever again!  I've only ordered 2 things during the last 1/2 a year or so but it seems to have been going on forever.  Nothing is ever simple with me.  Next phoned my at 8.30am this morning to tell me that my shelves didn't get to the courier in time so they wouldn't arrive today.  So instead of delivering the shelves today, the man just came to take the mistake of a package away instead.  It now means I'll have to get up early again for the 3rd day running tomorrow to wait in for the delivery.  I'm on holiday - I'm supposed to be having a lie in!    

I hope you enjoy your film tomorrow Carol.  Any trailers I've seen of it look really good.  

Bloofuss - not long to go for you now.  I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you on Friday      

DH went away to Livingston for training this morning and won't be back until Friday evening.  I sat about waiting for the delivery man this morning.  Spent the afternoon at my mum and dads and then they took pity on me and gave me my tea.  Only a little hinting was needed about me having no food in the house!  Tomorrow I'm meeting a friend for lunch but don't have anything else planned.  I keep looking at the huge pile of ironing but I might just have to give in and start it tomorrow.  It's getting ridiculous!  

Off to do a bit of tidying before settling down for big brother at 10pm.

Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, just a quick one for now, Bloo just wanted to check that you're doing okay and everything is fine with you.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo

GOoD LuCk for tomorrow!!!

   


Let us know how you get on.

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, how is everyone today.  Things are fine here, so far, had some AF cramps but they seem to have died down again.  Can't believe it's only been a week since ET, seems like a lifetime ago!  Time is really dragging slowly.
Mamma Mia was fab, really good film, definitely one I'd buy on DVD.  In fact not long after I'd come home my neighbour came to ask me to go and see it so I'm going again next week!  
Hubbie home tonight, been okay with him being away and he isn't going down to Middlesbrough this weekend, thank goodness.  I just don't sleep well when he's away, read all these thriller style books and my mind goes into overdrive when it's the middle of the night and I'm on my own.
How are you girlies doing?  Susan hope you're still enjoying your time off.  You're having a nightmare with your deliveries.  I've just ordered some things from the Markies sale, spend £75, how did that happen!!  Just waiting on the Next one to start now.  
Well away to blow dry my hair and have a wee tidy for hubbie coming home.
Take care and Bloo I     for a positive result to your test tomorrow.
big hugs to everyone
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just a quick message because I'm away out for my tea with a friend in a few minutes.

Carol - I'm glad your cramps have calmed down now.  I can completely sympathise with how you feel when DH is away.  I'm exactly the same.  I'm fine during the day but I'm the same as you and don't sleep very well.  

Went for acupuncture this afternoon and this is the first time I've had any bruises.  Surprising really as I bruise very easily so I've been lucky so far.

Finally got my shelves delivered from Next so they are now sitting all over the floor in the living room being rearranged every so often.  Can't wait for DH to get home from Livingston tomorrow so he can get them up on the wall.  I'm looking forward to seeing him too but at the moment the shelves are more exciting!    

If I'm not on here later tonight, lots and lots of luck for tomorrow Bloo.  I'll be thinking about you      

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on, was at friends last night that I haven't seen in years and one of them can chat for SCOTLAND!!!! lol

Anyhoo I'm just having kitten/dogs/budgies here at the moment can't believe I have to test tomorrow.  You can peel me off the ceiling I am so high!!  God I hope I sleep tonight as the quicker I sleep the quicker morning will come

I can't help thinking the worst that this time tomorrow it may be all over for us      

Thats you SO much for all thinking about me and please send all your positive vibes my way for tomorrow      

 to everyone and hopefully I will be in touch with the BEST news.

B xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh I can relax now Bloo, kept refreshing the page cause was worried about you.  Keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed for you tomorrow, I truly hope that you get that positive result that you deserve.  I'd be the same as you, dreading it but kinda excited too.  You have done so well keeping it until then, I'm not sure I will have the willpower.  
I'm kind of dreading the 2nd week as I know that's when your period can arrive and so know that it's the big week.  I don't have any pregnancy symptoms at all so really am thinking I'm going to get my period.
My tummy is so bloated, it's disgusting, is yours like that Bloo?  Not exactly slim at the best of times but my tummy has never been this big before!  
Anyway lots and lots of         and      for tomorrow.  Good luck petal!
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya quine

I have just been feeling so tired and my boobs ache, but they are signs of period, so I'm thinking that it's due and that the hormone drugs are just keeping it from coming    

Trying to remain positive, but just so hard when we have had such upset in the past, you just [repare yourself fo rthe worst  

My stomach is bloated anyway, so hard to tell if it is any different (still fit into my jeans) lol lol

I have been waiting for tomorrow to come for so long now, but now that its here I am SO scare as it might be all over 

Thanks for thinking about me, knowing im not alone helps

 to you and stay  

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Will be checking all day Bloo to see how you get on.  Please please please let it be a BFP for you and hubbie.
Susan and Sonia hope you're both well today.  What a miserable day...again!  Hope your tea was nice last night Susan, always great to catch up with your chums.  Mine have all been great through this, really supportive and know they would love for it to be a happy ending for DH and I.
Away to jump in the shower but plan to take it easy today.  Hubbie home so he can walk the dog when he comes home tonight so I think it might be a day for the sofa for me.  
Good luck again Bloo     
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Bloo

So how did it go today? 


  

Thinking of you 
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning Ladies!!!

OMG     I am STILL in shock!!!!!!!!


Thanks you all so much for all your positive thoughts/vibes.  I can't believe a bit of good luck for us for a change.  Still know there is a LONG way to go so although extatic trying nae to get TOO excited, but one more hurdle has been tackled!!!!!

Bloo xxx


----------



## Saffa77

CONGRATULATIONS I am sooooooooo Happy for you!!!!! 

All the worrying for nothing now just relax and enjoy it!!!

WOOO HOOO how exciting!

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Thank you thank you thank you as I say I am still in shock, can't quite beleive it!!!!

Although I don't know you all all that well I am close to tears with all the support and good wishes from you all, oh god getting all weepy already, will blame the hormones.

Will be with all you ladies all the way xx


----------



## Saffa77

Not a problem I know how it must feel to go through what you have just been through!  

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Bloo just so excited for you both, that is just fantastic news, yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                

Well done!!!!!!!!!!

Carol
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

CONGRATULATIONS BLOO!
         
That's so exciting - you must be over the moon. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So what time were you up this morning?

Hi to everyone else.  Don't mean to ignore you!
Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello

Thats you SO much for all your "happy thoughts"  heres hoping I am a good luck charm for you all and LONG may it continue amongst us!!!      

DP and I were up at 6.30am this morning, I wasn't too bad and I did sleep (but was just SO tired).

So here was me and him huddled over the bathroom sink staring into this small plastick stick waiting for the worst!!!  When  2 pink lines appeard  OMG!!!    It was very faint to start with so was thinking the worst but then it got darker and I couldn't stop staring at it, DP was like "are you scared it will fall off"    

B xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing today?

Well big congrats Bloo.  So chuffed for you!! I can imagine you must be over the moon (and the rest).  Are you at Aberdeen RU?  What day transfer did you have?  Do you know who did your transfer?  Is this your first cycle?  (Sorry lots of questions). 

Well I was at the hospital today for a day 10 scan and I have 8 follies. I am delighted.     Four are about the right size, three are too small and one is too big.  

Carol - I'm glad your cramps have calmed down now.  
  
I might be back on here later tonight. Sorry for not keeping in touch - I have been really tired all week. 

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Angela.  Looks like things are going well for you.  How are you feeling?  I know at that stage, I was all bloated and miserable and just wanted them removed!  Then again, I did have 26 follicles (no wonder I was bloated - how did they all fit in?)

Have they said when your EC is likely to be?  Fingers crossed for you - hopefully Bloo's news has started a run of good luck here   

Has it sunk in yet Bloo?

DH is due home from Livingston in an hour so might not be back on here tonight. (Should really speak to him and not sit at the computer all evening!)

Susan


----------



## caribou

Hello there!

Was wondering if I can join you?

I've been a lurker for months but have never posted before.  I felt that if I started posting, I'd get even more obsessed about all this than I already am!  But it's difficult to think of much else!!

I do get support from my DH and family but I feel it's not enough as they don't truly understand what I'm going through and what a complete rollercoaster this all is.  My DH is very 'matter of fact' and says that it'll happen one day and just to relax!!  Easier said than done - they don't have to go through all the needles, scans, blood results etc.  He doesn't show his emotions easily and I often find myself crying my heart out upstairs in the bedroom whilst he's busy.  Sad I know, but I really find this hard and the hormones don't help!  I do feel an overwhelming sadness that I hope will be replaced with joy one day.  Really can't wait for that day.

I feel the time has come to get some support from others (like yourselves) and to also offer my experiences with you.

We have been trying since beginning of 2005.  Treatment so far has been 2 failed IUI's and 2 failed ICSI's (both times had top grade embies but none wanted to hang around).  Waiting on doing our 3rd fresh cycle of ICSI.  We do have 1 frostie from last ICSI, but need to get a good batch of embies next time to add to it and keep it company!!  First cycle only got 2 eggs, 2nd cycle got 6 eggs but only 3 fertilised (even though I had 13 follicles!).  FSH level is normal but prone to cysts which seems to hinder my response.  Ironically, they've put me on the pill for a while to try and prevent me from getting anymore cysts!  

Can't believe I've typed so much!  Feel like I could keep going but won't bore you with it all now!

Congratulations to Bloo for getting your BFP.  You must be feeling over the moon!  Gives me hope that it can work at ARU.

Good luck to all those currently on 2ww - nightmare isn't it!!

Hope to become friends with you all.

Take care,

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Angela

Well done on the follies thats great news, will be keeping everything crossed for you that the good luck continues  

Yeah we are at the Aberdeen Clinic, I had my ET done on Thursday 3rd July and it was the sister who completed it but can't for the life of me remember her name LOVELY woman, wore a medical cap with colourful cats on it?? (dont know if that helps lol).  

We have had 2 failed IVF cycles 2 years ago as I was a poor responder, hence why this little embie, that I am hoping will be around to stay is due to a very generous donor!!

Susan - Nope it has still yet to sink in, I am still in shock!!!  Phoned Clinic today and they say I am 4 weeks 2 days preggers and have been booked in for Thursday 7th August for my scan, I just hope all remains well, I can't help thinking it's all gonna come crashing down around me  

Hope my good luck is good beginnings for us all, and long may it last  

Caribou - Hello and welcome, this place is great for all the help, support and friendship you will ever need, I have only been on during my 2ww and everyone here has kept me sane!!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world this time round and keep in touch let us all know how you are getting on xxx

B xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi again 

Susan - I am feeling fine.  I am a bit ratty because I do not want to be stressed in any way before my transfer.  I need to stop stressing about not wanting to stress.   LOL.  EC I think will be day 15 which is on Wednesday but I am going back on Monday for another scan and they will let me know.  Have a lovely evening with your DH.

Bloo - I think that must have been Vanessa.  I remember her cap last time. She has really dark hair and she has a shetland/orkney type of accent.  Hazel is the other one that usually does transfers and she has brown/reddish hair.  How many days transfer did you go for ? Was it three days?  Did you have any acupunture?  (sorry more questions) Not long til you have a scan.  I am so excited for you. Hope your luck rubs off.  Did you have two embies put back in?

They have just just started blastocyst at Aberdeen. Have any of you guys heard about this before?  It is a day 5 transfer. 

Caribou - Hi there and Welcome. I have not been on this forum a lot lately but hope you can get some comfort from messages from people in the same boat and know exactly how it feels.  keep in touch. 

Angela  xxx


----------



## caribou

Thanks for the welcome Bloo and Angela - your words brought a lump to my throat!

Can I ask you Bloo - did you do anything different this time round?  Did you take time off work, change you diet, exercise etc.  Or did you just try and be 'normal'?  Can't help feeling if I relax more (easier said than done), then it might work - after all, women who get pregnant naturally don't know any different and just get on with their life.

As I said in my introduction, I'm currently on the pill to try and prevent any cysts forming.  Finish taking it next week, then have to wait for period and go up to the clinic for scan.  Hope they don't find anything, although I seem quite happy about taking things slowly this time - this is our last funded treatment, so want to be in the best condition possible.  Do have money in the bank should it fail, but so hoping we get some luck this time.

Need all your positive vibes!

Kari xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again

Angela - no worries about the questions thats what we are here for.  We only got x 2 good grade embies (8 cell) so one was transferred after 3 days and we decided to freeze the other one.  Didn't have no accupunture.  ET was really quite quick for us considering we had been waiting for 2 years so didn't hae much time to think about it, just went with the flow!!

Kari - Sorry didn't feel I did anything special or different and this is just our first ET so have nothing to copare it too.  I did feel really tired, so did relax and take it easy, only took 2 days off work after ET and as you say just tried to be 'normal'     Tried to remain positive (which is easier said than done) still waiting for it all to go wrong  

B xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hello again

Bloo - so reassuring that you did nothing different, did not pay a fortune for acupuncture etc etc.  If it is going to happen it is nature that takes control. I was planning on taking the day of recovery off and then going back to work for two days and then if transfer is on the saturday taking a whole week off following that.  Did you go back to work after recovery then transfer on the Thursday and back to work on the Monday?  Do you have a stressful job? I would not say I have a stressful job but I can be quite busy and sometimes have to lift a few files up two flights of stairs.  But do also not the guilt of taking a sicky for a week to drive me up the wall.  

I had another session of acupuncture last night but to be honest I just want to leave it to nature now.  I lie there rigid with all the needles in and I try to take deep breaths but I am still rigid. 

Kari - Saffa who is on this forum also has had a cyst.  She should be able to share her journey so far with you - I am sure you will hear from her next time she is online.

Angela xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Angela

Yeah I just left it up to nature, what will be will be I guess.  So much has gone wrong for us and we have has so much upset I guess I just kinda thought can't be any worse that what Ive been through before.

I didn't have egg recovery (although have gone through the process to have Cysts asperated).  Ours was first off a male factors and then MORE bad luck, I was a poor responder who did not produce my own eggs, so we had to go down the road of donor eggs, therefore I had no egg recovery.  I took off day of ET and day after and fortunately it was then the weekend, so just took it easy and went back to work on Monday.  I have an office job which is busy but nae too manual so just tried to take it easy (which was hard as like you I was moving boxes, but not going to do that no more!!!!)

I will try and send you all my positive vibes  

B xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone.  Susan have a lovely evening with your hubbie, you'll get a better sleep tonight.  Hope you're not keeping him too busy with putting up your shelves  .
We had someone round to value the house, we haven't found anything else as yet but just wanted to see what the value would be.  So it was a mad dash to make the house look all nice, hubbie kept saying to leave it but you know what like, it had to look as nice as possible.  I like our house here but there are kids in every single house round about us so it would break my heart to live here and not have any children of our own if our IVF doesn't work this time.
Hiya Anglea, sounds like things are going great for you and fingers crossed on Monday they'll tell you about your egg collection.  The doctor from Egypt did my EC and Hazel did my egg transfer.  She had been just wonderful to us and gave us a cuddle at the end of it all.  
Hiya Kari, nice to meet you.  You'll find everyone on here really kind and thoughtful to one another, we all know what it's like to go through this crazy rollercoaster of fertility treatment and we are all here for support and understanding.  My husband has been fab but I really don't think they can have a clue what this feels like for our bodies, the injections, the hormones, the treatment itself and of course the fear.  If I say that he doesn't understand what it's like he gets really annoyed but he doesn't know what it's like to have these embroyos (bad spelling) in my tummy and if I don't get pregnant I will feel like it's my body that has let us down.  So the next time you feel like crying please come on here and just rant and rave to us and we can help you through it.  
Hope you're doing okay Sonia.
Bloo I bet you're just on cloud nine now, I was telling my husband all about it when we nipped to the pub....I was on soda water and lime!  It is just so nice to hear that it works for some people and I hope that now you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.  Keep being positive!  
So nervous about this next week, I get cramps from time to time and worry that it means  my AF is coming.  I'm now lying in bed watching telly and going to try and take it easy this weekend, just want these cramps to stop and to start getting signs of being pregnant!  Mike is trailing me round looking at a couple of houses tomorrow, one of which needs a lot of work but I'll humour him and go along....as you do!
Anyway have a lovely Friday evening everyone.
Big   to you all.
Carol
xx


----------



## caribou

Me again - this site is so addictive!

Hello Carol.  My husband is great but do often feel like I'm on my own a lot, although he says he's going through it all too.  I know he is, just isn't the same for him.  That's why I've come on here to get support from you all.

Angela - I did accupunture during my 2 cycle.  I even had it half an hour before ET at the hospital and afterweards too.  Was really convinced that it was going to help, but in the end, it made no difference to the result.  I've tried many different things and am beginning to think it really is going to be down to nature and lots of luck!  Will not be doing it again and saving our money.

Bloo - sending you lots of positive vibes.  Seems like it's one hurdle after another in this game.  Wishing you lots of luck!

I can't access this site from work, so will catch up in the evenings and weekends as often as I can.

Anyway, away to get settled for Big Brother - yes, another fan!  Don't know who I want to get evicted tonight - not that keen on either of them to be honest.

Take care ladies, have a good weekend.

Kari xxx


----------



## caribou

PS  Wishing you lots of luck too Carol.  I think it'll take me a while to get familar with everyone, so sorry if I miss anything!

See ya.

Kari xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks Kari, keeping everything crossed that it's good news like Bloo's next Friday.  I totally understand about your husband, as mine is exactly the same, it's just different for the ladies.  My hormones are definitely nuts, fell out with hubbie today for eating a bread roll!  Tescos is only 5 mins down the road, oh dear.
I want Belinda to go, think she's an okay lady but all that jazz singing does my head in!  Rex too arrogant for his own good in my opinion.
Carol
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi there 

Bloo - Sorry I was being a dumb  .  Duh!  Please forgive me for being so thick.  Duh.  I feel like I have a lot ticking in my mind and I am away with the fairies.  

I too have an office job.  Sometimes it can be so easy and can go at snail pace but then it gets quite hectic.  It will be typical if I went back and it was mad busy.  I just feel so guilty throwing a sickie but this is my time and I could not care less.  I am never off sick but I am also a crap liar.

Thanks for all your positive vibes.  Sending PMA to you for a happy healthy nine months.  So pleased  for you again.  A BFP from Aberdeen keeps my hopes up. 

Carol - I am not sure of the name of the doctor that did my recovery last time.  He is small with dark hair.  Hazel did my transfer last time and she did my scan today.  She is really good an finding both my ovaries. One is usually hiding.  Take it easy and let those embies snuggle in nice and warm.  Sending you PMA.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  


Kari - this site is quite addictive. I would say I was the same as you this cycle. I wanted to just try not to let it take over my world again (after last cycle).  My hubby is understanding but I too am always saying he does not know how it feels. I definitely think they deal with these sort of things differently.  I think mine thinks it will happen one day and he is more patient than me.  

Did you have Sheila Harper do your acupuncture? I have had two sessions with her and she is keen to go to the hospital but I told her I was pretty sure I was not having any more session and just leaving it up to nature now.  I tried relfexology for a year as well.  Definitely think it is all down to the luck and here is hoping we all get lucky!

Better go and catch some BB. Hope Belinda, Belinda, Belinda - goes, goes, goes!! haha.


Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Phew, had a panic there.  My computer just flashed up a message saying it cannot display this page!  Don't know how I would cope not getting on here!  

You've all been busy chatting tonight. And on a big brother eviction night too!  I'm glad Belinda's going - she was driving me mad with all that doo-be-doo singing!

Welcome Kari.  Glad you've joined us   I completely understand what it's like with DH not understanding what we go through.  My husband is interested and pretends to understand what I'm going through but he can't possibly appreciate what it's like.  He doesn't feel the need to obsessively read every book going and look everything up on the internet.  I've just started reading a book called 'Baby Roulette'.  It's written by someone who has gone through IVF and is written in a humorous way.  I've only just started it but I can already relate to so much she is saying.  I would recommend it for any of you.

Bloo - I can't believe that's you 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant already and that's you only finding out today.  I know it's right but it just seems so odd!

Angela - I've been getting acupuncture too but I've no idea how much it helps.  I think it helps me relax but I don't know if it's doing anything to help inside. I've been going to the Rosemount centre and she knows so much about infertility.  She quite often explains things to me that the hospital don't tell me.

When you had your 1st IVF, did you go back to work the next day after your EC?  I wasn't sure whether I was going to go back to work the next day when I had my EC but the decision was taken away from me because as I was really ill and in pain, there was no way I was in a fit state to go back for at least a week.  Even if I had been well, I couldn't face going back so soon.  I'm a teacher and there's just a ridiculous amount of stress involved! Not going to start moaning though - I'm on holiday!  

I've spent longer than I intended on here.  Better go so I can see Belinda, Belinda, Belinda's interview  

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

wow you have really been chatting tonight havent you!!!
Just been at DP's work do had half a day at work so have been at Kippie lodge until about 10.00 was ok not extremely exciting.  Dont want to drink really so had 3 small glasses of red wine which is still quite a bit ! naughty naughty girl!!!
anyways had my injection this afternoon too so that is 2 down and only 1 to go also received a call from the clinic (linda) to tell me that my appointment after the patient information evening will be on the 7th of August! yay! pretty stoked!!!! so that means my DP can go to NZ in peace without us having to change  the appointment around. So excited so Monday 4 August is patient info evening and Thursday 7 is my appointment - Does one get drugs on that day or is it just to sign forms etc??

Anyways Carol hope your craps dissapear - could be a good sign - could be those embbies nestling in inside.

Kari welcome to the board - its always good to have new joiners - the more the merrier   Anything you need to know about cysts ask away as I am a pro at those now!  I have chocolate cysts - had them removed but one has already grown back hence why i am on the injections to keep my endo at bay.

Susan I have heard about that book baby roulette - seems interesting.  I have just received the fertility diet by sarah dobbyn in the post today so will be starting that!

Anyhoo so glad Belinda is out!!!

Chat soon ladies
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia, things are really moving quickly for you now. I don't think I was given any drugs on my first appointment.  I think it was just lots of signing of forms and all the legal stuff.  Did you get all the forms with your letter for the patient information evening?  I think it was all those we signed at our first appointment.

I went a bit mad with ordering books at the weekend.  Think I might be getting overly-obsessed!  As well as the Baby Roulette book, I got Making babies the hard way and Cope with infertility by Denise Robertson from This Morning.  That one seems really good as it is all about the feelings we are having and not so much the technical stuff.  I've also got the Zita West book.  I also ordered a DVD called Technostorks which cost me £20.  It's okay but I don't think it was worth the money.  I also didn't realise it was going to be set in America. I should really need stop buying all these books!  

Have a good weekend everyone  
Susan
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

How are you all today?

Sonia - That is good news.  Your appointments are all just around the corfner and you are almost there.  August will be here before you know it. 

Susan - I have both the Zeta West books. I would say I knew most of it from reading up on the forums and the internet. I also have a good relaxation fertility CD.  It sometimes puts me off to sleep so I think I am most relaxed with that. 

When I had my first IVF egg recovery was on a Wednesday and I phoned in sick for work and I did not go back to work the next day but felt well enough to go back.  I did not know when transfer would be and expected it to be the Friday so did not see the point in going back.  I have just taken one day holiday for recovery and was planning on going back the next day then take the week after transfer off sick.  I sit at a desk all day and check out the internet in between pretending to be busy. I only produced four follies last time and only on my left ovary.  I only had four follies removed last time so I think that might have been why I was not too sore.  I only got AF cramps around bed time.

How annoying was Belinda's interview  . My DH wanted to turn the TV off! She kept interupting. 


Angela  
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Susan - yeah I thought it was only signing of forms I didnt receive all my forms with my patient information appointment as I was still waiting on a date but Linda will be sending it all to me next week.  What happens after that first appointment?  do you need to go back to get the drugs etc and when do you pay?  sorry I am still at the novice stage!

Angela - yeah Belinda's interview was annoying - she is annoying  

Anyways how is this horrible day outside?  We off to a works mates to watch the rugby

aaargh these hot flushes of mine are getting irritating as is the not sleeping proparly!!

I think i will also pull some sickies when i want time off but dont know exactly when i will do it will play it by ear.

Chat to you all laters!
Sonia


----------



## angelina1976

Hi there

Sonia - I think I got my drugs after my appointment after the open evening. I just remember being a bit shocked and unable to believe I was getting them home already. But I could be wrong - it was a while ago.  I had my appointment in December and started down reggs on 11th Jan.  I am not sure about paying as we waited for the NHS.  I wanted to keep trying naturally so that got me through the year on the waiting list.

Sorry to hear about your flushes.  Can totally understand. At weekends I went for a nap in the afternoon. I am such a good sleeper - can sleep standing up basically - but the broken sleep does catch up with you. Thankfully when you start your stimms - the stimms kick in and you will feel better. 

It is a good excuse to take it easy and get your DP to run after you and make your tea and do the dishes!

Enjoy the rugby today.  
Angela xx


----------



## caribou

Morning ladies,

What a horrible day out there!  Will we ever get a summer?  

Angela - I did have Sheila Harper but only on the day of ET.  When I first got accupuncture, I went to a chinese guy in Deeside Drive but wasn't sure about him.  He mentioned lots of people he had treated and I just wasn't sure that he could keep stuff confidential.  He also gave me loads of chinese pills (about 40 a day)!  But I never took them as I had them checked out at the clinic and they advised against them - some of the ingredients could damage a foetus!  So I didn't touch them!  I then found a wonderful guy called Brian Gardiner who lived in Fife but came up to Aberdeen every Monday and practised from Craigton Road.  He was such a positive person and specialised in fertility.  He never used that many needles but he focused on my palms a lot.  As he only worked Mondays, he couldn't be there for my ET, so he got me touch with Sheila.  She was nice but lying there before ET, my DH asked her if she'd had much success and she said 'No'!  Just what I wanted to hear!  Was keen to see Brian again for next treatment has he gave me a right buzz, but sadly he's stopped coming to Aberdeen, so I haven't bothered again.  I did use the IVF relaxation CD during my last cycle and it definitely helped me relax - I used to fall asleep.  Always listened to it after my injections, as they say if you relax, the drugs work better.

Sonia - yes, pesky cysts!  I first discovered I had one when I went to do an IUI.  It was about 3-4cm and the doc reckoned it was a chocolate cyst.  I was told to go away and come back in a couple of months which I did.  To everyone's surprise, the cyst had gone!  My IUI went ahead but was unsuccessful.  Then during my 1st ICSI, the buserlin drug made me flare up with about 3 cysts.  All were quite small, but they believe now, that they hindered my response - I only got 3 follicles.  So, for my second ICSI they put me on a 'short protocol'.  Higher dose of Gonal-F and a drug called Cetrorelix to stop me from ovulating (is also good for those prone to cysts).  Got 13 follicles and no cysts!!  They are wanting to do the same for my 3rd ICSI but I've been up for the last 2 periods, and there has been a cyst (different sides both times).  They just seem to be little (about 14mm) but they don't want them jeopordising my treatment due to my history (1st ISCI).  So they have put me on the pill to try and calm things down.  It's actually the first month in ages when I haven't had ovulation pain!  So fingers crossed - find out next week.  

Susan - thanks for the welcome.  I've not bought any books yet, but am constantly on the internet trying to find out things!  My DH thinks I'm obsessed and i know I am!  Just can't help it!!

Kari xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone

Sonia - we're being treated on the NHS so I can't help you with the paying side of things.  I'm sure I've read on one of my many leaflets from the clinic that you pay at the time of getting each lots of drugs home.  I can't really remember what happened after that 1st appointment.  Sorry! (I wish I'd written everything down because they're all merging into one!).  I didn't wait long to get the drugs away with me though so maybe I did get them at the appointment     Not much help, sorry!!!

Yes, Belinda's interview was annoying.  She just wouldn't shut up.  Poor Davina!

I was thinking last night about how much this whole TTC malarky has costed so far.  What with the acupuncture, endless books, DVDs, wierd and wonderful herbal teas, herbs, fertility dolls (and as I'm on the NHS, I'm not even having to pay for treatment).  DH was joking that I should make up a bill to present to any future child when they turn 18!  It is ridiculous though, when you think that other people simply go to bed one night and then discover 2 weeks later that they're pregnant.  It's so unfair! 

Have any of you tried ear seeds? (I think that's what they're called!) My acupuncturist put them on to me on Thursday.  There's 2 stuck on each ear apparently working the pituarity gland and ovaries.  I've to massage them for 20 seconds three times a day.

It's not a very nice day outside.  My poor flowers that have just started flowering have blown over and snapped.   Not happy!

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies!!

Oh me I have been doing SOME reading yous have all been busy chatting, but thats good, as you all have been saying DPs/DHs can be there for you and supportive but there is NO way they can understand what we (and our bodies) are going though so good to come on here and chat and be "understood".

DP and I were out and the pictures last night.  Went in to see Hancock with Will Smith??  Wasn't too bad.  Went for a few drinks after, well DP did I had a lemonade!!!!!

Going out for lunch today as DP's mum and dad's anniversary, so at least I will see my niece and nephew as DP's sister has two a wee girl at 16 months and wee boy at 3 months.  LOVE them to bits, but HOW frustrating that she can pop them out like peas outta a pod!!!!  

Have to  head to the Clinic today as well as have run out of drugs!!  Doesn't look like a good day out there more   again!!!!!  DP and I HATE having to go in through the Maty door it is just SO insensitive, but I guess you ladies know where I am coming from there.

Well     vibes to you all.  Keep smiling xxxx


----------



## caribou

Susan - I had those 'ear seeds'.  Two on each ear which I had to wear for about a week.  Had similar things put on my left palm, but they were a nightmare to stay on and hide from everyone!  Only had to wear those 48 hrs though.

Bloo - would you recommend 'Hancock'?  Haven't been to the pictures in ages and fancy seeing that and Mamma Mia!

K xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

If like me you are a Will Smith fan, then yeah I would recommend it!!  Me and my sis are going to take my mum into see Mama Mia as I have been told by SO many people that it is fab!!!

Susan you made me laugh with all the stuff you have been trying to help your treatment along, as my sis bought me a fertility doll (weird looking thing) but I have found myself constanly rubbing her belly!!!!  So you never know.............................

Sonia - DP and I had to fund our own treatment and I think we had to pay on collecting our drus, but like the others my head was so messed up and it was a while back don't know if that is true or has changed?  LOT of money as I remember and can laugh about it now but hurt like hell at the time, them thinking they were doing us a favour by refunding us some money when it "didn't work"  

B xx


----------



## caribou

Hi there,

I don't have a fertility doll but my sister did buy me this pottery figure from Lanzarote and he's got the most amazing w*lly that sticks out proud!!!  Looks so hideous that he's tucked away out of sight - there's no way he could be on display! Also got a wee red Buddha which I rub his stomach now and again if I remember.  I'll try anything.

Will definitely go and see Mamma Mia - grew up listening to Abba, so it should be good.

K xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Ha ha ha ha HOW funny you should have him LOUD and PROUD on display!!!!!  Your sister and mine must have the same tastes!!!!

I also have a wee budda as well and yup always give his belly a wee rub as well, as you say no harm in these things and will try anything xx

Think I am going to see Mama Mia this week, so will report back, seemingly that good folks have been coming out of the pictures singing and dancing    

Off to mee the in-laws for lunch.  be bak on later - prob need the support after seeing my niece and nephew xxx


----------



## caribou

I've got the most wonderful niece and nephew - wish they were my kids!  If ever you've had a bad day, a hug, kiss and a 'I love you' from them, makes everything so much better!  At least I have them.....

My niece turned round to me the other day and asked why I didn't have any kids.  Said it was because I wanted to spend more time with her!!!  She asked no more!  Phew!

Off to go and see them now, so will catch up later.

K xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Wow only went out for 2 hours and had lots of reading to catch up on, busy thread now!  
Bloo why do you need more drugs, once you're pregnant is that not it all finished or do we have to take more?  
I understand totally about the nieces and nephew, I have 4 nieces (age from 26 -  and one nephew and also my lovely 2 step children (16 soon and 14).  I love them all very much and just wish I could give them a cousin or step brother/sister.
I went to see Mamma Mia last week, it really is a fantastic film.  I liked it so much I'm going to see it again with one of my neighbours during the week.  Can't wait for it to come out on DVD.  Definitely recommend it to everyone.  Pierce Bronsan is hubba hubba hubba!  
Just been to see a couple of houses and go for lunch, none of the houses were right for us but we'll keep looking.  Lunch was okay, went to a hotel in Cruden Bay, it was like stepping back in time.....loads of brass stuff on the walls and playing country music.....don't think we'll be rushing back!!  
Re paying for drugs, we paid a lump sum at the beginning of our treatment, at our first appointment and then paid for all the extra drugs as we went along.  We had to take the stimm drugs an extra week and that worked out at around another £600, not cheap but worth it as we managed to eventually get some eggs!
Bloo are you telling baby about your good news yet or are you going to wait a wee while?  I think I've caugh your tiredness as really sleepy today so away for a wee snooze as hubby does the ironing!  I usually do it all but he's in charge of housework as we go through the 2WW.  It is like bloomin' winter out there, away to put on my heating, put on my jogging suit and curl up in bed with a good book.
Speak to you later.

Big  
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oops excuse some of my bad grammer in my note, must check it before posting!  Meant to say Bloo are you telling people about your good news!  And my youngest niece is 8 and not a man with sunglasses on!!1
Blame it on my tiredness
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

ha ha ha no need to stress carol! we understand!

how are you doing you seem to be coping well.  When do you test?

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya Sonia I'm doing fine thanks.  Just had a big row with hubbie but apart from that fine, he is just such a moody grump and it just does my head in, gggrrrr so we're not talking and I've just had cheese  on toast and away to bed in disgust with him.  
I test on Friday, seems like ages away and still get cramps but just trying to keep my mind off it.  In saying that every time I go for a wee I have a sense of dread about what I might find.  
Hope you're doing fine.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

oh no! why did you guys argue?

Hope you sort it out soon must be all your hormones!  
I am also feeling tired today havent been sleeping well!  This menopause is horrible!!!! now i know what things will be like when I am older!

Do you remember when you got your meds to start IVF?


----------



## Bloofuss

Ha ha ha ha ha oh me Carol what a hoot you are, you had me REALLY worried when you asked if I was telling the "baby" the good news, I was like, "is this woman mad I don't have a baby!!!!!"

In answer to tellping PEOPLE, No we are going to leave it until after the scan and tell a few close people and then after 12 week scan will tell more, im still scared of it all going wrong  .  A few lassies at work know, a close friend and my mum and sis and that is all who knows where I am at the mo!!

I have to carry on taking the hormone drugs (pessaries and tablets) up until I am 12 weeks pregnant.  So went to Clinic today for another supply to do me until my scan on 7th August.  It was Gillian that we saw today and we had a lovely chat with her she was really nice.

Well since you are all going for a snooze I might join you lol

P.S Carol ALL men are grumpy lumps


----------



## abdncarol

We just rowed because sometimes when i speak to him he answers in such a grumpy mood and then blows up at me.  He is quick to calm down again and has said sorry now but it just spoils things and I am never like that with him.  We're okay again cause i hate not talking but he's not off the hook completely yet  .
Oh Bloo now I'm worried cause I only have pessarys until Wednesday and I'm worried as to why I didn't get more as I'd be so scared that after Wednesday's I might bleed.  Do you know why you got them, sorry if that's too personal, just say if it is.  I've had a miscarriage before and I'm worried that I would have one again.  When Hazel was doing the ET she asked if I'd had anything with my womb, I said I'd had laser treatment twice for abnormal cells but then that's all she said.  Aaahhh something else to worry about!
Sonia I think I got my meds on the day we signed all the forms, we had a meeting with the doctor and then with Hazel who showed us how to do the injections and we came home with our little purple vanite bag thing, full of needles and drugs to put in the fridge.  They were lovely though and said if I had problems remembering how to do the drugs to just go back and see them, they really couldn't be more helpful.
Away to watch that choir programme, always cry at it cause i'm a big soft girls blouse!!  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Just had a snooooooooooze!!!

Oh Carol im  so sorry didn't mean to worry you esp at this time in your treatment!!!  Calm down take it easy, relaaaaaaaaaax!!!  When I first started my treatment I was given my protocol.  Don't know if I am different becasue it was a donor egg but I had to down reg to be in tune with her.  I was given injections then I had to take the tablets, then I had to take the pessaries, slowly building up to 3 tabs a day and two pessaires (12 hours apart) a day, this said to continue until pregnancy test.  If negative I would take for a further five days then expect AF, but if a positive result then had to take until 12 weeks  Hope this helps??  The ladies at the Clinic are SO good, im sure if you give them a phone they will be able to put your mind at rest, keep me informed xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks Bloo, will phone them on Monday and just share my concerns.  
Been soooo bad on my diet today, scampi and chips, 3 packets of crisps, hot dog and chips....what happened to my healthy eating.  Good girl the rest of the week, promise!
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Ha ha glad im not alone!!  I just scoffed a bag of those extra special crisps FINE and have bought a lovely bottle of alcohol free wine, so just away to open that mmmmmmmmm lucky me, but don't care if it means embie is happy!!!!

Any of you ladies know about your HcG Levels.  I have been reading through some other posts and seen some of them detailing their levels  Should't think too much should I - just end up worrying over nothing.

How you feeling Carol.  I still have stomach cramps, sore back, tired and boobs feel like lead, hoping these are still good signs


----------



## abdncarol

Sorry bloo don't have a clue about HCG levels, some of the ladies are experts on this process and I'm pretty niave to it all.  
Feeling tired, bloated, still get slight cramps.  Did have sore boobs at the end of last week but they're okay again although seem bigger but don't know if it's just the pessaries.  
I'm sure it's good news for you Bloo, everything will be fine but know it will be hard to settle until you go for your first scan.  Everything is a milestone isn't it.  I think after having the miscarriage I will be hyper if we are lucky enough to get pregnant.  
Mmmm didn't know you could get alcohol free wine, is it  nice?  Might look for that tomorrow, Mike having a beer with his pizza and just wish I could have something too.  It will be worth it though in the long run if things turn out okay.


----------



## Bloofuss

No worried Carol, as I said prob just worrying myself over nothing.  So long as there was enough to show TWO pink lines I am happy enough  

Just had a scoof of the alcohol free red wine and it is really nice very fruity, so when feeling like a drink will just head for that.  Thats one I got from Tescos but was told that you also get from Morrison's.  You get red, white and rose, makes me feel more human sitting in on a Sat night, but still looking after my "precious cargo".

Ooooooooh I so hope it turns out okay for you Carol I am getting excited about your test date now


----------



## abdncarol

Aw thanks Bloo, I am just sooo chuffed for you and wouldn't it be great if we went through the pregnancy together on here.  Fingers crossed eh.
Just sent Mike to Tescos for some of that wine, his penance for being an a**e earlier!  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

HOW FUNNY!!!  You go girl quite right thats what her gets!!!!

Hey I will be crossing EVERYTHING for you next week quine, as now that we have got what we have SO longed for im clueless n scared, so will need a pregnancy buddy!!!  Heres hoping there is a swarm of us here on this threat ehe ladies?  

B xx


----------



## twinkle123

Stop speaking everyone - I can't keep up!

Good on you Carol.  Put him in his place!!!    

DH is working at 3.30am tomorrow so that's him gone to bed.  I've just had a crying fit because we were at my sister's today and she was moaning about my 2 year old niece being too clingy.  All I could think was at least you've got someone to cling to you and DH just didn't understand.    I was also upset because his parents see much more of his sister because they've got 2 young children.  Don't get me wrong, they're not the favourites and we're not neglected but there's more of a reason for them to visit his sister. Finally, I tried to explain to DH why I found it so upsetting to watch his dad show us a 1/2 hour video of one of our niece's playing with a whole bunch of other children at a party.  He still doesn't get it!!!    

Calming down slightly now that I've typed that!  

I'm away to open a tube of pringles and watch TV seeing as DH is in his bed at a ridiculously early time on a Saturday evening!

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah i also cant seem to catch up with you girls anymore!  

Ha ha  carol that is funny make the man run!! 

I am reading all these things on the internet about cysts etc as I have been leg llike leg pain its almost like a shooting muscle burning pain cant explain it! and have been reading and read up that a cyst causes that pain and its worrying be as i cant sit with my legs crossed in front of me without getting that pulling feeling!  I have noticed it since I have had my 1st inj hope its nothing to worry about put will chat to the doctor when I see her.

I am seeing Dr Maheshwari as she is endo specialist - apparently she has her own separate nurse?? hope she is nice.


DP off to play golf early in the morning so im reading my book and sleeping!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Suan/Sonia good to hear from you.

Susan I know EXACTLY where you are coming from my DP's parents are exactly the same with his sis as she has the two wee ones, (16 month & 3 months)his mum even stayed at hers after she had the second one for about 7 weeks "to help her out".  I shouldn't complain as I LOVE them heaps and we are lucky to have them and we get them to stay quite a lot (to give her a break) ooooooh don't get me started on that.....................

So Carol hows the wine, I just finished a glass and it was really nice  

B xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia, I had no idea that cysts could affect your leg.  Hopefully you'll get more info when you speak to the specialist.

Bloo - my niece and nephew on DH's side are lovely but we we're nowhere near as close to them as we are to my sister's 2 year old daughter.  She is just lovely and she's quite happy to come away with us for the day.  She's such a caring chid and doesn't like it when anyone's upset or hurt.  Her dog was attacked by an alsatian last week and she was so upset to see him in pain.  She kept trying to cuddle him to make him better not understanding that it was hurting him more.  He's on the mend now though.  

I'm usually pretty good at not showing any emotions about this whole IVF thing round my family.  But a few weks ago I started crying in front of them for some reason and my niece got really upset too. She spent the rest of the day giving me cuddles and holding my hand.  I just want my own child to do that though   

Almost finished an entire tube of pringles without really noticing.  Oops!  better put them away.  

Susan


----------



## abdncarol

Bottle gone Bloo, felt nice to just sit and watch BB with a glass of it and feel like a normal Sat night.
Oh Susan it is so hard isn't it.  I feel exactly the same and I really don't think it is the same for the men, we have such a strong need for a baby, it's like a physical ache and I don't think anyone apart from us can understand that.  My older sister said that if we didn't get pregnant we could concentrate on my nieces and nephews and step children, like that is going to help any!  I love them all dearly but it isn't the same as nurturing and bringing up your own child.  Big  .  
Sonia I hope you find out about your cyst shortly because that must be so uncomfortable for you.  One of my friends has bad endo and she had a baby in Dec last year, she wasn't sure if she'd be able to have any at all.  I have it mildly, only found out when they did my laposcopy (bad spelling) and I suffer each month with my periods so it must be really bad for you petal.
Well better go and find the hairy hound (the dog, not Mike!), he's wandering up upstairs and probably chewing something that he shouldn't be!
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you're all well today.  Away to look at more houses, Tarves and Balmedie this time and then head to my mum's for Sunday Lunch, yum yum.  
Have a confession to make, only people I'm telling, did a test today, I know I know I'm far too early, 5 days early but it definitely came out positive, but just worried it's to do with the pessaries or a chemical pregnancy but won't do it again until Friday.  So basically still a nervous wreck, hence going out for the day to take my mind off it all.  
Have a lovely Sunday and hope you don't blow away.... this is summer isn't it!
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning!!!!

Oh Carol, you have no willpower lol lol  But I know exactly how you are feeling I SO wanted to test early but held off as I know I would have just got myself into a state!!  You are doing the right thing, keep yourself busy, mind active and wait until Friday, as it is probaby too early to test.  But I am still keeping everything crossed for you and sending you loads of positive vibes xxx

Enjoy your day xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

What are you like Carol!!!  I really hope it stays positive for you     Hope the house hunting goes well.  I can imagine it being pretty windy in Balmedie!

I'm having a quiet day today.  The most demanding thing I've done so far was hang out the washing.  That was quite stressful in itself - the washing kept blowing onto me and falling off the line before I had a chance to put pegs on.   Just had a look outside and it's all over the place! 

DH should be home from work soon so will some tidying before then so it looks like I've been up for hours!  

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Susan

Thanks for the weather report was thinking of putting a load of washing on to hang, out but might leave it for now  

Im not up to much either today, just being lazy!  Going up to see my pal later for a cuppa as it is her bday tomorrow so etter drop off her prezziE.  Can't believ it's Monday again tomorrow it comes round so soon!!!  Althou alright for you, you have all the summer holidays I take it?

B x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Bloo.  Do not put out your washing - it's too much hassle!

Yes, I have 6 weeks off but I can't believe that's me going into my 3rd week already.  I know I shouldn't but I'm already thinking about work and have been doing work at home.  Once I come back from my holiday, I'll only have 1 week left and it won't be long enought to get everything prepared.

Hope you enjoy your afternoon.
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Okay thanks for the warning, will leave washing till another day!!!

Unsure what you are a teacher of or what years, but I can relate as to how stressful it must be for you and can't imagine how you deal with all this as well as teaching, you brave woman you!!!  I used to work in a school office and that was bad enough lol lol  

Where you off to on your hols?

B x


----------



## twinkle123

I'm a secondary teacher so have to deal with nasty, attitude teenagers all day every day.  What a life!  I don't know how I cope with IVF and teaching but I suppose I just make myself.  Some things I deal with in my job seem so pathetic compared to treatment.  I don't really care if a 13 year old is telling me "he's looking at me!" or "he's got my pencil".  Who cares?  I really don't know how I keep sane sometimes.

We're going to London for 4 days and then Penrith for 5 days.  DH wanted to go abroad but we didn't know what would be happening with my FET so we didn't chance booking anything.

Just talked DH into going to B&Q soon.  I can't stand the shop but it means I can get my long awaited shelves onto the wall today. Yeah!  

Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Yeah it was a secondary school that I worked in as well, and can TOTALLY relate to what you are saying.  Although I must admit your job was a hell of a lot worse than mine, yeah I had the attitude off of them as well, but as I was quite young when I worked there (and my sis was at the school at the time as well) I kinda got on okay with most of them.  Quite embarrassing when I see them out on the town and they recognise me....................  Although heart wrenching when some of those with the "attitude" became pregnant as soon as their Standard Grades were over!!! (No justice).

Always fancied London, never been, hope you have a fab time.  We are in the same boat didn't  book manywhere as didn't know what was happening and now it's happened unsure if I can fly anywhere??

My DP is hoovering YEAH!!!!!!!

B xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi all, Im a newbie to FF  I had my 1st IVF treatment in March which ended up as a   still not sure when I will go for the next treatment.

Hope you are all fine


----------



## Saffa77

hi all!

i seriously cannot keep up with all this banter! 


Celtic Ghirl welcome to the boards always good to meet new people - sorry to hear about your BFN - did you have it at the Aberdeen clinic?  Do you feel ready for your 2nd treatment?  It depends on the person as to whether they ready or not but I believe you have to wait for 3 af's before you can start - so you should be able to start soon?!  How did you find the whole 1st time IVF??

What a horrible day - spent most the morning hoovering and cleaning then we went for a nice lunch yum and then I went shopping and now chilling in front of the TV - cannot believe tomorrow is already Friday!  eeeeek! 

Anyways just really popped in to say hi 

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, Susan I was the same with my washing, tried to hang up my bedding and ended up wearing it!  
Hubbie had a few too many lagers and wine at my mum's so think he'll be sleeping by 8pm!  He is away tomorrow, back Tuesday night, away Thursday again and back Friday this week. Oh well, will just try to take it easy and hope the time passes quickly to Friday.  
Hi Celtic Girl, sorry to hear about you BFN, hope you're doing okay about it and are you going to be trying again?
Sonia you're getting as bad as me....think you meant tomorrow is Monday  , wish it was Friday so that I could be put out of my misery!  
Not sure what is on telly tonight, Mike just been watching golf golf golf, boring!  Just put a mask on my hair, away to wax my eyebrows, apply fake tan and then into pjs..yippee.  My tummy has never ever been as swollen as it is at the moment, I've been rubbish on my diet this weekend but not as bad as this, think it must just be the hormones....i hope so anyway!
Carol
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya all, thank you for making me feel welcome  

Sonia, yeah my treatment was at ARU, I do feel Im ready for my next treatment but I have a few set backs   I have only had 1 af since then & that was brought on by using provera. When we went for our follow up treatment I was asked if I wanted to start straight away but I told the doc I wasnt ready & my body needed a rest, I also wanted to be able to go on holiday & give another couple a chance to go thro a treatment. The other set back is my DH's work they keep chopping & changing the rotations  
My 1st treatment was very daunting but I was realy lucky I have a friend who had went thro the whole experience & she was the best, if I had any questions I asked her. Is this your 1st treatment? How do you feel about it all?

Carol, yeah I will sometime in the near future but when is the question, nothing ever goes the way I want it to lol. I wish you   for Friday. How has your 2ww been? I felt it was the longest 2 weeks of my life!! 

I hate our so called Summer, this is the pits, I hope it gets better  

T xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome Celtic Girl.    Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Next one will be the one though     My lack of AFs at the moment is my problem.  I had my EC in May and have been told to wait 3 AFs before getting a FET.  Shouldn't be long now though.  I've spent years moaning about AF and the only time I want them, they hide!  

Carol - I've never waxed my eyebrows.  Sounds sore! 

I've had such a lazy day.  Went to B&Q so DH could buy some specific types of nails to hand my shelves up! Yeah!!!  Anyway, they're all up now so am waiting patiently for DH to go to bed so I can decided what's going on them.  He's already put a limited edition James Bond car on one but I suppose I'll let him off with it seeing as I don't let him put anything else downstairs! He makes loads of models (cars, planes etc) but he's banned from putting them in the living room. Don't get me wrong, they're all really good but they're not living room material! 

Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome Celtic Ghirl, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Heres hoping for better next time  - keep positive   


It is FREEZING out there today, honest it feels like November not July, just had a walk up to my pals and came home and put the heating on brrrrrrr

Glad I didn't put the washing out then


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

Just popped on to say Hi to you all - How are you all today. Like Sonia I can't keep up.

Celtic girl - Just wanted to say Hi and welcome.  I had my BFN with my first cycle in March.  I have been ttc for almost 4 years unexplained. 

Susan - hope your shelves look fab.

Bloo - Hope you are keeping fine. What is the name of that wine?

Carol - Just wanted to say wooop woop!   BFP on your test!  Which kind of test did you use?  I have worked out my dates and we have  wedding on the Friday before we test.  I won't be drinking anyway but wonder if I can get them to stock the non alcoholic wine at the reception so people think I am drinking.  Already thinking about how I am going to explain myself why I am not drinking.  Who doesn't drink at a wedding??  I am hoping and praying  I will not be "able" to drink at the wedding.

Got the hosp at 9.30 a.m. tomorrow for another scan and check the size of my follies.

Angela xx


----------



## Mummy30

wow. last time i wrote in here 2 weeks ago i think it was on page 7!!!

Got back from sunny benidorm yesterday, not read every page in here, but i will do!!  Im calling the clinic tomorrow as i got AF on hol so hopefully on day 21 ill start down reg.  Although, AF wasnt normal as for4 days before i was spotting so will wait and see what they say!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome home from Benidorm   I hope you had a lovely time.
I'm struggling to keep up on here and I haven't been away anywhere! What a chatty bunch!!!
Glad to hear you'll be starting down regging soon.  Have you got all your drugs ready at home or have you still to pick them up?

Carol - can you not just say you're taking antibiotics and that's why you're not drinking?  Hopefully you won't be allowed to be drinking soon     Fingers crossed.

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Donsbabe welcome back - I know everyone is being so nice and chatty on here! its good!  

Susan - let good luck this morning hope you get the results you looking for and more!

Carol - naughty girl for testing early but sounds very promising to me hope it continues to stay positive!     Does you DH know that you tested early?

Otherwise to all the rest hope you all well.  Linda from the clinic should be posting my documents in the post today for my appointment for the 7th of August. YAY!  

Is it true that on your first IVF they strongly recommend that you only have 1 embbie put back?  
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today.  I don't normally go on here at work, but bored the day!!!

Sonia know how you are feeling I have a few night outs coming up and as I am not telling anyone our "good news" too scared to yet as it is still early days.    Don't know how I am gonna avoid the "why you not drinking" questions.

So was thinking of either being sneeky and filling up normal bottle of red wine with alcohol free one, or DH said at the wedding he will just order me lemonade with a lime in it and pretend it is voddie!!!  lol

Not too sure of the name of the wine, but you will see it and the red is really nice.  I had a few glasses with my pal yesterday as it was her birthday and she really enjoyed it and said she felt drunk ha ha ha ha how funny!!

Positive vibes to you all   

B x


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning
Sonia - I was told that if you are under 35 and having your first IVF they recommend getting one embryo put back.  They wouldn't force you though.  After that it's generally 2.  I'm still in a dilemma about how many to get back.  We've got 4 frozen and I was thinking of just getting the 1 for the first time.  (I've been reading too many horror stories about twins!) The problem is that we are probably going to thaw 2 to start with but then if they both thaw well, it would mean destroying one.  I don't know how I feel about that.  The ideal situation would be that we thaw 2 and only 1 makes it!  Oh, so much to think about.

I'm watching This Morning and Louise Brown, the first IVF baby is about to be interviewed. 

Hope you're all having a good Monday morning (if there is such a thing!)  
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again!!

I don't know if I was different as we only had 2 really good embies.  But we were asked on the day of ET if we wanted 1 or 2 implated.  But before that I was advised becasue of my age and such good grade embies just to implant one, so thats what we decided to go for.  After watching certian programes etc on IVF and reading up on it, it looks like if you chose 2 embies there is  just as much chance of losing the both of them than one staying one going etc.

Hope this helps - big decison to make  

B x


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah it is a tough decision to make but I have always had my mind set to having 2 put in I know some ppl say that it dosent really higher your chances but I would just feel better having 2 put in dunno why!  

I was feeling so negative about all this yesterday!  I just dont want this to be like a huge rollercoster ride of just BFN's dont know what I would do If say I do this like 3 times and still get no luck!  aarrrgh just one of those days! and this cyst I have is irritating me as I feel it will jeopardise my chances!  How annoying! sorry to rant but just feeling irritated.

Hope you all have a good day!
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey quine, I know it is a tough decision to make and only you can make it and you will know what is best for you both mentally and physically.  I remember when I was told that only option was donor eggs I was SO opposed to this and was adamant I wasn't going ahead with it, but then I changed my mind and glad now that I did as I guess I would ahve lived my life thinking I shouldd have tried it.

   B x

P.S Don't know what happened with me posting seemed to have started a new thread ooooops


----------



## abdncarol

Hello, finally a sunny day, it's lovely out there now.  Just back from walking the dog and getting my hair cut at 4, going for a long bob I think for a change.  
Well been on other support rooms on here and they reckon as it's now day 14 since EC a pregnancy test should be pretty accurate.  I did one of those digital ones today and within a minute it was saying pregnant, yippee!!  So not going to say anything to family or close friends until Friday   and then might try to keep it a secret for the 3 months but I'm a terrible fibber.  Also going away for a long weekend with 10 girlies in Sept and they will know for sure if I don't drink that I'm pregnant, will worry about that when we come to it.  Just so nervous now after having the miscarriage (at 8 weeks) before.  At least I'm not working now so can rest when I feel like my body needs it.
Anyway, how is everyone else? I had 2 embies put back in.  
Oh Sonia, try to keep positive petal.  I know it's hard for you because of the cyst but I would say to trust the hospital they seem to know what they're doing, even if I was questioning it all at the beginning of my treatment.  I always said we would only try this one, more for emotional reasons than financial ones and obviously my ages was against us too.  
Well better go put some make up on, don't want to scare the hairdresser looking like this!
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah day is absolutely gorgeous and yes we stuck in the office.  I did go out for lunch and sat in the park.... mmmmmm didnt want to come back!

Yeah thank you Carol am going to try and be positive now!  It just irritates me as the cyst seems to be giving me a pulling feeling on my leg and they say it can happen as ovaries are attached to a nerve that runs down your leg! its just frustrating but yeah will speak to the doctor when I see her hopefully they can do another scan hopefully it has not grown.

Carol I am SO happy for you for this BFP - it is definately positive!!! I am sure it will stick with you no problem!  now just go back to that Friday when you were in a state because you thought you had no eggs! man all this is such a rollercoster ride I tell you!


----------



## Bloofuss

ooooooh carol how exciting I really hope it has worked for you, I have everything crossed    .  We can both panic our way through the next few weeks together, as I am STILL in shock and it hasn't sunk in, I am STILL waiting fo it all to go so horribly wrong, MORE waiting until I get this scan and actually see that something is in fac there, Im a nervous wreck


----------



## twinkle123

That's looking pretty positive Carol.  Really hope so    

This whole 1 versus 2 embies is really playing on my mind.  I'm also worrying about how many to thaw because I'm getting closer and closer to having to decide.    If I was a normal person (no chance of that!) my 3rd and final AF before FET should be due in the next few days but going by last month it could be ages yet.  Think it will be time to start drinking the old parsley tea again. 

Sonia - I hope you're feeling more positive today.  Everyone needs a good rant now and again to get through this.  Although I've never yet made it to an ET, I feel it has just been one long struggle (5 years worth of struggling) since we first started going to the clinic 3 1/2 years ago.  I'm feeling pretty positive at the moment but I've had some awful moments over the past few years.  

I've been enjoying the sun today and just pottering about.  I've so much I need to do so the weather's really bad for me.  Nothing gets done!

Susan
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya quines   hows everybody been the day? Its been a ace day weather wise eh?   
I have been out sunning myself most of the day , gotta keep up my tan lol 

Susan~ The hospital never said anything like that 2 me but you could be right!!! I know exactly what your saying about moaning about AF then it does'nt show its ugly face when you want it 2   I hope you get them soon as you must be going off your head knowing that you have them waiting there!!! Hope your new shelves are still up on your wall  

Bloo~ Thanks for the    vibes & here is some back      

Carol~  I was the same as you with my 1st treatment, I tested 14 days EC got a   aswell, I learnt a very hard lesson from it, I won't be testing early the next treatment   Im    for you  

Angelina~ Thanks Angelina, Hi 2 you 2. How did you get on today with your scan? Did you have 3 Afs before going for it again?

Donsbabe~ I bet you wished you could have jumped back on the plane back 2 Benidorm when you seen the weather here!!! Hope you had a fine time & your now fully relaxed for your treatment  

Sonia~ We got the option 2 put 1 or 2 embies back in, we opted for 2 but they did state that they prefer 2 only do 1 but at the end of the day its your body & your embies   There is something I heard that they are trying 2 make it official that we only get 1 transferred but don't know when thats going to happen.

Hope I havent missed anyone else out, if I have Im sorry  

Txxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

I hadn't realised it had been going on that long for you Susan, what a nightmare.  You'll just want to get going and get those little embies defrosted.  It is a hard decision how many to put in, to be honest we didn't get a choice, at my age I think they recommend 2.  It is a hard decision though,my sister had 3 put in each time and only got pregnant with one baby each time.  As Sonia said it's such an emotional rollercoaster.
Definitely need to rant Sonia, it's bad enough to go through this process and your cyst must really bring you down as it sounds like you're in pain with it too.  I just hope you get some good answers when you go to your appointment in August.  I think I might have got an internal scan then too if I remember correctly.  
Mine has definitely been eventful, from finding a polyp so delayed things a month and then thinking we wouldn't have any eggs to fertilise.  I definitely think it would have been cancelled if I hadn't joined Fertility Friends and got the information about what to eat and about keeping your tummy warm.  I think I would be loopy loo if I didn't have this website!  
Fingers crossed your AF arrives on time this month Susan.  
Had a pretty chilled day, sat in the sun for an hour but dog kept bugging me so gave up in the end and took him for a walk instead.  
Away to bed now, I know it's really early but no snooze today and with Mike being away I'm better if I sleep early and hope I don't wake up too much.  Have to go to the loo around 4 times a night, never stop weeing!  
Bloo I will definitely be the same, scared things go wrong, it terrifies me but we'll get through it together on here.
Welcome back Donsbabe, hope you had a fantastic time in Benidorm.  
Night night ladies and hope you all have a lovely evening.  
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh no Celtic you have me worried now, did you test early and it gave you a positive and then you weren't pregnant?  That's what I'm really worried about cause guess we have our hopes up now that I am pregnant.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Well thats me away to start my down reg on 5th so 2 weeks tomorrow!!  Got dates for blood test and scan so thats me starting! Cant wait.  Congrats Carol, fingers crossed for ya......

Hello to everyone else.... , im away to check out my cycle buddies....


----------



## abdncarol

Well done Donsbabe, isn't it funny how we can get excited about injecting ourselves every night!  Wishing you lots and lots of       
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again!!

Carol know how you feel I could just sleep just now YAWN but if i do wont sleep when it comes to going to bed so will hold off until after my "New Tricks" then off to bed for me too!!  oooooh I so hope it works out for both of us    

I am SO jealous of all you ladies lapping up the sun today while SOME of us had to work!!!!!  

Donsbabe did you enjoy Benidorm?  I was there end of June - it was interesting..............

B x


----------



## abdncarol

Me too Bloo, worried  now after what Celtic says as looks like she was positive on day14 and then negative on the Friday, feeling a wee bit   and low now.  Wish I could fast forward to Friday and know for sure.  My own fault for testing early, Miss Impatient!
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Im sorry to worry you Carol, but yes thats exactly what I did, I tested early got   then on the day I had to do my hospital test it came out   I was devasted   I rang the nurses could'nt speak 4   they rang me back, told them about my    &  they had me come in 2 get a blood test done, my HCG level was 5 which meant I had been pregnant but I had lost them   they didnt know why tho but I now know why they want us 2 wait the full 2ww & I wont test early the next time as my head was so f***d up after that!!! To add fuel to the fire I then had 2 of my friends txt me a wk after 2 tell me they were pregnant, their timing was pants & I still havent went 2 see them yet & they are both due in Oct   Keep positive tho Carol    

Well done Donsbabe, really pleased for you  

T xxxxxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there 

How are you all today?

Bloo - You are right it is such a big decision to make.  The first time around I jusr went with the experts plus did not want to seem greedy in any way. One healthy baby would be an absolute blessing. 

Celtic Girl - So sorry to hear your story.  Can only imagine how dreadful you must have felt to feel so high and then so low all in the space of a week.  I had my scan today and I have four big-ish follies and still four smaller ones.  They want to give me an extra day to let my smaller ones grow a bit more. I am booked in for Thursday for egg recovery.  So last injections of busrelin and Menopur tonight and my final injection tomorrow night at 9.15 p.m. then that is it - no more injections.  I waited 4 X AF's before jumpint back on the roller coaster ride. 

Carol~  Sending you loads of positive vibes your way.  Was it you that said you had to keep your tummy warm?  When do I do that and with a hot water bottle or just blankets?  Any more tips up your sleeve?

Donsbabe~ How was sunny Benidorm?  I had a holiday at the end of May before starting my second cycle. 

Sonia~ I have heard they are trying to make only one transfer official.  You get paperwork with little drawings like a table saying how they decide at ARU if you get one or two put in.  It rests with our age basically being under 35 being high risk twins.  


Angela xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Good news Angela hope Egg Recovery goes well will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Celtic Ghirl - soz to hear your story we have all been thre done that and can relate to one minute feeling high next time an all time low - keep positive  

Carol we are all different so heres hoping it wont be the same for you.  I have been SO tempted to buy another test and test again, but too scared  

B x


----------



## abdncarol

That must have been just awful Celtic Girl andI can truly sympathise with you.   That would just devastate me too and you're so brave to go through it all again.  I have to stay on this planet until Friday, only Mike knows I have done these tests.  I will probably do a test every day until then, bu**er the expense!  
Oh Bloo, it's so hard isn't it, we go through all this to get pregnant and even then we're worried that it really isn't happening to us.  How many times have you tried IVF?
Angela I was a poor responder to begin with and we thought it was going to have to be cancelled.  The ladies on here advised me to have a hot water bottle on my tummy as much as possible.  Eat brazil nuts and pure pineapple juice and I honestly think that made a difference for me, especially the heat.  It maybe wasn't that but it was a big turn around for me to end up with 7 eggs.
Carol
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi again

Thanks Bloo - I am going an hour early to get some sort of drug to relax me before the recovery. I was not offered that last time. 

Carol - So do I not need to bother with the hot water bottle now - you know to help get BFP?

I have been on 5 brazil nuts a day practically all this year. I drink a glass of pink grapefruit juice a day that helps the quality of your embies (I think) and then I drink loads and loads of water.  And then was told/thought you  ate lots and pineapple and drink pure pineapple juice to help the embies stick.  So I swap between grapefruit up to ovulation and pineapple after ovu. 

What am I like. I would drink/eat anything that helps.  

Angela xx 

Angela xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Carol I had 2 failed ICSI treatments 2 years ago, was male factor that took us down that road, didn't get very far though as was a poor responder.  Only 2 follies 1st time and then second time no follies at all     Was devastated.  Was then told ED was our only option so had a lot of thinking to do and jump right back on a different rollercoaster   but glad I did, just hope it all works out


----------



## abdncarol

Sounds like you're doing everything perfectly Angela, I guess there is no harm in using the bottle tomorrow, but if it's a hot day you'll pass out!  
I was the same, would try anything to just get that perfect result.  
I was bad Bloo when I thought ours was going to have to be cancelled, Hazel was lovely as I cried buckets and then I went to my mum's and cried to her too.  
Oh girls I just wish I had a magic wand and could give each and every one of us a much wanted baby.  I can tell that we all have so much love to give and would all make lovely mothers.    
Carol
xx


----------



## angelina1976

That was what I was thinking.  It is quite hot for a hot water bottle and my DH already thinks the house is like a sauna.

You would think at this day and age there would be more solutions i.e. magic wands. 

I know we would all make excellent mothers!! 

Away to watch BB.

Take care. Love and hugs.

Angela xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwwwww thanx Carol thats SO lovely of you to say.  I can go to my bed now with sweet dreams   to all nite xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Busy chit chatting night again I see.

Angela - good news about going ahead on Thursday. I really hope it all works out well for you     I used a hot water bottle too and ended up with 26 follicles.  You're right, it's maybe a bit hot for it just now!  Let me know if you discover that magic wand.  That sounds so much simpler than all this complicated treatment. Are you getting an extra sedative to relax you on Thursday?  I told the nurses that I was petrified at my EC and they sedated me really quickly.  All I remember is getting various drugs in my arm and then I was asleep.  In a strange kind of way, I sometimes think I would have liked to be aware of the first part of my EC just to see what was happening.  But maybe it's better I didn't know! 
Thanks for your comment about us all making excellent mothers - I completely agree.  If only we were given the chance to prove it    

Keep positive Carol         

Night night everyone
Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

I bet all you lot are out sunning yourselves while im stuck here working away (lucky lot)  

What a gorgoes day for a change tho, but why can't it be like this at ther weekend  

B x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, what a fantastic day, lay in the sun for most of it and now I'm a lovely patchy colour of pink and white.  I did apply suntan lotion but I have really fair skin so within in a hour I burn.  I had to come inside at one point as it was just too hot and unfortunately we don't have a swimming pool to cool me down  .  
How is everyone doing?  
I did another test today, going to do one each day before Friday and it was a stronger pink line this time than Sunday's.  
Nothing else to report really, Mike home so that's good but i'm going to have an early night cause I don't sleep when he's away.  He's just made me a smoothie so supping that and then bed.  I'm not very good at eating lots of fruit and veg so I'm trying to drink smoothies and juices to try and get all my nutrients.  
See Mo, Darnell and Rebecca are up for nomination this week.  I'd like Mo to go.
Big  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

I hope you put on aftersun Carol.  I'm really fair too. It's such a hassle sometimes isn't it?  We were looking after my niece all day today so she was caked in factor 50 cream while I had on my factor 25.  We had to come inside too because she is even paler than me with really blonde hair and I could see her getting red. Didn't want to deliver her home all burnt and get a row for it!  We actually took her home slightly earlier because she has a paddling pool at home which was fine for cooling us down.  

I'm like you when it comes to fruit.  I tend to buy it and then end having to throw it out because it's gone off. I'm not too bad with veg though.  Smoothies are a great, cheating way to get your 5 a day!

Sorry you were stuck at work today Bloo during this nice weather.  

Not sure who'll go out on Friday.  I think it might be pretty close but my money's on Mo.

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Benidorm was excellent thanks, i knew what to expect as this is the 3rd time ive been. The night life is something else and the comedians are good, well most of them are anyway! Bloofuss, did you see the westlife tribute in morgans tavern? They were good!  Stardust was the best place, where abbaesq were on!!

2 weeks today and i start!!


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya quines, another fine day again long may it continue  I was down the beach the whole afternoon & hoping to do the same tomorrow   
I would also like to say thanx to all of you for all your   vibes, I do feel more positive now about my next tx  

Bloo & Carol~ Im sure u will both be fine, just make sure you both take it easy  

Angelina~ Hope your final injection went well & good luck 4 Thursday   I cant remember a thing about EC apart from the injection on the back of my hand, I then seeminly told the nurse & the doc 2 tell my dh how many eggs they got & I also said ooyyaa when they went into my left ovary    I was honestly out of this world    

I rang the nurses today about my next tx today so I have been told I can start as soon as I have another AF, so realy pleased about that   Iv now got to ring my doc to get provera, if only it was so easy to fall pregnant!!!!!
Btw could somebody plz tell me when do you need to drink the pinapple juice & eat the brazill nuts etc?? Sorry but Im a wee bit clueless  

T xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Celtic Girl - hope you enjoyed your afternoon.  Such a pity we only get days like this now and again.  Good news that you can start with your next AF.   We might be cycle budies as I'm starting treatment for my FET with my next AF.  Hopefully someone else here will be able to help you with the pineapple and brazil nuts question.  I'm allergic to nuts so brazil nuts is out of the question for me but from what I hear, it's to do with selenium.  I've thought about drinking pinapple juice but got confused with people telling me different things about whether it should be concentrated pineapple juice or not.   In the end I just gave up and didn't bother.  Is it to do with improving egg quality or to do with helping them to stick?  Oh, too complicated for me!  

The weather's supposed to be nice again tomorrow so enjoy your afternoon at the beach.  

Susan
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Boooooooo stuck in the office again today!!  SO jealous of hearning you lot sunning yourself.  I bet you it will pi** of rain come the weekend  

Carol I bought another test as well, I guess I am STILL in schock and STILl can't beleive it, I can't wait until my scan on 7th just to convince myself that there is "something" there!!

Enjoy the sunshine ladies  

B xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

wow am loving all the banter!

Ok so Bloo dont worry I am also stuck in the office and can feel the warm sun streaming in through the window am definately going out at lunch time and sitting in the park!

How are all you lovely ladies. 
Susan - am so happy that you starting your FET with your next cycle so happy for you! no more waiting!

Carol how you feeling? hope you not too sunburnt! bet you still on cloud 9 tho - dont worry about it being a BFP then a possible BFN - i seriously dont see that happening you are pregnant so stop stressing and start enjoying!

Donsbabe - bet you so stoked you start in 2 weeks time. Looks like most you may be cycling at round about the same time.  Looks like I may be the last to start!  

Otherwise DP and I decided to swop the lounge and bedroom around as we were kept awake most of Monday night with the idiots upstairs from us running up and down the stairs and slamming the main door and sitting outside smoking and chatting and because our room is right next to the main door we could here everything so at 3.30am I caught them outside smoking and gave them a mouth full!!!! I was so ANGRY! anyways so we swopped the rooms around now so we not right next to the door now and now we have a HUGE bedroom and a slightly smaller lounge!  its cosier now.

Other than that hope you all have a good day!

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia, I get the feeling you were ever so slightly angry during the night!   Don't blame you though.  I wouldn't be too amused either.  Sorry you and Bloo are stuck inside today.  I will be outside but I won't rub it in! 

I'm waiting for my mum, sister, niece and grandma to arrive.  They can cope with the sun much better than me and will probably want to sit outside all day.  Well, I'll just have to be unsociable and leave them there. It's too hot for me!

Have a lovely day everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again!!

Thanks for the moral support Sonia, yup I am here too staring out the window, waiting for lunchtime so I at least i can escape for a wee while into the sunshire  

Enjoy your day everyone and yeah thanks for nae rubbing it in TOO much.  heres hoping we will all be off at some point on Maty leave and can ALL enjoy a sunny day      

Carol I SO hope it is positive come test day everything still crossed!!!

B xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

How are you all doing today?  I was stuck in the office today as well.  It was a gorgeous day.  Had a wee sunbathe on the back door step just before my tea.

Celtic Girl - thanks for your message about Thursday.

Susan - Good news starting your FET with your next cycle.  It will be here before you know it.  I am being given an extra sedative.  Tell me, they told me to go in an hour early. Will I be upstairs to get the extra sedative?  Will I be telling them all my secrets??  I was fine for EC last time and I do not remember a thing once the drugs were put in my hand.  My DH said I was wincing but I do not remember anything about it. (Thankfully). I remember trying to speak but just slurring so I gave up and had a nice sleep.  The drugs are Fantastic!! 

Carol - Sending you positive vibes.  So glad your pink line is getting darker!! Woop woop!! 

Donsbabe - Good new for you starting soon too. 

Sonia - You sort those idiot neighbours out.  Would not fancy being your neighbours if you are anything like what I was like on my down reggs is anything to go by. I would have given them a mouth full at the best of time but on the drugs I would have totally went beserk.  How were you today with this heat? How are your flushes?

Bloo - I would be like you - looking forward to Mat leave already! LOL.

Hope you all had a good day!  Forecast is not so nice for tomorrow. Typical. I will likely be in bed having a lovely sleep after EC.

Angela xx


----------



## angelina1976

Correct me if my understanding is wrong here but this is what I have been doing re: brazil nuts etc :-

Celtic girl - meant to say.  I eat 5 brazil nuts a day - supposed to be good for the quality of your follies/embies

I drink a glass of pure pink grapefruit juice every morning - again supposed to be good for the quality of your follies/embies

I eat a few pieces of fruit a day and also eat loads of pineapple.

I think pineapple and pure pineapple juice is supposed to be good to help the embies stick afte transfer. 

And I drink about 3 pints of water a day.

Oh and nearly forgot a bowl of fruit and fibre every day for fibre and to keep me regular.  Have heard people have prunes with their fruit and fibre. 

Angela x


----------



## twinkle123

Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow Angela     I would imagine you would be upstairs for your extra sedative.  Don't worry about telling them all your darkest secrets.  I'm sure they've heard everything wierd and wonderful already!   
You seem to have everything covered with your food and drink Angela.  I've also been taking Q10 Co-enzyme and pregnacare tablets.

Carol -           

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Wishing you the best of luck for tommorow Angela, will be thinking of you.  Hope all goes well and you get the results you want    

I never went through EC but did get drugged up to have a cyst asperated (twice) and you will be fine, you will just float through it (well I did) as they say at Clinic just like a LARGE G&T!!!

I haven't been eating or drinking anything specific but do eat a lot of fruit n veg so hope that will keep me healthy!!  I am a sufferer of IBS so gotta avoid a lot of foods, big one being wheat, so hope I don't get no cravings for rowies   

B x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, all tucked up in bed already.  Was supposed to go to the pictures tonight but rescheduled for Monday.  What another glorious day, been out in the sun for most of it, fighting over the sun lounger with the dog.  Had high factor suntan lotion on though so not so pink today.  
Lots and lots of good luck for tomorrow Angela.     I couldn't believe how quick the drug worked, was great and to be honest was dopey for the rest of the day.....no jokes now about how I usually am!!  
Sonia I can totally sympathise with you.  I used to have a flat in the centre of Aberdeen and was happy there for a few years but then this horrible inconsiderate lady rented the flat below me and she was just a nightmare.  I ended up hating living there because of her and was so pleased when we bought this house.  Hopefully now you've got everything all moved around you'll get a much better sleep.  Definitely don't need that when you're going through all this and working too.  
Thanks Suan for positive vibes, got 5 positive test sticks in the main bathroom so fingers crossed it will be a good result on Friday, still so nervous about doing it.  
Bloo do you still get any cramps at all?  I have had a few today so was all in a tizzy about it, hence me being in bed.  Maybe just things going on in my tummy and all okay but just don't want anything to make me nervous, if you know what I mean.  
Anyway got to stop being a worry knickers.  Nervous cause last pessary tonight, what am I like eh!  Just so much to go through to get here - although I know many of you ladies have been through much more - and just don't want to have another miscarriage.
Right happier note, had a nice bbq tonight, though Mike burnt the king prawns!  He's away again tomorrow until Friday and from next week he'll be away 5 days a week.  Be hard cause will really miss him but it's only for a few months.  
Hope Mo goes on Friday night, not a fan of any of them but didn't like it when Mo stole drink and seems really greedy, don't like that trait in people.  
Will be bugging you ladies with my notes when Mike is away so be warned  
Carol
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Susan - Thanks for wishing me luck.  I'm sure they have heard everything wierd and wonderful already!  They must get some laugh at us.  I have just been taking the sanatagen folic acid with extra vitamins included. 

Bloo - Thanks for your best wishes too.  I will be happy with whatever happens really.  It just takes one. I am really really bloated this time.  Do not want to jinx anything but fingers crossed.    It is just like a LARGE G&T!!!  My mum had a craving for strawberry tarts and my DH's mum had a craving for pickled onions and we both love strawberries and pickles!  So whatever you crave big chane the baby will love it. 

Carol -  Glad you are resting and taking it easy.  Your twinges might just be your embies snuggling in there tight. You keep them warm and snug.  I will be in my bed taking it easy shortly.  I have been taking it easy this past week or so.  I was really dopey too after transfer last time.  Really feel like some progress is being made now.  

I want Mo or Darnel to go.  Becky bugs the h*ell out of me but she is keeping the show going.  She is so funny with Luke.  She loves to wind him up.  Luke's reactions are comedy!  She could be the next Jade Goody but I do not think she has any more sense to not make the same mistakes. 

Angela xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!!

Yeah Carol I have still been having twinges and like you, each one I think oh my god whats happening and start to panic!!!  I am just hoping that as Sonia says it is jusy embie settling in and making itself comfy!!

Don't know bout you but I am just SO tired...... I did have a late night last night tho, went in to see Mama Mia with my mum and sis and LOVED IT!!!  Would highly recommend it, although didn't come out until 11, so am ready to sleep tonight now YAWN  

Been on the internet tho (nae like me) and it says at 5 weeks (which I now am) you do feel really tired and have a huge lack of energy so heres hoping all is normal and embie just needing more energy to grow, so I will just sleep and snooze whenever I need it


----------



## Saffa77

Evening ladies

Am watching big brother and typing at the same time.  Mo mo mo to go!!! but rebecca really irritates me as she is just soooo lazy!

My hot flushes are getting quite bad now! this weather definately makes it worse.  I get so hot then I just sweat and my face is all shiny etc!  aaaargh

Angelina - all the best for tomorrow     - will be thinking about you and your G&T ha ha ha - dont speak and just have a good sleep saves you from wondering what you were telling the nurse.

Bloo - yeah i have heard when you preggies and embbies are settling in it drains you of all your energy
Carol - same for you just rest while those embbies are nuzzling in - no more wasting money on pregnancy tests! time to enjoy.  

to all the rest hope you well

I am loving this weather !  Just booked my tickets for Portugal to go see my folks again for a week before I start!  1 whole week of sunshine im sure will only do me good!  

chats later!


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I don't envy you having hot flushes in this weather.  Have you tried that Magicool spray (I think that's what it's called).  It worked well for me   When I was going through my hot flushes, DH told me that ladies don't sweat, we just glow.  Sounds nicer!  

Just a quick message for just now cause I'm watching big brother 
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hot flushes much better today - I really feel them in the mornings that is the worst time for me!!!  Have a new fan at work now so that stays on next to me the whole day! ha ha ha

Its dp birthday today so off home to cook a delicious meal with wine and delicious dessert!

So Angelina how did it go today? was thinking about you this morning. 

Carol are you still testing everyday - well guess from tomorrow onwards its no more testing for you! 

Susan - no have never tried magicool spray - where would I get it?  and do you just spray it on your face when you feel it coming?

better get back to work!

Yay off to Aviemore tomorrow after work for the weekend cannot wait!  hope it dosent rain! this week has been awesome weather.  

Have also booked my flights now for a week to portugal for the last week of august - should be just before I start my treatment - if it all goes to plan well hope they dont want to start me earlier as I wont be around.  But dont think so as I take my 3rd and hopefully last injection on the 15th of August so that should take me to the 12th of September so dont know how it all works!

chat later
Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Headin out for my tea tonight (meeting with my book club that I have not long joined).  So just wanted to touch base and say Angela I SO hope everything went well for you today.  

Carol best wishes for tomorrow    will be thinking about you.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, may be back on later see how yous all are

B xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

Well thought I would put you out of your misery of waiting .....

We got 8 follies!! woop woop and......7 eggs!!  

I got 10mg tamazapam to calm me down.  Did the trick I felt really really happy.  Do they offer it for transfer do you know??  

I was more aware I think this time for recovery not so totally asleep but I still had no idea we had seven eggs until my DH told me!  It is all a blur. It is so weird. I was dying for a biscuit after having no breakfast.

We we got home just about 11.30 a.m. and I went to sleep til 1 p.m. then I have been in the garden ever since.  I am a bit reddish.  Surely this sun can only do me good.

Just waiting for the phone call tomorrow!!  Keeping everything crossed.  Please send me all your positive vibes!  

Carol - hope your line is getting darker and darker every day.

Bloo - hope you are keeping fine in this heat.  The heat makes me tired. 

Sonia - how is your new room arrangement at home? Hope you slept better.  I bet you cant wait to get away to Aviemore.  Even more exciting is having Portugal all booked.  Woop Woop!  

Susan - hope you enjoyed BB.  Who do you want to go?  I want Mo or Darnel.  Either one really. 

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Angela.  You must be so happy   Lots of positive vibes coming your way for tomorrow's phone call                                Is that enough? I've no idea about getting tamazapam for egg transfer.  Sorry.  I'm not too fussed about Mo or Darnel either.  If I had to choose though, I'd get rid of Mo.

Carol - lots of luck for you tomorrow.     I'm sure you'll get the result you're looking for.  Will be thinking of you  

Bloo - hope you enjoyed your meal.  Where did you go? Anywhere nice?

Sonia - you can buy Magicool from Boots and probably most supermarkets and yes you just spray it on your face (or anywhere on your body) when you're hot.  It really works well for me.  Hope you enjoy Aviemore.  I don't want to disappoint you but I don't think the weather is supposed to be great at the weekend. Pack a brolly!  

Went for acupuncture this morning.  She was working on trying to bring on my AF.  I'm now on day 29 and once it arrives, I'm allowed to start injecting for my FET.  Do you think it's too early for me to phone the hospital and ask if they can do something to help it on its way?  Last months cycle was 52 days so I could have a long wait yet!  The only problem is I'm away to London on Monday and then Penrith the following week.  I know it'll be a hassle but I don't mind taking my drugs with me.

Hello to everyone else.

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

I have my baseline scan on 25th august, 20 days after starting DR. SO does that mean, if all goes well i can start the stimming drugs?  The nurse also said i would be having a blood test on 3rd september and a scan on the 5th.  Im totally new to all this and get confused at what scan is for what, keep bombarding the nurses with questions so i thought id ask on here this time!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Donsbabe.  Yes, if everything has shut down enough at your baseline scan, you'll get to start your stimming drugs.  Your scans and blood tests in September (day 10 and 12) will show how many follicles you have and their size.  You might have more scans after day 12 and then your EC would hopefully be sometime round about day 14.  I hope this is of some help.  Just ask if there's anything else you want to know.  I know how confused I was the first time they started speaking about all these scans and day numbers!  

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats Angela I a SO chuffed for you, glad all went well and sending you the most positive vibes for the news to be good all the way           keep us posted will be thinking of you  

Carol get a good nights rest as you will be up bright and breezy tomorrow for that BFP!!!!

Susan - Went for a curry tonight to Mamzil (used to be Kury) on Kings Street - it was really fine - 3 course buffet for £11.95 (Hope embie likes curry lol lol)

 to all and best wishes

Off to bed to have sweet dreams and sending subconscious positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Angela - Yay so happy for you! so glad you are happy and let us know when you get the call tomorrow how exciting!!!!            vibes for tomorrow   otherwise am getting good sleep now and dont hear any noise - think they also a bit scared to make noise after my mouthful!  ha ha ha 

Carol - hope that BFP is as strong as ever tomorrow.

Bloo - sounds like the curry was good are you still feeling tired?

Susan - I shall look for that spray then - anything to cool me down sounds good  and hope that af comes soon - why do you have such long cycles?? is this only since your OHSS or have you always been like this?  Yes I also heard it was raining this weekend oh well will just have to tan in Portugal - i will make a plan to go to the beach every single day. 

ladies off to bed now sleep tight all and chat tomorrow


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, well it's definitely a   this morning.  Hardly slept as was so worried something would go wrong.  Will call the clinic later.  Feel a little nervous about not having any pessaries left but hoping that my body will cope just fine.  I think after having a miscarriage I will be super paranoid until after 12 weeks but got to try and stay positive.  
Angela that is fantastic news about your eggs.  Wishing you 
               that your phone call today gives you the best news ever.  Well done!!
Sonia have a fab time in Aviemore, haven't been there for years.  Lucky you going to Portugal too, will be so hot in August, bliss!  We can't think hols right now, we have my stepchildren to stay in a fortnight for 2 weeks so Mike will take some holidays then and we'll just go out on day trips and spending a few days down in York too.  Have a weekend booked with my friends in Edinburgh at the end of September, will be a nightmare not drinking.  12 of us sharing an apartment and they'll all be boozy and I'll be Little Miss Boring, be worth it of course though.  
Susan I would phone the hospital and explain that you're going away and fingers crossed they will help you out.  
Angela I didn't get any drugs for egg transfer but it was easy peasy, no pain at all.
Well away to jump in the shower, really misty here.  Watching GMTV and looks lovely in London, Susan hope it stays that way for your hols.
Take care everyone and will be back online later
Big  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!        

I am SO chuffed for you Carol that is ace!!!!  I guess we can both panic until our 12 weeks together, glad I wont be going insane alone  

Well done girl - thats made my day  

B xxx

P.S   to all


----------



## Saffa77

I am so happy for you CAROL ! woohoooooo! and I was just remembering how worried you were the one friday! and now look at you beaming from ear to ear! am so stoked!  

Hope we get many more BFP's here! things are going well!  

Anyways best get back to work - chat later and if I dont then have a good weekend all!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

CONGRATS   Lets hope this is a lucky thread.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey ladies

Don't want to put a damper on the day as it has been so exciting for you Carol and everyone is feeling upbeat and positive but...................

I've started bleeding         Im devasted - can't belive thats it all over for us, doors have swung shut in our face at the last chance saloon, it so bloody unfair  

Im sure you will all understand if I am a bit quiet but will try and keep in touch 

Bloo xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi BLOO   

Its not completely over yet lots of ladies have bled quite heavily and they have still had their BFP - Im still holding thumbs for you!

Take it easy and of course we understand if you just need time to take it easy

Oh BLOO - I am praying that this means nothing serious!   

take care


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Bloo, the biggest biggest     in the world, have you called the clinic?  I was only reading a Zita West book today and it said that some people bleed all the way through pregnancy, even some with clots.  Oh honey will       for you that everything is okay.  
Will be thinking about you and if you need to chat then you know where we all are, obviously you need some time out petal.  
Sending you the biggest   ever across the computer.
Carol
xx


----------



## Di39

Hi Bloo,

Im new to the board but Ive been lurking and following your IVF journey.

Dont give up hope, as some of the other girls have said some woman bleed heavily during pregnancy and everything is fine with them.

Sending you big   and   that its not over for you.

Diane x


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

How are you doing?

Bloo - I am so sorry to hear you are bleeding. I know someone that had a period for five months when she was pregnant with her third child.  After two chidlren she did not know she was pregnant. I hope it is just left over AF coming away. I hope so for your sake.    Have you contacted the clinic?

Carol - CONGRATS.  I hope you are keeping well.

Well my news - 5 out of 7 fertilised.  I am delighted. I am going in tomorrow at 12 noon for transfer.  I did not ask about sedation because my DH took the call and I thought maybe I should just go au naturale and try and keep calm.  

Then my DH p***issed me off saying he wants to put a AFC private reg on the car and I went mental.  I am a bit tired after a long day at work after recovery.  He did not want me to go back to work but I just feel fine.  No bloom in way am I getting an AFC reg plate. If any reg plate goes on the car it will say ANG. I am not against the dons but not keen on AFC.  It means nothing to me. 

Angela xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya quines   Another beautiful day out there, heres hoping it lasts!!!

1st of all congratulations Carol on ur   so pleased you     

Aww Bloo    Im sure you will be fine, its true what everyone else is saying, my mum had her period right thro when carrying me, so keep   

Angelina ~ How you feeling today after your EC?? That was a good amount of eggs they got, must have bin with all your brazil nuts etc   Thats excellent news about 5 fertilising, Good luck for tomorrow   
I dont think you will get anything for your ET as tamazapam is a drug & you arent supposed to take anything apart from paracetemol when pregnant, but I could be wrong!!! I will say tho the ET is like having a smear test & you dont feel a thing   Btw thanx for the advice about the nuts etc

Susan ~ I got provera from my gp to help me get a AF got another lot 2 take but hoping that my reflexologist helps me a bit. Is the accupuncture sore??

Diane ~ Hi & welcome to the thread   How are you doing?

Cant wait for the eviction the nite, I want Darnell 2 go as he is very childish, since he went over into hell!!!!!

Ttyl T xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

So glad I have all you guys to keep me positive.  Yeah I phoned the Clinic and was told "that any bleeding didn't look good".  It is not heavy but defo red.  I have to go in at 8.45am tomorrow for a HCG blood test and then again on Monday to see if my levels are rising or falling.

Still trying to remain positive but just so hard, just in bits   

Great news Ang - good luck with ET xx


----------



## abdncarol

Can totally understand Bloo,       you get good news tomorrow.  
Try not to worry too much tonight hon, try to get a good nights sleep although I know that's much easier said than done.  
Take care of yourself and will be thinking about you tomorrow morning and thinkings lots of        vibes.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

CONGRATULATIONS CAROL - Excellent news.       I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was so sorry to hear your news Bloo.  I'm no expert but as others here have said, I have heard that ladies bleed during pregnancy.  I really hope that is the case for you     I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well at the clinic tomorrow morning  

Great news for you Angela   Good luck for tomorrow     How many are you getting transfered?  I don't think I would be too impressed either about having a AFC registration plate. Like you, I have nothing against them but wouldn't go that far.  Luckily, my DH doesn't really follow football so that will never be a problem for me.

Celtic Girl - I don't find acupuncture sore.  You feel the needles going in but it's more a dull ache rather than pain.  After all the needles I've injected myself with over the past few years, a few more isn't much of a problem!   I'm really not sure what to do about phoning the clinic for provera.  How long does it take to work?  I'm quite keen to phone them but it's just bad timing with me going away for the next 2 weeks.

Diane - welcome to the thread.  Hope you manage to keep up with everyone.  I'm certainly struggling (they're right gossips!!!!!!!!)  

Went for lunch today for my grandma's 91st birthday and then spent the rest of the day at my mum and dads so it's been another relaxing day.  We're away to London on Monday and I'm nowhere near ready.  Fallen out with DH this evening and he's sulking downstairs while I'm on here.  Don't think we'll get anything organised tonight now!  

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks ladies for all your kind words, I really hope its not all over don't know how I would cope  

Good luck tomorrow Angela hope ET goes well, no pain at all, just like getting a smear just with a bigger spotlight  
(Got a funny for you, ask your DH why he needs a car reg standing for Aberdeen Fertility Clinic lol lol)

B x


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo, can't stop thinking about you.  Lots and lots and lots of luck today petal.
Carol
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi quines, how is everyone? What did you all think of last nights eviction?? Im so dissapointed that Darnell or Mo didnt get evicted   

Bloo ~ Been thinking about you loads,how did you get on today??  

Angelina ~ Hope all went well today   

Carol ~ How have you been feeling? Bet your still on   

Susan ~ Thats so true about the accupuncture needles, they must be a breeze compared with the ones we have 2 use   Provera works by taking tablets twice a day for 7 days then you get a period about 3-5 days after, I just picked my prescription up 2 days ago & havent even started taking them but guess what arrived today    I need to ring the clinic on monday to ask if I can pick up my needles etc

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend  

T xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo - how did you get on today?  

Celtic Girl - good news about your AF arriving. That means you can get started.  Yeah!!! I meant to phone the clinic today about getting provera but I got too involved with sitting in the sun and completely forgot about it.

Wasn't too happy about last nights eviction.  I didn't see that coming - I was sure it was going to be Mo.  Ah well, maybe next week.  Poor Luke. How will he cope?

It's my anniversary today so we're off out for a meal at Jaffs in Dunecht.  We've been there once before and it was lovely.  Yum yum yum.  Better go and get ready.

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thank you all so much for thinking of me.  Hope you are all doing okay.

Got blood taken at the clinic today and was told that my hcg levels were nice and high, and as they should be and they were happy with that so we felt a bit more positive, but not out of the woods yet, have to wait until blood results Monday so will be         that my levels remain hight and that embie is still with me and happy where it is, keep everything crossed ladies.

They said that they could give me no reason for the bleed but if it is good and everything remains ok they might be able to tell us more at my scan.

B x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Bloo that's fantastic news, will keep    for good results on Monday.  You must have felt so much better afterwards.  Big  
Happy Anniversary Susan!  Enjoy your meal and have a lovely evening.  You're getting ready to go out and I'm already thinking of putting on my pjs.
I was shocked about last night's eviction too though wasn't a fan of any of them to be honest.  
Great news about your AF Celtic, you'll be chuffed to get started.
Everything fine here, been to see a house today that we really like so now it's scary thinking whether to think about putting an offer in and obviously have to sell our house too.  I think the one we like will go well over the asking price though so we'll just see how it goes.  It's gorgeous though with plenty of land so the dog would love it and just our dream home really.
Well away to jump in the shower and then put on pjs and settle down to a night in front of the telly.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

fingers crossed for you bloo.

Can i quickly ask, ive booked a girly night out in town in august, it will be on day 12 of my down reg injections, should i be taking it easy on the vodkas and the dancing??


----------



## crazydiamond

hi ladies,
havn"t been on here for ages and glad to see there is lots more people!well im keepin fine now 11 weeks pregnant and got the midwife on tues so lookin forward to that make sure everything still fine 
congratulations carol well done!!seems like a lucky thread hope ur keepin fine 
ill keep my fingers crossed for you bloo      
best wishes to all 

krystle xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya Krystle, 11 weeks how exciting!  I can't wait to be that far on as maybe I will stop worrying a little by then.  Wish I could just press the fast forward button and be there, got my first scan on 14th August.
Hiya everyone else, Susan hope your meal was lovely last night.  Bloo hope you're taking it easy and sending you lots of          for good results tomorrow.
Had a pretty lazy Sunday.  Read the Sunday papers and away to nip to Tescos.  Got the roast beef in the oven, smelling yummy and hubbie busy cutting the grass.  He goes away tomorrow until Friday so I'm a little nervous to be honest, just feel a vulnerable with him away and scared something goes wrong.  My sister and mum stay in Bridge of Don though so I know they're there if I need them.  At least I can eat when I like and go to bed and watch telly there so just going to try and stay optimistic.  Only 2 weeks and then he's on holiday for a fortnight whilst we have the children so that will be nice and I have my scan whilst the kids are here.  
Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you're keeping well Krystle.  I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine on Tuesday.  

Carol - you'll be fine with your hubby away this week.  I get quite nervous when DH has to go away for work but once he's gone, I quite enjoy it.  It's just as you say about eating what and when you want and basically doing everything the way you want it.  It's nice when they come back though.

I've been busy packing and getting organised for going to London tomorrow.  Almost ready now.  We didn't get round to having our lunch until 3.30pm so think it might be a late tea tonight! 

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Susan just wanted to say have a fab break, relax enjoy, hear all about it when you get back.

Carol - I am sure you will be fine while DH is away I have only been a week once without DP and although I really missed him your right at least you can get into your own routine, you will be fine.  Always here if you need to chat  

Kystal 11 weeks thats great I hope I get that far.....................

Im just having a lazy Sunday - still in my PJ's!!!

 to all xx


----------



## abdncarol

Quite right Bloo still being in your pjs, I only got changed out of my joggers to go to Tescos and back in them again.  I am still so bloated and my trousers are all much tighter, don't know if it's just after all the hormones that I've been taken over the past month or so cause don't think I'm eating much more and haven't been drinking at all.  
Susan have a fantastic time in London, don't spend too much money at the shops!  Hope the weather is kind to you and you have a total recharge of your batteries.  Hear all about it when you get back.
Sure I'll be fine when hubbie is away, maybe going to the pictures tomorrow with couple of neighbours and my sister wants me to help her choose a new kitchen so will be out and about.  
Just ate a big Sunday roast so now I feel full up, so away to lie down on top of my bed and watch telly for a wee bit and then better join Mike or he'll be sulking if I leave him too long.  Nearly Top Gear time so he'll be happy watching that!
Donsbabe I wouldn't worry about dancing at all and when I was down regging I still had a few glass of red wine so think you should be fine, just enjoy yourself.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just a quick message before I head off tomorrow. I don't know how I'm going to cope without my daily chatting with all of you.  Anyway, I'm back on Friday and then head off to Penrith on Monday so will catch up then.

Take care everyone  
Susan
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

wow lots been happening again.  Well I am back from Aviemore and it was fantastic with awesome weather too - actually got a good tan!  did a lot of walking and my legs are aching as decide to walk up cairngorm ! good exercise though.  Anyways how is all?  

Carol-  glad to see that your pants are getting tight etc - its a good thing bubs is growing.  How are you feeling? when is your scan? how exciting.

Susan - hope you have a lovely time in London.

Bloo - how you my sweets hope you hanging in there and being strong its not over yet - how were you levels today    

Krystle - welcome and well done on you BFP

Angela - how are things! saw your posts so you on 2ww how exciting - how long you taking off work?

anyways best get back to work will be back later tonight!

Soniax


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Ladies

sorry i haven't posted in a wee while...had alot going on...

I'm off to have my cysts aspirated tomorrow morning by Dr Hamilton...to say i'm a nervous wreck is an understatement...  if one more person says ' you'll be fine, its done all the time' i think i will slap them...i mean hello  i went for a routine operation 3 years ago and ended up have 48 hours to live.... 

I'm being sedated to have it done which i'm more scared about, would rather be knocked out for the procedure.... so if anything goes wrong i won't know...  Any time i've been sedated for anything i've fully known everything thats happening...

Heres hoping hamilton can work his magic and reduce the size of the cysts...  Would be much more simple to have them removed but thats out of the question for me unless i have open surgery and theres no chance of me going for that at the moment..

On a good note...my mum is home for 6 weeks from Abu Dhabi today...yay!!  

Thats all for now girls.... sending loads of baby dust to you all..

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Gemz

All the best of luck tomorrow!  I too have cysts (chocolate cysts) what cysts do you have?  are they also endometriomas - its just interesting as I will be having IVF in September but also have a cyst which I can still have IVF done as its 4cm any bigger than I would of had to have it removed.  I just know that during stimms it will grow so was wondering if maybe I would get mine drained too if it gets in the way - have just heard that chocolate cysts cannot be drained? and others say they can? dont know now and just going to go with the flow!

Let us know how you get on!
Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Hon

They ain't 100% sure if i do have Endo...cos i can't have a lap (theres a previous post in forum detailing my situation)...  Dr Hamilton and the other cunsultants are pretty sure its endo i have and that the cysts are chocolate ones...one is 10.5cm and the other is 12cm...
He did mention they are very difficult to drain, he compared them to nutella chocolate spread consistancy wise..lol!!  Deep down i hope its fluid thats inside them...
After this is done i'm going for the dye x-ray thing for my tubes?  as theres a high change they are damaged due to previous bowel surgeries and sepsis that i had  

xx


----------



## Saffa77

wow your cysts are quite big then well that is good that he may be able to drain them without having a laproscopy.  Do you get any pain with your cysts its just that i find with my cyst I get like a pulling feeling if I sit with like my legs crossed in front of me.  There are certain positions where I feel this like dull pulling feeling - its so annoying!

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi 

the pain i get from mines is lower back pain, sore butt cheeks and sore legs... I also get the feelin that my womb is 'detached' and wiggles about if that makes any sense??
All this pain doesn;t help with the fact i have crohns and arthristis (both in remission tho)...

I'm keeping all crossed they can be fully drained...but still terrified of having it done sedated..eeeek

xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

sore butt cheeks mmmm interesting mine is just the leg/hip clicking pulling feeling the detached womb feeling mmmmm I dont get that but I know what you mean!  Well I hope you get your BFP after all this!  Are you going to be having IVF done or you just going to try naturally once they have done the xray to see if you tubes are blocked?


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Just thought I would let you know that the Clinic has called back and my hcg levels have risen so things are looking good!!!  I am a nervous wreck, happy that things are still okay but really scared as to why I bled, and if I will bleed again??  Was it a sign of things being or going wrong??  Oh I can't wait until the 7th when I get this scan, I just hope everything stays okay.

 to all and thats for asking after me and all your positive vibes, keep them coming, I need them im going crazy!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Bloo that is just fantastic news, bet you gave a huge sigh of relief.  Our bodies are funny things and I definitely don't  have an explanation although I do know it's quite common.  I'd be exactly the same as you though.  Having suffered a miscarriage before I am so paranoid about this one, every time I go to the loo (which is often) I am scared to look in case there is blood.  Every twinge makes me nervous too.  Just think though only another week and you get your scan and be able to see the little heartbeat, then maybe you will be able to relax a little bit.  Biggest   that you got brilliant news today.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Carol

Thanks for the moral support and yeah you will know exactly how I am feeling everytime I go to the loo (which is quite a lot also) I am always checking and thinking the worst!!  I took today off my work (phoned in sick with a dodgy tummy, as haven't told them yet wanted to wait until after the scan).  Thinking of staying off tomorrow as well and then I am off Wednesday anyhoo, what do you think


----------



## Saffa77

oh bloo so happy for you   

here is more positive vibes            
may those HCG's levels continue to rise

and Carol hope it will be all fine with you as well just think positive no m/c thoughts now!

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Sonia I need them xxx


----------



## crazydiamond

hi all,
that"s gr8 news bloo!if you feel you should stay off work u should the more rest you get the better carol how you feeling?do either of you still feel tender after the ivf?for weeks when i moved quick it was so sore!!wore off a bit now but was worrying.try not to worry about that twinges ladies,i still get them and is good sign ur embie growing also if your feeling really tired thats gr8 too all good signs things are fine.i know this still wont stop you worrying but i hope it helps you a bit,i read somewhere that women who have been through ivf have less confidence in what their bodies are built to do...so true roll on ur scans ladies      
hope everyone else is well too 
krystle
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

I definitely think you should stay off work tomorrow Bloo and just try to rest as much as possible.  When I had the miscarriage I went to work some days when I had cramps and I always regret not listening to my body more.  Stay at home and just try to get as much tlc as possible, you've been through a big emotional time so you deserve it.
Thanks Sonia too, you think when you get pregnant it will be the end of your worries and then it all starts again!  But am trying to stay positive and going to do a test once a week to make sure it is all okay and then have first scan two weeks on Thursday.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks Krystle.  Now you're at 11 weeks does that mean you don't go to the IVF clinic anymore, just the usual  maternity unit for scans, etc?  I just feel so bloated to be honest, my stomach is the biggest it's ever been in its life and my clothes are all feeling much tighter.  I don't know if it's just because of the hormones I've been pumping into my body for the past 5 weeks!  Not feeling sick yet, though do need to eat as soon as I wake up (usually cheese on toast) and eat quite often or I do feel a bit funny.  I am really tired but managing to have a snooze most afternoons so that really helps.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi girls

Thanks so much for the vote of confidence.  Yeah I am just gonna take it easy again tomorrow and have the day off.  Off on Wednesday anyway (to go bed shopping) I need a new mattress at least, as getting sore back with old one.  Trying to look after myself as much as possible, but just SO scared of it all going wrong.  My tummy isn't as swollen as it has been it has came down a bit, but I am just SO tired, just emptied and filled up the diswasher and needed to sit down afterwards  

I have started to feel sick, and have been only in the mood for eating small snacks, cornflakes, fruit etc. (hope this is a good sign).  

Def agree that I have no confidence in my body esp after the bleed


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo I definitely think the tummy thing is hormones from the IVF, you being so tired and feeling sick is definitely a good sign, I want to feel the sickness big time cause then I think i will feel pregnant.  I get more breathless, just our bodies changing so much.
Was supposed to go to the pictures tonight but thankfully it's been called off, just plan to put on my pjs and watch telly and have a lazy night.
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Urgh how could you want to feel sick    Mind you I would rather the sickness started as nothing worse than feeling puke and nothing happening, just a horrible feeling..... 

I have been lazy all day, so yup just gonna be lazy tonight as well


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya quines, How is everyone? Cant believe that the weather has turned  

Well my news is that Im getting 2 start my nxt tx on the 16th of august    Im going in 2 the unit tomorrow 2 pick up my burserlin etc. Im quite excited but on the other hand very nervous at the thought of the same happening as the last time   so fingers crossed   

Krystle ~ congratulations on your pregnancy bet you cant wait 4 your next scan  

Carol ~ How you keeping? Did you go 2 the pictures?  

Donsbabe ~ I went out a couple of times the last time I was DR & it didnt have any effect on my treatment, Im going out the nite after I start DR this time on a henny & I will be having a few drinks & defo be dancing  

Susan ~ Hope you are enjoying your trip 2 London, its fine to get a change from here  

Sonia ~ Sounds like you had a fab time up in Aviemore I bet it was roasting up there, my friends kids are away up there this week 4 a holiday, I hope they get better weather than here  

Gemz ~ Hope all goes well today with operation  

Bloo ~ Thats great news about your HCG levels rising   

Well must go & start my housework as DH is home tomorrow     Speak to you all later  


T xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Hey everyone!!

Just found out that a close friend of mine is pregnant, and wasnt even trying, i wish it was that easy for all of us on here.  Im so so happy for her    but its really hard when everyone i know is pregnant and im not.    Trying to be positive but theres always the negative thoughts at the back of my mind.  IF and a big IF tx works then at least i can be pregnant with her!!!  Im dreaming though........... 

Im not sleeping well again, cant get through the night without getting up to pee   hence im sleeping in until about 10am and then not even tired 12 hours later when im usually going to bed!  Im sure my mind is playing tricks on me as im due to start DR next week.  Im not stressed but more anxious.  My DS bless him keeps asking when im starting tx (told him everything, thought it best for him that he knew with his aspergers ), he is desperate for a wee bro or sis. His dad has 2 other kids (DS only knows about 1 though...... different story.... different mess lol) but he wants to be a proper brother! I need a magic wand, like all of us....


----------



## crazydiamond

hi carol,
yep don"T have to go to the clinic no more just the maternity bit,you feel a bit alone because no one sees you till between 10 and 12 weeks so feels a long wait to make sure things are still fine.ive got my 12 week scan on the 12th of august(ill be 13 weeks by then!)staff on hols,im in fraserburgh so maybe aberdeen different.i felt bloated for weeks as well so good sign,as for being sick i never did once!!!jist the feeling but soon passed,the only effects ive had is tiredness...can"t cope without a afternoon nap 
thanks celtic ghirl,yep really looking forward to my scan can"t wait to see how baby has developed.
take care all
krystle xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks Krystle, that's great to know. I'll miss the ladies at the IVF clinic, they were all just so lovely.  I get my first scan 2 days after your one.  I honestly have never had a tummy as big as this before, it's not a pretty sight!  
Donsbabe i wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment,    you get a positive results and that little baby brother or sister for your son.  
Celtic also    your IVF goes brilliantly too.  You'll be looking forward to starting your down regging.  
I didn't go to the pictures, thank goodness, one of the girls couldn't make it. They weren't going until quite late so I would have been sleeping before the film ends.  I amn't sleeping well either, I'm rubbish when hubbie is away.  Going to get him to fit a burglar alarm when he's on holiday, it's sitting in the garage right now!  He bought me the box set of Inspector Morse DVDs for Christmas so during the night I'm sitting watching them.  At least I can snooze during the day.
Bloo I hope you've been resting lots today and taking it easy.  You'll be out searching for your new bed tomorrow.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Krysal thanks for the info as thats all I am feeling at the mo is nauseated and really tired, like you Carol I have been napping through the day and I never do that!!  It hasn't been until about sixish so heres hoping when I go back to work I can always come home for a wee snooze    I cant wait for my scan week on Thursday (7th) My birthday is on the 8th so hope I get a good birthday gift of seeing little one fit and healthy  

Yup bed shopping tomorrow still gonna take it easy and see how I feel but gotta get a new mattress at least as old one just nae comfy!!

Hope everyone doing well and good luck with forthcoming tx  

B xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies,

Love this new single thread, its great. Been reading the last couple of weeks' posts to see what's been happening, and its lovely to hear abdncarol and Bloo's great news. Fantastic. Know how you're feeling re being permanently worried. I spent 9 months in a constant state of worry after finally getting pregnant via IVF (although, after 16 years trying I think I could be forgiven!). Will follow your progress with delight - and everyone elses. Hope the luck rubs off...

Been a while since I was on - was trying to forget about things after our failed IVF attempt earlier in the year - but now that we are going for a frozen emby transfer in August, starting to think about all things baby again, and thought I would come on and get _in the mood_. It really helps to chat, and to hear others' experiences going through the same thing.

daisybell


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome daisybell, thanks for your congrats, and yeah I am such a nervous wreck, esp after having that bleed last week, so going to be on tender hooks for the next 7/8 months  

Well Dp and I got a new mattress and get it delivered in 4 weeks time, so happy about that, no more sore backs (hopefully).

Hope everyone having a good day, great weather again!!  Back to work tomorrow but on 2 days and then weekend again to sleep lol lol


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies
daisy bell welcome to the site - very good that well all chat / rant and rave.

Well i have received all my paperwork for my appointment for the doctor next Thursday and its all the consent forms etc and 2 invoices as we going self funded for now while i wait for nhs.
1st invoice was £100 for the consultation and 2nd invoice was £3320 for the IVF incl. drugs. obviously if i require more drugs i will need to pay for it.  Now one thing that confused me was inbetween all the forms there was a form which was sent to my normal gp and one copy to me to ask the gp to please do a fsh test and to preferably have this blood test before i go for my appointment and should be done between day 1-5 of my af now since i have been on temporary menopause with my injections obviously i cannot get this done as have no af? so am thinking i hope i dont have to wait after my last injection for af to arrive? and then start on day 21 hope not as I remember she said that once i start my downregging i have basically started ivf and would be put straight onto stimms now can i start ivf without having my fsh tested?  is there another way of testing fsh?

Sx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi Quines, how is everyone?

I saw Hazel yesterday & picked up all my things from the unit, so now its the wait 4 day 21, which will probably fly in unlike the 2ww  

Sonia~ Thats great news about getting all the paperwork in, Im not sure about the blood test, you should maybe phone the unit & explain your circumstances, I got my FSH levels checked the 1st time around but they didnt ask 4 it this time  
Did you know that when you pay 4 a go you lose a NHS go?? If your like me & have no kids from a previous relationship etc, you are entilted to 3 NHS IVF/ICSI treatments but each time you pay 4 a go you lose a NHS treatment!!! I find this very unfair as the waiting list is long  

Bloo~ Hope your keeping fine & your new mattress is better than the old 1  

Daisybell~ Hiya & welcome hope your FET goes well, Im a bit like you about thinking about baby things etc 

Carol~ Cheers 4 the encouragement I am looking forward 2 starting it all again its the 2ww I dread   Hope your keeping well  

Donsbabe~ I know how you are feeling, when I lost in april, I had 2 of my close friends announce the same to me the worst part was they both knew that I was injecting when they found out & I think they should have told me then but no no they waited till I lost mine then 3 days after they told me their news thinking I would be fine with it   I told them both congratulations but I still havent seen them!!!! 

Well got to go as my DH is champing at the bit 2 go & get stuff 4 a bbq  

T xxxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya Celtic Ghirl

Yeah I know I am losing one go on the NHS but the reason why I decided to go self funded for the first go is because I had most my endometriosis removed and all my cysts except for this one that has all of a sudden appeared since my op.

If this go dosent work then I will wait for my NHS and maybe have another op whilst i wait.

I phoned the clinic this morning and Linda said not to worry as she was in pilot mode when she sent the forms and that women with endo dont normally get tested for FSH - cool can relax now.  

To all the others hope you all well.

Bloo how you feeling?  Carol are you still bulging out your clothes?

Susan hope you having a good time in London and not spending too much money.

Had an email from Angelina and she is doing fine is on her 2ww and cant wait for this weekend to be over so she is on the home run! Hope she gets her BFP!!!

better go chat later
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quickie as back to work  

Just to say good luck to all that are starting the process!!  And yeah it will go quick for you, it is amazing how it comes around, but exciting too    keept us posted!!

I am feeling okay, tired still and now and again a wave of nausea, but can't complain, although now at work could see myslef falling alseep at my keyboard zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz oops sorry     

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, all fine here. Had to go to Asdas today to buy some bigger bras, 4 boobs effect is not a good look!  Still bloated and so might have a wee look at some maternity jeans this weekend, just want to be comfy and can't live in jogging bottoms all the time.  Feel a little funny about buying anything maternity as still such early days but determined to stay positive so hubbie says I have to go for it.  
Angelina wishing you all the      luck in the world for a positive test.  Keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.
Sonia I'm pleased you phoned the clinic, that's what I would have recommended, not long for you now to start the stimming drugs.
Celtic that's great you've picked up your meds, hopefully the time will pass quickly.  Hope you enjoy the bbq!
Bloo hope today and tomorrow pass quickly for you and then you're off work again.  I'm rubbish at sleeping during the night right now so don't know how I'd cope without my afternoon snoozes.
Welcome Daisybell, sorry to hear about your earlier BFN, fingers crossed you get the best results with this cycle.
Sorry if I've missed anyone but big   to all
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Hi all and as usual sending   and   to everyone.

5 days now til i start down regging, and im starting to get nervous. Panicking about not being able to inject properly, ie air bubbles, wrong place, wrong amount lol silly really. NEver thought much about it until now, its getting close!!

Also getting some really weird dreams just now, nothing bad or such, just very bizarre!  Im sure my mind is playing tricks on me.  I want this to work so bad, just like everyone else, its all i think about every second of the day.  Think im going  !


----------



## Bloofuss

Donsbabe ......"welcome to my world" as the song would go, glad im not the only one who feels she is going mad, I am just up to 99's, totally scatty at the moment, just can wait until I get this scan as "so scared" there gonna be "nothing there" and its all a joke  

As for you injections you will be fine.  DP did most of mine but due to me still having a social life I found I HAD to do some of them on my own, it was daunting but once you have done the first one, you are fine after that, "mind over matter" good luck  

Bloo xx


----------



## abdncarol

donsbabe you will be fine.  I had exactly the same concerns as you,especially the air bubbles for some reason but I promise that after a few days you will think nothing of it.  I used to inject into my thigh because for some reason injecting into my tummy gave me the heejy jeebys!  But for my 3rd week I did my tummy and it was actually easier.  
Bloo it's understanding why you're worried, you've had a scare.  I honestly feel more nervous about being pregnant now than I was through all the IVF so I am feeling exactly the same as you.  We just want everything to be okay and know that things are as they should be and because we've had disappointments in the past we feel like things will go wrong.  I do a pregnancy test twice a week just to make sure I still have that little pink line and I honestly will be a nervous wreck before my scan.  I don't think I'll settle down any until after 3 months.  Big  
Excited cause hubbie home tomorrow, a week is too long for him to be away but going to have to get used to it as he will be doing this until around October/November time.  At least he's on holidays from next Friday and have my step children here will take my mind off everything.  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone  

That's me home from London today.  I've read bits and pieces of this thread just now but I'll need to sit down and read it properly so sorry for no personal messages just now.  

London was great.  Went so see Hairspray and Wicked which were both brilliant.    We spent a day at the zoo and went to the Tower of London.  It's a bit too hot down there just now though so moped about a bit covered in my factor 25 cream.  Had a miserable journey back up on the train today though.  It was 26 degrees when we left London but the air conditioning was broken all the way up for the entire 7 and a bit hours.  What a nightmare!  We were so uncomfortable!  I've never seen so many sweaty, shiny red faced bunch of people in my life.  Luckily they gave out free water to anyone who wanted it but even that was warm and then they ran out of ice.  Apart from that, it was a good trip.  

On the IVF front, still no AF (now on day 36) so will be phoning the clinic tomorrow to ask their advice.  I find it unbelievable that I started this one cycle in March and am still waiting to have my embryo put back!  

Off to unpack and do some washing before repacking and heading off on Monday again.
Bye for now
Susan
xxx


----------



## daisybell

Hi again ladies,

Bloo and abdncarol, I so empathise with you.  It's a nightmare at such an early stage, as you can't tell what is happening inside.  I was just the same when I was pregnant; in fact, I got so worried/stressed  that I bought a doppler.  It cost me over a hundred pounds, but it was money well spent for me, as it gave me reassurance when I got myself into a state worrying.  I only used it for a few seconds every other week (as you need to be careful not to overdo it), just to hear the wee one's heartbeat and to know that all was well.  I couldn't have gone the months between the scans without it.

Not suggesting you buy one (think you might still be too early for one anyway), but that is just how I got through it.  I am sure others will have other suggestions.

Keep us posted.

Thinking about all you 'pin cushion' ladies too.  It's nae fun!

Regards
daisybell


----------



## Mummy30

Evening, right, I'm coming on here for a moan  . My DP grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Ive had a tough day with my work, the baby cried all day and I'm so worn out.  

DP finishes work early at 3.30pm and comes home and starts hoovering, dusting and then mowed the lawns.  I on the other hand start to look out supper for my DS who as Ive said before (i think) has Aspergers Syndrome (AS). He decided to have one of his "moments" and attacked me, i was kicked, nipped, hair pulled, chairs thrown at me and in tears (nothing new there then).

I get him calmed down half an hour later by locking myself in the bathroom and totally ignoring him trying to kick the door down. My DP making things worse by yelling at me to take the lawn mowers plug out from the living room......

I went down and had a bit of a go at him and then called for a kebab.  Next he isn't happy as I'm asking him to go and pick it up. He knows fine i cant park on that road (women driver and all, i cant reverse park) and we had a row.  

Maybe I'm being selfish, he hasn't sat down since he came in from work true enough, but i never asked him to do all the jobs, apparently i should be grateful, which i am. 

I'm supposed to start DRing on Tuesday and have been on holiday to totally destress, well I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked!! 

Work, my DS, my DP, arrrggghhhhhh!

So thats my moan, probably bored you all!!

Away to watch Home and Away, mmmmm Australian men lol and get ready to go see Mamma Mia at the cinema tonight. 

Roll on Tuesday.......


----------



## Bloofuss

Awww Donsbabe how do you cope, thats a lot on your plate, I know its hard and you will probably want to thump me for saying, try to take it easy and look after yourself, you have had a right stressful day and you deserve to have a moan, get it off your chest, it will help  

If it will make you feel better Mama Mia is fab, a really feel good film, it will hopfully cheer you up no end (or I hope it will).  I LOVED it.  Hope it makes you smile.  Sending you loadsa hugs      

Take care

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Moan away Donsbabe.  As Bloo said, you've certainly had a lot on your plate today.     Everyone needs a good moan now and again. I hope you enjoy Mamma Mia.  I haven't seen it yet but definitely will soon.

Phoned the clinic to ask about my AF which is refusing to appear.  She was really sympathetic but said just what I thought she would say.  Wait another week and phone us back if it still hasn't arrived.  I'm so frustrated because I've been waiting and waiting for ages to get my FET.  I'm sure I've said already but I started down regging for this cycle back in March and am still waiting to get anything put back!  I started my 1st IVF last November and still have not had any embryos put back.  It's so unfair   I could have gone through a whole 9 month pregnancy in that time.  That's 5 years now we've been TTC and I'm getting so fed up with the whole thing  

Anyway, enough moaning.  It's getting close to 9pm so had better get organised in front of the TV.

Went for a really nice meal at the Yangztee River (no idea how to spell that!) tonight and then a walk along the beach so don't know if I've any space left for pringles and chocolate.  Might just fit it in somewhere!  

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, can't believe Luke has been evicted, was hoping it would be Mo!  Not sure about them putting Rex's girlfriend in there, that will make him more arrogant and seems pretty unfair to me, all good telly I guess though.  Hubbie just rolls his eyes when I speak to him about it, watching it in bed as he just hates it.  So nice to have him home, even if it is just for a couple of days and he's away again.  
Big   Donsbabe, sorry you've had a rubbish day but fingers crossed Mamma Mia will have cheered you up loads and made it all better.  I know with my hubbie I have to thank him when he finishes a job, not that I get thanked for the cooking, washing, ironing etc that I do but think it just helps his little ego.  We're all here to listen if you need a good rant so just you moan away whenever you like.
Susan it must be so frustrating for you petal  .   your AF arrives shortly and you can start your treatment, I can totally understand your frustration.  Hopefully once you have your ET it will make the wait all worthwhile.  Laughing at your pringles and chocolate.  I've just finished a bag of crisps and feel like a fat pudding now.  
Nothing exciting planned for the weekend, going to see a house tomorrow and that's about it really.  Need to start getting the house all nice for the kids arriving next weekend.  I don't know why I bother cause their bedrooms are a mess within a day of their arrival.  I just close the bedroom doors for 2 weeks and then give it a good clean once they're home again.  It's lovely having them here though, makes the house lively and Mike is always just so chuffed to have them here and the dog gets spoilt rotten too.  Plan to get a wee present for the children and put it under their pillow, just a tradition I've done since Mike and I got together.  
Hubbie flaked out on the sofa, sipping a wee dram of whiskey and watching Dragons Den that I've Sky +'d for him so think it's time for my bed.  After him being away all week not sure if I'll be able to handle his snoring!  I have to pee around 5 times a night so that will please him, hee hee.  Tough!
Big   to everyone and if I don't speak over the weekend I hope everyone has a good one.  Susan I hope you have a fantastic holiday away again.  Bloo less than a week for that first scan.  I am more nervous about the scan that I was through anything to do with the IVF treatment, even the 2WW.
Take care
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

yoo hoo morning all!!  Today WILL be a better day!  

Bloo, Susan and Carol - Thanks for the   Mamma Mia was fantastic, best film ive seen in a long time. Went with my mums and we laughed throughout, Doesnt whats her face...... ermmmm.... oh yeah, Julie Walters make the film?? is that her name?! lol

Just watched BB that DP taped last night im shocked Luke went, but cant wait for the fun and games to start with that silly Rex and his barbie girlfriend lol.  Ouch, so *****y!

Glad the weekend is here, think ill pop to ARI th is afternoon and visit a friend who is having an op today, although i see DP has took the BBQ things out to defrost so i think maybe he is expecting it to stay fine. Maybe have to change my plans and pop through this evening!  

Have a good weekend everyone!

Im still nervous about Tuesdays jabs!


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you're feeling in a better mood today Donsbabe.  The sun always helps too   Hope the weather stays nice for your BBQ and your visiting goes fine.  I know it doesn't make much difference what people say about the injections, you will be nervous until you actually do the first one.  Honestly though, the thought is worse than actually doing it.  

Carol - you must be looking forward to the children arriving to stay.   Have you thought about what to give them as a present under their pillow yet?  What ages are they? Hope you managed to sleep through the snoring! It's awful isn't it? I know the feeling!  

Like both of you I was shocked Luke was evicted last night. Although he was *****y, his running commentaries were quite funny at times.  Not sure about the girlfriend going in. Hmm, will have to wait and see what happens there ...........

Off to visit my sister this afternoon and will no doubt just laze about outside doing very little.  Perfect!!!

Speak to you all later
Susan
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Afternoon all, how has everyones weekend been? Anyone bin up to anything exciting?

I feel as tho my feet havent had time to rest since DH come home   had a bbq that lead into drinking 3 bottles of wine with my Sil on thursday then friday was into venture to get our photo taken, yesterday went to visit my cousins at their caravan then out 4 a nice meal @ night, next weekend is even busier  

Sonia~ thats good news that you dont need 2 get a fsh test   when is your day 21? 

Bloo & Carol ~ How have you both been? When is your scans? 

Donsbabe ~ Not long now till ur injections, you will be fine, I will be joining you a week on friday, so we can both be pin cushions toghether   Hope you & you DP have made up after friday, men can be a right pain sumtimes  

Susan ~ Glad you enjoyed your trip to London hope your all packed again for your next trip  I hope your AF shows up soon   I know how annoying it is when you realy want it to show  

 &    to everyone 

T xxxxxx


----------



## daisybell

Susan – I remember from ages ago you were waiting to have your FET.  It is no wonder you are teed off.  Is there any reason you have had to down regulate again for this FET?  When I had an FET in the past, I just got my cycle monitored and they popped the embys back in at the right time.  Going to the unit myself, tomorrow, for a chat before my FET cycle this month, so hopefully they will fill me in if I need to do anything else, like down regulate.

Donsbabe – read your post, sorry you had a rough time the other day - hang in there. Sure your jabs will be okay, too.  If you don’t like the idea at first, what about getting your other half to do it?  That’s what I did the first few times, and then I just did it myself.  It’s no bother, really.

Celtic Girl – all the best for your cycle this time.  

Keep well, Bloo and Abdncarol.

ps. It's funny to think we are all going up and down to the Unit at the mo' - we could be sitting next to each other in the waiting room and wouldn't even know!

Regards
Daisybell


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Well I have had a lazy weekend, but had a bit of a bleed again yesterday morning, but didn't amount to much was more pink/brown than red and stopped as quick as it started thankfully.  So I am as you can imagine a nervous wreck thinking the worse, I get my scan this Thursday and have convinced myself that there is going to be nothing there  

Susan hope you AF comes soon, sods Law when you want her to appear she decides to keep a low profile!!  Hope you get started soon much be so frustrating for you   and hope relaxing on holiday will help things along.

Carol - how you feeling, a nervous wreck like me or are you cool  

Donsbabe - SO glad you enjoyed the file hope it cheered you up  

daisybell - I was thinking same as you that we prob passed one another at the clinic without realising it, as I am sure one of you ladies is on on the 7th Aug, same day as my scan??  Haven't met any of you but feel like I know you all xx


----------



## twinkle123

I've often thought the same about us passing each other without knowing.  It's really strange to think that  

Bloo - I'm sure everything will be fine on Thursday     I can't imagine how nervous you must be feeling.   Will be thinking of you. 

Daisybell - the doctor explained about medicated and natural FET cycles to me.  If you're fairly regular, it's easier just to go for a non-medicated cycle and like you said, pop it back in at the right time.  Because my cycles are all over the place (anything between 25 and 50 days) I was told it would be a nightmare to monitor me so I would have to down-regulate again.  Nothing's ever simple with me!  

DH is away to B&Q so am sneaking on here quickly.  I think he's getting fed up with the amount of time I'm spending on this computer! We're off to Penrith tomorrow morning and as usual, I'm nowhere near organised.  I'm always so last minute with everything  

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, had a pretty quiet weekend, not been up to anything exciting.  Went to see a house yesterday, lovely but not as nice as the one we went to see last weekend, and we went for lunch in Oldmeldrum.  Just had a chill out night, me with my alcohol free wine and today has been just a domestic day, cleaning, ironing etc.  Hubbie away again tomorrow for a week and then he's off from Friday.  My step children are 16 (ben) and 14 (Jemma), both great kids and I get on really well with them both.  Think Jem is getting to be a little big of a nightmare though, just her hormones, we went through it with Ben before.  I'm usually the mediator, especially with jemma as she listens to me more.  
Susan you have a fantastic holiday.  Mike gets annoyed with me too for being on the computer so much but if the telly is rubbish I prefer to come on here and chat to you lovely ladies.  
Oh Bloo, I can totally sympathise with you.  I     that everything will be great on Thursday for you, I just have a feeling it will be.  I looked up bleeding and it's really common at our early stages and can just be old blood.  When I had my miscarriage the baby died at 6 weeks and I miscarried at 8 weeks, I was in a lot of pain when I had the miscarriage, had to go to hospital twice and it was really red blood.  So I really do hope it will be okay  .
I am just a nervous wreck, I feel like I have hardly any symptoms at all, not really feeling any sickness at all, feel tired but not exhausted.  Definitely got bigger boobs and have put on weight, which makes me   but just wish I could get pukey lucy and then I'd feel like I really was pregnant.  I am so anxious that something will go wrong again, I know I have to try and keep a positive attitude but after losing the baby and this being our last chance it really is a terrifying time so Bloo I'm with you with being anxious.  Only time I feel a little sick is first thing in the morning, the only thing I can eat first thing is cheese on toast (protein for the baby) and a glass of milk.  Anything else makes me feel yuck.  
That is funny about the waiting room and us chatting on here but maybe passing one another.  I always smile if there is someone in the room but some people don't even look at you, think some find it embarrassing.  
Susan hope your AF arrives shortly.
Bloo keep your chin up petal and take more days off work if you need to rest.
Celtic sounds like you've had a hectic weekend.
Take care everyone and chat soon  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

Well thats me back from Dublin - it was good fun but am exhausted!!!! Got there on Friday night and back this afternoon.  Went out last night and had quite a bit to drink am feeling guilty! but had good fun!  Will be going to bed shortly as have a busy week ahead.  Tomorrow we have our patient information evening at 6.30 YAY - hope i dont see anyone i know - like a work collegue ha ha ha imagine that!    So how are all you ladies? 

Susan hope you had fun in London and enjoy tomorrow.

Abncarol - dont worry about not feeling sickness etc!  Rather enjoy not having any that being sick all the time.

Bloo - try not stress too much take it a day at a time.  I will also be at the clinic on Thursday have my appointment with the doctor at 9am to find out when I start etc.  Hope it will be good news and wont be told that my cyst has grown or something like that and that I cant go ahead! 

Donsbabe - how you doing?

Celtic Ghirl - how are you?  my day 21 bloods i have already done before i went on my menopause - think i never caught it on the right day as 1 told my i ovulated but was low and other 2 months said no ovulation - its all very annoying but my cycle could of been messed up as had had a laproscopy in March

anyways hope you all well and will let you all know how the patient information evening goes tomorrow night.

Keep well
Soniaxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all!

Had a great day today, spent the day at Hazlehead Park DP played a round of golf with his brother and DS and I played pitch n putt with DP's mum and dad.  What a laugh, ive never picked up a golf club in my life and heres me trying to hit these silly balls up into the air!  Needless to say, there was more grass in the air than balls!   DS had a great time at the park and on some bungee trampoline too. All in all a great day out with decent weather.

Just settling down to watch BB and trying to get DS to stay in his bed lol.

I did smile and someone in the waiting room and they smiled back, wonder who it was!!


----------



## twinkle123

Donsbabe - glad you had such a good day today. Pitch n putt can be great fun.  My DH takes it so seriously and tries to work out angles etc but I just hit it randomly and see what happens!

Sonia - I hope your information evening goes well tomorrow night.  I know I certainly found it really interesting.  It was much busier than I had expected but most people sat in silence.  Very strange atmosphere! Yours might be a bit livelier!  

I'm away to Penrith tomorrow morning and will be home on Friday. I did suggest that I might take my laptop with me but DH put his foot down!   Anyway, have a good week everyone and good luck to those of you who are the clinic this week.  I'll read all about it on Friday.  Don't gossip to much ladies, it'll take ages to catch up again!    

Love to everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Thanks all so much for trying to keep me positive.  Thanks for the info Carol it has put my mind at rest if even a little  .  I haven't been in any pain, just "period like" cramping, but have been told this is "the norm".  I haven't been sick but have been feeling really neauseous and haven't been eating much, which I know is bad, so have been trying to force stuff down eeek.  I am just SO scared that come Thursday they don't find anything or little mite has no heartbeat, I am terrified, as like you Carol this is our one and only chance so there is so much riding on it that I am a nervous wreck, hopefully we can crack up together lol    

Sonia - I knew someone was in on the 7th..... my scan is at 8.30am so you never know..... if I pass someone will be sure to give them a huge smile (they will prob think im nuts!!)  

hello to everyone else - all you holidaying folk I am So jealous  

Bloo x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies

Sorry i ain;t been in touch until now...  just managed to get on here for a quike 2 mins while at work...

My procedure went great!!  Took over an hour to do and the cysts were chocolate ones   but Hamilton did a great job in removing as much as possible...yay!!  The relief is unreal..  i'm still in quite a bit of pain and have a wee infection, the anti biotics are making me feel really sick aswell...
Going back to see him on the 25th and he's going to sort out an appointment to have the dye test for my tubes...

I had no-one at the appointment with me   DH couldn't get the time off as loads of ppl were off sick.  my mum had only just flown in from abu dhabi...  i was really nervous but as i walked in i saw a familiar face..  My mums friend!!!  LOL...  She was the nurse lady who looked after me...  I couldn't believe she used to change my nappies as a baby and here she was holding my hand during the procedure!!  

I have to go...  boss is shouting for me to attend a meeting..  I will catch up on all your news in another post when i get back.

Thanks for the well wishes..

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Bloo yes my appointment is at 9am so who know we may see each other there!  Well I will see if anyone will be giving me a big smile then I will know its you!  

Who will you be seeing?  I am seeing Dr Maheswari.  She is the endo specialist there.

Gemz glad it all went well gives me some hope if I am needing to get my cyst removed too!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Sonia

I haven't a clue who I am seeing for my scan??  I guess whoever (nursing-wise) is on that morning?  Whoever it is I just hope she delivers good news and if she does well you will defo know it's me Sonia as I will be grinning like a Cheshire cat!!!

Bloo xx


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo

Bet everything will be alright with you - I will be thinking about you!  I am actually nervous for my appointment as having visions that my cyst has grown to big to continue with treatment as it really is bothering me when I sit in certain positions etc not there all the time just a weird pulling.  It could also be due to my adhesions since ive had my op who know but dont think that the cyst would double in size since June?  who knows - just hope I get good news too!  Am getting so sick of just thinking about all this IVF malarky wish we could all just be normal.  The worst thing is you wait so long for this I take 'menopause' injections pay almost £4000 then if its a BFN you get nothing for it!  Oh well let my mind not race away again.      

Chat to you alls later - will let you know how the patient information evening went.

Sons


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Sonia

Thats crap about the cyst I realy hope that it goes well for you on Thursday, heres hoping it is a "positive" day!!

That must be SO annoying for you, but I can totally relate..... not as bad as your are going through but I had to go through getting cysts asperated TWICE and then treatment was cancelled both times thereafter with me being a poor responder.  So as you say a lot of time/money/stress and pin holes later and nothing to show for it, just a "ooops sorry dont know why this has happened, you have no eggs, no explanation, just next step DE" - you feel like you are on a production line sometimes.......... NEXT!!!!

Yeah I wish we could all be normal - (have a night of loving and BINGO) but hey ho not to be for all us lovely ladies, were special and will get there in the end as we all deserve it   

Enjoy information night, we found it really good and very interesting but as someone said earlier a very quiet low key evening prob as everyone embarressed.

My pal had a baby boy on Sat (and was told she would never conceive naturally??) so going in to see them both tonight after work - prob be back on later for a "chat"

Take care ladies      
Bloo xx


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck for tonight Sonia.  We found the night really quiet too, no one chatty or anything but Mike and I found it really interesting and informative.  
Will be thinking of you Sonia and Bloo on Thursday, sending you both the biggest        ever that it's good results all round.  It must be so worrying Sonia with your cysts but fingers crossed it won't have grown and you get good news.
Hubbie away again today until Friday so just done some shopping, walked the dog and had my afternoon snooze.  Just have a chill out evening. 
Hiya Gemz, glad everything went well for you and you're moving ahead with the process.  
Have to say I'm not liking Rex's girlfriend on Big Brother, want to strangle her, think she is a spoilt madam!  
We will have to put our pics on our profiles so that we can all see what we look like just in case we do see one another at the clinic.  I'll try to change my one of the dog to me, not sure if I have any up to date ones but will have a wee look.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies 

thats me back from our patient information evening.  There were only 9 couples which was good and intimate in a way but yeah me and dp were the last to arrive and all was already sitting down and everyone looked so morbid there was a women with black sunglasses on and hair in her face to hide herself - weird I know!! anyways it was very informative and basically knew all that was said.  Cant wait for my appointment on Thursday and hope it is good news and yeah Bloo hope it is a positive day for both of us!  Carol yeah this cyst is annoying and yeah you right think we should all have our photos on so we can see what we look like.  I have a photo but will try get one of me closer so you can see.

Yeah think its a bad idea having Rex's gf in - its definately going to cos havoc.  I wanted to ask you ladies what is it with Stuart and that scarf and eye liner on all the eviction nights aaaaargh it does my head in!   


chat laters


----------



## Mummy30

On our patients info evening, there must have been about 20 couples, the room was just about full.  

Well thats me starting D/R tomorrow, getting more excited thinking about it, and keep doing research on things i can do to help the process.  

So far ive only read to drink water 2l a day while D/R. So thats what im going to do tomorrow, taking DS and my childminding kids to Hoodles play barn in oldmeldrum. Never been before so cant wait for that.  Im going to look out a photo of me to put as my piccy. Dont want to get rid of my hunk but looks like he will have to go.

Watching BB just now, how sad/happy was kats letter from home!  Rex is doing my head in, who does he think he is.

Anyways, keep the faith girls, lots of PMA!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today?  never made it back on last night as got home about 8 and was just pooped, had a shower watched bit of TV then that was me ready for bed YAWN  

Carol - How you bearing up?  I felt really queasy yesterday and had a few mini sickies nothing much, but feeling fine today - it's all very strange  

Sonia - Glad you found the information evening useful - I am still laughing at the woman in her sunglasses - wonder if she will be so vain when it comes to all the scans & stirrips etc.... (hope that cyst is behaving)

Donsbabe - Good luck with the D/R you will be fine and is all go from here.

Oh well no rest for the wicked back to work.

Hope all you other ladies are doing fine

Bloo xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, how are we all today?  I've been a little low to be honest, think it's just hard with Mike being away and I'm just so nervous that things are going to go wrong like they did the last time.  The scan seems like ages away and I'm so nervous about that as well, Bloo know you understand.  Just wish I had more pregnancy symptoms, if I was sick every day then I'd feel much better, as mad as that sounds.  My sisters didn't suffer from morning sickness either so maybe it runs in the family.  Anyway, got to have lots more PMA and just   that things will be okay and the baby is growing heathily inside my tummy.
Oh dearie me Sonia, what is that lady like with the dark glasses, what is that all about!  Made me laugh though.  Only 2 more days to your appointment, fingers crossed for good news.
Good luck donsbabe for your first injection, it will be fine, I was so nervous about my first one and then Mike was away for the second one so was shaking doing that one!  Let us know how you get on.  
I was crying at Kat's letter too, big softies that we are!  I just want Mo out, he and Rex's girlfriend are the 2 I really don't like in there anymore, the rest I don't care who wins.  
Been brave and put my pic on there, it's one from hubbie's Xmas party in December.  Hate getting my photo taken but at least it gives you some idea of what I look like.  Hair shorter and darker now though.
Well better go and start making tea, have to eat regularly or I feel a little funny....any excuse.  Had to put lots of clothes in the loft last weekend as they were too tight and had to take my fat ones down again.  Oh well not going to worry about that right now.
Take care,
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya all!

hope we all well.

Carol - yay so good to put a name to a face! lovely pic   please dont try to feel to low im sure you will be fine just think positive      it must be hard when DP's go away.  Yeah that women with the sunglasses was really random!! Hope she dosent frequent this board and read this..... but yeah felt like I was attending a funeral!! really weird even her partner felt uncomfortable.  Ha ha ha.  Yeah appointment on Thursday cant wait.  Am off to Birmingham tommorrow for some training for work then back in the evening and then 9am is my appointment - just told my boss i had a doctors appointment always feel so guilty taking time off but who cares!

Donsbabe how did the 1st injection go?? well I hope  - well welcome to my hot flushy sweat club ha ha ha i am so over these hot flushes!! they always happen at work too- i am nipping for my injections eeeeeekkkk they showed us the needles and they really are fine ones arent they - i thought they would be really thick normal looking injections.

Otherwise hope the rest of yous are fine - gemz how you recovering?  susan any AF?

Sx


----------



## daisybell

Ladies, you got me counting the days to Thursday now too!!  Try not to worry too much about no symptoms.  I had absolutely zero symptoms - apart from two nauseous moments at about 5 months in Sainsburys - my whole pregnancy (thats why, like you guys, I kept getting so worried).  My sister was the same too, with no symptoms.  I'm hope and am sure you will both be fine.

As for me, AF came today, so that is me officially on the countdown to my FET later in the month.  Thankfully, don't have any injections etc to take; a purely natural cycle for me.

abdnCarol - lovely picture.  Somehow pictured you differently, but picture definately better!!!

Off now to buy myself a trendy baby changing bag - probably a backpack, as with my 22 month old, I need all the hands I can get!

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Hey, well the injection was better than i thought. I sat there with the needle hovering over my belly for a while and couldnt do it for ages!  DP was just laughing at me and obviously in the end i just did it.  

Woke up today with sore boobs, surely too soon for any side effects, maybe just a coincidence.

Started drinking water today, i hate water and rarely drink it but im going to have to.  Only thing is the water is yukk!  You can smell the cholrine a mile away so im going out later to buy lots of bottles of the proper stuff!

And, now im going to the loo every half an hour totally bursting. Really unsure as to how and when im going to get out and get the water without my bladder bursting.

Just hung up washing, its now raining   sods law.

Hows everyone?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

What a crappy day, although I shouldn't complain as I am working so better off being in here when so miserable

Carol that is such a good photo of you, you don't look your age at all!!

I am SO excited about tomorrow can't wait for it to be here, I just want to know that everything is okay and can maybe relax a bit (which I probably wont)  

Well done on the injections DP did most of mine but when I did have to do my own I was exactly the same I was like belly, needle, belly needle eeeek!!  But got there in the end  

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, well Donsbabe on your injection, I was exactly the same as you and Bloo.  It will get so that you don't think anything about it.  
Big day tomorrow ladies, will be thinking of you both and        for lots of good positive results.  Will be checking on here to see how you get on.  
Donsbabe I drink loads of water too but can't have it plain, I'm currently addicted to ribena diluting juice with soda water, refreshing and still drinking lots of water.  
Daisybell hope you got a nice bag, did you order one online? 
Had such a lazy day, in fact not long had my shower.  Had some sharp pains in my ovaries so just been taking it easy, in fact plan to watch telly in bed tonight.  That's what's nice about hubbie being away, I can do that.  Will be harder for the next fortnight when the children are here, we usually set up the Wii in our bedroom so that they can use it there but think it will have to go into stepson's room so that I can lie down if needed.  Just dread that he'll break something when he's playing on it, he's really clumsy!  Their bedrooms are a tip when they're here, I just close the door and ignore it until they've gone again.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning all.  

Had an awful night last night, because of all the water i drank yesterday i was up 5 times to pee last night. Couldnt sleep due to sore (.)(.) and DP was snoring too.  Im shattered today. Maybe not drink so much today as ive got specsavers at 4 and gaurentee ill need a pee when im there.

My belly is a bit tender too, it looks like im going to bruise after each injection and i rubs on my jeans!  God, im moaning already  .

Think ill take DS out for a walk today,   or no   we are going out. He played on the wii for hours yesterday and not letting him do that again today. 

Not working til 1.30 so least got the morning to relax.

Hope everyting is ok today bloo and saffa.


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all this "lovely day"  

Well my scan went fab this morning I am so chuffed, over the moon, can't believe it, I am still in schock.........  

Seen one little cocoon shaped bubba and seen the heartbeat, I thought I was gonna faint with the amount of adrenaline that was pumping round my body!!!!  Didn't know whether to laugh or cry my emotions were all over the place  

Sonia I didn't see you there as I smiled at two ladies but they were all sour faced and didn't think you would be like that    I really hope you got the news that you wanted!!

Hope you are all keeping well ladies thanks for your positive thoughts, they worked and Carol you will be next!!


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Bloo that is just fantastic news!  I keep looking on here and refreshing the page to see if you had posted anything as just wanted to make sure all was okay.  Yippee!  Big  .  Made my day for sure on this miserable day.  Just back from walking the dog and soaked!  
So nervous about my one next week, just terrified of bad news but hopefully I will get as good news as you and see a little heartbeat.
So so so chuffed for you.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

Hope you all well.  Bloo that is fantastic news and no I didnt see anyone there this morning so those sour faces were not from me!  

Well I am also happy as apparently my cysts are still there but have shrunk a tiny bit which is good and also they are on the top part of my ovary which means that when they do EC they wont get in the way as they will need the bottom bit of the ovary.  I was so nervous as when she took me in she said before we carry on I will need to do a scan to determine how and where the cysts are and the size etc.  But then she did the scan and was like oh good they still small and shouldnt get in the way! yay!  I have an appointment on the 15th of September to get my drugs and start then EC should be end of September and transfer 1st week of October! eeeeek hope this works and the cysts dont interfere.  So we signed all the forms and paid for the consult also did bloods for hep and hiv etc.

Bloo so happy for you!!!!! YAY       

Donsbabe you make me laugh about your injections! hope it gets better!


----------



## daisybell

Great news Saffa, and so thrilled for you Bloo.  What a great day!


----------



## Bloofuss

Great News Sonia I am So chuffed for you, oooooh looking like lots of positives among us ladies heres hoping it is long lived!!!


----------



## Mummy30

bloo fantastic news, bet you are so relieved!!  Good news for you too saffa!  

Im just back from my pals house, she is 8 weeks pregnant so it was all baby talk!!  

Im fed up.      dont know why!

i can see that im so gonna be a right cow on these injections. 

DP got a promotion on monday and i was so chuffed for him, and for the extra income too!
He comes in for his lunch today saying he told his boss he couldnt manage to do the work so is back to his normal duties. I went mad at him, didnt even give it a week and i asked him to at least try it and give it a chance. But no, he goes and does his own thing.  Im so angry with him. Grrrrrrrr defeatest.  then, i cried!!! He just laughed at me.  Grrrrrrrr again.

So i ran up here to broadcast my moan, as i normally do!

Im also very bloated and could pass at being about 5 months pregnant, my boobs are swollen and no bra fits, if only i really was...... another cry!!!      Maybe an excuse to go to bravissimo again! 

Probably getting no sleep last night doesnt help. Its that bad that im going to asda later with the kids (i must be mad) just to do some shopping for something to do!  The george section will get me through it!!  

Then as i left my glasses at the cinema on friday night (anyone seen them?!) ive got the optitians at 4. That will be another £150.  Grrrrrrrr again!

Still on a plus side, 2 days to football season starts up again yeeeeeee haaaaaa, Pittodrie is my 2nd home lol.  
COME ON YOU REDS!!  <------- closest thing to aberdeens colours lol

Have a great day everyone, and relax, take it easy..........


----------



## abdncarol

Great news Sonia, you must be delighted as that's the ball rolling for you and you'll be excited to get started.  Really has been a good news day, fantastic!
Donsbabe your photo is lovely. You sound like you're having a right time of it, the injections won't be helping either.  I got off really lightly, didn't get much symptoms at all but another lady I know seemed to go loopy on them so try and be easy on yourself.  That's a nightmare re your glasses too, can't you claim it through your house insurance?  Shopping will definitely cheer you up, always works with me!  Think your DP laughing wasn't the reaction you needed right now  , I'd be the same as you though, wanting him to try it.  My hubbie got a promotion just recently too, probably start when he goes back after his holidays so know I'll be expecting lots of moans about the pressure with it etc but the extra money always comes in handy, especially if we do end up moving house.  
Another lazy day for Mrs B here, just get myself motiviated at all right now, I know from Sunday we'll be busy with the kids here so just trying to rest as much as I can.  Just spend my time either on here or reading a book, anything to take my mind off how nervous I am about the scan next week.  Don't sleep great either when hubby is away so an afternoon snooze is always required.  Not to worry, he's home tomorrow for 2 weeks, yippee!  Probably be glad when he goes back to work cause I'm used to him being away  now, hee hee.  
Hope the weather starts improving for when the kids are here, so restricted what you can do when it's raining and cold.
Take care everyone and big          to Bloo and Sonia
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah I am excited can get going now! First things first I need to enjoy my holidays in Portugal going for a week this time (the last week of August) then start 2 weeks later! yay! hope to be tanned and relaxed.  If this dosent work then need to go back and talk about my next option as she did mention again how severe my endometriosis is.  I am not getting too excited giving my self some room for dissappointment too!  My chances are slightly lower than a women without endometriosis.  Carol when is your scan next week?

Going out for dinner tonight with some friends yum! cant wait!  better go will post again maybe later must get back to work!

Sxx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh a holiday will be lovely before you start, will make all the different to inject a lovely tanned tummy  .  This will be the first year we haven't been abroad, think we will wait until we reach the 3 month point and then possibly go away in November/December.  Only thing then is you're restricted where to go as wouldn't want too long a flight and we would definitely want some sunshine.  Maybe just go to a spa or something for a long weekend, we'll see how it goes.  I'm away to Edinburgh for a long weekend with my girl chums, 12 of us and they'll all be boozing, in September time and Mike is going to Dublin in October with his chums too.  
My scan is 10am next Thursday Sonia, will be a nervous wreck!
Hope you're going somewhere nice for your tea.
Carol
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi quines, how is abody? I got my dates for my upcoming treatment, my 1st appt is on the 2nd of sept, so if any of you are in around then give ma a   or say hiya, I often speak when Im there as everyone is in for the same thing, mind you if its a early appt I normally still half asleep  

Bloo~ congratulations so happy 4 you  

Sonia ~ Thats good news about your cyst & your treatment, you are starting your treatment the week Im due for EC   How you feeling? I bet you will relax when on holiday  

Donsbabe ~ I was exactly like you thro the nite when on injections, I felt that I was never off the loo   My moods were all over the place aswell & nae to say my DH got the wrath of it  

Carol ~ How you keeping? Im sure your scan will be fine aswell  

Well we are away all weekend to a party on saturday, 1st game of the season sunday, military tattoo monday, making the most my DHs time @ home, I feel we havent stopped since he got back   Was in to view our photos last night @ venture & they were ace, nae to say the photo we have chosen is a bit expensive   but hey ho its the only 1 we will probably get. Speaking of photos, all your photos are great, I dont know how to get mine up   

Speak soon 

T xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG!!! I nearly forgot about my jab. Im sitting chatting on here like a phone call on msn to my friend and she says "errrr Bev isnt it time for your jab" i was like, OMG!!! ran super fast, needles, cotton wool, etc flying all over the place while i frantically try and get jabbed!!  IF it wasnt for her i would have forgot!!!!

Im not going to tell DP i remembered as i asked him to remind me, gonna laugh when he comes running upstairs in a panick thinking ive forgot  

Alarm now set on mobile for 20.58 every day!


----------



## Saffa77

Donsbabe oh no! thank goodness you remembered! 

Celtic Ghirl - how exciting for your appointment let us know how it goes.  

Went out to a place called Sopranos which is on guild street next to that hotel its in a dodgy area but apparently its all been refurbished and let me tell you the food was delicious!!! Would definately go back there again.  Anyways had 2 glasses of wine and went to bed fairly late so am feeling very tired today, couldnt get out of bed!! Wish it was Saturday.  
Any exciting plans for the weekend anyone?  I am skint this month as have spent money on all these weekends we spent going away and also flights to Portugal etc so taking it easy this weekend.

Yeah Carol good point about pregnancy and travel - when is one allowed and not allowed to travel whilst pregnant?

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hey girlies

So much fab news from you all….

Bloo…what fantastic news, congratulations sweetie xx

Carol … Good luck for your appointment on the 2nd September

Donsbabe, good luck with the injections hunni…don’t forget!!


My infection after having myi cysts aspirated last week as gone noo..thank goodness…  Am nervous about my meeting with my fertility consultant on the 25th as my Gi consultant and surgeon will be there also all probing me etc…  I think I’ve to have the dye  thing for my tubes first week of September…eeeek!!  Can’t believe how quickly all this is happening to be honest and I hate having to being on a timescale…grrrrr!! (due to impending surgeries which will pose difficult to carry/conceive a baby more than just now)

Looking forward to this weekend…going to a friends wedding tonite (was supposed to be all day but there was a muck up with my days off )  
Am skint at the moment as I’m away for 3 weeks in November visiting my parents in Abu Dhabi…can’t wait!!  Not the best at saving…lol

Am knackered aswell at the moment with working full time in an office then doin nail extensions at night...aaarrrgh!!

Whats everyone else’s plans…

Huggs all 

xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies thanks for all the lovely posts and best wishes that was really nice of you.

My emotions are all over he place today as it is my birthday, but I shared my birthday with my dad and we were really close and use to celebrate it together ever year.  But we lost my dad to cancer at the beginning of this year, we were all devastated and I guess everyone says that time is a great healer, but I am just really really missing him today, it is SO hard when I have such good news to be elated about but just on a downer that he is not here with us  

Going up to the crem after work today and gonna open all my cards up there and hopefully feel like I am still with him, I have never experience such pain before, even during all the failings of IVF.  But as I say mixed emotions because we got such good news yesterday, so bit all over the place today.

We have a wedding at night, a pal of my younger sisters,  mum and her are attending as well, so that should maybe take our minds off today for a while, as I guess it's tough on everyone.

I am sorry to be on such a downer, but feel like you are my freinds and I can relate my feelings to you guys.

Good luck all on your forthcoming treatments, will be with you each step of the way xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw bloo hunni, sending you loads of huggs...  Happy Birthday to you...  I can only imagine how hard it is for you with losing your dad...i'm sure he's with you in spirit.

Gemz xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya Bloo, Happy Birthday Mummy to Be, big  .  Oh petal, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, your birthday would have been hard today anyway but the fact that it's your dad's birthday too will be even harder.  I truly am sorry.  I know not everyone believes in heaven but I think he's up there and he was the one that sent that special bundle of joy in your tummy to you, he'll be watching over you.  I haven't lose my parents yet (dad is 80 on Monday and Mum is 73) so I can't even try to think that I know what you're going through.  I did lose my 9 week old niece though and the pain was beyond belief at the time and we will always miss her.  
At least you're together with your mum tonight and can get support from one another.  Have a wee toast to your dad.  
Sorry you're feeling low and always here to listen.
Take care  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Happy birthday Bloo.  Sorry to hear you're feeling so down today.   As Carol said, I'm sure your dad's looking down on you  

That's me back from Center Parcs in Penrith today. We had so much fun this week and am now depressed that it's all over with.   I've never been anywhere like center parcs before (I'm not really a sporty, active person!) but it was absolutely brilliant.  The swimming pool was fantastic and the only free thing to do there so we spent lots of time in it!   I went on a bike for the first time in about 20 years and played snooker for the first time.  There's plenty of active things to do but we mainly spent time relaxing, sitting by the lake reading, eating and strolling round the shops. Aah bliss!!!   It rained all week but we made the best of it.

You're all getting very technical with your photos on here!  It's great to put names to faces.  I'm not sure if I'll put my picture on here though.  Being a teacher, things like that can be a bit dodgy.  Not that any pupils of mine are likely to be looking on this website though!  What I might do is email you all a photo (if I can figure out how to do it on here!)  Could be a while before I manage though.  

On going saga of me and my AFs.  Still no sign yet (now day 44) so am still waiting about for my FET.  I phoned the clinic today and nurse said she would speak to a doctor about bringing on AF and would phone me back on Monday.  However, she managed to speak to the doctor and she phoned back later this afternoon.  He has decided that I should wait yet another week to see if it happens naturally and then phone on Thursday if nothing has happened.  It's just getting ridiculous now.  I'm so fed up waiting     I started down-regging for this cycle in March and am still waiting to get my first embryo put back. 

I'll read back and catch up with everyone's news properly after Big Brother.  That's Dale gone.  I think it must have been a close call.  I certainly had no idea who was going to go.

Susan
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Bloo Happy birthday for yesterday   and sorry that you feeling so down but believe me your father is looking down on you and wishing you a happy birthday too must be all those pregnancy hormones going wild!  Hope you feeling better today even tho the weather isnt the greatest!  looks like its going to be like this tomorrow too - grim.  Let us know how you getting on.

Susan good to have you back and cant believe even after a relaxing fun holiday like yours you still didnt get AF - hope it comes soon.  Well dont know if you have read previous posts but looks like I am starting stimming on the 15th of September eeeeek dont know what i feel actually!  Have an appointment on the 15th at 9 to collect drugs and see nurse to show me how its all done.  My cysts are still there but slightly smaller these hot flushes I am having are actually doing something good too.  I am so tired of my hot flushes and night sweats there are some good things to it though like I have so much energy just shows you how my endometriosis tires my body out.

Anyone heard from Angelina?  I believe that today was her test day - I really hope that she got her BFP!!!!   

anyways better carry on cleaning the house! aaargh

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your kind words, that means a lot.  Still feeling bit down today but I guess the weather doesn't help.  Went to get my bridesmaid's shoes earlier with DP's sister so saw my niece and nephew and they always cheer me up  

Hope you guys are all keeping weel.  Susan I am gonna do an AF dance for you so that it will show  

B x


----------



## caribou

Hello ladies!

Haven't posted for a while and can't believe how much chatting there has been!

Congrats Carol on your BFP!  Seems like this board is a lucky one - hope it is for me too!

I'm now officially on the dreaded 2ww!!  Yes, everything has been so quick for me.  Had been on the pill for a month to prevent cysts, then when period came went for scan which should no cysts.  Started Gonal-F that night and was on it for 10 days.  Around day 6, they put me on a drug called Cetrorelix to stop me ovulating.

Had egg recovery last Wednesday and they collected 6 eggs.  4 fertilised, 1 didn't and 1 was damaged during the ICSI process and died (never considered that before).

Went for embryo transfer yesterday, but mixed news.  2 really good quality embryo's (1x8 cell, 1x5 cell - bit slow), but the other 2 were really fragmented (not really sure what that means) but will unlikely be frozen    They recommend that both be put back into me - best place for them they said!  Means no more to add to the freezer though, so a bit disappointed.  Hopefully these ones will stick though.

Going back to work tomorrow.  Rested both times for last 2 ICSI's and obviously made no difference, so just keen be as 'normal' as possible - hope I'm doing the right thing!

So hoping it works for us this time - need all the luck in the world and lots of positive vibes!!

Hope everyone is OK.

Kari xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Kari.  Wow, that was quick!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes                 that this will be the one.

DH is waiting patiently downstairs for me to go food shopping so better go.  He doesn't know I'm on here again! Speak later

Susan
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

How are you all doing?

Sorry I have not been on but I thought for some silly reason I would stay off all the forums and try and chill out as much as possible etc etc. 

Well, anyway - today was test day - it is a BFN.  I have known pretty much since Friday. I was spotting late Thurs and then it just got heavier. I tested on Friday morning - BFN and still tested today BFN

I am devastated, heart broken all the emotions are running about in my head.  I feel 100 times worse this time. We have decided not to go through another cycle this year.  We just can't take going through it all again this year.  That is how we feel just now anyway.    


Angela x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi angela

Just logged on and saw your message 
    i can just imagine how you must be feeling I would feel exactly the same.  Hope you just take it one day at a time and see how things go who knows things may just happen naturally!  I thought that Saturday had been your test day so was thinking about you yesterday.  Did you go to the wedding on Friday?

Take care and just remember everything happens for a reason

 
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Aww Angela I am so so sorry big           coming your way.

I just don't know what to say as I know anything I do say won't help or make you feel any better.  Please just look after yourself and you know we are always here for you.  Thinking of you  

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Hi just a quick message as step children have not long arrived and it's chaos as they unpack their suitcases.  I just wanted to say how sorry I was Angela to hear your news, big  .  I totally understand that you just need some time and space away from IVF right now, thinking about you and your hubbie.
Carol
xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies,

Just back from a fab weekend in Aviemore with hubbie, the wee one, my sis and her boyfriend.  Amongst other things, played tennis and did a 16 mile mountain bike ride, so feeling extremely righteous at the moment……. however just about to go and pour myself a G & T and see what’s on the box when I leave here, so that’s the keep fit over for the next 6 months, likely!  Anyway, nuff about me…

Been catching up with the news…

Kari
Fingers and toes crossed, this is the worst bit (waiting), but it’s also exciting too.  Here’s hoping - there have been lots of positives lately.

Angela 
So sorry, been there more times than I care to remember, and it is just the most miserable time.  If it helps, come on here if you want to chat/cry.  Understand, though, if you want to stay away and forget all about it, too.  It will get better in time, promise.  

Hope everyone else okay today.

Regards
Daisybell


----------



## twinkle123

Aww so sorry Angela.     I don't suppose there's much we can say to make you feel any better but as long as you know we're all here if you need to talk. Take care of yourself xxx

Glad you enjoyed your weekend in Aviemore Daisybell.  Wow, 16 miles - that's pretty amazing! I'm not long back from Centre Parcs in Penrith and was on a bike for the first time in 20 years.  It all came back to me but it was pretty exhausting.  Nothing quite like 16 miles thoug!  You deserve a medal!!!  

Carol - I hope the chaos has settled down in your house.    Enjoy your time with the children. Did you get them their little present for under their pillows?

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Angela, so sorry about your news, not much i can say, thinking of you.  

I had my first hot flush today............. interesting! 

Is sore ( . ) ( . ) a common side effect of D/R?


----------



## caribou

Hi Angela,

So sorry to hear your news.  I've been there and it's just awful.  But it's amazing how we find the strength to get through the disappointment, although I'm absolutely dreading it if this 3rd cycle does not work.  Don't even want to think about it just now and keep hoping that we get some luck for a change.  Life is just so cruel.  I also hang onto the fact that we are unexplained, so I now it can still happen naturally.

Thinking of you and take care.

Kari xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

Well today I feel even more frustrated.  I got really annoyed about anything and everything at work today. 

Bloo - Happy Belated Birthday. I just know your dad will be looking down on you.

Sonia - Yes went to the wedding on Friday.  I would not have missed it and it was lovely to see my friends so happy.  Getting very good at putting on a brave face but just about burst into tears a few times. 

Bloo - thanks for your message.  Just knowing it worked for you gives me hope that it can happen. 

abdncarol - Thanks for your message too. Hope you are having a nice time with your step-children.

daisybell - Just wanted to ask if they did any tests after two failed IVF cycles or do they just say to keep trying and not to beat yourself up about it?  Seems to me quite a few people are third time lucky with IVF?  Have also heard Spring and Summer has a higher success rate as your body slows down a bit in Winter. 

susan_p - How are you doing.  Thanks for your message too.
  
donsbabe - god I am glad the hot flushes are over with for now.  They will disappear fast as soon as you start stimms.  I am not sure about the sore (.)(.).  Crazy. How can I forget already.

caribou - We too are unexplained.  How long have you been TTC? Just wanted to ask if they did any tests after two failed IVF cycles or do they just say to keep trying and not to beat yourself up about it?  Seems to me quite a few people are third time lucky with IVF. Have you ever tried acupuncture. I tried it this time but never really felt 100% comfortable with it. Will not be trying it again I do not think. 

If I have missed anyone tonight - Sorry. Thanks for all your nice messages and hugs.  

Angela xx


----------



## Saffa77

Evening!

Donsbabe welcome to my world - those hot flushes are irritating especially since I have to put up with them for 1 more month!  very irritating and the night sweats are just as bad!  When the weather is cooler I dont feel them as much but when its hot its terrible.

Kari all the best for you and hope you get the long awaited BFP! 

Hello to all the others.  Susan any signs of AF yet?
Abncarol , bloo how things going are you getting nice and big yet?

So glad that Monday is over yay.  Getting my last injection this Friday yay 1 more month of my 'menopause'.  Went into the clinic today to see Linda to pay our invoice for our IVF eeeek it was £3350! which we had to pay upfront (it includes all meds) but obviously if more meds are required then we pay for those.  At least this will be the only self funded if it dosent work then will have my 2 NHS which I am on the waiting list for which they say is 18months but have heard that ppl dont wait longer than say 1 year.

Well hope everyone is having a good week.

Sonia


----------



## caribou

Hi Angela,

They never mentioned any further tests for us.  Just told us to wait 3 months and try again!  I know I ovulate regularly.  My tubes are fine.  My eggs are fine, just don't seem to produce many when on stims though.  DH's sample is OK.  Embryo's are good quality.  So they say there is nothing wrong!

I did acupuncture second cycle but wasn't convinced and it costs a lot.  Have tried to not get too worked up this time.  A friend of mine recently got a BFP from doing a FET and she told me to just relax.  She went straight out after ET and back to work the next day.  So I'm trying just to lead my normal life this time.  Keep thinking I'm doing too much, but at the same time, trying not to think about it too much.  Very difficult!

I know how empty you must be feeling, it really is so sad.  We went on holiday after our 2nd failed attempt and that really helped.  Maybe you and DH can go away and treat yourselves.

I've heard of many stories (even celebrities) having many attempts, so I'm not giving up yet!  I'm determined to get my dream.

It is really hard on our relationship but I just know that we will make great parents one day - we both have so much to give.

Start your next treatment when you are ready.  I ended up having to wait longer than 3 months, but it didn't bother me - almost a relief as the whole process is so hard.

Any more questions, just ask.

Time does make things better.  Take care.

Kari xxx


----------



## caribou

Angela,

Forgot to mention, we've been TTC for 3.5 years now.  Never imagined we'd have to go through all this!

Kari xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just updated my little pink writing (signature?) to TTC for 5 years.  We started as soon as we were married and we've just passed our 5 year anniversay.  Like you Kari, we never imagined how complicated it would be.

Sonia - that's some amount of money to have to pay.  It seems so unfair having to pay for the chance to have a baby.   Hopefully you won't have any more to pay above that. I bet you'll be glad when your menopause is over with! We didn't have to wait the full 18 months to get started.  I think it was just over a year so hopefully you won't have to wait too long.  

Caribou and Angela - I'm unexplained too.  As least there's nothing medical wrong with us but I sometimes wish that there was so that it could just be fixed!   

I think AF might be arriving soon.   I've been drinking ridiculous amounts of parsley tea and have been quite achy today so hopefully I won't have to go to the clinic on Thursday for Provera. Yeah!!! At last I can finally get my FET.   Not looking forward to the whole menopause hot flushes again though. Life is so unfair!  

I'm starting to dread going back to work on Monday.  I know I've had 6 weeks but they've just zoomed past as usual.  Spent today making up seating plans.  Oh what fun!  Trying to be clever and separate children who might be a problem. Other than that, a pretty uneventful day.  

Had a slightly heated discussion with our mortgage lender today. We took a payment holiday this month so we could go on holiday but they've gone and taken the money from our account anyway which has put us overdrawn.  We're now being charged money from our bank for being overdrawn! When I phone the mortgage lender, the woman just didn't understand what I was complaining about.  We're not paying extra fees because of their mistake!    

Ah well, tomorrow's a new day (hopefully a AF day!!!)

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Gee thought I hadn't been in touch that long ago but spent a while trying to read thorugh all the threads, so much to try and keep up with. but you all know whereever you all are with treatment that I am thinking of you and behind you guys all the way  

Susan - I hope my little AF dance does the trick!!  lol

Not feeling any different had a few sicky moment but not much - more wretching than anything else - which is sore - but not complaining!!  Still really tired and I think working full-time doesn't help as could always go a wee snooze come afternoon after lunch  

I have my first midwife appointment tomorow so thats seems a bit bizzare as NEVER thought I would hear myself say me and midwife in the same sentence    .  I will prob be bombarding the poor woman with "crazy" questions but I am sure she is use to it.

 to you all that are still on this rollercoaster and please don't ever give up, I thought about it SO many times, but dreams can come true and we deserve them too

Take care

D x


----------



## daisybell

Hi all,

Angela, didn't do any tests as such.  We had had most of the tests done over the years, anyway, and knew the score.  My story is that I had two miscarriages many years ago with my first partner and we spent about five years in total trying.  Had my tubes tested and all that and everything seemed okay with both of us.  My DH and I tried for lots of years and we discovered that he has a chromosome problem, which means that 50% of the time I get pregnant I will have a miscarriage because the chromosomes of the baby won't be right.  So, between the two of us, we are a right pair...

The only thing that I am positive helped on the third IVF attempt, was that I had started a new job 6 months before which was completely stress free - I could even work from home as much as I wanted - and for the first time in years, I felt totally relaxed and de-stressed.  Prior to that I had been running around like a headless chicken with a stressful job, getting a university degree and getting married.  I am 100% positive that it was because my body was relaxed that things happened.  (A doctor would probably say that's got nothing to do with it, but that is my gut feeling.).  That is why I am going to book massages and such, in the next week or so before my FET.  

All I can say, is keep trying.  We spent so long trying (I watched my sister have three kids in the time it took me to have one) and nearly gave up, but we just tried that one more time and got the wee one.  We keep saying, thank goodness we tried.  

I so hope it happens for you - and everyone else - sometime soon.  My friend is going through the exact same thing at the moment and she, too, is so upset.  It's so hard.

Keep posting everyone - lovely to come on here and chat.

Di


----------



## Mummy30

hi, how is everyone today?

I went into town today, theres some nice boots in primark for £15, go grab a pair, they are going fast. Thats if you dont mind shopping there that is!

Not often i get a chance to go into aberdeen so it was nice. Going again on saturday!!  

Still missing DS, cant keep up with what thread im chatting on so not sure if ive said DS is at my mums until sunday.  Its nice to get the week to myself as im not working but its so quiet here! House is spotless though!

D/R still going well for me, only had 1 hot flush and sore boobies but nothing else, excpet all the bruises! Been a week now, AF just arriving, which i hope is normal. Hoping and praying its the last one for 9 months or so.  

We too have paid for all our treatment, think we've paid just over £3000 including the drugs which were £433 i think.  Its all our savings and if we need another go we will. Cant see us affording a 3rd attempt, but anyway, we wont need it.

Dont know about anyone else but its all i think about these days............... If only...........


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Donsbabe 

I know what you mean we have just paid for our treatment too and its a lot of money! If it dosent work for us then I will wait for my NHS - the reason why we paying for this time is because I just had an op in March to remove most my endo and doctors thought best to give it a go now and if it dosent work then see what my next step is in order to keep my endometriosis at bay.  You ladies are so lucky that you dont have to worry about what to do about endometriosis and cysts etc that is a big enough worry!  

Bloo have you been for your scan?  how did it go?  

Sx


----------



## caribou

Saffa77,

My sister was diagnosed with severe edometriosis a few years ago and was told that it would be difficult for her to conceive.  She had an operation to laser all the endo away, then she went on the pill for 3 months, then told to start TTC immediately.  She fell pregnant the very first month off the pill!  So miracles do happen.  She managed to conceive again 3 years later without any intervention.  Kind of wish I had been diagnosed the same as her - at least they can fix that!  And getting pregnant is supposed to get rid of it!!!  Being unexplained is difficult - I know there is nothing wrong, but there is nothing to fix either!

Hope this gives you hope.

Hello to all the other ladies!!

Kari xxx


----------



## angelina1976

He there 

How are you all doing?

Kari -  Thanks for answering all my questions.  It will be 4 years TTC for us next month. I have had all the tests too, tubes with dye, internals etc. No blockages, seemingy I do ovulate. I also do not produce much eggs on stimms but what I do prodice are top grade which is such a blessing. DH and I have had full MOT and both fine.  Unexplained is the pits because you still want more tests - I keep thinking is there a problem with my blood or some reason I may be rejecting the embryos - but I think unexplained helps me keep trying.  One day my luck has to change.  I hope and pray. I am determined to get my dream too.

We went on holiday after our first cycle and we are away again on Monday to Spain.  It does give me something else to focus on.


Susan - Hope your AF comes soon!  Typical when they play up when you want them to come!  I am dreading your 6 weeks holidays coming to an end too - the kids going back to school the traffic will be a nightmare. 



Bloo - bet you can't wait for your first midwife appointment. Let me know how it goes.  Hope your sickness stops soon.  How was your scan?  What shows up at this stage?


Daisybell - Always good to hear a good success story. I would not say my job is stressful. I am kept busy but not real responsibility. I get pee'd off at work but that is about it. I do wonder about getting another job and seeing if that makes any difference to my life but who knows. 
    
  
donsbabe - Pleased d/r is going well. The cooler weather is better for those flushes. 


Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Guess what - AF arrived today!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!     (Thanks for your little AF dance, Bloo!) So I can now go ahead with my FET.  Phoned the clinic today and they said that because my cycles are all over the place, I've to start taking buserelin again tomorrow for 18 days.  I've got a blood test and scan on the 30th August when I'll be told how long to continue with buserelin and how long to take pessaries for.  Not particularly looking forward to the hot flushes and headaches again though. I've had quite a stress free past few months (except constantly waiting for AFs!) but that's all about to change! 

Kari and Angela - I know what you mean about being unexplained.  I just wish there was something that could be fixed to make it all better.  

Went to the dentist for a check up today and was very happy not to need anything done.  I got a scale and polish and was charged £51.  Yes, I've had to go private like most of the rest of Aberdeen!  The problem is that because I've got a heart murmur, I'm supposed to get antibiotics before any dental work in case there's any risk of bleeding which could go into my blood stream and cause endiocarditis.  The dentist told me today that some high health professional person somewhere has decided that it's no longer necessary for people with heart problems to get antiobiotics.  It's crazy! Dental work is the highest cause of the disease.  I didn't used to worry about it until a few years ago when my sister who also had a heart murmur got the disease from getting a tattoo.  She was really ill in hospital for 7 weeks a few years ago and has since had heart surgery.  She's absolutely fine now but it just makes me worry more that I could get it some time.  And then to hear that nobody will give me antiobiotics!!!  At least when I got my EC, I was given extra just in case of infection and bleeding.  It makes me so mad.  
Anyway, seem to have rambled on a bit there - sorry!!!  

I've recorded Big Brother so I'm off to watch that.
Bye for now
Susan
xxx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya ladys, how is everyone? 

Well thats me on my lonesome again   DH went away this morning for a month, which works out perfectly for EC & ET but I get so bored & lonely without him  

I had a lovely time away, the tattoo was just brilliant & the football was well just lets say it was nice 2 be back in paradise   

Well only 2 days till I start DR, which still seems like ages away but I got a wee shock yesterday when I arrived home, I had a smear test 6 weeks ago & I have 2 go & get a coloscopy   to say the least Im now worried at what they have found(my granny died of cervical cancer) I cried myself to sleep last night as I have tried so hard to stay relaxed for this treatment, I just hope that my dreams of becoming a mum isnt going to be a memory   

Susan ~   bet so pleased to see your AF, it looks like you, sonia & I are going to be cycle buddies  

Kari ~       for your 2ww

Angela ~ So sorry to read your news, hope your ok  

Bloo ~ Hope your midwife appt goes well today  

Sonia ~ How you doing? You start stimming the week Im due for EC   I was on the NHS list for around a year but hopefully you wont have to wait  

Carol ~ How you feeling? Are you excited about tomorrow? 

Donsbabe ~ Sounds like everything is going well   

Hope all is well with everyone else  Well must go as I have a pile of ironing that looks like a mountain   

 Speak soon 

T xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Ladies!

Susan YEEEEEEHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA how exciting!!! you must be over the moon! so happy for you!  I have also been to the dentist in the last month and also had polish and scale done for £50 too its ridiculous!

Celtic girl dont worry too much about the colposcopy remain positive!! Yeah you will be having EC when I start stimms eeeek dont know how I am really feeling about all this - am quite nervous actually!! 

anyways hope you all well.
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Celtic Girl - try not to worry about the coloscopy (easier said than done I know). I've always heard that people are told not to panic if they are recalled back after smear tests. I'm sure it'll be fine  

I've decided not to leave the house today.  I've got so much I need to do for going back to work and as usual, I've left it to the last minute.  So, I'm going to lock myself inside and work all day!  It's pouring outside anyway.  

1st day of injections today.  I hope I remember what to do!  
Will no doubt find many ways of putting off doing my work today so will probably be on here to speak again

Susan
xx


----------



## crazydiamond

hi all,
had my 2nd scan yesterday im 13 weeks 6 days and eveything fine so really chuffed never thought i would get here!he/she was waving the arms and turning all the time,midwife pressing really hard so think she annoyed the poor bairn i didn"t really have any pregnancy symptoms just the odd occasion of heart burn so bloo and carol dont panic if your symptoms are not strong.
everyone else keep that hope going im sure this is a lucky thread,hope you are all keeping well and i wish all of you all the luck and baby dust in the world because if there is anyone who deserves a baby more it"s definitly us!!

krystle
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Krystle

I'm glad your scan went well.  Poor little one being pressed so hard like that by the midwife! Definitely a baby with its own mind!

Thanks for the luck for us all.  I agree - we all deserve it!  

As you can see everyone, I'm not doing very well at this work I'm supposed to be doing all day!  Just though I'd pop on here and see what everyone's saying. (Any excuse!!!)  

Lunch time now so will make that stretch for a while.  THEN, I WILL DO SOME WORK!  

Susan


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well thats another day almost over, 1 step closer to 12 weeks.

How is everyone progressing - what are people symptoms? I had backache today, not sure if thats normal or not this early on?

Anyway hope everyone is well!

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been in touch lately.  I have been reading everyone's posts but to be honest I'm just a nervous wreck about tomorrow's scan and didn't just want to come on here and moan.  Was in tears yesterday, just so scared that something has gone wrong and they don't see a heartbeat.  I know I sound pessimistic but after losing the baby 4 years ago and now my age I just feel so nervous and worried, probably won't sleep a wink tonight.  
Anyway how is everyone else doing?  Susan that is just fantastic news about your AF arriving, good luck with your first needle.  When can you expect your ET?  
Krystle how exciting about your scan, I must admit I don't think I will relax until I get to your stage and then hopefully will enjoy my pregnancy.  You must be delighted.  
Celtic girl I am sorry to hear your news, I have had laser treatment twice for abnormal cells, which is unusual and I was scared that would stop me getting pregnant and look where I am petal.  Big  
Hi to everyone else.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

evening

OH Carol of course your scan is tomorrow - just keep up with everyone anymore.  All the best of luck for tomorrow will be thinking about you and do let us know how you get on! I am sure you will be fine.  How you feeling? do you feel pregnant yet?

Krystle awesome news about your scan! you must of been stoked.

I have my last injection on Friday then thats its its countdown for me as from friday it will be exactly 1 month and I start stimming.....!

anyways chat laters all.
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies

What a waste of a day!  Went from one little job to another little job and didn't really get anything done.  So much for me staying at home to get lots done!  

Sonia - I can't believe how quickly things have come round for you.  It doesn't seem that long ago when you were still waiting for your first appointment! We're going to be pretty close in ET times.

Carol - I'm sure your scan will go well tomorrow.  It's just natural to be worried.   Hopefully you'll get some sleep tonight. Let us know how you get on.   I've to take buserelin for 18 days, then I have a scan before continuing with buserelin and pessaries for about 2 weeks after that.  All going well, I should be getting my FET round about the week of the 15th September.

Well that's me back to taking buserelin again.  After some tears (was so upset that I'm having to go through all these injections again)   it went okay.  It all quickly came back to me.

We all deserve a medal for going through this
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

oh susan - i know i cant believe my time is almost here.  So you having your FET the week I commence my my stimming so you will be ahead of me.  Looks like i will be the last one to start eeek hope you girls will still be on here chatting otherwise who am i going to rant to?  so when do you go back to school its not tomorrow is it?  

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

No, I'm back on Monday.  It's an in-service day on Monday and then the pupils are back on Tuesday.  I normally go in for a day or two during the holidays but I'm so fed up with my work and can't really think about anything other than IVF so haven't bothered this year.  I left my room in a mess at the end of term thinking I would be going in, so I'm going to be faced with a tip on Monday!  

Don't worry - I'll still be on here chatting even if my FET works.   I don't know how I would cope not chatting to you all. So you can rant all you want!  

Going to see Mamma Mia tomorrow morning and then have acupuncture in the afternoon. More expense!!!   I hope any future child of mine realises how much this is costing!  

Speak soon 
Susan
xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi all, just thought I would let you all know that I rang the hospital & spoke to Gillian about my colposcopy & she spoke with the doctor & they have told me that its in my best interests that I don't start DR on Friday    I was so hysterical that she kept asking if I was ok, they also told me to ring up & try to get my colposcopy changed for an emergency appt, this I also did & I was    so they have changed it to this afternoon, which I suppose is a bit better than waiting till the start of September   I just cant believe that I was so chilled out 4 this treatment & this has to go & happen  

I will let you all know how it goes & thank you so much 4 all your kind words  

Better go to bed & try to get some sleep 

T xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello everyone

Gee don't come on here for a day and takes you a day to catch up with everyones news!!

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee about your AF Susan I am glad my little AF dance did the trick lol

Carol best of luck babes with the scan today, remember how nervous I was and it all worked out okay in the end so I am sure yours will be the same, will be on here ALL day waiting for you to let us know how it goes

Kystal congrats on scan going well I can't wait for my 12 week one, think then I might start to relax a little and believe I am pregnant.

Cheltic girl   to you for having such a s**t time of it at the moment 

Sonia it was all start quick enough for you I was amazed how quick the time went for me waiting for a DE.

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, which went fine, just a lot of form filling and then more waiting.......... as next appointment will be 12/13 week scan at the maty  

Sorry if I have missed anyone - best wishes to all.

D xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Celtic Ghirl sorry to hear about your news but you know what its best to get this done and then have the best chance possible afterwards to start your treatment.

I have had an abnormal pap and had to have a colposcopy where they discovered that I had ectropion( a bit or 'erosion' of the cervix) and abnormal cells which they can see on the screen as white cells sitting just on my vagina wall - sorry tmi but they gave me the choice to either leave them as they go away by themselves or get them burnt off so I waited and 6 months later went for another pap and it was all clear.  Try not worry to much think they just want to check that you are 100% before carrying on.  

Carol do let us know how your scan goes today - how exciting!!

Susan - oh ok well hope you have a good week next week and take it easy I can just imagine how all you think about is this IVF - are you going to be taking more time off?  Good glad you will still be on here to chat!  enjoy Mama Mia.

Is this your first accupuncture or do you go on a regular basis?  I still dont know if I should have accupuncture or not...... mmmm so much money.

chat laters
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Nicky

Welcome to the board.  Sorry that things didn't work out along the IVF rollercoaster for you.  But congrats on the Adoption road, it is a good road to take, lots of kids out there needing a lot of love and support and im sure you guys will be great loving parents.

I really support adoption and wish you all the very best will love to hear how you get on.  It was a road I would have taken if things didn't work out for us and I may still in the future go along that road as working along these lines, I know how many kids out there need a good/fresh start in life.

Good luck and keep us posted

Bloo xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Not at all!!!  I am one of the lucky nervous ones at the moment as am 8 weeks pregnant thanks to successful DE transfer.    Can't quite get excited as yet as still scared of it all going horribly wrong, so just playing the waiting game praying that 12/13 week scan will be okay and then I might be able to relax (although I doubt it)  

B xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry Donor Egg transfer


----------



## twinkle123

My pleasure Nicky! Welcome!!!

Sonia - I'm not sure about taking time off.  It's just the wrong time of year being the start of a new session at school.  I'm going to have a look around this site and see what everyone else has done.  I think I'll probably take a few days off at least.  Zeta West says to have bed rest for a few days so think I'll just do as I'm told!  

I've been getting acupuncture on and off for about a year now.  I've no idea if it helps but at least I know I'm doing all I can. She's really good and knows a lot about infertility - I'll give you the number if you want it. She's explained things to me that I haven't understood from the doctors.

Speak to you all later
Susan
xx


----------



## daisybell

shortnsweet3781 & Bloo - glad you're both keeping well.

Carol - keep checking on here every hour or so to get your scan results. I'm sure it will be fine, but can totally understand how worried you are.

Susan - keep plugging away. You are on the road now&#8230; Ps. Where do you go for acupuncture? Been thinking about trying that myself.

Celtic Ghirl - Life can be so unfair, sometimes. Let us know how you get on.

Nicky - Hi there and welcome. I read this recently and thought it was lovely. "Adoption is when a child grew in its mommy's heart instead of her tummy."

Found this poem too - applicable to everyone here, I think. Had tears in my eyes reading it.

Regards
Di

*Thoughts on Becoming a Mother*
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quick note as didn't sleep a wink last night so away for a wee snooze.  Good news, one healthy baby onboard, seen heartbeat blinking away and it's the right size for how far on I am, 8 weeks on Monday.  Was crying before we even started the scan but Avril was lovely and seemed delighted for us both.  I had bought a thank you card and chocolates for the sisters but left them behind this morning cause I was so scared but will drop them off this week.  
Ladies honestly can't thank you enough for your support on here, it means so much to me and I wouldn't get through it without you.  I will come online again later but away for a wee snooze now.
Big  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Daisybell that was lovely and well said! 

Carol congrats I am SO chuffed for you as this time last wekk I was in the same boat, I was 8 weeks Tuesday past and it is getting bit more exciting now as time goes on, but I still so much want this little one to stay with me and will relax a little more come next scan.  Well done    

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

carol - yay! so happy for you congratulations - go enjoy your most needed sleep and now you can relax a bit!  I will not forget that Friday when you found out you have only 2 eggs and how you cried and had wine that night remember?  now look at you am so happy for you!

Daisybell - awesome poem!

laters alligators.

Not looking forward to my injection tomorrow but yay that its my last one.

Sx


----------



## daisybell

Oh Carol.  Fantastic.  You deserve it.


xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi people, need some advice/reassurance.

I am 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow and when I went to the toilet just now my discharge is slightly different. It has been quite clear since a few days before my period would have been due, when I had the usual brownish discharge. Since then it went really quite clear no signs at all, but just now when I went I noticed my liner had a small bit of brownish/pinkish discharge.

Is that normal? I have been having cramps dull aches since just before period was due, today I had backache mid back and it hurts when I couch sneeze.

Should I be worried, could this be a sign of miscarriage?

Sorry to be a pest but I cant help worrying.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

What a lovely poem Daisybell.  I bet there's not been many dry eyes reading that.  I got to a woman called Sue May at the Rosemount Centre for acupuncture.  I think she only works there onThursdays and spends the rest of the week working in Inverurie.  She charges me £38 pounds for 1 hour.  I've no idea if that's reasonable though.

Carol - excellent news about your scan.  Hopefully you'll start to enjoy your pregnancy more now  

Shortnsweet - sorry I can't help you with your question.  Never having been that stage yet (although I will!!!!     ) I'm not up on all that yet.  I would think it's probably something to do with your embie snuggling in and getting comfy or just old blood coming away. Why don't you check out one of the babydust threads - I'm sure someone there will have answers for you.  

Had a really good acupuncture session today.  I came away all relaxed, floaty and tingly which I've never had before.  She said she could sense my stress levels getting higher from my pulse which I suppose makes sense seeing as I'm dreading going back to work on Monday.

So far, no problems with my injections or any side effects. There's plenty of time for that yet though! 

Susan
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Susan P I have had some feedback on babydust and people are saying not to worry that little one is prob just getting more snuggled in, that if its red blood and lots of then to worry.

I guess I am worrying over every little thing at the minute.

xx

Hope everyone is good today!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw Daisy the poem was beautiful !!!  Thanks for sharing hunni.

Nicky - Welcome to the site, good luck with adoptions.  Its a wonderful thing to do xx

celticgirl - Huggs to you xxx

Carol - yay about your scan, great news that all is well xx

I'm struggling at the moment with my first period after my cyst aspiration 2 weeks ago.. i think i was hoping that my first one would be a breeze...  I'm doubled over in agony...  been bleeding heavily for the last 5 days... more than usual to be honest... I'm sure its because its my first one after the procedure...

Has anyone had the HSG Test (i think thats whats its called) to check if my tubes are ok?  I see Hamilton on the 25th, getting a wee scan to check the cysts and he's booking me in for this HSG thing...  Everything seems to be happening so fast tho..  The prospect of having IVF scares me to death aswell...

have a hectic weekend planned..my mum is home from abu dhabi at the moment with my twin nephews...  stayign with her tonite and taking the twins to the cinema tomorrow... and going to my best friends tomorrow night as shes getting married next week and all the bridemaids are having a wee get together tomorrow...hehe (maybe a cheeky few drinkies aswell)..

Keep your chins up ladies and have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Its Friday!!!!!!!  YAY (well for us working folks anyhoo  )

Shortnsweet try not to worry quine, I had a bleed when I wa about 5 weeks and thought ti was all over........ but bleeding quickly stopped and I got my HCG levels checked and they were rising (smiles all round).

I had my 7 weeks scan last Thursday and all was okay, they checked my womb/overies etc so could come up with no medical reason for the bleed (just scared the hell out of us).  So as I have been told as well from a few peeps that this is quite the norm with ladies in early pregnancy.  Hope this helps put your mind at rest, but I know how you feel, every time I go to the toilet I am "checking" and always analysing every cramp, hey were "human"  

I am babysitting my nephew this weekend (4 months) so I will be snoozing when he is snoozing what a pair we will be  

Love to all
D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Bloo, I do the toilet check all the time ha ha ha. All pains are googled lol. I think I may persuade hubby to go for the private 7 week scan.

Its so good to have moral support on here - it keeps me sainer ha ha


----------



## twinkle123

Gemz - I had a HSG a few years ago.  There really isn't much to it.  A little bit of cramping that was over with in a few breaths.  The nurses as usual were really good.  They told me when to expect the cramps and one of them even had the job of sitting beside my head asking if I was okay all the time.  It's nothing to worry about.  

Sorry to her you're in so much pain just now. Things are never easy, are they?   At least you've got a busy, exciting weekend planned to look forward to.  

Susan
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Me again!

I got my protocol for my down regulated frozen replacement cycle form (sounds fancy - just copied it off the top of the letter!) through in the post today. It seems so much more complicated than I thought it would be. Being naive, I originally thought they would pop the embie back in at the right time.  How wrong could I be?

I've to take buserelin for 18 days and then have a blood test.  If the result is high, I keep taking it for another week and then repeat the blood test.  If the result is low, I take 2mg of oestrogen tablets for 10 days along with the buserelin.  Then I take 4mg of tablets with buserelin for 4 days.  Finally, I stop the injections, take 4 days of 6mg oestrogen tablets and pessaries before my FET.  

If I get a BFP out of all of this, I'll be on 6mg oestrogen and 2 pessaries daily for 12 weeks.  Is this normal?  I've never heard of this before.  All you pregnant ladies out there might be able to help me.  

Hope you're all having a good day.  Off to Asda now
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

All a bit confusing!!!!!?  All I can let you know is that during my down regging and in prep for ET I had to take oestrongen tablets and pessaries daily until 3 tablets daily and 2 pessaries.  I am still taking these and have to continue until 12 weeks although I have been given a protocol to wean myself off of these gradually up to 12 weeks.

Hope this helps

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Bloo.  I didn't realise it was going to be this complicated.  
Ah well, it will be worth it in the end. 

How's everyone today?  Back to work on Monday so I'm not in the best of moods!  

Susan
xx


----------



## caribou

Hi there ladies!

Good day for lazing about today as lots going on in the Olympics which i like to watch.

Bloofuss, can I ask if you got lots of AF cramps in your 2ww?  I seem to get lots of niggles and I've had them since quite early on into my 2ww.  Hoping it's just a side effect of the pessaries.

Kari xxx

PS  Great news Carol about your beanie.  Hope the good luck on this board continues!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quickie as away to the theatre this afternoon, taking my dad to see Hello Dolly.  What a nightmare re all the drugs Susan but it will be worth it in the end and at least you're started now, bet you thought you would never start those injections again!  
Still getting some pains here, are you Bloo?  Get some nausius spells but not too bad, think I'm really lucky.  Been eating for Scotland so after today that's stopping and starting to eat more healthy again, just difficult when the kids are here as buy lots of rubbish for them.  My 2 nieces are staying overnight tonight so that will be a noisy one.  3 girls in the double bed so they will be knackered tomorrow!  
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Caribou - Hi im not getting as much period pains as I was but yeah still do get them and a few times have had quite bad cramps and was quite worried but asked my sis in law (who has had two babbies) and she said she suffered both times with these pains "just everything stretching and preparing" so that reassured me a bit, hope it does you too?

Carol - Yeah I seem to get one good day then a bad day of feeling sick and when I am sick it is not a lot more retching, (which is sore) so I think I am lucky too as haven't been eating much so don't want little on to lose nutrients.  Been scoffing fruit thankfully, but still constipated  How are you on that "symptom"  

Susan - i can't believe HOW quick kids holidays have gone, nightmare for you starting next week, but here's hoping time will go quick for you to get then FET started  

We are babysitting my nephew toning (4 months) so looking forward to that but nae too sure about the lack of sleep?  Good practice I guess  

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning Ladies  

Well just chilling out today watching the Olympics - weather outside seems a bit miserable hope it opens up.  How is everyone?

I had my last injection of Friday yay and this time it really hurt! ouch!!  anyways have noticed that I have picked up some weight not major but pants are getting a bit tight. One of the side effects is weight gain and guess im lucky only really feeling it in the last month!!  Cant wait for the 15th of September have my appointment then to have another baseline scan then get all my meds and get to see the nurse too who will show me how its all done etc.

Susan - wow sounds a bit confusing all your drugs etc hope its all smooth running which im sure will be - how you feeling?  Hope you enjoy your next week back at school.

To all the other ladies hope everything is going well in your pregnancys and that you all starting to bloom!  

anyways back to watching olympics

PS i cant believe Stu left the bb house - I am not fond of Rachel at all she BORES me!  I really dont know who is going to win?!

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi how is everyone today?? Hope everyone is feeling good?


----------



## twinkle123

Aaaarrrrrrrggggghhhh!!!  I'm so depressed and it's nothing to do with IVF for a change.  Back to work tomorrow and I'm just dreading it.  (sorry for those of you with children who have every faith in their teachers!)  I'm already feeling ill today just thinking about it.  I don't know how much of that is because I'm going back or if it's because of my buserelin.  Who knows.  

This is the first year I haven't had any interest in going in during the holidays to get organised.  I think a lot of it is because I'm focusing so much on treatment that work doesn't interest me.  I just know that when I go back, I'll be dealing with nightmare, cheeky, insolent teenagers all day every day.  That and working with someone I can't stand doesn't make the prospect of going back very appealing.

Maybe I'm too obsessed with this FET coming up that nothing else matters. I think 5 years of unsuccessfully TTC is suddenly getting on top of me.  

Anyway, rant over now.  Sorry!!! 
Off to move bits of paper from one pile to another and not really get anything done.

Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just up from my afternoon snooze.  Rubbish at sleeping during the night as have to get up at least 3 times for a wee so need a little afternoon nap  .  Had a nice weekend, my dad enjoyed Hello Dolly and my niece's were no bother when they stayed over, although I think they were tired this morning.  Hubbie and stepson watching the Olympics so I'm just spending time on here until Sunday dinner is ready.  We're off to Sunderland on Wednesday and then to York on Friday for 3 nights with the kids.  Little worried being away from home if I'm honest, at least here I know I can rest if I need to and just feel more secure, but it's all booked and the kids are looking forward to it.  Have my first midwives appointment on Tuesday, dreading being weighed as I know I have piled on weight.  With the kids being here I have ate loads more rubbish but once I'm back to my normal routine when hubbie is back at work I know I can lose some again.  
Not really enjoying Big Brother now, there is noone left in that I would like to win, think Lisa is bonkers but okay but can't stand Mo, really don't like him and Rex and his girlfriend bug me too.  Glad X Factor is back, my stepdaughter and niece's all watched it last night.  
Susan hope tomorrow isn't too bad for you, the time just passed so quick for you to be back to work again.  Hope you're not too depressed today  
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan, it must be a nightmare and definitely more stress as you're going through your treatment too, can totally understand.  It is worse when you have to work with someone you can't stand too.  I worked at the same company for nearly 10 years and for the majority of that I loved my job, did PA work and accounts.  For the last year I worked with a girl who just did my head in, I was dreading going into work and was down on a Sunday night.  She was lazy, loud mouthed, a liar and was always off sick and I'd have to cover her work, I hate confrontation so never said anything to her but would be in tears with frustration.  Hubbie got a new job that more than doubled his salary and hence I gave up work.  We spend so much time at work that is really is hard when you start dreading it.  Big   petal and hopefully tomorrow won't be too bad.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Carol.  I feel a bit better now that I've written that all down.    Glad you've had a good weekend.  I understand how you feel about being away from home.  Everything's so much simpler if you're in your own environment.  I'm sure you'll be fine though and you'll enjoy it when you're there.  

I agree with you in that Rex and the girlfriend really are annoying me now.  He's so controlling and all they every do is argue.  I read somewhere that there is talk of Bex and Luke going back in for a day to show them how to get on as a couple. That would certainly boost their ratings! 

I had X Factor on in the background last night.  I'm not too keen on the audition stage because I get annoyed with people but once it gets to the live programmes, I'm addicted!  I'm quite a reality show addict really!  

Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Well thats my nephew just been picked up and although he was up a lot during the night and I am zonked, still enjoy having him, makes up for it all when he gives you a smile and we lie together for a cuddle   hes a wee cutie really (well just now he is).

Glad you are all having a nice relaxing weekend and I am an XFactor buff too im afraid so will be glued to it for the next 3 months (sad I know)  

Susan   to you, as I have said before I can relate slightly to you as I worked in a school office for 7 years and some days I could do time for the cheek of those kids!!!  Just try to relax and take it easy and hopfully you will be ok and wont want to strangle the lot of them come Friday   What year do you teach and what subject??

D x


----------



## Saffa77

oh Susan hope you feel better tomorrow must be the buserelin too and also beecause you have had such a long holiday but it will get better once you get going into your old routine again.  I sometimes feel like that after a long holiday just cant bear the fact of going back to work then it takes about a week to get into.  

We went for lunch today with a couple who work with me and she is preggies and they were showing me the cot and pram etc they bought and i was sitting next to here and she was showing me how her stomach was moving around as the baby was kicking and i was like man you are one lucky girl!! I just cant wait to be there one day.  If this time doesnt work for me I hope my nhs go's come around quickly as dont want too wait around for too long! I want a baby now! hahahah wishful thinking!

anyways i dont feel like work either tomorrow!

chat laters

PS carol- i agree bb is boring me now too!  rex and his girl do MY HEAD IN!

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Just wondered, out of interest, is there somewhere in Aberdeen that you can get a private scan?  Hopefully i will get one at 12 weeks but just wondered if there was somewhere for say a 10 week scan, just for peace of mind, would pay for it.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

I know someone at work went for a private scan when their wife was pregnant think it may have been at the Albyn Hospital.  They are also south africans and they were concerned at the lack of scans done in the UK so they did 2 or 3 privately.

Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

abdncarol said:


> Just wondered, out of interest, is there somewhere in Aberdeen that you can get a private scan? Hopefully i will get one at 12 weeks but just wondered if there was somewhere for say a 10 week scan, just for peace of mind, would pay for it.
> Carol
> xx


Hi, I too wanted to see about a private one, have heard alot of talk on the boards about one at 7 weeks. I had posted a thread for any in Scotland but had no answers as yet, I have found one place in Livingston that does them though.


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies,

Carol, just asked DH, as thought remembered seeing something in A'deen, and he says there is a place in Broomhill where you can get a 4D scan, so they might do 2D scans too, you could always check.  Unfortunately, don't know the name of the place.

What a nightmare, Susan!  Your treatment seems very complicated, but I suppose because they have had to down regulate you, they will have to give you all the different hormones as your body won’t know when to produce them, having been down regulated.  You’ll be fit, anyway, after climbing up and down all those stairs to the Unit for all your check ups!  Hopefully, it will all be worth it.

Feel extremely lucky, therefore, re my FET, after reading what you have to go through.  Have just had to go up to the Unit for the last 3 days to get my hormones checked and have now been given the green light for my FET on Wed.  So, just going to try and chill out until then.  Then its Ye Olde Two Week Wait…  Not getting overly hopeful, though (sorry to be a pessimist), but was told recently at the Unit, that, given my age (was 40, two weeks ago) my success rate for FET is only about 18%.  You never know though.  

Have 8 frosties, so they are going to take out a few and see how they defrost, then take out one every hour after that until we get two good ones (hopefully).  We have decided, given my age and so on, to have two put back, so here’s hoping we get two.

Re X-Factor, I too am an addict.  Really makes you feel Autum/Winter is approaching when that comes on.

Keep well, everyone.

Bye for now.

Di


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks ladies, i did find that Broomhill one on an internet search but wasn't sure if it was only for much further on, I will call them and also Albyn just to see what they say and the costs.  
Good luck Di, we'll be here routing for you and sending you lots of      .  I am 40 in January and coming up for 8 weeks pregnant so hopefully that will give you hope.  We had 2 eggs put back in too and only have one baby.  
Cooked pork for Sunday roast but didn't fancy so poor hubbie had to go and get me duck, pancakes and rice pudding!  Just blamed it on the baby craving it!  Healthy eating starts tomorrow, don't want to end up enormous through my pregnancy, unless it's all baby!  Not exactly slim before we started the process and the IVF and all the hormones definitely made me put on weight.  Got 2 pairs of pregnancy trousers from Peacocks last week though so they will be nice and comfy.
Things are moving for everyone on their treatment, will be doing lots of     for you all and fingers crossed there will be lots of BFPs.  Just really appreciate all your support and I'm so glad I found this website, who knows maybe one day we can meet up at a place where there is plenty of room for lots of pushchairs!  That would be great.
Carol
xx


----------



## daisybell

Its a great excuse for new clothes Carol.  There seems to be loads of really nice pregnancy clothes at the moment, too.  I still get a Blooming Marvellous catalogue sent through, and I really like the look of one of the tunics in it and want to buy it, but I'm not even pregnant!  I keep thinking, it is slinky material, so it wouldn't matter if I didn't have a bump, but  then I think, nah, it would probably have loads of extra material and look stupid on me.  Anyway, have fun shopping.  This is where all the good fun (and the overdrafts) start!

Di


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good morning all.

Hope everyone is fine today, I am my usual nervous self, my achy tight tummy symptoms seem to have vanished, which causes me to worry yet again. I am hoping all is fine. Have been feeling a little queasy but unsure if thats a symptom or just through worry ha ha.

I am going to be   soon!
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well dreaded Monday morning again    What a thought I could just sleep  

Oh well gotta be grateful for small mercies as in at least it's not raining (but I better not speak too soon!!!)

Hope everyone else is doing fine today?

Know the feeling shortnsweet - every niggle you just don't know what it is.  One day I feel fine totally normal (if there is such a thing) and strat to fret that I have "no symptoms" then I have other days when I don't even have the energy to run to the toilet every 2 minutes   so your not going barmy alone!!

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning.

Yip Bloo all us ladies at work   so dont feel like working today as have only 1 person in the office everyone is away travellling etc.  Well at least its nice and chilled here, not that my job is stressful anyways.  I am just thinking here about what am I going to say to work when I need my time off etc what did you workers say to your workplace? I know most scans can be done like at 8.30 which is fine but its the EC and ET how much time did you guys take/need off?

Carol - you right about everyone's treatment all of a sudden starting round about the same time and am    that we all get our BFP's too!
Hope you find somewhere that can do your scan for you - how exciting.

Susan- how is your first day back at school hope you arent feeling so down today.

to the rest hope your pregnancies/ treatments etc are going well.

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning Sonia

Yeah I am SO not in the mood for work today probably because it is so fine outside and don't like being stuck in here.  Spooky Sonia it is really quiet here today as well, lots of folks off on hols and I guess last day before school starts  

In answer to your question - in my previous job I didn't tell anyone what I was going through (didn't feel comfortable with it) so got all my appointments early in the morning and as I work flexi noone really bothered asking, which was fine.  But such an emotional roller-coster and you really don't feel like coming into work sometimes, so I guess I did take a few days sick, esp when we got bad news.

As for my new post here, everyone is fab, really supportive and excellent friends to me so I felt comfortable and at ease sharing with them.  Although I only told my close work colleagues and boss when I would be off re treatment etc and everyone was behind me 100% and supported me throughout which without them I think I would have been a nervous wreck  .  I am choosing not to tell anyone else my "pregnancy" news until after 12 week scan.  I guess it is a personal decision that only you can make, but in my opinion I did feel more comfortable not having to lie/sneak around.

Let me know how you get on

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well we have booked our scan - a 7wk one on Sat 30th so only few weeks away - very excited and yet nervous as well!!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, hope you're all well.  Sweet please don't think you're going  , I found the weeks before the scan much longer than the 2WW and was honestly driving myself nuts.  I was crying before Avril even started the scan as was so scared it would all go wrong.  Are you getting your scan at the fertility clinic?  
Bloo I'm exactly the same, worry when no symptoms and definitely still getting some cramps, like sharp pains in the pelvic area, just hoping it's my body preparing for the body.  What is you due date?  Mine is 30th March, seems like miles away!  
Been to see a house this morning, it needs so much work, every room would need gutting, walls knocked down, etc but it was on a lovely piece of land so we'll have a think about it.  Just not sure if I can be bothered with all the work when I'm pregnant too, decisions decisions.
Kids out weeding the garden and cutting the grass, which is great.  Been to Balmedie beach with the dog and tired him out.  Still nervous about going away on Wednesday, even staying at my in laws seems a nightmare as I have to wee about 4 times a night and hate disturbing everyone. 
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

abdncarol said:


> Hiya girls, hope you're all well. Sweet please don't think you're going , I found the weeks before the scan much longer than the 2WW and was honestly driving myself nuts. I was crying before Avril even started the scan as was so scared it would all go wrong. Are you getting your scan at the fertility clinic?
> Bloo I'm exactly the same, worry when no symptoms and definitely still getting some cramps, like sharp pains in the pelvic area, just hoping it's my body preparing for the body. What is you due date? Mine is 30th March, seems like miles away!
> Been to see a house this morning, it needs so much work, every room would need gutting, walls knocked down, etc but it was on a lovely piece of land so we'll have a think about it. Just not sure if I can be bothered with all the work when I'm pregnant too, decisions decisions.
> Kids out weeding the garden and cutting the grass, which is great. Been to Balmedie beach with the dog and tired him out. Still nervous about going away on Wednesday, even staying at my in laws seems a nightmare as I have to wee about 4 times a night and hate disturbing everyone.
> Carol
> xx


No I am getting my scan done privately in Perth as I am not with the clinic anymore, we had to go away and keep plugging away naturally for a while and I had to lose some weight. So I have booked in to get a private one as I cant stand the weight till 12 weeks one ha ha.


----------



## abdncarol

Nicky that is fantastic news, well done !!!!   
If I hadn't fallen pregnant this time I would have definitely thought about adoption or fostering.  How exciting to think of next summer to have 2 kiddies, yippee!
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats Nicky I am SO chuffed for you that is excellent news and I hpe everything falls into place for you and there are no dramas along the way.  When do you start your assessment??  Or have you actually gon through all that and been approved at Panel??  Sorry if im being dense and you may have said all this before but I have mum brain ha ha ha ha .

Carol - My due date is 24th March can't belive we are SO close together I hope I get you as a labour/maty buddy!!!  

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

I've said it already but I'll say it again - CONGRATULATIONS NICKY!!!          

Not too happy with this being back to work malarky.   I can't go on this website during the day because our technicians can see what everyone is doing at all times and now it'll be back to doing work every evening so I can't come on here so often now.   Sorry, if my messages get shorter and shorter as the year goes by. 

Daisybell - I get that Blooming Marvellous catalogue too.  I bought something for my niece a few years ago and now they send it to me.  I try not to look at it but now and again I find myself daydreaming about buying baby things from it.  

Sonia - I told the people who needed to know at work about my treatment.  Because I work 40 miles away, there's no way I can get there on time, even when I have a 8.30am appointment.  I've found with the IVF clinic though that they don't tend to give you early morning appointments and have ended up with 10am appointments a lot.  Because I was ill with OHSS after my EC, I had to be off work anyway so didn't have to worry about how much time to take off.  When it comes to my ET though, I still have no idea how much time to take off. I keep putting off thinking about it but should really decide soon!  

Off to do some work
Susan
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Congrats Nicky xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well ladies its another horrible morning wet and miserable. But its sunny with me cause I am pregnant ha ha ha! 

Feeling bit squeamish this morning so dunno if morning noon and night sickness gonna kick in soon.

Hope everyone is fine today!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

What a crap day  

Good luck Susan with the mob today will be thinking about you  

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning Ladies

Wow Nicky congrats     you must be over the moon.  Hope there is no hangover this morning....! ha ha ha oh and a belated  hope you had a lovely day!

Susan - oh hope the getting back to school malarky gets better!  and I understand if your messages get shorter but do let us know how it goes with you!!

Bloo - yip this day is miserable! hope it dosent stay like this the whole day!  

To the rest hello and hope you have a lovely day!

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well ladies I spoke to my work today as its a small office and it will be hard to hide symptoms and i also have lifting involved.

Wasn't quite the reaction I hoped for, I have only been in job 2 and half months and am on probation for 6 so I was worried about it.

My boss didn't congratulate me she was just kind of shocked and just said oh well - I don't know what to say, all I can say is Oh Well.

So I think I am on thin ice.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

shortnsweet - oh no! what job do you have?  and why were you on such a long probation if you dont mind me asking?  Well they cant really sack you because you pregnant but If I were you and they start giving you grief then I would just do temp work?  what do you think?

Soniax


----------



## daisybell

shortnsweet - not what you need, at this stage.  Hopefully they won’t start getting funny with you.  

Nicky – Fab news.  I have a friend who adopted two babies (both born on same day, but not brothers and sisters) and she is sooo happy, so wishing you all the best.

Everyone else, big hi from me today, even it if is peeing down outside.

Well, got an unexpected phone call from embryologist today (wasn’t expecting call till tomorrow) and we now have two embys defrosted and ready to go for tomorrow.  So excited!  At the Unit at 11 tomorrow, so if you see a woman, bloke and a wee bairn, it’s us, so wish us luck!!!

Off for now.

Di
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Saffa77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> shortnsweet - oh no! what job do you have? and why were you on such a long probation if you don't mind me asking? Well they cant really sack you because you pregnant but If I were you and they start giving you grief then I would just do temp work? what do you think?
> 
> Soniax


It is standard at my company for all new employees to have 6 months probation, it is a clerical type post so its not as though it will be difficult for me to work during pregnancy.

They are not being nasty or that it is just that I was shocked by the reaction as no Congrats or a Well Done. Nevermind!


----------



## abdncarol

Di wishing you lots and lots of           for tomorrow, good luck.
Had first appointment with midwife today, nothing exciting, just lots of form completing and she took my blood pressure which was quite low.  
Been awake since 3am so early to bed for me tonight me thinks.
Carol
xx


----------



## caribou

Hi there ladies!

Lovely summer's day again - not!  I've just got home and put one of my winter jumpers on!!

Nicky, congratulations on your news!  At least you now have something to look forward to and to plan towards.  Will probably go down the adoption route if all else fails.  

Not giving up yet though even though I think my 3rd attempt is just about to fail.  Got all my usual AF pains and they seem to be getting stronger.  Just know that period is on it's way  

Susan, I hope going back to work hasn't been too much of an ordeal for you.  I remember the days when I always dreaded going back to school after the holidays - I used to always cry!

Carol and Bloo - hope you are both keeping well.  So wish I get good news this weekend, but have a feeling it's failed again.  Just wish my body would bl**dy work!

Sonia - hope that pesky cyst isn't bothering you too much!

Di - good luck with the FET.

Sorry if I've missed anyone - have trouble keeping up with all the chat!

Lots of love

Kari xxx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hiya everyone   sorry I have taken so long to get back been so busy since last Thursday with 1 thing or another. Last week seemed to be my week from hell, the smear results, the IVF getting cancelled & then my car decided to give up the ghost, all this in 3 days I was about off my head!!!!! 
Well heres the news on my colposcopy appointment, the Dr had a look & he said I had a infection, he then gave me 3 needles in my cervix, took a biopsy & then cauterised it, I have to refrain from sex for 2 weeks, this wont be hard as my DH is away   He also told me that he would get my results in 2 weeks time & he will fax the unit with the results so that I don't have to delay my treatment 4 any length of time, which is good news but I will have to get another smear in 6 months time!!!
I have now been wondering how long I have had this infection & if this was maybe the cause of my last treatment ending   I also think that someone is watching over me the now   due to this happening just before I was due to start my DR!!!! 

I hope all is well with all you yummy mummys  
Gotta go as I'm waiting on Tesco.com coming with my shopping now that I'm without a car  

Speak soon 

Love T xxxxxxx


----------



## caribou

Celtic Ghirl - I knew I'd miss someone!

That's great news about your situation, and that your treatment won't be delayed too much!  I remember getting my HSG a couple of years ago and they discovered that I had one of those cervical ectropion(?) thingys, but they weren't worried about it - quite common.  It just disappeared by the next time I had a smear.  Seems to be related to hormones - they have a lot to answer for!

Good luck with everything - hope this week is a better one for you.

Kari xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies!

Di - wishing you lots of luck and sending you loadsa         for tomorrow!

Carol - I was the same last week mostly form filling but was lucky as was told was really healthy even tho I dont feel it  

Celtic Girl - As you say better to know now that later - hope its all good news x

Shortnsweet - Wouldn't worry too much about them at work maybe they feel they don't know you enough as yet to share your joy (and if they don't know you past and struggles)

 to all and hope you are all keeping well on this yucky day  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

This is the first chance I've had to check here today and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms! Busy day at work today cause all those teenagers came back expecting to be taught.  Schools are really nice places without the children   Had the usual first day back hassles with seniors chopping and changing subjects now that they have their exam results.  Had one of my 2nd year band 3 classes (the lowest of the lowest ability!) and spent the time splitting up fights and arguments.  "He's looking at me!" is a common thing I hear from them.  And they expect me to care  

Good news though - our janitors and cooks are striking tomorrow and because of some health and safety rule, and also the fact that nobody will be there to unlock the school in the morning, I don't have to go to work tomorrow!!!   I've taken plenty home with me to do tomorrow but whether I do it or not is another matter!  Stayed at school for an extra 2 hours and will be doing more tonight so I won't feel too guilty if I take it easy tomorrow!  

Shortnsweet - sorry to hear that your work wasn't too overjoyed for you.  As Bloo said, they maybe don't feel they know you well enough yet.  Anyway, don't get to worried about it.  We all make up for them here and couldn't be happier!    

Di - good luck for tomorrow.     Let us know how you get on.  

Carol - good to hear that your midwife appointment went well. Get to bed early tonight  

Hi to everyone else.  Injection time for me now.  Oh, what an exciting life I lead!!!  

Susan
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Bloo & Susan xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Kari, please don't give up hope yet, I felt my AF was coming the whole 2 weeks as  had cramps, just like before I get my period and then I got my BFP.  Sending you lots and lots of     .  Hang in there petal.
Celtic you've had such a time of it.  I was told today because I'd had laser treatment twice on my cervix it could affect my birth, just lovely!  I am just going to put it to the back of my mind until next year and worry about it then  .  
Susan, a day off, great!  You enjoy it!  You have so much work to do, such a stressful job for you, really admire teachers, especially secondary school age.
Short I would have been the same as you, hurt that she didn't congratulate you, but agree with the other girlies, maybe just doesn't know you well enough to know the right thing to say.
Bloo think we are going to go for the private scan that they check for down symdrome, have to pay for it but if it gives us peace of mind then it will be worth it.
Big hgus to everyone 
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, my DS school is closed 2morrow too. They first said it would be open, then 2 hours later we get phone calls to say its closed. Grrrrrrr, trying to get him (and me) into a routine and this isnt helping! Its alright for me as i work from home but feel sorry for parents who need to find emergency childcare.

Glad the first day back at school went well for him as its less stress for me. Im doing well keeping stress free and have my baseline scan on monday.  What should i expect from that??

Di - good luck for 2morrow
Carol - glad things went well for you - peace of mind.
Kari - hang on in there    
Shortnsweet - my work were awful to me when i told them i was pregnant and you know what, i thought Stuff Them.  I just carried on at work did my job, got my maternity pay. When they rang to see when i was going back i just laughed at my boss down the phone and said something that i cant repeat on here and loved myself for it  

Hi to everyone else..... I too am not the greatest at keeping up and personals etc!


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

wow everyone has been chatty tonight!

Di - good luck for tomorrow!!! let us know how you get on.

Carol- glad the midwife appointment went well.  Just cant keep up with everyones appointments etc anymore!


Celtic ghirl - good that you found out now rather than later. 

Susan - sweet that you have a day off!!! how is d/r going?? I have had enough of my hot flushes!  

donsbabe - glad you keeping stress at bay. At the baseline scan they basically scan to see that the down regging  has worked i.e they see they your lining is really thin so they can start you on stimms - all the best of luck.  

to the rest have a good evening.
Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi to everyone - hope all is well today! xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone

How's everyone today?  

Sonia - I'm with you about those hot flushes.  I thought I might get away with not having them this time (wishful thinking I think!) but they're back.   During the night was a nightmare.  I was so hot, DH was snoring and I was flapping about trying to get cool! I'm exhausted this morning - just as well I haven't had to go to work!  

Donsbabe - glad to hear DS's first day back went well.  Changes in routines can be very difficult so glad it went smoothly yesterday.  Him being off today can't help though  

I'm planning on working from home this morning and then relaxing this afternoon.  Having said that, there's not really much left of the morning so should really switch off this computer and get on with things!  

Have a nice day everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today.  Well I am at home as well today because of the lovely strike (I work for our WONDERFUL council).  DP said I should be down Union Street marching ha ha ha yeah right much rather stay in my bed.  Our new mattress arrived so will be trying that our tonight hope it's comfy!!!

Oh well of to get myself some eats - decisons decisions  

Carol i was told by midwife that I would get a blood test at 16 weeks to test levels for downs syndrome if they are high then we will take it from there re decision for further test, but I understand from your point of view with beinf older (no disrespect).  Our donor was 35 and as I am 34 very similar in age to me so blood test should give a good result.

Kari - Don't give up hope yet Carol is right I also had period like symptoms during my 2ww good luck xx

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Had a lovely afternoon at my sisters today until she told me she's 9 weeks pregnant. I'm really happy for her but just broke down in tears in front of her and haven't stopped since   My mum and dad, BIL's parents and brothers and sisters have known for a few weeks but they've crept around us not saying anything. I feel so pathetic and useless!   She cried too and didn't actually use the words 'I'm pregnant'.  She just said something like 'do you know something about me?'  Well, I did because her daughter is 2 1/2 now and because my sister is 3 years younger then me, I assumed she would do the same with her children.  She's also been falling asleep everytime she sits down and there was a huge panic a few weeks ago when my niece had chicken pox and my sister went to the doctor.

I get on so well with my sister but don't know how I'm going to cope with the next 9 months if we have no luck.

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan giving  you a huge huge big  , my heart really goes out to you petal.  I know exactly how you feel, it's like everyone around you can have a baby no problem and life just seems so unfair.  Just think though of all those little fertilised eggs you have sitting at the hospital right now, ready to be implanted into your tummy in the very near future now.  Hopefully very shortly it's going to be your turn and then you and your sister can go through your pregnancies together.  Will     that happens for you, you deserve it.  
Take care 
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

Big   to you.  I can totally relate as I have been there except it was DP's sister.  Just when we were going through it all she met her partner was engaged and fell pregnant all within in 3 months....... I took it really bad and struggled a lot with it as was always thinking "why me" why can SHE get pregnant at the drop of a hat and WE have to struggle with no luck.  Its so unfair    We did our best to accept it as I suppose our problems wasn't her fault??  But then a double blow she fell pregnant AGAIN months after having our niece, I like you felt useless, inadequate she was popping the out like peas in a pod and we were waiting for someone to give me an egg as my body was defunct as well as male factor how unlucky could we be   

Anyhoo I love my niece and nephew more than anything in the world and they actually helped me come to accept using a DE, it takes time and tears Susan but you will get there.  Here if you need to talk xxx

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan, I know its hard but your little miracle will come xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies


Oh susan    please try not to feel so down - think it was everything at once starting school, d/r and now sister think that just hit the nail on the head.  Hope you feel better and try not be too upset - even though i know i would too but you know what your turn will come!

Well I received my protocol in the post today dont know if any of you ladies received one too ( dont know if its because we self funding this go?) anyhooo have my baseline scan on the 15th of September then start my drugs on the 16th - I will need to take 25iu of buserelin just to keep me d/r then my FSH injections - dont know which one at 300iu.  Dont know if that is the norm they start ppl at?  Carol what were you taking think it was 300 too? getting VERY nervous now!  DP has gone to NZ for 2 weeks and im all alone - not used to it I tell ya but am going to go to Portugal on Saturday to see my folks eeeeekkkkk they dont know nothing!  

I was also stoked to see that they booked me in on day 8 and day 10 for scans at 8 in the morning! that is cool which means work wont know anything!  very nice of them - they just gave me those appointments without me saying anything but guess they know we have to work etc.

Anyhhooooooooo am excited but scared.  

SoniaX


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Ok I am a little freaked out - I just sneezed and got a sharp pain in my lower right abdomen, I dont think this is normal is it??


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya again, Susan hope you're okay can't stop thinking about you.
Sonia I was started on 225 and then when poor responding I got put onto 300 afterwards so I think you starting on 300 is a good thing.  It's exciting that it's all happening for you.  Just come on here and chat to us when your DP is away, at least you have Portugal to look forward to.  Would love a week away in the sun.  I was supposed to go down to Middlesbrough today with hubbie but decided not to go, just feel too scared to be away from home so he's away with the kids until Monday and then away with work Tuesday - Friday.  Think it's good for him to be alone with the kids too as might be the last holiday on their own with their dad as fingers crossed there will be a new addition to the family.  Just plan to get the house back in order and relax too.  In bed already with laptop.  
Short sure that is fine, do understand though as every pain or feeling makes you think something is wrong.  I was scared to wee after the ET just incase the eggs plopped out!  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Carol - thanks for your response was trying to think of what dosage you started but couldnt remember.  I think I am starting on 300 as due to my endometriosis on my ovaries etc . I am just sooooo scared that I dont respond to drugs or only get like 3 follies or something.  That is my worst fear!! having endometriosis 'ages' your eggs/ovaries big time!! How many follies did you get again carol was it 4? and how many eggs?  Yeah I will make full good use of the sun! it works out perfectly with timing etc.    Yeah I would be the same I would not want to be away from home!  I was tempted to lie in bed with laptop too but dont have a tv there so am typing/reading and watching big brother.  Nicole does my HEAD IN.  Mikey cracks me up!

Susan HUGS HUGS HUGS - I wanna see a smile!

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again.

I'm much better now.   Phoned my sister to say congratulations and she told me how scared she was about telling me and had been putting it off each time we were together. It'll still be a struggle to see her getting bigger and bigger if I'm not but feeling a bit more positive now.  

Just nipped up here while it's the adverts on big brother so just a short message for now.  Feeling sorry for Mikey - he tries so hard! 

Susan
xx


----------



## daisybell

Sonia – not long now.  Sept will be here in no time.

Oh Susan, know just how you feel.  My sis popped out three and I still didn’t have a baby.  The only comfort I can give you is that I’m sure you will love your sis’s kid – your neice or nephew – to bits when it comes.  I loved my sis’s kids dearly even though I was going through my own private hell at the time.  Will be thinking of you and hope and pray you get lucky this time.  

shortnsweet3781 – wouldn’t worry, doesn’t sound like anything untoward.  Seem to remember had similar pains a couple of times after sneezing. It made me think of something that happened to me in later pregnancy, though - at about 7 months or so.  Had an orgasm when having sex - too much information, I know, but it IS a funny story - and when that happens your tummy contracts severely and you can see the actual shape of the baby in your tummy (well, I could anyway).  It still freaks me out when I think about it.  Anyway, sure sneezing is okay - orgasms I would steer clear of for the time being!!

Hi to everyone else.

ps. FET went okay today.  2WW now…

Di


----------



## abdncarol

I think I only had 2 good sized at one point and they needed 3 to go ahead and then it picked up.  They collected 7 and 4 fertilised but only 2 good ones okay to be put back in and didn't have any to freeze.  Was worried too as only 4 cells put back in and think 8 cell is the best and then look what happened!  
Oh my I would like to give Nicole a shake, she does my head in.  Rex is a pain too but really want Nicole to go on Friday.  I quite like Lisa, she is wacko but at least she's entertaining.  Mo makes me sick!!


----------



## abdncarol

Susan so glad you feel a bit better, it is completely understandable how you're feeling.
Di will     for you and keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Your story really made me laugh.  Even the thought of sex right now makes me feel yuck, told hubbie to wait til 12 weeks, poor lad.  
Oh my goodness how bad is Nicole, don't think i was ever like that at 19, I would hope not anyway!!


----------



## Saffa77

oh yes i remember now - yours picked up well 7 is good at EC!!!

I know Carol both Rex and Nicole need to leave they are evil ppl and negative and always complaining and talking about everybody else! Mo is Sick cant believe he ate that boggy!!!! GROSS we almost threw up last night!

Mikey is cracking me up he is so funny and knows what he is on about! I quite like him.

S


----------



## daisybell

Hey, hubby can wait, Carol.  I am sure he can keep himself occupied, anyway!!!  I was the same, think we only had sex about three or four times the whole pregnancy, cos I was scared it would cause problems.  And after the whole alien in my tummy thing, that put me off after that!!


----------



## Saffa77

Oh Di of course your FET was today!!! Glad it went well just cant keep up with everyone and of course getting my protocol just made me forgot about everything else!!! wow so its the 2ww! hope it all works out!!     When you testing?  do let us know how you get on - hope there will be more positive news

Susan so happy you feeling better you go girl!

Yeah I feel sorry for him - I hope he wins actually as he really does try!

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Di - glad your FET went well.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for your 2ww     Laughed at your story - so funny  

More big brother adverts so yet again, only time for a teeny tiny message

xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good morning!!!

Di your story was hilarious, thanks so much for giving me a laugh and taking away my stress!!!!

Susan Glad you are feeling better!!

Rest of the ladies Hope you are all well today!!!! I am feeling fine, did another test yesterday to reassure ourselves and it still says we are pregnant. I am definitely going


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well another "lovely" day. 

Susan glad you are feeling better and more positive, just think you could be pregnant same time as your sister stay positive!!

Di - Glad all went well with the FET       that you get a "happy ending" after the 2ww - laughed at the "ailen" story "freeky"

Carol - I am the same as you can't even think about sex at the moment..... either too tired, feeling queesy, being sick or have to pee     (nae exactly feeling sexy)

Hello to all others hope all is ok with you guys

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Feeling very sick today which is good sign - shows my hormones are still changing and developing.

Little one really does make mum feel yucky though ha ha!


----------



## Saffa77

hi girls!

Was sitting here at work thinking now that my EC would be (if all goes to plan) on the 30th September which is a Tuesday - would you recommend I take that day off and come back to work the next day?  or rest longer? because then about 3 days later you have ET which again if all goes to plan should be on the Friday so do you think the weekend and maybe Monday would be enough time off?

I was thinking to just take time off from EC until about the third day after ET?  What and how did you guys do it?  Am wondering what to say/do at work?  as they dont know anything.

Otherewise hope everyone is having a good day - this weather is GRIM roll on Saturday.
PS has anyone been to the Yatai japanese restaurant on Skene street?

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hello lovely ladies

Feeling in a very good mood today.  Everything went well at work (doesn't happen very often!) and cried so much yesterday that today feels like a new positive day. Not even the weather's getting me down.   Haven't had any hot flushes today.  Maybe that's helping.  

Shortnsweet - don't take this the wrong way, but I'm glad you're feeling sick today! I'm sure you know what I mean, it just means everything is going as it should be.  I'm not deliberately wanting you to feel ill - I'm not that nasty! (Well, only to certain pupils at school!!!)

Sonia - I can't be much help when it comes to advising you what to take off your work.  I had to be off because of my OHSS so didn't have to make the difficult decision. I'm still in a dilemma about what to do after my FET.  I know I want to take a few days off but not sure how long yet.  I'm useless at making at decisions - I just dither and dither about and hope someone tells me what to do.  Now, just let me think - who could make that decision for me?  I know!!! - you decide what to do and I'll just copy!!!  

Even having a whole evening to work to do isn't making me depressed today.  Very, very strange.

Susan
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say - I haven't been to Yatai.


----------



## Mummy30

I am planning to take the whole 2ww off my work.  Im a childminder and think that being on my own will help me millions. Also im avoiding lifting and looking after 2 under 2's will be too much for me i think.  Thats my decision, after reading books thats why i decided to take it off.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Feeling very ill again today so at least things are hopefully progressing normally !! xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Shortnsweet

Know the feeling and like you - I hope it is a good sign  

B x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

We can only keep our fingers crossed, I get a scan a week tomorrow, cant wait but at same time very nervous!!!!

Here's hoping!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Im sure it will be fine, but know where you are coming from.  I was a nervous wreck and kept thinking nothing would be there but it was.......

I am just waiting for 12 week scan now and then I MIGHT be able to relax


----------



## twinkle123

Hello everyone

How's everyone today? It's the weekend - yeah!!!  

Well after all that waiting around for AFs during the past few months, she arrived again today just 11 days after last time.  Now, why couldn't that have happened before instead of waiting 50 days each time, then I would be much further on with my FET.   I phoned the clinic at apparently, it's okay because it just means my down-regging is working well.

I'm still plodding away with my injections.  My legs are really bruised and it's getting quite painful but hey ho, nothing for it but to carry on. I bruise really easily anyway. 

Other than than, a suprisingly good day at work again. Very unusual!   I'll see what next week has in store though - it's not possible to have 2 good weeks in a row.

Eviction night tonight.  Who goes, you decide!!! I'm hoping for Nicole 

Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, isn't that just typical Susan!  Have you tried injecting into your tummy?  I didn't do that for ages, was a bit funny about it to be honest, but it was fine and actually found it easier than my thighs.  Although i have plenty of flab there!!  
Nothing exciting to report from me.  Went to Peacocks for a pair of maternity jeans today and did some shopping at Asdas.  Had my first bath since before ET, love a hot bath but just had a warm one tonight, really enjoyed it.  Don't worry I have been showering in the meantime!!!  
In bed already with the laptop, watching Corrie and just waiting for BB.  Sure Nicole will be kicked out and I bet she gets boo'd loads!!  Rex won't be happy.  She was just a brat with that Thriller task.  
Starting the healthy eating diet tomorrow (again), bought loads of fruit today.  
Hubbie away to a quiz night with the kids tonight in York.  Stepson did really well with his o'levels (or whatever they're called these days, how old am i).  He got 10 As, 6 A* and 2 Bs.  Was annoyed with him though as we gave him £100 to say well done and he didn't even send a text to say thank you, wee monkey!  Hubbie driving to Alton Towers with them tomorrow, which they'll love.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Susan, i too was going to say try injecting into your tummy, thats where i do mine. I bruised for the first few times and now i dont even feel it and it doesnt leave a mark at all.

Carol hope everything is going ok.

I cant wait for BB tonight, Surely Nicole will go. How awful is she, such a spoilt brat and cant wait for her to get booed.  Mikey to win!!!

Well, im ok, got my boiler fixed today, thankfully it could be fixed, i had a mini panick thinking id have to fork out for a new one. Then my kitchen sink got blocked so got DP to go get mr muscle sink unblocker only to come home and find its back to normal.

DS been back to school less than a week and im annoyed already. Everyone came out with letters with important info on them apart from him.  He has AS and got all confused as to why he didnt have a letter. I called the school to explain that his letters need to go straight into his bag and the silly receptionist just mumbled that it was not always possible. Grrrrrrr, how hard can it be? He just needs a little extra help due to his DS. So, back to school and back to stress which is what i dont need. 


The BIG match at Pittodrie tomorrow, cant wait! Bring it on! Thats a good way to get rid of my stress and shout my anger out on the referee  

Thats all my news, bit boring but hey!

     to everyone!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi folks thought it was time for a little update. I went to see my own GP today hadn't seen her since I found out as we saw a locum the other time.

She was so pleased for us - she is such a fab doc and has been so supportive of us. Anyway to cut to the chase so to speak, I mentioned about pains in my side I have been getting so she said she wanted to do a scan to check.  

And guess what I saw my little bub!!!! Little is not the word, I had to get an internal scan as a tummy scan. She doesn't think I am as far on as I thought, she is estimating I am about 5 weeks.

I was so scared when she was doing the scan but when she said the words thats your baby's heartbeat I was so relieved I started crying!!!

It was so wonderful, just a little flickering blob on the screen but it was amazing!!! I have 2 pics of my little cashew nut!!

Best day ever so far - shame I am not far as I thought but at least everything is looking well!!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Donsbabe that is terrible about your son, it must be so frustrating for you.  You yell at that referee tomorrow and get all your frustration out!
That's fab news short, didn't know your doctors could do a scan.  You must feel so relieved.  I honestly still get pains in my tummy and my midwife said it's just everything stretching inside, I'm 8 weeks + 3 right now.  
I would love another scan at 10 weeks but not sure if there is anywhere in Aberdeen that would do it, must phone Broomhill and Albyn just to check.  Just want peace of mind there is still a little heartbeat there.  Then get my 12 week scan on 18 September.  Have to pay £225 for that one but it's a scan that gives good results about whether your baby would have down syndrome or not and because of my age that is a possibility.  We would definitely still have the baby if it was positive but think it would be good to know.  Hopefully if 12 week scan is okay then I can relax for a while, just such a worry knickers!  
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

evening ladies

Yay its Friday and tomorrow im off to Portugal yay yay yay cant wait.  Hope to get a nice tan and relaxation in time for stims on the 16th September.  I was thinking today and am going to get doc to sign me off from EC to about 5 days after ET as im thinking taking days here and there off might look suspect and then i feel guilty etc etc and just dont want to think about work then.  
Susans - so stoked that AF is here and its all normal as you d/r and so glad you feeling good and positive! you go girl!  

Donsbabe - how terrible about your son! that would make me mad and noone wants to see a women who is d/r in a bad moood! 

Carol - wow cant believe you already over the 8 week mark it just seemed like yesterday that you were stressing out about not having enough eggs! 

shortnsweet- awesome about the scan - it must make you feel so much better - well done!

as for Big Brother I HOPE NICOLE LEAVES i absolutely cant stand her and as for rex same thing i cannot believe the way they treat Mikey and respect to Mikey for being so strong.  To me I hope Mikey wins he deserves it the most out of anyone!!  He will hopefully be in the final with Darnell and katreya

Girls well heres a good luck to all in the next week whether you having scans or d/r etc I shall be back next Sunday to chat again!  Have a good week all and remember    

Just thinking now after my hols its 2 weeks then the rollercoaster begins eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk dont know if Im up for it!!! but for a bundle of joy I will do anything!

Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia you have a fantastic holiday, hope it's sunshine the whole while for you and you totally relax.  
Take care and chat when you get back.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again

Have a great holiday Sonia.  Remember to relax lots.  

Donsbabe & Carol - I used to inject my tummy many months and treatments ago.  I found it okay but was bruising really bad.  When I moved to my leg, I found it so much less painful but it might be time to be going back to the tummy. Oh the things we've to worry about! 

Donsbabe - sorry to hear about the problems with your son.   That's just one stress you can easily do without just now. Does he get any auxiliary help at school?

Carol - well done to you stepson.  That's some good grades he's got there. Hope you're enjoying the peace and quiet.  

Shortnsweet - that must have been amazing getting that scan.  So exciting!!!  

Hi to everyone else  
Susan
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Carol, 

Albyn don't do scans I tried them. I am very lucky to have a doctor that does, she is such a great support. She is even going to do my dating scan in another 5 weeks time.

Hope everyone is well today.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya how is everyone today?  Nothing exciting to report from me, had a pretty lazy day, did some cleaning, a wee snooze and now in bed watching Big Brother.  
Sitting here with my pjs bottoms down below my tummy cause my tum is so swollen, most of it fat I'm sure at this early stage!  Been healthy today though, for a change.  Get so worried as no real symptoms, boy I thought getting pregnant would be the most difficult part but I'm still going  .  Fingers crossed I will relax after the 12 week scan, will be so nervous about that and I'm getting it the day before I go away with 12 of my girlfriends for a weekend to Edinburgh.  Bloo do you feel the same way?  At least you have your sickness to reassure you, I don't have any of that.  Still have to wee about 3 times during the night though.  
Hope everyone has had a lovely day, at least the sun has been out.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

How we all doing today?  Im just having a lazy day as feeling bit yuck today ahhhh the joys!!  DP watching Grand Prix YAWN!!

I got my date through for an ante-natal appointment (unsure if this is including my scan).  Anyhoo it is for 23rd September!!!!  I will be 14 weeks by then was REALLY hoping to get it done before then.  Going to phone them tomorrow and explain that I am on holiday that week and would really like an appointment before we go away.  I can't wait until then I would be cracking up    .

Carol don't worry bout the no symptoms one day I feel fine, next day Yuck!!!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

baseline scan tomorrow for me, eeeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## caribou

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say goodbye.  Got our 3rd BFN this morning    Not sure what to do next, so topic is closed for us for the time being.  Really beginning to doubt now that it will ever work for us.  Thing is, there is nothing wrong with either of us, just don't seem to be able to get that BFP we so badly want.

The pregnancy test messed with our heads this morning - just to make things harder!  Test this morning was negative, so went back to bed and had a good cry.  When I got up 2 hours later, there was a line!  Knew it was just an evaporation line in my heart, but had to go and get another test just to make sure on hospitals advice.  Got a digital one which spelt it out for us 'not pregnant'!!!  Period has yet to start.  I know this sounds daft but I'm sure someone is 'up there' looking down on us and punishing us for whatever reason. 

Booked a holiday this afternoon.  Off on Wednesday to far away shores to try and get away from all this.

Good luck to you all.  Hope you have more luck than us!

See ya.

Kari xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Kari, I am so so so sorry to hear your  news, sending you and your other half big big  .  So glad you've booked a holiday as you just need some time to yourselves to get your head around it all and discuss what you want to do next.  This process is just horrendous and I don't think anyone can understand what it's like unless they're going through it or have done in the past.  I don't know the right things to say as I don't know if you feel you can try again, I know some ladies have been through it more than 8 times and I don't think i'd be strong enough to do that.  Your holiday sounds just what you need and I hope you're away to somewhere lovely.  Will be thinking about you.
Dons good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.
Carol
xx


----------



## caribou

Thanks Carol,

I've felt so so sad today.  Don't think I'm ready to give up yet though.  We have just 1 in the freezer, so will give that a go sometime.  We've used up all our NHS go's now, so will have to fund everything from now on. 

It's difficult - didn't know whether to save our money for future treatment or spend it on holiday, but the pair of just need to get away and have some fun together.  We'll find the money somehow.

I've felt so weepy today and my mum and sister have cried too.  Sister has offered to help out should I need it in the future - she's my twin and I know she would do anything to help if she could - she's already talking about donating her eggs to me!!!  Thing is, there's nothing wrong with mine, just don't seem to get many!

We are off to Cyprus on Wednesday - all very last minute!  Have to make do with last years bikini's - thankfully they still fit!!!

Absolutely dreading putting my cat in the cattery.  I find it hard enough, but with today's result, I know I'll greet away!

Sad to see the Olymics finish - I'd secretly nick named my embryo's 'Gold and Silver' (one was an 8 cell, the other a 5 cell).  Mad I know!!

Take care.  Thanks for listening.

Kari xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Kari - so sorry to hear your news today.   I know there's nothing we can say to make you feel any better but as long as you know we're all here if you need us.   Enjoy your holiday away.  It'll be just what you need at a time like this. That's nice of your sister to offer.  Whether you take her up on the offer or not, at least the though is there.

Donsbabe - good luck for tomorrow.   Let us know how you get on.  I'm in for my scan next Saturday to see if my down-regging has worked.  I really hope so because if not, I'll be injecting for about another 25 days after Saturday.  If it's worked then there'll only 18 days and loads of pessaries and tablets to go. I'm so fed up with all these injections.  It's just not natural!  

So glad it was sunny today.  Managed to get my washing out to dry for a change.

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok, i know im a blonde essex girl but whats a pessarie?


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Kari - sorry to hear your news   We are all here if you need support, but as everyone is saying I'm sure your holiday is just what you and other half need right now!!

Donsbabe - good luck today!!

Hope everyone is well today - I am in my 5th day of feeling yucky all day!!!! Nothing seems to help, at least at the weekend I was off work and could go to bed , now today I am at work and have to try and be normal although all I want to do is puke lol!!


----------



## Saffa77

Kari - sooo soooo sooo sorry to hear your news!  The best thing to do is to go on holiday and forget it all!  Everything happens for a reason and your turn will come!  

Donsbabe - good luck for that scan and let us know how you get on.

At my folks place in Portugal and going to be goin to the beach soon so thought i would pop in here quickly and see how you all doing.  I am really battling with my hot flushes at the mo they seemed to have gotten worse think it cos its so humid here!  also had a very bad headache yesterday!    Anyhooooo getting nervous for the 16th not long now until stims!  

to all the others hello and hope you all good

Chat later

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Kari - So sorry to hear your news   to both you and your other half.  Don't know what to say as I know nothing will make you feel better, glad you have booked a holiday, best thing to do, go and relax and have some fun together as a couple, you both need each other at the moment and just to get away from everything.  Withing you the best of luck I am sure it will all work out for you, just gonna be longer and harder which sucks I know.  Always here if you need us.  Take care xxx

Donsbabe - Good luck let us know how it goes  

Sonia - Jealous of you in Portugal as not all the great here today!

Hello to all you other ladies hope you are all keeping well.  Got my antenatal appointment changed so now the 16th September which I am lot happier with as will be before SIL wedding!!

D xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Kari -   sorry about your news, cant imagine how you are feeling, keep your chin up and enjoy your holiday.

Well, had my scan this morning and it went really well.  Cant remember the nurses name but she was lovely and put me at ease. I have 7 follies each side which she said was ok, and my lining is less than 1mm. Got to wait for blood test results this afternoon and hopefully start stimming on wednesday.  Need to watch for over stimulation though. I am very happy, another rung up on our ladder and hopefully we will reach the top very soon.


----------



## daisybell

Kari – Big hugs.   Hopefully the holiday will help clear your heads a bit and give you a bit of a break from it all.  Wishing you the best with whatever you decide.

Donsbabe – Great news re your scan.  Didn’t see you there today.  Were you in early?  I was in at 11.30 to get my progesterone levels checked after the FET last week.  Only 9 more days to go till my test (not that I’m counting!  ).  

Sonia – I too am jealous.  Hope you are having a lovely time.  You deserve it.  We go on holiday next week for two weeks and can’t decide whether to go to our caravan in Aviemore or book something last minute overseas, given the pants weather here at the moment.  But to be honest, can’t really afford to go abroad, anyway, given the money we have spent on IVF and the FET this year.  And if it doesn’t work this cycle, probably face more costs in the next couple of months too.  Hubby earns good money, but these treatments fairly sap the bank balance!  So we will likely stay in ‘sunny’ Scotland.

shortnsweet3781 – Great news that you are feeling rotten – and I mean that in the best possible way!!  Hopefully it will give you reassurance that all is well.  Ps.  Have you tried ginger biscuits for the queasiness?  I never needed them, but other people seem to swear by them.

Bloo & Carol – how you girls feeling today?

Susan – Keep plugging away girl. You’ll get there.  You must be black and blue, though.

Hi to everyone else.  

Di


----------



## Mummy30

Hi Di

Yeah i was in at about 1015, my appt was at 1030 but i got seen early. 

Im still waiting for the phone call about my bloods, bet they phone when im pickingDS up from school. got a bad feeling that 7 follies is too much and cant start stimms....... the nurse was pleased though, will wait and see........ its all a waiting game aint it.....


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Ok girls freaking out again, have got some pink discharge and my queasiness has gone. I am so scared i am losing my little one. Getting cramps but nothing worse than usual, called midwife who basically said  nothing they can do, if it goes to full on bleeding worse than period cramps call them and they will take me in and see if I have lost it.


----------



## Bloofuss

Shortnsweet

Just relax and take it easy, rest up and look after yourself.  As they say nothing they can do just keep and eye on the bleeding I am sure it will stop.  Period like pains are normal so I have been told as I had them quite bad as well and I also had a bleed when I was about 5 weeks.  I know how you are feeling and you will be scared/anxious but try to relax and take it easy and I will   that everything is okay for you.

xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

How are we all today?

Sonia - hope you're enjoying your relaxing, warm holiday in Portugal. We're not jealous!!!   My hot flushes seem to have calmed down for now. I'm now into headaches every day which is driving me mad! 

Bloo - glad you got your appointment changed. Well done!  

Donsbabe - good news that the nurse was happy with your scan. You don't want OHSS - it's an evil thing!   I felt awful for about a week and couldn't eat, walk or do anything really. I wasn't too amused either when they did a scan and talked about fluid heading towards my lungs and they would maybe have to admit me. Luckily it didn't come to that.

Daisybell - only 9 days to go. You hang on in there!   You definitely deserve a holiday away after all of this. 

Shortnsweet - I'm no expert in signs and symptoms of prgnancy but I've read plenty of times on here that some bleeding and discharge is normal.  Seems to be a common sign of the little one getting comfy and nestling down for 9 months.   I'm sure everything's fine. 

Not much to report here.  On the treatment front, still down-regging, having headaches every day and waiting for Saturday's scan to see if the drugs are working.
Work was good this morning.  Classes all worked well.  This afternoon was a different story.  I don't have much patience at the moment, had a splitting headache and had one of my low ability classes who were making far too much noise for my liking!

Another evening of work again.  Oh, what fun! 
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Susan, hope the scan goes well, the nurse who scanned me was Gillian, she was just lovely!    Ive had headaches every day too, and my hot flushes have now moved to night time. Everytime i wake up and last night it was a lot, i get a hot flush. Off comes the duvet - then i decide i need a wee - then decide im too cold - then too hot again - finally drift back off only for it to start again lol


----------



## abdncarol

hiya everyone, hubbie and dog home so happy happy girl.  Really missed them both, especially as hubbie had such a great time away with the kids.  My in laws had the dog for a few days, think he was digging holes in their garden, oops!  Mike busy packing his bag for going away tomorrow until Friday, not to worry, has to be done and I'll have Monty the Menace to keep me company.  
Short it's such a worrying time for you, as Bloo and the other girls said it is pretty common and just try to rest.  I know Bloo took some time off work to try and rest, is that possible for you?  Will   for you that everything is okay.  
Susan I used to suffer with headaches too, mainly when I was on the stimm drugs and I read it was often down to dehydrated, I used to drink those lucozade sport drinks and it really made a difference. Tescos did their own kind too and if I had a few of them it made my headache disappear.  
Fingers crossed they will work for you too.  Best of luck for Saturday.
Nope Sonia not jealous at all, looking like the incredible hulk but not jealous, hee hee.  
Dons 7 is a fine number, I only had 2 for a long time, then it changed to 7 in the end.  i think as long as you have 3 of the right size they will continue with treatment, which I never though I'd end up with.  
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks for the support yesterday ladies, discharge has been clear again since, and I am feeling my usual sick self which can only be a good sign. Roll on my 10-12 week scan so I can see if everything looks normal and OK!!!

Hope everyone is well today - I am feeling sick as a dog again!!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

OK maybe i spoke to soon, I am again worrying, i had to go to toilet ( I know this is too much info but I don't know who else other than you lot to talk to) to do a number 2, it was a bit strained and when wiping I had a bit of pink, I know don't know if its discharge or from my behind and I cant seem to tell. I thinks its maybe discharge, so I am really worried.


----------



## Bloofuss

Shortnsweet I am sure things will be fine.  Only need to worry if lots of blood and if it is red.  I am sure you will be okay, but know that it is worrying and hard to do but try and relax 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya ladies

holidays going well just on the computer here at my folks again! it is soooooooooooo hot here dont know if I could live in this heat all the time but for now I am loving it.

How are you all?  I was reading on some other threads about the stimming drugs they used and have heard that Menopur is a good one for poor responders (not that I know if I am a poor responder or not yet) and the other 2 which are also used are called Puregon and Gonal-F which I have heard are just FSH drugs whereas Menopur contains something else which I cant remember right now.  Do you ladies know which ones they use in Aberdeen?  I just know the strength I will be on but dont know which drug it just say 300ui of FSH stimulating drug.

Anyways hope you all well.  Susan how is the d/r going?  when do you start stimming?  all the other ladies on 2ww or d/r etc how you all?

Chat laters
Sonia x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi girls,

Well been traumatic day! Had more bleeding today, well discharge rather. then started getting pains. So hubby and I took a trip to A & E. We got referred to the maternity hospital who ran tests and I got another scan. I have had a threatened miscarriage. I still have a small bleed inside, but for the moment little one is hanging in there and the heartbeet is strong. We are praying he/she will keep on fighting.

I got more accurate dates and my own thoughts were bang on. I am home now and shattered, am taking a day off work tomorrow just to chill out and relax.

I need all your positive thoughts and prayers to keep my little one safe!!!!


----------



## daisybell

shortnsweet -  Keep positive.  As you say, your bubbas heartbeat is still strong.        

Di


----------



## Saffa77

Hi shortnsweet

try not worry yourself sick.  One girl at my work was 10 weeks and had terrible heavy red bleeding for 2 days and doctor thought it was a miscarriage but was only a blood vessel that had ruptured which caused the bleeding and she now has a healthy baby boy.  I have heard that bleeding in the beginning is very common.  Take it easy ok... and rest up lots!

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Shortnsweet - I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!       You've got a little fighter there!

Sonia - I won't be stimming this time because I'm hopefully having a FET. I've got a scan on Saturday to see if my down-regging has worked and if so, will have another 18 days or so before my FET.  That's if they thaw okay - that's my biggest worry at the moment!   There's always something to worry about!

Glad you're enjoying your holiday. Are you making sure you relax? 

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Short sending you lots of            .  Just try to stay in bed tomorrow as much as you can, glad you heard your little heartbeat as that would have given you peace of mind.  
Big   to everyone else
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Shortnsweet

SO glad that all seems to be okay, you rest up girl and look after yourself

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi

Susan - thank you yes I am making sure I am relaxing and have been chilling with my mom on the beach most days  - very good I love the sun!

Carol - do you remember was stimming drugs you were on?  Heard Menopur is good but think the clinic uses either Puregon and Gonal-F

Soniax


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

I had my check up appointment at the fertility clinic on Monday and i got the news i dreaded... 
The fertility doctor did a transvaginal scan becasue i was said i was in pain again... and low and behold the cysts are back...as big as they were - only taken just over 3 weeks to reappear after the aspiration...
This wasn't good news.. He's not going to bother with checking my tubes now!!
Having IVF will put my life in danger due to the drugs required to stimulate the ovaries..  
And because of my 'situation' of not being able to have surgery due to it also endangering my life it looks like i have to put up with the endo until its serious enough to operate on 

He said my only other option which theres very small chance of even working is egg donation which i didn't really want to do...

My head is all over the place at the moment, why i've come into work today i don't know.... 
I've been dealt one ****ty deck of cards!! Its one thing after another with me... (crohns, arthritis, perm stoma, endomitriosis) i'm sure i' must've done something terrible in a past life to live the life i am now 

Sorry this doesn;t make sense...

xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia I think it was Gonal-F that I was on, I have a terrible memory but pretty sure that's what it was.
Oh Gems I am so sorry to hear your news.  I don't know what to say, it really does seem like you've had to go through so much.  Sending you a massive big  .
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Gems - were you in about 10? I was in the waiting room and seen someone walk past in tears, with their man just behind them.  I remember thinking that poor lady and i felt really sorry for her.  Im pretty sure it was you, going by your photo. So sorry about your news,  Sending you lots of    .


----------



## Bloofuss

Gems - So sorry about your news sending you loadsa    .

Please don't give up.  I remember I went through a hell of a time being told that donor eggs were our only option and was TOTALLY opposed to the idea, even went as far to go down the route of adoption rather than donor eggs.......

But it did all change for me and I am glad that it did, don't get me wrong it took a long time and a lot of tears/tantrums and councelling but I am SO glad that I didn't give up on the idea as it has woked (and hopefully will continue to work).

I know we are all different and you may have your reasons for not going along the DE route but if you ever want to talk about it feel free to PM me.  But just now my thoughts are with you as I have been there and know what it's like   are all I can give at the mo.

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

donsbabe said:


> Gems - were you in about 10? I was in the waiting room and seen someone walk past in tears, with their man just behind them. I remember thinking that poor lady and i felt really sorry for her. Im pretty sure it was you, going by your photo. So sorry about your news, Sending you lots of   .


It was around 11am that i left the clinic...could well have been me..i wear glasses.

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi girls

thanx so much for the kind words...its means so much!!!

The DE situation is more about wondering how DH feels about it if you know what i mean...  I feel he's got it in to his head that we've been through so much the last 3 years he doesn't know if i can take anymore, menatally and physically (due to illness, surgeries etc) Deep down i keep thinking there wouldn't be a part of 'me' if you know what i mean?  
BUT..have only just been told about this option...  once i've had the time to think about it etc..i'm sure i will be ok about it...

xxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Time is a great healer.  Maybe it wasnt you who i saw, i seen the lady about 1020or so. Certainly looked like you and your DH though, unless you were just moving rooms.  

They do say that things in life happen for a reason but no one can take the pain away from you just now. We are all here with our worries etc and are all here to support each other  

I start stimms tonight, scared that i dont get the mixture right and scared of air bubbles.  Are they really bad for you, air bubbles?  I watched gillian closely when she showed me and ill watch the DVD again this afternoon, sure ill do it right, its just the first time is always a bit daunting.

Hopefully this time next week all will be going well.........   

Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Gem - so sorry to hear about your cysts!  I can relate to irritating cysts!! I had asked my doctor if mine could be drained prior to ET and she said it wasnt recommend because they tend to fill up quite quickly - didnt realise it can happen in 3 weeks tho!    -  can they not carry on even with the cysts there or are they too big?  RE:  DE you need to give yourself time to think things over - its something that you and only you can decide on also having time with DH and chatting it out together will do wonders.

Donsbabe - how exciting that you already starting stimms do let me know how you get on so I know what to expect  

Anyhoo on the way out to a nice dinner tonight with my folks!  am feeling the sunburn big time ouch! but am not complaining.

chat later
Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi girls, have had a quiet day met a friend for lunch, still feeling bit crap today, have had some brown blood today, they said I could get that however as I had some blood left in me. They said I would either pass it or reabsorb it in my system.

So hopefully thats all it is and it is brown so hopefully it is just old stuff!!

Hope everyone is good today!!


----------



## twinkle123

Gems - so sorry to hear your news.  Life can be so unfair sometimes.   You'll need to sit down and have a good old chat with DH and between you, you'll work out where to go from here.    

Shortnsweet - glad things are looking better for you and you're feeling more positive.  It's such a worrying time going through all of this. 

Donsbabe - so you started stimms today. Hope it went well.   I was petrified when I started mine incase I got the mixing wrong.  The air bubbles scared me too so DH had to do all the mixing.  He's done all the needle preparation ever since an I just do the injecting.  Gives him something to do in all of this and makes him feel he's got a job to do! 

Sonia - Hope you had a nice meal. I had Menopur for my 2 IVFs and Gonal-F for my IUIs.  I've no idea what the difference is though. 

I'm looking forward to my scan on Saturday.  In a strange way, I've missed going to the clinic for the last few months! You'd think you wouldn't want to be there again, but there's something comforting about going there.  Maybe it's because the nurses are all so nice or maybe it's because you're made to feel special.  

Anyway, I'll be there on Saturday for a scan to check that everything has started to shut down well enough, and my sister will be going for a 12 week scan next week to check everything's growing well.  Doesn't seem fair!  

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Right, just done my 2 injections, what a disaster.  Feel like  . I couldnt mix the stimms.

Got the water one drawn up ok, put the needle into the 1st vial and got a bit of a shock when it put the water in by iteslf! Then when i sucked it up it wouldnt stay up lol, kept going back down itself.  The more i tried the more air i got in then the plunger was up as high as it could be and still had lots of menopur to suck up. Had no plunger left to suck it up!! If you know waht i mean.  

So i read the instructions and then get all confused. First it says not to take the needle out, but in the 2nd paragraph it says if the mixture goes back into the vial to remove the needle.  So i removed the needle pushed in the 1ml of air and tried again, it still refused to suck up. In the end i just did it, but there was a tiny bit left.  The nurse told me try not to leave any.   Then i had to do the 2nd vial!!   
That seemed to go better, but still the plunger was right at the top so again i was trying to push the air back into the vial before drawing up the mixture. I got all of it in the end.

And to top if all off, the injection was very painful, took longer to plunge it in than the D/R one. So now, im panicking thinking ive done it wrong.  Thinking of calling the clinic tomorrow to ask if i did it ok.  

Dreading tomorrows one now.


----------



## twinkle123

Donsbabe - I've just laughed so much at your injection story.  I'm not laughing at you but it all sounds so familiar!   I remember the one and only time I tried to mix it myself and I kept running out of plunger.  It had a life of its own!!! Then I would run out of finger length - maybe I was holding it all wrong but I couldn't reach my fingers to the top of the plunger without it falling back down again!    I remember the first day of my injections when I saw the thick mixing syringe - I had a massive panic until I realised that wasn't the one I was going to have to inject in my leg!   Oh the things we go through.

Towards the end of my stimms, I was on 3 vials and that was just completely beyond any ability I had left!  I'm sure you've done it properly - it's just a bit of a panic.  

Hope you're paying attention Sonia, you've got all this to come! 

Bed time now - night night
Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning, as usual im up bright and early after another awful nights sleep. Who said the hot flushed and night sweats stop when you start stimms??  

Anyway, i too am laughing at my attempt at mixing last night! Panick over, think i did it ok!! 

Hopefully be better tonight. Belly is crampy today though. 

Hope everyone is well, my bath is running....


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Gem - so sorry to hear about your cysts! I can relate to irritating cysts!! I had asked my doctor if mine could be drained prior to ET and she said it wasnt recommend because they tend to fill up quite quickly - didnt realise it can happen in 3 weeks tho!   - can they not carry on even with the cysts there or are they too big?


My cysts are 7cm and 9cm (before drainage they were 11cm and 9cm)

Thanx again girls for all the kind words, they means loads...
Was at my best friends last night... who NEVER cries... she was in floods of them last night at the whole situation...bless her!!

Am back at work again today (the lads in the office cheer me up...lol)... altho i've got a stinking cold...aaaarrrgh!!

Susan - Good luck with your scan on Sat..i understand what you mean about the 'comforting' feeling at the hospital.. I stayed in the hospital for around 8 months out of 18 due to my crohns and surgeries i had... I like it (when feelin better of course)... the nurses were lovely that looked after me.

Donsbabe - i'm sure you did the injections just fine.

Sonia - Hope the meal was good last night - remember the aftersun...you don't want to peel 

Short - Sending loads of huggs, hope all is ok hunni.

Gemz xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

Donsbabe- You made me laugh about your injections!!!  hope your tummy is not cramping too much and yes Susan you right I was paying full on attention hahahaaaaaa - it all sounds soooooooo complicating I can just see what is going to happen..... Well at least I sort of know what to expect - will be on here asking for  your for help too!

Anyways hope everyone else is good.  I went to the beach and last night and hotflushes are just happening all the time now aaaarrrrgh but no complaining now as Sunday I will be at home thinking mmmmmmm remember the hot sun.  I see the weather has been fairly warm there these last few days?

Susan - good luck for Saturday hope you proparly d/r so you can start your stimms!

Its cloudy here today actually so am going to the mall to do some shopping!

Chat to yous laters
Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Donsbabe - my hot flushes stopped once I started my stimms but I suppose it's different for everyone.  Hopefully, they'll stop for you   Hope tonight's injections goes better than last night!  

Gemz - sorry to hear you've got a cold now.  If it's not one thing, it's another! That's good that the nurses looked after you well when you were in hospital. That's a long time to be there if you don't like them.  There's nowhere to escape to!   

Sonia - hope you didn't spend too much money shopping today.   I can't even imagine being in that heat while having hot flushes! You're braver than me.  I won't be stimming this time because I'm having a FET.  After saturday's scan, I'll hopefully be told to carry on down-regging for another 18 days along with taking pessaries.  Oh what fun!

Hope everyone's well
Susan
xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good morning ladies

how are we all this beautiful morning  

I'm feelin alot more cheery than before...probably cos my dad flys in from Abu Dhabi tomorrow for 2 weeks, i haven't seen him since January   So i imagine there will be loads of catching up...  My mums been here since July tho...

Donsbabe - how did your injection go last night?

Sonia - How was the retail therapy session yesterday?

Off to get a mingin lemsip overloaded with sugar...  6 people in the office have the ruddy cold!!  All men and of course its the 'flu' they have!!

xx

I'm going to sound a right tube, but whats Stimming??


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Ladies

Retail therapy was gooooood as its my birthday on the 8th of September my mom bought be a well need black 3 quarter jacket from Zara which I love!! then I bought some work pants and a shirt for work and thats it was very well behaved.  Oh and then also bought 2 high collared shirts to wear under jerseys - already thinking Winter   

Gems - glad you are more cheerful and sounds like the weather is quite nice there today - stimming is when you take drugs to stimulate your eggs to produce eggs.

Donsbabe - how was the injection this time?

Carol - Bloo how you girls?

Susan - oh of course you wont be stimming doh!

Daisybell - how are you doing?

Im dreading going back on Sunday   want to stay here longer and dont feel like working on Monday Monday and its 2 weeks until I start im getting scared.  We have an away day in Perth with work on like the 4th day of stimming do you think I will be able to go?  Its a bus ride there and back?? could be uncomfortable?

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

Hi all

Injection went better last night, i managed to get all the mixture up into the syringe!!  Still finding it much more painful to inject though. I cant get all the liquid out of it though, i push it as far in as it will go but took it out and a squirt came out when i pushed it further.  Only a squirt mind you!!  

Still getting hot flushes at night time in bed and still have the ongoing thumping headache. More than willing to put up with them though if it works.... 

How is everyone today? Am dressed for the summer and its cloudy today. Typical. 

Lisa or Sarah tonight?? tough one.

Sonia, im on day 3 of stimming and feel fine, as i said only headaches is all i have. I would be fine to sit on a bus but we are all different. Enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Gems, yeah, stimming is when you take drugs to stimulate your ovaries to produce eggs, after down regging. But i see sonia has already said that lol


----------



## daisybell

Hi all, just a quickie as about to pack for our hols - Aviemore it is for us, later today.  Back a week on Wednesday.  Not much happening with us other than that.  Testing day is Wed, so here's hoping.  You never know.

Even though haven't been posting last few days (don't know why really), been reading all your news - good and not so good, and wishing you all well until I get back.  

Regards
Di


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, just a quick one as i have a thumping headache so going to try and get some sleep.  Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your scan tomorrow Susan, let us know how you get on.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sonia - Everyone's different but when I was stimming, I would have been fine to go on a bus.  That's quite some responsible shopping you did there.  Don't know if I would have managed to be so well behaved!   Got paid today and have already transfered to various credit cards so I wouldn't have had any money anyway!

Carol - hope you headache has gone.  Thanks for wishing me luck.  

Daisybell - enjoy your holiday. After all this, you definitely deserve it. Loads and loads of luck for Wednesday    

Donsbabe - you seem to be getting the hang of those injections. Well done! A little squirt shouldn't make much difference. Not sure about the whole Lisa and Sarah thing tonight. Could be very close.  At least they've both won £25000.  Lucky them.  I could do with some of that!  

Gemz - glad you're feeling in a better mood. It's a shame you've got a cold though. Or the flu if you were a man.   Make sure you don't overdose on those lemsips! 

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all in a good Friday mood! 
Better go and do my 8pm injection.  I'm a wee bit late.  oops! Going for a scan tomorrow morning to see how by down-regging has been working so will let you all know how I get on. 

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

fingers crossed that today went well for you susan


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Well, turns out I didn't get a scan today.  Only a blood test.  Gillian phoned back with my result this afternoon and my hormone levels have lowered enough to start the next stage.  I've to keep taking buserelin for another 18 days together with oestrogen Progynova tablets which is basically a fancy name for HRT. And then a few days before my FET, I've to start taking my progesterone pessaries too.

My FET will be on the 17th September so not long now.  Although saying that, I started this cycle of IVF back in March so it's been a long time coming! 

Hope you're all having a good weekend
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan that's great news, that ball is finally moving forward, and in a couple of weeks you'll get your FET, yippee!
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

I think im going to have to call the clinic tomorrow.  Ive had this pain all day down in my groin and lower abdomen. Its like a sharp pain, on both sides, maybe similar to growing pains that you get in your legs. Its hard to explain. Comes and goes but i notice it more just now. Its not agony and not really painful, more annoying and weighing on my mind. Still got these headaches too, although i didnt have one this morning. 

Think ill see how it goes in the morning, try drink a lot more, im not drinking nearly enough. Just cant cope with peeing all the time.

Im   its not OHSS, just terrified that it is. Sitting with a hot water bottle on tummy just now.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Hope all is well with everyone.  Susan thats great news I am sure the 17th will be here in no time (I hope so as my appointment on 16th).

 to all for where you are in your treatment at the mo and sending   vibes

xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi Girls, just a quickie from me, just to let you all know I got my results from my colposcopy on Thursday & it wasnt just an infection like what the gynae thought, it was cervical cancer   lucky enough it was the early stages but its still devastating 2 be told this, my DH is still away & I have had to deal with this on my own, he is devastated 2 & is getting home hopefully nxt wk. I havent rang the clinic yet as I want to get a 2nd opinion to make sure its all gone  

Sorry no personals, I hope everybody is coping with injections, 2ww & pregnancy, Im thinking of you all & wish you all the best, I will be back but I feel that its not my time for treatment the now, so I will take a wee break from all this  

Love 2 you all & loads of    

T xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Celtic Girl       There's probably nothing we can say to make you feel better but we're all here if you need to talk. Good news that they found it in the early stages.  

Susan
xxx


----------



## LMB

Hubby and I  had our 2nd consultation at Aberdeen fertility clinic this week.  We have been advised that we will require ICSI & IVF treatment and hubby has to have an OP in Oct to try and retrieve healthy sperm.  Depending on the success of the OP, we will then be put on waiting list for IVF.  They advised me that the waiting times for IVF were 12 to 18 months.  I am 36 this year, so I am likely to go down self funding route to get things started.  However, I was just wondering how quickly everybody else recieved IVF treatment following the consultation...?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome LMB  

I was told that there was a 18 months waiting list but I think it was about 13 months I waited.  We put our names on the list while before we finished our IUI, so we were still getting some kind of treatment while we waited.  I think now that the clinic has been refurbished, the waiting lists aren't as long.

I hope DH's op goes well.   The waiting between each stage is what I have found the most annoying over the past few years. Everything just seems to take so long   and I have very little patience to start with!

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

evening ladies

well im back in aberdeen   didnt want to come back really really enjoyed the beach and relaxation and now am back to the grey cloud and rain.  Oh well time to think about reality and work hahahaha.  

Susan - well done how exciting for you! it has come round so quickly.  There is quite a lot happening on the 16th - Bloo having her appointment and me baseline scan to start the next day! yay!!!!     to all of us.

Celtic Ghirl - so sorry to hear your news!!  am thinking about your girl! and wish you luck in your treatment.


LMB - welcome to the board.  I have been told in June when i had my first appointment that it was an 18month wait but have heard from most ladies they waited about a year to a year and a couple months - think they always give us the worst case scenario.  We have also decided to self fund our first go ( which will be in September) as didnt want to wait too long so will loose 1 x NHS go.
All the best of luck with you DP op!

Donsbabe - did you phone the clinic maybe those pains are just all those lovely follies growing inside of you? let us know how you get on.

To the rest hope you all well.

Well thats it 2 weeks before I start stimming feels surreal as been d/r for sooo long now just had enough of the night sweats!!! during my hols it really has been bad because its been so hot sometimes it even feels like you cant breath!!! arrgh how annoying.

Anyhoooo dont feel like work tomorrow.  Yay my DP arrives from NZ on Thursday yay cant wait.  These 2 weeks have flown by.  

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome home Sonia.   Must have been a thought to come back to this weather.  It was nice yesterday though!  Good news about DP coming home on Thursday.

Had my first oestrogen tablet tonight.  The instructions in the box say it is HRT so I am now offically and old person!  

Big Brother time now.
Susan
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks Susan.

Well good luck for those oestrogen tablets!  That would just make my endo grow back with a vengence!!!!  Have you decided if you going to take sick leave for when you have to go in?  I have decided to ask the doctor to sign me off as a 'gynae procedure' from EC through to about the 4th day after ET  - this is of course if I get there and if all goes according to plan as you never know......

Rex is irritating me big time! and so is Mo and Rachel!

I want Mikey to win. think he deserves it especially for being blind!  I also like Darnell.

laters!
Sonx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

celticghirl -  sorry about your news, at least it was caught early, hope everything is ok.  

LMB -hi   we are self funded and had no time to wait after our consultation.  We started immediately on day 21. No idea about the NHS waiting list.
Hope DHs op goes well, you will have a laugh with him being on the ladies ward (cant remember the name lol gynea.... something lol). My DP had it done and was in the breastcare room lol!  

Sonia - i didnt ring the clinic as i had no pains this morning but im feeling a bit tender/bloated this evening again, seems to be more in the evening i get them.  Tried to drink the 2l but its just difficult for me and im not doing so well when it comes down to drinking. Welcome home BTW! nice weather for ducks.  

susan -  hi hope everything is still going well...


Thats me away to bed, local holiday up here tomorrow but DS still at school. Got the boiler man coming yet again, he came last on 22nd fixed the thing but now the heating is coming on when its switched to off!!  Grrrrr one thing after another with my very old boiler. If that packs in im doomed lol.

Mmikey will win BB surely, i just cant see it being anyone else. rex is better now nicole isnt there, and rachel is getting more and more squeaky and annoying!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

celticghirl - So sorry to hear your news, heres hoping they have caught it early, sending you loads of   and keep well xx

Best wishes to all you other ladies and where you are with your treatments thinking of you all xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Ladies,

CelticGirl - so sorry to hear your news!!

LMB - hi!!!

Hope everyone is doing fine - I am my usual sicky self, but its great to be pregnant 

xxx   xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Ladies

celticgirl - sending you loads of huggs, i'm so sorry xxxx

hope everyone is doin well...the sun is finally showing itself!!

I'm feelin like crap!!  This cold ain't shifting at all..boohoo!!  

I'm also waiting patiently for my period to arrive as i've to go in for a blood test - something to do with my hormones and to see how active my ovaries are??  even tho i can't have a baby unless i go down the egg donation route   

have a fab day all

xxxx


----------



## LMB

Ladies, thank you for your feedback re waiting times!  

I am trying to reign in my expectations as all will hinge on whether hubbies OP goes well in Oct as he has zero sperm count down due to series of hernia operations which led to him having a teste removed when he was a lad...  Hubby won't consider sperm donantion...  so fingers crossed!

LMB


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome LMB - hope all goes well with hubbies Op.  My DP had TESA or MESA (i forget) done a few years back now, and all went well.  So fingers crossed for you    

Hello to all, hope all is okay with everyone.  I am in a BAD   mood as had a major bust up with my FUTURE SIL and the wedding is just over a fortnight ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I don't need this stress I need to look after myself and my hormones are all over the place I have been a bubbling wreck  

Sorry to offload ladies but I am sure you understand where I am coming from 

Hope all is better with you guys xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on lately and not caught up with everyone's notes.  Bloo sorry to hear your news    , do you think you'll be able to resolve it.  I had a big row with my sister just before our wedding last year, which was really horrible and really upset both my hubbie and I.  We did resolve it though and it was all okay but if I'm honest I will never forget it.  Like you said it's the last thing you need right now, we know we're both very lucky to be pregnant but I don't know about you I still feel completely stressed as worried things are all okay in there.  Can't really relax until 12 week scan and as that grows nearer I feel really tense, so you just don't need any pressure right now.  Here if you need to chat petal.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

MMMM still on holiday mode and have a bit to do at work but just cant be bothered!  I always feel like this after a holiday.  So how is all - day has been quite nice today - but you can feel that autumn is on the way you can just feel it in the air.

Bloo - oh dear try not get too stressed right now you have to think about yourself - must be all your pregnancy hormones playing with your mind.

Well tonight im going out with the girls for sushi - yum looking forward to it then tomorrow night am catching up with another friend for cocktails - mmmm last time ill be drinking for a while now then DP gets back on Thursday arvo - yay!
chat laters
Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies   hows things??

bloo- hope you get the argument resolved and try to relax. Easier said than done i know.

Carol -  how long to go until your scan?  

Sonia - hows u? enjoy sushi and cocktails. Sounds mmmmmmmmmm

LMB - my DP also had TESE or what every! Not sure of the difference and all went well with us too. He is a carrier of CF and has no tube! Its got a big name and i can never remember it! vas something or other! CABVD maybe??

Hi to everyone else....

Im off out to the spa, rang the clinic today and its safe enough to go in sauna, jacuzzi and steam room. Hoping its my last visit for 9 months or so.....  

Day 7 of stimms for me........ still going very well........

In the clinic tomorrow for a blood test, would like a scan too but on my protocol it does say blood test only.  

gotta to DS just finishing his supper.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya get my scan on 18th September.  Oh a spa, cocktails and sushi sounds bliss, though to be honest not so keen on the sushi....missing my wine, pate, mussels though  .  Have got an appointment on 16th September at with antinatal but not sure if I shoudl go to that as we're having that private scan, will call and find out.  
Already tucked up in bed, with dog beside me panting...lovely, worse than hubbie's snoring!  After our scan the dog is on a strict regime so no more on the sofa, bed and not as many cuddles and affection from me, I spoil him rotten, been my baby up to now.  Poor thing.  He ran off yesterday when I was walking him and when he came back he was covered in sticky willows, must have had 500 stuck to his beard and all over his legs, wee monkey but had to laugh.  Just waiting on BB to come on, hope Mo goes out, really don't like his characteristics, really dislike him.  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Bloo - try not to get too stressed.  Think about yourself.   I've only ever had one major argument with my sister and it was when she bought her wedding dress.  She had a date for going in for heart surgery and was trying on dresses with my mum with no intention of buying anything.  She suddenly panicked and realised she wasn't going to be well after she came out of hospital and bought a dress there and then.  It was such a stupid argument and all because I wanted to be with her when she bought her dress!  As it turns out, she ended up buying another one which was a hundred times nicer and never used the original dress!  Such a stupid argument though!!!

Sonia - hope you enjoyed your sushi.  I'm not a fan though - don't like any fish.  Yeugh!!! Cocktails now, that's a different story.  Yum yum!  

Donsbabe - hope you enjoyed your spa.  It will be the last for 9 months!    

Carol - aww, your poor dog. He won't know what's come over him with not having all that affection all the time.  I hope he doesn't get jealous when the baby comes along.  My 2 year old niece and her dog get on so well.  They're going to be the best of friends as they grow up.  It's so cute watching her walk her dog on it's lead along quiet streets.  She's such a bossy boots and is forever shouting orders at him and then gets angry because he doesn't understand all her instructions.  Dogs just aren't supposed to understand commands for pouring her some more juice!!!  

Well, another exhausting day in the world of secondary school teaching.  The usual cheek, arguments and shouting.  Did some impressive slamming of doors today though - must be all these wierd and wonderful hormones I'm pumping into my body!

Read in the paper that my local primary school has been saved from closure so pretty happy with that.  Five years from now     I'll be sending my child (or twins, or triplets, or quads!!!!) there. 

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the moral support.  I know I should be looking after myself and not getting stressed but honestly with DP's sister it is impossible.  She is just SO selfish and thinks the world revolves around her.    I am fuming and don't like feeling like this I should be happy and looking forward to MY future not bloody stressing over her!!!  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Sorry ladies she just winds me up the wrong way.

Carol I have my antenatal appointment on the 16th and am hoping that I get my scan then?  I hope so as will be able to relax a whole lot more knowing that all is okay still and that bubba is still happy and healthy.

The rest of you sound like your having a good time, sushi and saunas   like the sound of the cocktails mmmmmmm

Take care all xx


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo I have an appointment at the antenatal clinic on 16th Sept at 910am, what time is your one?  I think we will go along to it and still have the other one on the Thursday, surely that will be okay as we're paying for the one on the Thursday, oh decisions decisions, might give them a call.  Or might change the Thursday one to a week later or something, only problem probably the same people doing the scans so not sure if you're allowed to go to both.  think I will call my midwife tomorrow and see what she says.
Carol
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Carol

Ooooooh how exciting my appointment is at 8.50am!!!  And I take it I will be getting a scan then  I hope so as I will be 13 weeks and wont be able to cope any longer without going nuts  

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo we will maybe see one another, will have to wear roses in our lapels  .  We'll both be nervous wrecks, lets    it's good news for both of us and we see our little babies.
xx


----------



## Mummy30

I was at the clinic today - nightmare getting parked isnt it?  I missed the £1 cut off by 6 mins   Didnt want to ask for a ticket from the nurse, i got one last time so i didnt have to pay.

Anyway, all is going well with me, ive just to carry on with menopur and wait for scan on friday to see how many follies there are.  Dont think i can wait that long!! Desperate to know.  Everything is going so well for me so far  

My pal went for her 12 week scan today but there is nothing there, only a sac. She seems to be coping well but dont think its sunk in.  They didnt give her a proper answer either and she has to be rescanned next week. I think she had a blighted ovum. Been researching for her as her internet is down.

Feel so sorry for her.  Dont know how she can be so strong, i would be devastated if that was me.  

Gosh, its such a roller coaster all this isnt it.


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Dons so sorry to hear about your friend, that is terrible.  That is what I'm dreading at my next scan, that something has gone wrong.  Did your friend have an earlier scan or was this her first one?
Definitely ask for a token from the sister, they can give you one that lasts for the month, you just have to always buzz the guy to be let out again.  Good luck for your scan on Friday, fingers crossed it will be brilliant news with lots of eggs.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Hi Carol - it was her first scan. She had a bit of bleeding but not proper red blood. She said her stomach was in knots before hand and she kinda had a bad feeling about it.  Im sure you will be fine - lots of     for you.


----------



## abdncarol

Thank you and big big         you get great news on Friday xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Donsbabe - glad everything's going well for you.   I've had the month's parking ticket from them before but it never seemed to work and was forever buzzing the lovely man to let us out.

Well, made an appointment with one of the embryologists today to speak to her about my FET. I'm so in the dark about it all.  Don't know how many to thaw, how many to put back etc so hoping she might be able to clear some of my questions up.   That will be next Thursday afternoon.

My sister's got her 12 week scan tomorrow.  She's quite worried about it because she caught chicken pox from my niece when she was 7 weeks so doesn't know if it will have caused problems.  Hope not!  

That's all for now. Hope everyone's well
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan hope your sister gets on great today,    for her that it's all good news.  Please let us know how she gets on.
That's good you have your appointment for next week, we didn't have any eggs to freeze but my sister had her daughter with eggs she had frozen after her first treatment, where she had her son.  She has tried to explain to my niece the process (she is now  and she says she can remember being in the freezer for 5 years, along with the ice lollys and bread.  Don't think she quite gets it  .  She then says "then I was in mummy's tummy and the next thing I came out of mummy's fluff covered in blood", dearie me!  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Hope we are all well today.  Good luck Donsbabe for Friday will be thinking of you   

Yeah I am a nervous wreck Carol I am like you so scared that (like your friend donsbabe) I get there for the scan and nothing is there   I hope it's not the case and we both have good news Carol  

Good luck Susan with the FET was laughing at Carol's niece being the the freezer lol  We have one embie frozen but just concentrating on this little on for now that all goes well with it


----------



## abdncarol

~Susan how did your sister get on?  
Donsbabe good luck for tomorrow.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Carol - her scan went well.  Everything as it should be.  She's now petrified of what damage might have been done when she had chicken pox at 6 or 7 weeks but nothing was really said about that at her appointment today.  I've been googling things all evening and am now getting myself in a state.  

Good luck tomorrow Donsbabe  

Susan
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck today Donsbabe!!!


----------



## Mummy30

Thank you, my friend is coming with me, then we are going shopping afterwards. 

Getting nervous now.

Only popped on the net to check something and ended up on here, its so addictive!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi Ladies

just a quickie, heading up to the clinic today to have a blood test to check how active mi ovaries are or something like that...  Wasn't explained all that well...especially after being told i can't have IVF and the only option is maybe egg donation...  
My mum is going to come with me this time as the consultant wants to speak to me aswell and i think mi mum wants to hear from him whats been happening.... bless her!  I think shes just as devestated as i am about all of this...  

oooohh Big brother final the night!!  haven't watched ir for a few nights ...but going to my parents for drinkies and watch the final..lol!!  haven't told DH tho as he will refuse to go...hehe!!

have a great weekend ladies

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

How we all doing?

My DP got back yesterday yay! and he bought me lots of gifts! bless!  Its so good to have him back.  Anyhooo how are all. 

Donsbabe - how did you get on today??

Gems - good luck with what the doctor has to say and blood test let us know how it went.  Have you decided whether you going to go for Donor Egg?

Susan - hope your sister is ok!  Bet she must be stressing oh poor thing. How you getting on whereabouts are you now with your treatment when is FET?

Yeah BB final - Mikey to win.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Hi, today went well i think!! Not got the greatest amount of follies, just averge. Cant remember the sizes but think ive 2 that are 18mm, maybe also 17mm, 15mm and 13mm. Something like that!Does that sound about right? is it mm?? haha, ive not a clue, as long as the nurses are happy then i am too! ITs quality we need and so far i think im ok


Back in again on sunday for another scan, and maybe looking at EC tuesday, then single transfer after that.

Now in a panick that DP's frozen sperm wont defrost ok, or they wont fertilise properly.....

Everytime we get over one hurdle theres another bigger one infront!! 

Same for us all though.


----------



## Saffa77

well done Donsbabe! you are damn right quality over quantity!  and im sure Carol will let you know how worried she was about her eggs etc and look at her now preggies and loving it!  Im sure you DP's sperm will be fine - try not worry too much take it a day at a time.

How have you been feeling on the stimms tho?  anything hectic I should know or be prepared for?  I start on the 16th eeeek eeeek eeeek - my hurdle jumping starts then  

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

another quick question.  I see on many boards ladies are talking about how some clinics are only letting you have 1 embie transferred but I thought some clinics were only thinking about it and there was nothing on stone is this true?  Does abn let you get 2 transferred still?  when I was at my appointment they never mentioned having only 1 all they said was it I have sufficient eggs then they may try blastocyt and if I get a blasto then only 1 can get transferred.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

I got all the information today. Basically i read that if you are under 35 (cant remember exact age) and yu have good quality embyros then they just do the one transfer, if they not such good quality then its 2. 

Regarding Stimms, i got a shock for the first one as its a lot slower to plunge in but its easy once you get going. Sorer that the buserelin and mine does bleed.

hot flushes and headaches have disappeard eventually, but im very tired, My tummy looks very round and i could be mistaken for 4 months pregnant!


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Donsbabe.   That's some good sizes you've got there and you never know how many will grow between now and Tuesday.  A lot of my smaller follicles suddenly grew at the last minute last time and then I ended up with 26 of them!  I was pretty swollen by that stage.  No wonder I developed OHSS! 

Sonia - yes, if you're under 35 and it's your first transfer, they recommend getting 1 put back.  Each time after that (not that we'll need it   ) you can get 2 put back.  I'm going to be asking all sorts of questions like this when I see the embryologist on Thursday.  I'm so confused!   Like Donsbabe said, it takes a bit longer to inject your stimms. I didn't find it sorer but it did take longer to inject.

Gems - how did your appointment go today?

Susan


----------



## Saffa77

thanks ladies

so if i were to ask for 2 to be put back would they say no?  as from what I gather they are trying to cut down multiple births but its not a law as such.  I would love to have twins and surely it would be up to me if i want to take risks.  So why do they put 2 in anyways if they say having 1 dosent half your chances i dont understand.

I definately want to have 2 put in.  

What do you guys think about all this?


MIKEY to win.


----------



## Saffa77

yay so glad Rex is already out!!!! yay cant believe Darnell is out too and its down to Mikey and RACHAEL (boring Rachel) hope Mikey wins!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

MIKEY MIKEY MIKEY MIKEY!!!

I think the clinic is just under pressure to have good statistics for a low multiple birth rate.  They can't force you to just have 1 put back.  It's only recommended. At my last appointment with the doctor, he spoke about thawing and then putting embryos back.  There was no mention of just putting the 1 back.  I'm so confused about it all because I want 2 put back too but hear too many horror stories about problems with multiple births.  Too confusing!!!  

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Gutted that Rachel won! dont think she really did much in the house?  the reason why i think people picked her was because she was nice and never *****ed about anyone?? other than that I seriously thought Mikey deserved it way more!

Thanks for that about the embryo's story - i am definately going to ask for 2 as my endo is so severe.

anyhooo going to make sushi today YUm!

chat laters

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Hey!  

Had scan this morning, what a difference getting parked there on a sunday! It was empty!

My follies have grown, 23mm, 21mm, 18mm x2, 17mm, 13mm, and a few others. Didnt ask all the sizes just from what i heard thats some of them!

All set fo EC on Tuesday 8am, just waiting for the phone call now.

Really pleased, but still lots of hurdles to go!


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, well done Donsbabe.  Loads of luck for Tuesday!     You'll get a whole day of not taking any injections tomorrow.  

Not impressed with BB on Friday.  I really thought it was going to be Mikey. There's nothing wrong with Rachel but Mikey just deserved it more. Don't know what I'm going to watch until next summer!  

Not doing a lot today.  I might go outside and try to fix the flowers that have blown over with the wind yesterday.  Other than that, once I've done some work for tomorrow, if I've any time left, I think I might have a huge clear-out because I can't stand all this clutter in our house anymore! 

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi girls

how we all today?  Donsbabe well done girl hope you have lots of follies at EC - good luck and let us know how you get on on Tuesday?  How you feeling otherwise?  Do you feel swollen and bloated?  That is awesome that you got to have your scan on a Sunday bet it was quiet!

To the rest how we all doing?  had a quiet weekend was good to have DP back though and tomorrow is my birthday! 31 EEEK time is just flying by.  We going to have dinner at Ciao Napoli as anyone been there before?  it was between ciao napoli or Piccolos also an italian restaurant there by canons gym - well on the same road.  ?? Couldnt decide so went by reviews and a girl at work recommended Ciao Napoli. 

Anyhooo hope you all have a good evening.

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Glad we are all doing well.  Good Luck Donsbabe hope everything continues to go well for you.

Sonia I have been to Ciao Napoli and really enjoyed it, it was lovely and would recommend it.

Well I had future SIL Hen Night last night and it went okay I was really tired and bit weird not drinking but stayed for the meal and DP picked me up about 11ish.  So I am glad that I went and at least showed face, just the wedding to go now  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Thanks susan, sonia and bloo  

Sonia, im feeling really well thanks. I was bloated but not that much. It seemed to come and go, sometimes my belly was quite hard and stuck out, other times it was just normal!

Im such a panicker!  Couldnt get the top off of my trigger jab, yanked it off and stabbed my finger which is now up in a lump! Then pushed out the air in the syringe and it squirted a bit out all over my sofa!!  Now worrying that ive missed some of it and my eggs wont be released!! 

I know it will be fine but i panic at everything! No confidence, thats my problem.

Bloo - i went out with my pals when D/R and didnt drink, i thought it would be ok but i was really tired and got p!$$ed off (am i allowed to say that!?) with everyones drunken behaviour i ended up home early! Keep yur chin up for the wedding.

Sonia, happy birthday for tomorrow!!! Im sure ill be on tomorrow but just incase im not, all the best! NEver been to that restuarant before, enjoy it.

Susan - cant wait for injection free night tomorrow!! Although i enjoyed BB i thought it was the worst one so far, no way near as funny as the others, And Rachel the winner?!?!?


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi ladies

Sorry i never got back sooner about mi appointment!!  My computer at home is on the blink...grrrr!!
I won't find out the results until 30th Sept when i see Hamilton again...  

Am suffering big time today with Endo pain...if i could chop of my legs i would right now they are soo sore with it!!  

had a great weekend tho...What a shocker BB was, didn't expect Rach to win it at all!!  I wanted Mikey to win it in the end (even tho his eating habits are just mingin)...  I cried watching it!! weirdo i am!!
Gutted the flat on Sat and yesterday i went into town with my mum and dad...my dad bought me the most fabulous gown from Monsoon - for a ball i''m going to in Dubai in November...  

Can't be bothered whatsoever with work today...

Huggs

gemz xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

How are we all feeling today.  Im off work as although feeling bit better now was feeling rough this morning.  I felt like I had a bad hangover it was horrible... felt really queasy, thumping headache, sore stomach and very tired so stayed in my bed until noon!!!  I hope it is just a one off and that I am not coming down with something thats the last thing I need.  I have been having headaches and feeling dizzy but don't know if I can take anything for it, so have just been trying to drink lots of water etc.

Hope everyone else is feeling and keeping well xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I actually had a better day yesterday - not as tired etc, but back to normal today feeling very sick and yuck!!

But all is good at least it is reassurance hormones still working and little one is doing something!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

shortnsweet yup that is a good word to describe it.... feeling YUCK!!!  lol


----------



## twinkle123

Oh dear - sorry to hear everyone's feeling yuck!   I'm feeling surprisingly well today.  No hot flushes, mood swings or tears.  Then again, it's only 7.15pm - plenty time yet!  

Ridiculous amount of work to do tonight again so sorry this is so short.
Hello to everyone  

Susan
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Im feeling fine today, although i felt very sick last night and had pains in my tummy after taking trigger injection. The leaflet does say common side affects are nausea and abdominal pain though.

Very nervous about my EC tomorrow, in early so leave home at 630am.  DP is panicking he will be stinking of BO as no fragranced shower gel or deodrant is allowed HAHA.

Im panicking about everything, the sperm being ok after de frosting, not fertilising, feeling sick afterwards, and even wearing socks or not!! HAHA  

Just wish i could fast forward 3 months when im having my 12 week scan!


----------



## Bloofuss

Good luck for tomorrow Donsbabe will be thinking of you, really hope all goes well    

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow Donsbabe      

Susan
xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning Girlies

Donsbabe - Good luck for the EC today hunni xx

Sonia - Happy belated birthday for yesterday!!!  How was Ciao Napoli  Its my fav Italian place...its more traditional...  yummy!!

I'm not doin all that great today...in agony still!!  Bleeding alot aswell which is not helping..   If it doesn't get any better i'm goin to email my Gynae and see what he says... I can't stand this endo pain for much longer!!  I don't think i've had a pain free day for nearly 4 ruddy years between this and crohns!!  
Me and DH are still discussing the egg donation option...  we really don't know what to do!!  We have to advise Hamilton on the 30th when we see him again...

IF we do go for it...does anyone know how long the process is from there

Looks like its going to be another miserable day today   

have a great day all xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Donsbabe : how did it go? Let me know!  eeek 1 week today and start stimming.  Is there anything I need to do or not do whilst stimming that is important.  Dont know what to do with that company away day.  I start stimms on the 16th and the away day is on the 25th - its in Perth so its a bus ride there and back! dont know if I will be up for it everyone will be drinking etc...

Ladies thanks for the bday wishes.  Went to Ciao Napoli and wasnt really that impressed to be honest I think little Italy is better!  maybe it was just the choice of dishes we choose dont know....  The wine was good though   Oh gem poor you and this endo i know exactly how you feel even tho I was lucky that my af wasnt heavy.  Wish you luck with the Donor egg - Im sure Bloofuss will be able to explain to you how long the process is etc.

Yeah day is miserable today -  

Hope all you others ok.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw sonia, sorry that your experience wasn't good in Ciao Napoli   mind you i haven't been there for a year...lol...  I always have the mussels for starters (Kyle has to remove them from the shell first as i freak out at the thot of doin that miself) and then the seafood platter thingy...lol
ooooh i'm going to Little Italy this Sat...can't wait...love it there aswell...altho haven't been since its extended, wonder if it still has the same atmosphere!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Happy belated birthday Sonia hope you had a good day, and soz you never enjoyed your meal, like gems I haven't been there in over a year, so maybe different chef now??

gems any advice on DE just ask and I will try to help as much as I can as I know how hard a decision it is to make and it did take me a long time to accept not being able to use my own eggs, please know that you are not alone and if you can take anything from it please take the fact that look what has happened to me now and I was REALLY opposed to using DE!!

Regards the waiting situation well we were unlucky in that we had to wait for the Clinic to be refurbished before they could try to recruit and treat donors, I think it worked out at about a year and a half but gems it flew by and it really gave me time to come to terms with things and get it sorted in my head.  Also after losing dad at the beginning of the year I knew I needed time to grieve for him before proceeding so we started about May this year and were second recipient for DE and everything just worked out our way from then on.

I hope this helps but as I say anything you need to know just ask and also the Counsellor at the Clinic is excellent and helped us too just by talking to her.

B xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls, EC went well this morning. Such a surreal experience, i think i kinda enjoyed it!!  

Got 10 follies and 7 eggs.    Dont remember anything about it, just remember the nurse asking me to tell them when i feel the sedation kicking in, which i did. CAnt mistake that feeling! Next thing i know is "waking up" back on the ward!

DP says i had my eyes shut throughout and just flickered them open everynow and again, he said he was tickling my face a few times but i was just out of it!!  

We had a laugh with him wearing his green outfit and silly hat  

So all in all, it was good. im back home recovering, in jammies and just a wee bit tender but nothing major. Trying to stay off the paracetamols.


All the talk of food is making me hungry, my mum has just cooked me a nice veggy curry, DP wont touch it so it will do me a few days... mmmmm yum!

Everyone fine?


----------



## Saffa77

Hey

Donsbabe - well done and glad its not such a bad thing EC afterall.

Hope you rest and take it easy now and hope they all fertilise!!! Yay!

Did you change your diet at all during stimms?  

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, sorry I haven't been in touch over the past few days.  
Sonia a belated happy birthday, hope you had a lovely day and got lots of nice presents.  It's exciting that you're starting your stimm drugs soon.  I drank loads of water, ate lots of fresh pineapple and had hot water bottles on my tummy, that was after my cycle nearly got cancelled and I got tips from ladies on the poor responder site.  
Donsbabes that's great news about your EC, will   you get great results from the fertilisation.  I was the same, got the painkillers then didn't remember a thing though hubbie said I did wince a few times as they were doing it but if I don't remember it then who cares.
Gems don't speak about seafood, I so miss mussels, king prawns, etc.  Always fancy the food I can't have when I'm out for a meal e.g. pate, stilton, etc.  Sorry to hear you've been really unwell, big  , must be really hard for you.  I only suffered mild endo and that was bad enough when I had my periods so really do feel for you.  Hope you feel a little better soon. 
Everything fine here, had a lazy day, should be cleaning but can't be bothered!  Hubbie still away Monday - Friday but able to work out of Aberdeen next week for the scan.  Going shopping tomorrow with mum and sister as need some new clothes for my girlie weekend in Edinburgh.  Hoping Next at Berryden will have maternity clothing as I really amn't comfy in any of my normal clothes now.  All my normal sized clothing is in the loft and all my "fat stuff" is down.  Thought it would just be my tummy putting on weight but it's everywhere, bum, thighs, arms and boobs, yuck!  Definitely got a bigger appetite so that might explain it, obsessed with food!  Oh well will diet after baby arrives.
So nervous about scan next week, are you Bloo?  Think I will be in tears before they ever start, just like I was at the 7 week scan.  Just   that everything is okay and that the baby is growing as it should and is happily tucked up in my tummy.  Thinking about cancelling the Neo scan as just think it's maybe a pressure we don't need, if they do find something wrong then I'll be worrying over the next 6 months and it wouldn't stop us having the baby anyway.
Hi to everyone else I've missed.  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Hi carol - i too have been told i winced a bit but no idea of it! Its weird how you wince at things etc (i was nodding myhead too) and have no recollection of it. I also tried to get back onto my bed and half managed with DP helping too! I just find it all weird!  

Bet you cant wait for the scan, i remember with my DS i was in tears at the scans, and that wasnt even after what we have been through, when it happens to me again (it will!) i will be in tears all the time!


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Donsbabe.   I remember being absolutely petrified leading up to my EC but don't remember a thing about it.  It's the thought that's worse than actually getting it done, isn't it?  The last thing I remember is getting drugs in my arm and then waking up in the ward.  Apparently I was wincing a lot and looking like I was in pain but don't remember any of it.  DH told me I couldn't get from one bed onto the other but wouldn't let anyone help me. I was moving my legs up and down and getting nowhere.  They all had a good laugh at me   Luckily I don't remember!   Get lots of rest before you get your embies put back in a few days.  

Sonia - Happy belated birthday to you.   sorry your meal wasn't as nice as you hoped. Not long now until you start stimming.  I didn't change my diet much when I was stimming.  Just made sure I drank lots of water, drank more milk and cut out alcohol. I ended up with 26 follicles without even trying! 

Carol - hope your shopping goes well tomorrow.  It must be strange not fitting into any of your old clothes anymore.  It's a good sign though - everythings growing as it should be. Don't spend too much money!  

Gemz - don't know anything about egg donation so can't offer you any advice there I'm afraid.  Sorry to hear you're in so much pain.  I can't even start to imagine how it must feel.  

Not much to report here.  Still down-regging every night and taking 2mg oestrogen.  It goes up to 4mg tomorrow so yet more drugs rattling round my body.  We've got our appointment with the embryologist on Thursday so am desperately trying to make a list of all our questions about this FET.  I've had so many questions for weeks now but now that I want to write them down, I can't remember most of them!  

Love to everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

morning ladies, how are you all so far today?  Dons I hope you're getting over your little op and let us know when you hear from the hospital.  You'll be dying for the phone to ring but nervous too, I know I was.
Managed to find my baby's heartbeat today using the doppler, have found various sounds before but this definitely sounded like the heartbeat so feel much calmer.  Typical me, I bought two, one £140 and one about £30 and it's the cheaper one I found it with,   rolling my eyes at myself!  So feel I can maybe look in Mothercare now but still nervous about Tuesday's scan, just hope it's growing okay.
Have a lovely day everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning, Carol, im sure everything will be fine on tuesday!  

Well, 5 out of 7 fertilised so im all booked in on friday morning for ET.  Hopefully they will keep growing.


----------



## abdncarol

Oh that's exciting Dons,     that they are growing well.  I only got 4 out of my 7 so 5 is really good.  My little baby was only a 4 cell and I was so nervous that was bad and then look what happened.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all!

Oh Donsbabe how exciting!! I am so happy for you now you can relax and really hope it all goes well on Friday for you!! are you trying to get any to Blasto?  They told me depending on how many eggs one gets that they try get to blasto stage (day 5) - are you at all sore after EC like how you feeling today?  Dont remember but did you say you were taking 3 weeks off work?

Carol - how exciting for you too and listening to your own babies heartbeat! man that would make me cry with joy.  I hope it is all ok for you at your scan which Im sure it will be - so are you going to relax totally after that scan?  how far will you be then?  what does a 4 cell or a 2 cell mean on an embie?

Chat laters
Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well ladies morning sickness has officially kicked in worse, am now onto not just feeling bleugh all the time I have started actually being sick now.

Lovely lol!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

My my we have been busy lots going on with you guys.  Congrats Donsbabe so please for you that is a great number hope things continue to go well for you    .

I just can WAIT for my scan next week carol I am SO nervous  thats something is going to be wrong   trting to remain upbeat/positive oh I wish I could hear my baby's heartbeat, where did you get your doppler from??

Big hello to everyone else - hope we are all doing well and things are fine with all.

B xx


----------



## Mummy30

Bloo - you will be fine! I would be exactly the same though when its my turn (it will be!) and i will worry about everything.

Shortnsweet -   glad its going well for you

Sonia - yeah i am taking 3 weeks off work, first week being this week due to the comings and goings at the hospital, then the 2ww off. Cant be lifting up toddlers all the time, which is what i do.  I was very crampy yesterday after EC but seem to be fine today. Been out and about today which was nice, just to ge tout of the house a while.
No ones ever mentioned the blasto stage to us, is there much difference?  As far as im away we will be chatting more about it on friday.

Carol - hope its a good omen for me.

Does anyone know where i can get a DHA supplement? Im on pregnacare and zita west writes about taking a DHA tablet too. Went into boots today but the silly lady was useless and had no idea what i was going on about. I thought it was to do with omega 3 but she said no.


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Hi - I keep on reading this thread and have found it very comforting during my latest treatment - so I thought I would join in!

I've gone through IUI three times and am now going through the ICSI treatment. I started stimms the same day as Donsbabe, but just went in for egg collection today as my follies didn't grow quite as fast, but there were lots of them so and they were worried about OHSS. Luckily I got through to Egg Collection, and they got 12 eggs from 22 follies - hopefully that will mean that I can go on for egg transfer (they said definately not if I got 20 eggs).

Today's experience was fine and I think I find out what's happening next tomorrow.

Hello and best wishes to everyone else in this strand.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya sporty nice to meet you.  Wow that's a lot of eggs, well done you.  Hope you get great news with the fertilisation, sending you lots of   .
Sonia I will be 12 weeks on the day when I get my scan.  I do hope I can relax after that.  I'm the same as Bloo just so nervous something is wrong.  I thought when I started the IVF that if I got pregnant that I would be able to relax, wrong!  Once you're pregnant you just want to hold onto that precious baby and it's so hard as you're scared something will go wrong, especially if you've had a loss before.  Think we've all been through so much and you sometimes think it is never going to happen so when it does you're scared it's too good to be true and expect the rug to be pulled under your feet again.  If that makes sense  .
Bloo I got the first doppler (the one I found the heartbeat on) through ebay for £21.99 plus £6 post and packing.  It's an angelsound one.  Think I'll be using it a lot as this pregnancy progresses, read up about it and doesn't affect the baby.
Been shopping today, I don't look pregnant at the moment, just look fat.  I've put on weight everywhere - arms, legs, bum, yuck! But bought some trendish jeans from mothercare for my weekend away, a top (boobs look huge in everything!), handbag and new big sized joggers.  Was pushing prams in mothercare which seemed pretty sureal, still don't think I'm really pregnant and someone is just kidding me! 
Sweet hope everything is okay with you now and that you're spotting has stopped, thinking about you as was driving into Aberdeen.  
Dons don't know anything about DHA but think I've heard others on another thread on here speaking about it, but think it's for before you are as far on with your treatment as you are, could be wrong though. 
Susan good luck with the consultant tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  Hope you've got lots of questions for him.
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Carol,

Spotting seems to have subsided for now, fingers crossed!!!!! Still feeling bleugh tonight.

Welcome to thread Sporty!!

With the dopplers how early can they be used I will be 9 weeks on Friday, and have the angel sounds one but havent found anything yet.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sporty.  Welcome to the chatterboxes!!! (Them, not me!)   I had loads of follicles too at my last EC.  I got 19 eggs from 26 follicles but didn't get any back as I developed OHSS.  Not something I would wish on anyone! I was in pain and sick for days so there was no way I was getting my transfer.  Not after months of waiting, I'm finally getting my FET next Wednesday.   Good luck for tomorrow.    

Glad your shopping went well today Carol.  I can't go into Mothercare at the moment.  The last few times I tried to buy things for nieces and nephews, I burst into tears.   It must be being surrounded by all things baby-like.  My turn soon though.   

A week today and I'll be getting my FET.  Yeah, can't wait.  That's if any thaw well enough to use.  Had a very strange dream last night about taking weird things out of a freezer.  Must be more in my mind than I thought!  

Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Short I just found it properly today at 11 weeks, could hear the placenta wooshing sound before and my own pulse and thought I could hear the heartbeat in the background but was too hard to recognise.  So only a couple of weeks to go petal.  That's great the spotting has slowed will   it stays that way.
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan I totally understand about Mothercare, there were babies everywhere and so much lovely stuff. Its been years since I was last in.  Will so so be     for the best results for you next week, truly will.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Carol.   I started this cycle of IVF back in March so it seems so long I've been waiting. I want to be able to go into Mothercare and not cry!


----------



## abdncarol

I know it seems like an age since you've been waiting to get these precious embryos implanted, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Mummy30

morning ladies, a big welcome to sporty sparkle! Glad things are going well for you.

susan -     for you.

Carol - i love mothercare, theres a nice buggy from chicco that ive got my eye on, just seen it in magazines, but im getting way ahead of myself, just cant help it.  

Short - hope you are fine  

I got in a panic (hmmm not like me eh?!) yesterday, had to call the clinic about something and the nurse kept saying tomorrow when you come in, and talk about it tomorrow.... meaning today........ I thought she made a mistake and just said see you friday at the end of the conversation.  Then this morning im thinking OMG what if it is today!!!    Im such a bimbo at times and pretty sure its friday!!  Not going to call again, i always seem to be on the phone to them!

Anyway, starting pessaries today, so ET is definately tomorrow. Just thinking that 3 days after EC is long before ET. 

Grrrr ive just rambled on there, not even sure it makes sense.

BTW, pesseries at night or day time? Instructions say "1 daily for 15 nights"?


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Dons I am bit better today, no more spotting thankfully so far anyway.

Just feeling my usual bleugh self which is good hopefully means bub is doing exactly as should be.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies how are we all doing today?  I have wrapped up like it's winter as thought it was going to be blowing a hoolie today but once again weather man was wrong!!!  (unless it will come later?)

Welcome Sporty glad all going well for you at the mo!

Donsbabe good luck for tomorrow will be crossing everything    

Susan not long now!!!

Shortn sweet - my sickness has subsided for now so hopefully be able to start putting on some weight as was getting worried that I have actually lost  

Carol - Im in the same boat as you can't wait for scan but SO nervous as you were saying had so many slaps in the face over so long, just can't believe things are going right for a change so waiting for it all to come crumbling around my ears!!  I have order a Doppler from Amazon so watch this space     knowing my luck will prob pick up a raidio station ha ha ha ha 

 to all xxx


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies,

Well, we just got back from our holidays in Aviemore yesterday (we had a great time, and managed to avoid the rain most of the time) and I have just been catching up on everyone's news. Won't reply to everything as would be here all day, but *so* glad you preggie ladies are all still okay. Glad treatments are progressing okay for others too.

Well, our FET didn't work, got a BFN last week. Second disappointment for us this year, after the failed IVF earlier. Oh well. On the positive side, still have 6 frosties, so will probably go for another FET next month. If you don't succeed, try, try and try again. That's my motto. Wouldn't have the wee one if we hadn't kept trying before, so following the same philosophy this time too.

Anyway, must crack on. Have done 5 loads of washing since last night, the mother and father and law are about to descend upon us and my dad is coming up tomorrow night (all to help put a fence up in our garden), so better go and get tidied up.

Love to all, and will catch up soon when things are less frantic.

Di
xx


----------



## Mummy30

daisy   sorry to hear about your BFN. Your positive attitude is admirable, lets hope for 3rd time lucky for you. Glad you had a great time in aviemore!


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Daisy - sorry your FET didn't work.   I wish I was as positive as you are. You're a good role-model for us all. 

Dons - lots of luck for tomorrow.     I'm not far behind you as my FET is next Wednesday.

Had our appointment with the embryologist today. It didn't take long but we got all the answers we wanted.  As it's my 1st FET, I've decided just to get the one put back.  We've got 4 frozen - 1 at 8 cells, 1 at 7 cells and 1 at 6 cells and 1 at 4 cells. They're going to thaw them one by one starting with the 8 cells and keep going until one survives.  Hopefully, the 8 cell one will thaw ok and that's the one I'll get put back.  I'm not counting on it though but as she said today, any one of them should be okay.  If by some huge bit of luck, the 1st one thaws okay then at least I'll have 3 left in the freezer.   Getting quite excited about it all now.  

Anyway, got a violin pupil coming at 6pm so better go.

Susan
xxx


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Hi everyone

I got news this morning that 8 of my 12 eggs fertilised - I'm so pleased (I was worrying that none would fertilise - just need to hope now that they continue to develop!) I go in on Saturday for transfer. I went back to work today as I had a few meetings to go to, but was very tired and probably shouldn't have. I was worried that the after effects of sedation would still be there - my dh told me that yesterday I kept on repeating things - I asked him about 10 times how many eggs they got!

Susan - can't believe you got 19 eggs from 26 follies - that's such a lot! Do you have lots available for FET? When did OHSS start after EC - I've still got a sore stomach today, but I'm hoping it just after affects from EC yesterday. You must be so looking forward to Wednesday after having waited so long for ET!

Donsbabe - good luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well - are you having 1 or 2 embies put back. (They told us this morning that I will probably only have 1)

Carol - glad all is going well with you - once you're over the 12 weeks you will start to really look preggers!

Daisy - sorry to hear your news - I think you've exactly the right attitude!

Sporty

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sporty - Good news that 8 have fertilised.  Well done!  What you said about repeating yourself sounds so familiar!  DH also told me I kept asking him over and over how many eggs they got!   Out of my 19 eggs, 12 of them fertilised but only 4 were good enough to be frozen.  Got quite a shock about that when I was told. I just assumed most of them would be ok but I've only got 2 at grade 1 and 2 at grade 2. You would know if you've got OHSS! Mine started basically as soon as the drugs had worn off.  I was in so much pain and was being sick for about 4 days.  I dragged myself in the hospital on the day of my transfer but they took one look at me and said there was no way they were putting anything back!


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry Daisy about the BFN sending you   and keep up the positive attitude xx


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Hi Susan - thanks for your reassurance re OHSS - sounds dreadful! I read somewhere else that other people have had some pain for up to 3 days after EC - so hopefully that is all that I have!

Donsbabe - re pessaries - the nurse told me I should take mine immediately before going to bed and in the front.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Got my Doppler through today and me and DP just tried it out, but to no avail, never heard anything  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

evening....

Sporty - we too were told it was probably going to be 1 as we are young, healthy blah blah blah. but we are going to enquire about putting back 2, still unsure. We only have 5 that fertilised and planned on freezing some too, lots to think about. Will discuss more tomorrow when we are in.

Yep - will do pessaries at last toilet stop before bed!! and in the front  

Nervous about tomorrow, my dad just called to wish me luck, but he is not one to talk about things so it was a bit akward. Just changed the converstation.  Just hope everything goes to plan.


----------



## Saffa77

Morning!

Wow so much going on here ladies how exciting.

Sporty - welcome to the board and well done on 8 fertilising!! regarding how many eggs to put back:  they also told me that because its my first IVF blah blah blah only to have 1 but I seriously think that they just say that as they want to cut multiple births down etc but like donsbabe I am going to also ask for 2.  

Daisy -   sorry to hear your news! am thinking about you.

Susan - cannot believe you are already having your FET on Wednesday you go girl!! so happy for you.

Bloo - Hope you good!  dont worry if you didnt hear heartbeat on doppler am sure its all good!

As for me I have my baseline on Monday and start stimms on Tuesday!  and feel bad as had faaaaaaaarr too many drinks last night at a farewell do you think it will effect me

anyhooooooo chat later
Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

Thats me with 2 wee lads in their new home!!  I had 1 6 cell and 1 7 cell both grade 2's so pretty pleased with that. none suitable for freezing though, but we wont need that anyway! Feeling very positive about it all and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Saffa77

DonsbabeYAY YAY YAY - good luck!!!! did you have to put up a fight to have 2 put back in?  Hope I can also have 2!  this new law of only having 1 musnt come out yet!!!  When do you test?

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, computer not working so hubbie just home and got him working on it, borrowing his work laptop for now, lost without my computer!  
Bloo dont worry about the heartbeat, I've tried it loads and only found it once and haven't found it again since!  All I hear is my own pulse and lots of wooshing sounds which is your plancenta seemingly.  
Dons that is great news petal, will     for  you.  My little one was only a 4 cell so yours has a much better chance of being successful.  Oh the 2WW seems like such a long time but you'll get through it and you have a great positive attitude.
Everyone seems to be moving on so far with the treatment, it's great, lets hope for lots of BFPs shortly.  
Sonia your drinking will be fine, I had a blow out too before I started the stimms, the girls on another thread recommended red wine and called it womb juice!
Sporty what a great number, well done.  Good luck for tomorrow, will keep everything crossed for you.  It's great that you and Dons will be going through this together and can give one another support.  Fab that you will have some to freeze too, we never had that.  Lots of     for you too.
Di sending you big  , I am so sorry to hear it didn't work.  Like the girls said you are so admirable that you're being so strong and positive.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Donsbabe well done keep postive girl sending you loadsa good vibes and   that it all works out good for you.

Think I heard the baby's heartbeat on the Doppler I am so chuffed, bit of reassurance but still can't wait for the scan.

Best wishes to all hope we are all doing okay and keeping upbeat xx


----------



## twinkle123

Evening ladies.

Great news Donsbabe.  Will be keeping all my fingers, toes and anything else I can cross all crossed for you.     Were you in for long?  Is it just a case of in, pop them in and then out again?

Sonia - ooh, so you're starting on Tuesday. Good news.   I'm sure your wee drinking session won't make much difference.  Different if you were doing it every day! 

Carol - I hope your computer gets well soon.  I couldn't live without mine either.  I've got my laptop but I don't have the internet on it.  My computer's really slow just now and needs to go in somewhere to get fixed but I can't bear to do without it!   I can do most things on my computer at work but I can't go on this website!  

Ordered a pizza tonight and was so annoyed when it arrived just before the hour was up.  We were so close to getting the next one for free!  

To all you ex-Big Brother addicts out there, there's a what the housemates did next programme on tonight at 10pm. Think I'll be watching it!

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Hi susan, bloo, carol, sonia, sporty and sweet  and everyone else who i cant see on this page 

Sonia - no we didnt have to ask for 2 to be put in, the embryologist recommended that we do 2. We only had 3 in the end and there wasnt one suitable for freezing. We agreed last night that we would go with what ever she said as she is after all the expert, so 2 it is! OTD is 2 weeks tomorrow so thast the 27th - didnt realise you do it yourself though.... how scary will that be.... ill miss the pot 

Carol - I have been thinking about nothing else and today is only day 1, need to keep busy, i feel a nice shopping trip is called for! I rub my belly all the time and my mind speaks to them! We have called them "our lads"!

Bloo - glad you heard your babys heart beat, peace of mind for you.

Susan - i think we were in for about 30 - 45 mins or so, so not long. I was bursting to pee and was allowed to do a wee dribble before but my muscles wouldnt let me!! i tried but to no avail, so the only uncomfortbale bit was my bladder!!

Enjoy your friday night ladies.......


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Well done Donsbabe and fingers crossed for you. I'm sure your little lads will snuggle down and keep nice and cosy for the next 9 months!

I'm really excited and nervous about my ET tomorrow!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

I've said already but I'll say again, lots of luck for tommorow Sporty    
I've just read over my FET protocol and it's just as well I did.  I thought I was to be taking buserelin until the day before my transfer but it actually stops after tomorrow.  I'm so glad I decided to read it again or I would have been happily injecting away past the date.   Would hate to get it wrong and ruin the whole thing!  

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

good luck today sporty


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Glad we are all doing well.

Good Luck Sporty will be thinking of you.  Donsbabe will be feeling it for you this 2ww but sending you loadsa positive vibes xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck sporty!!! Donsbabe will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mummy30

im all depressed, first time in years ive missed at match at pittodrie to see my beloved AFC.  Obviously felt the need not to go today for obvious reasons..... if i could sit on my bum and not jump/shout etc i could have gone but i just cant sit still at games!!  DP has gone of course, he wouldnt dream of missing it to look after little old me............  grrrrrrrr........ he is doing my head in....... i expected flowers/chocolates/breakfast in bed/ etc.... and i get nothing. How unromantic is that.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Awww Donsbabe - sorry DH is being unthoughtful!!!!!


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

ET went well today - we had 7 good embies, so got one put in (8 cell grade 1) and 6 get frozen - so fingers crossed it stays and keeps developing well!

I'm sure that the next 2 weeks will drag! Can't believe I'm carrying a little baby inside (I know its just a few cells at the moment - but still a little baby to me!)

Susan - good job you checked your protocol - bet you're looking forward to stopping the injections - but then it's time for pessaries - I had my first last night - yuk - think I preferred the injections!!

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## abdncarol

Sporty that's great news, keep fingers and toes crossed for you,  .
Dons you were right not to go to the match, I tried to rest after having my ET and for the 2 weeks Mike did the cleaning when he was at home for the weekends.  Just wanted to give it our best possible chance.
Hope everyone else is fine, a busy week next week for us girlies, Susan with her ET and Bloo and my scans.  I am getting quite ratty over silly things and know it's just nerves for next week.  Just wish it was this time next week so that i could know that everything is okay.  I am out for dinner on Tuesday night with chums and away Friday for the weekend with other chums so just want to be on a high and for peace of mind that this little baby is doing fine.  
Xfactor back on so away to watch it and just try to relax, if ever a time I needed a glass of wine is now.
Have a lovely Saturday night ladies
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Well, had my last injection tonight.  Yeah! Tomorrow is the start of the pessaries though.  Not quite so much Yeah!!! Then it's fingers crossed for the thaw on Wednesday.  

Sporty - glad it went well today. Fingers crossed everything goes well and the 2 weeks pass by quickly.      

Donsbabe -     Sorry DP isn't being as thoughful as you want him to be.  No matter how much some men might try, they really don't understand how much of an ordeal this whole IVF thing is.  My DH suggested to me today that we finish off some decorating while I'm off at the end of the week! He forgot I'll be off work to relax!  

Carol - Where are you going for your meal on Tuesday?  Somewhere nice? Good luck for your scan this week. At least it'll help put your mind at rest and you can start enjoying your pregnancy. 

Hi to everyone else
Susan
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there ladies

Glad you are all doin well. 

Daisy - sorry to hear of your BFN. I had my BFN on 8th August.

Anyway my AF is missing in action.  I am now one week and three days late. I am never late. I remember my first cycle of IVF I was 4 days late which is not too bad. But this is hell.

Anyone else had a really late AF after IVF? And how late?  

Scared to even start to get my hopes up that it could even be GOOD news.

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  How are we all today?

Angela - Sorry you're having to wait patiently for AF to arrive.  After my EC, I had OHSS so was told to wait for 3 bleeds before my ET.  My cycles then decided that they would be over 50 days long.  I've never been regular though so there could still be a chance there for you.     Will keep my fingers crossed that it is good news.  

Not much been happening today.  Caught up with washing and then obsessively spent a few hours tidying out towels! Oh, the exciting life I lead!!!   I've got so many that don't get used so decided to throw some out but then I thought that if I ever manage to have a baby, I'll be needing lots! 

Off work tomorrow for a local holiday and am then off Wednesday-Friday for ET so a nice short week for me coming up.
Susan
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

evening ladies

how is all?  i had a good weekend of lots of eating and relaxing!  

Sporty - well done on saturday - hope ET goes well.

Donsbabe - hope you are hanging in there on your 2WW - are you getting any 'symptoms'?  Sorry to hear that DP is not being very helpful but I dont think guys understand these things!  

Susan - oooooooooooooh FET for you Wednesday!!!! will be thinking about you! man you have waited for ever for this day.  So there will be about 3 of you either just starting on 2WW or just testing     all the best for all.

Carol - yes you right it will be a busy week with us girlies - I  have my baseline scan tomorrow morning at 9am will most probably get my meds?  will I need to bring them home and stick them in the fridge before returning to work?  and then START STIMMS on Tuesday!   Was reading a Zita WEst book the fertility and conception and it mentions there to mix protein powder with a pint of milk?? is this the same protein powder they sell in Hollands and Barretts for weight and muscle gain?? hahahahhaaa

Angela - I really hope it is good news that you get!!!! that would be sooooo exciting - have you dont a HPT?

Bloo - how you doing? so glad that you may have heard babas heartbeat - how exciting!  I have heard that after IVF af does come late but you never know hey. 

Well here is      to us all for this coming week

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I've always been really unclear about whether they've to be kept in the fridge.  It seems to depend on which nurse you have! They keep them in the fridge at the clinic but one of the nurses said it's just because it's warmer there.  I've always kept mine out of the fridge and have often gone straight from picking them up to going shopping in town.  I spent a fortune on protein powder from Holland and Barretts and only used it once. It was another of my many phases that didn't last very long!  

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, wow another weekend over, they seem to go in a flash, at least hubbie only away for the day tomorrow and then home the rest of the week, which is good.
Had a nice one, went to my sister's yesterday for the afternoon, always nice to see my nieces and nephew.  And then today we went shopping, hubbie's birthday at beginning of October and so we got him a nice leather jacket and some boots so that's most of his present sorted, phew!  He is so hard to buy presents for.  Had a wee look in John Lewis too at nursery furniture and prams.  I got a maternity top and trousers from New Look too, for a change I didn't buy any shoes, not like me!!  So just having a chill out evening, drinking my alcohol free Becks Beer, it's actually not bad, very fattening though and I'm putting enough weight on as it is! 
What an exciting week, Sonia and Susan it is great you're both moving forward with the treatment.  Sonia I always put the drugs in the fridge but I'm not sure how strict you to have to be with that.
Watching Wife Swap, not liking the Bridge playing couple already.  Then plan to watch Poirot in bed.  
Looking forward to being away with the girls next weekend but a bit worried about how tired I will be in comparison to them, today shopping for 4 hours just wore me out!  Sure it will still be great fun, 10 girls in one apartment so will be chaos but fun.  Even though we're all over 30, some over 40, it's like we all become teenagers again.  Think that's the first time I'll really miss not drinking as sure I'll be on a different planet from them by 10pm, at least I won't have a hangover  .
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning, i cant sleep   been awake since 530 and tossed and turned and just decided to come on here! Things on my mind to do with my work. 

Anyone know that if i do get a BFP   should i be lifting in the first 3 months?? I am a childminder and so far the parents have been great and i am taking 3 weeks off. (they dont know about the ivf though)  I am due to start a new contract with a parent of 2 children, 11 months and 3 years, 4 days after testing. I origianally said i would be ok to lift etc but now im not so sure. Nothing has been signed yet contract wise but dont want to let her down. As its only about 2 weeks before they are due to start with me. Its only 1 day a week but it means a nursery pick up too, at a school with awful parking, so ill be taking a toddler and the new baby with me to pick up his brother, then squeezing 3 kids in the back of my car.

Just wondering if the lifting in and out of car all the time could do me some damage.... och i just dont know what to do.. 

i already look after 2 under 2's but they have been with me for some time, just have a bad feeling about my new start.


Good luck today sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Dons you were up early!  Can totally understand your concern.  I think you would be fine with lifting, I haven't really taken it much easier since being pregnant, though do manage to have an afternoon snooze sometimes.  If you have a bad feeling though and think it would be too much then maybe it's best that you explain to the lady that you don't think you'll be able to take it on.  It's so hard for you right now through your 2WW, everything rushes through your head and definitely a stressful time.  
I am so so worried about tomorrow's scan, hardly slept a wink last night and know I won't sleep tonight either.  At least this time tomorrow I will know if everything is okay but I feel sick at the thought of going through it.  Used the doppler and think I hear the baby's heartbeat but I really don't know for sure, so much other stuff going on in there that I'm worried it's just my pulse that I hear.  Honestly girls I am going   .  I know you might think I'm being dramatic and worrying too much but it's just so scary that they might tell us bad news.  Don't know what I'd do if it had gone all horribly wrong.  Please please   for me that it's all alright.  Bloo I will be thinking about you too, you never know might actually see you there, though I think we'll both be so stressed that our heads will be all over the place!  We're at Doctor Hamilton's antenatal clinic.  Just wish I could fast forward to us walking out of the clinic and fingers crossed be grinning from ear to ear.  Aaahhh, cracking up!
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies!

Donsbabe you were up early!!  Only advice I can give you is I asked my midwife about lifting my niece and nephew - my niece is 17 months and my nephew is 6 she said I would be okay with the baby but the older one I should let climb up me and avoid carrying - hope this helps?

Carol I know the feeling I have relaxed a "bit" after hearig the abby's heartbeat on the doppler but like you I am still anxious about tomorrow.  I am also at Dr Hamilton's ante-natal clinic so if we do see one another I hope it is after wards when we are both smiling and relaxed due to all being well and good news.  I ams till really freaked and shocked at being pregnant as well still can't get my head around it so definetly going     along with you xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies!

Well that is me back from the clinic.  There was so much traffic this morning so just made it there for 9 was a bit rushed but still had like 2 mins to relax in the waiting room.  Met Hazel this morning who did my baseline scan.  My cysts are still there but they not big and have actually shrunk a tiny bit since the last time.

Well I am on Gonal-F 300ui and then buserelin too am getting nervous and hope that I can administer these drugs myself!!  I start tomorrow evening so am going to go through my documents etc today.  I dont know how I feel about all this actually.  Very surreal.

Donsbabe - Hope your  mind is not racing too much but I am sure you will be able to pick them up just not too many times etc but maybe it is best that you let her know that you dont think you will be able to take on the newbies just yet - let them know maybe that you have a small gynae procedure and that you dont want to risk picking too many kids up and down all day long?  You have to think about yourself here now and if you not 100% sure then dont do it!

Carol and Bloo all the best for your scans    am positive you will both be ok.  

Chat to yous later

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - I don't know much about the lifting etc.  I've stopped myself researching all signs and symptoms too far ahead of where I'm at.  Was getting too obsessed! All I can say is that my sister is 13 weeks pregnanat and she hasn't stopped her 2 year old climbing all over her.  It's really down to you though and as Sonia says, if you're not 100% sure, don't risk it. Make sure you think of yourself.  

Sonia - isn't Hazel just lovely? Glad to hear your cysts have shrunk. That's one less thing to worry about. Good luck with your injection tomorrow.  You'll be fine.  It's just one of these wierd and bizarre things that soon become normal!

Carol and Bloo -    

I'm off work today for a local holiday so am getting to come on here during the day for a change. Very exciting!  Got lots of work to do though as I've to prepare cover work for Wednesday-Friday when I'll be off. Always time to play on here though!  

Susan
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Me again.

I've got a question for everyone.  My sister has asked me to do a car-boot sale with her on Sunday but don't know if I should because of my FET on Wednesday.  I'm taking Wednesday-Friday off work to relax but do you think Sunday would be too early to be on feet all day?   I haven't told anyone about what's happening on Wednesday.  My sister doesn't even know I'll be off work for a few days. She knows I'm getting a FET sometime soon but I've been vague about it and just said it's in a few months.  Couldn't be done with the extra pressure of people asking about it.

Don't know what to do.  I've been promising to help her for months now and we've never quite got round to it.  She's got everything all organised and I don't really want to tell her I can't do it.  Then again, if someone fell pregnant naturally, they wouldn't even know at that stage and would carry on with life as normal.  

What do you think?
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Susan

Thanks for the luck.  PS do the drugs have to be taken at exactly the same time every evening?  Think DP is going to help me with them If I cant do it.

Susan - re: Sunday - I think that Sunday would be fine.  I know people say you need to rest for 3 days but its also good to carry on as normal and get the blood flowing etc and yes true most people dont know they pregnant until they a few months later even!  Can you take a chair with you and you can sit too?

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Sonia.   Your drugs are supposed to be as close to the same time as you can every night but the nurses told me an hour here and there won't make any difference.  I hope the same is true with my pessaries.  I've been taking my morning one at about 9am this weekend because I haven't been up any earlier!  I'm back to work tomorrow though so it'll need to be done at about 7am.

xxx


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Hi All

I've finally figured out how to put profile details at the bottom of my posts!

Dons - re lifting - can you not put off a decision then check with doctor after testing and prior to taking on the new kids? That would keep your options open?

Sonia - drugs and refrigeration - I'm not sure why, but I used to keep the Gonal F in the fridge and take out 1 hour before using each night (I forgot one night and it was more sore to inject), but I used to keep the Burselin in the little silver pouch that came in the purple carry case (did everyone else get one of these), just in my room. Re timing of injections - I think they want you to keep as close to the same time each night as possible so that they are more able to accurately predict timings for the ovulation injection.

Carol & Bloo - good luck for your scan's tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you both (or all four of you!!)

Susan - I'm sure you'll be fine for your car boot sale on Sunday - I was back to work today after my ET on Saturday. I went into town briefly on Saturday after ET also - Gillian said that there is no evidence that lying down after ET made any difference to success rates - however she said to try to keep the stress levels down and just to take it easy. I agree that taking a folding chair would be a good idea - also you could also have a seat in the car every so often - just say that you're not feeling too well.

Best wishes to all!
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  As it's almost time for my FET, it's time for me to ask stupid questions!    Is it the same as your EC in that you're not supposed to wear perfumed products again. Just working out when I should wash my hair! Very important!!!  Does DH have to get dressed in his entertaining green outfit again?  And are you supposed to have a full bladder for the transfer?  I think I was told that round about the time of my EC but nothing's been mentioned since.  Any other hints and tips from anyone Oh, so complicated!    

Good luck to Carol and Bloo for tomorrow.    
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thank you ladies will be in touch xx 

Good Luck Carol (maybe see you there) nite nite xx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - good luck Hun!!!!! 


Bloo and Carol - all the best and hope you dont cry to much when you hear and see the baba wriggling around on the screen! how exciting - off to bed

Just wanted to wish you 3 luck

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloo, Carol - good luck today ladies, bet you are so excited - can't wait to hear the good news when you get back.

Susan - good luck to you as well!!

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

any news?

Soniax

I start my stimms tonight - i am c r a p p i n g my pants


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry ladies just a quicky as at work at mo and it is hectic!!!

So just to say that everything went well, the scan was amazing and I ended up seeing and talking to Carol so everything looked well for her also, so we were both chuffed.  

Will be in touch later on to have a better yap xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, happy tuesday!!!

Glad the scan went well bloo, sorry for being totally dumb but was that the 5 week or 12 week scan?

Sonia, your stimms will go ok, my first one was a struggle but after that they were fine. Very exciting though that things are moving on....

susan - for ET we didnt wear perfumed products, just incase but werent told not to.  DH will be in the green outfit again, my DP even took his clothes off! On another thread ive found out that this wasnt needed and he could have put them on over his clothes!!  Im sure the nurse said for him to strip though    I wasnt told to have a full bladder but i did! I was absolutly bursting and it was getting sore, elspeth said i could go let a wee bit out but i just couldnt go!! Muscles wouldnt let me, even with tap running!! What an idiot i am.  So ET was done on a massivly full bladder, started off uncomfy but i just relaxed and focused on my wee lads going into their new home.

No other hints really, just enjoy it!! 

Sorted out my work dilemma, and slept much better last night knowing its sorted!

Im cracking up on this 2ww malarky.  Here are my symptoms that i keep getting excited about then realise its probably just the pessaries - tender boobs, slight cramps like AF ones (these are fading though), leg cramps, tiredness and bleeding gums.
I just want a BFP!!!! Still ages to test!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Great stuff Bloo xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Donsbabe it was 12 weeks (although I am now 13) so scan was really good really clear, I never felt any overwheliming emotion was just amazed at how clear bubba looked and all that was going on inside me??!!??

All you signs are looking good that was all that I felt and yeah I put it down to all the drugs but hey ho you never know keeping everything crossed for you (even bubba had it's legs crossed) lol lol

Thanks short - hope you are keeping well - hows the sickness - mines is MUCH better so heres hoping it improves for you further down the line

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Afternoon Ladies

feeling all chuft with everyones posts about whats going on with them...

Sonia.... loads of good luck with the stimms... xx

Bloo..hope you and bump are doin well..tis all so exciting xx

Donsbabe...keeping all crossed that you get your BPF... how long before you know?

Susan...good luck sweetie xxx

carol ..good luck with the scan xxx

sorry if i missed anyone out.


Well... today is just depressing..!!  This weather is making me eat even though i should be dieting..my excuse 'i'm storing for winter time'...
My dad left to go home to abu dhabi yesterday   Mi mum has decided to stay on until 25th...  gonna try and convince her to stay until just after the 30th as thats my next appointment with Hamilton and when we decide about the egg donation route of having a wee bundle of joy.
Still in alot of pain with endo but am soldiering on with it as ruddy usual!!  I feel knackered ALL the time...doesn't help that i work full time in and office and do nail extensions at night on the side!!  I NEED A HOLIDAY!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Bloo and Carol how exciting!!! so happy for both of you!! and so stoked that you chatted to each other that is awesome.  You can keep in touch and meet up when the bubbas are born!

Ems - sorry that you feeling tired etc - endo is horrible!

Donsbabe - hope you get that BFP and so happy you sorted out your work dilemma! you go girl!!!


Better go will be on later!

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, yes it was smiles all round today  .  Was lovely to meet Bloo, strange cause like meeting a friend that you know already.  One day when we're all pregnant we will have to arrange to meet up, sure we would all get on great.
I'm a little behind my due date, so now due 4th April 09, baby was quite small but he was moving around like nothing on earth so hard to catch photos.  He looks tiny compared to Bloo's lovely baby, her pictures were much clearer.  Just fab to see our little baby bump and know that his heart is beating away and was quite happy stretching out in his mummy's tummy (say his but could be her's of course!).  
Susan will be thinking about you tomorrow, sending you lots and lots of        that those embryos defrost brilliantly and you get a good cell one to be put back in.  
Dons I understand re the 2WW, it just feels like torture, think the first week is the longest and I have to admit that I did test early with a home test, sshh don't tell anyone  .  
Gems sorry to hear you're feeling so rotten, big   and you'll be feeling sad with your mum and dad leaving too, hope your mum can manage to stay longer too.  
Short hope everything is fine with you and that all the spotting has stopped, when do you get your next scan?
Sonia don't be nervous re your stimming drugs, sure you will be fine, I didn't really have any trouble with them at all.  just doing the 2 injections were a bit of a pain.
Well better go and get myself ready for meeting my chums tonight, sitting here with my fleecy pjs on as had a wee afternoon snooze as hardly slept last night.  Not in the mood for going out but know it will be nice once I'm there and won't be a late night.  Have to phone hubbie when in town so that he can park the car as it's like a tank for me to park and I'm hopeless, what am I like eh!
Take care and will come back online when i get home to catch up.
Big   and thank you all for listening to my moans and my fretting, promise I will calm down now and just enjoy the pregnancy.
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thats great carol, I am still getting a horrible brown spotting, but it is hopefully just from the erosion in my cervix. My tests came back today and no infection so its not from that.

A meet up is definatley a great idea, should do it at Christmas when all the lights are up and we can get a nice decaf coffee and gooey cake somewhere!!!!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Can have a better chat now that I am at home slouching rather than at work.  Scan today was great, so glad all went well and was fab seeing Carol and having someone in the same shoes that just understands, or gets it!!  And yeah Carol I felt the same like I already knew you lol  I am so chuffed all was well for both of us it was such a good feeling although I STILL can't seem to get excited as I STILL can't believe it, even when I seen little bubba bouncing about I still don't believe its all real but hoping to relax and try and enjoy pregnancy now!!  .  They said bubba was bigger than what I was told and that due date was 20th rather than 24th March but have to remain with 24th March as advised by the Clinic.  Went in by the Clinic with a thank you letter for our donor (which was SO difficult to write) and a nice card and biccies for all at the Clinic for their help/support over the years, so found that m ore eotional than the scan  

Susan will be thinking about you tomorrow I think this is going to be a positive week keep us posted

Dons the 2ww is hell but wait until after you get your BFP I tI was going nuts as I say everything crossed xxx

Sonia drugs are a pain but they just become part of life after a while  

Sweet as I said I am sure all will settle down in time for you.

Well thanks again ladies for all your kind words and moral support much appreciated and yeah we really must meet up, would love that xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Carol and Bloo soooooooooooo happy for you 2 wish I was in your shoes!

EEEEEk so i did my injections today - did buserelin on leg and gonal f on stomach - DP helped me with the dosages etc and made me do it but he was there too help otherwise ill never learn.  Buserelin is a bit sore and leg is a little red and swollen but gonal f was fine.  

No looking forward to do them again tomorrow tho!!! how do druggies injected themselves?  who knows!  ha ha ha 

Take care all

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Sonia!!!!!!!  See, it wasn't that bad, was it? It's just a bit bizarre that we have to stick needles into our bodies in order to have a baby!

Carol & Bloo - glad everything went well today and you met each other.   Yes, we should all meet up at some point.  

Just a quick message because I'm completely surrounded by boxes full of stuff my sister wants to sell at this car boot sale of hers on Sunday.  Don't want to be lifting heavy things after my transfer tomorrow so have to get it all away tonight.  Why did I ever agree to it at this time?  Silly me!!!!

xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sonia - glad the injections went ok!!!!

Susan - hope the transfer goes well today!!!

Everyone else - hope you are all well today!!

I am shattered and hungry lol!!!

Cannot be bothered with work today!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, wow a sunny day, what a change from yesterday.
Susan good luck for today, be sending you lots and lots of positive vibes that everyone goes really well   .
Bloo that was lovely to drop off a letter to your donor, that must have been so emotional.  We dropped off a thank you card and a big tin of chocolates too so the sisters will be putting on weight thanks to us two yesterday, hee hee.  
Had a lovely night with my friends, went to Ciao Napilli (not sure of spelling), it was nice.  Then hubbie was meeting a few of his friends so ended up meeting up with them and staying until 11pm, so a late night for Mrs B, was proud of myself drinking my soda water and limes all night.  Practice for the weekend I guess and hubbie wasn't too boozy.  
Still in pjs so better jump in the shower, get the dog out, pick up my weekly OK magazine (magazine junky here) and then it's a day of ironing, yuck! 
Have a nice day everyone.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone. 
Sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for the clinic to phone to let us know if the thaw's been successful.     No idea what that'll be though.  DH's still asleep but it only takes him 5 minutes to ready if they phone soon.  We had an argument late last night about his whole infertility thing.  Apparently, he thinks I'm speaking about it too much and am too obsessed! Okay for him to say - I'm the one that's to go through everything.    I think deep down, he's just really nervous about today but he won't say.  Men!!!!!  Anyway, he woke up briefly this morning and everything seem fine.  Wouldn't like not to be speaking today of all days!  

Carol - I'll have to go to this Ciao Napilli.  Everyone seems to be speaking about it just now.  Where is it exactly?

Bye for now
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Susan all the best for today!  I also sometimes feel like I talk about it too much - dont think men like to talk about it etc! its tough for them too but they hide it.  So i just tend to shut up about it now - still talk about it but nowhere near as much.

I am feeling very tired today!!! aaargh couldnt get out of bed - did you guys feel tired on stimms?  Ps dont know if I asked before but can I have nice long baths whilst stimming?

Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Susan you'll be on tenderhooks until you get your phonecall, hope it comes soon.  Let us know how it goes.  
Totally understand re your hubbie, it is so different for them, they try to be as supportive as possible but they don't have to do the injections, etc.  As you said he'll be nervous about today too.  You definitely become obsessive going through this and I think that's why I found this website a godsend, you ladies totally understand the feelings and were going through exactly the same.  
The restaurant is on Bon Accord Terrace so really easy to get parked, Bloo's partner had to explain where it was to me.  To be honest it wasn't the best Italian I'd had but I had the fish platter and it was gorgeous.  It was full so that's a good sign for a Tuesday night.  
Big   for today Susan.
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia I was tired on stimms and also got bad headaches, so was drinking lots of lucozade sports which really helped, the drugs made me pretty dehydrated.  
Got a chesty cough today, yuck, not what I need.  Had the dog out for his walk and he ran off into someone's garden and I had to crawl through their fence to get him, little monkey.  Just managed to fit through, in a few months I'd have no chance


----------



## twinkle123

The hospital phone to say the 1st 2 embryos haven't survived the thaw.  They were both grade 1 (8 cells and 7 cells).  I've only got 2 x grade 2's left so they're going to thaw them both and see what happens. Lots of tears have been shed     so DH is going to answer the phone next time.  Should be in about 1/2 hour. So, so nervous!!!! 

Sonia - I was really tired on stimms, especially towards the end.  Just rest as much as you can and give in to it!   Drink lots of water too.  I'm sure you can have baths leading up to EC.  Heat and hot water bottles help folllicles grow.  After ET though you should avoid baths, sauna, sunbathing etc. 

Susan
xx


----------



## twinkle123

That was a quick 1/2 hour!!! Clinic just phone again to say 1 of the grade 2's has survived so heading down there for 11.30 to get it put back.  DH answered the phone and he's not very good at getting details so don't know if both of the grade 2's survived or just 1.  Will soon find out though!!!  

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw that's brilliant Susan, sorry I missed your first post.  It's such a lottery isn't it.  Remember my little baby was only a 4 cell and all okay.  Good luck petal and try to rest when you get home.  Sending you lots and lots of       and of course big  .
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Good luck Susan - it only take one!!!  Will be thinking of you    

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Susan

Wishing you loads of luck sweetie 

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

oh susan - man what a rollercoster ride!! Just saw both your posts now! so glad the second call was good news!!! you go girl and yes it only takes one - I have also heard that grades arent too important! all the best and let us know.  You most probably there right now as Im typing getting the little ones into their new home.


Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

susan.... hope its all gone well!  

A new day and a day closer to test day for me!!  This is hell!!  Just had hot chocolate in wetherspoons up here with my pal and all we spoke about is my "wee lads"!!     I really am going crazy!!  Very bloated today, cramps have gone though, not sure if its good news or bad.  Did my first knicker check today   thought the worst but it was just the pessaries mess!! Sorry TMI!!


----------



## Saffa77

Donsbabe you make me laugh!! so how long left until test day you doing well though!  I am feeling tired today and have only done 1 x stimms and the buserelin!  I could just climb in bed and sleep now.

Susan am dying to find out how it all went!  The day has finally arrived where you get to your FET!  you must be ecstatic.  

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

not til next saturday 27th!


----------



## abdncarol

Dons I was going    in my 2ww too so don't worry petal.  The knicker watching is normal, I was the same and I was analysing every cramp, etc.  Honestly do understand what you're going through.  You're 1/2 way through week one so you're doing good.


----------



## twinkle123

Yoo hoo!  Me and 1 little safely on-board embie are back!  Only 1 of my 4 little frosties survived the thaw.  It was a grade 2, 6 cell one but has now lost a few cells during the thaw and become 4 cells.  Really hoping it won't make any difference.  

What a day.  I was really hoping for my 8 cell one to thaw but wasn't to be.  I really thought I wasn't going to get any of them to survive but it now means I've got no more frozen.

Hopefully no more tears today.  Cried after the first phone call saying the first two hadn't survived and cried after it was transfered.  It was quite funny - here's me lying with all dignity gone with various apparatus being put in places(!) and Hazel's trying to reach for the box of tissues just out of her reach without moving anything down below!   Everywhere you go in that clinic, there's boxes of tissues.  Obviously, I'm not the only one with a crying habit!

Went for lunch to Dobbies straight after to try and put some sort of romance into the day! It's such a clinical way to get pregnant.  Had a wander round the shop for over 1/2 hour before I realised I should be at home resting.    Feeling very luck today because it was sunny and DH picked up a penny just outside the hospital door (see a penny pick it up - all day long you'll have good luck!!!). Clutching at straws but anything helps.

Anyway, enough about me.  
Sonia - good luck with tonight's injection.  It'll get easier and easier the more you do it. Have an early night if you're tired.  

Dons - I completely understand about the pessaries mess (TMI!) I thought it was just me!  

Thanks for all your good luck today.  
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Great news Susan     Congrats on being PUPO.

Any ladies chat on the summer sizzlers thread?? I do, its really busy on there!

Had a bash at the quiz in the chat room last night too, i was absolutly awful, how am i meant to know about dads army and old tv programmes!!  

I had a sneaky look at the due date on the home page, its quite intereseting and has a few dates on there, im apparently 3w1d pg!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Dons.  I've tried to get onto the chat page but it won't let me. Don't know if I'm doing something wrong (quite likely   ) or if it's just this computer which desperately needs fixed.

I take it you didn't win last night!!!

Not been onto the summer sizzlers thread.  I'm on the Unexplained thread and have been nipping in and out of the FET threads.


----------



## Mummy30

are you using aol?  i cant access the chat room via aol but can on internet explorer so i log onto that!


----------



## twinkle123

I'm with BT.  Used to be with with AOL but we fell out over them taking too much money from me.  I then cancelled my subscription with them but kept being sent debt collectors notices!  I think it's just all the problems on my computer that's not letting me into the chat room.


----------



## Saffa77

Evening ladies

Ok so i went for a bath to try relax and then did my injections - the buserelin is a b i t ch !  ha hahahah but the Gonal f is easy it just slips into the skin. I am having a bit of backache on my left side.  Its the side where my cyst is hope that is not just making the cysts grow bigger then nothing else.  I am supposed to be feeling something this quickly??

Susan - how are you?  Did you take time off school?

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I'm okay thanks.  I've taken today, Thursday and Friday off work.  Couldn't face all those teenagers! I'm quite enjoying sitting about being run after.  I'm feeling absolutely fine but DH is happy enough to do everything.  It's such a strange feeling knowing that there's one little embie inside me.   Don't have any more frozen now so please, please let this one work.    

Glad you're managing your injections okay.  Don't know a single thing about cysts so can't help you there.  When I was stimming though, I started to get bloated quite early on if that helps any.

How's everyone else today?
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies hope you are all well today - I am shattered again today, I seem to be getting more tired the nearer I get to 12 weeks lol!


----------



## abdncarol

Morning ladies, how are you all today?  I hardly slept last night, so feeling shattered today, not to worry, will have a snooze later.  Just having a chilled out day after ironing all day yesterday.  I have my in-laws arriving next weekend so going to be busy next week getting the house all in ship shape, like it to look immaculate when they come.  So today is just going to be a chilled day, have a bath later and get myself organised for going to Edinburgh tomorrow.  Think I'm going to have to share a bed with my sister, which is a nightmare cause I hardly sleep and have to wee about 4 times a night!  Not to worry, it's only for 2 nights.
How are all our 2WW ladies doing?  
Sonia hope those injections are getting easier, not long to go with them now, although I had to do them longer cause I wasn't responding well, hopefully that won't happen to you.
Sweet the tiredness definitely gets to you and I appreciate that I was very lucky to not have to go into work.
Have a lovely day everyone
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Susan SO chuffed for you...... as I said it only takes one, so lets   it's a happy contented wee embie that will stick around.  I know what you mean about after transfer being so clinical it's not exactly "making love to make a baby is it".  After DP and I came out the clinic I was like "wanna a hug"   and he was like yeah you feel like lighting up a cigarette (even tho we don't smoke)    

Sonia glad all is going okay with the injections as the others have said it does get easier after time, stick with it (if you pardon the pun)

Shortnsweet - I was exactly the same as you were totally wabbit, couldn't do nothing without needing to lie down and have a wee rest after - used to come home from work sleep, wake up have my tea watch a bit of TV and sleep again!!!  That was ALL I did, but have been told all normal and now at 13 weeks I am feeling MUCH better - no more sickness (still queasy sometimes) and although still tires nowhere near as bad, so hopefully all will come right for you 

 to all

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well here's hoping I perk up for my hols, going to a log cabin on 6th Oct for the Mon - Fri. I cant use the hot tub or sauna now but it will still be good!


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone.  How are we all today?

Shortnsweet - a log cabin sounds great.  Honestly, I'm not jealous!   Where are you going? 

Carol - enjoy your relaxing day.  I'm useless at relaxing.  I'm looking about at things needing done in the house but am under strict instructions from DH not to do it and sit watching TV all day. I'm such a fidget - can't even sit through a film without doing something at the same time. I've got so much I could be doing for work while I'm at home, but that would start the stress levels going up, so am not going to think about it.  

Don't know how I'm going to get through these 2 weeks.  I'm already thinking I did too much yesterday with walking round the shops for 1 hour.  Think it's just my mind going into overdrive. Then, I'm thinking if I didn't have OHSS, I would have got my good grade 1 (8 cell) embie back 3 months ago instead of having it frozen and then dying.  As it is, the one I got back was a 6 cell that became a 4 cell during the thaw.  What happens if it doesn't get those 2 cells back and doesn't grow. Oh, hate all this!  

Sorry to moan.  Think I'll go and look out a film to watch.  Can't decide between something funny or the sound of music.  Or maybe both - I've got plenty time! 

Have a good day everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Susan so happy you took a couple of days off! 

Yeah injections are getting better - getting small bruises on my leg which are a bit sore.  But now I think im getting cystitis!!!!! felt it a bit on monday as when I had my baseline scan the camera inside me hurt me a bit and maybe that triggered slight cystitis - that is why i have been having lower back ache and think its all the nerves etc so anyways phoned the clinic and am taking cystitis relief sachets and if I need antibiotics i can take them just need to let doctor know im stimming etc - how annoying is this now!  Hopefully i can clear it before it gets worse - am drinking load of cranberry juice too.

Hope you all well

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia - there's always something unexpected comes up. I hope it clears up soon.  It won't make any difference to your treatment but it's one hassle you can be done without.


----------



## Bloofuss

Oh no Sonia thats nae fine at all hope it clears up for you, as I know it can be very painful and the pessaries don't help as I always felt bit sore/itchy down below when using them - so don't miss them at all now!!  Keep drinking the cranberry juice as I swear by it and heres hoping you don't have to go down the antibiotic route.

Susan - You have got this far and you have to remember that, none of them could have thawed, but one did and I am sure it is gonna be a special little fighter that is gonna cling on for you - know it is going to be hell for you at the moment as the 2ww is a nightmare but try and keep positive       thinking of you xx

Hello to everyone else hope we are all doing peachy, I broke my news to my family (although immediate family knew) friends and work collegages yesterday after all was okay after the scan but per usual I am still jumpy of things going wrong xx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya

Made an appointment with GP at 4.15 just to double check as dont want to risk a large infection!!! aaargh!

sx


----------



## Mummy30

im having an awful moment.  

my emotions are all over the place, 

having ex husband troubles. 

Well actually its his two other ex's that is causing the trouble. Massivly long story but basically one of their b/fs hacked into my ex hubbys account, sent an email to everyone on his list about what an idiot he is etc (putting it mildly) and how he treats his kids. Well my son was named in it so i flew off the handle.  Im not having my son used to attack his dad, not that he sees him but thats beside the point.

So needless to say im in a bad mood, then Dp comes in for his lunch and moans that theres no bread, rolls, soup etc for his lunch and asked what ive been doing all day. Obviously ive done nothing   and he says i should go to sda (Again) and that i should start getting supper ready...... 

so i burst into tears.  Totally fed up today. Now have to pull myself together as DS is also home lunches today, so he is needing fed   Think ill grab him for a   that i so need.

Grrrrrrrr, heres to tomorrow!!  

PS, sonia, i hope you feel better soon, best to get to that DRs just to make sure as you said.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Dons thats not so good - stress that you don't need - here is a big   from me!!!!!

Sonia - sorry you are poorly - hope the DR can sort u out!!!


----------



## Saffa77

oh no Dons not the stress you need right now - think it may just be a bad day!!! try not stress too much.

Yeah thanks ladies - its not chronic pain but just want to double check before it gets worse as Ive had cystitis on a regular basis in the past and know the symptoms but I could also be misreading the symptoms as maybe these drugs are giving me the same feeling?? who knows - am stressed as!

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Dons - that's not what you need right now.     Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.  

Not much to report here.  Spent the day sitting in front of the TV watching UK Gold.  All programmes I've seen many times but nice and easy to watch.  

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

evening ladies

Went to the doctor this afternoon and peed on a stick and she said there dosent seem to be an infection! probably because i drank like 3 litres of water so wee was very diluted!! but anyways i guess i will have to listen to the doc.  They sent a urine sample in to get cultured but takes a week to get back - I will see how it goes and if I need antibiotics i can phone tomorrow.  Hope I can kill it with the cranberry!! its the mornings when you feel the burn more.

Injections are fine now getting easier and easier but need to keep finding new spots to inject as the buserelin leaves a nasty bump like feeling on leg.  

What is everyone doing for the long weekend?  Im chilling - have my scan on Tuesday eeeeeek just so worried that I have bugger all follies!   that I have some.

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

good luck for tuesday...

I didnt realise it was a long weekend. In peterhead its always different.  Im secretly hoping the schools are shut on wedesday, i dont agree with it but im lucky. I work form home, but not working til the 29th so if they are shut on wednesday its a lie in and some quality time with my darling boy who needs it!

He had me playing at "discos" tonight, shouldve seen me dancing to his keyboard tunes in his room!! 

Im very lucky to have him, most couples dont have a child at all so i keep thinking if the worst happens i still have my little man!


----------



## Saffa77

thank you Donsbabe!

Does your son know that you going through all this IVF?

How you feeling?  any symptoms?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hey, he knows mummy is having medicine to try and get a baby but he knows it might not work. He is desperate for a wee brother or sister and it will help him lots with his aspergers. He doesnt know ive got my wee lads on board though.

Im fine, i did have sympotms but theyve gone now and im feeling relatively normal.  I do have very sore boobs and the worst time is when i take off my bra in the evening! They are really sore then. 

I am still going   but a wee tomorrow since ET so thats the first week over with smoothly. 

You will be fine on tuesday btw!!


----------



## Saffa77

donsbabe - bless your poor son - Im am   that you get your BFP!

1 week over already wow that was quick.

Did you have any symptoms on stimming and when did you feel them?  THe only thing i have felt is lower back ache.

S


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.

Donsbabe - from what I hear most of the same schools will be shut on Wednesday.  We've still to go in but can work from home if we want. I can't believe that's your first week over already.  I hope mine zooms past quickly.  I secretly went onto the calendar on the home page here and read when it would be due, hear heartbeat etc.  Far too early to do it though as I've still got 2 weeks to go!  

Sonia - I'm not off on Monday because we had our local holiday this past Monday.  I'll think about you all lying sleeping when I'm getting up at 6am! keep drinking the cranberry juice and water.  
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

goodnight ladies off to Edinburgh tomorrow for training and have to be up at 6.00!!!

Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, hope all is well today - I went to bed at 6.45pm last night  . I am so tired at the moment, and DH is getting fed up with it as he is left sitting up himself. I just cant help it though, I get to a certain point and I have to go to bed or I feel lousy.

Any exciting plans for the weekend?

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, Sonia hope you're feeling much better today.  Short you make the most of your rest petal, I definitely was more tired but I have to wee so often during the night that I can't remember the last time I got more than 3 hours sleep at a time, not moaning though  .
How are 2WW ladies doing?  Will be      loads for those positive tests girls, really wish it for you.
I am off to Edinburgh this morning, meeting at 12:30, sure there will be champagne and wine on the train down, though I will be on the alcohol free version.  Think we're out for a Mexican tonight, shopping tomorrow and more drinking for the girlies and then head back on Sunday.  10 girls so should be really good fun, really looking forward to it and sure I will be knackered when I get back.  Will rest Monday and then start the super clean for inlaws arriving next weekend.  
I hope you all have lovely weekends, take care of yourselves.  
Away for a big cooked breakfast before hubbie has to leave to go to Sunderland with the dog to see his kids, yum yum.
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

OK  I am so so mad!!!!!!!! My boss has told one of her friends about my situation, this friend however also works for the company and her husband works closely with mine. 

This is how I found out, as he congratulated my DH today. I am so mad, I told her we weren't telling anyone as it was early days, and its not like this other girl has anything to do with me or work, I realise a few other people had to be told regarding health and safety etc but this girl has nothing to do with any of that she is just chums with my boss!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

short - surely thats a breech of contract in a way - you told her something confidential and she has broken the confidentiality part of the contract.  I would be handing in an official complaint.  Dont blame you for being mad.

Talking about going mad.....  im scared now, all symptoms have disappeared and i feel normal today.  Is that a good or bad thing?? Dont want to feel normal, want to feel pregnant.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I wouldn't worry re symptoms, so many people get them off and on, my sickness has vanished again, but I have no doubt it will reappear. Everyone is different. xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Shortnsweet - I don't blame you for being mad. She had no right to pass on confidential information to anyone.  I agree with Donsbabe in that I would put in a complaint.  

Donsbabe - hope you're having a better day today.   I wouldn't worry about not having any syptoms today.  I'm sure things they'll come and go.  What stage did you start feeling any symptoms? I just want one sign that something is going right during this 2ww.  I keep crying but that's nothing new.  I've been like that for the past few years!  
xx


----------



## Saffa77

morning ladies!

Well I had a day from absolute HELL yesterday am feeling so down today.  Firstly had to wake up at 5.30am and taxi got here at 6 instead of 6.15 so had to rush about then got to station was so early and was coldish so had to wait for train  to switch lights on so we could get in then on the way to Edinburgh went for a wee and yep you guessed it it was burning so im like oh no what do i do know so got to my course in Edinburgh and had to phone doctor and he suggested i take antibiotics so luckily i got back early at 4pm from Edinburgh so went to surgery to pick up prescription.  By now i was feeling tired and sore so got to surgery and there was no script so had to wait like 15 mins.  Then walked home got in car with DP to go to the big boots so they give me the wrong strength went back and they like oh sorry about that and oh we dont have the lower dose maybe you could try sainsburys berryden so we go there they dont have it either so tried morrisons and they had it - I was almost in tears what a day!!!!

So got home and was in bed by 9 was shattered and sore.  So now i am all worried as thinking that the antibiotics are going to affect things and am only on them for 3 days and hope it clears things up as i know in the past that 3 days is not enough.  Also with the nurses fiddling down there etc may make it come back again, as i swear after I had my baseline scan i could feel the burning.  Sorry about the long rant just feel like this is all too much for me.  Also am not getting any twinges or anything on my stimms

anyways going to meet a mate and her little gorgeous boy today at Duthie park so hope it makes me feel better.

Ladies hope you all well and yes shortnsweet i would be mad too!!

Will be on laters

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia, what a nightmare of a day!     I don't blame you for being so down today. IVF is a big enough problem on it's own without adding anything else in. Enjoy yourself at the Duthie Park, it looks like it's going to be nice all day. Don't worry about not feeling anything from your stimms.  It was only towards the end when I started to feel bloated, etc and I ended up with 26 follicles!  When do you go in for your next scan?

I've lied to my mum again!  I'm sure she's psychic because she asked me if I was at the hospital this week.  Rather than deny it (I'm a useless lier because I just start laughing!) I told her I was in for another HSG and not an egg transfer.  I hate lying but I really can't deal with people knowing I'm on this 2ww because I know they'll be waiting to hear the outcome.

Still feeling physically fine but am really restless and fidgety.  I just want these 2 weeks to zoom past as quickly as possible. 

Hope you all have a lovely day

Susan
xx


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Hi all - I haven't been on for a while.

I'm really worried this morning - I had some bleeding this morning first thing - it was quite dark and mucosy (sorry tmi). I thought perhaps it was implantation bleeding, but now it is more liquidy and more red. I'm only 7 days post ET - and I'm scared my AF is starting. Has anyone heard whether it would be usual for AF to start so early or does anyone know more about implantation bleeding?

I still have symptoms such as sore (.)(.)s - but that may be due to progesterone pessaries, and I feel sick - but that's probably due to worry! 

Best wishes to all.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sporty.  I'm afraid I don't know much about implantation bleeding.  All I know is that it can be a slightly later implantation bleed at about 7 days.  Have you checked in the 2ww testers thread?  Someone there might be able to help more.  Sorry, not much help.  
When is your testing date?  I'm on the 2nd October so might be just behind you. 
Fingers crossed for us both.    
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks Susan! I am feeling a bit better today - had a good day at Duthie and her little boy is soooooooooooo cute! all he did was smile the whole day (he is 6 months old) he really did seem to like me.. which just put me in a good day.  Drinking heaps of water and taking my antibiotics which make me feel a little tired but chilling on the couch now and going out for some dinner this evening with DP Yum.

Susan - oh no about lying to your mom bet you just want to let her in in what is going on but just dont want to hey! oh i hope you get your BFP. 2 October not long left.  

Sporty - I dont know anything about implantation bleeding but am  it all works out for you in the end.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - glad you enjoyed your day at the Duthie Park.  What a nice day it's been. I looked out my flip-flops and cropped jeans again - thought they'd been packed away for the winter!  
My mum knows I'm getting a FET sometime soon but I've been so vague about it and just keep saying it's in a few months.  I've been saying that for a while now, so it's been a very long few months!  
Enjoy your dinner. Somewhere nice?
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - I bet your mom knows tho? I havent told absolute anyone only you ladies that is it I had mentioned it to mates a while back that we would do IVF but nothing else has been mentioned!!! Phew!  

Going Ferryhill hotel - its a walk there and back and realiable.  

What are everyone elses plans this weekend?

Off to do my injections aaaaarrrrrgh I dread them.

Laters
Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, well DH and I had a scan today just to check things are OK after my scares, and cause I was panickin a wee bit as morning sickness seems to have gone.

Little one is doing fab, seen him/her moving about, they were rolling from side to side. So I feel so much better now, alot more reassured. I will relax i think once I get my proper 12 week one but till then it has helped put my mind at ease.

Got some great pictures, can see the little outline of a face, a little nose and everything, it was wonderful!!

Anyway spending some quality time with DH as for once I am not in bed lol!!!

Have great weekend all!!!

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

How we all doing?  Susan are you still hanging in there and not doing anything?  DP is cleaning the shower etc so i am just chilling on the couch heheeeeee - I cleaned the bathroom last weekend so its his turn.  Dinner was delicious last night yum.  DP was a bit upset that they had run out of sticky toffee pudding but we made up for it with a delicious toffee lumpy bumpy with apple icecream it was delish.

Going to do my weekly shopping and then maybe pop into town.

Laters
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sonia - yes, I'm still hanging in there but am back to doing things again.  The hospital said I could get back to normal after a day but I stretched it out for 4 days!

Did a car boot sale today at Thainstone with my sister.  Still took it pretty easy (sitting on the back of the car most of the day!) but had great fun.  We made £150 so divided it between us.  Not bad for stuff that's been sitting about doing nothing for years. Will definitely go back and do it again soon.  The only problem is that my sister is 14 weeks pregnant so doesn't want to lift heavy things and I don't want to lift it either just incase, so between us we were a right pair.  We were quite happy when DH arrived!  

Off to eat pizza now
xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Ladies

how are we all  
I'm not too bad after a wee mad weekend!!

I went for a spot of retail therapy on Sat with mi mum which iw as really looking forward to...  i was feelin like crap with endo pains but tried to ignore it as i was taking my mum to lunch etc...  after an hour of walking about i was in agony in Markies...  what did i go and ruddy do??  i was sick!!  in the fruit and veg section...talk about mortified...  the place was mobbed aswell and i started crying...my poor mum didn't know what to do...bless her and she started to feel bad...wasn't her fault at all...
So have been feeling yukky with eno pains....getting ridiculous now!!

Got my appointment with Dr Hamilton next Tuesday and am a nervous wreck about it already...have been talking non-stop about this egg donation with DH and i don't think he's going to go for it   i'm getting in a flap at the thought of him saying no...

at work today, can't be bothered whatsoever..

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Gem

Oh no - sorry about you feeling so sick with endo!!!

Good luck with your appointment with Dr Hamilton - what is going to happen at this appointment is it basically to discuss DE etc?  Im sure your DH will want to go with whatever you are keen on doing.  Think maybe you both just need a bit more time - its all still very fresh.

I have my follie scan tomorrow at 8am - Hope that I have some follies and not just one big cyst!! Dont know what to expect.

Hope all else is well - had a lovely day today and it has been wonderful - we went for a drive and stopped off along the coast and took lovely pictures.

Chat later

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies


How we all doing?  Hope all is well.  Sorry I haven't been on in a few days but been a BUSY weekend.  Had DP's sis wedding yesterday so after ALL the palava and upset/stress everything went okay and it was quite enjoyable apart from (mum brain) here forgot to go around all the guests to get them to sign her guest book (I remembered about midnight so got SOME people) so needless to say that went down like a lead balloon!! ooooops thats me in the bad books again!!!  Anyhoo I must admit I am glad it is all over as I was getting in a state about it so can now relax and look after myself like I should be doing.  Had a couple of glasses of champers but diluted with pineapple juice and was boogieing the night away but all seemed to be okay, on hols this week, so will make sure I rest up.  Off up to Inverness for 4 days so fingers crossed weather stays good and we get a good break.

Best wishes to all wherever you are in treatment and my positive thoughts are with you ladies on the 2ww    

Gems so sorry you are having such a bad time of it lately I hope you feel better soon,   to you and here if you need any advice re DE. 

Sonia hope your infection clears and you and on the mend v soon.

Take care all will try to keep in touch over the week if not will catch up when we get back.

Take care all     xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Oh Gemz.  What a thing to happen.   Your poor mum too, I bet she felt helpless. I've got the same question as Sonia - is your appointment with Dr Hamilton to discuss DE?  It's such a big decision so maybe DH will just need more time to sort it all out in his head. 

Bloo - I hope you enjoy your trip to Inverness.   The weather is supposed to stay nice all week but knowing our weather, you're never sure! That's good that the wedding went well.  I know you weren't particularly looking forward to it.  I wouldn't worry about the guest book.  We got one at our wedding and I can honestly say, I've never, ever looked at it.  Don't even know where it is! 

Sonia - good luck with your scan tomorrow.   I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes. Keep drinking the water!

Am hating this 2ww and I've still got ages to go!  I now feel as if I've got the flu and have got a nightmare of a sore throat.   I've no idea if that's a good or bad sign.  Any ideas?  Other than that, I've had no aches, pains or niggles of any sort. Just want a sign that everything's working!!!

Came home to find a message left from DH to say that he's having to work a split shift today because someone's off.  I was feeling really emotional after a horrible class this afternoon and there was nobody here to cry to. I couldn't be bothered cooking anything for myself so had a chicken and mushroom pasta and sauce out of a packet.  Not very nutritional but it filled a spot!

One of our 1st year pupils was killed stepping of a school bus on Friday so the school was full of crying children, councillors and emergency meetings and assemblies today.  All in all, it's not been a great day. Tomorrow will be better.  
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

susan, i read about the poor child who was tragically killed after stepping of the bus, he stays in lonmay i think, such a small community. so hard for the kids to say goodbye to their friend in that way.

bloo - champagne and pineapple juice sounds lush, actually a trip to inverness does too.  Id love to get away for a while with DP, anywhere will do.

Cant remember the last time me and dp went away on our own, we need some time like that just now, doing each others head in.  Im cracking up with him playing on the wii all the time and swearing his head off at it. My 6 year old even tells me daddy is saying bad words. grrrrrrr. He is cracking up with me saying "ive got to rest" all the time!!   men eh, cant live with them, certainly cant live without them!!

Sonia, mind have an early night, and good luck for the scan tomorrow   everything will be ok for you. Ive calmed down a lot from last night, cramps subsided and seem to appear in the evening now.

Gems - oh no, sick in markies, not so good. Mind you better out than in!! Hope hte pains go away soon for you. Good luck with the appointment. 

Short - how are things now? great that you got to see little one on the screen, peace of mind. were there any tears? if or when i get to that stage ill flood the scanning room with my tears lol.

Carol - how was edinburgh? things still going good for you?

Sporty -  how is everything going? 2ww driving you nuts aswell?

Im just lying up here waiting for corrie and eastenders to come on. I dont really watch them a lot just if the tv is on and nothing else is on ill watch them.  Im a home and away and hollyoaks girl!  
DS's school is shut on wednesday the letter says "thank you for your support"!! like we have a choice! Dont support them one bit (sorry susan if you are one of them), the parents get into trouble for taking the kids out of school during term time but these council workers seem to not care. And they get paid a hell of a lot more than others, and get heaps of holidays, whats the problem!?  Dont even get me started on the half a day on a friday or 45 mins for lunch idea. Aberdeenshire councils great ideas - NOT.

Right thats mondays moan of the day over with!

TATA for now!


----------



## twinkle123

No, I'm not one of them Donsbabe.  Our janitors, technicians and cooks are striking on Wednesday again, but we've to go in as normal, even though there's no pupils.  So a 40 miles journey to work to do lots of paperwork, preparation and marking that I could easily take home to do instead.  I'll be missing my Wednesday classes this week, last week because of my ET and the other Wednesday when they striked.  They're miles behind and I really could do with them being in school. 

Don't get me started on the early Friday finishes either!  I haven't spoken to anyone who agrees with it. There's so many problems with it so I won't start about it because I'll be here forever!   We've got nothing but problems working for Aberdeenshire council.  They're full of stupid, new ideas that are dreamt up by someone sitting in an office who has never stepped inside a school before. 

Anyway, enough moaning. Coronation Street's back on!
xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

this is just a quickie...took a half day yesterday as i had a cancellation at my new dentist...aaaaarrrgh!!  traumatised as i'm terrified of them...  haven't been in 12 years ...tut tut!! I've got to get 3 fillings...oh dear!!

The appointment is a bit of weird one...he said to me at the last time i should thnk about the Egg donation side...i did have a blood test last week to check my ovary resevoir?...which doesn't make sense as he told me point blank that i can't have IVF cos of the implications to my health...
I do think we do need more time to tink about it but as per ruddy usual i'm on a timescale...!!  I've only got around 2 years before i have the final stage of my bowel operation aond once thats done there will be no chance 

I always just took it for granted that i could have kids and never in my life thought it would come to this...

I will do another post later this afternoon in reply to all of your news.

Huggs
gemz xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Well went for my scan this morning and saw Gillian what a LOVELY LOVELY Lady didnt hurt me at all while scanning.  Think Hazel hurt me a bit the last time.

Anyhoooooo dont know what I feel at the moment as they only found 2 follies!!!! one on each ovary!!! one was 12mm and the other 9mm so nothing that I wasnt expecting actually so not too shocked.  Gillian did say to me that its early days and that some people start late etc but I dont know!!! what do you ladies think do you think that I will get more follies?  They told me to carry on with my dose I am on 300ui which is the maximum for the clinic.  I had another appointment on Thursday but has now moved to Friday do you think in 3 days I will have more?  Gillian reckons that I will need to take more drugs so will need to pay for more on Friday.  Need some reassurance ladies.

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

hi sonia, told ya gillian was nice!

 for you. I had more in 3 days when i just carried on with my dose of menopur.  Dont panic about anything yet, you may just be taking longer for your lovely follies to grow hence why you may need more drugs. Trust her and the other staff and they will guide you along.  Dissappointing for you just now but dont give up hope. Lots of hot water bottles on your tummy may help them grow. But its not over yet so dont give up.

Gems- that reminds me, me and ds have the dreaded d appointment on saturday morning.  Hope your appointment goes ok.


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yeah Gillian was by far my best!! bless her.  Thanks for the encourgement and will see how it goes.  Do you think they will cancel my cycle if I remain with me 2 ?  am also worried that the ones I may get will not catch up with the 12mm one.  Donsbabe when you had more follies how many more did you get?  I actually feel numb right now.  I will wait for Friday and see what happens.  I remember Carol also only had like 1 good one or something and a few little ones.

Oh please let them groooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww!

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

hey sonia, i dont know exactly how many more follise i got, think it was mabye about 4 plus they all got bigger too.  I dont know the minimum number of follies that they will go with so not sure if they will canel or not.try and relax, easier said then done i know. Go buy yourself a new dvd, try p.s i love you, its good!! i bought that this week!!


----------



## Mummy30

me again - should i do a test? 

always said i wouldnt but..... been chatting on another thread, someone tested early and got a bfp.  Im 14dpo and 11dpt, really tempted now to do a test. if its negative then at least i can expect a negative on saturday rather then pinning all my hopes on it. or if its positive, ill just be calm and continue the pma until saturday.

So tempted to get that first response test, could be at superdrug in 10 mins lol.


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yeah you right i need to remain positive.  

I think you should be fine testing?? If thats what you feel you need to do then do it.  Carol tested early and got a BFP everyday....!

Eeeek how exciting!  

Let us know what you decide.

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

yep ive decided that i need to know. will nip by after picking up ds from school and get that first response one, do it tomorrow morning. positive or nagative, i need to know before saturday.


----------



## Saffa77

Donsbabe you make me laugh  I would be exactly the same ( thats if I even get that far!!)    

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

lol sonia, now decided im buying 2, one to do this afternoon and one to do tomorrow morning! ill buy 2 different brands. My mum just telt me to go for it but be prepared. She is now a nervous wreck!


----------



## Saffa77

did you buy 2 then?


----------



## Mummy30

ok i got 2 yeah, just done one. it came up BFP straight away.  Trying not to get hopes up, im still saying it might be the pessaries or trigger shot being in my system etc. Trying to still think it might be a BFN, but it was clear as anything BFP.  Will wait and see. another one tomorrow morning, then ill have to go out and get some for everyday until saturday!!


----------



## Saffa77

OH MY WORD HOW EXCITING!

I would say that is definately a BFP!!!!!!!!!!! man you must be over the moon you couldnt even wait for tomorrow you naughty girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

sonia, yeah i screamed when it came up but still very wary its a false alarm. so testing everyday from now on lol.

away to go back to read carols old posts to see how she felt at testing early lol.


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quick post for just now.
Ooh Donsbabe - I really hope it stays positive for you.     Looks pretty good though. 

Sonia - most of my follies developed later on too.  They just all suddenly made an appearance so I wouldn't give up yet.  

That's a week tomorrow since I had my FET so almost half way through.  I hope the next week passes quickly.  Hate all this waiting!
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, oh Dons that sounds exciting, will   it stays positive for you petal, just delighted for you.  When is your official test day?  I have a baby drawer upstairs and think I have around 20 positive tests in there, think it took a while for the good news to sink in for me!  
Sonia please don't give up hope.  Look at what happened to me, I only had one good size follicle and then ended up with 7 eggs after stimming an extra week.  I drank lots of milk, juiced lots of pineapples and definitely think the hot water bottles made a big difference.  Keep my fingers, toes crossed for you and also  .  
Susan the 2WW is so difficult so I can totally sympathise with you, feels like the longest 2 weeks ever.
Had a fab time in Edinburgh, girls really took good care of me and I got the biggest bed and they wouldn't let me carry my suitcase, lucky to have such lovely friends.  They drank 6 bottles of champagne between 7 of them on the way down so one girl didn't even make it out on the first night  .  I managed to stay up until 1am on the friday and 2am on teh Saturday but definitely different not drinking.  At least I didn't suffer from any hangovers.  
~Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Carol

Good to have you back! glad you had a good time.  Yeah I was looking back at your older posts and read that post that you posted about your follies etc and then how you got 7 - I am   that that happens to me but with my endo who knows what will happen! Endo is horrible!!!!! it has aged my eggs big time.  Thank you for all your positive thoughts all it really means a lot to me.
Carol do you think they may get me to stimm for an extra week too? how much did that cost you?  I remember it was a lot also was dosage did you stimm that week on?  I am already on 300ui so cannot up to any more that is the max.

Susan hang in there hon and hope you get your BFP!!!

Dons so stoked for you!
Sx


----------



## Saffa77

'I think by day eight you pretty much have the follicles you're going to have - I've only stimmed for 11 and 13 days respectively, so it's fairly late. I don't want to dishearten you, but you'd rather know that now and either plug on with the cycle or abandon before the drugs costs go any higher'

This is what I got from someone else on another thread and am feeling very negative at the moment why do I go reading it all!!!!!!!

Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia can't believe someone sent that to you, can't see why they wouldn't allow you to stimm an extra week.  I was on 300, after starting on 150.  I can't remember the cost exactly, will check with Mike tomorrow.  We did get one lot of drugs free that someone had returned so you might get that too.  You have 2 follicles that are growing and although I had to have 3 maybe because of your circumstances that might be different.  I totally understand how you're feeling, I was so depressed and down after that first scan but within 3 days things really turned around, I couldn't believe it.  Definitely think those hot water bottles helped Sonia so please get one of those glued to your tummy!  Don't give up hope petal, I know it's so hard but try to stay positive, so much can change in just a few days and I will   for you tonight that it's all good news.
Susan will   for you too that you get that much wanted BFP.  
Since I started treatment I have prayed every night, just a little ritual now and also have slept with a pair of baby booties in my hand each night, even took them to Edinburgh.  
It's such a worrying time for you both, hear for you whenever you need to talk.
Take care
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks Carol  yeah you lucky you could of upped your dosage that is what im worried about the fact that I had started on 300ui and cant up it to a stronger dose. but yes think if I stimm for an extra week I get more oh please   for me. 

GROW GROW GROW!!!!

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

follie dance for you!


----------



## Mummy30




----------



## Saffa77

Thanks Donsbabe!!!!

Carol one more question..... hopefully...... how long did you stimm for all in all?

Soniax


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

morning girlies

Don - yipeeee!!  so chuft for you hunnie!! xxxx

Sonia - sending 'grow grow grow' vibes to you xx

gotta make this a short one as i'm up to my eyes at work (munching happily on my rowie and a cuppa...mmmm)

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi girls, been absent for few days. Was spending some quality time with DH over weekend, we had Monday off work. The I was ill yesterday ( hopefully boss not annoyed I was off - again!) 

Been a lot happening on here, congrats to Dons hope it stays positive!!!!!

Will keep sending positive thoughts your ways and for all the ladies with follies!!!!

Hope everyone is well!!
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia I think it was 3 weeks but I'd have to check back my posts on here to say for sure, my memory is terrible!  
Morning to everyone, need to go and get busy cleaning for the inlaws arriving this weekend, yuck!  That's yuck to the cleaning, not my inlaws, who are lovely.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Carol - don't envy you having a day of cleaning.  I don't mind doing the tidying but I can't stand cleaning. Does anybody, though!

Dons - more positive vibes coming you way          

Well, that's me half way through my 2ww.  It's going so slowly!!! Other than my sore throat, I've still had no signs or symptoms to give some clues either way.  It's so frustrating.  Feeling really teary and the smallest of things is setting off my crying.   It's been such a long time waiting for this transfer that I don't know how I'm going to do it again if I have to. I don't even have any frosties left so it would have to be a full IVF again. 

Sorry to moan. 

Our pupils aren't in school today because of the strike but we still had to go in.  Left early though and have taken work home with me to do so better go and do it. 

Speak later
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan you're allowed to moan.  You aren't feeling well and that 2WW really is so stressful.  Totally understand as well that it's the thought of going through the whole process again, try to stay positive though.  Sending you so much        positive vibes.  I didn't have any symptoms either, just thought my period was going to come as got AF cramps but that was it.  That's your first week done so lets hope these next 7 days just whizz past for you.
Confession......haven't cleaned!  Had a wee snooze and then will have to do it all tomorrow, oh well, will get up early and get on with it.  Just not in a cleaning mood.  
GHDs stopped working too, so hoping hubbie can fix them tomorrow night when he gets home or he'll be tracking down a pair in Aberdeen on Friday.  My hair and no GHDs is not a good look!  Was embarressed when out walking the dog today  .  
Big   to everyone.
xx


----------



## Mummy30

GHDs - i soooooo want a pair of those, just so expensive.

Test still positive - bought 4 more lol. 2 cheapy boots own brand ones and 2 first response!!  Now scared the cheapy ones will show negative! Surely not. I felt sick this morning.


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - looking pretty positive for you.     Did you get funny looks buying 4 tests at the same time?


----------



## abdncarol

Dons that definitely sounds good, fantastic news!!    

xx


----------



## Mummy30

susan - lol i got the same lady who sold me the other 2 yesterday as well. I was in the queue trying to discreatly hide them incase i seen someone and praying i didnt get her. low and behold i did!! Just put my head down and got on with it! You would think i would relax a bit now ive seen a bfp, but no. im now scared i miscarry early and ill see a bfn tomorrow. Will try the boots ones tomorrow, only thing is you have to leave it under the pee stream for 15 seconds..... dont think i pee for that long!!! Not when im doing tests anyway, muscles stop me!!


----------



## abdncarol

Dons I was rubbish at peeing on the sticks so I always used a paper cup and found that easier.  Same as I can't wee in those bottles you get from the hospital and clinic.  
Totally understand re pregnancy, then worry about miscarriage, it really is a minefield isn't it.  Don't think I'll be totally relaxed until the baby is here and then of course that provides more worries  .

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Donsbabe so happy for you you go girl!!!! Well Im still feeling a bit down and sitting here with my hot water bottle to try hope the follies grow.

Well have obviously posted in other millions of threads and one of the ladies said that by day 8 the eggs that they see at your scan is what you should get if you get to EC and no new ones should recruit only the existing ones grow..... so I have just now dealt with the fact that I will not get more than my 2!!!! do you think that the clinic will proceed to EC still even though they say you  need 3?

Carol I was reading through your old posts and you mention that same things that a) how can 300ui be the maximum dose when there are ladies out there just starting on 300 and also how can they say no to 1 or 2 follies?  who knows maybe I could have 4 eggs one never knows?  I mean it does only take one dosent it  I am going to speak to them at my next scan.

I was naughty tonight and did a dose of 375!!! GROW folllies GROW am just feeling frustrated and deflated and stressed.

Susan - glad you over the first week here is   for your second week.

Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia I so hope Friday gives you great news, will   for you petal.  Definitely only need one and I just couldn't understand how the clinics all follow such different protocols.  I did the same by injecting slightly more too, keep those hot water bottles on your tum and we'll all routing for you that Friday shows at least 3 good sized follicles.  I really thought our cycle was going to be cancelled and look what happened so please please stay hopeful, they wouldn't have asked you to keep going for another week unless they thought it was worthwhile.  
Big  .
Away to watch The Family in my bed, done nothing but eat today so feeling like a big fatty boom boom.
Tomorrow I will be Molly Maid and get the house spotless.  
Night night
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Tut tut tut Sonia.  Giving yourself a bigger dose!   Did the clinic say you needed 3 follies to go ahead with EC?  I didn't know that.  I could be wrong, but I'm sure I had more appear after day 8.  During stimming for my 1st IVF, it wasn't until 2 days before my EC that it was cancelled.  I was sure that was because far too many follies had appeared in the last few days.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't know why else my EC wouldn't have been cancelled sooner.

Donsbabe - 15 seconds!  Don't know if I could do that under pressure!   Good luck.

Just been watching Supernanny and getting annoyed because I wouldn't let my children ever behave like that (I say that now!) but I've never been given a chance.  A programme about grannies in their 30s is on now.  That's my age - can't even imagine being a granny so soon!  Must stop watching all these programmes.

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

scabby boots test still coming back     

Sonia - hows things! LOL at giving yourself a higher dosage - you go girl, why not eh.   for you.

Carol - I taped the family and will watch it when ds is at school. Did u suffer from morning sickness, im struggling today.

Susan - hows things?


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo that is sounding so good, so so chuffed for you.  I didn't have any morning sickness, was very lucky but know Bloo suffered.  
How is everyone today, been awake since 3am  .  Plan to get this cleaning done, have a nice relaxing bath and then have a wee snooze later.  Upstairs all done so only got the stairs downwards to do.  
Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning

Susan - yes it states on the Protocol that you need 3 good sized follies for EC to take place, but then have heard of a few ladies at the Aberdeen clinic that went ahead with 2 so who knows!!!

Donsbabe - I would definately say     for you as dont think its going to go BFN now - you may even have twins seeing as it was a strong positive and you already feeling sick? CONGRATS  Yeah lots of ladies have said to me that they on higher doses etc but Aberdeen wont go higher than 300ui so thats why I gave myself a higher dose ha ha ha am feeling nervous for tomorrow!!! eeeek not really feeling anything.  I am a bit bloated but nothing I thought I would be so am thinking there is no more follies.  What symptoms did you ladies have?

Later
Sonia


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi girlies...

yay Donsbabe!!  you must be on such a high at the moment xoxo

i'm feelin like poop, been up since 5.30am, took mi mum to the airport...thats her off back home   7 weeks today tho until i'm over there fro a few weeks...yeehaa!!

In agony with mi endo pains...does it ever end!!  I'm so tempted to go back on my amitryptiline (for pain) and go back on pill to stop my ruddy periods...this had better all be worth it if i decide on egg donation!!  I feel like for the last 4 years i've been in constant pain with ruddy endo or crohns...  

DH has only gone and invited one of his weird mates for supper tonite!!  Nae a happy bunny... been up since 5.30, have to work an hour later, then get shopping to make the supper!!  aaaarrrgh!!  I think he forgets how knackered i am all the time...  sorry for the moan

huggs to everyone..
gemz xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Gems I hope you feel better soon, it must really get you down.  
Sonia I didn't have any symptoms at all when doing the stimms so don't worry, what time is your appointment tomorrow?
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Gems hope you feeling better just think about the 7 weeks then you off to visit your mum.  So whed did your parents move away from Aberdeen?  have you been in Aberdeen your whole life?

Carol - Glad you didnt feel much either.  My appointment is at 8.15am Hope I dont get bad news as have to come back to work later.    

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi Sonia

my parents moved away Jan 99   miss them loads...  my sister and twin nephews moved there 7 years ago aswell...  Stayed in aberdeen until i was 14 then moved to stonehaven until i was 20...been back in Aberdeen ever since...
Mi dad has just renewed his visa for antother 3 years... think they will come home then... hopefully cos IF i do have a baby i want my parents here..have gone through so much without them as it is...  i sound a right sap..lol

Are you in aberdeen?
Actually, where is everyone from?

Gemz xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yeah that will be good if your parents come back.  I am from South Africa and my parents immigrated to Portugal and thats when I came to the UK so was in London for 3 years and have just moved to Aberdeen a year ago (DP work) - I do prefer it here though as the way of living is much better.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hey  

gem - i am origianally from essex and very proud to be a born essex girl lol. Moved from there to stavanger norway while my dad worked for BP, moved to drumoak, near banchory, in 1989 and now live in peterhead with DP and my darling little boy. Been here for 3 years!! Love my house, love the fact my ds is settled in school etc, love the fact that after 3 years ive finally made some pals, love the fact that all DPs family are here and have welcomed me and ds into their lives but ........................................................... absolutely hate peterhead!!! HAHA.  

sonia - fingers crossed my follie dance worked for ya.....

gem - dont get me started on the male species... i could be moaning all night lol

carol - you have a bump yet? did the clinic test your blood to see the hcg levels?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, definitely showing, have a right bump already....although part of that will be fat, been eating for two!  I think I've put on the weight Bloo lost because of her morning sickness.  Every morning I think I must eat healthy today and then it goes out of the window again, oh well will just have to be on a strict diet once the baby arrives.  
I didn't get blood tests from the clinic at all, just had to call with my test results and that was it.
Sonia wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Please let us know how you get on.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

im desperate to know how high my hcg levels are


----------



## abdncarol

I was exactly the same Dons, maybe you should call your doctors.  When is your official test date?


----------



## Mummy30

saturday, so no celebrating until then lol


----------



## twinkle123

Still looking good for you Dons     I'm sure nothing will change between now and Saturday. How early did you first test? Really really keeping my fingers crossed for you. Does your DP work in Peterhead?  

Sonia - lots of luck tomorrow.   Let us know how it goes. Don't worry about not having symptoms.  I didn't have any symptoms when I was stimming and I still had 26 follicles. It was afterwards when the problems started with my OHSS.

Gemz - hope the dinner with the weird mate went well. I don't envy you! Sorry to hear you're in so much pain. It must be awful.  

Wow, everyone's stayed in so many more places than me. I'm originally from Glasgow but moved to Aberdeen when I was just 3.  Been here ever since.  Boring really!

Started to have niggling cramps today.  Good or bad sign on a 2ww? Anyone know?  I'm gradually cracking up here.  A week today though, I'll know either way.  So, so nervous!!!!!!!!! 
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan I had AF pains during my 2WW and really thought that meant I was going to get my period, though they say that's just things changing in your body so please try not to read too much into it.
xx


----------



## Saffa77

evening ladies

Donsbabe still looking good!!! you go girl so stoked for you - are you still feeling a bit sick of food?

Susan - so happy you still hanging in there!!! hope you get your BFP!  Are you at school or at home still?

Well am feeling a bit more positive today as stressing is not going to get me anywhere.  Scan is tomorrow at 8.15am will let you know during the day - wish me luck all    

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia, I'm back at work this week.  I'm just trying to carry on as normal, whatever that is!  Don't know what to do on test day.  I want to do it first thing in the morning but DH will be away to work at 3am and don't want to do it without him.  I also don't want to wait until later in the day so will have to be naughty and test early. Any excuse!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well Sonia I am thinking about you, you will have your scan in 20 mins, my fingers are crossed.

Also re cramps, I totally had AF type cramps, was convinced she was coming then low and behold she didn't arrive.

Sending    for all!!!!

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Well the news is not promising at all.  Still only have 2 follies one of which has stayed at 12mm so hasnt grown and next to my endometrioma they think is another follicle and if it is its 14mm they are not sure if that is a follicle or a cyst but if its a follicle than yay i have 3 but if not then looks like it will all be abandoned!!!  Not shocked as wasnt expecting miracles - I am just not responding to the drugs at all and also never having had a FSH done I dont even know how my eggs are and if I actually do have any.  Anyways they took bloods which will measure the oestregen (sp?) and if its low then its only 2 follies I have and if its medium then I may have 3 and we can proceed.  They still say they dont go ahead if there are 2 follies which I just dont understand.  They have given me more drugs to last me until Monday and want to see me again on Monday but not getting excited at all.  Think they making me try for 3 more days as we are paying for this.  The drugs they have given me at the moment are free as they say I wont have any eggs to freeze! 

anyways back to work.

Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Sonia you must feel an emotional wreck, not knowing what's going on and what your body is doing.  Huge big   petal.  Will   that it's a 3rd egg that was there so that they can go ahead with the EC.  Why did they never test your FSH, don't understand that.  I also don't understand, especially given your circumstances and the fact that you're paying, why they can't give you the drugs to let you ovulate so they can collect the 2 eggs, surely if they are good they can be used, always a chance that one of those special eggs could be a potential baby.  Kept checking on here to see how you'd got on, so sorry it wasn't better news.  
Take care of  yourself
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Sonia   - i really hope the 3rd is a follicle for you. I agree with carol - if u are paying for your treatment you should further enquire about why they wont go ahead with 2.

I had my fsh levels done before i started tx.


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

The reason why didnt get the FSH done was because I was downregging for the 3 months prior to that?  and because of my endo etc doctor had already guessed the dosage I would take but obviously I will get the FSH done now after this cycle.  

Yeah its not looking promising and in my mind the cycle will be abandoned on Monday. 

Its beyond my control - if the drugs dont work there is nothing I can do.

and Yes I will take it further about my 2 eggs definately and will be giving myself 375ui until Monday!

Soniax


----------



## Saffa77

Clininc just called and have bloods back and there is ovarian activity 0.56 what ever that means and they said to carry on until monday and to go in at 8.30 and if that 3rd follicle ( the one that they dont know if its a cyst or follie ) hasnt grown on Monday then it will get abandoned.  Met DP for lunch and think we both agree that obviously this cycle was not meant to and to maybe abandon it too as 1. we will still get £1450 back and 2.  We dont lose a NHS go if we dont proceed to EC and 3.  They will know how to handle the next cycle better.  So we were thinking maybe we should do another private in like 3 months again and basically will be we were now only losing about £1800!!  Its

So annoying all this.

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

sonia, thats very wise thinking, i forgot you would get half the money back.

Wait and see what monday brings and discuss it with the nurses.  Who did you get today?


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Donsbabe

I got Alison Mctavish - she is the nurse manager.

Yeah I have my thinking cap on hahahahah donsbabe!

Soniax

How you?  still testing STRONG I hope - I really hope its TWINS!

Sonia


----------



## Saffa77

Oh and on Monday I will have my doctor Maheshwari there to chat afterwards and they said to jot down any questions we want to chat about etc and they will try answer everything there  on Monday.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

thats good sonia...

Yeah im still very much positive, but so scared about tomorrows official test!  I dont want to do it!


----------



## Sporty Sparkle

Hi Everyone

I haven't been on for a while - my bleeding on Saturday, which I thought was stopping got really heavy on Saturday evening and for the next few days, so I know that it's all over for me. I phoned the clinic last Sunday and they said to keep taking the progesterone and test again this Sunday, but I know it's just a formality. I've found it so upsetting, and difficult to speak about. However I knew that there was only a chance that it would be successful this time, and I have six frozen embies, so hopefully at least one of them will stick. I've got to wait 3 months to have the FET - which seems an awfully long time. But going on holiday 2 weeks tomorrow so I've got that to look forward to!

Donsbabe - congrats on you BFP! I'm really pleased for you - you must be so excited!! It's strange, I wondered how I would feel if others got a +ve and I got a -ve, but I am genuinely pleased for others who are successful, and looking forward to when it is my time!

Sonia - sorry to hear about your follies - hopefully they will grow over the weekend. Each time I went back to the clinic I seemed to have more eggs so fingers crossed you have three or more at a good size on Monday!

Susan - best wishes for getting through the 2ww - you'll need to tell me all about FET!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia, I really hope that 3rd follicle is definitely a follie and not a cyst.   You're right about them knowing how to handle your cycle better next time.  My 1st IVF cycle was abandoned just before EC too but that was because it was too risky to go ahead because I had too many follies.  I know it's the opposite of your situation but I can totally sympathise about it being cancelled at the last minute.    I don't understand why they won't let you go ahead though if you're paying privately!   I know it's no real consollation but at least you'll get some money back. 

Sporty - sorry to hear about your bleeding.   It's all so difficult isn't it? Good news that you've got 6 frozen embies.  At least you won't have to go through a full IVF again. FET is so much easier.

Dons - so tomorrow's the offical day! I'm sure it won't change any now but lots of luck for tomorrow anyway.    

My throat is so sore, I feel fluey, got niggly cramps and am feeling exhausted.  I really hope they're all good signs on this 2ww eternity! And only a few days ago, I was worried because I had no symptoms!  
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Want to call the clinic now, but i think its a wee bit too early!!!  Now im excited!!


----------



## twinkle123

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
I see you were up early today. You've got every right to be excited!
         

My 'more smileys' doesn't seem to working today so I can't put in some jumpy, clappy pictures but the thought was there!
Lots and lots of love and congratulations
Susan
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi i dont know if am posting this in the right bit but am just wondering how long all you girls had to wait for ivf? And did uz do gonal-f and clomid to? And also congrats to the girls that got bfp.


----------



## Mummy30

why is it whenver i call the clinic i have to leave a message and wait for them to call me back, i never get an answer straight away  

starry night - i got started with my ICSI tx straight away as we are self funded. I was on buserelin and menopur, no clomid as it was male factor.

susan - thank you, you will be next lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey ladies

Well where do I start........ go away for a week and SO much to catch up on!!  Inverness was fine - ggod break - but no sign of Nessie  

Donsbabe - CONGRATS!!!!         I am SOOOOOOO chuffed for you well done on the BFP xx

Susan I hope you are soon to follow will keep everything crossed for you.

Sonia - Sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it just now I was a poor responder (hence the DE) and only ever produce 2 follies but I will be hoping and praying that it all works out for you,   for Monday.

Carol - How you feeling.  My sickness has stopped (thankfully) but still tired now and again and have taking a few "dizzy" spells but have been told this is normal and may be due to low blood pressure. Ah the joys  

Sporty - So sorry to hear about the bleed sending you    

Gems - Hows you?  How you feeling, hope your ok.

Sorry if I have missed anyone 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yoo hoo everyone

Welcome home Bloo.  I was wondering why you hadn't been around for a while.  Completely forgot you were in Inverness. Glad you had a good time.  Shame you didn't see Nessie though!  

Starrynight - welcome to the thread.  Glad you found your way here. I did some cycles with clomid and gonal-f but they didn't work for me.  Hopefully they will for you.     I think I was on the IVF waiting list for just over 12 months but it passed in no time at all. Hopefully you'll get your BFP with clomid and gonal-f and won't have to go down the IVF route. 

Dons - hope you got through to the clinic eventually with your amazing news.  They can be a bit of a nightmare to get through to although they always phone you back.  I assume you're still on cloud 9.   

I have a question for all of you who have had a BFP - if I was to test early (ssh, don't let anyone hear me say that!), how many days before your OFD did you test?  I'm due to test on Thursday so when do you think is the earliest I could do it?   I always promised myself I would test early but I'm getting far too impatient now.

Had another randomly bleeding nose again today.  That's 2 in the past week.  Hoping it's a good sign. Still getting some cramping and am so tired. 

Don't know if any of you believe in superstition.  I don't but it's worth a try! I have seen 3 different cars with the end letters of their registration BFP during the past few days. Maybe I'm clutching at straws but I'm willing to believe anything at the moment.  Think I'm gradually going mad during this 2ww!!!  

Hope you're all having a good weekend
Susan
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say - woke up during the night with a huge stabbing stomach pain that went away once I'd moved position.  What does it all mean? Must stop analysising everything!!!


----------



## starrynight

Hey ty i have already done clomid for 11 whole months never again!! 3 more shots on the gonal-f  then it ivf for me to think am on for getting it at the end of the year. Also i dont want this to sound the wrong way but have any of you ladies had miscarriages then went on to have a baby? Am asking as i have had a couple if miscarriages and a chemical pregnancy and just really want to know if its possible to go to full term.

Sorry if you think its rude asking xx


----------



## Mummy30

susan - i tested 4 days before my otd. I too had pains (still do) in lower groin area, sharp stabbing pains, both sides, often when i cough, sneeze, move quick etc. I googled them and found out that its just ligaments/muscles stretching as the embryo quicky divides and delves further into your womb. Or something like that anyway! So i would say its a good sign!!

Starrynight - not rude in asking! Ive never had a miscarriage so im afraid i cant help you on that one. 

Hi bloo - how are u?


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry Starry can't help you with the miscarriage been fortuntate enough not to go through that experience.

Susan - I was a very good girl and didn't test until test day HOW I managed I will never know but was up at like 6 in the morning testing!!!  I guess I was too scared to test early as I am supersitious and thought it would bring bad luck but don't think like me as others have tested early and got "good news"       coming your way xx

Dons - I am fine thanks still tired but no more sickness YAY!!  So looking forward to "blooming" now lol - bet you are over the moon?

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starrynight - I've never had a miscarriage so can't help you there.
xx


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hi Donsbabe sent you a PM and just wanted to say Congrats!   

Hi Starrynight    and welcome

Big Hi to everyone I have been away for ages as been a tad stressed with work etc, our tx at Aberdeen is on hold as we need to save a bit more and get healthy and finish our house which we had to gut!  so hoping to start Feb time.    

Sorry I will need to read back and catch up with whats been happening as you will think Im an intruder!

Take care all, speak soon

Linda xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Linda. Welcome back.  

You've got lots going on just now haven't you.  It's probably the best decision to wait until February when you can devote all your energy towards treatment.  It takes so much out of you! 

Saving money and getting healthy at the same time? Wow, you've got more will-power than me!  

Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, sorry I haven't been in touch, have my lovely inlaws staying so not had a chance to be online.  Dons congratulations, that is fantastic news, yippee, delighted for you and your hubbie.  Huge big  .  
Susan not long to go now petal, I think I tested on day 14 after my ET as some of the girls on another site said that's when I should have tested anyway.  It is so hard not to test early, when are you thinking of doing it?  I was the same about superstitions, like I said I've slept with a pair of baby booties in my hand since we started the treatment and I get into a panic if I can't find them when I waken up.  I even took them to Edinburgh with me.  
Hiya Linda, long time no speak, hope you're doing well.  So much to catch up on, we definitely like to chat on here, which is great, I'd be lost without this site!
Welcome back Bloo, we've missed you. Glad the morning sickness has gone away.  I had low blood pressure when i had my first appointment with the midwife so definitely think it's pretty common.  Glad you had a nice holiday, nice to get away.  I'd still like a week in the sun but the thought of me in a bikini or swimsuit at the moment would not be a pretty sight!  
Welcome Starry, as Susan said it's great you've found this website as sure you'll find everyone friendly and helpful.  I had a miscarriage 3 years ago at 8 weeks.  I fell pregnant naturally that time but it wasn't meant to be.  Now I am 13 weeks pregnant so fingers crossed this one will be okay and we'll be fortunate enough to have a little baby.  This was our first attempt at IVF after not falling pregnant again naturally.  I definitely found it stressful, especially getting past the 8 week stage and of course the 12 week scan but much more relaxed now that I've had that and the baby was fine.  
Dons have a huge smile on my face at your good news, really is fantastic, lets keep fingers and toes crossed it's Susan's turn next.
Sonia how are you doing?  Hope you get good news when you go back to the clinic,  .
Had a lovely weekend, the weather has been great for our visitors being here, had a nice lunch out today and still managed my afternoon snoozes each day.  Hubbie working from home tomorrow so have an extra day with him this week, which is great.  We have a ball next Friday and then it's hubbie's birthday on the Saturday so we're heading to Silver Darling for a meal.  
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Carol - glad you've enjoyed your inlaws staying with you.  So all the cleaning you did was worth it then?  When you say you tested on day 14 after ET, is that counting day 1 as the day of ET or the day after ET?  Getting so obsessed with this.   If it's not one thing it's another. There's always something to be worrying about! 
xx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you ladies for being very welcoming am on for ivf the end of year so i know if i have any questions uz will help. Congrats to everyone thats had a bfp and good luck to those doing treatment xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok girls brace yourselves for a donsbabe moan...........

first of all, im still on cloud 9....

bad day today.  I knew when i woke up that i was in a mood.  

DP announced that he wanted to wash the sheets so i had to get up.  Then i wanted a bath, after googling i find out that its best to avoid hot baths still in early pregnancy and only have warm ones.  I cant have a warm bath, to me, warm is cold. So a shower it was.

Then my hair was still greasy after washing it so i was cursing the silly expensive bottle of shampoo that i bought from silly morrisons and low and behold, my hair wouldnt straighten.  And my straighteners kept falling off my bed!! lol. A few swear words later i get it done. Gee how i hate my hair!  

DPs mum was taking us out to the red house in cruden bay for our sunday lunch, but the trousers i wanted to put on didnt fit, nor did the next pair, and the next.  My tummy is so bloated as im not drinking enough (bad me   ) and its very uncomfortable. tummy starts getting big and hard (oohhh errrr  how rude lol) just under my boobs and right down to my errrrr, flower (!) Now im scared im getting mild OHSS. note to self - MUST DRINK MORE TOMORROW. Meal was nice though.

Then the ironing was needing done. DP has been doing everything he keeps saying "got to keep the lads happy" lol so i cant complain. He gets me a load of coathangers and i get the ironing done.  Then when i put the spare hangers away for next week they all clatter to the ground in the utility room and went all over the place. and there was heaps of them Hence more swear words, kicking the coat hangers (their fault after all) and left them where they landed. DP comes down and he curses the hangers and me for just leaving them there!!  

My house is a tip and lastly, im back to work tomorrow, been crying   about that all day. I love my  job but just now i hate it!

Oh and there was a double murder here last night. great. (sarcastic)

There you go, i did tell you to brace yourselves, if you are still reading then well done!!

TOMORROW WILL BE A BETTER DAY.


----------



## abdncarol

Susan I think I counted day one from the actual day of ET.  Honestly I totally understand what the 2WW wait is like, so just come on here if you think you're going  .  Then once you get your BFP you start analysing every single ache too.  
Going to bed at 9 I think to watch Poirot in bed.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Dons you have had a bad day, big  .  Tomorrow will definitely be better!  I was in Cruden Bay today too, went for a long walk along the beach.  We haven't been to that hotel, is it nice for lunch?  We've been to the one across the road, which was an experience, all country and western music and hubbie served flat coke  .
Well away to bed to watch Poirot I think.  
Night night everyone
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

carol yeah it is really nice!


----------



## Bloofuss

Im back at work tomorow too ladies (what a thought) but will be fine once I am there although got the Dentist firdt (eeeek wish me luck for no filling).

 to all - tomorrow will be a better day Dons 

Nite Nite

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - what a day you've had of it today.   Hopefully tomorrow will be better! When I'm off work, I absolutely hate the thought of going back. I've vaguely thought about other careers but with a teaching degree there's not a lot more I can do other than teach. And it's only going to get worse because I can't see teenagers improving soon! 
Make sure you keep drinking that water but be prepared for frequent visits to the toilet.
On the subject of toilets, thought I should tell you all that I fell off my sister's toilet today! My niece has now progressed from her pink, fifi potty to one of those toilet seats on you attach to your toilet.  However, she didn't tell me it is always attached for her and you have to take it off if you go in!  Of course, her bulb had gone in the bathroom and because it's basically a cupboard under the stairs, it was pitch black. So yes, I was flat on my face on the floor with my knickers round my ankles.  

Good luck at the dentist tomorrow Bloo
Night night everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well it was not a good weekend for me!! A drain outside our house blocked and I ended up with sewage flooding my bathroom!!!!! Then the exhaust fell off our car. It was like one thing after another. DH has been so kind as to give me his cold too, so i am at work feeling sorry for myself and feeling generally run down.

On the plus side, it will soon be 12 weeks for me yay!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Donsbabe CoNgRaTS for your well deserved BFP!!!! am soooooooo happy for you.     

Well ladies thats it for me - cycle was abandoned this morning nothing that was not expected so feeling ok about it all.  The doctor was there too and had a look I have 2 good sized follies of 18mm and 2 small ones of 10mm which are too small so have decided to cancel.  I cant even have IUI because of my endo etc and not knowing if my tubes were open or not.  So basically we get about £1480 back and we dont loose a go.  The doctor said that not this period but my next one to phone on day 1 and will have all tests done like FSH blah blah blah which i never got tested and because of this downregging for 3 months could never have it done and also think that being shut down for so long has played a part in this.  The doctor said im still young so still have time.  Once I get all the test etc they will be able to tell whether I will respond or not and will try another protocol.  So no more drugs for me will wait for my period and then will rethink another go (private) and then my NHS should be around June. Am just tired of thinking IVF and it has made us realise that that is what our lives are based on at the moment!! and need to stay away from that for a while and just live a normal life.  It will happen and still have time.

Hope you all doing well.  

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Sonia BIG   coming your way.  Sorry to hear treatment had to be cancelled but you are right just to take time to yourself and recover after all the drugs emotional stress etc.  Take care  

No fillings for me at the Dentist (yipeeeeee) and with being pregnant didn't have to pay either (phew as though I may have what with  being private so that was a relief)  

Shortnsweet - Nightmare that happened to us although didn't leak into house, fortunate enough but was outside into the garden and stank it was horrible - hope you get it sorted yuck!!!  

Susan - As I have said before worked in a school office for years so can totally relate to you going demnted over a bunch of teenagers!!  

D x


----------



## stumped

Can i join you lovely ladies?

I am just about to start my 8th cycle , I am very luck in that number 6 was a success and my little boy is nearly 3 (hope that doesn't offend anyone).

although I live in Aberdeenshire i will be cycling at Care in Nottingham so have the added worry of travelling far from home.

Hope you don't mind me butting in and look forward to "talking" to you all


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome Stumped - Glad you could join us and Congrats on your lovely son - good luck with the venture of a sibling 

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Afternoon ladies...

oh ma heeed!!  Sorry i haven't been on before now...manic in the office today and bossman has been 'hovering'..!!

I'm still not feeling the greatest at the moment...had another 'pain & sickness' episode yesterday...managed to get home in times...wouldn't of been a pretty site at the Next sale mi thinks!!  Its getting ridiculous...it seems to happen when i do alot of walking.. (the only walking i get is round the supermarket or next..lol) ..its as if something 'moves' causes intense pain and then i'm sick!!  The pains in my 'womanly' area are unbearable...takes around 6 hours for the pain to subside...

I've got my appointment with Hamilton tomorrow morning and i'm a nervous wreck!!  DH can't come, which i'm spitting feathers at cos we should both be there...but hey ho...  will hamilton be ok with only me there and not the both of us.!!  Knowing me i'm going to come away in years again!!  
See what he says about the egg donation route...

Sonia hunni, sending you loads of huggs, i'm so sorry xoxoxox

Welcome Stumped x x

Right, its hometime for me...have a nail client which i can't be bothered with  but needs must!!

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi gems

Sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it lately - sounds horrible.  Sending you loadsa  

Best wishes for tomorrow will be thinking of you and if I can give you any advice then please at least put yourselves on the waiting list as you can always come off again if you change your mind.  But if after some time you do decide to go with it then at least you know you are on the list and have been for some time.  This is what DP and I did as like you I was in bits and didn't know what I wanted (other than my mummy)   I know it is a hell of a big step, but as I say better to be on the list as early as possible, you can always retract.

Hamilton will be fine with you on your own and always one of the nurse on hand with tissues and a hug   gain the councillor is amazing but you know I am alwasy hear for you should you need to chat (aww hun I know so much how you feel just wanna give you a big hug and tell you it will all be okay)      

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww so many hugs needed today.  Sonia, Shortnsweet & Gemz    
Sonia - I know exactly how you feel about a cycle being cancelled.  I'm sure I've said many times before, but my EC was cancelled 2 days before because of OHSS.  I had over 20 follicles and they were just gone to waste. I cried for days so take as much time as you need to get over it. I know it's no help but at least you get some money back.

Welcome Stumped.  Look forward to getting to know you.  

Had an awful day today.  Pupils were even more annoying than usual and the number of fights and arguments I had to split up were ridiculous! Really hating my job at the moment.  Just want to get pregnant and go on maternity leave! 

We've decided that I'm testing on Wednesday evening.  My OTD is Thursday so I'm sure it'll be fine by then.  Really want to do it now but I'll make myself hold out until Wednesday.  
Susan
xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi all,

Not been on for ages as have had family up and am trying to set up a business from home which seems to take up all my time at the mo.  Been catching up on the news, though:-

Sorry to all you ladies who its just not going right for at the mo'. It's a nightmare business, sure enough.    

For those still in the middle of treatment, keeping my fingers crossed.  

And for Donsbabe - yeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!  So, so pleased for you.  I so love following people's progess and seeing it turn out great.    

Welcome to you, Stumped!  I too have a wee girl (23 months) following numerous IVF and FETs.  Don't be embarrassed.  The way I look at it, is although we are success stories, we know all too well what it took to get here and are still going through it, albeit it is not quite as stressful (I find) now that I have a baby.

Going to work on my marketing plan - the joys!  All will be revealed (hopefully) in due course.

Luv to all
Daisybell
xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello fellow aberdeen ladies...

Awwww, susan, i dont know how you do it. i take it you work at an academy (think i know which one) thats my idea of hell lol.  Teenagers scare me, they really do. I got bullied at school and its stuck with me now. I got asked by a few lads to buy them ****, i obviously said no, and its not even worth repeating the things they were saying to me!  So, i take my hat off to you.  You sound like you are coping well with the 2ww, not long to go now     for you.

bloo - hi, i had the dentist on saturday, unfortunately i did get a filling, just a small one and need to go back to get a bigger one.   Cause im pregnant, i have to get a special temporary one and mine was free too!!

gems - ohhh have next got a sale on?  hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and dont worry if DH isnt there.  Hope you start to feel better soon  

stumped - hi there, nice to meet you. Nottingham is very far away eh. Why are you having tx there if you dont mind me asking. Feel free not to answer. Congrats on having your boy, i have a boy who is 6!  

Sonia -   sorry it hasnt worked out this time... it will work for you. Keep up the PMA and make sure and rest lots and lots. 

Short - oh no, what a nightmare with the drain. Cant beleive you are 12 weeks nearly already, bet you are so pleased.  Hope it continues to go well for you  

CArol - hi how are you? Still blooming??  

Daisybell - hi there! hope your business goes well!

Starry night, Linda..... hello!!  im pretty sure ive forgotten someone. Ive taken the names from the bit below but sure not everyone is there, cant remember off hand. But if i have missed anyone..... hello, how are you?! sorry!!

Right

Im feeling slightly better today, still very bloated but have tried hard to drink lots of juice. Ive started to slap on the cocobutter massage for stretch marks. My boobs are massive!  

Take Care xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Donsbabe.  Yep, I work at an academy and I deserve a medal, even if I do say so myself!   It can be a great job when you've got nice classes and you see them doing well and passing exams.  The rest of the time, it's just a nightmare.  They're getting worse and worse every year and I can't see it getting any better.

Hi Daisybell - ooh, a new business.  I'm intrigued! (or nosey!!!)Hope it goes well for you.  

Going to bed early tonight. I'm just about falling aslee at this computer.  Still lots of work to do first though so better go.
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, thanks for the hugs yesterday I needed them. DH has been great and did most of the house last night while I lay and felt yuk with the cold. Still got it but hey ho soon be my hols and have the pleasure of my scan on Thurs!!!!
Yipeee.

Hope everyone is feeling ok today!!!

xx


----------



## stumped

Thank you very much for your welcome.

Donsbabe I am travelling to nottingham because no on else will treat me lol. I had 4 failed cycles at Aberdeen and the consultant in a round about way told me I was wasting my time and money as it would probably never work , then a friend told me about care who do tests for immune issues and the tests came back showing I had a blood clotting problem (blood clots too quickly) so the embies had no chance of implanting so now I need to take Heperin, steroids and aspirin during my cycle (and hopefully pregnancy) and nottingham and ARGC in london are the only 2 clinincs in the country that do this . 

I twill take me a while to read through this thread and get to know you all and find what you are all up to so please be gently with me lol.

Leeann


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

That’s me back from mi appointment.

dr hamilton is putting me on the donor list (1-2 years wait)…. In the meantime I’m going back onto the pill for 3 months with no breaks to stop my periods as no periods mean no pain…. 
The councilor will be writing to us to get the ball rolling and help us with our decision.
We can advertise for donors for us and others on the list to get them donors quicker so we move up the list..

Once (hopefully) I have a baby…I will be getting a full hysterectomy as it’s the only solution that can help me with the endometriosis. Its too dangersous to go and remove the bad bits so to speak - will probably be done when i have my bottom closed up in 3 years time (i have an ileostomy)...JOY!!

had to go home afterwards...LOL!!  i dropped my car keys in the car park...  bent over and split mi trousers!!!  MORTIFIED!!  They are new aswell...HUH!!  and weren't even tight...  Can only happen to me!!

Gemz xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Well, tomorrow is testing day for me.  It's actually Thursday but I'm doing it tomorrow evening instead.  I'm so, so nervous.  Just want to know either way now. I'm hoping the test will be just as accurate tomorrow evening as it will be on Thursday morning.

Oh dear, Gemz - not too good about splitting your trousers. I'm not surprised you were embarassed.   Good news though about getting on the donor list.  I don't know why but I assumed the list would be longer. It probably seems like an eternity for you though. 

Leeann - yes we'll be gentle with you.   That's good news that they have answers for you and know why your little embies aren't implanting. Just a pity you have to go all the way to Nottingham though.  We are all willing to do anything to get our deserved pregnancy so I suppose I would have done the same thing.  Lots even end up going abroad for treatment. 

Shortnsweet - ooh, a scan on Thursday.  Bet you're looking forward to that.  It's come around so quickly! 

Bye for now
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, oh Susan tomorrow is a big day for you.  Will    tonight for you that you get that well deserved BFP, please please please let it be your turn.  Feel nervous for you petal.  
Sonia sorry to hear about your cancellation, you've been so brave through it all and your turn will definitely come.  At least now they will do the proper tests and you'll know about your eggs, etc.  
Just had a lazy day, shopping, walked the dog and just chilled out after saying goodbye to my inlaws.  Hubbie away again til Friday.  Booked us to go to Inverness for the weekend for our anniversary in November time (can't believe tomorrow is 1st October!).  Maybe nip out to the beach tomorrow for at look at Asdas and Matalan.  Got a new dress for this ball we have on Friday but right now I just look fat, wish I looked pregnant!  Will keep rubbing my tummy and hope that makes people realise that it's baby and not just fat.  Don't feel nice in anything I wear but not complaining.  Already warned hubbie it won't be a late night, though sure he will be boozy and not want to leave but will just see how the night goes.  
Big   to everyone I've missed.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope we are all well.  

Gems well done you on your appointment and for at least getting on the list best thing you can do for now and the Councillor is excellent and will be a big support to you both re this decision.  My thoughts are with you and hope carrying on the pill will give you some relief, and soz but had to laugh at your trouser moment  

Short - good luck with the scan

Susan - If you do decide to test will be thinking about you and   for a good result, you deserve it 

Carol - good to hear from you hope you are keeping well and you should be proud of the way you look Im getting nervous/paniky as I can STILL fit into my jeans!!  Always had a bit of a pot belly so just feel normal although DP does say he notices a difference    

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo I am sure this isn't baby, this is me eating for two and piling on weight!!  Each day I think right going to be healthy today and then chocolate biscuits and crisps just scream my name, just always hungry.  And my boobs are growing like nothing on earth, with gorgeous blue veins through them, very attractive  .  (Sorry if that was too much information!).  I ordered a pregnancy yoga DVD, which arrived today so hopefully have the energy to try that tomorrow, supposed to be good for your pelvis.  Let you know how I get on.    You must be getting your blood tests shortly.  We have decided to say we don't want the one that tests for down syndrome, just know that my chances are higher because of my age and don't want that worry hanging over my head.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Carol - Ha ha ha I like it.... I am actually (now sickness has gone) doing the same so I am sure I will be in the same boat.  Got a right craving for ice-cream so been having a big plate of that every night and if I didn't stop myself could be 2 or 3 plates!!!  Everyone telling me I should count myself lucky and enjoy still fitting into my jeans for now - but can't believe I am over 15 weeks now thought I would be huge  

I have my midwives appointment next Wednesday as I will be 16 weeks and thats when I was next advise to make an appointment so yeah I think it is bloodtest time....... DP and I are going to do blood test for Downs etc but if comes back high do not want to go for amniocentesis (or whatever) as too scared of miscarrying  

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

good luck for tomorrow susan!!


----------



## daisybell

Carol - go for it!    

Susan. Fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow.   

Di


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Evening hope you all well

Oh my gosh SUSAN good luck for tomorrow!!!!! I hope you get very LONG AWAITED BFP - its all sounding promising to me.

Carol - thank you and yes DP and I had a good cry and talk about it all on Friday night and we spent about 2 hours just talking through all this and its true what he said that they cant always get things right the first time and just because I didnt respond this time dosent mean its going to be the same next time and it made us realise that our whole life was just waiting on this IVF they were werent enjoying other things in life so have decided to just forget about IVF until the new year etc and actually feel relieved that i will not be on any drugs now until then!!! yay not used to that anymore.  I still have time and have only just started my rollercoaster journey.

Bloo and to the rest hope you all well.

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan - good luck today sending   your way!!!!!!!

I am so nervous and excited about tomorrow , it cant come fast enough!!!

Hope everyone is feeling well today!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hiya, have any of yous used Dopplers?? At how may weeks could you hear baby's heartbeat. We haven't managed so far?


----------



## Mummy30

no news on susan yet... i keep coming on here to check.


----------



## abdncarol

dons I don't think Susan is doing her test until tonight.  Really really hope she gets her BFP.
What a miserable day, it's days like this I hate walking the dog, even had to dig the wellies out!
Carol
xx


----------



## crazydiamond

hi ladies hope u are all doing well!just had my 20 week scan and was so gr8!what a difference compared to the 12 week!congrats to all you lucky ladies with bfp we are all so lucky and will never forget what we went through to get our bundle of joy.im sure this is a lucky thread so all stay positive  
take care of yourselves ladies and wishing all good luck!
krystle xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry to keep you all waiting.  I've got a violin pupil coming from 6.15-6.45 so am not doing my test until after she's gone just incase I won't be able to cope with her lesson.  Speak to you all in an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!    

A very nervous Susan
xx


----------



## Mama Smurf

Good luck Susan

Linda xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Right Susan away to do a quick   for you, good luck petal.

Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

GoOd LuCk Susan!!!!! 

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

It's a BFN.     I'm just heartbroken and devasted.  Finding it difficult to see through the tears. 
Thanks for all your good luck.  You're all just great!  
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww susan     im so so sorry. i just cant believe it, my heart just sunk when i read that.


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan sending you huge big hugs, so sorry   to you and your husband.  Please try another test in the morning when it's your first wee, my line was really faint to begin with petal.  You've been through so much and know you must just feel devasted, I am so so sorry.  
Take care of you and just get strength from one another.  Here whenever you need to chat. 
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

So sorry to hear that Susan, my heart goes out to you!!! xx


----------



## Mama Smurf

Aw  Susan, sending you lots of love and best wishes      We are all here for you.

Linda xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again
Tears have cleared so managing to see the screen now! I'll do another test in the morning but the negative sign came up so quickly and was really clear so I think that's it for us for this cycle.  I've been doing the usual, what have I done wrong thinking.  If I was giving advice to someone else, I know I'd be saying don't blame yourself and there's nothing you could have done.  It's just really difficult accepting it myself.

I started injecting for this cycle back in March so it's been a long, long time coming for it not to work.  I don't want to wait another 3 months before we start and again and just want to get going now but that's probably not the best solution.

Thought I might take tomorrow off work but have decided to go in as normal and carry on as if everything is fine.  Little do people know!!!
Thanks for all being there
Susan
xx


----------



## daisybell

Oh Susan, I am so sorry, my dear.  You have been through so much and it has taken so long.  I had such a good feeling that it was going to be a BFP for you, you deserve it so much.  Please come on and chat if you need to.  Thinking of you.

Di


----------



## Saffa77

Susan a HUGE virtual (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you!  I feel your pain!!! 

Hey if anything we may we cycle buddies again in 3 months time??  I know it seems long but it really is only after Christmas and Christmas is just round the corner.  All the best and take care I know exactly what you are feeling like at the moment.  Here anytime you want to rant!!!

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan I am so so sorry to hear your news sending you loads of hugs      .  Was thinking about you tonight and dived on here as soon as I got home to hear how you had got on.  Please just look after yourself and know that you have friends here who understand your pain and know what you are going through and here whenever you need us.  Wish I was there to give you a BIG BOSIE xxx

 to everyone else 

D x


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hi Susan,

hope you took the day off work and spoiled yourself    Thanks for your PM, I think me , you and Sonia will be lucky next year we can all hold hands together 

Take care and remember we are here if you want to swear at someone  

Lots of Love  Linda xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!!!

I had my scan yesterday so they dated me at bang on 12 weeks so my official due date is 16th April 2009. Have started telling everyone so it feels a bit strange now having it out in the open.

Hope everyone has a great day!!! Very miserable and cold outside - winter is definately here!!!!!

xx


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hi ladies.  Its freezing here in the north east, will have to buy a winter coat!  

  Shortnsweet congrats, bet you are chuffed. Thanks for tips on loosing weight me and a pal from work are starting slimfast next week just for a couple of weeks to give us a kick start    Instead of eating choc and crisps in the evening me and hubby have been sucking icicles! Ribena ones from farmfoods are 50p for 8!!  We are well chuffed with ourselves! 

Saffa77  Im hoping to start tx Feb time so will give you loads of support if you are starting tx at the same time    

Donsbabe    can you believe its freezing in this lovely town of ours!    We have a coal fire so have had that on every night this week    Hope you are well and not having too much morning sickness yet, hows work?

AbdnCarol Hi and hope you are well 

SusanP  big hugs to you, hope you are being kind to yourself and eating too much chocolate and fine stuff    

Hi to everyone else I am going to try and make more of an effort to get on here and keep in touch with you all as I will be needing you as cyber-aunties next year!    

Take care
Linda xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

MamaSmurf - That sounds really positive!!! Well done, we are here for moral support!!!

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, couldn't stop thinking about you yesterday Susan.  You and Sonia have really went through so much this year.  I am sure it will be both your and Linda's turns next year to get that wonderful news of a positive test.  Truly believe that ladies.  
It really is winter now, had the heating on all week and not sure if I have a winter coat that will fit me right now!  
Linda we are all here for one another petal so come on whenever you feel like it to have a moan, chat, laugh, whatever.  It was lovey at my scan to meet Bloo, felt really special as we both knew what we'd both went through to have these little ones and both nervous too.  Think of you guys as my online friends and would be lost without you.
Hope everyone has lovely weekends planned.  Susan and Sonia think you should both spoil yourselves this weekend, you deserve it.  
We have a ball at Ardoe House tonight, I'll be driving, wearing a black maxi dress as it kinda disguises the bump.  Then tomorrow it's Mike's birthday so we're going to Silver Darling for a meal in the evening, so be a nice weekend I hope.  
Well away for breakfast, baby hungry.  Linda good luck with the dieting.  I lost quite a lot of weight last year at Scottish Slimmers in time for our wedding but I've piled it all back on now and more!  Have to stop this eating for two business.  Can totally sympathise how difficult it is, I was still regarded as overweight when we started the treatment but at least was out of the obese section.  Will have to lose it all again next year once this little one arrives.  
Big big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Hope you all well and thank you Linda and Carol for your kind words.  Linda yes I am planning on starting my next tx on my 3rd bleed - dont want to wait too long as I have endometiosis and dont want that to start growing again.  Also am hoping my cyst dosent get too big because if it does then will get that removed then do IVF but am not stressing about it at the moment just going with the flow.  

Well have a bit of a headache today as met up with some mates at Little Italy yesterday and had like a bottle of red wine just to myself and everyone was dancing on the tables etc.  When I looked at the watch it was like 11.45 time flew by as we were having so much fun!!!!

This weekend we off to Edinburgh hopefully its not too cold - cant believe the temperature has dropped so quickly.

Susan - hope you are ok.

To the rest of you hi  

Soniax


----------



## Mama Smurf

Are we all ladies of leisure today or are we skiving off work?!    I have an excuse as its my day off!  

  Have a nice weekend Sonia and Carol, sounds great.   My weekend consisits of x factor  and strictly!  Saddo! 

  Getting my hair done today so looking forward to that    Also have to do some work for HNC Im doing at moment, wish Id never started it but am almost half way thru it so cant give up now 

Take care ladies, speak soon
Linda x


----------



## Mummy30

Morning everyone, what a stormy night last night linda.  We woke to bottles all around the garden from our recycling box. And some of our very lazy neighbours never take their bin back in after collection on tuesday so their big bin was flying around the car park all night. what a racket it made.

My DP is on jury duty all this week, but for some reason, maybe as i know he isnt at work, im missing him like mad. Hormones arent helping either. I just want lots of cuddles from him and keep crying lol he just says stop being silly! 

Linda, work is good thanks, nice to be back into a routine but it was a thought on monday morning. 

Got pittodrie tomorrow, hope its not windy or raining. After 15 years a ST holder you would think im used to the coldness now. Actually cant wait for the match, just wrap up warm to keep "my lads" cosy.

i have a feeling my lads are going to be little monkeys..... lol...... im full of morning sickness. Not actually been sick but so nauseus. Im trying to eat and drink but finding it difficult.  We are still saying "the lads" until we know otherwise!!  Scan cant come quick enough.

DS keeps asking if the baby medicine worked lol, we will tell him after the 1st scan i think. Hope its not too early to tell him, but he is desperate to know!

Susan - thinking of u all the time hon!!     take it easy.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

How we all doing the glorious (but freezing day).  

Sweet - So glad scan went well - chuffed for you!

Mama Smurff - welcome back, good to meet you and will look forward to hearing about your journey - we have all been there so feel free to moan, etc

Susan - Still thinking about you - hope you are looking after yourself and havent murdered any teenagers   sending you loadsa  

Sonia - Glad you are having a weekend away - you relax and enjoy yourself quine you deserve it - llok after yourslef and again  

Carol - Glad you are keeping well - I had to bite the bullet this week and buy a pair of maternity Jeansd as my own ones were getting al ittle TOO snug and was feeling uncomfortable, so much better now with the good old belly swining loose   finding it difficult to get clothes tho - are you

Dons - Enjoy the match tomorrow - keep cosy and look after yoursel and hope the smell of the pies doesn't make you TOO queesy (boy am I glad thats gone for me).

Soz if I have missed anyone take care xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Just a quick message as I'm heading out to a rehearsal soon.  Just wanted to thank you all again for all the support and kind words you've given me.   I really don't know how I would cope without you all. Feeling all sentimental and I haven't even met you!!!

Feeling slightly better today.  I had quite a good day at work and my mind was off all things IVF for a while.  I even had a moment when I thought at least I'll still be at work for my classes exams in June! 

Better go and get organised
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hi ladies, wow this is so hard to type.  Mike and I have bad news, our baby has died.  I had cramps yesterday, which felt like contractions and a wee bit of spotting this morning so we headed to the hospital, unfortunately our baby has passed away, there is no heartbeat.  I have to go to hospital on Tuesday.  I asked for a D&C, which is not something they usually do at our stage but I just don't feel strong enough to deliver our baby, know what it was like with our last miscarriage and this time it would be a lot worse.
We are both just devasted, this was our last chance to have our own family and not sure how we will get through this.  Just wanted to let you know as think of you as my friends.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

CAROL (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I am SO VERY sorry dont know what to say - I just wish I could give you a real hug right now!!!! Hope you are ok! Thank you for sharing your story and of course we are your friend!  I am thinking of both of you!  Did they say what may have caused this?

Take Care and God bless!

SoniaX


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Carol.  So sorry to hear your news.  There's nothing I can say to make it any better but just want to send you huge hugs. Like Sonia, I just wish I was there to give you a real hug.     Life can be so cruel and these things aren't supposed to happen to good people.
Take care of yourself. Thinking of you and Mike at this very difficult time
Susan
xxx


----------



## crazydiamond

so sorry to hear about your loss carol,i cant express how deeply sorry i am for you both.life is very cruel!thinking of you and your hubby at this very sad time.
krystle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

carol   so so sorry to you and Mike.  Theres nothing that any of us can say to you at this time, its just awful. We are all here for you if you want to chat, rant or just type anything. you will get through this Carol, time is your greatest healer.   lots of hugs.


----------



## Mama Smurf

Oh Carol       I dont know what to say, am sending you lots of love and am thinking of you both.  

  We are all here for you  xxx 

With love
Linda xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Carol I am so so sorry.  I am just sitting here in shock/dazzed and stunned..... I really don't know what to say.  I am almost in tears I just can't believe it.  I am in a right state, had to shout DP through just to hold me as I am devastated for you.  It is SO bloody unfair and things like this should just not happen to lovely people like you and Mike.  Please know that my thoughts are with you both at this sad time.

Carol I am here for you any time night or day (we all are) if you ever need to talk.  Please look after yourself, I am sending you the biggest hug, just wish I could give it to you in person    

Take care 

D xxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Carol,

I am so so sorry to read your post. Nothing I say will ease the pain you are feling right now! Know that we are all here for you whenever you want to talk. 

 to you and Mike!!!

xxxx


----------



## daisybell

Oh Carol, I am sitting here crying, feeling so sad for you.    You had got so far on, that it seemed everything was fine.  I don't know what to say, I just cannot believe it.  You will be in my thoughts all day today.  

Di


----------



## mrs cloudy

Carol

I havent posted before but I have been hovering on the sidelines for ages.  So sorry to hear your sad news.

Cloudy


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi carol

sending loads of huggs to you and mike...i'm so sorry to hear whats happened.

Gemz xxxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Ladies

How are we all this rather miserable day??  

I've started my new medications today to help with my endo pain...so touch wood it helps a wee bit.  DH said we have a letter from the clinic...to do with meeting with a councillor ...so hopefully that will be soon and we can get the balol rolling for using donor eggs.

Just had my first treatment for 12 years (finally found an NHS dentist)...
Am terrified of them aswell but had a broken tooth that needed fixing...

well.... i'm just back!! It was just horrific...filling the broken tooth was a treat compared to scaling the feckers!! NO-ONE told me how bad that is!!

Am at work, can't stop slivering all over the shop AND have you ever tried to smoke a ciggie when half of your face is numb?? Not a pretty sight..oooooooaaaaaaaar i looked like a pirate!!

And to top it off my nose is numb.... had a snot moment when i got back to the office....no idea it was there...!! NICE!!

Other than this i'm chuft my tooth has been fixed and my experience at the dreaded dentist wasn't all too bad

xx

ps. dying of thirst but my lips can't grip my water bottle!! great!


----------



## daisybell

Not much happening with me today on this very rainy day.  Have a migraine and so am curled up on the sofa with the wee one watching Shrek (for the hundredth time).  Just about to fling a casserole in the oven.  That's about as much as I can manage today.

Just phoned the Unit and we are starting another FET cycle this month - our third, assisted try, this year.  We'll see what happens.  

Hope you are okay Carol.  Thinking of you.

Di


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

What a horrible day.  Don't mind being at work on a day like this. 

Daisybell - Good news about your FET.  Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.   Hope your migraine cleared up.   I quite like Shrek but don't think I could watch it over and over!

Gemz - Well done on going to that dentist.  I only started going back for regular check ups about 2 years ago.  Hadn't been for years before that! Like you, I had a broken tooth and couldn't really put it off any longer.  I ended up going privately but I'm quite happy with him so don't mind too much. At least now you've gone once, it won't be too bad next time.   

As for me, my 1st AF after my failed transfer arrived yesterday so got quite upset about it all. Not quite sure why - I think it must be knowing that it's definitely come to an end.  On the plus side, that's one AF out of the way and will only have to wait for 2 more before starting all over again.  

Back to wishing my life away and counting down the days until the October holidays.  Only 3 more teaching days to go but a scary amount to do in that time!

Lots of hugs to Carol      
Susan
xx


----------



## Mama Smurf

Carol just wanted to say I have been thinking about you today and sending you lots of hugs   


Linda xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

What a horrible day!!  I am off work but met my sis for lunch an we both got soaked.  Your right Susan would of been better off working!!  Soz about AF arriving but well done on thinking positively as one down for your next treatment - crossing everything for you, cn't belive school holidays are so close, where is this year going.

Gems - good luck with the medication hope it helps you with the pain as I know you have been suffering quite a bit recently.  And well done on going to the dentist  

Carol haven't stopped thinking about you today, sending you loads of hugs   take care xx


----------



## Saffa77

Evening ladies

Hope we are well.  I got my AF today aaaaaargh first one since my abandoned cycle and also first one in 4 months as I was on a temporary menopause before I started IVF - so decided not to go to work today as was feeling miffy and also got a new little kitten on Monday evening so felt guilty leaving her alone all day.  Hopefully she will be fine tomorrow.

susan - glad to see you back on here   and im the same as you 2 more afs and we can start again - we may be cycle buddies?!

Carol - hope you are coping ok!  

Gemz - glad you went to the dentist I have a dentist appointment on the 22nd.

Bloo- hope you blooming

Donsbabe - how you feeling?  have you had your first scan yet?

Linda - how you doing?

Chat laters
Soniaxx


----------



## Mummy30

Sonia, im feeling very sick. Its getting worse but ive been told its a good sign so im happy! Tough though, wretching all the time but not been sick once yet.  Scan is not til a week tomorrow!! Cant wait.

Carol - thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Saffa77

exciting times   it is all well worth it.  My friend also suffered exactly like you for the first 3 or so months just wretching but nothing else.  Let us know how the scan goes I wonder if its two in there!!! did you suffer with you DS?


----------



## Mummy30

nope, wasnt sick once with DS! Completely different pregnancy altogether this time!


----------



## Saffa77

I have been getting so much dull ache from my left ovary!!!! where the cyst is!  I know for a fact that they have grown so have just made an appointment to see my GP for a referral to see the Endo specialist at the Albyn hospital can guarantee you that they will want me to have another op done soon! well best to get it done hey - this always feel like a never ending story this endo - If I had a baby already I would just go and get a hysterectomy done that would solve all my endo issues.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi sonia

is there an endo specialist at Albyn  I never knew that...this is good to know due to my situation.. if i would get an appoinemtn the specialist there, would that effect my situation at the clinic??

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yes there are 3 of them Dr Kevin Cooper is the doctor I have been recommended to by my ex doctor in London - he also apparently deals with Severe endo cases like mine.  I am also on AXA healthcare so all I need is a referral letter and wait for the appointment which should be about 2 weeks so have made my appointment at the GP.  Why who do you usually see for your endo?

Soniax


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi

I'm with Dr Jack at the gynae and Dr Hamilton at the clinic...he was the one whos been aspirating my cysts...i'm a difficult case...  Once i have children (have to use a donor), he said i will have to have a full hysterectamy to help.
The hysterectamy would be done in 3 or so years time when i have my bottom closed (i have an ileostomy due to crohns disease)...this saves having 2 operations done...i have severe adhesions/scar tissues from previous ops..
No surgeon will touch me with a bargepole to have the cysts removed as my life would be in danger...  tis a complete nightmare..
Its good to know theres a specialist that may be able to help.
I have BUPA with my work, am waiting to speak to HR department about using it for maybe a consultation?

Gemz x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Gemz

Ok so now I understand you cant have the cysts removed because of your history and  also because of scar tissue etc so what is the doctor going to do about your recurring cysts because chocolate cysts were also not recommended to me to have them aspirated as they just refill again almost instantly - what happens if the cysts of yours just keep getting bigger and bigger?  endo is a horrible disease!!! I hate it.  I am also worried if my good doctor in London could not get to my left how is this new doctor going to - I cant just ignore those cysts they are going to get bigger?  I almost feel like just removing that whole ovary so that problem would go away - they say you can still produce follies with just one ovary.  I sometimes just dont know where to turn as I feel the Aberdeen clinic arent really helping me about my endo and dont look in the future they only see now so when I asked what happens if my cyst is bigger when i get back the answer was we will cross the bridge when we get there.  That is why I am not even getting my hopes up for January to do another cycle because guaranteed I will need to get them removed first and I could be doing that now hence why I am going for a second opinion.  I just felt that as self funded patients we would at least get better help but didnt - sorry rant ladies - having a bad day!!!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

oh also having to keep chasing them about getting our refund back for our abandoned cycle!!!! havent heard a peep from them.


----------



## tootypy

Hey everyone,
Just thought I'd take the plunge and say hello! I've been lurking on a few boards, and have decided that it's about time I started chatting!

A little bit about me..I'm 28, DH 31.  I've got wonky cycles (35-80days) and I think low progesterone? DH's low motility and morphology.  We've been ttc #1 for about 18months. And I'm really impatient now!  In that time over 50 of my friends and colleagues have had babies, and even a couple onto their second!  Really starting to struggle with it all now and needing support from some gals in my position.

We've got our first appt at the clinic in Aberdeen in 4 weeks and have no idea what to expect!  

Love toots
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome Toots

Good to hear from you.  This is a good thread lots of lovely lassies.  Good luck with your first appointment daunting at first but it will soon be like a second home to you!!

Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.  Any questions/info required just be sure to ask thats what we are all here for.

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Evening everyone

Welcome Toots. It's really difficult when everyone keeps popping out babies everywhere.  It's even worse when you get people questioning you about when you might have one yourself!  You just want to scream, but smile politely and make something up. We've been TTC for over 5 years now and so far, no luck.   Any questions you have, just ask away. Between us all here, I think there's answers to pretty much any question! 

Sonia - you keep hassling them about getting that money back.  I'm still waiting for my follow up appointment which I was told would be with us at the beginning of the week. They must be busy, busy, busy!!!

Gemz & Sonia - that sounds a nightmare with all the problems of cysts.  I've learned so much about it all with your conversations.  I don't have a diagnosis to tell you about.  I'm one of those unexplained people which can be really, really annoying because there's nothing they can do to fix anything!   Not that I would want anything wrong with me, but at least if there was something found, I could live in the hope that once they fixed it, I would get pregnant.

Well, last day of term tomorrow. Can't wait.  I'm so exhausted and completely snowed under with work.  I think I'll have to go into school a few days during the holidays to try and catch up.  Some holidays!!!

Off for a cup of tea.  Wonder if there's any chocolate to go with it!!!
Susan
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Hi Gemz
> 
> Ok so now I understand you cant have the cysts removed because of your history and also because of scar tissue etc so what is the doctor going to do about your recurring cysts because chocolate cysts were also not recommended to me to have them aspirated as they just refill again almost instantly - what happens if the cysts of yours just keep getting bigger and bigger? endo is a horrible disease!!!
> Sx


Hi Sonia

Tis so frustrating isn't it

The only way my cysts could really be removed is by finding a surgeon who would open me right up again i.e. from just under breastbone down to pubic bone... i'm refusing this so far unless it really necessary... I had two surgeries in the space of 4 days this way where i was completely opened up and its scared the life out of me due to the recovery period i had...higher chances of me having a leak again (if they interfere with whats left of my bowel)..the opening up completely like it did last time and catching pnemonia again...i spent 3 months is hospital and another 9 recovering... I know open surgery probably wouldn't be as bad cos i'm 'healthier' but i'm too scared all the same. probably over reacting and maybe being selfish but i've told them i'll wait until its urgent if you know what i mean.??

I am due to have my bottom closed up which is the final stage of my stoma op in 3 years time...so am hoping i'm continue to be healthy until then... Hamilton said he would keep aspirating the cysts in the meantime.. he confimed they were Chocolate ones after the last time and he said this almost definatly confirms i have endo...JOY.

maybe going to see the specialist you are going to see can maybe help me when it comes to my endo...do you think i would still get to see hamilton tho?? Cos i really like him and i trust him with my situation (have he, gynae, my surgen and gastro consultants all fighting over me...lol, keeps them on their toes...)

I hope you get something sorted hunni

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Im feeling happy today as just got a call from the clinic and they want to see me on the 28th of October and are letting me have a free NHS go because of my history and endo being sooooooooooooo BAD dont think they want me to wait know I am happy but in a way stressing as maybe its sooooooooo bad that they think If I dont do it now its never going to happen?!  Should I worry?

Oh poor you!!! It all sounds so frustrating.  Yeah you right I would do the same if I was you - I would only get cut open if it was absolutely necessary and also with you have to get closed up in 3 years time you may as well do everything then!

Ok course you can still see Dr Hamilton whilst you see another doctor there is nothing wrong with getting lots of opinions and by no means are you being a traitor it would be intersting to see what new doctor says - thats if you want to know...... Also Dr Hamilton dosent need to know that you saw another doctor - its your health.  

I really wish the doctors could discover what causes endo - In a good few years time girls will be able to have an injection that will prevent them from getting endo!!!! really hope they do.

Soniax

Carol - Love hope it all went alright for you on Tuesday - I feel your pain and really hope that with time you will all be better again - You really are in my thoughts!!!!   - Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Another lovely day )o:

Been reading up on your endo ladies sounds awful I wish you both well and hope that you can get something sorted soon.  I had to have a couple of cysts aspriated during our first couple of cycles trying to use my own eggs and it was not pleasant - so couldn't imagine what you ladies are going through   to you both.

Susan - Holidays at last you will be please to get some time to yourself just to relax and take it easy.

Well I had midwife on Wednesday and all seemed well so got bloods taken for Downs/Spina etc so it will take about 2 weeks but they basically said no news is good news and they will only contact me IF there is a problem, but you know me ALWAYS panicking and thinking the worse - can't get over what has happened to Carol - still so upset for her.  carol I am always thinking of you and hope you are doing ok xx

Well back to the grind I suppose.  Take care for now ladies

D xx


----------



## daisybell

Evening ladies,

Gemz & Sonia - a nightmare indeed.  I can't imagine being in pain like that all the time.  I hope your appointment is good news Sonia.

Hi toots,  welcome.  We are all very friendly and supportive, here.  

Carol, you are still so much in my thoughts.  I hope you are managing to get through these difficult days, okay.

Not much to report for me.  I start getting my bloods taken on Tues for another FET cycle.  Can't believe it is going to cost over £600 this time.  In August it was only £454, but apparently some official body - I can't remember which - now wants their cut of things, and £100+ now is added on to go to them.  Its just money, money, money.  So far this year we have shelled out over £6,000 on IVF and FETs...  

Diane


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, how is everyone.

Hope you are doing ok Carol.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  It's been pretty quiet on here yesterday and today.  You must all be having busy weekends!  

Diane - that's some amount you've had to pay this year so far.  Just doesn't seem fair having to pay so much money just to have a baby.  When you work out all the extras too (acupuncture, endless books, etc) it all adds up.  If you're anything like me, there's then the bizarre extras like fertility doll that hasn't worked, fortune reading that didn't come true, relaxation CD that's never been used, orange knickers that were supposed to be lucky for fertility, strange shaped cushion I tried ages ago.  It just gets silly!!!!  

That's me on holiday for 2 weeks. I'm going to start my holidays by spending tomorrow tidying out our spare room.  It's getting ridiculous trying to move around in there - don't understand how I can gather so much clutter! 

Not much more to report.  Still waiting for a letter from the clinic with our follow-up appointment.  Hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow.

Love to everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, this is my lost note to you all so just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck in the world, you all deserve a little beautiful baby and I really do hope that it happens for you all.  Can't say I'll pray for you because that certainly didn't work for Mike and I.  
This past week has just been the most horrendous time for us both, worse than our first miscarriage and worse than losing my little niece.  I ended up going into labour last Monday, after my waters broke and the pain was just horrendous.  Currently not sleeping and just don't know how to get over this, crying as I type.  Mike is back to work today and away again from tomorrow.  Have a house full of flowers and brilliant friends and family so I know we'll get through it one day at a time.  We are going to sell the house, losing 2 babies here is just too much and then we're going to rethink our options, even thinking of moving to Spain.  We won't go through IVF again, don't think I could cope with another miscarriage so our quest to be parents is over.  
Lots of love to you all and thank you for being there for me as we went through our treatment and the little time I had of being pregnant.
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Susan - I know what you mean about gathering clutter. Our one and only spare room is currently a junk room. DH and I have just put up a shed, so we are trying to transfer most of it out there, so there is a room for bub when he/she arrives.

Its a nightmare!!!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Carol - I really don't know what to say.  I am at a loss for words.  I can't imagine what you are feeling right now after the horrendous time you have had.  All I can say is how truly sorry I am and how devastated I was when I heard your news.  I was really looking forward to us venturing on this journey together after meeting you and felt like I had made a true friend.  Life is SO unfair and you and Mike did not deserve this.  I wish you both all the vey best for your future together, you are a lovely couple who deserve the best out of life.  I hope one day you can both come to terms with this and maybe with time go along another route of having children (adoption/fostering) as I know you guys have got a lot of love that you can offer.  Im sorry that you will no longer be joining us, but I truly understand why, I will miss you and I will always be thinking of you.  Please take care of yourselves my thoughts are with you.    

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Carol - I am so sorry about what you and Mike have had to go through.  I don't know what to say!  We'll miss you on here but I completely understand why you'll no longer be visiting.  I wish you all the luck for the future wherever it takes you.  I know it is no consolation and you will not see it like that just now, but time is a great healer.  Take care of yourselves.  I'll be thinking of you.    
Susan
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just want to say goodbye Carol, it has been lovely chatting to you. I am sorry your journey has ended this way, and hope that sometime in the future further doors open for you and Mike.

Take care of yourselves!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaaw Carol...my heart is breaking for you and Mike...i'm welling up thinking of what you are both going  through at the moment...its truely unfair...  at times i wonder if there is a God!!
Goodbye hunni.
Sending you both oodles of huggs
Gemz xxxx


----------



## daisybell

Goodbye Carol.  Take care of yourself.

Di


----------



## caribou

Carol,

Just wanted to say how very sorry I was to hear your sad news.  I've not posted since my 3rd BFN in August, but still lurked to see how you all were getting on.  I think you are incredibly brave in making your decision not to continue with IVF - something I could not do quite yet.  Wishing you and Mike all the very best in whatever path you take in the future.  

Thinking of you.

Lots of love,

Kari xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - im going to echo what everyone else has said, ill miss you on here and you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Its amazing how none of us know each other but i think of you all all the time.  

Poem for you.

IF TEARS COULD BUILD A STAIRWAY 
AND MEMORIES WERE A LANE 
I WOULD WALK RIGHT UP TO HEAVEN 
TO BRING YOU HOME AGAIN 
NO FAREWELL WORDS WERE SPOKEN 
NO TIME TO SAY GOODBYE 
YOU WERE GONE BEFORE I KNEW IT 
AND ONLY GOD KNOWS WHY 
MY HEART STILL ACHES WITH SADNESS 
AND SECRET TEARS STILL FLOW 
WHAT IT MEANT TO LOSE YOU 
NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW 

Hope no one minds the poem. If you do, or think its inappropriate, tell me and ill delete it asap.  

My troubles and moans are nothing now .......


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Dons, that's so beautiful.  Just wiping away a few tears as I speak.  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Lovely words Dons I had a lump in my throat x


----------



## Saffa77

how sweet!!!

Carol - Like I said before I feel your pain and know that you and Mike definately do not deserve this at all!  Please dont try and blame yourself and do hope that you get over this with time.  Im going to miss you on here and remember always going back to your posts and reading it over and over again especially since I also didnt have many follies - you really did encourage me many a time.  

Both of you are in my thoughts and wish you all the best for the future.

Ladies how was all your weekends?  Mine was good - had a good work collegues house warming and had one too many cocktails but was good fun.  Am off to London tomorrow for some training and back on Thursday.  We got ourselves a little kitten and she is soooooo cute but such a handful!  (my new little baby)

Have appointment at clinic on the 28th to discuss new protocol cant beleive they have giving us our NHS go now! I thought that I was going to be on the top of the list in June at the earliest!  something positive yay.

Chat laters
Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Really lovely poem Dons!


----------



## Mummy30

hi all!! today i had my scan........... and ive a bit of news to cheer us all up and keep our spirits high.  We are having twins!!  We are just so pleased and there was a tear or 2 when we seen the 2 HBs.  Both looking good!!! So delighted i cant explain it!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats!! Dons I am SO chuffed for you that is GOOD news and just what we wanted to hear!!  ooooh it's So exciting 2 babies oh me im excited with one you have double trouble coming your way!!!   

I got my bloods back and they are all clear but still to wait for results regarding Spina/Downs - so fingers crossed xx

Excellent news quine xx

 to everyone else hope all is well - im off to the Bingo the night we my mammy (always hoping to win a few thousand - but never happens!!!)


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh i miss bingo, i used to go every sunday with my dad.

Did you get that NT scan for downs etc? Ive been booked in for mine already, im amazed at how the clinic organise everything for you. Wish my doctors would be more like that, i had to beg for an appointment today otherwise id have to wait nearly 3 weeks for one as my doctor is going on her 100th holiday this year!! Or so it feels!

Your results will be fine x


----------



## daisybell

Wow, Dons, fantastic news.  Can't imagine what it would be like to see TWO heartbeats.  That is so great.  Just make sure you take double care of yourself from now on.  Rest up and take it easy when you can.

Back to the Unit again tomorow for my bloods.  Feels like my second home.  So much so, that when we pass the hospital in the car, my wee girl says 'hospital... mummy... jag'.  Even she knows the routine now!

How's everyone else today?

ps.  Love Bingo too, maybe we'll have to get a Bingo night organised sometime?  Used to go with my mum and sisters when I lived in Glasgow, but don't know anyone up here that likes it.

Di


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh, Dons.  Good news about the twins.   That's double the amount of pampering you deserve now! About time we were hearing some good news on here.  It's been a bit doom and gloom recently.  Not surprising though when you think what poor Carol went through.  

Di - I know what you mean about the clinc being a second home.  In a weird way, I kind of miss it when I'm in between cycles.  Do your legs automatically walk up the stairs and turn the corners without thinking too?

I used to love bingo too.  Haven't been for years and years now though.  I was always hoping I would win a small fortune but it never happened.  

Got my letter through today for my follow-up appointment on the 7th November.  I'm really dreading starting another full-blown IVF cycle but there's no question about it. That's what's to be done! I've to wait for 3 bleeds before starting again but I'm guessing it might have to be 4 because of Christmas.  My big dread again is that I develop OHSS yet again and that means my EC gets cancelled or my transfer is postponed for another 3 months.  I just want to have one cycle where I get my wee embies put back in a few days after EC.  This whole thawing malarky was too stressful last time! 

Anyway, enough rambling.  Off to watch Desperate Housewives and have a wispa. Yum yum.
Susan
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Dons thats great news!!!! Really pleased for you!! 

I agree Bingo is great haven't been in years though!

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, was a relief as she seems lovely, really down to earth.
Got to hear little one's heartbeat so that was a relief also as cant help having a wee bit worry till the 20 week scan.l

Glad to hear some good things happening again.


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well no joy at Bingo booo  

Yeah I go once a week with mum - but we should defo have a FF Bingo Night lol

Dons - Haven't had the scan had bloods taken by midwife so just aiting for the results and hopefully wont have to go no further if the signs are low - fingers crossed.

Know what you ladies mean about Clinic becoming second home - felt sometimes like I seen the nurses there more than my own family  

Good luck to all with forthcoming treatment  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

I just typed a huge post here and it all disappeared!!!!!!!!!     

Can't be bothered to do it again so you'll just the highlighted version.

Not much planned for me today.  Pottering round the house making lists of things needing done but not getting any further than that! I always feel I'm doing something if I make a list.  I came across my old brownie uniform, guide uniform and primary school uniform yesterday so am going to give them a wash before I put them in the loft, never to be seen again!

I'll need to phone O2 yet again today.  They've been charging me between £50 and £60 for the past few months when it's only supposed to be £25.   I went in to the shop a few weeks ago and they told me I would have to phone customer services.  However, when I phoned them, I was told that I would have to go into the shop.  Apparently, I'm being charged on a business tariff when it's never, ever been used as a business! Just don't get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Have a nice day everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya ladies

Just got back from training in Gatwick so am going to make this quick as out for dinner for our 3 year anniversary!  Donsbabe I KNEW IT!!!! ConGraTs chick I knew it would be twins you got far too much morning sickness for the beginning wow 3 kids!!! you must be soooooooo stoked! first time and twins YIPPEEE I could only wish for that!!!!  So now you DS has 2 kiddies AAAAAWWWWW AM SO STOKED for you!  when is your expected due date?

I will chat later ladies

Good night
Soniax


----------



## Mama Smurf

Sorry girls I have been away from here for a few days.

Carol am so sorry to see you go but can understand    Just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck, we will miss you and hope you come back when you feel up to it. xxxxxx      

Donsbabe   will I see you next year with a double buggy in our lovely town?   Hopefully we will get to meet before then. 

I was wandering if any of you girls wanted to arrange to meet before Xmas?  

Hi to everyone hope all is well with you, will speak later

Linda xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Glad to hear you back Mama Smurf!! A meet would be interesting!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning all

It's FRIDAY!!!!  

Hope we are all doing well.

Welcome back Mama Smurf and yeah a meet would be great!!  

Don't know bout you guys but I can't even think about Christmas - can't beleive all the shops are kitted out for it already - how depressing!!!  Dons must be a nightmare for you what with DS as he will be all excited about it and still such a time to go?

Oh well enough moaning for now better go do some work

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Very pleased its Friday - I am shattered today - cannot be bothered at all!!


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Wow all has been very quiet on here lately! how was alls weekends?  mine was nice met up with a friend on saturday for coffee and went to the cock and bull for lunch on Sunday was very impressed food was really good!  How is everyone doing?  Susan how you?  Bloo? gemz? donsbabe? mama smurf?

yeah it would really be nice for a meet up? maybe go for coffee or something?  

well chat to yous later better get back to work.

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Yeah been quiet on here, must all be enjoying ourselves??  I had a lazy weekend never did much at all.  Caught up on some chores etc.

Hope everyone is keeping well.  I'm okay but have been sick a few times again last week (thought it was over) but obviously not - had a really fine home made pizza on Sat night and RELLY enjoyed it only for youv'e guessed it - all to come up again - it was horrible - thought I was dying   was scared as thought I had caught a bug but haven't been sick again since - strange things hormones?

D xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi all, 

Hope you are well, this blustery day.  I am well-ish.  Did my back in on Thursday afternoon, putting the little one in her car seat (it's the second time that has happened - be warned ladies, car seats are the bain of motherhood!  I am going to invent something, sometime, that avoids the contortions you have to go through to get a child in and secured in a car seat.  Well, it would be nice to, but I'm sure I won't.)  Anyway, it was agony Thursday and Friday and then got better Saturday and so I thought that was it going away, but a sneeze on Sunday has left me hardly able to move.  Got two hours sleep last night as I was in such pain.  Trying to get a physio appt today.

It is just par for the course these days.  I don't seem to have been without some ailment/injury for the past six weeks.  I had two weeks of getting up two and three times a night with the wee one, which led to two migraines from lack of sleep.  Just when we got that resolved, I got a cold/throat infection that lasted three weeks, which I had to get antibiotics to get rid of.  And now I've done my back in.  In the normal course of events, could get by, but was trying to keep myself fit and well for my FET, which is on Wednesday.  Probably no chance of it working - again - given I am so run down. 

Anyway, sorry for whingeing. I know some of you ladies suffer from much worse conditions than this, and my woes are only temporary, but anyway, got it off my chest now.

Hope the sickness eases today, Bloo.

Off to try and find something useful to do now!

Di


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, it's been really quiet on here recently.  Everyone must be leading exciting lives at the moment!

Oh Di, curse that sneeze!     I hope you've managed to get a phsio appointment today.  Good luck for Wednesday.  Don't give up hope yet.           

Bloo - I hope you're feeling much better today.  

Not a lot happening here.  Spent yesterday DIYing round the house.  Finished painting the hall so the house now stinks of paint.  Not very good for my asthma, especially when my preventative inhaler has run out and it now takes more than 48 hours to get a repeat prescription.  Wasn't that long ago when I could phone before 11am and get it after 4pm the same day.

Taking an exciting trip to the bank to try and claim back £150 which has mysteriously been taken out of my account on the internet.  I'm also still fighting with O2 to get my tarrif sorted out.  They're still charging me as a business account and nobody seems to be able to do anything about it!  

What a boring life!
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

thats awesome ladies glad to hear from you all!  Bloo hope the sickness eases!!!
I would be gutted If I have just eaten one delicious pizza to bring it all up again oh no! but guess its all worth it though!

roll on 5pm really wish it was home time want to go home to see my little kitten!  Oh we got ourselves a new 'baby' pixie ( a little kitten ) she is sooooo cute and has been keeping me very entertained.  

Its 3 weeks today since my cycle has been abandoned and still dont have af! thought i had started about 1 week ago but was a false alarm.  I have heard it can take anything up to 8 weeks!! oh well think it may take even longer seeing as I was on temporary menpause for those 3 months before my IVF.  We have an appointment with the doctor at the clinic next week Monday - not really looking forward to it actually think maybe I needed a longer break from the clinic but they want to discuss the next protocol etc. anyhoooo will just wait and hear what they say! at least it will not be self funded this time!!  My cysts are really causing my lower backache it is so annoying bet you they have doubled in size since all my drugs which were just feeding my endometriosis.  

Still waiting on getting our refund back they made a mistake with the amount hence why its taking so long.


Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - my AF after my last EC (the one where my ET was postponed for 3 months) took weeks to arrive.  Really annoying when you're waiting for 3 bleeds and just want to them to arrive as soon as possible.  That was the cycle when I tried all sorts of wierd and wonderful things like hot milk and cinnamon, and parsley tea.  No idea if they worked or if it was just luck!   Always worth a try though.

I've got my follow-up appointment in a few weeks and have been trying to phone to confirm the appointment but they all seem to be on holiday just now.  Every number I phoned had an answer message giving another person to phone.  After 4 phone calls, I finally gave up.  After all, it's not really an emergency.  I'm starting to prepare a list of questions to ask.  So far, I want to ask how to stop having OHSS next time because I've developed it every time and it always causes problems with either being cancelled or postponed.  I also want to know why there were only 4 embies frozen when I had 12 fertilised.  I'm assuming that the other 8 weren't good enough to freeze but nobody's ever told us.

DH is away to B&Q for something I don't understand.  I might understand more if I actually listened to him explaining but it's boring shopping!  He's picking up tea on the way home. Hope he hurries up!

Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

hahahah susan you  make me laugh about your hubby talking about his B&Q shopping and how boring it is hahahahah

Yeah I remember how long you were waiting for that AF how long did it take more or less do you remember?  I am feeling soooooo big and bloated were you also like that?  In a way its good as dont even want to begin to imagine how sore it will be when she arrives as the endometriosis has been asleep for a few months.

How long did you wait for this cycle you just had?  Was it way more than 3 months?

Yeah good you have a list.  I am just going with the flow and am sick of analysing and asking questions about absolutely everything.  Am not going to worry about af just let it all go with the flow etc.  Just over the whole IVF thing actually - if you know what I mean.

Anyways about to fo for a bath Yay love bathing.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

I think it was about 7 weeks AF took to arrive.  Yes, I too was huge and bloated.  The past few years have just been a blur of bloatedness.  I've put on a bit of weight over the past year but keep convincing myself it's all my drugs.  The comeback of the Wispa hasn't helped though.  And also with it being national chocolate week last week - that didn't help either!!!  

I waited more than 3 months for this last cycle.  It was only 3 actual bleeds but it took ages between each one.

DH's B&Q shopping consisted of buying some long plastic thing to hide cables in (what's wrong with hiding them behind the cushions which I've been doing for the past 5 years?), something to do with nails and screws (!) and a lightbulb.  Understand that one!  Yeah, I'm so clever!  

Coronation Street about to come back on again
Bye for now
Susan


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, not much new here. Had perked up a bit the last week but feeling bit tired and run down again. Work is very hectic at the minute and there is pressure from higher management to do extra hours. 

I could use a few days of solid sleeping ha ha!

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

How we all doing today!!

mmmmmmmmmm Wispa's HOW funny I have been well scoffing them - why did they ever stop them I will never know - altough maybe a good thing as I have been eating about one a day they are just SO fine - I will blame the bubba  

Don't know if it helps Sonia but after our treatment was cancelled my AF took ages to come think it was about 8 weeks!!  As I remember well panicking thinking something was wrong with me - phoned clinic who told me to do a pregnancy test       anyhoo mine did eventually arrive and it was heavier than usual but understandable I guess.  Hope it's not too long for you so you can get going again!!


 to all for noo - back to the grind I guess!!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

hiya ladies

Hows things? 

Been almost a week since ive chatted on here, but ive a good reason. And i can blame my two wee lads!! I am still so so sick. Some days are better than others. I cant get out of the house to do things like shopping. I tried on saturday as DP is doing everything and i felt sorry for him, i made it round the shop but no idea how i wasnt sick or passed out.  Im being sick about twice/three times everyday and gets worse at nights.

At least i have a week off work due to the october holidays, Im going to have to tell my mindees parents that im pregnant next week. Not sure i can cope much more.

Did go to the doctors and got buccastem tablets but tbh they dont really help, maybe take the edge off but nothing more.  

I really hope it eases off soon but DR said probably going to get worse (dont think it actually can get worse) and will continue til about christmas.  I really dont want to spend xmas with my head down the loo. 

Apart from that im just fine and dandy!!!

Feel a bit selfish complaining... sorry.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi dons

Good to see you back.  What a nightmare with the sickness I wasn't as bad as that but can totally relate as I have STILL been having a few sicky moment and not a very nice feeling at all - maybe your wee lads are double trouble.

Hope it dies down soon - only advice I can give is of the age old story ginger DOES help xx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Dons - sounds a nightmare with all that sickness.  At least you've got the week off to take it slightly easier.  Not too good to be told that it's only going to get worse though.  

Well, spent the afternoon at A&E today.  We had my niece for the day and she spent the entire morning rubbing her eye and crying with pain.  We decided to be on the safe side and take her to A&E.  After various eye drops, lights and tests, turns out she has a scratch on her eye. Nothing serious, but very traumatic for a 2 year old (and very traumatic for her auntie and uncle who had to try keeping her calm while the nasty doctor did things to her eye.   She left with cream to be put in her eye twice a day.  That job has thankfully been handed over to my sister. 

Anyway, DH has made a batch of cinnamon scones tonight (one of the perks of being married to a bakery manager!) so off to scoff a few.

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Oh Donsbabe not good have all that sickness they do say that twins gives you even worse sickness but its all worth it!  Hope it dosent get unbearable tho - thinking of you.

Susan - Yum about the scones mmmmmmmmm lucky you!  I just had a bag of M&M's and of course a wispa they are soooo good I hear you!!  I have never had it before because in South Africa there are none so to me they new.  I feel just so huge!!! keep getting those low af pains but then af dosent arrive so annoying!  Can barely do my jeans up!


Bloo-  Gosh 8 weeks!! think mine is going to take the same time or even longer cos of that injection I was on.

Well off to go try get some sleep after munching all those choccies! hahahah

Short - hope you dont fall asleep at work!!!
Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Feel like a pig.  Just had 3 cinnamon scones. They were quite small but still, 3 is a bit excessive! They were so fine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Susan I am SO jealous - went to sleep last night dreaming of cinnamon scones (unfortunately I have an intolerance to wheat) but I would still scoff one of them quite easily YUM!!!

Well another day at the office and another Wispa (just scoffed one off just now with a cup of tea) cant believe I am eating chocolate at 8.30am in the morning but they are just SO moreish!!

Still haven't heard anything regards my blood tests for Downs/Spina etc - and that has been two weeks so have left a message with the surgery for the midwife to phone me so fingers crossed I get some good news.

Well back to the grind xx


----------



## twinkle123

We're getting a bit wispa obsessed on here! Mmm. Yum yum.

Bloo - I had an intolerance test years ago and it came up with wheat too.  Also milk, eggs, strawberry, dairy ............. I have to say I don't stick to it very much, although when I did try replacing them, I lost lots of weight! I was still living at home when I cut them out so I wasn't having to pay for expensive replacements. Basically the reason I don't bother anymore!

Off into town soon to spend money I don't have!
Susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Well I have been a sufferer of IBS for many years and I must admit after I had the intolerence test done and cut out the wheat it has made a HUGE difference for me.  I know what you mean about the wheat free alternatives they are gret and you get some really tasty stuff buts so unfair as they are so expensive!!  Still have the odd bit now and gain - wouldn't be able to live totally wheat free  

Don't sepnd too much money!!  At least it is a nice day for it

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

ive just rang the MW. My sickness is getting worse and im struggling to eat and im breathless all the time.  She told me to get appointment with GP straight away.  So thats where ill be at 3.  My GP is on holiday so im with an unknown one, maybe a good thing. Im going to beg him/her for help. 

Supposed to be back at work on monday, theres no way i can manage two children when im feeling like this. But cant let the parents down again... i seem to be taking so much time off.  Maybe should throw in the towel for my childminding im thinking. Only thing is im contracted to give 4 weeks notice.... how does that work if im ill.... arrrgghhhh, trust me to be in this situation!!

Double trouble aint the word for my darling lads!  Pretty sure they are going to be 2 very mischeivious boys!!!  HAHA.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello ladies.

Dons - hope doctor managed to sort you out!!!!

Another cold day here in Aberdeen!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all this fine blustery day!!!

Oh Dons thats not good really hope you get something to sort out that sickness.  I guess I was lucky compared to you - horrible to go thorugh and I didn't manage to eat much either but sounds like you are having a hell of a time - keep us posted on what doc says!

Well I rang mindwife yesterday about my blood results and it is good news no further action required/needed regards results for Spina/Downs - I am so relieved thats another hurdle I have crossed!!

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloo - that is great news really chuffed for you!!
xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies,

Hope you got something nice at the shops yesterday, Susan.

Bloo - great news re your results.  What a relief for you, I'm sure.  One more milestone out the way.

Dons - Not surprised your extra sick with two, my friend was the same with twins.  Hope the breathlessness is nothing to worry about.  Let us know.

Had my FET yesterday.  Got about half an hours notice to come in, so it was all a bit rushed.  Tried to keep calm, though.  It went well, but we had a bit of disappointment earlier in the day - only 1 out of our 6 frosties survived the thaw, so we only got 1 put back.  Really disappointed about that, as we were hoping to get 2 put back and still maybe have 1 or 2 left for another cycle if this one failed.  Just have to hope this 1 works, as have no more money for another full blown IVF attempt until next year.  

Mentioned the poor thaw rate to one of the sisters, and while keeping a bit quiet on the subject, she did say that was quite poor and asked on what day of our cycle they were frozen, as that can sometimes have an impact on freezing.  If that is the case, and they were not quite frozen at the optimum time, think we may have to go back to the unit and query what exactly happened, if anything, as a 17% success rate for thawing, compared to the 50% average is quite poor, I think.  What do you ladies think.  Should we query what happened or just put it down to bad luck?

Di


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon Di

I think what with all we are going through then you are quite right to query - I was always asking questions but never got answers  

We had 6 eggs from our donor and only 2 fertalised we were really downheartened about this as well and chose only to have one put back in and the other forzer - whay hay look at me now.  So fingers cross Di (it only takes one).

But if you feel it will settle your mind and prepare you for next time then certainly ask questions. - Good Luck sending you loads positive vibes    

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Di - congratulations on your FET.  Will really be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you during your dreaded 2ww.     Bad news about only 1 surviving the thaw but yes, I would go in and query it.  I know exactly how you feel about only 1 surviving.  I was exactly the same (although I only had 4 frozen) and still remember the phone call when I was told none had survived so far and they would have to try them all.  I don't have any wee frosties left so will be starting a whole full-blown IVF again soon. Oh, I really hope this one works for you.   How's your back by the way?

Bloo - great news about your results.

Dons - hope you're okay today.  

DH is painting the hall again and I'm pretending to be doing my work for going back on Monday. Hee hee - men are so stupid!  
xx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Di - good luck on your 2ww that is awesome news that you at least got 1 to put in!!! and I echo the other ladies it does only take one.  Does anyone know when the rule of only having 1 put put in coming into proper action?  I know that it has been mentioned but is not in black and white.

Dons- oh hope you feel better 

Bloo - that is so good about your blood results and yes that is another hurdle you have overcome and should all go smooth sailing now.

Susan - hope you didnt spend too much money knowing you tho you would of definatley come home with something.... 

Im ok still have my dull lower backache! oh these damn cysts!!! Have appointment on MOnday!  eeeek not really wanting to go back to the clinic in a rush and YES still waiting for AF 4 weeks on Monday!  I Feel HUGE!!!!!!!!  seriously my stomach is so big! I am bulging out of my pants!

Anyhoooooooooo Friday tomorrow yay.  Have to take kitty to the vet and am getting my hair cut on Saturday think I am going to get a new hairstyle hope I like it!

Chat to yous soon

SoniaXX


----------



## tootypy

Hey everyone,
After finally getting the courage to join in your chats, I've hardly been online! Decided that the ironing can wait another night!

Reading all your posts has reassured me and scared me in equal measures.  We've got our first appointment on Monday which I'm actually quite nervous about.  DH repeated his sample and has been asked to go to the GP tomorrow to discuss the results, which we know from experience doesn't bode well.

Di - fingers crossed for your 2ww!

toots
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hey Toots

Welcome to the board! always good to have new members join!!!

Well all the best for your appointment do you know which doctor you seeing?  Does you DH have low sperm count?  hope you dont mind me asking but its good to know why everyone needs IVF.... 

I am also at the clinic on Monday.

Goodluck on Monday and let us know how you get on.

Soniax


----------



## tootypy

Hey Sonia,
We've been referred after 18months ttc (and 4 months of badgering GP) as I have wonky cycles and DH has (i think) low motility and morphology. I've asked him to write down the figures tomorrow as I'm a control freak who likes to know every detail!
I have no idea who we are seeing - as long as they aren't patronizing and listen to us.
We'll probably stand out on monday- the two looking really uncomfortable about being there!
will no doubt be back on monday night!
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi toots. I'm wonky too! (very technical term there!) DH is fine so it's all down to me. Good luck at your appointment on Monday.  I was so nervous for our first appointment.  Everyone's really nice there - especially the nurses and they'll make you feel at ease.  Won't take long though until your legs automatically take you up the stairs and start turning the corners withouth thinking about it!

Sonia - I'm not sure when the putting of 1 embie back in starts.  If you're keen for 2 though, I don't see how they can stop you.  Because my next IVF cycle won't be my 1st, I'll be getting 2 put back in.  Didn't really get a choice for my last one as only 1 embie thawed.

Right, bedtime now.
Night night
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi

Thats me just home from hospital.  I was admitted on wednesday with dehydration, put on a drip, had lots of anti - sickness injections (boy are they nippy) and it seems to have done the trick.

Managing to keep food/liquids down now and am much more relaxed. Home with 4 sets of different tablets to take!  

Was up in summerfield and just to let anyone know, if they are wary of the care etc, i had no complaints at all. The nurses/dr/midwifes, etc were all lovely and i cant praise them enough.

Hope you are all well.... im off to lie down.


----------



## Saffa77

oh no donsbabe dosent sound good at all!!!! cant believe you cant even keep liquids down!! yeah best to take it real easy and to just relax as much as you can!! hope the medication helps now    Well just had pizzas and salad and a nice big glass of wine and tomorrow off to hairdressers taking kitten for her shots at vet and then going to do some shopping.

Hope you all having a good Friday evening!

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - I knew your sickness was bad but didn't think it was that bad! At least you're on the mend now.   Take it easy and look after yourself.

Sonia - so are you getting a trim or a new hairstyle then? My hairdresser charges £41 for a trim now which is why I don't go as much as I should!

Haven't done very much at all today.  The most exciting part was a walk to Asda!  Sorted through a batch of photos though so at least something productive has come of today.

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Dons - glad to hear you are on mend!!!! xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Hope we are all fighting fit today and not doing a "mary poppins" in thi wind - boy does it look blustery out there (thnkfully dont have to go anywhere or do anything today) was thinking of putting washing out but DP says I would have to go searching for it to take it in lol

Dons - Same thing happened to my cousin with her first - glad they kept you in and looked aftr you and hope you will now find it easier and the sickness will subside.

Well I am afraid I am so sad that I am off to watch Columbo  (love it) 

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

so happy that the weather looks bether than yesterday hope it stays this way.  Well looks like I have started my af this morning!! no real pains yet just a dull ache on my left side where my cysts are!!! Well thats one af 2 more to go!!! It would of been exactly 4 weeks tomorrow since my last IVF.  

How is all?  hope you all well.

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi,

Just having a quiet weekend here. Watching telly and eating yummy food!!!!

We heard the heartbeat properly with our doppler the other night. It was great!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Sonia.  Just 2 more to go.  Same as me!  I think we could be cycling together next time.  

Short - that must have been amazing hearing the heartbeat. So happy for you.  

Di - hope you're still keeping positive.      

Well, got roped into doing yet another car boot sale today.  This was all my sister's idea a few months ago and now my wonderful hubby has become obsessed.  Made £135 in 5 hours from junk lying about in the house so not complaining.  It was a nice day too so didn't mind standing about outside too much. We've only been back a few hours and I can already hear him rummaging through the kitchen cupboards for the next one.  Dread to think what he'll come across now!  

xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi all. 

Great news Short.  You must be thrilled.

Sonia/Susan - one down, two to go.  What with the run up to Christmas and all, it will just fly by.

Hope you're still feeling good Bloo.

Got to go down to Glasgow, tomorrow, for the rest of the week.  My Dad had some mini strokes earlier in the year and had loads of headaches at the time, which they did tests for, but didn't get to the bottom of.  However, his headaches returned agonisingly last week, so much so that he had to be admitted to hospital and is on morphine for the pain.  They did a scan and there is a blockage behind his right eye.  They are going to do a biopsy tomorrow to try and find out what is going on, and I am going down to try to provide support.  He is really terrified, given it is in his head.  He keeps saying, if Seve Ballasteros can get through something worse, then he can get through this!  The timing is really unfortunate for him, as he had just booked a ticket to go out and see my sister in NZ in 3 weeks.  He hasn't got insurance yet - and probably won't now - so don't know if he will get the cost of the flights back; they were about £1k.  Yikes!  Anyway, he has got more than that to worry about.  

So, all things considered, probably won't be on till next weekend.  Take care all in the meantime.

Di


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Well another lovely day today    DP and I both have a flexi day off work today so just working on chores etc as not exactly a day to be out in - although may nip out to see my mummy later.

Sonia/Susan 1 down just 2 to go and yeah they will fly by!!

Short hope you are keeping well.

Dons - hope the meds are working and you are feeling more human?

Di - So sorry to hear about you dad - hope everything turns out to be okay and he is on the mend soo - keep us posted - will be thinking of you.

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Yeah it is another lovely day today  and here I am sitting at work.

Well af had started on Sunday but now I have nothing! so annoying!!!  Have my appointment at clinic tomorrow morning to discuss my next cycle dont know if I am looking forward to this appointment or not!!! as always feel like i get bad news when it comes to my endometriosis!!

Short - wow must of been exciting to hear the HB that just keeps your mind at ease!

Di - sorry to hear about your dad - Hopefully he can also get his money back for those tix!!  So your sister lives in NZ? very nice there my DP is from Auckland!  

Bloo - hope you enjoying those chores.....  

Susan - you go girl nothing wrong with making money on rubbish that is just lying around the house!

Dons- hope you hanging in there - you sure must still be feeling ill as you as on FF often and havent seen you on here much!  HANG in there!  its all worth it in the end!!!!!  

Anyhoo will let you all know how the appointment goes tomorrow.

Soniax


----------



## tootypy

Hi Girls,
Well, we survived our first appt at the clinic today.  In fact feeling much better - bodering on optomistic!  Had an internal scan by what my friend calls dildo-cam, which suggested PCOS.  Had further blood tests for prolactin (anyone know why?) and if they're ok then its clomid time.
Much relief as DH's gp told him on Friday that we were basically looking at sperm donation as he had 0% normal morphology.  Docs at the clinic we really not that concerned about it, especially as he apparentley has a huge number of swimmers! Go DH!
Feeling much happier about the whole ttc thing that have done for ages.  Thanks for all the nice messages last week.
Di - hope that things are picking up with your dad.
Bloo - good for you, had lots of good intentions for getting stuff done today, ended up going out for lunch and then out for coffee!
Sonia - hope you get on ok at clinic tomorrow

toots
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  First day back at work today - what a nightmare!  I'm now in my 11th year of teaching and I can honestly say I've never had such a bad, evil 2nd year before.  I dread to think what they'll be like by next summer.   The rest of my classes were lovely today though. 

Di - sorry to hear about your dad.  I hope that things pick up very soon.  

Toots - glad your appointment went well.   Don't know about prolactin.  I've lost track of the tests, etc I've had over the past few years.  Good news that DH has lots of swimmers.  Bit of a change from what he was told on Friday!

Bloo - hope you got all those jobs done today.  You're right, it wasn't a day to be out in.  We're supposed to be getting snow this week too!  It's far too early.  

Sonia - good luck at your appointment tomorrow.   Let us know how you get on (like there was ever a question about you not doing that!!!)

Must go - so much work to do tonight.  

Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well back at work today and it is FREEZING!!!!  Brrrrrrrr winter defo here  

Didn't get much chores done as ended up going over to see my mammy and then DP dragged me to B&Q (oh the joys)

Hope everyone well today - watch you feet it's slippy out there

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Well had my appointment at the clinic today and surprise surprise got some more bad news.  She did a scan and saw the same 2 cysts but now another one in the actual ovary (which i am presuming is another dermoid cyst) its quite a big mass so wants me to have a MRI scan then possibly another operation!!!!! Because my ex doctor in London couldnt get to my left side then they may need to open me up and remove the cysts! wonderful.  So she is not keen to start another IVF until we sort out this mass on my left ovary.  No wonder I have been getting heaps of backache etc.  They did FSH and AMH and anitfollicular?? tests to see how my egg reserve etc is then take it all from there.  They going to discuss my case at their meeting tomorrow and they will decide whether they operate me or not! So may be operated on before christmas - anyways just another slap in the face and am soooooooooooo numb about all this that it just dosent bother me at all! quite scary.  

Anyways hope you all well?  this weather is sooooooooooooo cold! BRRRRRRRR

Chat later

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well ladies been an eventfull 24 hours. Wasn't at work yesterday as wasn't feeling too well - not pregnancy related just normal ill. The last night I started bleeding. Spoke to local midwife unit who advised if it was just light to keep an eye on it and see midwife in morning, She said I should take it easy for a few days, if it worsened to call them back as would have to go to Aberdeen or Elgin. Anyway bleeding got heavier and clotty, so we headed for Aberdeen.

We were seen at Rubislaw, baby is still there they checked heartbeat with a Doppler then I got an examination and my cervix was oozing quite a bit. The midwife spoke to the doctor who decided to keep me in just to keep an eye on me overnight to make sure the bleeding eased off.

Anyway it has and I got released this morning after they checked the heartbeat and took some blood and things.

I have come home and have been taking it easy, then when I called my boss I have been left feeling really upset. She came across as being very ****** off at me. I had left a message earlier saying I was out  etc and that basically wouldn't be back this week as was having bed rest. 

When I spoke to her she said - so you wont be back this week, I said no I am on bed rest , well taking it easy anyway and keeping an eye on things. She said - did your midwife say that like. I said yes and did she want a doctors note. She said she would have to speak to her boss she wasn't sure how it would work. She was then like what exactly is wrong and is things not OK now. She had a really off tone with me. I came off the phone feeling really upset. I don't understand why she is mad, I understand her department is important to her, but I didn't think she would be so mad at me being off.

I really don't know what to do or say now, I have made a doctors appointment for this afternoon to get a doctors note even tho I don't think I need one. I really don't know what to do anymore.

Sorry for the very me post guys.


----------



## Mummy30

oh no short....  i would just try to ignore your boss, maybe she is having a bad day and took it out on you. You and your bubbs are number 1 and you are doing the right thing staying off. I felt bad when i had to take days off but looking back i am so glad i did.  Hope the bleeding stays away and glad they took you in as its peace of mind.  

Sonia - sorry about the time you are having over all this. It is best to let things get better before returning to treatment though. Maybe you are being made to wait for a reason....  Keep your head up.. xx  

I was sick again just now, great.  Thought it had stopped. Now belly is sore from heaving. Oh and its snowing again......


----------



## Bloofuss

Short - As Dons said you and your baby are priority just now and you are doing the right thing - I worried as well when I took time off earlier in pregnabcy due to a bleed but they were fine with me and understood and I am glad now that I did.  Heres hoping she is just having an "off day" as we all do and you called at the worng time - try not to worry just you relax and take it easy!

Sonia - What an awful time you are havin at the mo, but heres hoping this will get you sorted once and for all and you can continue with a successful (pain free) treatment next time around - my thoughts are with you xx

Dons - SO glad my sickness has stopped (for now) although do tend to have a bout now and again if Bubs doesn't liek something?  Chin up hope it doesn't last long and subsides soon.

Was out a lunchtime and came back looking like Rudolf - it is FREEZING!!!

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

wish i could get out, i havent been out properly in weeks. I just cant go anywhere without feeling dizzy and being sick.


----------



## Bloofuss

Honest Dons you don't want to go out it is FAR FAR too cold I wish I was at home nice and cosie - wathcing crappy TV


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks to everyone who has replied re my boss trauma. I went to the doctors this afternoon and explained what had happened and the general conversation. The doctor has given me a sick note till Monday, he wanted to give me one for a fortnight but I told him its more than my life's worth to be off any longer.

I really don't understand why she is being like this, she has not seemed right said I was pregnant, I know she is upset cause I have only been with them a few months and it means hiring and training another new employtee. She had seemed to be getting better as this started when i said i was pregnant.

But then today she was off again. 

I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Short- seriously I know this may be hard but I wouldnt give a hoot about your boss right now and would actually tell her that she was part of my worries and that you have a sick note etc and thats that! They cant do anything!!!! They cannot fire you because you had a pregnancy scare and needed time off work! that is ridiculous and im sure there are plenty of other jobs out there!! even if they temp jobs.  MMMMMMMMM that would make me MADDDD!

Hows everyone else doing?  
Havent heard from Gems in a while hope she is doing alright??

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon.... the snow ahs gone thankfully.

I was looking out my window at the school playgroud and amsolutely astonished to see kids in primary 1 running around in just a t-shirt.  Its 3 degrees outside. Surey teachers should make sure they have at least a jumper on.    If i ever see my DS running around with no jacket on in this weather the school will sure as hell know about it thats for sure.  grrrrrrrrrr 

Think everyone round here knows about my news now, told the girls at my groups this morning, tried hard not to tell til the 12 week point but you know how it is!!

Short, i would have took the 2 weeks off, a sick note is final and no one can refuse it.  Your boss sounds a bit like my old one.  I was made to polish banisters 3 storeys high when i was 8 months pregnant at work. She also refused to let me wear trousers for my bump and insisted i wear her uniform. This was a sixe 18 long kilt and jumper - i was only a teeny size 8 at the time, even with a big bump.  She was a totaly witch, and when i see her advert on tv with her smarmy face i want to bash the tv in.  It is for a well known/advertised private school/nursery in aberdeen. Still makes me mad thinking about it now.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, definately better weather today!!!!

My bleeding seems to have subsided again thankfully!

Trying to chill out and not think about work, although I am dreading goin back on Monday as I know there will be an atmosphere. I wish there was another job I could go to, but no1 will hire me while I am pregnant, and hubby and I need the money. Its such a tricky situation!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Seriously dont worry - yes there are jobs out there temp ones that will hire if the worst happenend I know a girl who is into HR who was pregnant when she arrived Aberdeen and got a temp job in HR and is now on Maternity leave and they want her back!  

Dont worry about work there is seriously nothing they can do!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Just a very quick message as I'm completely snowed under with reports at the moment and have been all week which is why I've not really been on here much.  I'm hating my job at the moment because there just isn't time to do everything in.  I'm so fed up with working until at least 10pm every evening because there's no time during the day.  I've also got some horrendous classes this year who make me so fed up and angry.  I promised myself I would stay relaxed and calm leading up to my next IVF but I just can't see it happening.  I've just got this feeling at the back of my mind that teaching where I do is never going to work with IVF.   

Right, enough moaning!

Short - I completely agree with what everyone else has said.  You're the important one just now and you shouldn't care about what your boss thinks.  Easier said than done, I know.  

Dons - I know the school you're talking about. When you said you had to wear a kilt and jumper I guessed!  Then, saying it's being advertised on TV just confirmed it.  I very almost applied for a job there years ago but I'm glad I changed my mind!  

Sonia - sorry to hear things aren't going as well as you hoped.  Nothing's ever easy is it?  

Anyway, 98 reports to finish writing by 3.25pm tomorrow so should really get on with it.
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Am loving the halloween look to this site! makes it new and better almost!  Yeah Susan I can imagine how irriatated you must be feeling especially when you not happy with the kids you have!! yeah its also difficult as all you have on your brain at the moment is IVF which makes it harder.

Well remember I said AF had arrived well only had a little bit like brown sorry tmi and then nothing!  so still waiting for af to arrive!!! so annoying.  The doctor said that is weird but that my lining is thick so should get a period if not she can bring it on with meds but not too keen to take more drugs just want it to happen naturally but knowing how long you took I should be the same then.

Anyways so tired today as had mates over last night so almost falling asleep at my desk.

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

morning all

Ohhhh spooky halloween, love it!!

hi susan, yeah you had a lucky escape not going for the job at H school!  Mind you, i do think it is now a very good school, from what ive read it has all the 21st century gadgets so give her some credit. When i was there it was awful, kids were served packet soup and food for lunches/dinners.  Glad i got out of there.

Take my hat off to you with your job, i think anyone whos an academy teacher is so admirable. Im scared of the kids that hang around peterhead lol.  They just seem to never be in school! Had to call the police 2 weekends ago as some "neds" with hoods up etc were hanging around my house, sitting on my fence and had bottles in their hand. Sure they were up to no good but seemed innocent enough, i just freaked out as DP was on a night out at the time.  They left thankfully. Im jsut a scardy cat, stems from when i was in academy, a loner with few friends who got teased constantly! Oh well.!



Im feeling sorry for my DS as theres yet 3 more parties for kids at his school/in his class (halloween and birthday) and he never gets an invite.   I think its due to his asperger syndrome and his bizarre way of playing games that the kids dont take to him. So after a wee cry ive decided to suprise him myself and get the house geared up for halloween tomorrow. He doesnt want to go out guising (hates dressing up) but i might presuade him as i know he'll get lots of sweets from friends and family.  

Hope everyone has a great day!!

From Bev xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey ladies, hows it going!!

Loving this site - it is SO cool  

Susan - As I said before used to work in an Academy but in the Office and the kids were just hell I don't know how you do it - at least we just had them in spit and spates would hate to have to actually try and get the little bu**ers to listen to me!!! - You have my sympathy  

Dons - Aw I really feel for your DS I was close to tears when you said about him not getting invited to any parties that is so sad, can't believe that people are STILL treated differently in this day and age - but again with working in the school I know just how cruel and thoughtless kids can be - magic that you are making the day speciial for him!1  Just think he will have his own special little friends who will love him no matter what when your wee ones come along!

Hope everone else is keeping fine - I am feeling puke again really tired sore head etc - no two days are the same - don't think I am ever going to Bloom - but hey ho know I am lucky  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi folks, 

well had another little bleed last night and really bad cramps, saw my midwife and a consultant today and got checked out. Baby still looking ok, they did a scan so seen little one moving around. They found where they think the bleeding is coming from, so just having to take it easy. The consultant says I dont need to wrap myself in cotton wool but I need to take it easy and not over do it.

I think cause I am stressing about going back to work it isnt helping but I cant help it, I am not good at confrontations and I know there is going to be an atmosphere when I go back.

Dons so sorry to hear that your DS doesnt get any invites, thats awful....


----------



## Saffa77

Happy Halloween all !! 

How we doing today and is anyone doing anything exciting tonight?

Well we having a nice cooked meal at home and chill yay cant wait.  Have been waking up early this week so am needing time to sleep in.  I am still waiting for my af!  I had 'started' last saturday but then nothing only had brown for 1 day!  how annoying and seriously I am feeling so big!! my clothes are so tight am picking up weight and just dont understand as have been eating healthily and even walking to and from work!  am not taking any drugs so what is the story!!  anyhoooo wonder when af will arrive.  Im seeing an endometriosis specialist on Tuesday yay lets see what he says.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, it's the weekend!  So, so happy.   I'm so tired and can't wait for a long lie-in tomorrow. 
I'm hoping there's not going to be any children round the streets here tonight.  I just can't be bothered.  There's quite a lot of younger children live beside us but they're too young to be going out so I think it'll be quiet tonight. 

Got paid today but am just about to go onto my internet banking and 5 minutes from now, it'll all be gone.  

Sonia - how long is that you'v been waiting for AF to arrive now? Mine took weeks and weeks. So annoying isn't it. 

Bloo - hope you're feeling better today. You will bloom one of these days! 

Short - try not to worry about going back to work (easier said than done!) Just worry about keeping yourself well.

Dons - did you get the house all decorated for halloween today?  Hope DS loves it. He deserves it.   Ooh, just noticed you've got a name now!  Hi Bev.  

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

Well, yesterday my plans to decorate my house went t!ts up. I was throwing up all afternoon - no shocks there. So couldnt get very far.  I managed to get a load of sweets and goodies for my DS. 

We went out round family with DS pal and they had a great time, got in at 10 and threw up again.

Had tears this morning as im missing my beloved football today. May sound silly but football is a big part of my life and for me to miss a home game is unheard of! 

If i keep being sick ill be back in hospital again.  Feeling very depressed at the moment.


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Hi all well head is a bit sore today as we went for 1 drink after work which ended up with having more and landing up at Soul bar dancing away!  fun though.  

Dons- oh no!! poor you hopefully you wont need to go to hospital!!! 

Susan - 5 weeks so about 33 days now waiting for af! so irritating and i have such annoying lower back ache!!!! especially on left side.  have been living on painkillers.  

Anyhoos about to watch a movie and munch on popcorn yum

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Dons - sorry to hear you you are ill again. I hope it settles down soon. 

Big   for you!!!

Hope everyone is well, a chilly night tonight. 

Having a quiet night with hubby tonight as he is going offshore tomorrow for 1st time since we ben together  

Away to have a chinese and watch a film.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - I really hope you start to feel better soon. It must be awful for you.  Fingers crossed you don't end up in hospital again.  

Sonia - Glad you had a good night. I've always found that it's the spur-of-the-moment nights that are usually the best.  You're not expecting to have so much fun and it's always a nice surprise! 

Short - I've just finished a chinese too.  Sweet & sour chicken with boiled rice.  Yum yum!!!

Well, had an eventful evening last night.  Ended up at A&E!!!  I've been getting niggling chest pains/stitches for a few weeks now but they normally go quite quickly and then it's all forgotten about.  Well, yesterday it lasted for over 2 hours and because it was on my left hand side,  I started gettting panicky so DH drove me to A&E.  I've got a heart murmur (although it's never caused me any problem) so anything on that side sends me into a panic.  Also, my sister had exactly the same heart murmur as me and ended up getting dangerously ill and having to have major heart surgery about 6 years ago.

Anyway, after various tests, ECG and chest x-ray, it turns out it's all down to something as simple as me being run down and having a really bad cold and sore throat.  Apparently, it's to do with my ribcage and has been causing me pain.  Completely harmless although there is a medical name for it.  

I felt a bit of a fraud because by the time I got to the hospital, the pain had gone and I was feeling completely fine.   It put my mind at rest though so I am glad I went. Still feeling rotten with this cold.  My eyes keep randomly streaming and I'm completely choked up.  It looks like I'm crying all the time and for once I'm not! (makes a change!!)

Better go.  DH is dozing downstairs so he doesn't know I'm on here yet again.  

Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Evening all - yay my af has finally arrived!!!  would of been 5 weeks tomorrow. It arrived properly this morning.  Never been so happy to get af but I was seriously having some bad lower backache which has eased big time!!! well have my doctors appointment on Tuesday lets hear what he has to say.  If its a yes for another op hope they can do it before my hols on the 20th december if they can do it in november than 3 weeks is enough to recover.  Lets hope. 

Hope you all good!

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, congratulations on the arrival of AF, Sonia!     Hopefully you can get the operation out of the way in November.  We've got our follow-up appointment for our last failed IVF on the 11th November.  I'm going to ask why we only ended up with 4 frosties when we originally had 12 fertilised eggs. I know they won't have all been good enough quality, but it just doesn't seem very many to me.

How's everyone else?
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

well back tomorrow. Feeling very nervous about seeing my boss, dont know how she will be. DH went away offshore today so dont even have him for moral support.


----------



## twinkle123

Good luck tomorrow Short.  Remember that you've done nothing wrong and she's to blame.  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morniing ladies

How are we all this fine frosty morning!! 

Dons - So sorry to hear you are STILL have a bad time of it lately what with the sickness I really hope it subsides soon and that you start to feel more human again.

Short - Don't worry about work you have done nothing wrong you just take it easy and look after yourself.

Sonia - Newver thought I woudl say this but YAY on getting af bet you are relieved one down 2 to go and then ready to again  

Susan - Good luck withy our follow up appointment hope you get the answers you are looking for - I remember when we went back after our failings they were a bit "shurggie shoulders" was SO frustrating - hope you have more luck x

Was laughing at you guys having you chinese on Friday night - as I did as well lol  

Well I have my 20 week scan tomorrow - can't wait to see bubba again just to put my mind at rest - will keep you posted.

Take care all

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

Thought I would give you an update, I was up all last night with terrible pains again, probably partly my own fault for allowing myself to get stressed out.

Spoke to the midwife this morning, who advised I go see a GP. So I have just come back. They have taken some more urine to screen for infection, and have signed me off for another week till things properly settle down. I have to rest this week and not worry about not being at work.

Tried calling my boss, but there was no answer so I have left a message saying and asked her to give me a call to let me know she got my message.

No reply as yet, so I am guessing she aint a happy bunny!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Short - You take it easy and I know it is hard but please don't worry/stress yourself over work - another job is easy to come by - another chance of falling pregnant may not be so you have to look after yourself and little one is your main priority!  You just rest up quine and take it easy - nightmare that your work isn't more understanding and supportive towards you but you have to focus on yourself and keeping well.

 to you.

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well, 

Got a txt message from my boss, all she said was - I got your messages, can you take your sick line in next week. Thanks

No take care or hope you are feeling ok nothing. I replied and said no problem, and asked if she got my other sick note. She put back one word Yes.

Nice to see I have such a great support system in place at work. 

Why is life so hard!!!!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Unfortunately there are people like that in this world sweet - but just rise above it - dont let her get to you and just enjoy this week relaxing and taking it easy!!

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Oh my gosh seriously Short YOU and BABY is what matters here!!! and I agree with Bloo you can get another job she sounds like a b $%^& if you ask me and I would not stand up for it and would just ignore her as there is absolutely NOTHING in the world she can do she CANT fire you for being of sick as you were bleeding during your pregnancy! she has issues of her own and I WOULD NOT worry about work.  You can easily get another job if she is like this then is it really worth it working there?  even though you need the money?? something to think about I know its hard but maybe its a sign that it is just not working for you.  I cannot stress more but you need to forget work!! and take care of yourself and bubs ok..........     sorry if I harped on here but that would make me absolutely livid!!! or it could just be me when on af....... hahahahahah

Take care Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks ladies, I have made up my mind to not think about her the rest of the week. I am going to relax as much as I can, I have been having bad pains all day, so I need to take it easy for my bub.

The only reason I am putting up with it is because DH and I cant afford for me not to work. You never know I may not have a job soon anyway, I am on 6 month probationary period which is up beginning December, they may not keep me on anyway.

Anyway blah to her, am am putting my feet up, eating nice food and watching lots of girly programmes.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i don't know if am replying to the right bit but am just wondering i read somewhere that if you put a hot water bottle on your stomach it will help the eggs is that right? I have just started my gonal-f injections again after m/c i am just wanting any tips really and also i heard something about baby aspirin? And another question my next step is ivf after this and do u girls get progesterone (cant spell it lol) with ivf? Its just that am worried about having more m/c and dunno if i Can keep going with treatment coz when i do get pregnant am to scared to get excited now but they don't know y am having them. The clinic just says am getting closer each time!! I have had 2 m/c and a couple of chemical ones. Am just feeling so down just now and that it will never work with me. Does anyone know of anyone or have had m/c and went on to have a baby? Sorry if am hurting anyone by asking that.xx


----------



## daisybell

Hi all,

Back from Glasgow after seeing my Dad.  Well, they did the biopsy on his head and it seems it is not a tumour, so that is a relief.  They are still awaiting the results to see what it is causing the extreme headaches, though, so we will wait and see.

Been trying to catch up on all your posts and so sorry to hear you are still sick as a dog, Bloo.  You must be so knackered and run down.  Can you take any meds at all for it, given how serious it is, or is it all off limits given you are pregnant?

Short - that b***h.   Please try and ignore her.  As has been said, you and your baby are so much more important than your job just now.  Just try to relax and keep well.  

Sonia - glad AF has finally made an appearance.

Susan - hope you're much better now.  Best to have had it checked out, that's for sure.

starrynight - I went on to have a baby after two miscarriages, as do lots of women, so there's plenty hope.

Trying not to think about my test on Thursday.  

Di


----------



## twinkle123

Evening all

Short - sorry to hear you've been in pain again.  I can't believe that boss of yours! Make sure you take it easy this week.  

Starrynight - I've always used a hot water bottle and I always end up with lots of lots of embies.  The heat is supposed to help them grow.  It's worth a try! You'll get progesterone from the day before your ET right up until 12 weeks if it's successful.  What a mess they make (TMI!) It all just falls back out again!  

Bloo - you must be so excited for your scan tomorrow.  Enjoy every minute of it.  

Daisybell - glad to hear you got good news about your dad.  Hopefully they'll find out what's behind the headaches soon and manage to treat it.  Ooh, test day on Thursday.  How have you coped with your 2ww? I really, really hope you get the result you want.      

No news from me today.  Went to work, taught teenagers, and came home.  Boring!!!
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies


Well I am such an idiot at times was sitting around cooking dinner whilst i looked at the forms i got sent through for my appointment for tommorow when i looked at the date and its said 3 november at 6pm meaning TODAY NOT TOMORROW - I look at the clock and its bang on 6pm well you have never seen my run to the car and just floor it to Albyn hospital got there just gone 6.10 and luckily he was running late I got seen at 6.30!!!! boy am i lucky i looked at my forms otherwise would of gone tomorrow and missed the whole appointment!!!!

So outcome of all of this is that i am going to have another op to have a look and see if that other 'mass' in my ovary is another cyst or if its just because the ovary is stuck to my tube? anyways am having a laproscopy at the end of this month and will be recovered in time for my hols in december. I now have to speak to work because looks like i am taking the whole of December off I know work are very understanding so thats all good in a way im glad im having this op to hopefully sort out all these cyst issues etc and he also said while he is in there he will remove anymore endometriosis he can find.

ladies glad you all good - daisy - glad your dad is getting sorted out and good luck for test day.

Starry - sorry cant help about the miscarriages etc but have heard lots of positive stories.

To the rest hello!

Soniax


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hello ladies

so sorry i haven't been around for last week or so...  have been having a hard time due to family issues...  
Did a terrible thing the other week as in i told my parents a few home truths and they didn't like it..altho i was right in what i was saying i showed a rather hidesous side of me... (normally the quite one who agrees and goes along with everything)...  This happened almost 3 weeks ago and me and my mum still ain't speaking...my aunty put her tuppensworth in and said at the time my mum said i was wasn't welcome on holiday next week!!  Am gutted that all of this has happened (my mum phones and bad mouths everyone all the time and i snapped)...  Just for once i would like them to cal me up and ask me if i'm ok!!  I think they think i'll always cope...but i need support...

Good news tho...  the pains have gone since i went back on the pill and the amitryptiline (only for 3 months)  tis an absolute relief that i'm having normal days again!!  Even if its just for a short spell... altho i must admit that mi 'mojo' has disappeared with being on the pill again 

I will catch up with the post later on today ladies...

Huggs to you all

Gemz xxxx


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies,

Gemz - great news re your relief from pain.  Hopefully your pain free days will help build your strength up for whatever you decide to do next.  Sorry to hear about your family issues, though.  Hopefully, it will all get sorted out.

Sonia - sooo glad you looked at your letter.  At least things are going to move forward for you now.

Well, no need to wait to Thursday to test.  Unsurprisingly, AF came today.  Whenever things have not worked, it has always started two days before.  Oh well, wasn't too hopeful about the quality of the emby anyway, after our rubbish thaw rate (1 out of 6).

Not sure if that is the end of the road for us.  We are going to have a good think about it over the next couple of months and consider whether we will try again next year.  We would absolutely love another baby, but to be honest, the chances of it working for us now are getting quite low (given that I am 40).  It is also so expensive.  I'm almost getting to the stage where I think, we are so lucky to have one baby, maybe we should just get on with enjoying her and using the extra money that we would save from going through more IVF for holidays and stuff.  (We haven't had a holiday for three years as we have put our cash aside for IVF.)  After 18 years of trying for babies, I am also a bit worn out emotionally.  I was trying to keep strong for another year (was going to keep trying until I got to 41), but actually, as I write this, I think I have had enough.  

It is actually quite sad to write that, as I have spent my whole adult life, practically, trying to get pregnant.  You just get used to the two weeks of waiting to try, and then the two weeks of avoiding pate, blue cheese wine etc.  It just becomes life.  But actually, I think I am a bit fed up with that now.  I think we have had a good innings, having got a beautiful child from IVF, which I know we are very lucky to have, so maybe it is time to let go.  

Sorry for rambling on, but it is kind of cathartic.  I guess, after being in 'baby making' mode all my life, it will be difficult to let go, and say, well this is it, this is our family.  I hope this doesn't come across as me feeling sorry for myself, it is just such a mind switch to say, 'well, no more trying'. 

Anyway, we'll have a think about it and decide in the New Year.  Who knows we may have won the lottery by then, and then at least we can try if we want to.

Sorry, for waffle.

Di
xx

ps. Lovely sunny day.  Can't believe it's Christmas next month!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

How are we all?  So much to try and catch up on I can't keep up with all you guys!!

Dons - How are you - hows the sickness - hope it has subsided?

Sweet - Glad you are not thinking about stresses of your boss/work and are just looking after yourself and bub.

Sonia - Hope things will start rolling for you now and aiming to be pain free and more positive for next treatment.

Susan - Not long till Christmas hols lol lol

Daisy - Sorry it didn't work for you this time, I am glad that you are remaining positive and I think you are right to concentrate on you wee girl and how lucky you are to have her.  I havent even had this one yet but do worry about having a one child "family" but as you say after all we have gone through I count myself SO lucky to have got this far and will make the most of it!!

Gems - Good to see you back - glad you are feeling better and not in so much pain.  Families are a nightmare can't live with them can't live without them I totally understand hope all gets resolved.

Well I had my 20 week scan today.  All went well and everything was fine (Phew).  All measurements etc came back okay - but baby was shy and had it's legs crossed so not giving anything away on whether it's a he or a she - guess the nursery will just have to be cream lol - just glad it is healthy oh and has "big feet" (Hope it comes out as it should - head first) - can't beleive we wont see him/her until they are here eeeek!!

Dx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Daisy - so so sorry to hear your news.   That's a lot of years you've been trying to get pregnant.  We've been TTC for over 5 years now so am nowhere near your stage yet.  You just have to do what's right for you and if that means ending this part of your journey then so be it.  It's such a difficult decision to make and you're right, it'll be such a big change in your way of life and thinking. 

Bloo - so glad your scan went well. It must be such an amazing feeling seeing the little one.  I can't believe that's you 20 weeks already! It hardly seems like yesterday when you were on your 2ww!!! 

Gemz - sorry you're having family problems.  While everyone's situation is different, I sympathise with just wanting to be asked how you're coping. I pretend everything's okay to my parents and never really tell them how difficult this whole IVF thing is so it's probably my own fault that they assume I'm coping.  My mum is such a proud grandma to my sister's daughter and loves phoning to tell me what she's being doing and learning but never stops to think that I don't always want to hear how wonderful her only grandchild is.  It's going to be even worse when my sister's 2nd baby is born in March.  I really don't know how I'm going to cope with it all.  

Oh Sonia - what will be do with you?  Just as well you checked that letter! At least you know what's happening now and can start getting things sorted.

Just found out that one of my 16 year old pupils is pregnant so am feeling pretty down today.  It's not fair that people can fall pregnant without trying and for some, nothing happens.  In an ideal world, I wanted 3 children by now and I've not even got 1!  

Hi to everyone else
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi, well thats me just out of hospital again. thats twice ive been in, luckily this time i was kept in my local one so didnt have to traipse to aberdeen.

Again, for dehydration. Feeling ok today, not 100% but eating and drinking a lot more. Scan on wednesday cant come quick enough, im so scared.


----------



## Saffa77

hey ladies

Oh no Donsbabe!!!! hope you get better and agree with you hope it all passes after the 12 weeks!!!  You must of lost heaps of weight then too.  I wouldnt worry about your scan your 'lads' are definately ok especially with what you have been suffering they are very very strong 'lads'.  Let us know how you get on with the scan man I am soooooo jealous!  I only wish I was pregnant with twins.  

Im still waiting for all my blood results (FSH, estradiol blah blah blah)  Dr said she would write to me with them? who knows why and then waiting on a date for my op!  am actually happy to be removing these annoying cysts and all before christmas yay!  Thank goodness for health insurance!

To the rest hope you all good.  Weather is miserable today - did anyone go watch the fireworks last night?

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Dons - you're having some time of it.  I agree with Sonia in that they must be very strong to be making you feel like this.  I wouldn't worry about the scan although I'm sure it'll be a relief to get it done. 

Sonia - we went to my mum and dad's last night because my sister and brother-in-law were doing fireworks there for my 2 year old niece. It wasn't quite up to the professional standard but as she's only 2, it was good enough for her.  Yet another occasion however, when I was wishing I had my children there too.  

Got my follow up appointment on Tuesday for my last failed IVF.  I remember it being a waste of time last time as all I was really told was to wait 3 months before starting again if I wanted to. Stupid question!!! Of course I wanted to try again! I'll go in much more prepared this time with my questions listed.  

Got a violin pupil coming at 7pm who really annoys me so had better go and put the piano lid down, move anything she can touch etc.  She's in primary 7 and should really be better behaved than that but her dad does give me money every week for taking her off their hands for 1/2 hour so I shouldn't really complain!

Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Oh Susan you make me laugh about your violin pupil! hahahahahha!  But hey I guess you right its money.  All the best of luck for your appointment on Tuesday and you right they really do just shrug their shoulders dont they but have your list of questions with you this time round and fire them at them!  Let us know how you get on. 

Well I got my date for my laproscopy - 24th of November YAY! but in a way also scared as my other 2 ops were done with my doctor in London now this is a new doctor hope I can trust him.  

Still waiting for my FSH etc results how long do those take at the clinic?  its almost 2 weeks and still havent heard anything!

Chat laters.

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well not so cold today but still pretty dreech!!

Patience of a Saint you have Susuan what with you violin student you made me laugh   - Good luck with your appointment hope you have some luck and get some answers    

Sonia - So glad you have got your appointment thorugh and bet you happy it will be done befor Christmas - Good Luck.

Hello to all xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well further to my problems at work, I got a letter in from personnel today saying they want to refer me to occupational health -

"In order to help us fully understand your health situation, the difficulties encountered with your pregnancy and your ability to continue with your current responsibilities, we would like to seek your approval to refer you to AXA PPP Occupational Health."

Just when I was starting to relax about work!!!

But the the lady from occupational health called and was actually very nice. I told her everything that had been happening and how my boss had been making me feel, and she said not to worry from ocupation health point of view they are supporting me 100%. She even asked me if I could get a Dr appointment today, I think she was thinking I shouldnt be going back due to the stress I am getting.

However from the wording of that letter I think work are looking for a way to get rid of me at the end of my 6 month.

Oh they joys!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Shortnsweet - it just gets more and more complicated doesn't it?  At least occupational health are on your side and will support you.  I've never met your boss but I don't think it is someone I would ever want to have anything to do with!  Remember you just have to keep thinking of yourself through all of this and do your best to relax and not stress! Difficult, I know.  

Sonia - sorry, don't know anything about FSH results.  I would give them a phone to hurry them up!  

Nothing to report here.  It's the weekend which is always a good thing.  Just doing my usual ploughing through masses of paperwork.  Just spent 1/2 hour of my time making new toilet passes for work.  I've no idea where they get to! Someone, somewhere in that school must be walking about with one of my passes flashing it at any teacher who questions why they are out of a class!

Still hating one of my colleagues at work.  Our rooms are immediately next to eachother but we didn't say one word to eachother all day.  He's so annoying, big-headed, arrogant and just doesn't do his job.  He's supposed to be making up the 3rd year test for the week beginning next Monday.  Of course, he hasn't done it yet so it's impossible to get them photocopied for Monday.  So I was the one who had to look stupid and tell my class they won't be doing it until next Friday now.  I dread going to work because I know he'll be there, making my life a misery.  As if I haven't got enough to be worrying about! 

Right, I'll stop ranting now because I could go on forever!  Think I'll sit with a pile of assessment sheets in front of the TV and and watch Desperate Housewives which I recorded this week.

Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well I am getting nervous about work tomorrow, dont know if I can handle her being off with me. I hate working in an atmosphere.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

Sneaking on while boss is at lunch. 

Well so far so good, boss came in and is being normal and NICE. Didnt ask if I was better or that, but she isnt being mean.

Her boss came in and was also nice, asked if I am feeling better.
So I wonder if OCC Health had a word in their ear saying quite within my rights to be off, and toi be nice!!

Anyway alot less stressed now - thankfully!!!! 

Thanks for all your support, get myself so worked up about things!!!

xx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you for answering my question girls xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Had a flexi-day off work today which was fine.  Just plodded about doing chores   but also watching Jeremey Kyle (sad I know).

Short - SO glad all was alright when you were back at work, must have been a relief for you - hope you can relax now and take it easy.  I have been to Occupational Health through a previous job and I found them very supportive.

Been quiet on here over the weekend, everyone must be having such a good time  

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya Ladies

Yeah I must admit it has been terribly quiet on here!! lets liven up ladies  
How we all doing?  I wish it was Friday already! yay but its not  

Well I have less then 2 weeks and am having my laproscopy!!! eeeek it came so soon.  I am happy to be having this op as since my abandoned cycle i have been having niggly pains on my left side (where my cysts are!) so am happy something will be done about it.  I have a feeling I may lose that ovary as this other 'mass' they found is what may be giving me this dull ache.  

I am also still waiting on the clinic to give me my results - phoned them this morning and still have had no reply  They getting slack at returning calls or maybe they are wanting to speak to the doctor who said she would write to me with them results?  

Anyhoo hope you all having a good day! roll on 5pm!!!!

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

Had out Nuchal scan today, im 11 weeks now. and all is well 1:6000+ chance of either of them having downs which is a relief. The shy one was once again being shy and wasnt moving, the lady had to bounch the scanner thing on my belly to get him/her to move so she could see better! The other one is going to be trouble and was wriggling and kicking non-stop! HAHA total opposties already, DP reckons we've a boy and a girl.

Got a shock when we were there as they handed us a price list for the scan and it was about £250!! I was fizzing as thought we had to pay, but apparently twin pregnancies get this scan anyway so we didnt have to pay. Seems a shame that single pregnanices have to pay such a large amount for something as serious/life changing as a downs syndrome scan.

So anyway, all was well with babies. Lovely hearts beating away and good size so far. 4.7 and 4.8. On the form the lady put 11+4 so im guessing they are slightly big for 11+0 which i am today. Next scan in 2 weeks and im booked into the twin clinic for ante natal care too.

On the sickness front, im still being sick but no where near as bad as i was before. Its just making me depressed now though, tears again last night as i missed another football match  Just hope i continue to improve!

sonia - the clinic were quite slow to call me back on occasions but i always did get a reply. Not long now til the op eh, it will be here before you know it.

bloo - hi hows it going? enjoy your day off?

short - glad work is going ok for you. loving your piccy, bump looking good, wonder when ill start showing.

susan - hi, hows you?

and a BIG yooooooooo hooooooooo to everyone else!!  STAND FREE! (football quote!)


----------



## Saffa77

YAY YAY YAY Donsbabe and sOooooooooooooooo happy for you forgot it was this Wednesday thought it was next week.  Man you must be so relieved and its so cute that they already have different personalities - yeah it could well be one boy and one girl.  Oh bet you cried when you saw them!!!  Well done girl and so glad that the sickness is subsiding.  All the best and take it easy.  You need to put some pics up of when your belly is growing it would be nice to see. 

Otherwise how is everyone else?  Yeah Dons not long until the op!  Just want it over with now.  

Still waiting for a call am thinking maybe they didnt get my message?  its been 2 days now anyhoo not too worried as not really looking forward to my results anyways knowing me they will be bad. - have to think positive.

Anyhoooooooo chats later all back to work


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies!!

Excellent news Dons - SO cheffed for you - it is so exciting seeing them on the scan isn't it - I can't beleive I won't see my little one again until he/she is actually here!!!!  Mine is a little wriggler as well - was well doing the front crawls and backstroke when we were getting my scan - don't know WHAT it will be like when I can actually feel all those gymnastics going on in there.  Still can't believe you are having twins!!!! 

Sonia - Know the feeling working away here wishing for Friday - never mind will be here soon enough YAH!!  And wont be long till your op   all goes well for you with that

 to all - hope we are all well xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Have to be super-dooper fast here as I'm at work and anyone could walk in at any time.  Not only that, but the technicians can see what website everyone's using. Hopefully they won't be checking in the next 2 minutes.  

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  My computer finally died and is in getting fixed at the moment so other than at work, I can't get on here.  Having withdrawal symptoms.  I didn't realise how much a rely on you lot.  

Had our follow up appointment on Tuesday with a doctor who was only stepping in to help them out that day.  It was quite good though because she basically read all our notes out to us and told us things we hadn't heard before.  We're starting our next IVF in January but have been told that I have 1 20% chance of getting OHSS again.  Because I've had it the past 2 times, I'll probably get it again.  Also with OHSS she says the quality of eggs is not as good which is why after 19 eggs, only 4 were good enough to freeze last time.

Sorry I'm not replying to anything anyone has said over the past few days but I'm typing mega fast and am paranoid someone is going to walk in!

Better go.  Hope you're all doing well.
Thinking about you all even though I'm not on here!
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hello ladies, thought I would pop in and see how you're all doing.  Bloo I am just so chuffed that everything is going so well for you and your little one.  Twins is so exciting for you Dons, well done.  Hi Susan and Sonia!  And hello to all you other lovely ladies.
Things are okay here, Mike is doing his first full week away again, so I went to stay at my mum's last night as sometimes an evening can seem so long and that's when I get really down and tearful, think the dark nights don't help.  Definitely stronger this week than I have been but not sure if we'll ever get over the loss of our little one, who we always call Isaac as I'm sure he was a little boy.  My AF arrived yesterday so I guess that's my body getting back to normal but not sure if we will try IVF again.  I'm 40 in January so age is against us.  We have an appointment on Wednesday with the recurring miscarriage clinic so we're hoping they might find something that will help explain why this tragedy happened to us.  Also completed adoption and fostering forms as that is something we would definitely consider, just know Mike and I have so much love to give to a child and would hate to think we can't raise a child together.  I'm very lucky to have such fantastic step children, who I get on great with and love dearly.  This has definitely brought Mike and I closer, where I never thought that could be possible as we're very  much in love but we're getting through it together, day by day.
I've missed you all and think about you all loads so will definitely keep coming in to say hi, like losing friends if I don't.  
Sorry for the me note, sitting here with tears rolling down my eyes but away to have a glass of wine and pick myself up again.  Monty the dog getting lots more cuddles than normal!
Lots of hugs to you all
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sorry must change my ticker at the bottom,away to do that now xx


----------



## Saffa77

Oh Hello Carol so nice to hear from you again!!!!!! we missed you too  

So glad that you and Mike are getting stronger and stronger each day!!! Is adoption a long process I think that would be our next route too if IVF dosent work.  All the best of luck for next week and your appointment I really hope they can come up with a reason as to why you keep m/c.  

Im off to have a laproscopy not this MOnday but the Monday after!!! very lucky to have op so soon - all down to insurance I guess.

Well you know we are here if you are bored whilst hubby is away.

Take care xxx 
Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello to everyone, hope all is well. So glad it is Friday!!!!

Carol - so lovely to hear from you, I hope you get some answers at your appointment, and glad to hear each day is getting that bit better for you and Mike. Have thought of you often and wondered how you are.

Please do keep in touch!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies YAH it's Friday!!

Carol - It is SO good to hear from you I have missed you so much and you have been on my mind constantly.  I am so glad that you have came on to join us again, even now and again just to say hi!.  I hope your appointment goes well and that you get the answers that you are looking for and that you get the help/support needed to help you along this painful journey.  You are lucky to have such lovely step-children and of course Mike who will be there for you 100% - you are a lovely couple and I wish you both all the best with whatever you decide for the future.  I am so glad that you have started the process of going along the adoption route - I know with working along these lines that there are a a lot of childen that would be very very lucky to be with you and Mike as you have a lot of love to give and there are a lot of kids in dire need of it - keep us posted.  Have you applied to the Shire?? 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies - are we glad it is Friday??  For my sisn I am watching my nephew this Saturday (6 months) so no sleep for me - ah well need the practice  

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just nipping on here while I'm at work again.  I know I shouldn't but I just can't help myself!

Glad to hear from you again Carol.  I'm so happy that you and Mike have become even closer through all of this.  Adoption is a wonderful thing to do and certainly something I would consider too.  There's someone on here in Aberdeenshire called Nicky who has been accepted to adopt.  It might be worth contacting her.  She might have some advice for you.   

Dons - glad your scan went well. And they've got little personalities already! 

Sonia - good that you can get your op so soon.  How long would you have to wait before starting IVF again?  I'm ready to start in January so fingers crossed!

Would love to chat for longer but am paranoid someone is going to come in.  Hopefully my broken computer will be back soon and I can get on more.

Have a good weekend everyone
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls, mind if I ask a quick question?  after Day 21 (and 28, 35 & 42) blood tests, I have found out that I am not ovulating & we're being referred to the Fertility Clinic in Aberdeen.  how long did you girls have to wait until you got your 1st appointment?  i'm not expecting things to happen overnight, but a rough timescale would be nice...  

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Mrs Coops,

I also got referred from the doctor because of non ovulation, I do not know what the average timescale is but we were a few months till we got our appointment.

Our doctor also put in alot of background history like how long we had been trying, how many months we had tested for ovulation. She also did some other tests along with the referral.

We then got our appointment and DH had to get his sperm tested first then I saw a consultant. I was made to go away and come back when I had lost weight though, they wouldn't consider anything till I lowered my BMI.

I did this and have ended up conceiving naturally.

Best of luck, let me know how you get on


----------



## gmac2304

Congrats on conceiving naturally ShortNSweet - bet u were well chuffed!?!

DH has already had his SA - he had chemo & radiotherapy a few years back, so that was out 1st port of call.  thankfully that came back normal...  

my GP is also testing me for PCOS next week, along with another final Progesterone Level test - so will be going to the Fertility Clinic fully armed!  my BMI is around about 27/28 I think ... do I need to think about losing weight?

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi,

I think they will be fine with that, think as long as you are under 30, I was about 35 when I went, managed to get down to about 29 before I fell pregnant. I bought my 1st size 12 skirt then a week later got the positive pregnancy test lol!!

So I think you will be fine, you sound quite well prepared for the clinic, I really hope it goes well for you.

DH and I are delighted to have conceived, we had started to loose hope. It had also become a bit of a baby making  process rather than just enjoying time with each other and having fun, it was actually a weekend where we had fun and forgot about ovulation dates and trying that we conceived.


----------



## Mummy30

hi and welcome MrsCoops.

Cant remember how long it took for us to have our first meeting but i remember it wasnt as long as i expected it to be. Not sure if the fact that we were self funded made a difference or not.

Im on here for a moan about DS and his school! Again! Actually its a bit petty but so what?!

Today is children in need so the kids had to wear a hat with a difference. My son rarely wears hats/dresses up but he made a great attempt at a MarioKArt hat, did all the drawings himself and i was very proud of him.  The school were having a parade and the top 3 hats won a prize. 

Now, i informed my son that it was the taking part and having fun that was important here and not the winning. (so many parents seem to be amazing at designing costumes etc, im not one of them) However, id love him to have won some sort of recognition. (i dont know yet as hes not home)

Just been informed by my neighbour whos son came home for lunch that a certain child won the best hat prize.  Now, its not sour grapes, but this kid is one of the teachers (whom i cant stand, woman!!!) own children. The same child who won at end of term and the same child whos work is displayed all over the school.

What a goody goody and im fizzing as its soooooooo biased. 

When he gets home im going to quiz him on who else won!!

Why is it the same kids who win all the time? Conincidence that the child is a teachers child. 

Ok, rant over. 

Ive found out that my stomach quite likes pickled onions, im eating them by the jarful just now!! Stinking though!

PS my "bad" B***H word wasnt allowed to theyve replaced it with woman, incase you are wondering that it doesnt make sense!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Still don't have my computer back from being fixed - that's a week now without my internet!  Having serious withdrawal symptoms.  I phoned them yesterday and was told it was ready to be collected today but when I went to collect it, they were closed.  You think he would have know that!

Anyway, DH is away this weekend so am at my mum and dad's today.  Saves me having to cook!   So using their computer.

AF started yesterday so only 1 more to go before we get to start IVF again. Looking forward to it but also dreading the whole way it'll take over my life again.  My sister showed me her scan pictures from a few days ago and I did my best to be enthusiastic but don't know how convincing it was!

Dons - sorry to hear about the problems at your son's school. Being a teacher, I deliberately don't choose other teacher's children to sing solos, win things etc just incase it's seen as picking favourites. It's so unfair if that's what's happening.  

Welcome to this thread MrsCoops.   Your BMI is absolutely fine so no, you won't be asked to lose any weight.  We were referred to the clinic about 4 years ago and I think it took a couple of months before we got our first appointment.  Once you're in the system, things start to happen much quicker. Even when we joined the IVF waiting list, things started happening so much quicker than they had told us.  I'm not sure if they exaggerate times slightly just incase there's a hold up!  Good luck with it all.    

Hi to everyone else.  Can't wait to get my computer back and start spending all my time on here again. Tea time now.  What a treat not having to cook it myself!  

Susan
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello all,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. It is going past way too fast!!! 

Well DH and I went shopping today, I went to get some maternity clothes as the ones I have make me feel fat rather than pregnant, so got some nice tops. Feel a bit better now.

Cant believe tomorrow is Sunday already


----------



## Mummy30

hi

Im going to need some maternity clothes soonish, im getting a tiny wee bump. Some clothes make it stand out, others dont. Need an outfit for DPs xmas doo but no point buying anything til the day before as im just going to get bigger day by day.

Wheres a good shop to get maternity clothes? are they pricey?


----------



## daisybell

Hi all,

Dons - Mothercare good for maternity clothes.  H & M was also surprisingly good (and cheap) to pick up some maternity stuff.  And you're right, Short - buying maternity stuff makes you look pregnant and not fat.  It will make you feel great, I'm sure.

So nice to hear from you again, Carol.  Have been thinking about you a lot.
Hi too, Mrs Coops. Welcome.

Not much happening with us.  Joined Kippie recently, so have been there a few times to try and get fit.  After losing about 10 lbs, have slowly worked my way back up to the weight I was a month after giving birth - two years ago!!  You would have thought I would have lost it by now, but have just been too knackered all the time to exercise.  So thought joining a gym would help.  It's good, because they have a lovely creche, so I can try to fit a workout in during the day and not have to do it at night, when I am too tired.  Will see, how it goes, anyway.

Di
xx


----------



## tootypy

Hey MrsCoops

I much more of a addicted lurker here, but quite new into the clinic at ARI so thought I'd actually post

We waited about 17wks for our appt, but if DH had got his backside in gear and done a 2nd SA then we could've been put on the cancellation list.  
Had our fist appt 3wks ago, and they were lovely. MY BMI is 27 and they never mentioned it. Had to pee in a pot, have a scan by dildo-cam and have bloods done as my GP missed one off.  I have a crap cycle 5-11wks, so was recommended clomid which induces ovulation.  Went back again on Saturday there so starting clomid when my body plays ball. typical that I ov'd too early this month (while DH was away) so just waiting for af to show.

good luck and let us know how you get on.

to all the other girls, hope you're all doing alright too!

toots
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hey MRScoops

Welcome and yes I waited for 2.5 months for my appointment at the clinic


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Yeah - finally got my computer back today.  It cost £55 but it's so quick now.  I had just got used to it being so slow!  The internet doesn't seem to be working properly though.  It took me 4 tries to get on here just now so the fault must be with BT and not the computer.

After being desperate to get my computer back, I've now realised I don't have very much to tell you.   I think I've said already that my 2nd AF arrived so now only have to wait for 1 more before starting my next IVF.  Knowing my cycles though, it could still be an age yet!

Toots - they are lovely at the clinic aren't they. They're all so nice. I don't think it's a job anyone could do.  They've all got such a caring manner. Sorry you ovulated early.  Nothing's ever simple through all of this!  

Di - good for you joining the gym. You've got more will-power than me.  

Off to put the kettle on before Coronation Street comes back on
Hugs to everyone.     
Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

hey ladies

Susan - yay glad you back on the banter yay!  wow time is flying by one more af and thats you back on the band wagon 

I am starting to feel nervous have my op this coming Monday eeeeeek!!

Am so happy that MOnday is over with already i was so tired at work.  Went drinking this weekend so its all my own fault but had good fun.  Hope you all well.

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi All,

Another chilly day. I am having such horrible, restless sleeps at the moment. Even though I have an early night , I toss and turn and wake up about 20 times.

So needless to say I am a bit of a grumpy head this morning, really cant be bothered with work today!!!



Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all doing today?  At least it is a better day weather-wise than yesterday it was horrible.  I have a couple of days off so not back to work until tomorrow.  DP is off for the week, but I know he will get more done (i.e sorting out spare room to actually resemble a room and not a garage) when I am not here so I will venture back to work tomorrow but not too bad as nice short week.  Seemingly wether meant to be really bad end of week (snow) brrrrrr.

Going to Theatre tomorrow night with my mum to see Carousel the musical - so looking forward to that.

I feel I am struggling to get maternity clothes as although I have a "small" bump not big anywhere else, everyone keeps telling me I am hiidng it well - but don't want to hide it.  So although tops are ok bottoms are a nightmare as they are all huge (even a size 10) and falling off me, but I need them for the tummy area   as I am expanding there - oh the joys - just like coming home into a good old pair of comfy joggie bottoms   - Asda did say they were taking their range of maternity clothes back - so might take a trip into there and see what they have got.

Hope everyone is doing well 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

What a day!  Never been so bored in my life.  It was an in-service day today which meant an entire day of us sitting on hard, wooden chairs in the school hall while people gave us presentations about things we don't care about.  It's all down to the senior management having to tick boxes to confirm to inspectors that we've had these presentations.  It was getting ridiculous when some guy with a silly name had been speaking to us for 1 hour about the minds and thinking styles of 3 year olds.  Quite interesting but not really relevant seeing as we all teach 11-18 year olds!!!   I would never expect a class to sit still for a whole lesson without letting them move about or change activity, yet we had to sit for 4 hours without a break while getting numb bums!!! 

Ah well, that's life. 

Bloo - I saw Carousel a few years ago.  I hope you enjoy it. There's not many musicals I haven't seen! It gets a bit annoying though when I can't just sit and enjoy a musical withough singing all the songs in my head!  I've got a parents night tomorrow so will be thinking about you and feeling jealous!  Hope you get your spare room turned back into a room!  

Short - sorry you're not sleeping well just now. There's nothing worse than waking up and still feeling exhausted.  

Sonia - no sympathy for you!   If you must go out drinking ..........!!! Your operation's come round pretty quickly, hasn't it?  Is it the same one you've had before? No operation is ever going to be pleasant, but at least if you've gone through it before then you'll know what to expect.   It's all just one step closer to your dream.  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all okay.
Susan
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Nicky. I know you!   How's things? What stage are you at now?  Good to hear from you.  
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Nicky and everyone else!!! Hope everyone is ok!!

A question - is it normal for breasts to leak at 18-19 weeks


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Nicky

Yes I remember you - you were looking at adoption if thats correct?  How is it all going?  Hope you well.

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

oh when will this sickness end??   PLease by monday!!!!!

Anyway, musicals! Love them.  Just wish it wasnt so expensive to get tickets.  Wish i was going to the theatre today.  

Ive got the midwife at quater past 3.  Im not eating healthy enough just now so gonna ask her for advice regarding that. Its pickled onions and after eights for me just now! Ive actually got pasta on at the moment though, ill try stomach that and keep it down. easier said than done.

Ive reached 12 weeks now   so am relaxing a bit more, just wanting sickness to go.
Wonder if its the ferrous sulphate im on making me sick.  

Cant stop, gotta eat before DS gets home!

wishing you all well!


----------



## canoworms

Hi there,

Apologies for crashing your thread, but I wonder if anyone could help.

My Dad has been diagnosed with a dicky ticker and needs to make sure that he doesn't get stressed out. 

Does anyone know of a good reflexologist, or acupuncturist in Aberdeenshire - he lives near Alford

thanks  

 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

Morning girls!  How are we all on this wet & windy morning?  Can't believe we're forecast snow for tomorrow...  

Thanks for all your replies to my previous post - I don't have any news for you until my 1st appointment comes through, but I will keep you up-to-date as & when...until then, I'll probably lurk on here & make the occasional post!

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

hope everyone is well, it is indeed a horrible day today!!! Dreaded snow for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

oh no, i forgot about the snow, was going to go out - or try to anyway - tomorrow morning, if its snowing i wont go near my car. maybe i should go now but cant be bothered.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well luckily I have DH to drive as we work at the same place and he is onshore and in the base at the minute.

I hate driving in the snow!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

YAY my photo worked!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Donsbabe aaaaawwwww so happy for you getting over your 12week mark you go girl and sooooo nice to see your belly - its getting nice and big already.  Hope the sickness subsides!!!

All the rest hope you are well.  I have been in Edinburgh for work and now back in the office until 5 then off home as soooo tired as had a 5.30 start to get the 6.30am train - am going to collapse in bed tonight.  

Tomorrow is my last day at work so will need to get all the bits and pieces together and then op Monday EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK!!!

Soniax


----------



## daisybell

Hi all,

Donsbabe, thought you said you had a wee bump. It looks good, and not that wee!!
Hope everyone else is well on this miserable-ish day.

Just had to come on here and tell you about a book I got the other day, which I can't put down. It's called The Fertility Diet







. (Hope it's okay to put a link here to it). I can't put it down. It is so interesting. There are so many easy changes that you can make to your diet that can have huge influences on your fertility. It is a must read for anyone trying to get themselves pregnant. Not saying it is a miracle cure or anything, but I am definately going to do some of the things recommended.

Also, got Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant







. Have heard of her before, but thought I would try her book as Zest magazine was recommending it recently. Haven't read it yet, but it's next on the list!

As we won't be trying anything 'assisted' until at least the New Year, thought I would at least try and boost my body in preparation. You never know...

D


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Dons - love your photo.   Congratulations on reaching 12 weeks. Hopefully you can relax and start to enjoy it all now.

Bloo - how was Carousel? Hope enjoyed it. 

Sonia - make sure you get an early night tonight. I'm sure you'll be on here before Monday but if not, I hope your op goes really well.   How long are you going to be off work for?

Di - I've read Zita West's book.  I'm sure you'll like it.  I've also read Robert Winston's 'Getting Pregnant' which is more of a facts and information book.  'Making babies the hard way' by Caroline Gallup and 'Baby roulette' by Rachel Watson are both really good and are more about a couple's treatment.  They're the kinds of books where you find yourself understanding so much of what they've gone through.  The other one I've read is 'Cope with infertility' by Denise Robertson.  Also really good but more to with the feelings and emotions of it all.  I got a bit carried away with buying books. It really does make you obsessive (or maybe that's just me!) Would love to buy some more but DH says I'm stupid to waste any more money.  He doesn't understand!   I might try that Fertility Diet book though.

Canoworms - I've been going for acupuncture in Rosemount, Aberdeen.  I can let you have the phone number if you want.  She's really good.  

Oh, I really hope they're wrong about the snow.  Can't be bothered with it in November (or October, like we had not too long ago!)  Had a parents night last night, and because of the 1 hour journey home from work, I wasn't in bed until late. Feeling exhausted today but still got lots to do tonight. I'll be glad when it's the weekend.

Speak to you all later
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Great bump pic Dons!!!

How is everyone today - it is freeeeeeezzzziiiinnnngggggg outside today. Winter has definately arrived!

Whats everyone up to this weekend?? Think we are visiting DH parents this weekend, other than that just having a relaxing one I think.

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

As Sweet said it is infact freezing the day brrrrr I had about 40 layers on and still felt it think we have been lucky up until now.

Dons - great pic - loving the bump - your's looks about in comparison to mine (although you do have double the trouble in there) I hope now you are at the 12 week mark your sickness subsides mine did (thankfully).  

Susan _ Carousel was disappointing never enjoyed it as much as I thought I would  

I have an apppointment with the Health Vistor today why I do not know as I thought that was for "after" bubba was born - letter just said it was for us to meet and discuss mt ante-natal care??  Oh well will keep you informed.

Hope all doing okay take it easy on this yuckky day at least it is FRIDAY!!!

D x


----------



## gmac2304

oh my god - this snow is mental!  dropped hubby at the train station this morning & got stuck coming home...the roads beside me are like sheets of glass!    had to reverse back down a busy road & try to turn at the bottom...  

anyway, just to let you know - got a letter from the Fertility Clinic yesterday.  we have to complete a questionnaire & return to them before we get an appointment...  seems to be Dr Mark Hamilton that we have been referred to - any1 had dealings with him in the past?  whats he like?

hope everyone is doing well...
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh it's cold today.  It's not supposed to be getting any worse though. Off to spend the afternoon with my sister and niece.  She had her scan yesterday to find out if her baby (due in March) is a boy or a girl.  She's not bothered either way but just wanted to start preparing her 2 year old daughter.  It's such a shame because she doesn't really talk about being pregnant round me when I know she's dying to speak about it.  I don't know how I would cope if she was talking about it a lot but it still doesn't stop me feeling guilty.  

MrsCoops - you're so lucky. Dr Hamilton is the god of all fertility doctors!  He's the head guy who lots of ladies request to be referred to and don't always get. So lucky you!   Apparently, he was presenting at the National Infertility Day in London this year.  He leads the information evening if you ever get to the IVF stage (fingers crossed you won't   ) and seems such a nice guy.

I don't really know which doctor we're with - it seems to change every time we're there.  Last time it wasn't even a doctor who works there - she was just in to help out.  It actually worked out quite well because she didn't know our history so basically read out all of our notes to us which was good because there were lots of things we hadn't really been told.  Very useful!

Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all!

Wow am loving the snow!!! not very used to it hahahahah   in SA its like tropical weather throughout the year.

Well went shopping for christmas presents today as want to get everything out the way in preparation for this op on Monday also cleaned the whole house!!! Anyhoo still hadnt heard from the clinic regarding my fsh etc etc but got a letter in the post today saying that she would like to see me on the 13th December which will be about 2 weeks after my lap to discuss further treatment programme.  Now im worried as just have a feeling that my FSH will be high and thats why I didnt respond!! Not really loooking forward to that appointment just so used to getting bad news !! dont know what to think about that letter as she said she would write to me about the results oh who knows!

Mrs coops have also heard dr Hamilton is good I see Dr Maheshwari as she is the expert on the endometriosis ladies.

Anyhoo off to watch NZ rugby play now.

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Well, my sister's having another girl. I wasn't going to ask but my niece blurted it out.

Sonia - you must find this weather very, very strange having lived in South Africa! You've certainly had a busy day.  I went mad cleaning and tidying the house they day before my last EC.  You'd think I was going in for major surgery for days and days, not in and out in a matter of hours!    Ooh, I hope the clinc's got good news at your next appointment.  Keep positive.  

Off to watch X Factor.
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Good luck for tomorrow Sonia will be thinking of you and hope everything goes well.  Keep us posted. xx

Looks like the other ladies had a positive experince with Dr Hamilton I unfortunately didn't.  But we are all different and have different experiences so I am sure you will be fine Good luck with the appoitment!

Can't believe Monday again tomorrow always comes around SO quick  

Big hello to all 


D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck from me also Sonia. Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.

Mrs Coops,  Dr Hamilton is meant to be the best, I however like Bloofuss didnt have a very good  experience but like Bloo said everyone is different!!!!!

Let us know how you get on.

 to all!


----------



## twinkle123

Aww - sorry to hear some of you didn't have a good experience with Dr Hamilton.  He's never treated me, I've just met him at the information evening.  I don't know who my doctor is anymore.  It changes every time I'm there! 

Well, back to work tomorrow (unless it snows very heavily tonight and I can't get to work!)  I think that's the worst of the weather over now so back to work it is.  

I hope everything goes well tomorrow Sonia.  
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Ladies

Awwww thanks all!  getting nervous now! dunno why as have been in this situation before.  Not allowed to eat or drink anything from midnight tonight not even water then have to be at hospital at 11am hope I dont have to wait around for too long just want this over with and hopefully without a big cut and also without having to remove my ovary.  

Will let you know how it all went when Im home and settled.  Hope you all have a good week.

Off to bed now!

Ps dont know what happenend to my photo and cant seem to upload another photo!!

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  How are we all today?  Nothing much to tell you today I'm afraid.  Quite a boring, standard day at work.

Off to have a lovely smelling bacon and cheese, chicken lattice for tea which DH is making just now. Yum yum!  
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well a milder day todat thankfully - how are we all doing - hope everyone is well - been quiet on here.  

Sona - been thinking about you hope everything okay and that op went well please get in touch let us know how you got on.

Oh well back to the grind for me  

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

MORNING ladies

thats me lying in bed recovering from my lap - i feel rubbish but am feeling better by the day.  Had op monday afternoon and come home about 5 pm  yesterday.  Well not such good news they had to remove my ovary and my left tube which was full of fluid and my left ovary was basically one big endometrioma (cyst) so now only have right ovary which is fine and seems to be working fine as he had seen that i had ovulated.  I dont know what my chances are on IVF with 1 ovary but hopefully if i get enough eggs then that should be fine otherwise its donor eggs for me.  Bloo how does it work etc like can you choose your donor and how long do you wait.  I here doing it overseas is way quicker.  Have an appointment at the clinic on the 12th of december to get fsh results which am sure will be high and to discuss things further.  

anyways hope you all well.
Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Sonia

So sorry to hear that you had to lose your ovary and tube - but on a positive note I hope that you will now be pain free.  Such a big sacrifice to make but the best one for you health wise I am sure they would have onlt done it if it was really necessary.  Great news that you still have one working ovary - and heres hoping they can still do EC/IVF I am unsure how that works after have an ovary remeoved what the chances are etc.

With regards DE we had to wait about 18 months for a donor to become available but this was also during the time of the clinic being refurbished so they were unable to recruit donors during this time- altho I think the waiting list is arounf 18 months/2 years at Aberdeen.  Other ladies on this site have gone abraod for DE treatment and it has been mixed results I thikn a few positive shave been from Spain - I persoanlly was just uncomfortable about travelling away from home for treatment.

If you go to the clinic either with a donor that will donate for you or that will donate to the clinic then you will go to the top of the list for treatment - but this may have changed?

Good luck - keep us posted.

D x


----------



## Mummy30

Sonia,   Glad everything went ok, sorry they removed your ovary and tube.  Like bloo says hopefully now you will be pain free and i hope your IVF route in the future will be ok for you.

I had my 13 week scan today, everythings going well. both babies moving this time and both kicking away quite the thing. Its totally amazing to see how much they have grown and to see them moving away on the screen is very emotional.

I hope they liked McFly on monday night, it was a great confidence boost for me to go and manage to stand for the duration of the show and not feel dizzy. But then again, the adrenaline kept me going.


----------



## twinkle123

I'll echo what Dons and Bloo have said in at least you'll be pain-free now.  Sorry to hear they had to remove your ovary.  I'm sure IVF will still be fine though.  I don't know if it's normal but I've always had pretty much similar amounts of follicles in each ovary. Hope you feel better soon.    

Dons - glad your scan went well today. It must be amazing seeing the two of them moving about in there.  I hope I get to feel the same one day.     Good for you managing to stand for the whole show  

Not much to tell you again. Just so fed up with work, work colleagues, ridiculous amount of time spent at home doing work.  Oh yes, and the whole fertility and IVF thing but that goes without saying!!!  
xxx


----------



## CH1

Hey 
Did anyone get told to lose weight when they first started their ivf?


----------



## gmac2304

hi dlg1 - welcome to the forum! i've only been here a couple of weeks myself...and yet to find out if I require IVF, so can't help you with your question I'm afraid! i THINK i've heard a couple of people on here say that if you're BMI is +30, you would need to lose weight, but don't take that as gospel!

i had more bloods taken on Wednesday - was tested again to see if I've ovulated (_on Day 61 now & no sign of AF_ ), PCOS & to check my immunity for Rubella. just phoned up 5 minutes ago & was told that the doctor needed to see my results first and to call back later this afternoon! now, every othertime I have called up in the past, I have been told 'oh the doctor hasn't seen them yet' but I was always told my results there & then. am now panicking - why wasn't I given my results this time? 

god, this next few hours are gonna be torture...

xx


----------



## CH1

hey mrs coops,
thanks for that, yeah i heard that the bmi has to be lower than 30 as well so i think i should be fine! 
oh thats not good having to wait to hear, nightmare. u always think the worst eh!?
got my fingers crossed for u that ur results are good.
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome dlg1  
Right, I've just dug out my huge folder full of letters, leaflets, etc .......... I never throw any of my IVF stuff away.  You never know when someone on here wants to ask a question!  I've got a letter dated July 2006 telling me that the Clinic introduced a formal policy on fertility treatment on women who are overweight.  They say that anyone with a BMI above 40 will not be offered treatment.  If your BMI is between 30 and 40 you may undergo treatment after an agreed amount of weight loss (usually 10%).  How's that for information?  Do I get a gold star!?   My BMI was about 27 so it wasn't an issue.  Still  overweight though.  I'm only 5" tall so any extra weight shows very easily! Hope that's of some help. 

MrsCoops - I hope your results were good. All the waiting can be a nightmare.  I've been waiting and waiting for over 5 years now!!!

I'm looking out the window and can't believe how dark it is.   Hate these dark evenings.
Susan
x


----------



## CH1

Massive gold star for u susan_p!!
thanks so much that puts my mind at ease, think my bmi is 27 as well so should be fine!! 
thanks again! 
dlg1


----------



## twinkle123

dlg1 - thanks for my gold star. I'm such a teacher's pet!!!   I've blown you some bubbles.  Don't know why 7 is supposed to be lucky but any extra luck is always welcome!

Read in a magazine today that kissing under mistletoe years ago was a sign of fertility.  Apparently, it brings good luck for conceiving in the next year.  Something to try! 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

well girls, my appointment for Aberdeen FC has come in - Monday 8th December, only 3 (yip 3 - count 'em) weeks since I was referred!  I thought I would have a 3/4 month wait, so am pleasantly surprised...

What can I expect on my 1st visit?  Hubby has had his SA done & I have had bloods taken to check my Progesterone Levels, as well as been checked for PCOS...what happens next?

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all doing this sonwy day?  benn very quiet on here of late hope everything and everbody doing okay??

I have the midwife tomorrow (24 weeks) eeeeek HOW scared am I - panicking already and still got 16 weeks to go until the "big day" -  but I am such a coward   - have been told it is all worth it in the end and I guess after all we ahve been thorugh to get here I should be grateful (still can't help it - don't like pain)  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Mrs Coops - thats great news you must be very excited.

Hi Bloo, yes it has been quiet of late. I had a snow day today, turned back took over an hour to go about 11 miles and it was very scary. 

The road closed just after we turned back as 3 lorries had crashed, not good.

It has cleared now so should be better tomorrow.

Well I was meant to have my scan on Monday but the machine is broken and its not fixed yet. Was so disappointed as we  were all psyched up ready, just waiting to get another appointment now.

Anyway hope all is well!!!

Hugs to all


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Yes, it's been pretty quiet here recently.  Where are you all?

What a day!  Took 1 1/2 hours to get to work today through terrible roads that hadn't seen any gritters.  Absolutely freezing at work too.  It's 13 degrees (we pinched a thermometer from science!) when by law, it has to be 16.  We've complained and complained but the heating is all controlled centrally at Woodhill house which unfortunately is not always the same temperature as 40 miles away!  

Shortnsweet - sorry to hear your scan was cancelled. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long until the next one.  

Bloo - can't believe that's you at 24 weeks already.   Wow, time has just flown!!! I don't blame you for being scared.  I'm sure I would be just the same.  I'm such a coward with pain too. 

Speak later
Susan
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies

Thats me back from mi holidays...boohoo!!  was a great holiday apart from the usual drama with my sister...lol...long story!!

I've got my appointment through for next month to see the Egg Donation - Coordinator...eeeeek!!  She's gonna go over the whole procedure etc with us ...  am so scared about it all...  I hope i don't have to wait years for a donor tho...  

Will write a more lengthy message later on...manic day in the office!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Howa re we all - hope we are all keeping well esp with the freeeezing weather brrrrrrrr - sorry to hear a few of you had a hard time with the raod I was lucky as I get the bus - but have been scared of slipping and falling as it is dead icy and slippy (even in centre of town- so be careful xx

Well I had midwife today and both bubba and I are doing fine.  I said I was bit worried as I haven't much of a bump but was told that I was measuring in at 24 weeks so not to be worried that that it is maybe just my build and I will prob just have a wee bump and should be grateful - which I am as I must admit I am still managing to get out and about okay and no swelling so can't complain - will just be happy with my wee bump  

Short - Dam about the machine - hope you don't have too long await - keep us poster.

Susan - I know im still shocked im 24 weeks!!!  Why was your school nae closed save you guys travelling 

Gems - Glad you had nice hols - Donor Co-ordinator is lovely - she explains everything really well and leaves you feeling at ease - any woes just get in touch see if I can help - hope you don't have much of a wait!

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Scan scheduled for tomorrow!!!!! Fingers crossed all is well!!

Will let you's know!!


----------



## twinkle123

Shortnsweet - how did you scan go? Hopefully everything went well.  

Bloo - glad everything went well with the midwife.  Good to hear that you're getting out and about and am feeling well. Our school very rarely closes with the snow.  Our headteacher only travels about 5 miles to school so doesn't realise what we have to go through to get there. 40 miles there and 40 miles back of untreated roads on Tuesday, and the same yesterday but with very scary, icy roads.  Not good at all.   Anyway, seems to have cleared up for now so not complaining. 

Gemz - welcome home. Exciting to hear that you've got an appointment for egg donation.  I don't know much about it - is there usually a long waiting list?   

A float just came round the doors with a santa and some ridiculously loud music collecting money for cash for kids.  I looked out some money but by the time I went to the door, they'd gone! Might just have to spend the money on myself now. A few wispas comes to mind!  Yum yum!!!
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

Scan went ok, baby wasnt really cooperating so we have to go back on Wednesday, however what they did see looks good.
So think things are looking fine.

Hope everyone is well, its absolutely freezing again tonight!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

My we are quiet on here.... hope everything okay with you all??

I have been on a bit of a downer recently - just thinking about Dad and mssing him heaps recently - I guess with it being 1st Christmas without him I knew it was going to be hard but you just don't realise how much it hurts  

My thoughts/feelings/emotions have been all over the place I am hoping it is due to hormones - don't want to bring you ladies on a downer with me so wont go on....

I have been off work Friday and tomorrow and Tuesday - haven't done much just been pretty lazy really but with being busy at work - fine to get a rest and recharge the batteries!!  I did wrap most of my Chrisst prezzies  

Well hope everything okay with everyone and hope you guys post soon  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Bloo, 

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down! Sending you  !!

I was bit poorly on Friday, asthma was playing up so went round to A&E so they gave me nebulizer, but started to get feverish when I was there and they were concerned about my pulse or something. They hooked me up to a heart trace machine. 
Anyhow turns out I had urine infection, after so humming and haying they decided I could go home.

So had a fairly quite weekend, been quite tired. I did however put up my tree last night.


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies

just reporting in while DS has his hissy fit about doing homework - i dread it every day, its a nightmare.

anyway.... i had a nice weekend, went down to my dads near livingston and was hoping to catch the football at kilmarnock but it was off, typical.  Went through to glasgow instead to see my brother then back to livi to do some xmas shopping.

Im slowly getting out and about but still take dizzy turns.

Sunday was more of a disaster, i was stuck on the loo in the shopping centre! Well without giving TMI i went to the loo for a no2 and was so constipated it was unbelieveable. DP was away to get security as id been in there huffing and puffing for half an hour   i was in so much pain.    Hence i have the Drs later on!

Its all the iron tablets im on making me like it, but cant stop them.  its a vicious circle!

Im counting down til xmas, cant wait, i love sitting in the lounge with my tree and window lights twinking away.  

Bloo - it can be a hard time  remembering loved ones at xmas, i lost my beloved nan about 8 years ago and still miss her dearly.  She never saw my son and i always wished she would.  Its nice to remember happy memories though. 

Once we were playing who wants to be a millionaire - it was a quiz we were doing at xmas, and one question was " whats a river in italy" is it tinky winky, dipsy, la la or po!!  My nan didnt have a clue, she answered tinky winky!! We were all rolling on the floor laughing and she was getting angry, then she changed her mind to dipsy!!! then la la and each time she said the wrong answer we just cried with laughter.  Thats my best memory of my nan!!     

Sorry, went a bit Off topic there lol!! 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Short/Dons

Thanks for your kind words and Dons you cheered me up no end with your story about your Nan.  Your right I have to try and remember the happy times - but just SO difficult as it was this time last year that it all started to go downhill for Dad.  I just miss him So much and he loved Christmas/New Year but I am trying my utmost to have a good time and enjoy myself as I know that would have been what he wanted.  Like you Dons I am so sad that he wont be here for when bubba comes as he would have been the best grandad  


Short - So sorrt to hear that you have had a bad time of it healthwise nae so good - hope your asthma has calmed down and you are feeling better.

Same for you Dons - glad the sickness not as bad - I did get a few dizzy spells earlier in pregnangy but didn' last long - hope you are the same.  Also you can take Fybogel during pregnancy so that may help with the "other sore problem"

I must admit ladies after the initial 13 weeks I have been feeling okay other than being tired - I guess I should count myself lucky as have been reading up about all the things that you COULD suffer from during pregnancy and thankfully I have been okay - long may it continue   - Knowing my luck I will have a hell of a Labour    

Take care all

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

afternoon girls! how are we all today? this forum seems affa quiet these days...every1 busy with their Chrimble shopping?

Bloo - I lost my Dad suddenly 4 years ago, i still miss him! we weren't speaking at the time of his death, we always had an on/off relationship, but it was still hard to lose him like we did! it does get easier with time though...i think I'm lucky that I have a *FANTABULOUS* stepdad.  I would be lost without him!!!

hope you pregnant ladies are all keeping well? just keep thinking - all the morning sickness and sore bits & bobs will be worth it in the end! 

i had my 1st appointment at the Fertility Clinic last week - our consultant was Dr Chattenden <sp?>! he seemed nice enough...even if I was a bit grumpy after having to wait an *HOUR* to be seen!  i got an internal scan, was looking for signs of PCOS, but according to the nurse, everything looked fine! am still waiting on the results of my blood tests though... was also tested for chlamydia, which was negative (_didn't think it would be positive, but you always think the worst don't you??_)
have now been referred to the Clomid nurses, 1st appointment on 17th January - so at least I can get Xmas & NY out of the way, before the hard work begins!  have been told I will be put on a 6 month course of Clomid, if nothing happens in that time, I will be referred for further investigations!

here's hoping that i'll be preggers by the summer! 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Mrs coops glad the appointment went ok and make sure you relax and enjoy xmas.

I went on holiday a month before i started treatment and it did me the world of good!

Yeah been really quiet in here. Im not happy as my silly boiler has broken down again. Think thats the 5th time this year, but we are going to freeze tonight and tomorrow as not allowed to switch it on.  Grrrrrrr, cant afford the 3 grand or so for a new one.

Got to wait in all afternoon tomorrow for the manny to come.  

I had a weird thing today, i had a nice long hot bath this morning and lied down on my bed to cool off.  A "lump" appeared in my belly and it was a bit sore and uncomfortable too. Im pretty sure that was one of my lads just popping up to say hello. Hope he/she didnt mind me poking him gently to put him back where he belongs!

would type more but got to run, granny has a tv for us, its a big 37 inch and ive got to go see it right now!!! HAHA 

Love to you all xx

Bev xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

I have been very tired of late dunno whats up, so haven't been posting much lately.
For those that have been having treatment at Aberdeen, can I ask about those on Clomid, when hubby and I visited clinic, we were refused clomid and told they didn't do it ??


----------



## starrynight

Hi i kinda just lurk about this thread coz am from aberdeen lol But yeah they do still do clomid i was on it for 11months up untill may this year unless they have changed it since then but i was in the clinic last week and saw the nurse give it to someone. I hate clomid lol i tell you it makes you go mad!!  Am sure it must be the worst drug ever unless you get a bfp its all worth it then. Do any of you know anyone that has been on gonal-f injections? I have tried finding boards here but cant see anything. Hope all use that are pregnant aint getting to much morning sickness bet use cant wait for your little bundle/s to come bet use wish use could fast forward i know i would lol. And good luck to everyone thats trying am sure everyones time will come hopefully mine to lol.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
I've not been around much this week because I've been late at school for a parents night, 2 christmas concerts and was at the hairdresser tonight.  Haven't been getting home until 10pm and then it's the whole process of getting everything organised for the next day.  So sorry I've not been around much.  I'm back now though!!!!!  

I'll have to be quick because I've still got lots to do and it's getting late! 

Starrynight - I've been on gonal-f injections and found them okay.  I think that's the one that's the pen so mixing and syringes involved.  Although to tell you the truth, I've been on so many different kinds of drugs over the past 5 years that they've all blended into one!  

Shortnsweet - I had 6 months of clomid so they do it.  That was a few years ago now though, so it's maybe changed.  I did some months just with clomid and some with clomid and ovitrelle. Didn't work though and I wish we'd just moved straight onto IVF.  I went slightly mad on clomid too.  Didn't like it too much!  

Bev (ooh, feels strange calling you that - you've always just been Donsbabe to me!) - sorry to hear your boilers playing up.  We get ours serviced once a year and every time, we're told that because it's so old nobody makes parts for it anymore.  I know we should be looking at changing it (it's only 60% efficient so it's costing us way more than it should) but we also can't afford to buy a new boiler. Just have to keep my fingers crossed that it keeps behaving and doesn't break down.  
That must have been a strange feeling having a lump appearing in your belly! Just your little one letting you know he/she's still there.  

MrsCoops - Glad you first appointment went well.  There's a lot of waiting around at that place.  But it's all worth it.  The nurses are all so lovely.  I've lost count of the number of times I've been crying to them.  Every room has a box of tissues for us emotional wrecks!  

Speak to you all later
Susan
xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi shortnsweet - i'm definitely being referred to the Clomid Clinic, which is part of the Fertility Clinic, so unsure why you were told they didn't do it! 

don't have lots of time to post today - VERY busy at work (_am an Accountant, am trying to finish my month end_ ) but hope every1 is good!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today!!  It's FRIDAY!!!!  Yah!!  Up to my eyes here at work but thought i'd better touch base let you know all is well  

Nothing much to report other than bump playing havoc - been having pains and its gie itchy   - strange ahhh they joys - not complaing tho as im sure it will get worse  

Well off to Woolies at lunchtime see if I can grab myself some bargains - shelves are almost bare it's so sad really, I remember buying my vinal records from the (old) Wollies many moons ago  

Hope everyone keeping well and thanks for the kind words about dad - guess it is just this time of year that after any loss will be hard and I esp know that Christmas is pretty ****e whilst going through treatment as well ladies so my thoughts are with you    

xx


----------



## gmac2304

showing your age their Bloo - the 'old' Woolies & buying vinyl records!    Woolies has always been in the Bon Accord Centre to me....and I only ever bought cassettes!  LoL...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Mrs Coops nae that MUCH older that you only 34!!  And it was when I was about 12 I think heading into town on the bus on a Saturday we yer pals we yer pocket money lol lol oh those were the days  

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi ladies

Any advice on where to go for a nice but not posh lunch in aberdeen?

Is the beefeater still there at bridge of dee?

Ive arranged a girly lunch over xmas with my pals but ive no idea where to book, needs to be somewhere with decent parking as town centre will be a nightmare to get parked.  

Ta x


----------



## gmac2304

Bloo - i'll let you off then!  I only moved to Aberdeen when I was 16 - am pretty sure Woolies was in the Bon Accord Centre by then!  

Donsbabe - Beefeater is now called The Harvester.  If you're seated before 6.30pm, you'll get the EarlyBird menu - which is the same menu as normal but with 1/3 off!  Food is very good too - me & hubby go there quite a bit, can normally have a meal & a couple of drinks for about £20!  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo - I'm with you.  I remember the old Woolies too!  I also remember before the Bon Accord Centre was there. Remember walking past the building site and really looking forward to seeing what was inside. Oh happy, stress-free days!!!  

I had a wander round town last night after being at the hairdresser.  Went in past Woolies - it's so sad!   Lots of empty shelves with random things on them.  One shelf had a can of coke, 3 pencils and childs socks!  Can't quite work out how they got together!   I also went in past the Pier which is also closing down.  I hate having to rummage around though and the shops were too hot so I got annoyed and left. 

DH's off to bed for an early start tomorrow so I'm left in full control of the TV and the remote control!   Had better make full use of it!!! 

Sonia - where are you?? Hope everything's okay.  
Susan
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies!

Well thats me back from hospital!! I have just been through the worst experience ever of my life!!! Had my laproscopy on the 24th as most of you remember then came home the following evening feeling fine.  Well when Friday early morning came by i had to get rushed to A&E where i felt soooooo bloated and couldnt even get water down.  I was white and had a high temp. Got to A&E and they saw me straight away was put on a drip and oxygen and morphine where I stayed most of the day.  At night I got transfered to the gynae ward where I lay for 5 days on a drip and antibiotics which could not bring my infection down.  I got told I had had incurred an infection in the fluids and gas that got pumped into me during my op.  I was soooooo ill throwing up every night and just thinking i was dying on the 5th day doctor came through and told me that i had to have emergency surgery to flush me clean.

I know have a huge cut from the top of my belly right down.  At the surgery they discovered that my bowel had been punctured at my first op!! so I now have to have a colostomy bag!!!!!! for 3-4 months which is the one of the risks that are always mentioned at every laproscopy which one just thinks yeah right it will never happen to me.  This was one of my worst fears having to wear a bag but hey I now have one.  I sometimes just think what have i done to deserve all of this!!! first ivf no response then have a op to remove one ovary and tube then have to deal with that op just having gone completely wrong.  The doctor feels so guilty and even said that he has done these ops for 10 years and this has never happened.  At the moment I am soooooooooooooooooooooo weak and have lost sooooooooooooooo much weight i dont even recognise myself.  I am not thinking about having babies at all right nowand dont think i will be for a while.  I swear i think i have been in a complete dream!!!!! i have been booked off work for 3 months.  anyhoo thought i would update you all and hope you all well.

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia       I've never even met you but I've got tears streaming down my face as I type.    So, so sorry this has happened to you.  You've done nothing at all to deserve this.  All you've wanted deep down is a baby of your own - a perfectly natural dream that we are unfortunately being denied of.  Those who conceive naturally and without treatment really have no idea what can be involved and of the risks. I can't really think of anything to say which will help make you feel any better but just want you to know that I'm thinking of you.     I was starting to wonder where you had gone to and had started to think the worse as not many days usually go by without you being on here. 
Susan  
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG sonia    How awful, i really hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Bloofuss

Sonia

So so sorry to read what you have gone through - my thoughts are with you - take care of yourself and I really hope you are on the mend soon.  Always here for you if you need to rant/rave as don't blame you if you do.

Take care loads of     coming your way.

D xxx


----------



## daisybell

Hi ladies.  Haven't been on for a while, as busy working on my new business, but have been thinking about you all and thought I would just pop on and see what is happening.  

Oh my gosh Sonia, I am sooooo sorry to hear what you have been through.  That sounds absolutely horrendous.  You must be shattered. no wonder you don't feel, or look, yourself.  I hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Talk more soon.
Daisybell
xx


----------



## tootypy

Hi everyone,
Just trying to catch up with everyone after being away on hols for a few weeks - really not happy to be back in the cold crappy weather!!

Sonia- you poor sod! It is soo unlucky what happened to you.  I hope you're taking good care of yourself and being well looked after by DP  

Not much happening with me - still not started clomid as can't get dates for bloods and scans to work because of my holidays&Christmas.  Ah well, least I can still have wine  

toots
x


----------



## twinkle123

So annoyed.  Just wrote a huge message and then it disappeared!  Can't be bothered now (don't take in personally!)

Hi again Toots.  Sorry to hear you haven't managed to start your clomid yet.  Things should calm down after Christmas though, and hopefully you'll get started soon. I was supposed to be starting my 3rd IVF in December but because of Christmas, we've to wait until January.  Still waiting for AF to arrive although I would have tried hurrying her along with parsley tea and hot milk with cinnamon again. I've no idea if it was just coincidence last time, but it seemed to work!   Just want to get started again. So fed up with waiting. It's been over 5 years now - I'm fed up with waiting!!!!!  

As for me, counting down to the school holidays on Friday.  The pupils are all starting to get really high and restless and trying to teach them anything meaningful at the moment, is just one big nightmare!  Went out for a lunch with my department today although it was a bit rushed because we've only got 1 hour to get there, eat, pay and get back to school. One of the teachers in the department only works part time, so we went out today while she's there.  Going for another lunch on Friday so will be overdosing on the turkey again!  

Anyway, a slightly shorter version of what I wrote 10 minutes ago but it's tea time!
Hi to everyone and huge hugs to Sonia    
Susan
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

Sorry havent been on for a while been really busy and had a hundred and one things going on.

Sonia I just read your post, I am so sorry to hear what happened, that is awful. Sending you big  

Hope everyone else is doing fine and prepared for christmas, I havent even posted my cards yet 
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies!

How are we all today?  Hope everyone and everything is fine - How you feeling Sonia - thinking about you  

I have my Christmas lucnh with lassies from Office today which is great but we have to come back afterwards (typical Council ehe?)

Oh well speaking of work - back to the grind.

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

Morning Ladies!  how are we all?  1 week til Xmas is all over -  i am just not in the Xmas spirit this year - don't know why?   got our Secret Santa this afternoon - maybe that will put me in the mood!    doesn't feel like Xmas this year though - we NEED some snow!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Mrs Coops  - bah humbug - come on I know it's hard but try to get into the spirit of Christmas.  This year is gonna be really hard for me as first Christmas without my dad (has passed away earlier this year) but have been trying my best to remain upbeat and joyful this festive season as I know that what he would ahve wanted.

We have our secret santa today as well as our Christmas lunch I am hoping that will get me in the mood too - finding it difficult with the not drinming tho!!  Didint bother me before no but been feeling it lately   - not complaining tho!!

Bloo xx


----------



## Saffa77

hey ladies

thanks for all your messages very sweet of you all.  I am slowly getting stronger and stronger but still feelling down in the dumps and just not planning anything and taking one day at a time.  Keep having hospital nightmares at night etc its horrible.

cant wait for my parents to arrive this weekend i could really do with the extra help and also the cooking mmmmmmmm...

Am also looking forward to chrismas and just spending it with my family etc.  Am also hoping it snows.

Chat later
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Glad to hear you're slowly getting stronger Sonia.   Just take your time and don't overdo it all.

I'm not feeling particularly festive this year either.  I think it's all to do with Christmas being for children and seeing as I have none, I can't be bothered.  I want to see my children opening presents and getting excited about Santa and just fear so much that it might never happen.   Had a bad treatment year too with 2 failed IVF cycles and a failed FET and just keep thinking what things could have been like this Christmas.  

Ah well, won't keep bringing everyone down so will stop moaning now.
Susan
x


----------



## daisybell

Hi all,

Sorry you're feeling so down Susan.  I know it's hard, but just keep trying to tell yourself - next year, it will happen.  I will be    you the whole time next year and will be sending you lots of   .  

Di
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Hi Sonia - glad you are on the mend - take it easy and hope you are 100% soon!!

Susan BIG   coming your way as I kniow how you feel from Christmas before - I had to go round to the rellies who all had kids and you try to smile and look as if your enjoying yourself where you just wanted to go hide somewhere and cry!!

But chin up and positive thinking for 2009 - I think it's gonna be a good year    

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Well, I am pleased to announce the arrival of my 3rd AF since my last IVF so am now allowed to start my next cycle.  Yeah!!! Phoned the clinic this afternoon to let them know but there was no answer.  Left a message but nobody phoned back - that's the first time that's ever happened.  I'll phone again tomorrow but I have a feeling they'll tell me to wait one more AF because of the holidays.  Although if I start down-regging on day 2 (tomorrow) I won't be in for a scan when they're closed.  Hmmm - might just push to start now.  Anyway, if I have to wait, there's no saying how long it could be again.  Anything up to about 60 days! I'm not waiting that long.  

That was all really.  Feeling slightly more positive than yesterday but still can't be bothered! Hope everyone's well today.
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

YAH Susan - Glad Af has finally arived!!!  If I were you I would keep at the Clinic - you have maybe had a positive experience before but honestly I ca tell you they are crap at getting back to you _ I had to constantly be in touch with them or I would have never got anywhere fast!!

Good luck - keep us informed - hope you can start soon!! 

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

yay susan, good luck with everything, may 2009 be your year.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again
Well, phoned the clinic again today because nobody got back to me yesterday.  Don't know what's going on there but when I phoned at 12.00, the answer machine said they were closed and would reopen tomorrow morning.  I left a message and they phoned back this afternoon.  They can be a nightmare at answering the phone there but they've always phoned me back the same day (not always quickly though!)

Anyway, tried pushing to start my injections tonight but she said they are fully booked for starting just now and I would have to wait until day 21.  So the 7th January it is! Really not looking forward to the injections and side effects again and am dreading getting OHSS yet again.  Apparently if you've had OHSS before, there's a 20% chance of having it again.  I've had it every time so am pretty much expecting it.  Just for once, I would like to get my little embies back without having to freeze them for 3 months first.  My thaw rate wasn't good last time and I want to get my best 2 back without having to hear that they haven't survived thawing again!  

Oh the worries!  
On a positive note, finished work today for 2 weeks. Will no doubt be ill in a few days time as normal as the adrenalin I've been surviving on wears off!  

Just waiting for DH to appear home from work.  He's going past the chinese on the way. Mmmm!!!  
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Susan

Best of luck for starting on the 7th it will come round quick enough I am sure.  Fingers crossed for a successful treatment this time - I know how downheartening it can be (I was the opposite) I was a poor responder (hence the DE) - just kept thinking why me?  why my body? (esp thinking it was only male factor originally) - Chin up and keep positive tho xx

Im waiting for DP to come home too - hopefully we will get something fine for tea also - think its one of those nights!!! 

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Hi Everyone,

So glad all my shopping is done - I couldn't face going into town today!  
I am feeling annoyingly Christmassy today - probably to do with going out for Christmas cocktails after work, then to the music hall to see the scottish symphony orchestra at the music hall doing christmassy songs. It's recorded for Christmas day on radio scotland so going to listen to hear if I can hear my tuneless self singing above everyone else   
Just read that back - I'm really not that cultured - I went with my mum.  Before that the last concert I went to see was McFly! 
Faffing around the house today as DH is down to see his family. Its my nephew;s christening, but I just couldn't face it, or even speaking to them all on the phone so keeping myself busy wrapping presents.  Denial is highly under-rated!

 to everyone, espcially to Sonia - hope you are still improving with each day

toots
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Toots

I finished my shopping last weekend and am so happy because like you, I don't think I could face going into town now! Glad you enjoyed the concert last night.

Shame you couldn't make the christening but I know exactly how you feel.  I avoid everthing like that because it's just too emotional.  We're sort of in the bad books with DH's family at the moment because we keep turning down offers of visiting them.  His parents only live in Kemnay but if his DH's sister and her 2 children are also visiting, I just can't face it.  Watching them all play happy families and seeing how much they enjoy being grandparents. Although if they're not there, I've got no problems visiting.  Visiting my sister and her 2 year old (and also with her being 6 months pregnant) doesn't bother me as much though.  I think it's because I see them so often that it's not really like visiting - it's more like looking after her and helping discipline her. We're more involved with bringing her up rather than visiting.  

Seem to have rambled on a bit there - where did that come from?  Don't even know if it's makes sense! 

Have a lovely day everyone
Susan
x


----------



## tootypy

Hey Susan
I know exactly what you mean. They are the only people I struggle with, which DH finds hard, but they are all really understanding thankfully.  Like you I'm surrounded by kids at work, so you have no choice most of the time but to be ok wiht it!  

So much for being all done - I have just found out that my brother's girlf's and her 2yr old daughter are coming in on Christmas day, so need to buy her a wee pressie.

And to top off my day, not only has it taken me over an hr and a half to get over the Netherly road, but I can't start clomid today as have ov'd - while DH has been away.

I think my body hates me!

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

morning ladies

how are we alll this rather 'mild' morning??  keep tellin miself its the calm before the storm...hehe!!

Working until xmas eve lunchtime...not a happy bunny but needs must, plus i get a laugh in the office!!  Got nail clients tonite and tomorrow tho so will be knackered...

I've done all my xmas shopping...yippee...joy of living in the city centre i s'pose.

Went to visit my sister yesterday as shes now in the rehab clinic....  she went in last Monday...i hope i never i have to do that again!!  It was awful...  But a week later, she seems to be getting on ok...  they've got her off most of the pills she was taking and is only on her bi-polar meds and anti-biotics for her tuberculosis (non-infectious strain)...  I hope she gets all the help she needs at the clinic...she will be there for another 20 weeks!!  I'm allowed to see her on xmas day so got her a bonnie top to wear ...  was trying to find a knitted jumper with trees on it or soemthing to annoy her but i think she would suffocate me with it if i got her that...hehe

My crohns is playing up a wee bitty and my stoma has a wee hole next too it and its driving me nuts.... seeing my stoma nurse later on to have a looky at it...grrrr!!

Even though me n DH have been told we can't conceive naturally we're still trying in the hope that it will happen...  seeing the donor coordinator on the 14th January so am very nervous about it...
My sister is now saying once shes better and in the right frame of mind, she will donate her eggs for me...i didn't want her to before because she hasn't been well mentally and physically...so we'll see...i cried my heart out when she said she would do that for me..


xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

morning y'all!  can't believe its only 3 days til Xmas - sooooo doesn't feel like it!  a little bit of snow would help I think!  

am stuck at work til noon on Wednesday too - not bothered, would only be sitting at home in front of the box if I wasn't ... or even worse, in town spending money!  

i now have my 1st appointment with the Clomid Nurses on 10th January - canna wait!  does anyone know, will i be able to start taking it straight away or do I have to wait for my period to start 1st?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Been outside with no jacked on today - that can't be normal for December, can it?  
MrsCoops - I bet you're looking forward to finally starting your clomid. I don't think I got to start mine straight away - I'm sure you have to wait for AF to arrive so it's all carefully timed. I've forgotten so many details from my earlier treatment a few years ago but DH remembers much more than me.  Strange really, seeing as I'm the one who's always researching stuff and getting ever so slightly obsessed with it all.  

Gemz - sending your sister lots of luck.   I'm sure she'll get all the help she needs there. They are the experts after all. What are you like trying to get her a knitted Christmas tree jumper!   I suppose if you can't laugh, what else is there?   That's so generous of you sister to consider donating her eggs. I'm sure my sister would do the same.  She did joke about it once before, but I'm sure if it ever got to that stage, she would do it. Luckily, with help from endless hormones, there's nothing wrong with my eggs (in fact, I keep getting too many which keeps giving me OHSS!!!!!) They just don't do what they're told and grow into a baby!  

Started obsessively reading Zita West's book again in preparation for starting yet another down-regulating again on 7th January. Any future child will have cost me a fortune in vitamins, minerals, acupuncture etc.................

Hope everyone's well
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

How are we all today?  Hope everyone and everything is well!!.

Sorry haven't been on for a while just did noting but sleep this weekend - body must have needed it as work has been crazy lately!!!!

I have a day off today but not and enjoyable one as off up to the Crem to pay dad a visit - so will prob be finding that hard.

Take care all - chat later xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone

just popping in to say hi!

Cant believe im nearly 17 weeks, had MW this morning and heard the heartbeats, love hearing them. One is faster than the other and there is an old wives tale that if thats the case then ones a boy and ones a girl!! Im not reading anything into it though. DP is sure its one of each, DS is sure its 2 boys! Im not sure! You should see my bump now! Love it and im afraid to say ive already got the hand on bump as i walk down the street!!

Started stripping wall paper for the nursery. God knows what the previous owners had underneath it but weve found red, pink, green and blue colours!! 

Our nursery is going to be 2 different shades of yellow, one fairly bright the other a more pastel, calming yellow. And found some lovely animal prints in B&Q which will be cute.

Thats me stopped working now, eeeeeeeeeeekkkk no work for at least 2 years!! Just learnt that i can claim incapacity benefit ( or what ever its called now) ive never claimed benefits before for me anyway, so its all new to me!

Is everyone looking forward to xmas? Im not sure whos more excited DS or me!!  My DS is so laid back about everything, yes he is hyper due to his Aspergers but when asked about santa he just shrugs and isnt bothered. Presents been under tree all week (not his mind) and he hasnt batted an eye lid at them, unlike me whos already excited as ive felt a nice cosy pair of slippers!!!    Hope they are fluffy! Im so bad! 

Anyway, hope everyone is well, and those waiting to start tx just relax over xmas, dont think about it.  Enjoy a few glasses of wine/fizzy stuff and put your feet up.  Having a holiday before i started tx worked a treat for me. Ill be thinking of you while im on my shoeler!!  Wouldnt have it any other way though!!

Oh yeah, weve picked 2 names..... secret though! Just need 2 more now to cover all areas!

Take care all xx

Bev xx


----------



## tootypy

Hi girls

One more sleep to go till I finish work    I'm jealous of those that have finished already.

Mrs Coops-my cycles are quite long, so the clomid nurse (the lovely lesley) took blood at my first appt as I was 5 weeks into a its-anybodys-guess-length of a cycle, so that if they were ok I could start the next day! They've not been though, as I'd already ov'd that month, then I was away on holiday.  I couldn't start last week as unable to have the day 10 scan with dildo-cam due to christmas.  Had bloods again on Saturday, and if they were ok then I could start sat night! But they showed that I was maybe about to ov, so was very happy that DH came back yesterday    going for 21 day bloods on Monday to see what is going on!  Hope yours is slightly more straight forward than mine.
Susan - Enjoy Christmas before the madness starts on the 7th!
Bloo-Hope you got on ok today
Bev-look after you and your bump!

xx


----------



## gmac2304

morning Tootypy - thanks for the advice!  i was meant to be seeing Lesley on the 17th, but I have pulled the appointment forward a week so am now seeing Sandra on the 10th!!!  the only problem that I can see is that I don't seem to be ovulating at all, hence the reason I am being put on Clomid ... well, I don't seem to have ovulated since I have been having blood tests (mid-Sept)!  knowing my luck, i'll have ovulated this month meaning I can't start Clomid straight away - but as I haven't been using OPK's or anything, I don't know!  

oh well, nae point in worrying...

xx


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hello girls,


  Sorry have been away for ages   

  Just wanted to wish you all a  Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy 2009 and hopefully it'll be a lucky year for us on here         

  Take care and speak soon

Love Linda xxx


----------



## gmac2304

won't be on here for a few days, so Merry Xmas to you all & here's to a fan-tab-ulous New Year - lots of BFP's & healthy babies being born!!!!  
xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies i just lurk about this thread am also from aberdeen i just want to wish uz a merry xmas and a HAPPY NEW YEAR hopefully this will be our year all of us that is getting tx so good luck to you all.And to you ladies due ur babys in 2009 bet uz cant wait hopefuly that will be all of us tx ladies soon!! I start my gonal-f injections in the new year this will be my 5th shot 1 more after that then ivf!! I was on clomid for 11 long months and had a m/c and 3rd gonal-f also had a m/c but the clinic say am getting closer that dosent make me feel that much better tho. Coops when i started clomid i didnt ovulate like you say they took baseline bloods and i started after the clomid chat but i cant remember if i had a period or not. I used to get a period every month before i started tx but i dont normaly get it now when am not on the tx but they have said from the start i dont ovulate on my own! I was also caught in the accident on the stonehaven road on sunday tootpsy (think thats the right name lol) it was made i was right at the front wot a fright i got lol. Susan do you know if they check your eggs or anything with ivf? Am just worried that my eggs aint any good and was wondering about getting them tested or something. Well i better go got work to go to my wrkn all thro xmas not a happy bunny but thats my job i suppose xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Starrynight - I'm not too sure about testing your eggs.  All I know is that when you have OHSS (which is what I keep getting), the quality of your eggs aren't always as good.  If I'm honest, all I've been concerned about is whether they fertilise or not. Not much help there - sorry!  

Had to go to the optician in town today to pick up my new contact lenses.  Went to Boots while I was there to get my new inhaler and had to wait forever.  You can drop off prescriptions and pick them up 1 hour later, or you can just wait.  The nice woman said it it would only be 5-10 minutes, so just decided to wait.  25 minutes later - the prescription was ready!  Wasn't amused!!!  

Anyway, back home now and watching Charlie & the Chocolate Factory while waiting for DH to come home from work. The orginal's so much better than the remake.  

Have a great Christmas everyone and good luck to everyone in 2009 - it will be a lucky year for all Aberdeenshire chit-chatters!    

Susan
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas!!  Hope you all have a good one.  Catch up in a few days se how you all got on!!

  

Lots of love and best wishes

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello,

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, New Year to go now. I am working this 3 days in between but think it will be a half day tomorrow. Hopefully anyway!!

Hope you are all keeping well!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Things really quiet on here ladies hope it's cause you are all having a great Christmas break!!

I am smoaring with the cold - inevitable that I would get it bang just in time for Christmas - ahh the joys - sods law will be fighting fit coming back to work time on the 5th!!

Hope you are all well

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning ladies

Like Bloo...i too am smoaring with the cold!!  Even after avoiding everyone like the plague i still managed to get it...aaarrrrgh!!  Not going out tonite anyhoo as DH is working till 11pm...
My crohns is giving me a wee bit of bother at the moment, but i thinks its more to do with being run down.

Did everyone have a good christmas??  Mines was a very quiet one for a change...first one spent without my parents... was awfull...lol!!  Spent it with the In-Laws tho.. Saw my sister xmas morning at the clinic...she was in good spirits.  Spent the day with her there on Sunday aswell...shes got a long way to go, therapy wise...but i can see my old sister there!!
Going to see her tomorrow for an hour again.

been at work this week...NEVER again!!  This is the first time i've worked this time of year...lol!!  Always booked it off....but i used up all my holidays in november..


Hope you all have a fantatsic Hogmany Celebration!!  See you next year ladies.

Gemz xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Oh no Gems thats not good that your crohns is playing up!  Have you been to the doctor?  does changing your diet help?  I am doing ok had a good christmas with my family and tonight we just going to dinner and coming home.  Its going to be cold tonight!!  Hope you all had a good christmas.  I am waiting for my appointment for the colon surgeon who did my second op - am hoping that will be able to remove this bag at exactly 3 months and no longer.  Well if i have to have it for 4 months i will do it just to be safe.  It will be 1 month already tomorrow since my op!!! time flies by.  

Have a good new years all!!! 

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Still heavy with the cold and DP now has "man flu" lol lol - so we are just gonna be staying put tonight - first new year I have ever stayed in..... so will be strange as always spent it with the family - but couldn't cope with it this year what with dad not being here   

2009 is going to be a fab year tho ladies with lots of baby joy - wishing you all the very best   to all and will see you in 2009.

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Happy New Year girls  

Didn't exactly plan to be up early today, but have really annoying cough so sparing a thought for DH.

I'm on my first definate 2 week wait for ages and driving myslef crazy.  One week down, one week to go!

hope the girls with colds are feeling better soon

toots
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Happy New Year All!!! 2009 is going to be a great year for us!! xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Happy New Year everyone!

I'll join the list of people with colds. Been in and out of bed for the past few days. My whole body is aching and even doing the simplest of tasks is exhausting. My ears are all blocked, I've got an annoying cough and my throat is so sore. Managed to stay up last night but am regretting it today.

Sending you lots of positive vibes Toots         

Start down-regging next Wednesday again. Excited but can't cope with it not working yet again. 
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

How are we all doing today?  Susan sorry to here yu have caught the bug too - I can sympathsise  

Well I venture into town today thinking I felt better - obviosly not as I was absolutely knackered it fair knocked the wind out of me I was SO tired and just had no energy - this cold still hanging about more than I think  

Hope everyone else keeping well

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Get anything good in the sales, Bloo? Hope you haven't knocked yourself back to much with venturing into town!
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again

Never got a thing Susan as really couldn't be bothered to look at all, just wasn't in the mood    - just had a few things to take back (unsuitable gifts - so just got credit notes for them and will go back at a later date).

Still strugling to get Maternity clothes - im really lucky as I am not all that big and just have a wee bump (basically just look like ive ate too much over Christmas) lol   

Been on computer trying to order online and even failing with that - hope when I DO get bigger I manage to get a few things or will be heading to work in joggers!!!

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

Happy New Year everyone!  Hope we all had a good one...

Mine was quiet - seens the Bells in in my jim-jams with hubby & the cat!    1st time in 14 years that I stayed in    god, am getting old!!!

back to work today after a whole 4 days off - really struggled to get out my bed!  roll on April & my new holiday allowance for the year - i only have about 2.5 days to last me til then!  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well back to work today - oh me WHAt a thought I am still not 100% over this cold/cough so pother than feeling like crap - totally depressed having to peel myself outta bed and come in here  

Hope all is well with all!!

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon and happy new year to you all xx

Hope everyone had a good xmas - fine to get back to some normality!

Weve been busy decorating the spare room, which is now the nursery. It looks lovely, DP has done everything, papered and painted with his dad. I initially didnt want yellow but we painted the walls a darker shade and a lighter shade and it looks lovely. We had one dark, one light, one dark, one light...... The room is so bright and we added a baby animal border all around, half way up, looks so nice. We have transfers that match the border to go on and all we need now is the cots and furnishings!   Im really happy with it.

Im 18+5 now and the size that i was when i was 6 months with my son!

So uncomfortable already, nothing fits, got maternity jeans but only like a few. I find the elastic bit digs in and is not comfy on my bump!

But, im nearly at 20 weeks!!!  Cant believe it!

Sorry about the me post!  Good luck with all your tx in 2009 girls, feel guilty about harping on about my pregnancy when you are going through the tx. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all.

Relax, remember the hot water bottles when stimming!


----------



## mommyof2

Hello and Happy New Year to all! Hope you all dont mind me joining in the thread.....have been lurking about here for a while now and have posted on another thread....thought it'd be nice to join the daily chats...
just a little vent....i cant start my IUI this cycle just yet after having a scan today and discoverring that i have one huge juicy cyst on the right...  they say to wait another week to see if it reduces and goes back to normal.....hopefully it will.... .i am thinking is it worth it? Maybe i should just skip a cycle and go to IVF immediately after that.....
anyways, good luck  to all having treatments in 2009 and may we all be successful!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies

Well, first day back to work today - what a mistake!  I'm still all fluey but forced myself to go in today.  An entire day speaking and shouting at teenagers does not help you recover from flu!!!   I should never have gone back but I needed to see my Higher and Advanced Higher classes.  I hope they appreciate me dragging myself out of bed this morning.

Still waiting for my protocol to come through from the clinic.  I know I've to start down-regging on Wednesday but would like to know my scan dates etc.  I really don't know how I feel about starting another cycle from scratch because I know how emotional I'm going to be in a few weeks time.  I'm also dreading getting OHSS again which I know there's a strong possibility of happening.

Trying4no2 - sorry to hear about your cyst.  Hopefully it'll disappear my next week.  It's not for me to say and I know everyone's opinions are different, but if I had the choice, I'd go straight onto IVF instead of IUI.  I went through months of IUI and just wanted to get started on IVF.  I know it's so much more to go through with drugs etc but the chances are so much higher.  That's just my opinion though and I appreciate that everyone has different thoughts about it all.

Bev - liking the sound of your nursery.  It's good to hear some positive stories on here and getting to the decorating a nursery stage is pretty positive!  

Bloo - hope you feel better soon.  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're not all full of colds and illnesses!  

My sister's baby is due in March and she's getting huge.  It's a shame because she's still not talking about being pregnant round me when I know she's dying to.  She had the midwife last week but didn't tell me.  Just as well her 2 year old daughter is the biggest gossip around and tells me everything!  

Night night
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well still at work today and still nae feeling 100% this cold/cough is fairly taking it out of me and is fairly taking it out of me I just feel SO tired all the time and so lethargic.  have so much I need to do (that I wanted to do whilst of work) that I just couldn't get done for feeling crap!!! Oh the joys - not going to moan too much tho as I know folks worse off than me - just feeling miserable  

Good luck Susan with starting again - traumatic I know but it does come round quick - keep us updated will be thinking about you!! - What date is your sis due in March?  I am due 24th - although STILL in shock and it's still sinming in that I am pregnant eeeeek!!  Somedays I forget I am - scary!!!

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok im going to make an attempt at putting a pic up here!!










hmmm it did work..... ill try put it as my profile pic


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today?

Just an update on me - had midwife this morning so all is well with bubba and me - so far.  Bloods taken so just to wait for the results of them.  Fine pleased.

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

donsbabe - LOVING the bump!!!    
Bloo - how far gone are you?
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

29 weeks!!  Eeeeek HOW scared am I  

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

ooooh, how exciting!  are you all set?

no need to be scared - it has to come out somehow, just think of what you'll have to show for it!  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Mrs Coops

Not set at all STILL in shock that I am pregnant - still can't beleive it!!!  It is still sinking it.  I am petrified of labour and as it was a DE transfer have all the emotions surrounding that - im just a mess really!!!  

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

DE Transfer?  sorry, still trying to learn all the lingo...  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry Mrs Coops - know the feeling - it was a Donor Egg transfer - DP's Sperm but Donor Egg - so still bit freaked out over that.

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

oh I see!  with you now...

why did you have to go down that route?  if you don't mind me asking that is...tell me to butt out if i'm being too nosy!    we always thought we would have to down the Sperm Donor route as we thought DH was infertile, so it was good to find out that everything was OK with him - turned out to be a shock that I'm not ovulating though!  

why can nothing be simple?

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Mrs Coops

No probst at all about asking - no secrets here.  As I said knew from the start that DP had a problem with being infertile as had found this out during his previous relationship.  He underwent MESA (operation to retract sperm from testies) which was successful sperm present and in good working order, failed attemps with previous partner at IVF.  His sperm was frozen for when he met the love of his life ME  .  Then we knew we had to go down the route of IVF but like you I NEVER thought I would have a problem as was ovulating and everything was in "working order" if you like so sailed on quiet merrily only to hit the Rollercoaster ride of infertility and find out that I was a poor responder (1st time 2 eggs 2nd time on hight dose NO eggs) so was devastatingly told Donor Egg was our only option - as you can imagine this was very hard for me to accept/come to terms with.  But after 18 months we got the call and the rest they say is history........... hope this answeres your question??

Where are you on treatment?

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi Bloo, thanks for replying! its interesting to hear what others are going through - good to know that we're not on our own! its also good to be able to speak to other people who are going through similar experiences! if my MIL says to me one more time '_oh, i'm sure there's nothing wrong with you - it just takes time'_, I will SCREAM!!! 

hubby had non-Hodgkins Lymphoma before I met him, and was told his fertility would probably be affected due to radiotherapy/chemo. i have been off the Pill for almost 2 years now, we were of the notion that 'if it happened, it happened'! after we got married in August, hubby went for a Fertility Test - and surprise, surprise, he is now MORE fertile than he was before his cancer treatment...as you can imagine, he is so happy!!! and so proud of himself - now that he has *'Super Spunk' * ... what a lovely term, eh

anyway, i have always suffered from irregular periods - the only time I was 'regular' was when I was on the Pill. as I said, have been off it for almost 2 years and have maybe had 6 or 7 periods in all that time...i had 2 'normal' periods before going to the doctors though (August's one started on my honeymoon of all times & places!!!!) 35 days & 31 days I think they were. One after that was 64 days!!! When I was first at the Doc's, she suggested that maybe my periods were starting to regulate themselves after me being on the Pill for so long (10 years), but as I was coming up to Day 21, they would test my Progesterone levels to see if I was ovulating - to cut a long story short, after numerous blood tests, it showed that I wasn't ovulating so I was referred to AFC.

At my 1st appointment at the start of December, PCOS was mentioned & I was given an internal scan to check my ovaries - they both looked '*OK*'. i had another blood test to check for ovulation at that point too, of which I am yet to get my results. have an appointment with the Clomid Clinic this Saturday, with a view to starting next time AF shows her face...am on CD38 at the moment, so hopefully should be able to start before the end of this month! think I will be given 6 months worth of Clomid, if that doesn't work, we will be referred for further tests! fun, fun, fun...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Mrs Coops

Thanks for sharing your story!!  You made me laugh with regards your DP and his "super spunk" ha ha ha ha.

I have heard so many women on here talk about Clomid but to tell you the truth I haven't a clue what it is?  Is it a drug to help you ovulate??  If that fails do you then have to go onto IVF or is there no chance of that as you don't ovulate??  Bodies are strange things I am still baffled with mine and why I was such a poor responder think thats what is SO frustrating the fact that I have been given no reason i I often think that if DP was producing sperm (natutally) would be have conceived "naturally" or are my eggs no use??  One of these questions that keeps me awake at night    

Good luck anyhoo with the Clomid??

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Hi girls,

I'm having a bizarre week.  Help!

I got a BFP on Monday!!!!!!!

and on Tuesday
And this morning!

I'm having to test so often as I feel nothing.  That's not strictly true.  At first there was disbelief, then excited when told DH on Monday.  However pretty much since then, I've felt really low  It feels like this is just a big joke someone is playing on me, and anyminute it is going to end.  I'm dreading each time I go to the loo incase there's blood.  I wish I had nausea or something, as I only feel exactly like I do the day before AF shows (tired, moody, heavy tummy, tired and moody!). Surely PMT is not a normal sign of pregnancy?!

I phoned the clinic this morning and they were so lovely! I'm booked in for a 7 week scan at the end of Jan.  Surely I'll start to feel pregnant before then, and not feel the need to test every day?! (DH thinks I'm loosing the plot)

I feel bad posting this on here, as I know this time last week I'dve given anythign for a BFP so sorry if I've upset anyone.

Can someone please say if this is even slightly normal?!!  I'm just praying it's real and sticky!     

Anyways, enough about me - love the photo donsbabe! 
Mrs Coops - as I've said before, your story is almost a mirror image of mine! Good luck on Saturday, you'll be well looked after.
Susan - good luck for the start today
those wiht the lergy - get well soon!

toots
xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi y'all!

Congrats to tootypy on your BFP!!!

As for clomid, i was on it before..i think what it does is just to stimulate to see if you ovulate....if not responding after a few cycles, then i think they move you on to injections with gonadtropins..that's what they did with me anyway.....i was on clomid 5 cycles before they decided to move me on to IUI with injections....but unfortunately for me, my DH   does not survive the wash process for IUI...so now they are having me move on to IVF...this is after 4 cycles....but stll cant start anything else because i developed one big juicy cysts....  anyways,   hope it settles down soon and that i will be able to start my IVF......soon! oks then enuff abt me......here's to wishing everyone good luck to treatments and babies!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Just a quick message because I've still got lots to do work for tomorrow and it's already 10pm.

Just didn't want to read and run Tootpy withouth saying congratulations.          You must be over the moon!

Well, that's me officially started my next IVF cycle.  Started my down-regging injections tonight among the tears.  No idea why - it's not as if I haven't given myself injections many times before.  Must be the emotions of it all.
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

Congratulations tootypy!!!!

Dont worry about your feelings, i tested every day for nearly a week, ive still got the tests which i numbered. I did the proper test and still tested so its only natural to keep testing!! 

I had cramps in early pregnancy, then when i got the sore boobs i knew it was really happening.  Until my 12 week scan i couldnt rest, panicked at every twinge ( i got lots of sharp and dull pains), i had days when i thought i was losing weight. I was so sick, that put my mind at rest a bit and with me in and out of hospital i was always on edge,

Im now 19 weeks, relaxing more but i wont rest until they are here safe with me and DP.

Susan - yay for 1st injection, you so deserve everything to happen for you and ive got everything crossed for you and your DH.         

relax, think positive and hot water bottles for stimming! a book i read said to imagine your ovaries shutting down.... i tried anything! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Congrats Tooypy of you BFP as Donsbabes said you will be really nervous and unbelieving of the whole thing - I was exactly the same in fact I am 29 weeks pregnant and STILL in shock - still waiting for someone to tell me "ha ha had you fooled did we" - I didn't really have any symptoms in the beginning - strong sense of smell and yeah tender boobs I suppose - but we are all different - I can't tell you to relax and enjoy the moment as I know you never will but hugh HORAY to you xx

Susan - Told you your day would come round quick - good luck with those injections and I think 2009 will be a good year xx

Trying4no2 - thanks for the answer on Clomid - I really have no clue about all th treatments/drugs that can't be pumped into you - as I said I was given none of that

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

goodness, what a busy board this morning!!! 

firstly, *BIG, HUGE* congratulations to you Tootypy - what a way to start 2009!  and don't worry about the lack of symptoms - am sure they will kick in soon enough! am sending LOTS of baby glue your way!  how far gone do you think you are? did you concieve on Clomid?

Susan - good luck with this round of IVF! I really hope that this is your month... Can't even begin to think how you are feeling, but i have my fingers crossed for you!  

Bloo - as Trying4no2 says, Clomid is a drug used to stimulate your ovaries in the hope that they produce an egg (or 2 or 3 or 4!!!). i have been told that they will give me 6 cycles of this & if it doesn't work, I will be referred for further tests - what they will be though, I don't know! here's hoping I don't get that far... 

right, better get on - was half an hour late as it was!  they can't complain though - i was here til just before 7 last night!!! the joys of month end... 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Tootypy I want to say a huge congratulations you must be over the moon try not worry too much about your lack of symptoms as Im sure they are just round the corner when you least expect them.

and Susan all the best of luck I thought about you last night so thought I would say all the best of luck for your round this time and hope it all works out and you get your BFP and no OHSS!!

Donsbabe - Lovely lovely bump you carrying there!!! keep posting us.

To the rest hope you all doing well I keep getting stronger and stronger each day and am waiting to see the colon surgeon end of January to decide when I get my colostomy reversed am hoping that it will be the 3 months and not the 4 or 5 months!  cant wait.  Still havent had a period since my surgery and doctor says wont be arriving in a hurry especially after what I have been through.

Chats later
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Sonia

Glad you are on the mend and feeling much better in yourself you have been though  alot laterly quine keeping everything crossed for op being successfull and as soon as poss.

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sonia.  I miss you being here all the time.   Glad you're on the mend.  Are you thinking about your next lot of treatment or are you forgetting about it just now?  You've had enough on your mind with everything else that I wouldn't blame you for not thinking about it for a while. 

Day 2 of injections done tonight.  Was a wee bit late with it because I had a parents night to do tonight and by the time I got home, it was late.  I'm sure it won't make any difference though.

Big hugs to everyone.
Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to ask when I was on last.  What is everyone's views on acupucture?  I had it during my last 2 cycles and for my FET but it obviously didn't work for me.  I was thinking that I would try this cycle without out but don't want to think back and wish I had if it didn't work.   The main reason I don't want to have it this cycle is all down to the money.  I really can't afford it but don't want to regret it later on.

Ooh, I don't know!!!!     Have any of you pregnant ladies here got a BFP without acupuncture?


----------



## mommyof2

Evening ladies! 
Hope and pray that all is well with everyone! 
Susan-hope your injections are going on well and hoping and praying that this will be your month! 

Was just wondering, i have noticed that most posted here mentioned about grade 2 transfers...does anyone know if the ARU in AFC does i think what is called blastocysts transfers? (i think i got the right term used) 

Well just want to wish everyone else here good luck and Happy  s to all of us that hasnt gotten ours yet and happy preggie to all the ones that are!!!  

-May-


----------



## fionamc

Hello to everyone.

I am a complete lurker as I like to read about how everyone at Aberdeen is getting on.  We were lucky enough to get a BFP 3 years ago and now have a gorgeous son.  Always wonder about trying again with the one frostie we have but it doesn't seem as though the thaw rate is very good in Aberdeen and we can't afford a full IVF as I am a full time mum.  Mind you, if FET were successful, bringing up a baby would be even more expensive, just a bit more spread out!

Just wanted to say to you Susan, that we were successful without acupuncture and a similar history of treatment, except no clomid and no OHSS.  Also we are unexplained.  Hope this helps.

Good luck to everyone during or about to start treatment and to those of you lucky pregnant ones!

Fiona XXX


----------



## daisybell

Tootypy - fantastic news!!!!  Soooooooo pleased for you.  Don't worry about no symptoms - that can be completely normal.  Apart from extreme tiredness for a couple of weeks at about 2 months and two nauseous moments in Tesco at about 4 months, I never felt anything at all until the wee one started wriggling!  Like you, I could never believe I was pregnant as I felt absolutely nothing.

Hope that reassures you.  Enjoy every moment.  (Easier said, I know).

Di
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies
How are we all today - well I am happy as it is FRIDAY!!!  YAH how glad am I - just looking forward to being off tomorrow and having a LONG LIE I am SO tired  
D xx


----------



## gmac2304

Hi Bloo!  YAY - i'm glad it's Friday too!  Wish I was getting a long lie tomorrow too, but I have the Clomid Nurse at 11am tomorrow, getting my hair trimmed @ 10, so will probably be up at the crack of dawn!  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Mrs Coops

Good to hear from you - well at least tomorrow you will be getting things "moving" - knowing my luck regards of needing a long lie prob wont get on either DP wakening me up or having to pee    

So any side affects with the Clomid?

D x


----------



## gmac2304

the joys of being pregnant eh?  

side effects - mood swings, hot flushes, weight gain, mild ovarian swelling, stomach pain, breast tenderness, insomnia, nausea and vomiting, blurred vision, headaches, fatigue, irritability, depression, and in rarer cases, ovarian cysts.  canna wait...  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

OH MY GOD Mrs Coops what a nightmare for you - hope you sail thorugh it with little side effects that sounds awful  

Yup joys of pregnancy you will have all this to come and I will laugh tee hee!!!


----------



## gmac2304

hubby is in for a treat - i'm a moody cow at the best of times!  
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Evening everyone

Thanks Fiona.  I think I'll try this cycle without acupuncture.  I just can't afford it and it's difficult trying to fit it in around my annoyingly hectic work!    I just wanted to make sure someone, somewhere has had success without it. At my last FET, I was told the thaw rate is usually about 75% but only 1 of my 4 successfully thawed.  She did say that wasn't an average outcome.  If you were thinking of a natural FET, it might be worthwhile but a medicated FET is a lot to go through if there's only 1 frostie. Nothing's ever simple!  

Trying4no2 - blastocysts was mention very briefly to me during an appointment with the embryologist last year.  She didn't say they do them, but it seems to be something which they'll be starting pretty soon.  It wouldn't do any harm to give them a phone and ask.  

So happy it's the weekend.  The first week back of term is always so exhausting (and it's just downhill from here!) Got my protocol through from the clinic yesterday so at least I know my first few appointments.  Still seems so long away though - lots of injections to do before then.
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

know my situation a "bit" different as was donor egg but don't think it made mych diff regards it taking - so just wanted to let you know that I didn't use anything no acupunture and still got a BFP.

Lots of positivity is what you need    

Bloo x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Susan

Dont worry about accupuncture, so many ladies dont even know what is involved in accupuncture and they fall preggies.  Especially with you feeling that its expensive etc I wouldnt even worry about it.  All the best of luck.

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Right, decision made - no acupuncture this time it is. It hasn't worked before, so there's no reason why it should this time.  The money I would have spent on it can go towards another few IVF books.  Haven't bought any for a few months now.  I think it's becoming an obsession!!!  
xx


----------



## mommyof2

Happy Weekend Everyone!!!
Hope that everyone will have a great weekend! 
Thanks Susan for the info on blastocysts. Am going in to see nurse on Monday for a plan to miss this cycle. delayed because of Cysts found in both ovaries.....then afterwards move straight on to IVF....about to go nuts thinking so much! I am also looking to move house in the next couple of months and so have been looking for houses like crazee! ...anyways, hope that DH is going to be taking a plan of action for the one house i have seen and really like.... 
Anyways, thats me babbling! Good luck to all!!  blowing it your ways!!!
-May-


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh. New house hunting - I love that   Where are you looking for?  In Aberdeen or outside?
Really looking forward to a lie in tomorrow.  Don't think I'll even set my alarm (oh, what a rebel!   )

Anything excited planned this weekend anyone?
xx


----------



## gmac2304

had my appointment at the Fertility Clinic this morning and have FINALLY been diagnosed with PCOS.  i've been convinced for years that this is what I had, but no1 would listen to me - seemingly my ovaries do NOT show a 'Polycystic picture' but my blood tests show a hormone imbalance, and that teamed with my irregular cycles, indicate that I have a problem!  i'm sooo glad that I finally have a diagnosis...    

anyway, got my first 3 months worth of Clomid - just need to wait for AF to show up so that we can start baby-making in earnest!!!    

hope every1 is having a good weekend - we're having a quiet one, although I am itching to go out for a booze up...might be the last chance I get for a while!!!  

xx


----------



## gmac2304

p.s. can anyone advise how I can add my own picture to my profile?

xx


----------



## tootypy

Hi Everyone

Thanks ssooooooo much for the nice messages - I feel much better after reading them all
Big   to everyone

Love the photo Mrs Coops! good luck with the clomid, though hopefully like me, your clomid will also stay in the drawer till next time.  I was waiting for AF To show to start it.  In the meantime have lots of fun practising      Susan - didn't have acupuncutre, but new shoes really sore and nippy so may have helped!  

Lots of love to everyone

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

trying4no2 - when I went for my pre appointment before I started my 1st IVF I got told that if I had 5 or more eggs they would then go for blastocyst but one needs to have good quality eggs to play around with.  All the best of luck

Well I got my period today which I am happy about because my body is on the mend doctor had told me that af would take a while to come back but its here.  That means that I will need to get my decapeptyl injection (temporary menopause) nesxt week it has to be taken between day 1 and 5.

Having a relaxing weekend of eating chinese and just made brownies yum.

Take care all
Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Mrs Coops glad you have been given and explanation I think that is half the battle for moving forward best of luck with the treatment  

Susan - Like you just completed first week back so defo a quiet weekend - in fact just had a snooze for 2 hours this avo!!

hugs to all

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Love your picture MrsCoops   Good news that you've been given a diagnosis.  I've been explained as 'unexplained'.  As if that's a medical reason! They did say at one point that I had PCOS tendendies - something to do with follicles looking like they're strung close together like a pearl necklace in my ovaries!  Yes, I looked blankly at the nurse too!!!  

Woo hoo Sonia - congratulations on your AF! How long will you be on your temporary menopause for? Does that mean you're starting treatment quite soon?

Quite an impressive bruise from yesterday's injection.  I hope it's just a one-off because I've still got a long way to go and don't want to run out of bruise-less available skin! 

Susan
x


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya! 
Am liking your profile pic MrsCoops!  Definetely great to have been given a diagnosis....i have the same diagnosis as susan.....so unexplained secondary...as i have had one naturally...with no help....

Sonia- Thanks for the info on blastocysts...will definetely ask them more questions....i will probably have more questions in time to come! 

Susan - Am looking for another rental as DH company does not encourage us to buy coz we are here on contract basis.....saw one in the craigden area in aberdeen...so hopefully will be getting that one! Hope that your bruises go away for you! 

   
-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Mrscoops am liking your pic! 

Susan- am going to be on temporary menopause for i think 2 months or so and then will come off it and start on next period or so so we looking at 3/4 months?  First things first I am having my colostomy reversal first which I am hoping will be end of February!!! am waiting for my appointment date to find out exact dates etc.


chats laters
Sx


----------



## tootypy

Hey,

Its soo windy tonight - got home from my mums about half an hour ago, and already in my jammies!  They have to be one of the best inventions ever!
Sonia - how come they put you into a temporary menopause?

x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Yes this weather is terrible so windy.  I have to be on 'menopause' to stop any regrowth of my endometriosis.

S


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Well I am glad I didn't have to go anywhere and do anything this weekend as the weather has been horrible - just been plodding about doing bits n pieces - just still so tired, everytime I do something have to have a wee seat afterwards lol  

Hope everyone is well - dreaded Monday again tomorrow boo   

D xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today?  Okay nicer day weather -wise but doesn't make up for the fact that it's Monday  

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

evening

how are we all, im ok, just plodding on!

Got my 20 week scan on wednesday. So many questions im going to ask them. I am feeling them kicking now, bit worried as one of them rarely kicks. Not felt him/her today but the other one kicks away quite the thing.

Got myself a swimming costume and am heading for the pool tomorrow with MIL and DS, cant wait to get a wee bit of excersize. Cant go into jacuzzi or steam rooms though 

We are trying to get the house sorted, with us using our spare/junk/office room for the nursery we have now been left with junk lying about the hallway and in our bedroom. Thrown away a heap of things but still loads hanging around like a bad smell!

AT least im not working now! Makes a difference.

Oh i seen something on another page for anyone pregnant now or will be pregnant.......

http://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/index.html

enjoy!


----------



## mommyof2

Hello!!

Good luck donsbabe on your 20week scan!

Yay! my cyst shrunk and my levels are alright.......so am ok to start injections...albeit a supposedly shorter cycle, but we shall see.....

-May-


----------



## Saffa77

hey ladies

Donsbabe wow 20 weeks already time really does fly!  All the best I hope it is a little boy and a little girl that would be so nice!  Maybe the other baby you dont feel is smaller so you may only feel it kicker a little later on?  

Trying4no2 - that is goodnews good luck and let us know how you get on?

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today - well I am a bit better as it's ONLY Tuesday!! 

Donsbabe congrats 20 weeks WHERE is the time going - mind you thats me at 30 weeks - eeeeeek HOW scared am I - if it wasn't for bubba moving about think I would still be in denial about being pregnant.  Don't know how you cope with the two of them in there i'm bad enough with one wriggler!! - Ive bought myself a swimming costume too - just with having this persky cold haven't managed to use it yet  

Trying4no2 - Congrats   hope it all goes well from here on for you!!

Susan - Hows the injections going?  Can you put into your stomach as well as thigh to give you a break if too much bruising?

Well back to work - hope today goes quick!!

D xx


----------



## crazydiamond

hi ladies,
happy new year to you all!!!been a while since ive been on here!!hope your all doing well 
well ive just got 4 weeks left for my due date can"t believe im going to meet my baby soon!im on maternity leave now so ive got everything ready for baby to arrive,really hope i go early i just can"t wait!!!!!!
how are all you ladies doing?

krystle xx


----------



## twinkle123

Happy new year to you too Krystle. Wow, can't believe you've only got 4 weeks to go.  You must be so excited!  

You too Donsbabe - where has time gone?  20 weeks already!!! Good luck at tomorrow's scan.  

And you too.......Bloo - 30 weeks. Wow!  

Trying4no2 - glad to hear your cyst has shrunk and you can get started. Lots of luck to you  

Well, on to day 7 of injections.  I did used to inject into my stomach but switched to my leg last cycle.  Don't know why but, I'm quite queezy about going back to my stomach now.   Think I'll just stick to my leg and moan a lot about it! No side effects yet so I hope it stays like that.

Hope everyone's well
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Crazy - oh me just 4 weeks to go that not long now are you panicking - I am and I have 10 weeks (approx) to go eeek!!

Susan - DP ued to do my injections but when I HAD to do my mown in my tummy I felt the same - really queezy with the thought of it - glad no side effects tho - long may it continue.

Hello to all other ladies hope we are all well

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone

Well, I'm off my work today (which is why I'm actually managing to get on here!) because I woke up with such a sore head and feeling queezy. I'm just hoping it's not the start of any side effects to my drugs.   I'm okay now so am feeling a bit of a fraud!  It's just a nightmare trying to control 30 teenagers at a time if I'm feeling even slightly ill.  Never mind, I'll get lots done for work at home today.  I'm a bit annoyed though because I spent 3 hours last night making up a new worksheet for today.  What a waste of an evening!  

Hope everyone's having a good day
Susan
x


----------



## crazydiamond

hi bloo,i am starting to panic now!really scared of the labour!!!im sure if everyone else can do it so can i,just hope for a quick 1 
hope your feeling better susan,dont miss takin that horrible injections!!!!!keep positive though  
krystle x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Suan - well your not alone I had to come home from work today as just feeling rotten   - Was sick before I left for work this morning and had terrible stomach cramps but you know what like I'll just go in I'll be okay later.... well ended up throwing up at work again so just came home - also have that horrible hacking cough back again so im just ready for the bone yeard really lol  

Crazy - Make sure you come on here and give me all the gory details of how WONDERFUL Labour was for you  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry I havent been on for ages. I too havent been feeling well. A combination of asthma and and UTI. I have been off work the last week and am signed off for another week.

Sorry to hear others are not feeling very well.

Hope everyone starts to feel better soon! We had our 3D scan though and it was fantastic!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh Short - love your picture. It's so clear.   Sorry to hear you've not been well too.  Hopefully you'll be on the mend soon.  

You too Bloo.  Get well soon   What a healthy bunch we are! 
Susan


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good Afternoon Ladies

How are we all??  I'm cream crackered...got back to work on Monday after being sent home last Monday as i was too bunged up with the cold...  i've now been left with a lovley chest / sinus infection (no-one told me me sinus infections could be sooo painfull...face, teeth and qyeballs really sore...lol)...

Had a hideous wee last week...  was due to move into my aunties last thursday for 3 weeks to looks after their wee dog, Floyd (was mines until 9 years ago)... anyhoo, my mum phoned me late morning in tears.... to say i had better get to my aunties as the dogs had a fit (he 17)...got there my aunty and uncle already packed as i was taking them to the station... and wee Floyd hanging on for dear life...  We had to wait for the vet to get there to put the wee mite to sleep....  he said he had a severe stroke...  I was breaking my heart (have actually shed a tear every day since)...  was more traumatised at the thought of him being in the shed overnight until we buryed him the next day...i made sure he was wrapped up in a cosy blanket as i didn't want him to be cold - silly i know...

I've been in touch with the fertility clinic as we had to cancel our appointment to see the donor coordinator cos of DH work commitments...grrr!!  But have been in constant contact through email with her...

Short - how fab is the 3D scan  Hope you feelin better soon tho xxx

Bloo - i'm with you on the coughing constantly...same here (sure i coughed up a piece of lung last night) xx

Crazy - Sure you will be fine wi the labour lass (easier said than done tho) xx

Susan - Hope you feelin better soon xx

Dons - How'd the scan go??  xx

Sonia - How you doin lass?? xx


Sorry if i missed anyone out xx

Thats all for now folks  xxxx


ps.... have stopped smoking for 10 days now (tut tut i know smoking is terrible but with all the stress it was hard) am feelin rather chuft with myself!!


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

Well, we had our 20 week scan today.............. and because its twins the lady said if we wanted to know the sex of them we could find out!!    We did! and we are absolutely delighted to be having   and  !  We cant believe it. Girl is head up, boy is head down! The boy has an enlarged kidney, which ive been told is comoon, so that needs to be monitored and also means both babies will get scanned when they arrive but at this stage its not major. Apart from that they are both growing perfectly, wriggling away and the boy even had the cheek to yawn!! Cutest thing ive seen! Can tell he is going to be trouble!!!
Just cant say how delighted we are.

Hi short, your scan photo looks absolutely amazing... do you know what you are having? Hope you are feeling better soon.

Hi bloo - i was sick today too, i took gaviscon after drinking orange juice and it kinda exploded inside me! I felt it fizz as soon as it went down. Causing me to projectile vomit all over the kitchen sink and newly washed dishes!!! Just as DP came in to pick me up, he took one look at it and was like.... WTF!!! 10 weeks to go isnt long......

Crazydiamond- hi, wow not long to go at all, bet you cant wait. Yeah please so share your labour with us! How im going to manage with 2 ill never know!

Susan - hope you are feeling better and are relaxing on your day off.  Hope the injections are still going well and ive everything crossed.

Gems- hi, oh my god, so sorry to hear about Floyd.  I still miss my dog til this day, its been 8 years since he was put down, they become a part of your family. The blanket will be keeping him nice and warm im sure. 

Im away to get a cuppa tea, heartburn is cooking!

Bev xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw Dons - A BOY AND A GIRL!!! thats fantastic news hunni....  xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gems good to hear from you - so sorry to hear about Floyd thats sad but at least he is in no pain   this cough is driving me mad and now thowing up today I just feel miserable!!  Good luck at the clinic Lorriane is really nice we kept in touch with her a lot via e-mail too.

Dons - BOY and GIRL thats amazing I am SO chuffed for you - how exciting - glad scan went well and both are fighting fit!!  Don't know what were having but was laughing when you said your boy was yawning as our little one did that at 20 week scan too it was so funny!!  Can't believe how rotten I feel today just can keep nothing down   but did make it to the bathroom  

Skirt - Loved the 3D photo

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Bev - a boy and a girl is just fantastic news.     Glad everything's going well.  What a cheeky son you're going to have!  

Gemz - sorry to hear about Floyd   You must heartbroken.   
On a postive note though, well done on stopping smoking.  Keep going!!!

Bloo - hope you feel better soon.  

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls - not been on in a couple of days & come back to a busy, busy board!

*donsbabe* - that's ace news! 1  & 1  - bet ur fair chuffed!  i think i would have to find out what I was having - i don't have the patience to wait a full 9 months without knowing!!!  although I always joke that I only want boys - if its a girl, it's getting shoved back in! 

*shortnsweet* - ace picture! did u find out what you are having? hope ur feeling better soon... 

*Gems* - sorry to hear about ur dog. we had to get a kitten put down last Sept - we had only had her for a week, she was only 8 weeks old! it was heartbreaking, even after such a short time...so can only begin to imagine what ur going through! re the stopping smoking - well done!  keep it up! i only smoke when i'm drinking, but I know how addictive they can be - to me, as soon as I have a vodka & lemonade in my hand I need one!  got into trouble from Sandra at AFC last week for it - was told in no uncertain terms to STOP!  LoL!

*every1 else* - hope you are all OK! 

am still waiting for AF to turn up so I can start taking my tablets - on Day 45 now, hopefully she won't be too far away!

xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hello all!!

Congrats Donsbabe! a   and a  ! Wonderful!!!

Shortnsweet - am totally loving the pic of the scan!!! Hope you are feeling better soon!

Bloo - Hope you feel better soon and rid the cough!!! that's really annoying!

Gems - sorry to hear abt you dog... ...congrats on your stopping  smoking! 

Susan - Hope you are feeling better!

MrsCoops -   AF arrives soon!

To everyone else,  !


-May-


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi,

I was determined I wasnt going to find out the sex, but when I was lying there I just had to find out.

So we are having a  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

We are so chuffed!!! Hubby really over moon!!! Already bought lots of boy things!!!


----------



## gmac2304

woo hoo Shortnsweet - a blue one!  =)

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations Shortnsweet     At least you can get things bought in preparation. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Trying a new bump pic -


----------



## shortnsweet3781

and again -


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Ha ha I give up!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

I'm sure it was a beautiful bump picture  
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Donsbabe - I knew it - I told you it was most probably a boy and a girl.  and was right about the twins initially too wish I could guess about myself too! hahahah - congrats how exciting that would just make my day!!!

Shortnsweet- congrats on your wee boy! how exciting too - its all happening at the moment for all - i get excited for all of you. lovely pic of scan!

Gems - nice to hear from you thought you had been a bit quiet sorry about your dog and hope that you get all the information re: donor egg via email - are you going to have another appointment?

Susan - Hope you not coming down with the flu or anything! - hows the injections going.

Bloo - Hope you feel better.

Well that was me had my 1st injection today (temporary menopause) and also had a call from the doctor at the fertility clinic - since my ops etc they have phoned me without me even phoning them first etc very sweet of them and am really impressed with their kindness.  She said for me to take this injection and to start IVF as soon as I feel ready etc.  She recommends about 2 months of injections then to stop them and wait for my period to start again then start IVF then so looking at about 3/4 months.  eeeeeek dont know if im ready for it just yet but if Im not will just wait longer.

Anyways what exciting news for you preggies ladies wooooohooooooooo!!

Soniax


----------



## tootypy

Wow, I haven't been on for a couple of days, and suddenly 2 boys and a wee girl have appeared!

Susan & Sonia - hope the injections are going ok.

I still am testing every day (except today!) as still theonly thing I feel is PMT - did any of you have this as your only symptom? I feel sorry for DH as there's no chance he can get excited around me! Its not that I think I'm going to have a m/c, it feels like its imminantly going to happen.  Only 11 days till my 7 week scan, so hopefully the bean can hold on till then and I'll stop obssessing!

xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Tootypy       Keep positive until your scan.  I'm sure everything will be fine.  

Sonia - that was good of the doctor to phone. Exciting that you'll be able to start again soon.   My injections are going okay although I've been starting to have those hot flushes again today.  Thought I might escape them this time, but obviously not. 

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies wow to boys and a girl how exciting for use bet use cant wait and tootpy congrats ul be fine hunnie. Hope the injections are goin ok susan. Well am goin to phone the clinic 2moro to start my gonal-f injections again so i think il start them at the wknd 5th shot 1 more after that then ivf!! I think i would prefer the ivf tho better success rates and hopefuly more chance for but am dreading doing my injections again am ok after the 1st wk because i get used to it by then but i suppose it had to be done. I really dont like goin to the clinic for some reason all the nurses ect are nice but just hate it is anyone else like that? Hi to everyone else and hope your all ok xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hello everyone, firstly I'm sorry I haven't been in touch for so long.  Firstly I want to wish you all a happy new year!  Wow just catching up on the news, it's so exciting.  Bloo can't believe you are so far on now, you must be so excited about seeing your little one in a couple of months.  Dons, twins and a boy and girl is just fantastic, congratulations!  Sweet, congratulations on your little boy too.  Oh so happy for you all.  Susan so pleased you're starting the process again and keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that this is the one for you and your hubbie, you deserve it.  Sonia what a time of it you've had, you poor thing, sending big hugs but so pleased you can start your treatment soon too.
Everything is fine with us, we had a pretty quiet Christmas, just Mike and I on the day and only cried once about the baby.  We're pretty sure it was a boy, just a feeling, so now we always call him Isaac when we're talking about him as that would have been his name.  We started before Christmas looked at permanent fostering and adoption so was pleased when a couple of weeks ago the social worker phoned to offer us a place on a course next month.  It's 5 Mondays and it really moves things forward once you complete that.  So that was fantastic news, we knew were we were heading and then on Sunday I found out I'm pregnant again!  It's still very early days, 5 weeks today, but I'm keeping hopeful about this one.  Still confused about the treatment we're supposed to receive as the doctor from the recurring miscarriage unit recommended pessaries and injections but Dr Hamilton doesn't believe both should be prescribed and the doctor is on holiday so will see what next week brings.  I've got the pessaries though for 12 weeks and taking asprin.  Get a scan at 7 weeks (terrified of it) and then will get more scans.  It's great as it's the sisters from the IVF unit that will be doing them so that gives me peace of mind.  So basically don't know what to do about the adoption thing, should we do the course and see what happens or should we cancel and then see how this pregnancy goes??!!!  We couldn't really adopt siblings, have a new baby and also have my 2 stepchildren, would need a bigger house!  
Anyway, promise to be back in touch now, head is much better than it was last year and this is a new start for us.
Hello to all the new ladies that I've not "met" before.
I'm 40 on Saturday so we're heading to London tomorrow for the weekend.  Going to see Hairspray the musical tomorrow night, meeting my nieces for lunch on Saturday then nice meal Sat night, then the London eye on Sunday.  I'm then going out for a meal with about 15 of my friends next Saturday, I'm going to MIM, has anyone been there?  Don't know how I'll explain the non drinking, think it will be a course of antibiotics but sure some will guess.  
Well better go jump in the shower, big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - So good to hear from you...... Congratulations on your pregnancy..... god only knows how you are feeling but be positive, we are all here to keep fingers crossed for you and mike.     Once you get your 7 week scan done you will relax a while and time will fly by.    Its just fantastic news and obviously meant to be. Isaac will be looking over you all    2009 is going to be a great year for all of us - i just know it.    

Great news on the adpotion training too. Ive no idea what i would do regarding attending, i think i would probably still go along.

Cant chat for long, away for coffee with my pal then need to get CSA sorted out...... FFS after 6 years you would think things would be fine...... ex husbands.... grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Bloofuss

Carol SO good to hear from you I often think about you and how your are both doing!!  I am so chuffed for you and Mike excellent news  that you are pregnant congratulations you guys you both deserve it and I am sure everything is going to be fine.  2009 is going to be an excellent year for us ladies I can feel it.  We will all be meeting up with our babies soon enough 

Regards the Adoption thing as you may be aware I work along those lines but it is with Aberdeen City I am unsure if you have registered with the Shire so their procedures may be different but with the City I don't think they allow you to continue while you are pregnant - for the fair reasons of adoptive child v biological child.  But I am sure your SW will be able to advise you.  Good luck with the scan and forthcoming pregnancy - keep us informed!!  I am petrified of labour looming  

Morning to all other ladies hope you are all keeping well - I took today off work again just to see how the sickness goes - fortunately had some porridge this morning and it has stayed down - so heres hoping!!!

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Carol, 

Really good to hear from you. Congratulations on being pregnant again, I am so pleased for you. I am sure this is going to be a great year for you.

Keep us informed and I will keep fingers crossed for you.

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw carol hunni...so chuft on the pregnancy!! xxxx


how horrible is the weather today  if i wasn't such a fatty i'm sure i would blow away in the wind!!

am getting all excited...planning my 30th Birthday extravaganza...lol!!  Its in March, having a big doo...theme Motown / Northern Soul...yay...  managed to rope my uncle beef into doin my buffet and my parents will be home for it...yipppeee!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Short/Gems

Hope both of you are keepng well.

Gems agree with you there about the weather it's horrible!!  And im sure your not tthat THAT big   - I had a party for my 30 shared it with my beloved dad who was 60 (we shared the same birthday) and it was one of the best nights ever - loved it - I am sure you will have a fab time and I LOVE the themes!!

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh to be 30 again Gems  .  I had a party for my 30th too, had a great night so definitely recommend a big bash.  I would have planned a party for Saturday but thought I'd be 7 months pregnant, hence us just going away.  Some of my friends coming the following Sat though were at my 30th so be great to catch up with them.
The weather is really bad, nearly got blown away (and I'm not light!) when walking the dog.  Definitely just a day for the house.  Just applied my St Tropez fake tan so walking about in my pjs until it dries, better get dressed before hubby gets home.  
My next door neighbour had a baby boy last week, aw he is just perfect and you forget they are ever that little.  Your turn soon Bloo, how exciting. 
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

OH my GOSH the news just gets better.  Everytime I log on there is a new pregnancy!  Carol that is absolutely BEAUTIFUL news am so stoked for you and like the saying goes 'everything happens for a reason' just shows you that you were meant to have a little one!  Isaac will be so proud!  Keep in touch

Have to go just wanted to say hi quickly.

Everyone else Hi!

Soniax


----------



## gmac2304

awww Gems - i am so jealous! me & DH both turn 30 in April - 13 days apart! we (that means I) planned to have a joint 30th on the Saturday in between - but it turns out that friends of ours gets married that day! i mean, how inconsiderate  so i planned to have it on the following Saturday, which is 2 days after my birthday & 15 days after DH's - then DH told me he didn't want a party!!!  his family are not big on birthdays & DH doesn't see his 30th as being a *BIG* birthday  so doesn't see the point! I on the other hand had an 18th, a 21st & my Mum threw us a party for our engagement - we love a party so we do! so the question is - do I go ahead for a party for myself what does every1 think?

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hay Mrs Coops - You go for it girl you have your party if you want too - life too short and you should spend it doing what you want/enjoy!!

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

any suggestions where we could hold it?  has to be in Aberdeen - have tried most of the Golf Clubs, the RUA club, the Transport Club, Carlton bar, Goals...can anywhere think of anywhere else?
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Have you tried the Gordon Hotel on Market Street?  Nice big hall there I have been there for a few Christmas do's??  Maybe Palm Court as well?? - I had mine at the Cove Rangers but me n pops were members - are you a member anywhere?

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

you mean the Douglas Hotel?  that's where we had our wedding reception last August...    lovely place, maybe a bit too big for what i'm looking for - and probably too expensive!  need somewhere relatively cheap... 

no, not a member anywhere - Mum had her boyfriends 50th party @ the Cove Rangers a few years back...didn't think they were members though!  still waiting for the Golf Clubs to phone me back - no answer earlier!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Ha ha I ALWAYS get the name of that Hotel wrong!!  Think you have to be a member for Cove Rangers??!!  But I am sure you will be lucky enough with one of the Golf Clubs if you give them enough notice - enough of them??

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations Carol.  So, so good to hear from you   I'll just repeat what everyone has said here that everything happens for a reason. So happy for you and Mike. 

I'm not sure about what you should do about the whole adoption thing. Bloo seems to know what she's talking about with the rules though.

MrsCoops - you have a party whether DH wants one or not! Put your foot down   Don't really have any suggestions about venues but I'll put on my thinking cap.

Went back to work today because I'm too concientious and wanted to see my 2 Higher classes. I'm feeling okay but my face is so red and flushed all the time - definitely the buserelin doing it's thing.  

Came home to find a post-it note on the door from DH saying he's to work a split shift and won't be home until after 6pm.  That means I've to make the tea!   Oh well, soup and sandwich it will be  

Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw thanks ladies for all your kind words, big  , it is so nice to be back with you all  .
Susan keeping everything crossed it's your turn next petal.      
Hubbie cooking tea for a change, peppered steak with corn and the cob and veg, yum yum.  Then better get busy packing, I always take far too much clothes with me but hey ho, it's a ladies provocative isn't it  .
I'm starving!  And so tired, feel much more tired this time round that I did last but still no morning sickness, though know it could come.  Would like it to be honest so that I would really feel pregnant.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Your tea sounds a bit more exciting than mine!   I've got a piano pupil coming tonight so won't be having my soup and sandwich extravaganza until about 8pm.  Will have wasted away by then (oh I wish!!!)


----------



## MrsMack

MrsCoops - what about Inn at The Park for your party - nice and central and don't think they'd be too expensive.

Talking of tea..just finished fish and chips - lovely!!  Just back from a friends Mum's funeral and really wasn't in the mood for cooking so chipper and a glass of wine it is!


x


----------



## crazydiamond

wow gr8 news on here everyone, boys and girls on their way and congrats carol!!!so glad to hear your fantasic news!!!new year,new start  
took me a while to catch up on all the reading lol!!!!
hope everyone keepin fine
krystle x


----------



## Mummy30

evening...... Dp working late tonight. He starts at 730am and is till going now! HE works too hard, plus he was up at 630 this morning making our macaroni for supper!  

I cant sleep, gonna try with my big long pillow tonight whether DP likes it or not!! ITs mainly my heartburn and indigestion. I suffered with this carrying my DS but not til about 30 weeks or so! Its his birthday soon, 7 seems so old! Think ill cry, i did last year when he turned 6.     Oh he passed national maths test at level A yesterday!!!  

Im not looking forward to the year 2014, when my twins will start P1 and my DS will be at the academy!!  How awful is that!!  The things i think about. lol. And ive just read that the local academy is getting taught how to teach reading and writing!! HAHA

Susan think your one is too, or maybe im wrong!


MrsCoops - ive heard a lot of folk having parties at the broadhill lounge, opposite my 2nd home, pittodrie! 

Take care all xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes Dons - apparently all the schools in that area are failing so we're getting taught how to teach.  I'm sure that's what I did a 4 year degree and 2 years probationary training for!  Not only that but we got a memo today asking how many of us will be willing to go into school during the Easter holidays to do revision with senior pupils for their exams in May. Don't have much time for our wonderful director of education!  
Well done to your clever DS - big cuddle for him  

Hope you sleep better tonight
xx


----------



## tootypy

Morning everyone

Getting to work from home for a wee bit today, so thought I'd come for a quick peek    

Carol - HUGE congratulations to you and mike! you left the board not long after I started, and I often wondered how you were doing.  I am going for my 7 week scan next Sunday, and this has to be the longest weeks of my life!  I also would love to feel sick as at least then I'd feel pregnant.  Lots of        for us both

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well for my sins I have came back to work today - how mad am I  

Feeling much better  (no more vomiting - thankfully) unsure what that was if either something I ate or just one of these bugs that are going around - but was sore  

Still got my hacking cough so thats nae helping as chest/ribs still bit sore!!  Still I am chaving on brave wee soldier that I am  

Hope everyone else keeping well

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

morning ladies

Can hardly breathe and my face/jaw/eyes is sore with my sinus infection...soooo painful mi heed feels like its about to explode!!  No-one told me it could be so painfull...  My stoma is giving me jip, think its with being run down with all the meds i've been taking for the cold / painkillers for Endo...joy... 

Coops - I'm having my party at the Belmont Social Club...costing £150 including the DJ..thats till 1am aswell...getting to do my own buffet which saves money also.
Another good place is the Brentwood Hotel in Crown street but i don't think he holds alot of people.  

Whats everyone up to this weekend?  Doing nothig tonite...apart from a nail client after mi work which i can't be bothered with but i'm skint until i get paid on Wed.  Tomorrow going to my aunties for a curry and a few vinos..hehe..
Sunday, going to see my sister and spend the day with her as i didn't manage this past Sunday as i was still unwell...  

Struggling with this stopping smoking malarky...  been a week now - have had around 6 ciggies since...but thats not too bad from smoking 30 a day i think...plus i'm on the half day patches...  i'm going to do this!  I have to...tis so hard as everyone around me smokes - plus i was a late starter at 23...lol!!

xxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

keep going with the giving up... your doing well.

Weekend almost here.... not that it matters much with me not working... DP worked til 10pm last night, he works too hard but more overtime at least!

Ill be at pittodrie on sunday, big game, hyped up as always, hope i fit through the turnstiles!

Saturday just the normal, DS swimming lessons am, then asda, then sitting infront of sky sports with radio scotland on!

Exciting stuff eh!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon

Gems SO sorry to hear you are in such pain with your sinuses - I know not from personal experience but with my mum/sis that it can be really sore - hope you feel better soon!!

Dons you made me laugh with your comment about fitting through the turnstile at Pitodrie - just see the headline now ........................  

D xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just want to rant a little bit - I hope you don't mind. I'm really hating my job at the moment.  Not the pupils but one member of the department who thinks the world owes him a favour.  I really don't know how much more I can take of him.  He's caused nothing but problems since he started 4 years ago.  We stopped speaking completely for several weeks last year when I was running the department and I had to pass on concerns about him.  He's arrogant, selfish, big-headed, nasty, childish and basically pathetic. We've had a student with us for 10 weeks who finishes next week and they've stoppped speaking now because he's made his life hell while he's been there.

Things are going to blow up next week because the student is going to be telling the head of department what he's been saying to him and how he's been treating him since he started.  He didn't want to say anything earlier because he didn't want to cause and fuss but now that he's leaving, it's all going to happen.    

There's been about 10 people all together working in the department since I started 8 years ago and every one except one of them has had problems getting on with this pathetic character.  Does that not tell him something?

I could go on and on about him but managed to feel slightly better after writing all that! I'd planned on keeping stress free during this cycle but can't see that happening.  

Anyway, off to have my tea.  Sorry for the me post.  Just wanted to get it all written down and here is just as good as anything.
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan - Diffiuclt to say but try not to let it bother you - you have more important things going on for you right now and you need to concentrate on that.... as they say in the workplace there is always one and I have worked with some bad apples in my time that have made my life hell and believe you me they are not worth it just sad little people whos own lives are worthless so have to make everyone else around them miserable!!  You just concentrate on you quine!!  Sending you loads a   and feel free to come on here and sound off anytime!!

Well I thought I was feeling better until I came home from work yday (just in the door) and threw up AGAIN!!  Strange........ I phoned Bupa helpline and spoke to a nurse and she said so long as I kept drinking loads and maybe try eating little and often me n bubba should be okay and hopefully just a bug that should pass (I hope so) - If not advised to see my doc next week.

Hope everyone else is well

Bloo x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi y'all! 
Hope that everyone is enjoying our wonderful weather despite all that is going on! 
Just know that it will in time get better!!!

I am sorta enjoying it but only from indoors coz i have to start packing up and cleaning up my place in getting ready for a move to another house in which i dont yet have!   In any case i'd have to find someplace to live before 1st week in march....see how it goes! hopefully one i like comes up soon!!!

Besides that, for my treatment i am on injections for IUI day 6. seems that my body is doing a whole new cycle from injections.....dunno why...even the clinic nurse seemed suprised! go figure!


Have a gr8 weekend!!!



-May-


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!! I am still feeling quite tired, still got a few days before due back at work.

Hopefully feel better by Wednesday!!


----------



## twinkle123

Oooh just did a really painful injection.  Don't know what I injected into but had to take it out half way through and do the rest on my other leg with a new needle.    I've now got quite an impressive red rash where it was sore.  On the plus side, DH is feeling really sorry for me and is now running after me getting me anything I want.  

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies!

How are we all this "blustery" morning!!  What a day - got soaked just waiting for the bus this morning and then was about blown off my feet - watch yourselves out there   Could have just stayed indoors today fine a cosie just fine  

On an up-note feeling bit better today anyway (no more vomiting - thankfully) - so hope that is over and done with!!

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Top o the mornin' to ya ladies

what a s*ite morning??  can this weather be any worse??  Took my own car to work this morning (call it the rocket rollerskate)...i'm sure i was driving on 2 wheels at one point...hehe!!

I had a quiet weekend again...altho had a couple of drinkie poos on sat watching the boxing... talk about edge of your set!!  Slept for 13 hours on Sat..lol!!  haven't had a sleep like that in years...

DH got jumped on last night...as my mojo has finally come back...TMI i know...but haven't been all that well and am still hoping of a miracle on the getting pregnant situation!!

have a great day and keep warm!!

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Yip what a day outside and yes for once I am not at work..... yay!  Still have so long before I go back to work..... dont know what im going to do with myself.  Am only going back in March.  

I have an appointment with my gynae and the surgeon who did my colostomy op on Thursday and should find out more or less when the bag is going to be removed but will also need to get a scan done to see how I have healed.  Am thinking of going to Portugal to go see folks and enjoy some warmer weather first week in February before I need to have my operation.

Hope you all doing well 

Susan - when do you have EC?

Gems u make me laugh re jumping hubby last night.. how is your stoma? you said that your crohns was playing up again?

Soniax


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies how is everyone? Well i went to clinic last wk to start my gonal-f injections as i got af but for some strange reason i cnt start them because my estrogen levels are to high!! Am not sure why or wot it means tho am goin to ask more questions when i go back at the end of wk. But i woke up on saturday nite at 3am in agony with on my left side my df had to got to the 24hr shop to get painkillers bless him. I phoned the clinic and she said maby something popped!! Not sure wot that means either am goin to ask when am back for a scan just to see if she can see anything. Sorry for the rant i was just looking 4ward to start my injections again lol xx


----------



## MrsMack

Hi Ladies,  hope your all well.  What a day!!  Really didn't want to get out of bed this morning!!
Well, I got a BFP Ov Test yesterday so no guessing what I've been up to this weekend ( TMI!) so fingers crossed my first month on Clomid will be successful...feeling quite positive about it, just need to hope that I don't start bleeding again.  Does anyone know how long after a positive Ov you actually ovulate..is it worth trying again tonight??
Lunchtime over..back to work  

Enjoy the rest of your day ladies.
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Gems u make me laugh re jumping hubby last night.. how is your stoma? you said that your crohns was playing up again?
> 
> Soniax


Gertie (stoma) is under the weather at the moment..lol!! Not looking healthy at all... skin has erupted a wee bit...hopfully it will settle soon.. Output is alot aswell which is annoying!! But i've coped with worse i s'pose...

Who was your surgeon?? I think reversal is quite an easy op..and quite quite for healing aswell....at times i wish i could have one...but theres no chance with the type of crohns i have...

xx


----------



## starrynight

Hey mrs mack hopefully this will be your month. Am not to sure when you ovulate as when i got the smiley face i just did the deed i think every other day but to be honest i actually started on day 10 (counting from when i took my 1st clomid tablet) up 2 day 16 after the 1st couple of months i stopped using the ovulating sticks because i kinda new when i was ovulating. And that was normally about day 14 for me. Good luck hunnie xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi

Mrs mack if I can remember you ovulate like 36 or so hours but I would definately carry on BMS just to be safe!  good luck

Gems - oh no about Gertie!  not good but like you say you have dealt with worse - well as for me I will find out on Thurs what will be involved with the reversal and how much time I need of work etc - do you think I will be left with a huge scar there?  am hoping I wont need too much time off work and hope nothing go's wrong with this op!!! I am dreading having to go under again.  My output is now only once a day which is awesome so only am using one bag a day sorry peeps tmi! Anyhoo have loads of bags now pharmacy has sorted me out which has made me feel way more relaxed.  Mr McAdam did my surgery for stoma who is yours?


----------



## MrsMack

Thanks Starrynight.  Well ov for me was day 11  this time and normally I'm like day 7 so at least it looks like the Clomid is lengthening my cycle which I personally believe has been the problem with me.  My consultant advised on our 1st visit to stop using the ov predictors but I just like to know for sure so have continued to use them.  Will continue with the deed for the rest of this week just to make sure  

xx


----------



## starrynight

Thats funny i got told just to ignore the ovulation sticks aswell mrs mack. I have blown you bubbles for luck lol xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Gems - oh no about Gertie! not good but like you say you have dealt with worse - well as for me I will find out on Thurs what will be involved with the reversal and how much time I need of work etc - do you think I will be left with a huge scar there? am hoping I wont need too much time off work and hope nothing go's wrong with this op!!! I am dreading having to go under again. My output is now only once a day which is awesome so only am using one bag a day sorry peeps tmi! Anyhoo have loads of bags now pharmacy has sorted me out which has made me feel way more relaxed. Mr McAdam did my surgery for stoma who is yours?


aaah the joys of a colostomy... tis an ileostomy i have!! And emptying up to 15 times a day at the moment, pain in the bottom (no pun intended)...
I'm sure the recovery of a reversal isn't as long as it would be for someone with crohns as yours is the result of an operation that went wrong so to speak...I imagine they will cut into the same scar - OR you should ask about Keyhole as it can be done that way... thats even quicker healing time.
My surgeon was Dr Louden for the first surgery .. Dr Johan for the second op 4 days later..i owe my life to him...
Gonna ask for him when i have my bottom surgery in 3 years.. I've no trust left in me for what happened wiht my surgery...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Sonia and Gemms just wanted to send you both BIG  's as what you are both going through sounds awful and just wanted to give you both a bozie for being so brave xx


----------



## twinkle123

Big bozies from me too Sonia and Gemz.    
Won't write much because DH is making the tea and it's almost ready.

Dreading doing my injection tonight after last nights.  It was so painful.   Lots of tears were shed and lots of refusing to do it again.  Aye right, I'll be doing it as normal tonight!  Got my baseline scan on Monday to see if I can start my stimming injections.  Hope so.  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan - be brave with those injections i'm sure you must have just hit a muscle (which I know can be sore)!!  I am nor too sure of your build so I can't comment but my legs were like "spirdies" so hard to find a chubby spot but DP wobbled me about and searched for a good flabby bit - and I found it less painful me with my butt in the air and him doing it as he could search for a flabby bit while I TRIED to relax - Good Luck xxx


----------



## tootypy

Evening girls.

I'm just in the door and having a wee sit down to defrost my toes before I start scavaging the cupboards for tea - knew I should've gone to the shops yesterday.

Reading everyones' posts has made me soo much more grateful that I didn't have all that extra stress of stomas and stuff to deal with too.
Susan - so sorry to hear that the injections are so sore. 
Sonia - If I were you I'd be on the first plane to Portugal.  Get some sunshine and pampering from your mum! MY sil is going next month for 2 weeks to portugal, and I couldn't be more jealous if I tried.
As for Mrs Mack and gem, have lots of fun this week just to be sure  

toots
xx


----------



## Saffa77

aaah the joys of a colostomy... tis an ileostomy i have!! And emptying up to 15 times a day at the moment, pain in the bottom (no pun intended)...
I'm sure the recovery of a reversal isn't as long as it would be for someone with crohns as yours is the result of an operation that went wrong so to speak...I imagine they will cut into the same scar - OR you should ask about Keyhole as it can be done that way... thats even quicker healing time.
My surgeon was Dr Louden for the first surgery .. Dr Johan for the second op 4 days later..i owe my life to him...
Gonna ask for him when i have my bottom surgery in 3 years.. I've no trust left in me for what happened wiht my surgery...

xx
[/quote]

oh no Gems 15 times a day that is a lot! Yeah I know that you have an Ielostomy....
The things we have to put up with!!! Dr Louden that rings a bell, is he the guy that cant look one in the eyes proparly when he talks to you? I think I know who he is. Were they just going to do a reversal and then they buggered up Imagine if my op turns into another bugger up man I would die!!!

Susan all the best hun I have had times when i injected and it was soooo sore then had such a bruise but am sure you will be fine tonight. So you think you will be stimming next week then? are they changing your dosage this time?

Soniax


----------



## MrsMack

Evening ladies.  Just reading through todays posts and just want to say how brave you all are for everything your going through - big hugs from me.
Susan P - good luck with tonights injections although I have no idea what that must be like - how often do you need to do them? Forgive my ignorance but I really don't know anything about IVF although it's probably about time I did!! 
Well, best get off...another early night ahead  

xx


----------



## donsbabe2

hi

Its Bev here, lost my other name as i changed my email address and still waiting for the validation email. Until then/if at all, ill be under this name. Not much difference though!


----------



## mommyof2

Dearest all,

What a day of weather we've had today...what's worse they day it can only get worse! Let's hope for the best!

Have been reading thru today's posts....   for everyone being brave in facing all we are facing!
Susan - Good luck in tonite's injections!

I myself have just been in AFC today for another scan....showing 3 (10mm) and a few smaller ones....so hopefully the main ones become dominant and the others dont grow! 

Take care everyone!!
-May-


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh no Gems 15 times a day that is a lot! Yeah I know that you have an Ielostomy....
The things we have to put up with!!! Dr Louden that rings a bell, is he the guy that cant look one in the eyes proparly when he talks to you? I think I know who he is. Were they just going to do a reversal and then they buggered up Imagine if my op turns into another bugger up man I would die!!!

[/quote]

Hiyi lass

Don't panic hunni... my original op was to have a stoma formed but i woke up without one!! The decided to remove the whole colon and do a rejoin instead because i was young and my bottom was disease free... This shouldn't be done on crohns suffereres as crohns comes back... plus i was very sick at the time and on high dose steroids which meant the join didn't heal and suffered a leak... Thats when i had the stoma formed 4 days later (after me moaning like mad i wasn't right...feckers thought i was being a drama queen)... If they done the stoma op in the first place i would've had the option of a reversal long ago - but then again i don't think i would've went through with it as the quality of life i have is so much better now... I personally didn't like Louden (called him the snappy dresser), he convieniently went on holiday the day after my operation for 3 weeks.. Dr Johan did the second op and looked after me afterwards... i owe the man my life... I'm deffo using a different surgeon the next time...BUT i think they all too scared to go near me...lol!! JOY
Your operation will be straight forward hunni...try and not worry xoxox

What a nicer day it is today, altho ruddy freezing!! been in the office since 0715hrs...eeeek!! Munched on 2 rowies aswell (naughty)... so much for the diet...lol!! Going to Curves at lunchtime to rejoin and get fit again (like it there as you only have to go for 3 times a week, 30 mins max sessions - the results are fab)... Got weightwatchers on Tuesday.... eeek!!

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well as Gemms said although cold much better day today - I would rather the weather be cold than wet like yesterday least you can wrap up warm and get about be it that I walk at a snails pace nowadayd but not complaining at least I can still get about!!

Hope everyone well today

Bloo xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone,just trying to catch up on everyone's posts.  Gems and Sonia, you poor things what you've gone through, big hugs from me too.  Susan hope tonight's jab is nice and easy.  I had plenty of flab so no problems for me!  May that's good news about your eggs, sending you lots of    .  Bloo when do you finish work, is it soon petal?
Well girls so far being 40 doesn't hurt!  Had a fab time in London, went to see Hairspray, which was fantastic, managed to meet up with sister and two nieces and stayed in a lovely hotel overlooking the Tower of London.  Couldn't live in London though, so unfriendly and everyone in such a rush.  Just as well I haven't got morning sickness as all that travelling would have made me so ill, think it was a weekend of trains, planes and automobiles and tubes!  Mike was in the bad books for not coming to bed until 1:30am on the Friday, I ended up having to get dressed and go down to the bar to find him but he bought me a lovely diamond ring so that made up for it!  He had my pic in the paper on Saturday, me as a little girl, mmmm his birthday in October so revenge will be sweet  .
Have my 7 week scan next Thursday, just terrified at the thought but trying to keep calm about it for now.  Still don't feel pregnant to be honest.  Phoned about the adoption course today and Debbie was lovely about it, have taken our names off the training course for February but our names will be kept on record  
Mike away offshore today, till Thursday.  Friend coming to stay on Saturday so I'll be in a cleaning frenzy the rest of the week so that the house is spotless for her.  Think there is 13 of us going out on Saturday night, so should be fun.  Sure at least one will back out before then but will feel funny not drinking and having to lie as to why.  My 2 best friends know but sure some will guess and not believe my antibiotic story.  
Well I've rabbled on enough.  Big big   to everyone.  So glad I'm back on here with my fertility friends again, I missed you.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Carol SO good to have you back - you hav been missed.  Glad you had a fab time in London sounds great!!  Have never been but on my to do list (as well as seea show).

Well I had a disaster today.  I FELL!!  What an affront right in that Costa Coffee place in middle of Bon Acord - was just heading to see my auntie at her seat when I slid on something that had been spilled - lucky she was there to pick me up although I am not big I found it hard to get back up again - hurt my knees lol - can laugh about it now but got a scare at the time!!!

Carol I finish work on 20th Feb - maybe that will keep me out of trouble  

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh no Bloo what a shame, so glad your auntie was there to help you back up, you poor thing.  Hope the place quickly cleaned up whatever had been spilt.  At least you didn't land on your bump, precious cargo in there!  My neighbour came through with her 2 week old baby today, he is just so cute and fell asleep in my arms, you forget they are ever that little.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Quiet on here today ladies hope we are all okay??  

D xx


----------



## donsbabe2

afternoon, im fizzing, on here for a rant!

Today i fell over in the street. I was wearing my boots so thats probably why. I stepped off the kerb to cross the road and my ankle went.  So, i fell into the road, landed on my hands and knees, totally  but then i couldnt get up!!  My bag had been flung over my head and my buggy leaflet went flying.  There were lots of people around and cars going past me (im still in the road) and do you think one person came over to help me??  Ill start taking bets now.... but i wouldnt bet on YES.  

Not one person came to my assistance.    Its very obvious im pregnant, big bump and all and i made it even more so with hand on bump.  So i eventually managed to get up, dusted myself down and walked off with a scraped knee and red hands.

Im never holding a door open or being nice to anyone in peterhead again lol!

On a plus note, i had just come from a shop and think ive finally found a buggy that i like!!


----------



## abdncarol

Dons that is just terrible, I could never ever see anyone fall over and not go to help them but especially not a pregnant woman.  They should be ashamed of themselves.  Big  .  What are we going to do with you and Bloo, both falling over, must be those bumps you have  .
Hope everyone is fine today, hardly slept a wink last night so had a wee snooze this afternoon.  Just having a lazy evening in front of the telly, looking forward to hubbie coming home tomorrow.  Meeting mum and sister for lunch tomorrow so that will be nice too.
Carol
xx


----------



## donsbabe2

haha totally forgot about bloo falling over too!!

Babies certainly didnt come to any harm, both kicking away like mad.  Came on here to look something up , totally forgot now!


----------



## breseilles

hey all, hope you all having a great day. im new here and have no idea how this site works.im sure i will work it out in time. im 25 and ttc for the last 5 yrs.it nice to knw that i might have someone to share my laughter and tears with soon.


----------



## MrsMack

Evening ladies.  Firstly Breseilles - welcome - I'm new too, only came on here last week and already feel the benefit of it - it's so comforting to know there are other women going through exactly what you are.
Donsbabe/Bloo - You poor things, Donsbabe - I honestly can't believe some folk!!!  
I'm a bit confused..not sure if you'll be able to help.  To cut a long story short, got a BFP ov on Sunday, did one tonight (just to see) and got another BFP??  Is it possible for 1 egg to be released then another??  There were 2 follicles in my scan last Wednesday??  Strange or what! 
Away to watch the double eviction on Big Brother (sad I know!)

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Oh no Donsbabe WHAT we like........ so sory to hear that you had a nasty fall I certainly know how you feel, I was the same knees are in agony   - unlike you tho I was really lucky a couple of folk did come over to help me up (prob cause I couldn't GET up) and my auntie was there to help me aswell (although she was affronted)     - honest I am not all that big but see once I was down flat out was like a dying beetle trying to get up lol lol - I was worried for a while but have felt bubba bopping about so hopfully a hard enough shell to protect him/her.

Seems city slickers are a bit more helpful than those peterheedies   thats bad even the condition I am in I would have done my best to make sure someone was okay.

Welcome Breseilles!!  

Mrs Mack - Why were you testing already for a BFP??  

D xx


----------



## MrsMack

Bloofuss - it was another Ovulation Test I got the BFP which I have just found out on the Clomid board is possible as sometimes a 2nd egg can be released....not sure how correct that is but can always live in hope  

x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Shortest message ever coming up I'm afraid.  So, so busy and stressed at the moment and still got so much to do tonight.  
Welcome Breseilles   I've been on this website for almost a year now and it's been a life safer!  

Thinking about everyone but must dash.
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Everything crossed for you Mrs Mack - Keep us posted    

Bloo x


----------



## donsbabe2

they say bad things come in 3's..... well they certainly do for me!

After my fall yesterday, got up this morning to see neighbour bashed into my car number plate and smashed it - hit n run - obviously him as there was green paint on my car and the damage measured the same length from the ground as his tow bar does! I was too scared to approach him so DP did it, thankfully he is paying for it. he didnt even know he had a tow bar or hit my car!!

Then... i had a parcel due to arrivce between 12 and 6 today so rushed back from town and got in at1155only to find they have been and gone, just after 11.  Im raging as they have decided to try to deliver tomorrow but ive the twin consultant and also DS has school DR so im out tomorrow.  If i dont get it then, its a trip to their place to get it myself. And i need it for saturday for DS birthday.  Grrrrrr 5.80 for delivery too. They didnt even try to leave it with a neighbour.

so after yesterday and today, surely nothing else can make me mad today!!

Oh, and i got my twin buggy today, well ive reserved it.  Only thing is, i can only just sqeeze it in the boot of my car, then it got stuck and we couldnt get it out!

So DP and I have decided a 7 seater is our only option.   Secretly pleased although it does mean more money  

Been a funny old day alreay!!  I need to relax now.

Right sorry about the ME ME ME thread!!

bresilles - hello and welcome to the best thread on FF!! 

MrsMAck - good luck with everything, BMS!!

Susan - calm down, dont get stressed!  Hope your work is ok....

Bloo - peterheedies lol


Away to call jimmy chungs and book a table for DS birthday! Cant believe he is going to be 7, think ill cry, actually i know i wil!! too old lol


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Well thats me back from my appointment with both doctors and it was decided to be safe and because of my adhesions with my endometriosis to leave the bag onto until May!!! Well nothing I can do and would rather be safe then get it removed early and then something goes wrong.  They also want me to have egg retrieval whilst i have the colostomy as I only have my right ovary left and because the stoma is on the left all of the bowel is pushed to the left so am going to have one more 'temporary menopause' injection and then get off it wait for my next AF then start with stimming etc dont know how i feel about it all but still have plenty time to recover even more.  I was booked off for 3 months off work but they said i could go back in about 2 weeks time and then went I get the stoma reversed I would need another 3 weeks off work! Everything I have already been through!!!

Guys sorry no personals but have to rush off.

Sorry for all the falls ladies and welcome to the newcomers and goodluck to everyone else!!

Sonia


----------



## tootypy

Hey

DH is off out so have the computer to myself for a catch up with all thats going on with everyone!  Only 3 more sleeps till my 7 week scan!  Just like you Carol, I don't feel any kind of "pregnancy symptom", only every 4-5 days I get PMTish, emotional and think that AF is on her way, and start crying as think I'm loosing the baby.  Luckily my DH is an absolute STAR! ANd wisely never points out that I was like this last week, and it was all ok. 3 sleeps to go...and then another 5 weeks of stressing and lying about it being my turn to drive again!
Sonia - sorry to hear that it will take till May to get your stoma reversed, but like you say, that gives you more time to heal
Susan I don't know how you can go to work - I was in an academy last week, and after an hour my head was ready to burst! Far too many teenagers ina confined space.
Donsbabe - hope your car and present arrive!
Bresilles - Welcome to our board.  I've only been on a couple of months and it has been an absolute lifeline! 

toots
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Well i have just came home after feeding my face (out for me tea with my pal for a catch up) oh it was so fine but I am so stuffed  

Donsbabe - WHAT a nightmare for you as the song goes "things can only get better"  

Toots & Carol - best of luck for you 7 weeks scan and seeing your little kidney bean 

 to  all

D xx


----------



## MrsMack

Hi everyone, just a really quick one as I'm at work    
Feeling really chuffed today  , had the clinic this morning and my lining was a big fat 12.5mmm and just got my prog results and been told they're excellent!!  So defo ov'd this month and looks like the Clomid has done the trick with my lining.  Fingers crossed this month's the month.
How's everyone doing, quiet on here today?
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies!

Great news Mrs Mack!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you  

D xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

what a muppet i am  LOL

I started 2009 with the high expectations that it was going to be a good year..mmmm...nae chance!!

Took DH car this morning, put fuel in it..went to collect a girl i work with - 5 mins into the journey car goes DEAD!!  I'd only gone and put petrol into a ruddy diesel car!!  What a pleb.... have been hysterial (altho calmed down)...  The car is DH pride and joy...  He was as calm as a cucumber when i told him (i knew i married him for a reason)...  My mum freaked at me for being so stoopid..  Dad was a sweetheart - its only a car gemma stop stressing...lol!!
A guy at mi work is gonna flush and change filter, in the hope it will be ok...  will be praying tonite cos if it isn't Dh i imagine won't be so calm...

I don't have much other news rather me and my stupidity!!

Hope ya'll have a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi gems

I go with your dad it's only a car and that kind of thing can be rectified, easy done, as you hear many people doing it - in fact my mum went to do it and fortuntely (but to her embarressment) someone shouted over the tannoy to her    

You have a lot on your mind  

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  At last it's the weekend.  Yeah!!!!!!!  Still stressed at work....don't have time to get everything done....taking ridiculous amounts of work home every night.....can't stand working with one colleague anymore......98 reports to write for Tuesday.....and all this while trying to keep calm and stress-free through this cycle of IVF! 

Woke up during the night in horrendous pain and sweat dripping off me.  Ever since I came of the pill, this has usually been happening on day 1 of AF.  Sure enough, there's signs of it arriving later today or tomorrow.  It was just awful - my face was white as a sheet, I was just soaking with sweat and felt really faint with the pain.  

There must be something wrong inside me that's giving me all this pain during AF.  Any ideas or is this just normal?  

Sorry to hear everyone's having so much bad luck at the moment.  

MrsMack - good news for you.   Fingers crossed this will be the month for you  

My sore throat's back, I'm feeling exhausted and don't know how I can face all the work I've to do over the weekend.  It is my weekend after all.   I keep crying all the time but don't know how much is to do with the drugs and how much is exhaustion. Injections aren't going well either - they've become quite sore and I seem to have developed a slight phobia of doing them now.  Other than that, everything's fine!!! 

Got my baseline scan on Monday so will hopefully be starting stimms on Wednesday again. Don't like having AF during these scans as I get so embarrassed but needs must!

Anyway, that was a bit of a moan. Sorry!!!  
Susan
x


----------



## tootypy

Awe Susan,
It sounds like everything is rough for you at the moment? Any chance you could get a line which may eliminate some of the stress at work which would allow you to concentrate on yourself?

So glad it's the weekend, but got too much on. I'd love to work a 4 day week/3 day weekend 

Gem - what a dumbass, not that I would every do anything like that with my brother's car... 

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

Mrs Mack - that sounds good - fingers crossed for you.

Dons sorry to hear about your fall, thats really awful, cant believe no-one stoped to help.

Carol & Toots good luck with the scans, all very exciting.

Well I havent been feeling al that well, asthma has been playing up with me being so huge and been feeling really tired and run down. I am on my 3rd week off from work so probably not going down to well.
Due back on Wed but midwife called today to say my blood glucose level came back bit high so have to go in for another test and it gonna take more or less the whole morning. By the time its done it wont be worth me going to work so have left a message at work asking if I can have annual leave that day.

Hopefully they will be ok with that.

Anyway hope everyone is well!! Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well better day today weather-wise might even venture out  

Susan - Sorry to hear you are SO snowed under I know hoe busy schools are to work in and the stress that the teachers are under it's awful - just do what you can, you can't work miricles esp with going through IVF as well - try to take it easy sending you  

Short - Sorry to hear you are feeling so pants - hope the asthma improves and you feel better soon.

BIG hello to all other ladies

D xx


----------



## mommyof2

Good Morning Ladies!!!

Indeed a much better morning today!!!
Mrs Mack-great news!! fingers and everything elsecrossed for you!!!    
Susan-sorry to hear that you are under heavy stress! Sending you lotsa luv and  
Short- hope that you feel better soon with the asthma and all...   

As for me, am feeling rather good today as i did my ov shot yesterday with one big juicy eggy.and good prog levels and good lining as well.....hopefully this is it for us!!so hopefully with lotsa fun and bms this weekend, this will be it!!!!
Sides that, i am having this horrible hacking cough!   and i think since we are trying, i figured may not be wise to take meds....so have to survive on warm drinks and such!! that's all for me today! Am going to go out house hunting in a wee while!! hopefully see something nice!!

To all other ladies, a great BIG HELLO and have a wonderful weekend everyone!!!!
-May-


----------



## CH1

morning everyone! 
been a while since i have posted on here, but i have been keeping up with everyones news.
i finally got my a/f this morning, was 6 days late which is not like me at all!!  have to get my day 1-5 fsh blood test tomorrow, which hopefully means i get to start my ivf injections on the 15th feb!  finally getting started but so so scared!! just got to bite the bullet as they say!! 
hope every one is keeping well
dlg1
x


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! not been on here in a while - well, I have but just been lurking from my phone & it's too fickery to post from there!!! 

seem's every1 is doing well - i see we've had a couple of BFP's in the last couple of weeks & maybe a couple of possible BFP's in the pipeline...*YAY* to you all!

*MrsMack * - how are you? are you still on your 2ww?

*Bloofuss / Donsbabe* - can't believe you BOTH fell in the space of 48 hours!  hope you & bumps are both doing good though! *Bloo* - how long now?

*Susan* - hope work is a bit better for you this week?!? Its not good when you dread going into work of a morning... hows your treatment coming along? do you have much further to go? sorry, I know _NOTHING_ about IVF!

*Breseilles* - welcome! Hope you get your BFP sooner rather than later...

*digi1 * - hopefully your bloods are fine tomorrow & you get to start IVF next month as planned!

a big Hello to everyone else - am sure I have missed a few off the list!

well, an update from me - now on CD57 & utterly fed up! keep thinking AF is on her way, but no sign of her yet - last cycle was 63 days, so hopefully this one will be a similar length & AF will be showing her ugly mug in the next few days!  my stomach is really bloated this month - was quite painful last night, but don't know if that was just down to having a dodgy belly this weekend (too many sherbet's on Friday night  ) oh the joys! supposed to be going out with work on Friday night to the Royal Thai but I know the (_free_) wine will be flowing & not sure I can handle another weekend feeling like death warmed up! i only have to sniff alcohol these days for me to suffer...old age certainly doesn't come itself, does it 

hear from u all soon hopefully!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Good to hear from you Mrs Coops - Hope AF arrives soon - Will try doing a wee AF dance for you  

I am at 32 weeks now - Off work today and tomorrow then have midwife on Wed (am) and my first ante-natal Wed (pm) - wish me luck  

Keeing okay health-wise just tired really but other than that seem to be keeping okay.  On a bit of a downer today as it was a year ago today that my dad passed away so have ha a few "moments" but trying to look towards the future and think about bubba - but still rally hard as just miss him SO much.

Hugs to all  

D xx


----------



## MrsMack

Evening girls.
Mrs Coops - good to see you back on here...I was wondering where you'd gone!  You mention your waiting for AF....could  there be a chance she may not appear   ?  If not then I'll do a wee AF dance for you too.
Yep, I'm on week 2 of my 2ww....had my blood taken on Friday so progesterone was excellent therefore definatley ovulated and lining was a big fat 12mm - which is a first for me!!  So    this month's the month.  Thing is even if it's not, I'm feeling much more   as the Clomid is working the way it should be for me.  Hopefully this time next week I'll know one way or the other, trying not to scrutinise the symptoms that could just mean AF on her way  
Know what you mean re. hangovers worse the older we get - I just can't handle them anymore (doesn't stop me though!!!!!) and certainly can't handle 2 nights out on the trot - I remember when I was younger I'd be out Thurs/Fri/Sat and Sun - how did we do it?!?!?
Hi Bloofuss - Goodluck with the Ante-Natal, if my friends are anything to go by, there's some great friendships made at these classes!
Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Mummy30

YAY - im back!!!


----------



## tootypy

Gah, just lost a really long reply!

Basically, I was saying   to Mrs Mack, special  to Bloo at this really hard time.
Mrs Coops - can the clinic not test to see if you've ov'd, and if not just start you on clomid?

We went for my 7 week scan yesterday.  Kinda nervous, but relaxed lots laughing at DH once he caught sight of dildo-cam    He looked so uncomfortable! It's not as if it was him getting an internal scan.
Sorry, am rabbiting on! The scan was all fine  One blob is my baby, and there was another blob which was the yolk sac, and apparently nice thick lining on the womb.  I'm a lot more relaxed now, so booked appt with the midwife for next week.
We also told my parents yesterday as they're always asking how things are going, so they were sooo over the moon. Untill they started arguing as they will be on a cruise somewhere in the Med when I am due.  Mum won't probably go outwith the Dee and Don from when I'm about 8 months onwards, and my dad gives up his holidays for no-one! When I left they were about to have a divorce! Mum will win - she usually does.

Anyways, hope you're all ok.  Glad that Monday is over with.

  to you all

toots
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Toots - CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Bloofuss

Tootypy - Thanks for the hugs - yeah hard time  

But BIG congrats to you that all is okay - SO cuffed for you xx

Hey Dons - Hows you?  (My knees are still sore after my fall!!!)

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

awwww bloo    for you.  I totally didnt notice it was your dads day today.

Days like this are tough, but it is good to have a good cry and release some emotions.  Geeee i still cry over my nan who died early december 8 years ago. 

But, the good times are what i remember and i laugh about them. Think ive spoke about it on here before, somewhere on this massive thread, nearly 100 pages lol

All ready for the birth OMG 8 weeks to go!!! have you thought about it?? ACtually thats a really stupid question isnt it!!  I bet its all you have thought about.  I know i have and im not quite at 22 weeks yet. I cant decide to go section or natural.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Dons thanks for the hugs - Yeah really hard - just miss him SO much  

I know I can't beleive it is only 8 weeks agao and I can't STOP thinking about it I am SO scared - scared of labour/the PAIN/things going wrong - what a state I get myself into sometimes - then I have to have a reality check and calm myself down  

I was thinking about you with the twinnies as you will prob go early or be taken early so wont be all that far behind me - how long to they leave you with twins

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Bloo firstly I am so sorry about your dad's anniversary, must be so hard for you petal, big  .  I'm sure he sent you the little one in your tummy and will be watching over you all the time.
Toots so so glad your scan went well, that is fantastic news.  I am really nervous about my one on thursday afternoon.  The last scan we had was when I seen Isaac not moving on the screen and knew he had passed away so even walking into the hospital will have me crying on thursday.  At least Mike will be home for it and be there with me.  Just    that this little one is okay and can see the little heartbeat.  
Susan it is so difficult for you to be so stressed at work and also go through the IVF.  Really hope things get better for you, you seem to work so hard and take so much of it home too, which isn't good at all.  big  .
Bloo can't believe you don't have long to go at all, how exciting, just remember us both being so excited at our 12 week scans and seeing that special picture of your little one and now your baby is nearly here!  
Hope everyone had nice weekends.  I had a lovely meal out with my friends for my birthday.  I got so many presents, been such a lucky lady and over 30 cards so my 40th birthday was definitely a lovely time, especially knowing about the baby in my tummy too.  40 doesn't hurt....yet!
Well hello to everyone I missed, away to watch new series of America's Next Top Model, great to have the remote control when Mike is away  .
Take care,
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Carol - Thanks for your kind words - I am also hoping dad is looking out for (us).

Time has just flown by when you think about the last time we met and look at what you have gone through but came out the other end to a "happy" ending - I hope your scan goes well I will be thinking about you and   that all is okay with wee one!!  This will be your time - 2009 is gonna be a good year for us girls    

Right off to get my beauty sleep  - chat tomorrow.   to all.

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi bloo

they havent told me the delivery date but 3rd june is 40 weeks. My consultant said it would definately be before that, i t hink 37 weeks is about full term for twins. my 37 week date is 13th may.  Im guessing anytime from end of april really.


----------



## gmac2304

hi folks!

*Tootypy* - said I would stick it out til the end of January, if no AF by then I have to go back to the FC for a blood test to see if I can start taking my tablets! Just wish she would hurry up & show her face - am getting very impatient now!  glad everything went OK with your scan - here's to a very happy & healthy 33 weeks! 

*MrsMack* - nope, did a PG test last week. knew it would be a  but just wanted to double check - plus, I had a HPT which was burning a whole in my cupboard!  and as for the alcohol thing - as you said, I used to be able to do 5/6 nights on the trot. only night I would miss out 'back in the day' was a Tuesday ... god I can't even have a small glass of wine on a school night without suffering the next day!  good luck for next week though! 

*Bloofuss* - thanks for doing a wee AF dance for me, although be careful - don't want you falling over again!  hope ur feeling better today...I lost my Dad 4 years ago now & although we weren't close in the slightest, it was still a difficult time. i still have moment where I miss the lousy so-and-so! 

a big hello to every1 else - i hope you are having a good day! i'm in the middle of checking old year-end balances - soooooo boring! 

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Dons

My due date is 24th March but was having a laugh with DP saying that bubba will probably be late and make and appearance on April 1st (April Fools Day)    

I think you will be early as you are quite slim built and wont be much room for your wrigglers in there but saying that the longer they are int here the better??

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah bloo, mind you they said that when i had my ds he may be small as at the time i was just a skinny size 8. so i had all the extra scans and he came out 7lb 1oz, so who knows!!

I am petrified that they will be in neo natal and get split up if theres not enough beds for them. and one will end up in glasgow or elsewhere. So id like to go as long as possible. Drinking lots of milk to give them lots of calcium already to help them grow.


----------



## Bloofuss

Oh no Dons I didn't realise that they split up twins if not enough room - how sad is that - I hope you keep them cosy for as long as possible then so they can be kept together and with mummy and daddy.

Wow interesting about your DS as I have not put a lot of weight on at all and bump is really small so keep panicking that bubba will be small or undernourished but hearing your DS was a healthy 7lbs makes me more confident - I have midwife tomorrow so will see how I am measuring in.

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.
Just nipping on to let you all know I had my baseline scan yesterday.  Everything looks good so I start stimming tomorrow.  I'll be on a dose of 150 because they don't want to give me anything too high seeing as I'm at risk of getting bad OHSS again.  They're also going to get me in on day 6 for a scan instead of waiting until day 8 incase anything nasty is happening to me by then.    Really keeping my fingers crossed I can have a normal EC and ET without becoming ill and having to freeze them.

I'm also full of the cold and sore throat yet again so am hoping it clears up by the time my EC comes along.  I'm not sure what their rules are about being ill and being sedated.  I'm thinking I should maybe take tomorrow off work and avoid a whole day of shouting.  Would feel really guilty about it though because I coped today (only just!) so there's no reason why I wouldn't cope tomorrow.

We've got our Higher prelims on Thursday so there's no way I can be off then.  On the plus side - I finished my 98 reports today so that's out of the way.

Sorry it's a bit of a 'me' post.  Haven't had a chance to read through all the gossip! Sending you all lots of hugs anyway     There's always someone needing one!  

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Susan that's fab news, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is fine and you get a successful EC and ET.  Glad you have your reports done but do think you should take tomorrow off if you're unwell, you want your body to be in as good health as possible petal.
Hiya to everyone else.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

YAY Susan so stoked for you!!! you deserve to have a normal EC and ET all at once I really hope this is it for you!!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Dons - Hope your babies stay in there for as long as possible so they dont get separated more little things!

Bloo - April fools day that would be funny.

Well got all my bloods back today and my blood count was all normal - doctor had wanted to check as my iron had been very low but all good now. YAY.


Hi to everyone else.

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

susan - take the day off, you deserve it and will feel better for it!!  Well done on your scan, all sounding good so far, keeping fingers crossed for you.

Sonia - glad bloods are ok, i need you tips to get iron levels up, mine have been low since about 8 weeks and wont go back up, and im on 3 ferrous sulphate a day!!!

If anyone is watching the football tomorrow night, its on bbc1, look out for the celtic mascot, its my pals boy. He is so excited, she won the mascot competition in the sun, text in with 2 mins before comp closed and she won it for him!!! Cant wait to see him!!  Even if he is supporting the wrong team lol!

On a downside means waterloo road isnt on


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Well, took your advice and stayed off work today. I'm now feeling hugely guilty though because I've got such a nice, keen class on Wednesday mornings and I won't see them next week because of my scan.  The week after will be EC so might not see them then.  Then there's an in-service day the week after so all in all, they'll have missed 4 weeks.  I know, I know... I shouldn't feel guilty and should be thinking about myself but it's just me!  

Just had a phone call from my mum to tell me that my sister would like a cot mobile for her baby which is due in March but she's too uncomfortable asking me.  Apart from being huge, you would never even know she's pregnant. It's never ever mentioned!  

Off to rest in front of the TV (with a pile of paperwork beside me - some resting!!!)
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan don't you feel guilty petal, you just stay cosy and think of those healthy eggs.  I understand though, when I used to work I hated having sick days, hard to practically lock me in the house.  I still hate going to the doctors.  You are so dedicated though Susan and give an awful lot to your job so you shouldn't feel bad for taking days off when you really are ill.  Just take of yourself and hope that you feel better soon.
I am busy cleaning as my sister in law and her chum are coming to stay this weekend so making sure the bedrooms are all nice for them arriving.  Just have to remember to close the bedroom doors though or the dog is on the beds making himself cosy, often with his dirty feet!  Ggggrrrr  .
Hope everyone is fine.  Sonia pleased to hear your iron levels are better.  I've been anaemic a few times and makes you so tired.  
I am having slight morning sickness - yippee!  Didn't have it at all with the first 2 pregnancies so am pleased when I have it,   I know.  Hoping it's a good sign and so tired too.  Please   for me that tomorrow's scan is fine as really worried about it.  Just want to see that little heartbeat and then hopefully be able to give a sigh of relief.  Don't think I'll relax until 20 weeks but doing much better than I thought I would to be honest.  
Well better get back to the cleaning, wish I could say I enjoy it but hate it...like the house all nice, just hate the cleaning  .
Take care
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Susan - oh no i echo what Carol says just think about yourself and not feel guilty I know is hard because i also feel guilty having taken 3 months off and then when I go back in March will need to let them know I need another 3 weeks off in May eeeeek! imagine!!!!  Hope you dont get OHSS this time round am   for you.

Donsbabe -  well what i basically did regarding my iron is I ate a lot of meat ( lean meat) so did a few steaks , made lamb curries and ate lots of green leafy veg and also lots of fruit and that just shot my levels to normal.  The doctor even said that my blood count was way better then he thought it would be.  Yiplow iron levels made me feel exhausted and dizzy its horrible.

Carol - Oh am soooooooo happy for you and glad you feeling that morning sickness - I really hope and am sure that everything will be fine at the scan tomorrow!!    

Well as for me still getting stronger by the day.  am going to Portugal next week to see folks and get some sun etc

Have an appointment with the fertility clinic on the 11th to decide when to start next treatment.

chat later 

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for your kind words yet again.   You all make everything sound so plain and simple, and obvious.  I know I shouldn't feel guilty being off work but it's just the way I am I suppose.  

Sonia - glad to hear you're getting stronger and stronger.  You're turn for treatment will be here before you know it.  Best to make sure you're back to normal health first though.   How long are you going to Portugal for? (I'm so jealous!!!)

Carol - glad to hear you've got morning sickness (in a nice way - I don't want people to feel ill for the sake of it!) You seem to do an awful lot of housework and cleaning! You must have more will-power than me   I'm sure everything will go well at your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on. 

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

cant stop, football coming on soon and need to get jammies on, just in to wish carol all the best tomorrow


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia that's great you're away to Portugal again, you deserve it and need your rest.  Hopefully you will get some sunshine and heat as that always helps when you're feeling unwell.  You just  need your strength back up and start to feel stronger again.  You've been through so much and I really admire how you've coped with it.
Susan probably just that I make a fuss when I do the cleaning, moan about it.  Like it nice when people come but it isn't always spotless, not with a hairy dog going around carrying mud everywhere.  Would much rather be on my computer yapping than out with the jif and the dyson  .
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw thanks dons, enjoy the football.  I'm in my pjs already, bliss!
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Think I'll join you all and put on my pj's too.  Then again, haven't been out of my comfy clothes all day anyway.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good morning Ladies

How are we all this rather derich morning??  

I'm in agony....  Endo pains have come back with avengence (mind you period is 6 days late....mmmm)....  My hips and leggies are affa sore  .  To top it all off my bottom hurts too....aaaaarrrgh!!  

I'm not in the best of moods today to be honest...getting really worried about my mind...lol!!  I keep doin silly things i.e petrol in diesel car, touching bird poop (don't ask!!) and i've accidentally binned me and DH's Passports....  DH thinks i'm slowly going mad...lol!!  I really don't know whats up with me with all these stoopid things i'm doin...  I need a new passport now... as i'm going to Abu Dhabi to see the family on the 12 March for 2 weeks...  Is that enough time to get a new one?

Was DH 41st birthday yesterday (goodness me he is getting old...hehe), went for a meal with MIL and her DH stepdad to the Atholl hotel...it was delish!!  I ate like a horse...hehe

Will reply to everyones new later on this afternoon...off for a cuppa and have a report to do for my boss...grrrr!!

xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Sorry haven't been in touch before now - busy day yesterday.

Carol - Good luck with the scan will be thinking of you.  And long may the sickness continue lol lol (but nae for TOO long)

Susan - Nothing to feel guilty about I know you are probably a hard bl**dy worker so you just take it easy and think about yourself for a change!!

Dons - Hope you and twinies keeping well 

Sonia - Iam sure as the ladies said - your time will come quick enough!!

Well I had midwife yesterday so bubba and I doing fine - everything as it should be - so was chuffed at hearing that - always a relief to knwo we are both okay!!

Then had my first ante-natal class in the afternoon - and just wasn't my cup of tea - think it was akward as ladies had taken their partners with them and they had flung us altogether from 3 different areas and I was the only one from my area - so don't think any friendships will be formed  

Well back at work today and really can't be bother - just NOT in the mood

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Nicky.  I was wondering where you had gone and was a bit worried something was wrong.   How's things with you?

Bloo - sorry your ante-natal class didn't go as expected. Good to hear that everything's going fine though.  

Oh Gemz - what will we do with you?!?   I've got not idea how long it takes to get a passport.  Haven't done it for years.  Sorry to hear you're in pain.  

Not much to report here today.  Went to work, taught teenagers (who were surprisingly normal today!), came home, waiting for violin pupil to arrive and will then finish off the day with sticking 2 needles into my leg followed by a cup of tea.  Just an average day!!!! 

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hi there everyone, how are we all tonight on this cold cold day?  Well my scan went well, one tiny ickle heartbeat seen and approx 6-1/2 weeks pregnant, get my next scan on 10th Feb.  Wasn't the fertility sisters I seen but another lady, she was quite scary to be honest and not nearly as compassionate as the ladies that deal with the IVF.  Hoping she won't do my next scan but not complaining as good to get the extra scans.  Was so so weepy, she was probably rolling her eyes at me but she really talked down to me, felt like saying I was 40 years old and not 5 but bit my tongue.  Anyway good news to see the heartbeat.  Celebrated by having a fish supper!  Start healthy eating tomorrow...again!  Got my sister in law and her friend arriving tonight, but won't get here until 11 so I will be tucked up in bed but hubbie will stay up to welcome them.  They go back to Sunderland on Monday so be a pretty hectic weekend.
Susan your note made me smile, just matter of fact about your injections, hee hee.  
Oh Bloo that's a shame re your class, hope it gets better for you.  Maybe everyone will start getting to know one another better as time goes on.  I know that I'd have high expectations of them and wanting to meet lots of friends but it isn't always the case.
Hi Nicky, firstly so sorry it's taken me so long to email you but I've just done it now.  I'm sorry too that you're feeling so low petal, always always come on here for a good moan and I'm sure we'll do our best to listen and try to help.  The adoption process is such a long and hard slog so I totally understand that you must be down sometimes and it's really daunting too, adopting 2 children that are older.  Sending you huge big   to help you feel better.  I like your little note at the bottom about positive thinking.  I have just started reading the book The Secret, looking for ways to help after losing Isaac and I really liked the concept.  I've actually Sky + an Oprah Winfrey show all about it and going to get mike to watch it with me.  
Dons I hope you enjoyed the football last night, not even sure what the result was, sorry  .  
Hi to everyone else too and hope you are all well.
Already in my pjs, bliss!
Carol
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Carol - That is excellent SO glad that scan went well for you - even if it was a woman who was having "a bad day" that you got - at least you seen a healthy kidney bean!!  SO cuffed for you 

Susan - As you are back at work hope you are feeling a bit better and   for those injections they are no picnic xx

Nicky - I don't think I have met you so BIG hello and sorry to hear you are feeling bit low - think this time of year and wether not a help either but wishing you the best of luck with the adoption - I work along those lines and think it takes a very special person/couple which im sure you are 

Gems - Having a few "senior" moments are we........ you got a lot on your plate/mind so understandable - hope your pain eases soon and I thnk you will get a passport through in enough time - quiet time of the year hopefully.


I guess I thought I would meet up with some "friends" at the ante-natal but no chance of that don't think any of us really hit it off - I am hoping that once baby born I can meet others in my area through mothers and toddlers etc - but really scared in case they are all cleeky??

Well im just vegging tonight per usual think as I said before this time of year you just want to hibernate.  

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

evening

great news carol, i had a wifey that scanned me for my 12 week scan and she wasnt nearly as nice as the ivf ladies, maybe was the same person. She really spoke to us as if we were idiots too.  Thankfully now i get all my scans in peterhead, much  nicer there and 1 scanning room so its nice.

Nothing new to me, been out and about today and am absolutely shattered. I want to go upstairs and get my pjs on but DS isnt asleep yet and as soon as i put the light on and head up he will be shouting on me!!! Ill wait til hes asleep i think!

DP has said that he would like me to have a natural delivery.  Its the one and only chance he will get to be in that situation as we wont be going ivf again after our twins are here so i dont blame him. Id quite like to have a natural myself but so scared!! I always insisted on a section but i think ill regret not trying myself first.

Im only 22 weeks but planning whats going into my labour bag already, hoping it wont be needed til im at least 35 weeks. thats only 13 weeks away though!!  

Nicky - hi, i remember you  hope everything is going well with the adoption process. Have you ever watched that adoption programme on sky home and health? Ok so its totally OTT with the americans but i always end up in tears watching it, its so rewarding and a fantastic thing to do.   Take care and i hope to catch up with you again soon. xx

Anyway, nothing on tv tonight, ive on an old airline   why does sky always have shows on thats years old. FFS.  

Bev xx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls, how are we on this cold, windy Friday? anyone got anything exciting planned for this weekend? snows forecast for Sunday...  ...as long as it holds off until I'm home & tucked up in my bed after my night out tomorrow, I don't care! 

any1 seen this article in todays P&J http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1054623 - not good for those waiting for Egg/Sperm donors in Aberdeen! 

Nicky - we haven't 'met' but hello & welcome back! here's hoping everything goes smoothly with your adoption plans & I wish you all the luck in the world! 

well, i'm *STILL* waiting for AF to show up - CD61 today!?!? am hoping she's here before the weekend is out (never thought I would be willing my period to arrive!!! ) REALLLLLLLLLY want to get started on my tablets soon!

speak soon,
MrsC xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all this "blustery" Friday morning - practically got blown into my work this morning!!  Contemplating going out at lunchtime as have no lunch with me - but bit of a thought as it looks horrible  

Can't believe it is 3 weeks today that I start my maternity leave - I am SO scared don't know what im going to do not working....................  

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

MrsCoops - just read that article you sent a link to.  That's really worrying for anyone waiting on the donor list.  4 donors in the past 2 years - I really hope more people come forward.  I'm sure there would be more if it was still anonymous (deleted and re-written that word several times now and still don't think it's right!   )

Hope you're all prepared for the snow we're supposed to be getting on Sunday.  Then again, last time there was all this hype about the snow, nothing happened!  
xx


----------



## Mummy30

I wasnt even aware of egg sharing/donating when i was getting tx. Dont remember anybody discussing it with me. TBH, this is gonna sound selfish but im not sure i would have agreed to it anyway...... gosh that sounds really bad/selfish eh.  Its a very sensitive issue when you have fertility issues.  Maybe if more information about it is given out more ladies might agree to it.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

How are we all today?  Getting prepared for the snow?? (as Susan says if it comes).  If it does I hope it is Monday as I am off work then so wont have to trudge out in it  

Found the article on egg/sperm donation at an all time low - VERY sad.  It was also on the news on Friday evening with Dr Hamilton speaking about it.  I guess it makes me think HOW lucky we really are.

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm not sure if I would want to egg share either.  Although I'm happy for others when they get pregnant, I wouldn't want to know that my eggs had worked for someone else and not for me.  Probably quite a selfish way of thinking.  

I really hope people start coming forward to donate though.  Such an admirable thing for anyone to do for someone. 
xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi there, how are we all doing? No snow in peterhead, thankfully, showers but it never snows for long!!

Im just sitting here watching sky sports as its last few moments on transfer day?? Anyone else into football on here or just me!?

Anyone watch home and away? Its my favourite soap (yes really lol) and it should have a warning on it, DO NOT WATCH IF PREGNANT AND EMOTIONAL!!  Gosh it was sad and its gonna be same again tomorrow!  

Hope we are all well!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

How are we all doing today - Can't believe there is no snow - sods law I have a day off today and was hoping I didn't have to head out in it - sod law it will come tomorrow when I have to trudge into work  

Sorry Dons not a footie fan im afraid but DP does watch selected games - he was watching the Super Bowl last night - I got lost after the first 15 mins lol lol

Not a Home and Away fan either but totally with you on the emotional front - I was welling up at Deal or no Deal last week  

Hope everyone keeping well - been quiet on here - hope it is due to bust weekends

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just to let you know I had a day 6 of down-regging blood test today to check there's no early signs of OHSS and thankfully everything looks fine so far.  So back in on Wednesday again for a scan.  They're really keeping a close eye on me this time which is good.  Really just want to avoid being so ill again.  

No snow yet but I think it's forecast for us over the next few days once it's moved away from down south.  What a fuss they cause in London don't they?   I know it's pretty bad with them but we've had that plenty times before and it hasn't made the news headlines!

I used to be obsessed with Home and Away but haven't seen it for years. Maybe I should start watching again!  I'm a bit of a Coronation Street fan - 2 episodes tonight.  Excellent!!!  
Wrap up warm if any of you are out
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a short message to say hello.

Hope everyone is well, I cant seem to keep up these days, I get home from work, by the time I do my bits and pieces I am ready for bed. Never mind just over 10 weeks to go


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls! well, no snow yet - although am sure it can't be too far away!!!  i'm away to Glasgow @ the weekend, so hope it's still lying down there so I can get my wellies on & go sledging with my nephew! 

i can't believe how much fuss is being made in England due to the weather - OK its bad, but nothing that we (_ie Scotland_) haven't seen before...even the buses aren't running!!!! WTF!?!?! 

*Donsbabe* - i support the Dons but am not a HUGE footie fan. DH is though - although he supports the Boys in Blue!  makes for interesting conversation in our household at times! LoL...

*Susan* - good luck for the rest of your TX - I have a feeling that this is your turn! I'm also going to the FC on Wednesday, but for bloods - still no sign of AF (_CD65 now_) so am going into see if I can start my tablets anyway!

*MrsMack* - how are you getting on? i'm praying its good news for you this month... 

hope everyone is else is doing fine!

xx


----------



## Mummy30




----------



## Mummy30

is the photo showing??

Im having great difficulties in getting a photo up.


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all this "lovely" day  

Nope Sorry Dons no picture that I can see??

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss38/donsbabebev/PICT0009.jpg

Im cracking up here, try that!


----------



## Bloofuss

Nope sorry Dons - still no luck

D x


----------



## Mummy30

i give up, its totally got me in a bad mood now.  why cant they make things simple  Avater is too large  cant upload from my documents as the website wont let me


----------



## Bloofuss

Nightmare - what was the picture that you were trying to upload?

D x


----------



## Mummy30

THAT ONE LOL. Just need it on my profile now!!


----------



## Bloofuss

- Excellent bump - I like it!!!  I would love to portray a photo of mine - but not much to show  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

How are we all today?

Love that picture.   Quite an impressive bump you've got there. 

Off to the clinic tomorrow at 8.15am for a blood test and scan to see if any of these follies are doing their stuff.  I'm so tired just now and am trying to make myself relax but there's always so much needing done.  Can't even go to bed early because DH is out for the evening so I'll have to wait until he comes home after 10pm to do my injections.  It's too much hassle to do it myself!   What time's your appointment tomorrow MrsCoops?

xx


----------



## MrsMack

Evening ladies.  Sorry I haven't been on for a while - not been feeling too good what with AF arriving last week (really thought this month might have been it   ) Never mind though...back to thinking    , just finished 2nd round of Clomid so should Ov this weekend then back to the dreaded 2ww.  Appointment at clinic next Saturday to check lining and prog blood tests.

Anyway, enough about me, how are we all?  

Dons - your bump is fantastic!
Bloofuss/Mrs Coops/Susan P - good luck with your appointments tomorrow, I'll be looking out to see how you got on.
 to Shortnsweet, Abdn Carol and anyone I've missed  

Well, so much for the snow   The evening express says it's supposed to snow tomorrow so we'll see.  

Enjoy your evening girls.

Speak soon
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

dons - gr8 bump! 

susan - my appointment is at 8.05...we'll maybe bump into 1 another in the waiting room!  good luck though, hope it goes well!

i'm typin this on my phone so not staying on long - my fingers hurt!  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh lots of appts at the clinic tomorrow...... good luck to you all


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Well   ladies,long time no see,sorry Iv nae bin on    but I have bin looking in on you all fae time 2 time  
How is abody doing??

Donsbabe & Shortnsweet~ Loving yer bumps, they r ace
Bloofuss~ Nae lang 2 go eh? 
Susan & Mrs Coops~ Good luck the morn @ the hospital
Mrs Mack~ So sorry AF showed up just keep    for the next time
Carol~ Congrats 2 you 2  


I thought I would announce 2 you all that I got a   in December & I had my 12 week scan today & all is well   DH & I are on   


 &   2 abody xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Susan - all the best of luck for your appointment and hope there are no signs of OHSS for you this time.

Mrs Coops - good luck for your appointment too!

Donsbabe - FANTABULOUS bump you have there you tiny and you see is this perfect bump! im soooooooo jealous  

Anyhoo Im as ok as can get have my appointment at the clinic next Wednesday to talk about next steps and when I start.  They still wanting me to do short protocol and then IF but a big IF i get to EC then to freeze them then to have reversal of stoma then wait a bit then do FET , not really looking forward to that appointment as it just reminds of the last time when I got my cycle abandoned as only had 2 follies and now with only 1 ovary am thinking that its going to be the same this time round I mean with all I have already been through and with my severe endometriosis I just know it will all be bad news - Oh how i hate going to the clinic!!!

Anyhooooo to everyone else hope you all ok.

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Celtic Ghirl - Congrats    

So chuffed for you - that is excellent news - well done

Bloo xx


----------



## Saffa77

celthic girl - congrats!!! looks like we posted messages at the same time.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU CELTIC GHIRL      Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months.  
Hopefully it's the start of some more good luck on here  

Sonia - keep positive     You deserve some good luck from now on.  

Waiting patiently for DH to get home so that I can do my 2 injections and get to bed.  I'm so, so, so tired.  Watching a programme about children living in their own little community without parents.  Very scary!

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

Celtic Ghirl - oh no another celtic fan coming into the world, thats all we need!!!    just kidding hon, fantastic news, so chuffed for you and DH       First 3 months over with, enjoy the 2nd trimester, and it wont be long in coming round.....

susan - im watching that too, gee arent the girls b!tches!! its amazing how different boys and girls minds work at such a young age. its clear the differences at that age. reminds me of when i was an early teen, i was awful to my mum lol

hi sonia - you have to keep positive babe     you dont know whats going to happen. Take each appointment as a step forward.......   

MrsMAck - next time     think positive xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Huge congrats Celtic Girl!!!

Well how is everyone this snowy day. I am panicing its going to keep up as I have quite a drive to get home and worried roads will be bad 

On the pregnancy front I now have gestational diabetes. Had an appointment to learn all about it yesterday. So I saw a dieticain who has advised me on what to eat and what to cut back on, got a scan to check my wee man - who apparently has a large waist and then seen the consultants who talked me through what could happen. But we are hoping a change in diet will be able to control it.

I now though have the delightful task of stabbing my finger a minimum of 4 times a day to monitor my sugar levels.

It will be worth it when my wee one arrives though!!!


----------



## gmac2304

just had THE phone call - my bloods are fine, so I can start taking my tablets today!  woo hoo!!!     here's hoping February is our month!!!

Celtic Ghirl - we haven't 'met' but a huge congrats on your  

Susan - how did you get on this morning?

MrsMack - sorry that it wasn't your month!    for the next couple of weeks though!

Sonia - chin & tits up - my fingers are crossed for you!  here's hoping you get the results you want next Wednesday...

shortnsweet - sorry to hear about your GD!  hope changing ur diet does the trick...

hello to every1 else!  how we all coping with the snow today?

xx


----------



## tootypy

Hey girls,

Ah, my fingers are soo cold trying to type, and thats after being home for half an hour already!
Not been on for it seems like ages so taken a while to catch up on all the posts.  Went to stay wiht SIL and her DP and 4 month old wee boy.  He's very cute, but got really angry with his ma and pa as they were soooo ott gushing over him.  They know that we're under the fertility clinic (but not that I'm now pg) and I was raging at how insensitive they were.  They showed no sense of empathy that it could have been really hard for the two of us to be there.  They were so self-absorbed in their perfect world that they didn't notice that I didn't have any wine for the whole four days. Not that Im an alcoholic, I just like my wine    grrrrr.
ANyways, rant over.  Went to the midwife yesterday and got a whole load of bumff to read over and show DH, and today had to tell the dentist that I am 8 weeks, so starting to feel a bit more real.  Other than the raging psycho hormones, still no symtoms.

MrsCoops - yay for starting clomid! Hope that it does the trick for you 
Susan - hope you got on ok today.
Sonia - lots of   and luck to you for next week and the next cycle.

 to everyone else now trying to defrost at home 

toots
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

WHAT a day!!!  I had the dentisit this morning suppose to be at 8.45am got there at 10am - stuck on bus brrrrrr I was freezing.  Thankfully enough dentist still seen me (as think lots of her patients were running late).  Got into work at 11!!  Would rather have stayed cosy in bed.

Susan - How did you get on getting to the school??

Short - So sorry to hear about the diabeties so long as you and buba are keeping well - look after yourself

Sonia - Keep positive - thinking of you.

Mrs Coops - Yah well done - fingers crossed.

Mrs Mack - Keep positive - it will happen xx

BIG hello to all ive missed

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

What a nightmare this morning with the snow.  It took me an hour to get to the hospital for appointment (I only stay in Bridge of Don - 2 or 3 miles from the hospital).  It then took me an hour to get from the hospital out of of Aberdeen before my 40 mile journey to work.  As usual, got there and there wasn't a single bit of snow to be seen so nobody believed me!  

On the hospital front, it ended up only being a blood test and not a scan.  Got the phone call this afternoon saying my blood levels have doubled but not dangerously so just keep on the same dose and go back for a scan and bloods on Friday.

Tootypy - I completely understand.   Many a time I've had to watch my mum and dad fussing over my niece and going on and on about how wonderful she is when they know perfectly well, we've been struggling for years.

MrsCoops - good news that you can start your tablets today.  One step closer ... 

Shortnsweet - sorry to hear about your diabetes. Just think how much it'll be worth it when your little one arrives though.  

Hi to everyone else.  Speak to you all later
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, not caught up with everyone's posts as been ill, got a really bad head cold, just can't stop sneezing and been in bed yesterday and today.  
Hope everyone is well.  What a nightmare re your journey Susan.  We've had no snow at all in Ellon, just wet sleet today and it's all okay now.  My parents live in Danestone and know what the traffic can be like getting out of Bridge of Don, you didn't need that stress.
Bloo can't believe it's only next month that you're due your baby now, the time seems to have passed quick but know that's not the case when you're actually pregnant.  I can't believe I'm only 7-1/2 weeks, feels like I am about 18 weeks, the time is going so slow, not that I'm moaning, think it's just I'm anxious and worse cause Mike away so much.  
Celtic girl that's fab news, congratulations and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.  12 week scan is a scary time but it's fab to see your little one all formed.  So pleased for you.
Sonia you have a rocky road ahead but try and stay positive petal and fingers and toes crossed that everything will work out well for you.
Short sorry to hear about your diabetes, my mother in law has it and know it can be difficult to control.
Hiya to everyone I've missed.
Had a lovely weekend with my sister in law and her chum but it did knacker me, lots of late nights but they  had a nice time so was worth it.  January was a busy month so glad to be into Feb and hopefully a slightly quieter time.
Feeling wee bit weepy tonight, think I just miss Mike and every cramp I get in my tummy I fear the worst, which after what we've gone through I'm sure is normal.  Trying to stay positive but dreading next week's scan as scared this cold has affected the baby.  I watched a sad programme with Julie Walters too that I'd Sky +'d about a lady doctor who went to Switzerland for assisted sucided so that made me cry loads.  Went to see a future lady in Fyvie just before Xmas so away to read what she said to me and hope that it makes me feel much brighter and then away for an early night.  Sorry for moaning but thanks, as always, for listening my lovely friends.
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Carol - I watched that Julie Walters programme and cried lots too  

I've heard of that woman from Fyvie before.  She's supposed to be the best around.  Thought about trying to see her a few times before but she was always fully booked.  I saw her in the toilet queue at one of Derek Acora's shows at the exhibition centre a few years ago.  She gave my mum such a strange, knowing look that still freaks her out today! 

Just done tonight's injections and I could swear they're getting more and more sore each day.  Maybe it's just because I'm using a similar area each time.  Who knows!   All I know is I can't wait until the injections are over and it's EC time. Although when that time comes (hopefully next week some time) I'll probably be a bag of nerves again.   

Sitting here with a hot water bottle urging my follicles to grow, but not too much - don't want OHSS again!


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan what a shame your injections are so bad, I never really struggled with them, probably cause I have plenty of fat to inject into!  Will be    for you that you get your EC next week, really want it to be your turn susan.
The lady was fab, I phoned and got an appointment for the following week, think it must have been a cancellation.  I was so nervous as went on my own and just wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do after Isaac but some of the things she said just blew me away.  She was quite cold when I first went in but was really nice by the time I left, guess she gave me hope when I really needed it.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all this "snowly" day - wish I was still at home nice and cosy looking out at it  

Made it into work this morning as just started to come down when I was approaching town.  But have an appointment at the Maty this afternoon so dreading trying to get up there  

If heading out be safe - look after yourselves 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh scary roads today!!! Got up at 6.30 as normal, travelled from Bridge of Don as far as a lay-by at Ellon through blizzards, blowing snow and ridiculously slidy and untreated roads.  Decided after 1 hour of travelling through scary conditions to turn back which then took another hour to get home.  So basically spent 2 hours going nowhere in a car.

Now back home to check the Aberdeenshire schools closures website to find it went on at 8.45am about the school being open to 4th-6th years only and staff who can make it safely.  A bit late seeing as most teachers in the school live nowhere near the school.  I leave at 7.15 every morning and them putting it on the website 90 minutes later isn't really much help!  

I get so annoyed with that place.  They forget that so many of us are travelling 40 miles to work through appalling conditions.  It's no problem for the headteacher - he only lives about 10 minutes away!

Anyway, better stop ranting and raving.  Fortunately, took a pile of work home yesterday so will be working on that all day.

Bloo - hope you get to your appointment okay.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Susan gonna wait and see what like it is later on - then will consider cancelling or not!!

Nightmare for you getting into work - think you did the right thing tho as roads are really bad no point in putting yourself at risk.  A lot of people haven't made it into our place today and are STILL stuck in traffic!!

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Hey

I am sooo luck with the week I've got off   There's nothing better than seeing the crappy roads out the window, then curling up on the sofa will Phil and Fern for company!

Hope everyone else is getting on ok in all the snow and idiot drivers!

toots
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Booo tootypy SO jealous 

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey all

I still have a whole month off......


----------



## Bloofuss

Rub it in


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan what a nightmare, at least you're home safe and sound now but I'm terrified of driving in the snow.  I had to pick up a prescription so just drove into the centre of Ellon and home again and don't plan to go out again.  Mike away with the 4 x 4 so couldn't even use that.  Dog loves the snow though, he had a great time playing it, though he brings most of it back in with him as it sticks in snowballs to his legs!  
Bloo good luck with the hospital if you manage it.  Is it for a scan or just a check up?  
Away for an afternoon snooze as didn't sleep too good last night.  I look just awful with this head cold, must try and put some fake tan on tonight or Mike will get the fright of his life when he comes home tomorrow, look like a ghost!!  
Take care everyone
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Okay feeling totally s**t now.

Just materialised that I have made a BIG boob at work - feeling utter crap about it - just feel like weeping.  I know everyone makes mistakes but I just feel so utterly hopeless and useless    

Sorry bout the moan ladies but just feel so crap about it 

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

bloo - please dont feel c r a p about it these things happen just try and relax you going to be going on maternity leave soon so just blame it on the pregnancy hormones    You will be fine


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, blame the pregnancy hormones, Bloo.  Don't worry about it - we all make mistakes


----------



## gmac2304

this weather is a NIGHTMARE!!!  left the house at 8.20am, got to the Portlethen roundabout at 8.50am after driving thru a blizzard & down an ungritted A90 but couldn't get any further - the traffic on the flyover was at a standstill!  decided to sit in the ASDA car park til it got better but forgot to put my lights off so ended up with a dead battery - BOO!!! went into ASDA for a cuppa then decided to head home - drove for another 30 mins to get home, 2 hours after I first set out!  half an hour in the house though and the sun came out & melted the snow, so decided to venture back into work at lunchtime - what a carry on!!!   

meant to be driving to Glasgow on Sat morning - canna see that happening!   

Bloo - good luck this afternoon at the Matty!  and don't worry about work - we ALL make mistakes!

Saffa - lucky you!!!

Susan - enjoy your day in the house!  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, the weather's just a nightmare.  I left the house at 7.15 this morning, sat in a car for over 2 hours and arrived back home at 9.30am.  Hate getting up early when there's no need!  Can't believe it's only 1pm - feel like it's so much later.  Although it's stopped snowing here and where I work, it's the roads inbetween that's the problem.

What are you going to Glasgow for?  Is it something that can be postponed?


----------



## gmac2304

going down to stay with DH's brother & his family - won't go down if the weather is still bad, but have been looking forward to it for ages!!!     we always get snow at this time of year - I should know better than to make any plans!

xx

p.s. think we'll make it to Page 100 by the end of today?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for your "words of wisdom" I know we are all human and we all make mistakes but I just feel SO crap about making this one as it was SO stupid of me - maybe it is time for maty leave  

Not too sure if the person that wasn't happy about "the mistake" that wa smade will be too ready to allow me "mum brain" and to blame it on hormones - trust me to get a right snippet    

Leaving for Maty soon as sliding out - so be careful ladies.  My appointment is with the mental health team just looking over my meds - I might get kept in - the state of mindim in at the mo    

Thanks for you support and kind words  

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Hey Bloo

Good luck for this afternoon - drive safely.
Work sucks for me too - even though I'm on my hols, yesterday I heard that I've a complaint about me for when I go in on mon. The joys, and my mat leave is still 30 weeks away!

xx


----------



## gmac2304

what does every1 on here do for a living? i'm an Accountant for an Oil Company in Portlethen - been doing Accounts for *YEARS* now, _finally_ away to start my exams to become a Chartered Accountant...just wondered what every1 else did!!! obviously I know Susan is a teacher - and i'm pretty sure someone else on here is too, just can't remember who... 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

*WOO HOO!!!!**

Page 100...

xx*


----------



## Mummy30

Im a nothing just now!! Childminder up until xmas time, before that i was a nursery nurse!! Still miss that job now, worked for RGU uni at Garthdee and loved it!!!


----------



## Saffa77

pg 100 wow!!!

mrscoops - hope you have a good time this weekend!!!

I am a team secretary and have an awesome team I work for mostly guys and its me and another girl and we all the same sort of age.

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

Donsbabe - you're not a 'nothing'!  you're doing a very important job just now...    i would have loved to work with children - not really sure how I ended up in Accounts!  LoL...
xx


----------



## twinkle123

I was always going to be an accountant.  Did accounts, economics, business studies and secretarial studies at school then in my 6th year suddenly changed my mind and decided to be a music teacher.


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh i loved music at school, i took it as higher but unfortunately had a [email protected] teacher and only got a C. Inventing let me down.

Anyway, this is totally irrelevant so just ignore me, but to get my blood pressure down a bit im going to let of steam and have a rant!!

here goes...
Yesterday the school puts out a new circular and on it is details on how to have the sponsor form and premission slips in at the latest on friday.  ok, i think to myself.... what sponsor form?? So i get on the phone and say i know nothing about it, and was told letters and forms went out over 2 weeks ago. Lo and behold my son didnt get one.  Not the first time hes missed important forms. So i wasnt happy, receptionist (cow)said she would get teacher to put one in his bag today.

He comes home from school, first thing i do is check his bag..... oh quelle suprise, no form/letter.

Fuming, i storm out, hair not done today, in trakky bottoms and basically in a mess! Head to the reception to find out where on earth the letter is.  Cow tells me that she told his teacher to give him one and was gonna leave it at that!  "yes, but he HASNT got one and if it needs to be in by tomorrow he NEEDS ONE NOW" i said. Cow went through to ask the teacher and returned to say that it was  in his bag and my son must have lost it on the way home!     What a load of poo!! I live on the schools doorstep and he didnt lose it, HE DID NOT GET ONE. She told me to go home and look for it in his bag again!!     Needless to say, i refused to leave til i got one, so she just reached into a pile and gave me one, but she was not happy with me.  FFS, surely it was so much easier to give me one in the first place.  She couldnt have been anymore rude to me, her body language and attitude was awful, i felt like smacking her one or bursting into tears there and then.  AS if it was all my poor DSs fault.

Now ive no chance of getting a lot of sponsors for him, just me and MIL is all ill get. DP would have taken it to his work and i would have taken it round my pals but as its got to be in tomorrow theres just 2 names on it.

Ive put a sarcastic message on the bottom of it. " as i only got the form yesterday there has been no time to get sponsors - hence the lack of them"  and i have not written an apology.
The school always seems to be asking for money from us parents for some thing or another anyway.

Im so so mad at the moment, my DS may have a mild disability but to constantly blame him for things is a cop out for their mistake.  Its happened before and i never get an apology. I feel like ringing up carecommission and complaining.  I have never liked the school and have nearly pulled him out so many times. Cant wait til my meeting next week, im certainly going in there prepared and will not take any sh!t.

Thanks for listening!! lol


----------



## Saffa77

oh Donsbabe man I would of been FUMING too!!!! its true why couldnt cow just give you a form etc then and there instead of making you angrier and angrier that would make me made that they keep blaming your son for everything!!!! is he the only one with a slight disability or are there other kids with the same?  

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

I don't blame you for that rant!
That's so unfair for you and your son.  Is he in a main-stream school?  Don't like the sound of that receptionist.  What a welcoming atmosphere she must bring to the school! They're supposed to be overly nice and sometimes patrionizingly nice to parents whether they mean it or not!  Anyway, what was the problem with giving you another form even if it did turn up later at home?  It's only a bit of paper after all.


----------



## Mummy30

sonia, no the school keep telling me that they have other children with aspergers syndrome... thats supposed to put me at ease.... they are useless.

My meeting coming up will be the 3rd attempt at it, they keep cancelling, i requested it in august!!!

And... thats another thing, when cow called me up last month to say the 2nd meeting was cancelled i was like... errrr what meeting. "oh didnt you get a letter about it?".... duh, NO!! So that was another important letter i didnt get, cant blame my son this time!  You would think they are scared of me coming in....... actually i dont blame them, i would be!!! Ill be going in armed!! CANT WAIT!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi folks,

well I had a snow day today, roads were awful. Husband and I got stuck on a hill, thought we werent  going to be able to get back home even.

Not really much to report here, on day 2 of my blood sugars, they are still a bit high but dont think they are dangerously high, I am however getting bruised fingers lol.

We had quite a productive day sorting out our spare room/nursery ready to paint and set up. So feel quite pleased about that.

Dons sorry to hear about that horrible receptionist, she really should learn some manners or change her job I think!!

Anyway I am tired from my sorting today so gonna call it a night.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies!1

Well better day today and I am in a better humour after reading about that Receptionist Donsbabe - makes my little mistake I made at work nothing as at least I am always polite and helpful  

As I said before I used to work in a school reception (an academy tho) and I loved my job but the cow's that I had to work with made it unbearable for me and pushed me out - so different school but must be same sort of person - WHY work there if you can't stand it and you end up being irresponsible and dam right rude to people     - good for you Dons going up there - quite right  

Mrs Coops - I work for our LOVELY Aberdeen City Council for the Adoption & Fostering Service.

Well Dp and I were at one of the evening classes at the Ante-natal, Foresterhill last night and there were "loads" of us there must have been about 50 including partners!1  - Anyhoo they split us into 2 groups so it wasn't too bad - just basic info but very helpful.  Got the labour one next Tues - eeeeeeek not too sure of that maybe the less I know the better    

Dons/Short have you guys been to any classes yet??

BIG hello to all

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey bloo

No we've not been to any classes yet..... Im wondering if they will be up in peterhead or in aberdeen, hopefully here.  DP doesnt like the idea of going, think he is secretly hoping they are during the day so he has an excuse not to go!! He hates that sort of thing in group situations etc, im happy to go on my own anyway.

I hope we got a look round the matty, ill have to deliver in aberdeen and would love to see the place.

Actually im going to ask my midwife about things like that when i see her on monday, not seen her for ages.

Ive never had my tummy felt or measured so im keen for her to do that too.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya Dons

Well the classes that we are attending are general ante-natal classes as this is what the Maty are now doing - so I would recommend attending them as one of them is a show around the Labour Ward - I haven't been to that one yet but like you I am keen to see where I would be going.

The classes are both afternoon run and evening run so DP has been attending with me - prob not really his cup of tea either but felt good having him there with me.  They are organised like every 2nd Tues and every 2nd Thurs etc of the month and you just show up at the Maty and take it from there.  As I said last night there was a load of us.  She did reassure us that if that happens on the night of showing round the labour ward we just get shown around it small groups.  Im really quite nervous about that as it makes all SO real  

Did you not have you DS in Aberdeen?  Or would you rather go again since it is twinnies this time and see what will be different for you??

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh yeah im definately going to go, to me its all part of pregnancy and ill convince DP that this is his only chance of being a daddy and he should grab every opportunity with both hands... he'll go!!

I had DS in aberdeen yeah but i wasnt living in peterhead at the time and ex hub came with me to classes, but im sure they were at peterculter. I dont remember the trip round the delivery rooms but i know i did it.My memory is awful.  I remember the bath though lol.


----------



## Bloofuss

Yeah would defo recommend the Maty classes even tho there were 4 times that amount of peopel compared to my (so called) ante-natal classes they all seems so much more friendlier and chatty!!

Just scared of going into labour Ward and someone is screaming - I will run the other way  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies.

We dont really have proper antenatal classes up in our area due to shortage of midwifes. They do an evening class thing where different people come along and give us information, so its not too bad. DH and I have been to a couple so far, one was about car seat safety and was quite interesting. The other we attended was called round the clock where we went through a typical day day and what a typical day will be when baby comes to give us an idea of what life will be like.
Havent been to any more yet for one reason or another but am going to really try to attend from now till baby comes. Our class is every Wednesday night.

Not much else happening with me today, I am on annual leave today as hubby was meant to have a hospital appointment but they have cancelled it because of the weather grrrrrrr!!

Never mind more time to spend sorting out the nursery!!

Well have a good day ladies!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Had my day 10 scan and bloods today.  I've got 20 follicles - the biggest being 15, a few at 13 and loads at 11 and 12.  My lining is 8.8 (anything over 6 is considered good).  I got the phone call with my blood results a few minutes ago.  She says they're fine but they've gone up from 2.5 to 7.3 since Wednesday which she says is a big jump.  So basically, the stage I'm at I'm heading for OHSS again.  

I've to go back in on Sunday at 8.30am (yes, 8.30 on a Sunday morning!!!) for more bloods and scan and she says my EC is likely to be Tuesday.

She says my ovaries will be very swollen - could have told her that with all the niggles I've been having and to take it easy, avoid bending over, don't do any house work (like that one!) and increase my 2 litres of water a day. I usually drink a lot of water anyway, but this is getting ridiculous!  

Other than that, took the rest of the day off work because Friday is my quiet day and I don't have any classes after 11.30.  Went into town and then spent over 2 hours travelling the grand total of 4 miles home in the bus.  

DH is still at work but looking forward to telling him I'm not allowed to do housework.  
Susan
x


----------



## tootypy

Hey Susan

Yay for lots of follies and a great reason not to do housework, boo for OHSS
Hope you get on ok on Sunday and Tuesday.

I'm trying to decide whether to hold on and hope that the roads are quieter for the drive home in a couple of hours, or just grin and bear it now

x


----------



## Mummy30

well done susan on your follies...... hope sunday brings you good news and tuesday is on for your EC.

I dont know much about ohss...... you make sure and relax and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Susan and all,
I was in today as well for my Day 10 scan - ironic how you are worried about OHSS and too many follies and I am worried about not enough....just 9 follies this time (had 16 in my first ICSI) but once again my body seems have put all its efforts into creating one monster follie with the others being fairly miserable 9's and 10's. They  reckon that they will have to let the "monster" go and hope that the others make a concerted effort over the weekend to put on some beef. 

Hope your scan on Sun goes ok - they have asked me to go back on Mon rather than sun so you might have all those wonderful magazines to yourself!

Good luck with EC and the rest. Off to drink some more water......
Tracey


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Congrats Susan on the follies - fingers crossed all goes well on Sunday and best of luck for Tuesday - heres hoping with rest (no housework) and lots of water helps keeps those follies looking good at OHHS at bay!!

Tracey - best of luck to you as well hope you get the news you want to hear.

Well as for travelling home WHAT a nightmare I had left work early at 3 waitied for but until 3.45 was frozen finally on bust took 2 hours to get home.  My back was killing me and I had such a numb bum  

Not going anywhere or doing anything this weekend so it can SNOW all it likes - so long as it is clear by Monday  

Be careful out there ladies and drive safely 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Tracey - good luck for your scan on Monday. 

I'm rubbing in the doing no housework and taking it easy thing a bit too much.   Haven't moved from in front of the TV from hours now.  Had a chinese tonight because DH was home too late to cook and he didn't want me doing it!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

That's me back from my scan at the clinic.  Our appointment was 8.30 so we left in plenty time but had to wait for the nurses to arrive to unlock the unit. 

Anyway, I've got 22 follies (the biggest being 20, 2 at 18 and lots round about 14 and 15).  Just waiting for the phone call this afternoon but looks like I'll be in for my EC on Tuesday.  Feeling really bloated and heavy now and just want it over with. The nurse said she's surprised I'm not in more pain than I am because my ovaries are swollen and there's very little space left. She also said not to be surprised if I can't eat a lot because my ovaries are taking up too much space!

Went past Tesco on the way home to buy paracetamols, magazines and unperfumed baby wash in preparation for the next week. Treated ourselves to a cooked breakfast with tea and toast.  Choose far too much to put on my plate but Mmmm it was nice!   Feel like I've been up for hours now though. 

Enjoy what's left of the weekend
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

well done susan, mmmmmm cooked breakfast!  Im just sitting here waiting for my roast chicken to be cooked!!  Cant wait to eat the skin!


----------



## Saffa77

hiya

thats me back from Portugal - am nice and relaxed.

Susan wow well done girl!!!! give me some of those follies hahahah.  So glad that they monitored you better this time round - all the best of luck for Tuesday!!!! 

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome home Sonia.  I bet it was a thought coming back to this weather.  

Just had a phone call from Elspeth at the clinic.  My blood results aren't back yet but I'm definitely in on Tuesday at 8.45am.  Not long to go now! Excited, nervous, anxious.......... the list goes on and on!!!


----------



## Saffa77

hey Susan how very exiciting but daunting all at once - hope the blood results come back today and that they are good and     for Tuesday!!!!!! when do you think ET will be then?

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - great effort on the follies - good luck for EC on Tuesday
T


----------



## twinkle123

Not sure about ET Sonia.  I've never been in the situation of getting them put straight back.  I'm guessing Friday.   Does anyone else have any ideas here how many days is normal between EC and ET?


----------



## tissyblue

Think it depends on how many eggs fertilise - the norm seems to be Day 3 (unless that's a Saturday in which case its Day 2), but if you get lots, they might be persuaded to let you do a Day 5 transfer. 

At least with a Friday transfer you should get a couple of days to sit back and relax!
T


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh this is just typical of me.  I haven't even had my EC and I'm worrying about when my ET will be.   Being my 3rd IVF cycle, you'd think I would be getting calmer and more relaxed about it all.  No, not me!!!  

I'll be off from work Tuesday-Thursday.  Friday and Monday are days off anyway for mid-term and then the following Tuesday and Wednesday are in-service days.  Couldn't have landed at a better time (except during the school holidays but that would be just too lucky!)
x


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, i had 3 days inbetween EC and ET. The dates are in my sig!!

Elspeth is lovely, im sure thats the wonderful lady who did my ET..... cant remember who did EC, i was out of it lol.

For ET i was absolutely bursting to pee and i mean BURSTING!! I was so sore that she told me to let some out in the loo, but only a bit!  I ran to the loo (with my backside on view of everyone due to the gown lol) but for some reason couldnt manage even though i was desperate.  I sat there for ages, i whistled, counted, shut my eyes, ran the water, i did everything but nothing worked!  I kept hearing people wander around outside the loo too, and i dont like that at "normal" times lol.  When i went out DP thought i was doing a number 2!!! I was that long!

Anyway, im sure that my full bladder helped my lovely embies to settle in... and i didnt pee!! We made lots of jokes about me peeing which settled my nerves..... and afterwards i was allowed to pee.  I went once and again 5 mins later when i was bursting again!!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan this is a big week for you.  I hope everything goes well tomorrow for you and sending you a bucket full of   that you get good eggs and that they fertilise brilliantly.  Do you know if you'll put one or two back in?  Be thinking about you petal.
Sonia glad you had a nice holiday, just what you needed and must have been nice to see your mum and dad again.
Dons what a nightmare re your son's school, I hope your appointment goes well and they can understand your frustrations.  That lady sounded a right cow!  No need for bad manners at all.
Bloo that's great you're going to classes at the maternity hospital.  One day I'd like to turn right when I go in those doors and not either upstairs to the fertility clinic or to the dreaded Hazelhead Ward.  It must bring it all home to you that it's not long to go now, how exciting!
Tracey hope your scan goes well today.  I really struggled with being a poor responder when I went through  my IVF, it nearly got cancelled but thankfully they managed to get more eggs than I thought they would.  It only takes one and I was lucky enough to get pregnant that time around.  Good luck.
Hiya to everyone else.  Still in my pjs so better go and jump in the shower, got to take the dog out for a walk and then do some housework.  Sure I'll manage to fit in a wee snooze this afternoon too. 
We have our 8 week scan tomorrow afternoon, really nervous, will be for each one I'm sure and hope I don't get that lady again but just   there is a little heartbeat and our baby is growing as he/she should.  Still taking 400mg of Cyclogest morning and night so hoping that will be helping the little one.
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

good luck for tomorrow carol + susan too   

Ive got the midwife later on which im so glad about, i love going to see her. Puts my mind at ease hearing the heartbeats and just chatting about everything too.  I wasnt feeling that great last night and this morning too.  Dont feel sick but nauseous and you know when you just dont feel right.  Cant pin point whats wrong with me, full of heartburn,  indejestion, reflux and trapped wind too lol. Feel like theres a lump of food stuck at the back of my throat but theres not.

DS is also off school, he woke up today and looked white as a sheet complaining of a sort tummy. He is also full of the cold as the school never make sure he has his hat on or jacket fastened when outside even though ive requested he gets help with this. oh well.  HE seems fine now watching tv so ill just leave him to it!

Got to go and pee into those silly wee pots now, what a night mare that is to do. Why cant they make them easier to aim into.
Then suppose i should get dressed as expecting parcels from ebay, hate going to the door in my jammies lol! 

HAve a good day everyone xx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! hope you all had a nice weekend...

well, thats the 1st round of Clomid over & done with - am feeling OK so far ... well, apart from the horrendous mood swings!   i had a total barney with DH in ASDA on Saturday morning - told him to p*ss off & get the bus home! LoL...all because he was singing a song that I don't like! poor man!    still exciting to think that this time next week we could be 'nearly' pregnant! going in for my Day 12 scans on Saturday morning, so hopefully the tablets will have done their trick...

big   to everyone today!  hope we're all good...

lots of news over the weekend - will write more once I get through the VERY busy day that is ahead of me!  why oh why did I choose to be an Accountant...  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies 

Congratulations Susan was thin king about you - great result - hope it all goes well tomorrow sending you positive vibes xx

Carol - Hope you scan goes well - good luck - bet your excited about seeing little heartbeat again!!

Mrs Coops - Keeping everything crossed for you x

Sorry haven't been on before now but was watching our nephew on Sat night/Sun he is 10 months -  his mum and dad were moving house so no room for him as yet   shame.  - SIL also has a daughter and there are only 13 months between the two don't know how she copes!!!! So all I did after he was gone was sleep and sods law couldn't sleep at night - think I was overtired which is horrible - and I have been having the strangest of dreams for a while now -  

Glad there has been no more snow - but freezing.  I phoned in work and took and annual leave day today as just felt like I had been hit by a truck (no energy) unsure if having nephew just pooped me out or whats up - bit like you said Dons hard to pinpoint but just "didn't feel right".  Didn't fancy venturing out when weather bad (and not easy to walk in anyway).  Maty leave starts end of next week YAH!!!

Hope you are all keeping well and if out and about take care.

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

How are we all today?

Carol - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow although there's no reason why it shouldn't. You'll feel much happier once you hear the heartbeat. Hopefully you won't get the same nurse again.  

MrsCoops - keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sorry to hear you've been having mood swings. The things we go through!  

Bloo - not long to go for you.  I bet you'll be glad once your maty leave begins.  

Dons - sorry to hear you and DS are not feeling too good.   Hope your appointment went well. 

Well, EC tomorrow.  Spent loads of time today organising work for all my classes. It's a great thought not having to go to work for a while but it's so much easier to be there rather than the hassle of organising cover work.

Getting really nervous for tomorrow.  Don't know why - I've been through it before.   As long as everything goes exactly the same as last time, I'll be fine.  Just don't want to remember or feel anything again.

Got to do silly things like shave legs etc, tonight .... I'm sure the nurses don't care but want to look my best for the occasion.  

Will no doubt be back on here tonight
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Susan I plan to do exactly the same re shaving legs and other parts  .  Just like to feel groomed when I go to the hospital.  I am so so nervous about it, I cry as soon as I step into the hospital, really am a big softie and not great at dealing with difficult things.  Mike home tonight though so he'll be with me, my rock as always.  
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone - hope you all had a good day.

Susan - haven't even thought about shaving my legs - is it compulsory Bizarrely I was due a leg wax on Thurs but have had to cancel it as Thurs is EC day!!! Yeah - seems that there are enough follies today for them to pencil me in.

Stimming for an extra day this time around in the hope that makes a difference. Saw one of the lovely sisters at AF today who told me that there is probably enough surplus in the Gonal F pens for me to not need to buy another day's worth, just so long as I don't mind stabbing myself with all the pens again....!

Have a relaxing evening all you mums to be!
T


----------



## abdncarol

Got some cramps and some light spotting ladies so  not looking good for this little one.  Not sure if I can handle being back in the Hazelhead ward again tonight, Mike not due home until 830ish so feeling really low.


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Carol - big hugs for you     I'm no expert but I'm sure light spotting is perfectly normal.  Hopefully one of you pregnant ladies will back me up on this. I'm sure you'll feel much happier after tomorrow.  

Tracey - I worry about the stupidest of things! Tidying like mad tonight, cutting nails and organising bank statements   like I'm going away for months! I'm only going in for my EC and will be home a few hours later. Now obsessing about what to eat and when tonight as I've to fast from midnight!

What time is your EC on Thursday?  I hope you're a lot calmer than me and thinking a lot more rationally!   

xx


----------



## tootypy

Hey,
Don't have much time as going out 10 mins ago and still have to wrap DH's birthday present (at least I have my priorities sorted!)

Carol, I didn't want to just read and run.  Huge amounts of       for you

love to everyone else

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say loadsa luck for tomorrow Susan will be thinking about you - hope it all goes well - keep us informed.  And yeah looking forward to Maty Leave just hope I don't get bored  

Carol - Sending you HUGE   don't give up hope and think positive - remember I had a bleed at about 5/6 weeks and thought the worst and look at me now - so chin up - spotting or even bleeding is very very common.  I know it is really hard to do but please try not to worry just rest up and look after yourself xxx

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

evening all

Carol      am   for you - try to be as positive as you can oh I can just imagine what you must be feeling right now!!! Please let it be nothing.

Susan - am sooo excited for you for tomorrow wow this day has finally come for you - try  not be too nervous and do let us know how you get on.

I have my appointment on Wednesday -  really dont feel like entering that clinic! especially after being in the hospital all that time!!!

Bloo - wow time is flying for you too when you due exactly?

to all the others hi and chat later

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

oh Carol        i have read that early spotting is common and AF cramps are too......  im hoping its just your body letting the wee one nestle in to be cosy...   

I had a mild scare today at my appointment. The MW took a while to find my girls heart beat and had to call on another mw to help her. They did say they could eventually hear a faster beat than the other one but it was very feint.  So now, i cant wait til wednesday so i can see it for myself.  I get scared as she barely moves whereas he wriggles about most of the day.

My ante natal classes start at 30 weeks and run for 5.  but its 10am-12pm every wednesday which means DP cant come along. oh well. 

All im going to think about tonight is carol....


----------



## Bloofuss

Donsbabe - Hope all goes well and you see your wee girl - im sure all okay - just her brother trying to outshine her (typicl bloke being louder lol).  Remember there are classes at the Maty which they do in an evening so you could always attened them with DP?? 

Sonia - I am due 24th March (I hope I hope I hope - don't want to go over).

Crol - Remember to let us know how you get on as will all be thinking of you.

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah i know theres classes at the maty but tbh DP isnt overly fussed and going through to aberdeen after a days work doesnt appeal to him.  He is so laid back and hates this type of thing anyway.  

He has just tried to use a toilet roll to listen to the heartbeats haha i couldnt stop laughing. He has now put on classic fm to let them hear the music!!


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Ladies!!!

Seems like everyone is having a busy week!

Carol -      your way...and will br   for you! Stay positive! I have read as well that it is common to have light spotting and AF like cramps.....just little bub trying to implant and make him/her self comfy!!!

Susan - all the best in your coming ec and et......      be also    for you!

Mrs Coops - all the best of     vibes sent your way!!!!

To everyone else that i have missed and not managed to catch up with, good luck and big  sss!!!

I have a rather odd question to ask here...am not sure if this the place to ask it...but does anyone of you have an experience with natural assisted IUI and be put on progesterone pessaries? and if so, my question is really, is it possible to have a bfp from a hpt 15dpo? I was really cheeky this past weekend and had taken a hpt and the result was bfp......i know i was not supposed to, but i could not resist since it was 15dpo......whilst still on pessaries.......am stopping pessaries tonite...so hope that AF stays away and i can confirm my results...but i guess i wont know till 48hrs after the last pessary is taken!...anyone with answers for a silly me? 

Thanks!
-may-


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Sorry i haven't been around for the last week or so... was rushed into hospital sat 31st due to chronic pain.... i was admitted straight away and put on a morphine drip...  Was terrified my cysts has ruptured but they hadn't... was a severe Endo flare apparently...  The week in the gynae ward was the most horrendous time i;ve ever had in hospital...  my treatment in there was nothing short of shocking!!  They didn't find out any of my medical history the whole time there... told me that i shouldn't be there for pain etc...  I saw Dr H at the fertility clinic on the monday and he was horrified at the treatment i was getting there...

I've been given an injection for putting me into temp menopause??  Does anyone know anything about this??  Dr H hopes this will bring me some relief....  he also said this is done anyhoo to prepare the womb for receiving egg donation??

I don't have much more news as such...still in pain, but its settled a wee bitty...

Will catch up on everyones posts later on today

xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well ventured back to work today!!

Gems - just wanted to send you HUGE   what a nightmare for you - I really hope things start to improve and you are pain free - know what you mean about that ward I was put there years ago (I was only 16) and it was horrendous I was with all these really old ladies who were close to death's door and who got up thorugh the night etc........

Dons - You made me laught with DP listening to heartbeats   - My DP has been the same with the music except my bubba has been getting "classical"  

 to all - hope to hear from Carol & Susan xxx

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Gems - oh   hope you are feeling better and know exactly what you mean about the gynae ward in the hospital I was there for 2 weeks!!!! its HORRIBLE and you feeling like an idiot!  Hope you start to feel better as the days goes by.  Regarding to the temporary menopause I am on those too I am on decapeptyl.  Basically it just stops your whole system so you dont produce any oestrogen and therefore you have menopause.  I was on them for 3 months prior to my last IVF but didnt work for me but have heard that it can improve your egg quality etc when you have ivf so basically instead of downregging beforehand you will already be downregged already.  They definately dont let you have any endo pain whatsoever but the only thing with them is the symptoms you experience like headaches, decreased sex drive, hot flushes and sometimes insomnia - the hot flushes are the worst but you can ask your gynae to prescribe you some HRT which dosent let you have those symptoms.

Dons - am sure your girl is fine probably just shy... hahahah DP and toilet roll.

Carol - hope you ok!?

to the rest


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, well got my scan moved to this  morning and one healthy heartbeat seen and the baby has grown loads in the last 10 days.  So relieved it's unbelievable.  I am away for a snooze as didn't sleep a wink last night.
Susan hope you got on brilliantly today and they got lots of eggs.  
Thank you all so much for your kind words and will be back on later.

Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Carol

SO chuffed for you - bet you are so relieved - you just rest up and look after yourself xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi Gems -     glad you are home and getting better now.

Carol - so so glad everything is fine, i reckon the cramps last night was due to a growth spurt.

Im going swimming again tonight, taking DS with me so we can have some fun time. He came out of school today at lunch and bolted upstairs to his room and grabbed his stress ball. I bought him a bright green sqeezy ball so he could take his anger out on it instead of me and the furniture, and its the first time he's used it so i was chuffed.  He wasnt a happy bunny something happened at school and he wont talk about it.  For once ill bite my tongue and not call the school to find out whats going on. Cant be bothered with the hassel!! 

He was fine to go back, i lectured him on not to go skating on the "ice rink" thats appeard on the football pitches in the playground- think every kid in the school is sliding on it - and told him what would happen if he fell blah blah blah.... off he goes... straight to the ice and skids on it!!  Little monkey, cant wrap him up in cotton wool anymore, keep forgetting he is 7 now!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Just a quick post tonight so sorry it's a bit of a "me" post!

EC went well today. They got 10 follies and from that got 10 eggs.  I had 22 follies at Sunday's scan so not sure where the other 12 went to!   Happy enough with 10 though because it seems a safe enough numer not to be at too much risk of OHSS.  

Apparently, I cried all through the procedure with the pain (although as normal, I don't remember a thing!)   Not feeling too bad now.  I'm fine when I've found a comfy position but moving around is still very painful.  I'm not particularly comfy just now which is why I won't stay long!

Just to wait for the phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilised.    
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Never managed personals before but seeing as everyone else tries to make the effort  :

Susan - that's great news today - 10 is excellent!! Didn't realise that you could make a noise whilst sedated - got me really nervous now that I swear or say something completely inappropriate! Fingers § that you got some good eggs.

Donsbabe - hope you enjoyed your swim with DS - remember making long slides in the snow in the playground but always massive disappointment when the janny used to throw sand over them...kill joy!

Carol - phew! Mucho relief for you I'm sure. Keep resting up.

Gems - sorry to hear that you have been having a rough time of it. Bet its nice to be home again.

Bloofuss - bet you are counting the days now till Maty leave??

Mrs Coops - hope the wonderful world of accounting was exciting today! What news?

Saffa77 - hope all goes well tomorrow.

Greetings to everyone else - hope you are all well.

Got the trigger jab to look forward to at 9.15 tonight, then needle free day tomorrow - yay!

Just noticed its snowing again. Where did that come from
T


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Carol - Yay so glad everything is ok !! you rest up ok.

Susan - wow 10 follies that is awesome and yeah were did the other 12 go to?  hope they all fertilise and that you have loads to freeze too. thats good you could even try for blasto if you can with so many eggs to spare.

Just a quick one as feeling tired.

Goodnight
Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

ill be popping on here all day to wait for susans news, hope they got down and jiggy last night!! 

We have quite a bit of snow up here, came on last night when we were swimming and MIL was terrifed driving home.

DS is just delighted and off to school quite happily. Poor mite though, i dont have any gloves for him but he says he doesnt care!!  

Ive got my 24 week scan today    and DPs work mate has his 12 week scan straight after us. He was keeping it a secret but had to tell us as we would bump into him today  

Bev xx


----------



## gmac2304

MORNING! how are we all this cold Wednesday morning  do you think this snow is EVER going to melt 

*Tissy* - thanks for the personal! i'm doing grand thanks - still struggling on with my month end, but only another 2 or 3 days to go ... then it will all start over again!  got my CD12 scan on Saturday - hopefully that'll give me something to smile about! lots of weird feelings in my belly just now - think my ovaries have finally started to do something this month!

*Susan * - big  for today! REALLY hope you're eggs are all fertilised & you get to move on with the next step - sorry I know nothing about IVF, so not sure what happens next 

*Donsbabe* - good luck with your scan today!

*AbdnCarol * - bet you were so relieved to hear baby's heartbeat the other day! am so glad that everything is OK!

hope everyone that i've missed is also doing good - speak soon!

MrsC xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Well, got the dreaded phone call from the clinic not that long ago.  Apparently there were 9 eggs and not the 10 that it said on the form!  Anyway, doesn't matter because 7 of them have fertilised.     I've to got for my ET on Friday (the 13th!!!!!!!!!) at 11.30am.  Just as well I'm not superstitious.  Now, there's the whole 'how many do we put back' thing to think about before Friday.  We always decided that we would have 1 the first time, and then 2 every other time.  Oh the decisions!  

Feeling a lot better today.  Still some cramping and twinges when I move about but nothing like my other 2 cycles when I was being sick constantly and in horrendous pain. 

Bev - hope your scan goes well today.  

Time for a confession - I'm still in my pj's and dressing gown! Didn't want to risk going into the shower and the clinic phoning.  It's not my fault they took ages to phone.  

Anyway, should really go and have a shower and watch the rest of Loose Women.
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

great news susan!!!  We just said we would put back whatever the embryologist thought best, and 2 it was!! 

My scan was good, the reason im not feeling much movments at left side is cause she has decided to get comfy in a transverse position at the top- he has moved again back to head down !!  Once again he spent the whole scan time yawning, he did that last scan too. Like father like son  

Sorry for going on... i love scans....  

And next time the scan is at a time after school so DS will come, cant wait to tell him!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Susan that is FANTASTIC news!!!!!!      wow out of 9 the 7 fertilised man you must be soooo chuffed.

Dons- so cute your scan must of been seeing the boy yawning - lol

Well I had my appointment at the clinic today to discuss my flare up protocol so I start my next cycle with my next period which should be about 1 month away.  Then HOPEFULLY i get follies this time round with my one and only ovary!!!! ladies please   for me that I get some good news for once as last year was HORRIFIc with all that has happenend to me and am only 31 what is going to happen next   well If i miraculously get follies then those will be frozen for after my reversal op for my stoma which should be in May then will wait about 3 months then get FET oh so far away yet but hey nothing happens in a hurry.

anyways enough me me me post chat laters
Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - good news that you'll be getting to start your next cycle soon. This whole TTC business is just one long wait!  Never did I think 5 1/2 years ago that I would still be waiting.

Had an argument with DH when he got home from work.  We decided not to tell anyone about my ET on Friday and were going to say that because of my past OHSS, I would get a FET in a few months instead.  Our parents knew about the EC but I couldn't deal with the hassle of them wanting to know before the 3 months is over.  Anyway, he's just gone and told his mum on the phone that I'm getting my ET on Friday and we'll find out in 2 weeks time if it's worked or not.    So now she'll be waiting for us to say if it's worked or not.  I get on really well with her but didn't want anyone finding out before the 3 months were over (except you lot of course, but that's different!)

Anyway, rant over.  Just felt like getting it all written down
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - so pleased for you - that's great news. Hope ET goes well and don't try and jump off the bed straight away!

I agree with Donsbabe - unless you have really strong views on eSET, I would be inclined to go with what the embryologist recommends - lets face it, they have seen more embryos than we have!

Saffa77 - fingers crossed for you - the docs know more now than they did last time so here's hoping it works out for you.

In for EC tomorrow. Wish me luck! Am "celebrating" the prospect with a Becks alcohol free beer - tastes foul but looks like the real thing. Have persuaded hubby off the booze for five days now (reckon that's the longest he's ever gone without since he was 17 (he's 50!!). He reckons his liver will be horribly confused.....

Bye for now
T


----------



## Mummy30

Tissyblue -     good luck for tomorrow, i loved EC. Was dreading it but thw whole feeling of "waking" up was lovely!! I am a bit mad but loved not knowing what was going on but wide awake!!

Susan - rant away, ive ranted on here a few times myself, always good to get it out of ya.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I didn't get back online yesterday, Mike and I were both in bed at 8 o'clock cause we hadn't slept the night before cause of the worry.  
Susan that is fantastic news, so delighted for you     .  We got 2 put back in too when we fell pregnant last time.  I understand about you wanting to keep it to yourself. I am such an open book that I think everyone knew round about me but it's a personal decision.  I so   for you that this is the lucky one for you.  Will be thinking about you on Friday as know it can be a worrying time.  The 2ww seems like a lifetime.
Sonia will keep everything crossed for you petal that you get lots of follies this time, you have certainly been through so much last year and deserve some good news.  I was a poor responder but hot water bottles, brazil nuts and pineapple made the difference for me, worth a try if nothing else.
Tissy wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow too.  I know what you mean about the Becks beer.  Last time I drank non alcohol wine but not in the mood for it this time, I'm craving milk right now so must be what my body needs for the little one.  
Aw Dons seeing your two little ones must be so special.  You made me laugh about your son taking after his daddy  .  What is your due date?  Twins!  So exciting!
Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well on this snowy day.  Went for lunch with my next door neighbour today, think she's struggling with the two little ones so she just needed to get out of the house.  
Mike home tomorrow and then away to see his kids this weekend so I'll be home alone for Valentines Day.  Anyone got anything exciting planned for it?  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - my EDD is 3/6/09 for 40 weeks and 13/5/09 for 37 weeks.

Valentines day lol, my DP says we are too old for that carry on.  What a cheap skate he is. I better get flowers at least or ill not be happy.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evenbing ladies

Sorry im just getting on line now!!  Been a bust day had Midwife in the morning and then my ante-natal class in the afternoon - came home shattered!!

Susan - Congrats on the 7 follies I am SO chuffed for you that is excellent news!!  We only had the two that fertalised so just opted for the one to be put back in - I guess it is a decision that only you can make - but we have been told that there is just enough chance of losing two as there is losing the one - good luck - I think this will be your time (I can feel it in my water - or maybe thats just bubba on my bladder - again  ) 

Dons - Glad all was okay at your scan and twinnies are doing well.

Sonia - Good luck as I said above got a feeling 2009 gonna be lucky for us ladies 

Carol - Glad all is well with you and as for valley day mmmmmm might get something fine to eat but thats about as far as it goes (mind you DP in a strop with me at the mo - so will wait and see.....)

Well my news is all going well with bubba and I (blood pressure etc all ok) - but have been suffering lots of pains past few days just like period cramps and bubba been pressing on bladder which is sore - but all normal I am told - also baby has dropped slightly so chuffed about that hope he/she stays in the right position.

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Tissy - lots of luck for EC tomorrow     There's honestly nothing to it.  It's the men who seem to have the problem.  When the couple were in before us yesterday, the man came out half way through because he was feeling sick.  The same happened the EC before - he came out feeling faint!  But for us, it's just a nice snooze with your eyes upon.  Very strange!!!  

Well, DH and I are speaking now! We had a heart to heart about little petty things that are bothering me and he seemed to understand.  I always dreamed of discovering I was pregnant myself, buying DH a congratulations card and surprising him with his favourite meal and the big news.  Nothing can be further from the truth now!  The plan for his parents finding out was to take over some photos to show them one day and have our scan picture hidden in the middle of it all.  Think I'm just living in a dream world!  

Still undecided on the 1 or 2 transfer. Leaving it up to the embryologist seems like a good idea.  They are the experts after all. 
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Tissy all the best for today!!! let us know how you get on.

Bloo - hope you enjoying the antenatal classes!

Susan - All the best of luck for tomorrow! you so deserve this chick!  If it were me I would go for 2 but that is because my endometriosis is bad, but if i get 1 embie i will be lucky!! But like you say they know best also depends on quality of eggs etc who knows you may even have 1 good blasto which is better than a 2/3 day transfer they say but then again it all depends etc.  Are you nervous?

Cant believe its snowing again and am going to go view a place this morning  thinking of moving as our landlord is irritating us ..... hahahahah.

Chat later
Sonia


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all - just to let you know the EC went ok - they got six eggs from 8 follies so am pleased with the number and just hope they are all at the right stage to "get down and jiggy with it"!

EC completely different from last time (when I don't remember a thing between getting the sedative and waking up) - this time I was conscious and pretty much aware of everything that was going on! Think I preferred being out of it as it was my favourite part of the whole tx last time!

DH chose to wait behind (he's too squeamish - can't even watch Casualty) so he could "prepare himself for the task ahead" (maximise the coffee and biscuits opportunity). Think he was expecting lots of compliments for doing his part  

Back home now and off to have a cup of tea and a rowie, then daytime TV. I will be ready to shoot myself by Countdown...!

Enjoy the snow everybody and hope you are having a good day. 

Susan - good luck for tomorrow. Whatever you decide, you will have thought it through lots and that will always make it the right decision.

T


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Tissy   Let's hope they do their thing overnight and you get a positive phone call tomorrow. Don't think I would have liked to have been aware of everything happening. I'm getting fed up with daytime TV and have been making my way through things I've Sky+ and haven't got round to watching.  Hope you're feeling okay.   Just take it easy and relax.  I have been but am still quite crampy.  Just hope it's okay for tomorrow.  

Sonia -  hope your viewing went well.  I'm not envious of anyone having to go out in this weather today. Feeling quite relaxed about tomorrow - if only I could decide how many I want put back!    Think I'll have to spend most of today on here trying to decide what to do.

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

How are we all this snowy day?  God don't know bout you guys but im getting fed up of it now - it is STILL snowing and having to trudge through it is a nightmare!!  Just hope I get home okay tonight and no 3 hours on a bloody bus again!!

Susan - Glad you are taking it easy and relaxing - Friday 13th is a lucky day DP and I met on a "black Friday" so it will be lucky for you  

Just stuffed my face with cherry pie and custard it was SO fine but I could just sleep now zzzzzzzzzz

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

tissy - great numbers... hope they have a great time tonight!!

How bad are the roads in aberdeen? 

We are heading into mothercare tomorrow night, hope its open til 8, then out to banchory to stay with my mum for the weekend. Not wanting to go if the roads are bad for obvious reasons. My mum has no idea as she is house bound due to a recent operation she had on her foot, hence why we are going down.

The roads are fine up here in peterhead but weve not really had bad snow.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Dons

Snow still coming down here in town but not lying (as yet) unsure what like it is out the road - if on later will tell you what like it is out Culter way 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just had a mild panic there!  An embryologist just phoned and of course my first reaction was that something is wrong.  All she wanted to let me know though was that they have to change my ET time tomorrow to 10am.  

I asked her about the quality of the eggs but she said they haven't looked because they don't like to disturb them until the day of the transfer.  I was hoping she would let me know and that would help me decide how many to get put back.  

Can't comment on the roads because I haven't been out of the house since Tuesday! DH is on his way home from work in Inverurie just now so I'll see what he says.
xx


----------



## Saffa77

lol at susan!  I can just imagine what went through your mind!!!!! oh yay so its at 10am tomorrow how exciting!!!! hope they all top quality did you not discuss with them about getting them to blasto?  let us know how you get on so tomorrow you already on the 2WW.    

looks like it has stopped snowing been out and about today around town and roads were fine snow not settling.

Sonia


----------



## tootypy

Hey everyone,
Sorry not been on this week, been out too much and had about 5 pages to catch up on!  At least I got home a bit early from work becaus of the (lack of) snow so can catch up with you all before DH comes home.

Susan - that's brilliant news about your EC.  Hope everything tomorrow goes well lots of   and   for you.  I understand about your rant with DH.  Mine told his this week, depite us agreeing to wait till after my 12 wk scan. Think he's a bit too excited and feels hard done by that we told my mum and dad a couple of weeks ago.  But that's different!
Good luck for tomorrow Tissy!

Oh gems, sounds like you had a crap time in hosp.  Hope that you're feeling all better now and not trying to do too much too quick.

For Valentines day, I'm leaving DH for a week and going away with 4 friends for a girlie week in a cute little cottage in the Highlands    He'll be fine living like a slob for a week, living on take-aways and leaving the toilet seat up.

Can I just check how far in advance you pregnant girlies heard about your 12 week scan? I know patience isn't my strongpoint (understatement!) but the m/w referred me last week and I kinda hoped for a date before I go away.  The only symptom I had of sore 
(.)(.) has now gone away, so getting really worried.  REckon I'll POAS at the weekend to just check.

Hugs to you all

toots
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Oooooh I am so excited for you Susan - I really hope everything goes well - Friday 13th a lucky lucky day - honest  

Hope everyone in fine fettle today im happy cause it's Friday!!   and NO more snow so lets hope it is gonna be shifting soon!!

Tootypy - I got my appointment for 12 weeks scan not long after I had first midwife appointment - I remember they actually scheduled me in for 13 weeks but I was hoping for it to be before my SIL wedding so I asked if I could re-schedule it to the week before (told them I was going away - which wasn't a lie as DP and I did go away for a few days after her wedding) and they were fine about changing it.  Heres hoping you will hear soon - when are you 12 weeks??

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan!!! am thinking about you! 

Chat to yous laters

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

I'm back and now officially have 2 little embies back on board.   We were still undecided about how many to get back but the embryologist recommended the 2 so we went with that.  The other 5 aren't doing particularly well so she doesn't think we'll be able to freeze any.  Although she did say she would try to take them to blasts by Monday and then freeze them if successful.  She's not holding out much hope for them though.

Anyway, doesn't matter because the 2 I got back are good quality.  

It was a bit of nightmare during the transfer because she couldn't get the catheter through and had to use an enormous pair of scissors to snip me! Wasn't the most pleasant of experiences and the whole thing was quite uncomfortable but it doesn't take long and some deep breathing got me through it!  

So, another day of relaxing it is.
Speak to you all later
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats Susan - glad it all went well (well apart from the snipping moment  ).

Keeping everything crossed for you    

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

good luck Susan!  really, really hope that this is your time...      

me thinks this is gonna be a long 2WW for us all - think we're all praying you get the right result!  

xx


----------



## Saffa77

susan yay how very exciting!! I dont even know you but couldnt stop thinking about you this morning    So glad you had 2 put back and that they are good quality!!! hope you rest up and hope this works out for you    Im scared as I will be lucky if I even get 3 follies eeeeeeeeek and what if they dont survive or fertilise , oh well its something we all got to go through and they say you do only need 1 so anyways let us know how you get on ok

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Sonia

Jjust wanted to pass on a   to you.  I was a poor responder and only go 2 follies first time and then on a "higher" dose of FSH got none - no explanation - nothing - STILL haven't got a clue today what went wrong or didn't go right  

I know I had to end up going down the donor egg route (given this as only choice) but just wanted to say to you - look at me now - so whatever happens or whatever way you have to go - keep positive    

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo 

thanks for the lovely words!! that is so very strange that they didnt let you know as to why you didnt respond! how annoying  but yeah what also worries me is that the donor egg route is now an even longer wait for no one donating!! how long did you wait for DE?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Yup still frustrating to this day as all the I tests done before ICSI (as it was initially male factor) I was told all okay with me - was ovulating etc.

So was a total shock to be such a poor responder and then told nothing else they could offer or do for me other than the DE route.  (quite bluntly)  

Think we were quite lucky we had to wait 18 months and then got the offer of being a 2nd recipient - if we opted for 1st maybe would have been longer - but again - lucky for us it worked!!

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

SUSAN - congrats on being PUPO!!           glad everything went ok and hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.  Like sonia said, we dont know each other, none of us do, but we are all close enough to tell certain details of our lives and in return think and pray for you all the time  


I had an awful nights sleep last night, settled in bed with chat magazine at 830 and went to sleep about 930. Got up at 12 to pee, then took ages to get back to sleep. Got up at 2 to pee then was still awake at 345 so wandered down to the kitchen to make a cuppa and eventually settled on the sofa. Took a while to get to sleep cause the clock, tick tick tick tick lol but i managed about 3 hours in the end!   Its not my bump keeping me up its mostly heartburn, indejestion, dry mouth/lips due to blocked nose and needing to pee every 2 hours   .  Still getting me used to no sleep for when may comes.

Heading to mothercare tonight and i really cant wait. My dad and his wife have offered to buy us 2 cots including bumpers etc so desperate to get them bought. Cant see what space weve left for storage until i get them so ASAP. 

Loving the schools being off til thursday, i love having my DS at home and theres no stress with school issues.... and DS and i can bum around in jammies for as long as we like.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwww Dons so jealous of you and DS bumming around in your jammies sounds SO good to me - bet you love having him at home!!  

With you on the broken sleep due to pee trips - I am usually up every 2 hours - and took hellish cramp in my leg last night practically shot out of bed it was THAT sore - WHAT is that all about    

Not complaing tho - guess it is all part of the joys!!!

Excellent about you getting your TWO little cots - HOW cute and HOW exciting two lots of new things one in pink and one in blue - all my stuff cream lol lol  

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

ill have to post a picture of a before and after pic of our spareroom/computer room turned nursery!! But maybe when theres no junk lying all over the floor!!  got a nice rocking chair that mum found in a charity shop, its nice as its not your usual baby feeding modern chair, its dark wood and actually very heavy but very comfy. Not liking the brown flowery cusions on it though but just covered them with a blue throw that matches the sofa bed.


----------



## Bloofuss

Rocking Chair sounds lovely I have ALWAYS wanted one - but no room for it where we are at the mo!!  

Don't think I would like to scare people with a photo of my nursery as it is just a bare walled/floored/celinged room at the mo - good job bubba doesn't need to be in it's own room straight away!  DP being doing his utmost to get it finished  

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, so hope this is the first sign of the snow disappearing, hate driving in it!  Susan that is fantastic news that you have two little ones onboard, what a shame though what you had to go through but it will    be worth it.  You keep resting up and let your hubbie pamper you.  
Bloo and Dons how exciting that you're thinking of doing your nurseries, Bloo I can't believe how soon it will be for your little one being here.  Bet you can't wait to meet him/her.  
Toots you have a fab time away with your friends.  I go away with about 10 of my girlfriends each year, think this year it's going to be to Inverness.  We normally got in September but hopefully I'll be due that month so think we're making it June this year.  I haven't been to see the midwife yet, must go and make an appt now for next week so they can book me in for my scan.  I think after my next scan (at 10 weeks) then I'm handed over to the  normal clinic but still hoping I can get a couple of extra ones after losing isaac so late.  
Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?  Mike away this afternoon to see the kids so just me and the dog - again. Could go and meet up with some friends but think I just want to chill out.  Much more sickly this time around so quite happy being a lazy bones.  Mike will be home on Sunday around 7ish and he doesn't go down south again till Tuesday so at least he'll be home Sunday and Monday night.  Miss him loads when he's away, just knowing he's there makes me sleep better and not worry as much.
Well have lovely weekends, sure I'll be on here again.
Carol
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all,

Just to say well done to Susan on getting her two embies safely back on board. Don't fancy the scissors moment much tho.... 

Good news at our end cos we got 5 embies fertilised from our six eggs - must have been the lack of Tennants in the "swimmers" this time round!!!

Got to go back in for Day 2 transfer tomorrow morning so hope they all make it through the night safely. Was really hoping for a Day 3 transfer but no can do. Being taken out for a pre Valentine curry tonight and then looking forward to putting my feet up for the next few days. Have a stack of DVD's lined up to enjoy without feeling guilty about the washing/ironing/hoovering etc

Saffa77 - you probably feel like you are treading water at the moment waiting for your turn to come but time will pass quickly and you will get there, I'm sure.

Take it easy everyone - reckon our DH's/DP's will remember Valentines Day tomorrow
T


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck for tomorrow Tissy and enjoy your curry tonight.  My hubbie has already left me his card and present, sure it's a cd but being good and leaving it until tomorrow.
Away to put on my pjs, then watch Corrie, American Idol and early to bed, what an exciting life I lead  
xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi ladies!! How are all of you this evening? Looks like lots has been going on! 

Susan - Great to hear that you have now 2 embies on board!! all the best and sending you lots of great      vibes!!!!
Tissy - Congrats on your fertilised embies and good luck for ET tomorrow!!!
Everyone else - hope that all is well and lotsa great big  s.......

On my end though, i have a bit of Good news! I got my   today. This is after my almost 3 week wait for testing....anyways, just wanted to share and pass on good baby vibes along the thread...i just know that this is a lucky year for us all!!!!
I am currently counted as around 2-3 weeks.....will be going for a scan on 28th Feb.....then will find out more!!! Gosh! i could not believe it at first...i had mentioned to Lesley at AFC that i had done 4 tests already!!!!!She thought i was nuts i think....but hey, one cannot be too cautious after waiting for so long ey?Anyways,...that's just me for now...will be doing very little work and being very lazy for this next few weeks until we are past the 1st trim.....

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!!!

-May-


----------



## tissyblue

That's made my night - BRILLIANT news - delighted for you  
T


----------



## abdncarol

May that is just brilliant news, many congratulations to you and your husband.      

Carol
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news May         Absolutely brilliant news! 

Tissy - good luck for tomorrow     Then we can journey through the wonderful 2ww madness together!   Let us know how you get on. 
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Just popping on to say "Happy Valentines Day".

And HUGE congrats to May on your BFP x

Tissy - Good Luck for Et will be thinking of you.

 to all hope we are all okay 

D xx


----------



## tissyblue

Well, Val n' Tino are back on board. Almost ready to wet myself by time ET came around. Two Grade 1 embies out of the five but we are only at Day 2 so I went with the recommendation to put two back. DH doesn't come in to the treatment room with me so he doesn't know how many were put back and he hasn't asked. I suspect he knows that I got my own way although one BFP will do nicely thanks.

Chilling out watching the rugby. Got some lovely white tulips for V day from DH. They were the flowers we had at our wedding so maybe he's got more of a romantic streak in him than I gave him credit for!

Going to try for some non IVF/ICSI chat over "romantic" dinner tonight - got my Nick Nairn cookbook out to make Dauphinoise potatoes.

Keep smiling folks.
T


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls! happy valentines day 2 u all...
am writing this on my phone so it'll just be a quick 1 for just now!

May - congrats! here's to a happy & healthy 9 months...

Tissy - here's hoping Val 'n' Tino r determined 2 stick around! 

well, had my Day 12 scan this morning - nothing on my left ovary but have overstimulated on my right 1...think there were 5 or 6 follicles in total, the biggest 1 measuring 19mm!  so, the Clomid is working but just a wee bit too well - my cycle has been cancelled 4 this month & we will try again next month with 25mg! 

hope every1 has a gr8 wknd - i'm away to play Mario Kart on the Wii...just taken an urge!  

xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hello Ladies!!!

Thanks for all your congrats!!! I am still trying to come to my senses with it as i dont really feel very preggie just as yet...besides the sore (.)(.) and being really tired......

Tissy - Good Luck to Val + Tino!   ing that they are determined to stick!!!! 
Susan - You and tissy have a great wonderful 2WW...hard as it may be, enjoy!!!!
Mrs. Coops - Sorry to hear that you have overstimmd.... 

Also, want to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!!!! Lotsa   to all!!!

-May-


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Morning Quines, Hope abody is well   Hope u all had a lovely valentines day yday!! I was on my own as DH is offshore but I did get a lovely card & some beautiful flowers  

Thank u all 4 your congrats, still finding it hard 2 believe that I'm actually pregnant,but the expanding waistline tells me its defo true lol.

Trying4no2~ Congratulations on your   hope you have a wonderful 9 months

Tissy & Susan~ Fingers crossed 4 ur wee embies, just rest as much as you can, oh & drink loads o pinapple juice

Mrs Coops~ Thats such a shame that your cycle got cancelled, good luck 4 your next round

Tootypy~ I got my 12 week scan appt in about a week after my 1st appt with the midwife

Dons~ Hope you managed to choose a cot etc & hope your keeping well

Bloo~ Hope your well, is it this week you start your matty leave??  

Carol~ Glad to hear your scan went well, bet you cant wait 4 ur next 1

Sonia & Gems~ Hope u quines are fine

Well must go get ready, you are probably all thinking I'm daft 4 being up this early but got a big day ahead 2day   this is the 1st time Iv seen my lovely hoops since November, the guys who sit behind me are already calling me a part timer   but they know the reason why!!!! 

Speak soon, sending you all   &


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well, I have been absent for so long I am not going to attempt personals so my apologies for that.

I hope everyone is well! I have been my usual self and been ill again. Asthma really flared up ending in a trip to A&E Thursday, all is OK now, well better than it was. I got a dose of steroid tablets and have had my inhaler strength  upped. 
My poor DH and mum are totally stressing worrying about me, especially with me having a distance to drive to work each day. So I have been badgered into bringing forward my maternity leave, so they can stop stressing so much about me.
I spoke to my boss on Friday and she has said it shouldn't be a problem bringing my leave forward. So the plan is for me to work Mon - Wed next week to tie up things I am working on and hand over to colleagues.
So I will soon be relaxing at home - probably going insane by the time baby comes but at least it stops everyone worrying so much.
Still working away monitoring my  blood sugar through diet again this week, back to the clinic on Tues, not sure what will happen as the steroids I got have affected the results making my sugar level through the roof, so I think they may want another week of diet before committing me to insulin to see if that is working.

Anyway away to have a healthy breakfast, take care to you all and I will try and speak soon - be much easier after Wed as will have plenty of time


----------



## twinkle123

Shortnsweet - sorry to hear you've been ill.   You've not had it easy these past few months have you. At least after Wednesday, you'll be able to take it much easier. 

Celtic Ghirl - quite an impressive time to be up this morning! Haven't seen that time for a long time!  

MrsCoops - sorry to hear your treatment's been cancelled this cycle.   At least next time, they'll have a better idea about what dose to give you etc. It's never easy though.  

Tissy - have you been given the progesterone gel this time?  I've always been given pessaries to use but they seem to have changed it to gel this time! 

Woke up with such a sore back this morning - must have been lying very strangely! I'm still not feeling right since my EC last Tuesday. No pain or anything, just lots of cramping and niggles.  It's mainly moved above my belly button so who knows what's going on.

Just been watching them make rhubarb crumble pie on 'Something for the weekend' and quite fancy doing a bit of baking today.  Don't have any rhubarb though so might have to take a trip to Asda.

Speak to you all later
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - yep, on the gel this time. Was it just me or did you wonder what end you were meant to twist off Think I was having a dizzy moment. Hope your niggles ease up - have you made it out of your pj's yet? Might have to before you tackle Asda  

Shortn'sweet - hello from me. You sound like you could do with a break - bet Wed cant come soon enough for you.

CelticGhirl - seriously impressed by your dedication to the Hoops cause - hope its worth the early start. Are the pies good?

MrsCoops - hang in there buddy - fingers crossed for next time. 

Off to take Alfie Beagle a short stroll to get a bit of fresh air then intend to spend some quality time on the sofa this afternoon, lusting after Rafael Nadal and his biceps 

T


----------



## twinkle123

Tissy - no it wasn't just you!  I stared at it for a while looking for the 'bubble' and generally just being quite thick!   Have ventured out of the pj's now into my comfy, lazing about trousers - so not much difference really!
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

With you on the comfies Susan - DP always laughs as I move outta PJ's into another set that just "looks like" PJ's.  Don't care so long as I am comfy!!  

Short - So sorry your not keeping too good - better that you wont have work to worry about.

Cheltic - Yup I finish this Friday eeeek it all seems SO real now - feel ready to finish work but don't feel ready for HOW quick things are moving - im petrified  

 to all

D xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Ladies!

I thought I would come and say hello - thanks Bloofuss for directing me here!  

I have a post asking for permission to join you fine Aberdeenshire ladies if you want to have a look at my wee story.  Is it okay to ask you questions if I have any?  

I am a kind and caring person - so if there is anyone who is upset and written on here I will be upset too! I am one of those types who likes to cry at films be it happy or sad!

I have been logged on for 2 hours is anyone else as addicted?!  



Button


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Button.  Thought I was going a bit mad and already replied to you here but I think it was on the unexplained thread!   Must be my 2ww driving me slightly crazy! (any excuse!!!   )

Ask anything you want.  I'm sure at least one of us will have answer for most things. I've cried many times when reading posts on here.   Strange really seeing as we've never even met each other. 

Changed my mind about making rhubarb crumble today - can't be bothered going to Asda which is a slight problem seeing as I don't have any rhubarb! 
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

There will be other days for rhubarb crumble susan  
I will be logging off soon as I have been on too long and my eyes are begining to hurt!    
Look forward to coming back on again and speaking to you  , 

Button


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Well thats me back from Aviemore for  valentines night really enjoyed it and you should see the snow they had up that way!!!! so so so thick .  We left yesterday morning and spent the night and had a lovely dinner last night yum!

Anyways how you all?

Button - welcome to the thread this is where we rant and rave etc so feel free to ask whatever you want.  Firstly regarding your query they basically say its about 1.5 years but it is usually about up to a years wait which fly by's!!!  Then basically you will get a letter in the post saying that you on top on the list and will be invited to an open evening which is where you go in with your other half and there will be about 10 to 20 other couples there and they will explain to you how IVF etc works and then will do a short tour of the clinic showing you where everything is etc.  Then from there you will be given a date in which you will see the doctor and the nurse and the nurse to discuss your individual treatment.  The nurse will then show you all the drugs you need to take and how to use them etc and you  may be given a purple bag to take home with you with all the injections etc.  Hope this helps.

Susan - pity about the rhubharb crumble but hey you can always do it next weekend    Hope your niggles are your little ones nestling in - how you coping with the 2ww?  Tissy how you coping too?

Mrs Coops - sorry about this cycle hope the next one brings better results - how many follies can each ovary produce about on each cycle?

Dons - did you get the cots and how you doing?

Short and bloo - wow one wednesday and the other on Friday wow time is almost here to hold your bundles!

may - congrats!!!

to any i have missed hi!!!

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

hey ladies

Im doing fine!
Few personals before i blab on about me

Sonia - bet that was so romantic up in aviemore with the snow around you for valentines. 

Button - BIG HELLO to you, not had a look at your other post but will have a read after posting this, welcome to the best thread on FF!!  and lots of luck on your journey and yes ask us any question you want!!

Susan - cramping is good!! 

Short - enjoy your maternity leave, i love not working and got into a wee routine now at home.  Wanted down under is always a good thing to watch at 915, then home and away at 215, then after that theres a few quizzes, ie countdown, deal or no deal etc...!  Sometimes i venture out to the shops but mostly i sit with my lap top and tv on!!  Make the ost of being lazy and relax while you can!

Celticghirl - hi, so i take it you went down to park head today??  We watched it on setanta, bit of a come down for the neutrals. I was looking out for brown red carded and ferguson red carded after a big punch up but all i got was a 0-0!! Are you a ST holder??  Ive been a ST holder at pittodrie now for about 15 years or so.. cant remember exactly but first went to a game when i was 10.  Although i am 100% proud english i love AFC and they will always be my first team.  We've got East Fife on tuesday night so will head through to that!!  Chuffed theres another football fan on here!

MrsCoops - hopefully the next cycle of clomid will be right for you, its all trial and error to begin with.  

Tissy - Congrats on being PUPO, would be good if you and Susan both get BFPs and be pregnant with twins together!! You could meet up and moan together, then when babies are here, head to mini rambo land together.... i might tag along too hee hee!! Dreaming................. 

May - massive CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP - 3 weeks to wait, geee how did you manage!!! Well done and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Carol - hope you and bubba are keeping well!

Bloo - same goes for you and your bubba, keep cosy

Right........... 
We had a good ol nosey at mothercare and didnt really have much joy but did get an idea. So many different mattresses now with different springs etc we couldnt decide. Ended up adding 2 cotbeds, bumpers, mattresses, sheets, bumpers onto my mothercare shopping basket on here and my Dad can decide what hes getting us. Total came to £717  

Got the 2 moses baskets from my mums loft and a few more clothes etc, they are up in the sitting room as theres no room anywhere else to put them lol, got  2 new mattresses for them too and my swinging cribs.  £50 for 2 moses basket mattresses!!  Nothing is cheap nowadays is it??

Just relaxing watching the football on tv now.  DP and DS trying to read this over my shoulder!!  

xx


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Well thats me jist hame after a rather tiresome day   doesn't help that we didn't beat those dirty $*&%!   but I knew that it wud b a draw but didn't expect it 2 b goalless!!!

Dons~ I will b watching it again 2 see what on earth went on, that team & their captain r the only team that really get me mad  
Aye DH & I r both St's love being down there 4 the atmosphere & 2 cheer the lads on of course   That was my 1st game since the end of November, the lads behind me were calling me a part timer lol but they knew I was pregnant & I wanted 2 make sure I was past the worst!!! I duno if I will go down in the bus again as I was feeling spewy & my butt feels numb  
Nice 2 hear you have chosen your cots etc, bet ur dad wasn't expecting it 2 cum 2 that amount lol

Sonia~ How romantic, bet it was lovely. I seen the snow up there & its nae jist a wee bit o snow either eh??

Susan~ I had cramps aswell, just rest & don't do anything!!!

Short~ Sorry 2 hear you haven't bin well, but just enjoy your matty leave & get DH 2 run after you & you get your feet up  

Tissy~ The pies aren't the best I must say but the pizza   my friend who supports another team even bangs on about Parkhead Pizza lol. I didn't have any 2day as I cudnt b bothered plus I'm trying 2 eat healthy 4 the bump  

Bloo~ Aww bless I'm sure u will enjoy ur time off, well 4 now u will while its peacefull  

Button~ Hiya & welcome. As Dons says anything you want 2 ask just ask & hopefully 1 of us here can help ye  

Hope I haven't missed anybody, Hiya just incase I have  

Oh Susan I was on the gel aswell this last time, I found it much easier 2 use & it seemed 2 get absorbed better than the pessaries.
Rite awa 2 catch up on Dancing on Ice & Lost b4 I head 2 ma pit!!!

 &    2 abody xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning ladies,

Well am shattered today, roll on Thursday for no alarm clock cant wait at least then I can sleep when I want without worrying about the constant loo trips.

A miserable rainy day - hopefully it passes quickly.

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well I'm feeling suprisingly cherrie for a Monday - but maybe it is becasue this is my last week!!!  YEAH!!

What with finishing work I just wish bubba was here as I just want all this waiting to be over (and of course the labour to be over with) - strating to get panicky  

Hope everyone is keeping well 

D xx


----------



## tissyblue

Morning everybody - have taken today and tomorrow off to chill out a bit after ET but the weather is so miserable that I don't think I'll be getting up for a while! At least the snow will now clear once and for all. 

I never realised quite how mindless daytime TV is - at the moment I'm agonising along with a family deciding whether or not to relocate to NZ or not - GO GO GO! Next a spot of ER and This Morning. 

Have been all over the FF website trying to find a post which says that ironing during the 2WW is VERY bad for you but no joy so far   

CelticGhirl and Donsbabe - you have another footie fan here. My DH reckons he's got the only wife who asks on a Saturday night if she can turn the TV over to MOTD! Donsbabe - you'll have to swap your Pittodrie seat for a season ticket at Ramboland (or Foam Factory??) - sounds hellish unless you are four!

Button - welcome to the site - I've only been posting for a couple of weeks and everyone has made me feel really welcome. Personally I also like the fact that everyone is at different stages - gives me hope!

Susan - you could always just make the crumble topping - its the best bit anyway! On the Feb/March cycle buddies board (sorry guys I've been playing "away from home" as well) a few 2WWaiters are doing a Walkers crisp trial - a different variety everyday. Tasty!

Bloofuss and Short - a different leg of the journey about to start - how exciting!

Sonia + MrsCoops + May + Carol - hello to all of you. Hope you are having a decent Monday 

Bye for now
T


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, what a yucky day but at least it will get rid of the snow.  Made my first appt with the midwife for this week and been shopping to Tescos.  I'm terrible as there is no food that I want to eat so when I'm shopping I feel sick looking at the meat and things.  Wasn't as bad as this with the last two pregnancies, hoping it's a good sign.  
How are you lovely 2ww ladies doing?  Know it's a hard time Tissy and Susan as you worry about every twinge.  I'm on the pessaries, 2 every morning and 2 each night and they're horrible, I've to take them til 12 weeks pregnant so your gel sounds much better.
Sonia and short that's great you start maternity leave this week.  Just enjoy the time to yourselves until the little ones come along.  I thought when I gave up work I'd be bored but honestly don't get like that at all, love having the day to myself....maybe I'm just lazy though  .
Dons it is so lovely having to buy two of everything, it must feel like it is all real now and that your little ones will be here shortly.  You're right that things are so expensive these days and of course you have double the cost.  
Sonia glad you had a nice weekend away, you had a much more romantic weekend than I did with hubbie being away.  He did leave me a lovely card and cd and then came home with a game for my DS and one of those willow ornaments called "Hope" for the little one.  
Hello Button, nice to meet you.  Everyone here is so friendly and like the girls said we haven't met but sure we tell one another things that we don't to our other friends.  I am on here much more than I am emailing my other friends.  We all know what one another is going through so it means a lot.  Any question please feel free to ask.  I've went through IVF once, was lucky enough to get pregnant but unfortunately lost our little one at 15 weeks on 6th October last year.  I had unexplained infertility after the tests and I'm delighted to be 9 weeks pregnant with a natural conception this time.  
Hello to everyone else I've missed, big Monday morning  .  
Carol
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Feeling quite sad and down today.   I'm going back to work tomorrow and I just have to interest whatsoever in it at all. I've really enjoyed being off since Tuesday (even though I wasn't feeling great) and I just feel like I've got so much more to worry about than work. On the plus side, it's an in-service day so I won't be having to deal with stroppy, argumentative teenagers all day. It's one of the days when all music teachers in Aberdeenshire get together to listen to someone drone on and on about something-or-other so I'll be seeing people I only get to catch up with a few times a year.  I don't mind catching up with them all but I'll feel I have to be all happy and bouncy which I just can't be bothered doing.  

Not only that but the clinic said they would phone today if any of my other embies got to blasts by today.  There's been no phone call so I don't have any to freeze now.

Sorry to bring the mood down. Just felt like a moan. 
Susan
xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Sorry i haven't replied to anyones posts...has been manic since i got back to work after being in hospital.

I'm feelin much better now pain wise... (was beginning to think it would never settle)... i'm really down tho at the moment, i know peeps are going through much worse...but i feel so impatient with having to wait for a donor IYKWIM?  I really don't think i could cope again with this if it kicks off before a donor comes along...  
I was so close to demanding a full hysterectomy (even tho no surgeon will touch me with a barge pole)...  I'm starting to feel bitter about it all now aswell...with the whole 'why me' attitude...  
I know feel is all this worth putting my life at risk when i donor does come along...  i'm sick of my family members telling me that 'its not the end of the world not having a baby'  FFS..they all have children and had no problems in conceiving..

To top things off, my ruddy stoma bag burst through the night ... JOY!!  Hasn't happened since i was very sick after my operation...  so that meant the nightmare of cleaning up... end up in tears and traumatised.. 

Sorry for the moaning ladies...i promise i will reply to posts tomorow...

Huggs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Gemms and Susan - Think you both could be done with some of these     

Sorry not there to do it in person - as nothing worse than feeling down and feeling crap.

Susan your emotions are prob all over the place at the mo as the 2ww is SO stressful/emotional - just try to concentrate on looking after yourself and having a goal at the end of it it - know this is easier said than done as I ALWAYS take my work first as well but things have to change and you gotta think of YOU xx - always here if you need to sound off (As I asid use to work at a school so know how stressful it can be - even when there are no kids  )

Gems - Glad you are feling better and not in so much pain - I hope it is a sign of things to come and that you are getting better and stronger each day.  I used to get told the same thing "not the be all and end all of having kids" - "more to life" etc etc - so been there done that - but you have to remain positive - I never thought I would be where I am today - honestly just thought I was destined not to have or to go down adoption route (I even set the ball rolling for adoption as was that convinced I wouldn't get pregnant or that I wanted to be witha  donor egg) but you get there with time - and good friends which you have on here that you can feel free to moan to anytime xx

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan and gems sending you both big big cuddles.  I totally sympathise with you Susan about going back to work, it will be the last thing you need and you just want to stay at home and rest as you have so much on your mind.  Your job is just so stressful and it must be so difficult at times as you seem to work so hard during the day and then still work in the evenings too.  Sorry to hear about your embies too, I didn't have any to freeze either when I fell pregnant last time so don't lose hope, one or two of those little ones in your tummy right now hopefully will be growing and embedding into your body and you won't need those other ones.  Try and keep your chin up petal.  I've been reading this book called The Secret and it's all about positive thinking - which right now I'm pretty rubbish at - but try to think that those little ones are growing right now and how happy you'll be when you get a BFP.  You rant and moan as much as you like, we're all here to listen to you.
Gems sounds like you are going through so much with your body.  You poor lass, wouldn't have a clue what that feels like and it must really get you down at times.  Those that say to you about it not being the end of world not having a baby don't have a clue, that is really insensitive.  Don't think it's too much to want to bring a baby into the world for you and your hubbie to bring up together.  People who have children don't have a clue what it feels like and sometimes it can feel like you're the only one feeling that awful longing to hold a baby of your own in your arms.  Keep going though petal as I really do pray that you'll get through all this hardship and one day be able to have your much loved little one.  You come on here and moan away, like I say we're all here to listen.
Sending you both massive big   
Carol
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Think I'm cracking up!   Was just flicking through channels towards QVC when I came across a baby programme on Home & Health.  Of course the floodgates have opened up and tears are flowing!     When will I ever learn not to watch those programmes?  
Thanks for your words of wisdom again Bloo.  I don't know where I would be without everyone on here    

Gemz - big hugs for you     There's nothing worse than feeling so down and people around trying to offer advice and opinions.  Like you say, they've all got children and if it wasn't such a big deal, they wouldn't have necessarily all decided to have children.  But they have - does that not tell them something?

DH is due home from work soon so think I'll try and calm myself down, put on the kettle and get distracted with a child-free film!

Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry Carol - must have just overlapped with you!  Thanks for your advice too!


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan - I can totally understand/relate I used to be the same - don't know if you remember the "fairy advert" with the "cartoon" babies on it - Well I used to just sit in floods at that - and then when cousins/ SIL all started popping them out and I had to "buy nice babies clothes" as gifts I was like a zombie just going through the motions of doing it - it was so heart renching _ I remember once I couldn't even wrap the stuff up for crying and blubbing all over it - DP had to end up doing it I was just a wreck - So we have all been there - NO ONE understands but honest Susan we do and we are all here for you - I would have been lost if it wasn't for this site as sometimes I just felt so alone and that NO ONE understood as NO ONE was in the same boat as me or could feel my pain - hear for you anytime - and just you cry away it is therapeutic - I am extatic at being pregnant but I still weep over the loss of not being able to use my own eggs - this is and emotional rollercoaster for us all.

Bloo xx


----------



## Saffa77

susan and gems     virtual hugs your way!

susan - must be all those hormones playing up as its such a emotional time for you right now - do you have to go to this thing tomorrow?  maybe go back on Wednesday?  When is your test day?

Gems - hope you feeling better yeah i know how irritating it all is!!!  Im not doing too bad with my stoma actually have it all in a pattern now am just not looking forward to going back to work end of Feb eeeeeekk have decided not telling anyone at work nitty gritty details!  will just say to them that i need time off in May for minor surgery when its time for reversal as I was thinking about it my partner keeps telling me to maybe tell my boss before I start but I REALLY just dont feel like explaining it to him - dont know what to do?

S


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - my test date is the 28th February which is a long time after EC.  Other clinics seem to say to do it much earlier so I would be safe testing the day before.

I could still be off ill tomorrow but thought I would ease my way back in to work by just being with adults and not having to deal with the pupils.  It might take my mind of things and stop me lazing about at home doing nothing but think.

Bloo - I've got a baby gift sitting in a bag here that I've put off wrapping for a week now so I know that feeling. It might just be easier if I gave it to DH to wrap although he doesn't do as a good a job as me! 
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Group Hug  

Susan and Gems ......


----------



## abdncarol

Where would we be without one another eh girls.  It is great that we've all found this site and can be there for one another as only we can understand what it feels like to so badly want a baby but not be able to do it the "normal" route.  
I know I'd be lost without you so thank  you for being there for me when I've needed it.
Carol
xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya! 

Have not long logged on - have read some of your messages, thanks for the welcome!  

Susan - I have been caught out with emotions, hav had loads of friends last year that have had babies (another 7 so far this year)...bought I little teddy and baby hat for one of my pals and could not part with it! (it is hiding in a cupboard somewhere until my miracle comes along) my DH doesnt know.  The thing is it is alright to feel like this and its evident to me that you have so many friends here to give you that extra support (do you know how much of a relief it is to see others are in the same boat ......hopefully our boat will get us to our destination soon x)  

Gemmy Gemgems! I just had to put a bit of sense of humour into the testing my DH went through but you are completely right about that is the only thing they have to endure with regards to testing.  I remember my first date at the fertility clinic - was given a scan of my ovaries (at this point I was asked if I wanted my husband there whilst I was scanned which I had said yes, little did I know it was an internal scan and of course the usual position of legs up in the air) hmmm yep I could just say that my face was permanently red until we left the clinic  - we did laugh at each other once we left  ....think we were on a high that something was being done for us!

Hi to abdncarol , saffa77  , bloofuss  , tissyblue  , celtic ghirl  , donsbabe   and anyone I havent mentioned


----------



## Mummy30

lol button, weve all been there with legs up in the air with out DPs standing beside us diverting their eyes lol

At my last scan my cervix was checked which is internal, and i had to slip on that gown that is open at the back, my DP ended up with my backside in his face as the room was tiny and no curtain for privacy etc!!

What i dread is when im in labour if a number 2 makes an appearance!!!   oh god can you just imagine... its very common tho!


----------



## Bloofuss

Ha ha Donsbabe you made me laugh - yup we have all gone throught it all - think there is nothing I could do in front of DP that would embarress either him or I now - just gotta laugh about it - thats all we had to do just make fun of it and laugh together- either that or we would cry!!

 to all

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I agree Bloo this is a great thread for support. The amount of times I have come on here and gotten much needed cheering up and advice!!

Anyway how are we all this morning?? I am in at work for a half day as have my diabetes clinic this afternoon, god knows what will happen there as my sugars are through the roof with the steroids I am on for my asthma. I don't know if they will let me go on with high sugars till i stop the steroids or what.

Anyway will just take it as it comes!!

What about the rest of you ladies - any plans today?

Take care for now!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Milder day the day - do I smell Spring in the air  

Short - Sorry to hear having bit of a nitemare re the diabeties - hope it is under control soon!

I have the Maty tonight and thisk it is the Labour Ward visit - eeeeeeeeek!!

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Oooh good luck with that Bloo. We dont have proper antenatal classes up our way, so think I need to speak to midwife to arrange to have a nosey. 

Think it would be good to know what to expect as at the minute cant picture the place in my head!

When are you due again Bloo?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Short!

mmmmmm nae too sure about looking forward too it - said to DP first noise of screaming I will be flying out the door!!!  lol

I am due (all going well) 24th March - would love it if bubba came then - I so don't want to go over - then you wont be long behind me  

The classes are open to anyone - you just turn up on the sleected evenings - I have a programme of them all - let me know if you are interested and I coudl try PM you with the details.

Bloo xx


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon all

lovely day up here in peterhead!  My car temp dial said 14 degrees when i got into it this morning!! yee haa! Mind you clouded over now, please let it stay dry and not freeze for the football tonight!

Took DS out to the local soft play centre this morning to tire him out a bit!! He has slopped infront of tv now which is good.  

Ive got some baby clothes in the wash - did all the blankets last night - only thing is they are piling up on the sofa as ive got no storage yet!!

Nothing much else doing for me today, been on the phone paying off my car, moaning to blumming vodafone whos cut off DPS phone, and got more calls to make.... YAWN!!

Just waiting for the aussie soaps now!


----------



## gmac2304

afternoon girls, how is every1? 

not gonna write personals today 'coz once again i'm busy at work and i'm also not feeling well ... my belly is *SO * sore today - the nurse at the FC said that I would be when I ovulated, due to there being 6 rather large follicles getting ready to burst. just annoying knowing that I'm ovulating & i can't do anything about it!!! 

anyway - enough moaning! i have nothing to whinge about compared to some of you girls on here... 
hard to believe this time last week we were knee deep in snow isn't it? its such a lovely day today...i can almost smell spring!!! 

take care folks - will write more next time I'm on!!!

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you're all fine.  Susan hope today wasn't too bad and you got through it okay.  I had a pretty quiet day, had an upset tummy, think being pregnant upsets my IBS so poor Mike had a tearful Carol on the phone tonight.  I just get so scared with every cramp and so worried that something will go wrong, especially when Mike is away, that really does terrify me.  My mum would be there for me but it isn't the same.  Anyway, positive thinking Carol!  
Feel so sad when I read about Jade Goody and what she is going through, poor lass, just can't imagine it at all.  My heart goes out to her and her 2 boys.
Just having a lazy evening, even the dog is fast asleep....not like him!  
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok, need to get something off my chest... just skip past my post!!

WHY ARE SOME PPL SO THICK

Benefits agency ppl for one........ please accept my apologies if you are one of these.....

However....... i called to claim maternity allowance (before xmas) and found out i cant claim until a certain date - fair enough - but the lady told me to claim employment support allowance as i stopped work early due to illness and incapability to do my job properly.    I wasnt bothered about claiming but she said it would be worth it.

So xmas eve was spent filling out the 50 odd pages of claim form for the ESA and off it was posted. My dr gave me a sick note covering dates up til march when i can claim MA too.

I got a letter in a few weeks ago asking me to attend an interview at jobcentre to help me to find work as i was claiming ESA!!!  I DO NOT NEED TO FIND WORK, I HAVE A BUSINESS ITS JUST ON HOLD...... but i STILL have to attend next week. Its an interview about how my qualifications can help me to find a job lol..... ill go but bet its a waste of time. told if i didnt go i would not receive ESA.  Ok.

Yesterday i get a phone call regarding ESA asking why ive claimed for it!!  Explained everything to them and they say im not entitled to it..... fair enough.... and i shouldnt have been told to in the first place...... so basically no help for me stopping work early due to illness. Apparently something to do with NI contributions, which may i add, i ahve contributed to since i left school through my wages and also through the self employment class. So how on earth have i not contributed enough?!?!?!  

Anyway, call to cancel the stupid interview.... but I STILL HAVE TO GO!!! even though im not entitled to it!  FFS  I DIDNT WANT IT IN THE FIRST PLACE................... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  i am so mad its unbelieveable.  

Next moan............. told you to skip......... stop reading lol ill bore you............  We got one of those charity shop bags through the letter box on friday......... fill it up with clothes etc, put in on your door step and it will be collected on TUESDAY...... well why is it still on my door step and now soaked through with the rain?? So i call the "help line" to find out why.  Apparently they missed my bag?!?! WTF....   how can they miss a great big white bag full of old baby clothes sitting right on my door step??  But then the lady says she doesnt even know if they came round to collect them!!!!  I told her, what kind of help line is this if you dont even know if they came round?  She wants to arrange a pick up on saturday morning..... i told her where to go.  So now i have a bag of soaking wet clothes, still on my door step that i have to somehow get dry.   IDIOTS.

Number 3!!!!!  ANy childminders out there will know there is an annual return that needs completing every year before inspections..... i stopped childminding before xmas.... got told to fill out this form yesterday... i did it but its not accurate as all my childminding stuff is up in the loft.  Called my officer who said i would need to do one still every year as my registration is classed as inactive!!!!!  How stupid is that.. how can i fill out a form when ive not been working.... I wont be childminding again for at least 2-3 years...    I AM  NOT DOING IT.

RIGHT


----------



## Mummy30

wasnt meant to post yet... i wasnt finished typing lol.....

So i was gonna say.. rant over... feel better already.

Waiting in on cots to arrive - could come any day - so im stuck in til they come... is that another rant?!?!

Also got a manny coming over to check loft insulation and see if i need more.

Carol -   i dont blame you for worrying... i get niggles and worry all the time and ive not been through nearly as much as you...     positive thinking all round.  I like a good cry, i cry quite a lot. DP is used to it now and just rolls his eyes. He isnt the most sympathetic/romantic man anyway.

Mrscoops - hope you are feeling better today

yooooooooo hooooooooooo to everyone else........

on a plus note 5-0 to the dons last night!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Good rant Donsbabe!!!  At least you feel better for it  

Well I was at the Maty last night for Ward visit - that wa sokay not to daunting but the "discuss" before hand was - lets just say the less I know whould have been better  

Hope everyone well today - can't believe I finish work on Friday - eeeek

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh bloo explain more.....!


----------



## Bloofuss

Mmmmmmmm Donsbabe do you REALLY want to know - honestly we were all sitting there looking at her with blank faces and she was like "have I scared you all to death" - your situ will prob be different what with having the twinnies

Oh I just hope I go naturally and hope I can sail off to my "happy place" lol

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Hope the rant did you well Donsbabe.   I always find writing it all down helps.

Bloo - glad the visit went well. Don't want to imagine what was said to you all - I'll just worry about getting pregnant first! 

Went back to work yesterday to our in-service day.  It went okay but because it was in a primary school, we ended up sitting on teeny tiny chairs all day.  I'm only 5' tall but I was still really uncomfortable by the end of the day.

Had another in-service day today and my head has now turned so smush!!! Give me classes to teach over these heavy-duty days any time.  The whole Scottish education system is changing within the next few years and we've got such a scary amount of planning and development work to be done before then.  Oh I really hope I can get on maternity leave by the end of the year and not have to face all of this.  

Other than that, 2ww is going okay so far.  Still got another 9 days until my official test date although looking at what other clinics do a few days before that should be okay.  I'll only test 1 day early though and it will be in the evening, so really I'm only testing a few hours early!  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you've all had a good day
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

I really hope the rest of your 2ww goes quick for you I can't beleive HOW long agao I was going thorugh that - 35 weeks gone now and I am STILL in shock!!

Big positive vibes coming your way    

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Bloo.   Other than being tired, I'm feeling surprisingly well at the moment.  I don't remember feeling like this on my last 2ww.  No idea what it all means and shouldn't really try analysing it all!  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

Nope don't stress or fret just take each day as it comes - I took nothing and did nothing differently during my 2ww no fancy lotions or potions - and never felt a bit different (maybe just a hightened sense of smell) but other than that felt fine 

Bloo xx


----------



## crazydiamond

hi ladies,
just a quick 1 to let you all know i had a gorgeous little girl on thursday weighing 8lb 1oz.was 17 hours in labour,was at peterhead to start with but had to go to aberdeen for the vontouse so was really quite painful.were both home now and were doin fine and im loving every minute.good luck to all you ladies and for the first time mums dont worry about the labour just take it as it comes and listen to your body as your body knows best.as i wont have time to come on here im wishing all you ladies all the luck in the world with your treatment and soon to be mums with motherhood

krystle xxx


----------



## gmac2304

Krystle, we haven't 'met' but congratulations on the birth of ur little girl!
xx


----------



## gmac2304

p.s. BIG hello to every1 else. am on my mobile so can't write much - will log on from work tomoro! 

hope ur all having a nice evening...

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Congratulations Krystle that is fantastic news, give your little baby a big big cuddle from me!  So delighted for you, lets hope it's the first baby of many for 2009 from us Aberdeenshire girls.
Hope everyone is well, Dons your rants made me laugh.  Bloo it must be scary thinking about the birth as it's such an unknown for us but everyone's experience is different.
Susan your work really is stressful, lets   that your on maternity leave like you said so you don't have to worry about all the changes for now.
Had my first appt with the midwife today so that was okay, just filling in lots of paperwork.  I ended up crying, as per usual, about my worries after what happened last time.  Really am struggling if I'm very honest with you all, just so so scared and it is worse with Mike being away so much.  He is hoping to cut his going away to 3 days a week so that would help and he's home tonight so looking forward to just knowing he's here.  Sorry for being a moan.  
Your 2ww is going well Susan, I tested early too, think a couple of days if i remember correctly, really am wishing and praying that this is your time petal.
Hello to everyone else.  Anyone else watching the Brits tonight?  I would normally  have a glass of wine when watching it but tonight it will be diet coke.  Does anyone else watch Come Dine with Me?  From Mike's home city of Sunderland this week.
Have a nice evening everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Krystle, fantastic news congratulations and well done.... if you do come back on here, can i ask, how did you get to abdn from peterhead mid labour - was it ambulance??

Carol - i love come dine with me!!


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations Krystle!!!         Enjoy your time as a new mummy.
Lots of love to you, DH and your new little one
Susan
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Congratulations Krystal on the birth of your little girl - great news - long may it continue on this thread.

Carol - Sending you big   can't blame you for being apprehensive - but try and relax this will be your time.  Know it must be scary without Mike here but we are ALL here for you anytime - I start Maty leave as of tomorrow so even if you wanna meet up sometime - just as a distraction take your mind of things for a while let me know??

Well traumatic for me last  night after that bad accident out at Westhill I took 2and a half hours home on the bus................. I felt awful - back was in agony - numb bum - bad cramps and felt sick - what a nightmare!!!  Aberdeen just comes to a standstill when anything happens on the roads - it's a joke!!  Ended up getting off bus early and walking rest of way home as was just SO uncomfy!!  - Roll on Matry leave at least I will skip that for a while.

Hope everyone well today 

D xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies VERY quiet on here - are we all okay

LAST day - yipeeeeeeee!!

D xx


----------



## crazydiamond

hey dons,
yep was ambulance,with the snow i felt it slide all over the place,was scary!!
hows all u ladies doin?


----------



## tissyblue

Going slowly mental. Think its the complete lack of exercise that's doing my head in. I'm sitting here eyeing up the hoover for pitys sake!

Susan - you coping any better than I am? 

Bloofuss - yay - you finished today didnt you? Have a long lie on Monday to celebrate!

Highlight of the day was my DH telling me that our dear hound dog stole his sandwiches at lunchtime. Cheese and pickle. Made hound dog fart all afternoon   

At what stage during 2WW do you become certifiably insane? Think I'm there.
Have a good evening everyone
T


----------



## twinkle123

Tissy - I'll join you with the insanity! Still a whole week to go before I test.  How are you feeling?  Any signs or symptoms? I'm still feeling fine - just quite tired, that's all. What does it all mean

Off to watch the next episode of Coronation Street so bye for now 
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Tissy and Susan I remember that 2ww so well, the time just drags and you worry about every twinge in your tummy.  Big hugs girls.  
Bloo thank you for being so understanding, at least Mike came home this week and said that he's going to try and just be away one night in the future so that will really help, I'm just terrified to be honest.  Roll on the next 20 weeks and then maybe I can relax a bit, though can't see that happening until I have the little one in my arms.  That's great you've finished work, we must try to organise a FF get together, we've spoke about it loads but should really try and just meet for lunch or something.
Tissy what kind of dog do you have?  Mine is just spoilt rotten, our baby for now bless him.
Anyone got anything excited planned for the weekend?
Carol
xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Alfie "Bad Boy" Beagle - nearly 4. Our fur baby. My mum even sends him birthday cards . If I wasn't so IT useless I would post a photo. He once chewed the backside out of my work trousers which I then wore to work. Felt a bit drafty but took until elevenses before someone told me I had been flashing my ass off all morning .

Susan - no symptoms to write home about except I think they must have given me a boob job when I was under sedation. I know its just the progesterone but I'm quite proud of them at the moment.

Carol - how long do you have to go now? Sorry I dont know your history but I'm guessing its   Make sure you get lots of hugs.

Night all
T


----------



## abdncarol

Only 30 weeks to go Tissy!  A life time for me to go loopy loo    .  Your story made me laugh about Alfie.  My sister has a dog that's 1/2 beagle and he's called Alfie too.  I have a hound too, a petit basset griffon vendeen, nobody ever heard of them!  I seen one in a book and decided that I had to get one so poor Mike had to drive 8 hour down to Lincoln for him but he's worth it, he's called Monty.  Nightmare off the lead though, once he gets a scent he's off!
I'm already tucked up in bed, watching Taggart and playing a game on my ds.  Left hubbie downstairs having a wee whiskey, even a whiff of the smell makes me gag so that's my excuse to come upstairs  .
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Well thats me now offically a "lady of leisure" ha ha ha - altho got loads on this coming week what with appointments etc - but gonna try and relax as much as I can.

Susan & Tissy - Remember that 2WW as it was the LONGEST time of my life - sending you both huge hugs and loadsa positive thinking - Tissy you made me giggle about you dog  

Carol - I never REALLY relaxed until about a few weeks agao but sayinbg that still apprehensive so I guess I will be until bubba here safe and sound and then WHOLE new lot of worries   - you just rest up and take it easy and yeah we really should make effort to meet - be good to put faces to names - feel like I know everyone SO well.

Hope everyone else keeping fine

D xx


----------



## tissyblue

Abdncarol - just "googled" Monty's breed - they're adorable! 

Just contemplating putting my feet up and watching ER on Skyplus. Apparently George Clooney is due to put in a guest appearance before the end of the last series. Wouldn't kick him out of bed 

T


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Ooh so many Saturday evening programmes coming on tonight.  I remember the days when I would be out in town on a Saturday night and not getting excited about what's on TV!  

Tissy - I think I had that same boob job as you! I'm quite proud of my progesterone boobs too!  

Waiting for DH to come home from work. He's picking chinese up on the way home so looking forward to watching TV while stuffing my face. 

Hi to everyone else.
Susan
x


----------



## tootypy

Morning everyone,
Up far too early this morning for a Sunday, so thought I'd come on and catch up on all the chat from last week.  Which is lots so think I'll have to miss out the personals other than congrats on the BFPs, hello to the newbies and hope the 2ww isn't lasting forever (even though it does)

Just came back yesterday from possible the most relaxing week's holiday every.  I was in a cottage in the middle of nowwhere with 4 girly friends doing amazingly little!  Its fab to spend a week wiht your friends just laughing and eating.  back to reality with a bump today putting my house back together and ironing  
On the plus side, got the date for my 12 week scan for a week on Wednesday, so now that the initial excitement has passed, I'm starting to get nervous.  Its going to be strange going back to keeping it a secret after talking openly for a week (one of the other girls is 18weeks, and had to tell the others as apparently I'm an alcoholic and not drinking wine is so unlike me  )

Hugs to all
toots
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone.  How are we all today?

Glad you enjoyed your holiday Toots. It must have been good to be able to speak openly about being pregnant although you'll probably find it more difficult to keep a secret now you're back!

Going to visit my grandma today but other than that, will be doing lots of pottering. I have limited myself to no more than 2 hours work today - we'll see!!!

Still no signs and symptoms to report on this 2ww.  Can't remember any time when I've actually woken up every morning wanting to feel ill!  

Speak later
Susan
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies - wow you guys up early for a Sunday - im impressed - I wasn't up until 11.30!!  But in my defence was up several times during the night due to "loo breaks" ahhh the joys - not complaining tho what with now being off on maty leave will be a ladieeee of leisure - gonna find it SO weird have worked full-time all my life - I know I will be busy once bubba here  

Just having lazy day to day - like you Susan just doing little bits - I really want to get stuck into some "serious" cleaning flat is a tip - but know I need to take it easy, relax and look after myself as well - so now off work just gonna do a little each day.

DP and I maybe going for a swim later on today as well (he's cooking mine n tatties just noo) fine....................

Hope everyone ok

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sitting here in tears as I type     Just got home from visiting this afternoon and have discovered some light pink spotting.  I'm due to test on the 28th. Was feeling so positive until just now.  

Don't know what to do now. 
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

BIG   please don't give up hope it could just be a nestling in bleed - I had that a week before I tested just slight pink spotting then it turned to brown discharge - keep an eye on it babes but don't think the worse (easier said than done I know) I am such a  negative person and thought that it was all over for me too when it happened but as you see - no it wasn't..............

Good luck - just rest up try not to fret - here if you need me

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

oh Susan - can only imagine what ur going thru just now! really hope its an implantation bleed & nothing more...

will be praying for you & ur DH tonight.

good luck, xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan, sending you big huge hugs, please try to keep positive and as the girls said it could easily be implementation bleeding.  When I fell pregnant this time I thought I'd actually started my period as had light red bleeding, then the yucky brown stuff and then it stopped and I had a positive test a few days later so don't give up hope honey.  I know now you'll be a nervous wreck and knicker checking every 5  mins - I do this now too - but please don't give up hope.  Will say a big   for you tonight and thinking about you, as Bloo said we're here if you need to chat petal.  
Take care,
Carol
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan     try and remain positive have read that so many ladies bleed and go on to get a BFP - everyone is different and this could mean your embies are settling in - will be thinking about you!

  

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls  

   susan, dont give up hope yet. i know its hard on you but if you search on here for pink spotting you will find loads of ladies who have had it and its come to nothing!  Implantation/implementation (or whatever the word is lol)  bleed is common  thinking and praying for you xx    

I had to call my clinic on satruday morning as ive got a rash on my boobs and it got suddenly worse and spread to my bump, the MW told me to come in immediately. She thinks it looks like an allergic reaction but the one on my belly looks different. She took blood to check for a liver problem but she said not to panic as its very rare, its just as a precaution. So ive stopped my maalox medicine and moved onto simple rennies to see if thats the allergic reaction.  Trust me!  Ive had every sympton going, touch wood i dont get swollen ankles.
Starting to get morning sickness again, thankfully it is just the morning at the moment, really really dont want to get sick again.

On a plus side, we bought a new car today!! Cant remember if i said but out lovely mini bus (double buggy) that we bought didnt fit in the boot of either of our cars so we had no choice!!  Been looking for a picasso for a while and stumbled across one today which was perfect and an 08 reg!! Really pleased with it - get it tuesday too!!  

Just watching the lovely men on dancing on ice!!! Ill have fred any day lol  

Anyway, Susan, keep positive hon,         Come on embies........... xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi there girls!

Havent logged on for a while now...have been busy....could not just read about susan and not send her BIG BIG   s.

Awww....susan  , sorry to hear what you are going thru right now...but i hope that you stay    positive as saffa says, many girls on here have had spotting and then on to BFP!!! Will be praying for you and DH tonite!!! Keeping you in my thoughts!!!

Okays....i have been feeling tired all this time after finding out....and now am away to get more tired with doing loads of ironing.....have been putting it off for a while now......  that's me off then....

To all other ladies, good luck whether in 2ww or otherwise!!! Take care!!!

-May-


----------



## tootypy

Oh Susan,
Not much more I can add to what the others have already said, but lots of    for you and the embies

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - don't panic - this could be really positive for you - if you read some of the Members diaries for the ones who get pregnant, a lot of them have implantation bleeding around days 9-12. Hang in there!
T


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on in ages so no personals as I have just had a skim through. Went to my routine clinic appointment about my diabetes, well because my sugar levels were quite high due to the steroids the doctor turned round and asked to admit me to start me on insulin. So I was up in Elgin with no bag or anything, had to run round to Tesco to get some stuff for overnight.
I was kept in a few days to get the hang of insulin and for them to see what dosage to put me on. Was really boring being stuck there, Elgin doesn't seem as good as Aberdeen for facilities. 
Never mind I am out now, having to inject before breakfast and before supper, its not as bad as I thought it would be, I am coping so far. 
Have to go back to the clinic on Tues to see how my levels are reading to see if the insulin needs altered at all.
So it has been fun and games with me as usual. 

Anyway hope you are all well, I will hopefully be able to keep up more now I am officially on mat leave.

Speak to you all later.


----------



## tissyblue

A few quick personals:

Susan - how have you been feeling today?   that your bleeding has stopped.

Shortn' - Another rotten week for you by the sounds of things but I hope that's you "sorted" for a while and you can rest up over the next few weeks. Can I ask is it pregnancy related diabetes or are you diabetic anyway?

Donsbabe - hope your rash has cleared up. That's great news about the car - my chum has twins and a Picasso so it must be compulsory or something!

Probably way too much info but I had a little brown coloured discharge today along with all that yukky pessary goo. The way I see it my body is doing something (good or bad) but as I felt nothing first ICSI I'm putting a positive spin on it.

So many of the 2WW waiters seem to be desperate to test early (then wonder why they are disappointed). I know everyone is different but at the moment I would rather be a blissfully ignorant PUPO - don't want this dream to be over just yet....

Have a good day everyone
T


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Well first day of Maty Leave and I am bored lol lol - just feel all outta sorts   I mut be MAD!!

Susan - Thin king about you - hope everything is okay?  

Short - Nightmare about your diabeties - but heres hoping will be better now you are on the insulin  

Tissy - I was the same - don't know how I managed it - but didn't test until test day - good luck xx

Dons - Hope the rash clears up soon and exciting about the car  

Well off to attempt some housework - god just NOT in the mood  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Tissy - its gestational diabetes. Was picked up at my 28 week bloods.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan can't get you out of my head, so hope that everything has settled down again and you'll be fine until your test date.  Not sure if you've gone to work today or not.  Take care petal.
Bloo you just enjoy your time off before your little bambino comes along.  At least the weather has changed for the better and the nights are getting longer again.  You will probably be in the mood for nesting now in readiness for your little arrival.
Hiya to everyone else.  Dons exciting about your car, we got a new one last year, a Murano but I can't park the bloomin' thing.  I have ended up driving Mike's Mondeo as at least it has sensors that beep if I get close to anything, hee hee.  
Mike away again this morning but he's home again tomorrow night, yippee.  We have our 10 week scan on Wednesday morning, which I'm really nervous about, just dread them but it's great if everything is okay.  I will definitely be   shortly! 
It would have been my niece's 10th birthday today, she died when she was 9 weeks old, where does the time go?  I've lit a little candle beside her photo to show I'm thinking about her.  
Had a quiet weekend, went to mum's for Sunday lunch but that was about it.  Away for an afternoon snooze now, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon all

I too have been thinking about susan all day   


Hi carol, hows things? Im awful at parking at the best of times, let alone in a big picasso!! Should have seen me test driving the thing - its all digital and i couldnt find out how fast i was going so i asked DP, i was only doing 24 mph   Just a lot bigger car and takes a while to get used to. Ill never park it!! Cant see the bonnet for a start!  Still, cant wait to get it tomorrow!!  Good luck for wednesday, all will be well xx Hope your niece is having fun up there!! x

Short - hope the insulin works for you, wont be too long now though eh. Hope you are relaxing on mat leave.

SAme goes for you bloo, relax while you can!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Thanks for all your best wishes yesterday while I was going through my mild panic!   No more spotting today so unless AF is playing a nasty trick on me, it's not her. Had some clear, watery discharge today (sorry TMI!) but no blood to be seen. Feel a lot more positive today so hopefully it was some implantation bleeding.  

Dons - we've got a picasso too but I'm useless at driving it.  It's just far too big for me and like you, I can't see the bonnet. I've given up driving it for now but if I ever get pregnant, I know I'll have to get back behind the wheel again.  Otherwise, I'll be stuck in the house forever! 

Tissy - don't talk to me about that pessary goo!  It's the nightmare of my life at the moment!   How are you feeling? Any signs

Short - sorry to hear about the diabetes. Hopefully the insulin will do the trick.  

Bloo - being on maty leave is a big change for you so you will probably feel a bit out of sorts for a while!  I'm sure you'll soon settle into a routine though. If you're anything like me, it will probably revolve round TV programmes.  

My OTD is Saturday but looking at other dates from other clinics, I'll be safe enough to do it on Friday evening. I know morning testing is supposed to be clearer but don't want to do it without DH there.  I don't really want to test early but suppose a few hours will make any difference.

I've got a parents evening tomorrow night so probably won't be on here tomorrow.  So, Carol I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday.  Hopefully you'll be able to put your mind at rest for a wee while.  

Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan - really glad to hear things are looking better today, from what I remember I had spotting before I tested, so I am sure it will be fine!!! xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan that's great news that it's settled down, can relax now as i kept checking the board for an update from you.  I tested a day early too in my 2ww, those 2 weeks seem like forever don't they.  Keep your chin up and will be     for positive tests for you and Tissy, so glad you're going through it together as it really helps.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan - SO good to hear from you and evn better that bleeding has came to nothing - heres hoping embie just settling in there and implanting nicelt for a BFP!!!      

Take care

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - YAY knew that bleeding was for a good cause - hope those embies are settling in there!!!!   

carol - can just imagine how nervous you must be try to relax as much as you can and all the best for Wednesday.

I go back to work on Friday -  not looking forward to it but am hoping my stoma dosent cause any embarrasing moments at work.  Have to put up with it for 3 months!!!  must feel grateful to still have a job though as soooo many peeps are becoming redundant!  now I couldnt think of anything worse then looking for another job with having to do IVF and another op - mind just wouldnt be into it!

Anyhoos hope you all well and good luck to all those 2WWaiters hope test day comes by quickly.

laters
Soniax


----------



## mommyof2

YAY for Susan! Am glad that worrying yesterday was unfounded!!!   

   for both you and tissy for BFPs.....and the 2ww always seems like forever and is a torture  ...i remember that well......it shall all come to an end!!!

I fell into a bit of a panic mode today coz i discovered some TMI brown discharge this morning and this evening..nothing through the course of the day though.......hope is nothing to be too concerned over...but am taking precautions nonetheless......have been really lazy and putting my feet up today......and intend to keep doing it till Saturday which is my scan day......

to all the ladies in waiting, take great care and rest loads!!!
To all others, good luck!!!

-May-


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning ladies,

how are we all today?? Looks like gonna be a nice day!!! Well I have my diabetes clinic appointment this afternoon so hopefully it goes well!!

I have a question though, twice now I have had a really sore pain in my left side really low down at my crotch area, has anyone had anything similar?


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! sorry not been on in a while...tend to lurk at night from my phone, but its too fiddly to reply, so I do apologise! 

*Susan* - so good to hear that the spotting hasn't come to anything! i - and everyone else on here - REALLY REALLY hope that it was simply your 2 embies making themselves affa' comfy for the next 9 months or so!  not long til Saturday now!

*Tissy* - not long til Sat for you either! is that when ur due to test too?

big hello to every1 else - hope we're all doing fan-dabby-dosy!!!

well, just had my CD21 blood results - aaaaaannnnnnnddddd, I have definitely ovulated within the last 7 days!!!! at long bloody last...  they showed "extremely high Progesterone levels" - which was to be expected, seeing as I had 6 follies!  sooooo, next month I'm onto 25mg of Clomid per day...its funny, I've always said I don't want a Xmas baby - if I fall pregnant next cycle, thats exactly whats going to happen! hahaha...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

EXCELLENT news Mrs Coops!!! - Nice little Christmas present for you   

Sorry SNS nae too sure about those pains but I have been getting period like cramps and have been told all normal so you are maybe the same - just everything stretching a growing I guess - gets any worse give m/w a call??

Well I had midwife today but had to go to the Maty rather than my local midwife (why I do not know and either did they  ) so bit of a hassle but anyhoo everthing was going okay until m/w thought baby was infact lying breech (great) - but after quick scan (which I saw nothing) bubba still happy and head down (phew).

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Sorry to bring the cheerfulness of the thread down but AF arrived in full force today.  Was at work, felt a bit odd down there and lo and behold, there she was.  Broke down in tears so left at lunchtime to come home.  There was absolutely no way I would have coped with teaching my psycho 2nd years this afternoon. Will still test on Saturday but know it's over again.   So upset and distraught and don't know if I can face going through all of this for a 4th time.  

Tissy - hope things work out for you.     Will keep my fingers crossed for you.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Awww Susan I really don't know what to say - I guess no words will console you at this time - sending you major  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan - I am really sorry to hear that, sending you many big  

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan -      I am soooooo sorry to hear this - only time will heal and I know you dont think this now but am sure you will be strong again to do this again just give yourself some time.  I can just imagine how you  must be feeling!!!!  Hang in there ok..... am thinking about you.

Sonia


----------



## tissyblue

Susan

Really, truly devastated for you. So sorry. I was convinced we were both going to get BFP's together. 


Will be thinking of you. Don't lose hope.
T x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan I am so so so sorry to hear your news, life is just so bl**dy unfair sometimes isn't it.  Just you take your time to get over this petal, you have to just take it a day at a time and when you're stronger you will be in a better place as to whether you want to try again.  My heart really goes out to you and we're all here for you Susan if you need to rant, scream, cry or whatever.  Sending you a massive cuddle across the computer
Carol
xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Susan - am so sorry to hear your news!!! Sending you massive   s. Just take your time and   you feel better soon!!! Like Carol says just take it a day at the time!!! Stay positive though oks.....

-May-


----------



## Mummy30

awwww susan, so sorry to hear your devastating news. So so gutted for you and DH, be strong. xx


----------



## twinkle123

You're all just so lovely   Cried all evening and now my face is all blotchy.   I know it's TMI but just had 2 very obvious dark clots come away which I assume was the embies surrounded by blood so that didn't help much.  

Have any of you ever seen Jayne the counsellor at the clinic?  Think it's about time I went to see her.

Thanks for all your support as usual  
Susan
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwww Susan I am sitting here just about in tears - life is so bloody unfair - Just wanna give you a HUGE hug and tell you that it will all be okay.

We saw Jayne the councellor a couple of times and I thought she was fantastic - think seeing her can only but help  but take sometime to yourself first.

Always here

D xxx


----------



## Saffa77

awwwww Susan my heart aches just reading your post!!! Can just imagine I would be crying non stop too you just feel so sore inside!  I totally agree with why is life so tough on some of us!  Look at it this way at least you had one full cycle all in one go and didnt develop OHSS 

loads of hugs to you   
Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, Susan not sure if you went into work today but been thinking about you lots and feel so sad for you and your husband.  Counselling sounds like a great idea and it's good that Bloo can recommend the lady.  I was back at the fertility clinic today and it just brings it home how much we all go through to have a baby when other people seem to be able to do it at a drop of a hat.  One day I will turn right at those clinic doors and have a huge bump in front of me  .
Our 10 week scan went well, the baby was doing somersaults in my tummy so we didn't get a good pic but that's okay, as long as the heart is beating then I'm happy.  I am just beside myself before the scans, get into an awful tizzy but guess it's understandable after what has happened before and the horrible scans we've had to endure.  We're going to celebrate with a fish supper tonight....we know how to push the boat out eh.  Meeting couple of friends for dinner tomorrow night, going to Restaurant 21 on Market Street, has anyone tried it?
Hope everyone is well today, big hugs to all.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Carol 

Of course it was your scan today! glad bubba is doing well!!! well will be your next scan?

I wanted to go to that restaurant last weekend but havent had a chance looks very nice let me know what you think - enjoy you deserve it!!

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya Ladies

Evening Carol - Soz forgot you had your scn today should ahve wished you "good luk" anyhoo SOOOO glad that it went well and that bubba was happy moving about in there - so will next one be at 12 weeks - the time is fairly coming in??

Haven't been to the restaurant but like Sonia have always fancied it - so be sure to report back - let us know how it was??

And as for walking right through the Maty doors although I have done it a few times (to attend Maty classes) it STILL doesn't sink in     - I wanna be coming out the doors with bubba then I might realise it happened for us  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

Susan - thinking about you today  

Carol - glad scan went well today, have never been to that restaraunt.

Everyone else hope you are well, I was in tying up few things at work and seeing my boss this afternoon. Spent the morning in town, didn't buy much but did get some diabetic chocolate


----------



## mommyof2

Hi ladies!

Carol- glad your scan went well today.....mine will be in 2days.....i probably will be feeling the same way as you.....in fact, i thought i'd be cheeky and do just one more hpt that morning....heeheheh  Anyways, hope that the restaurant was good! 
Bloo - am sure it will sink in soon enough....so how long more have you got to go again

    
-May-


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening May

I am now 36 weeks - due 24th March - eeeeeeeeeeeeek

D xx


----------



## mommyof2

Wow! Bloo! Good luck and enjoy the rest of your time whilst bubba's still in you!!! Take care!!

-May-


----------



## tissyblue

Evening ladies - really hungry but neither me nor DH remembered to defrost our tea so thought I would come on and post as it will be ages till its ready!

Carol - good to hear the scan went well - another milestone for you!

Bloo - have you worked out how many sleeps that is till your due date? Think you should buy an advent calendar and start it on 1st March - you will be due on "Christmas Eve"!

Susan - been thinking about you lots again today. So unfair. I haven't used the councillor but I've heard she's very good. Just speaking to someone else about it might help. Worth a go?  

May - good luck with your scan on Friday

Shortn' - hopefully it wont be too long till you are back on the real stuff. DH bought me a curly wurly tonight (and a bottle of wine for himself...) 

MrsCoops - your turn soon! At least your body seems to be back in the groove now.

Sonia + Donsbabe - evening to you both - hope you're both well. Driven the new car yet Donsbabe? 

Well I'm hanging on in there. Official test date is Sunday but intend to test on Sat (fingers crossed) as that will be 14 dpt. Saw my lovely acupuncturist today who has been brilliant - he just gave me a treatment to try and take some stress away.

Saw Ed Byrne last night at the Music Hall. I haven't laughed out loud like that for ages. He is back in April so if any of you like him from Mock the Week, I would recommend it.

Bye for now
T


----------



## Mummy30

Carol Congrats on the great scan, fantastic news... i still get nervous when im due to have a scan. its natural.


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Tissy, my scan is saturday and thanks....hope it all goes well for you too!!!

-May-


----------



## Mummy30

Morning ladies....  

Im having a girly DVD day - mamma mia on just now, P.S i love you on later as im carless. DP has the "Bennymobile" as his car is in the garage.

Talking about cars..... my bennymobile is great!! I love it!!

Bit of a panick getting it, nearly didnt due to ar$e of old finance company on old car but i managed.  Cant park it though, went to asda and parked in the furthest away space hoping that no one would have parked next to me. I cant see the bonnet and have no idea how much space i need to swing round!  Totally missing it while DP has it though!! Hope someone nice buys my old car.... i miss it!!

sad eh?!

Had an awful day yesterday. pains in tummy and im pretty sure that its cause both babies are in difficult positions. Last scan girl was transverse right at the top and boy was head up. Felt so drained and uncomfortbale ALL day. Sciatica in hips didnt help matters either.

Ive got consultant tomorrow, Dr Shetty, she comes up here every 2 weeks so saves a trip to aberdeen, gonna ask her about dates for booking section but i bet its near 38 weeks......   as much as i need to keep my babies in me as long as possible im just shattered and fed up lol.  Still, not moaning, i have no right to moan after Susans news.  

May - good luck for the scan......  

Tissy - good luck for testing     

Im getting a bit lost as to whos at what stage and when lol, im so scatty these days!! 

Have a great day all... and if all is lost, just put on or buy MAmma Mia!! Am singing away here!!


----------



## Mummy30

ENJOY!!


----------



## tissyblue

Donsbabe - where did you get that picture of my DH from  

I wish. Send more hunky (non snoring men) to AB15.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry haven't been on for a catch up been a busy day today  

Hope everyone keeping well.

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Hi everyone,
Came on to see how everyone was doing, now just totally and happily distracted by that picture!  

Hey Tissy - I also went to see Ed Byrne on Tuesday and my cheeks were so sore from laughing.  Especially loved his rant about planning a wedding!

Got a cancellation for a scan tomorrow, and am so scared that it wont be ok.  Nothing I can do about it except try not to obsess... 

It's my brother's 30th tomorrow night, so off to wrap his present as have to go straight from scan to work, then straight out for a family meal.  Least I don't have to bother cooking!

Love to all, and big   to Susan especially

toots
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Toots - good luck with scan - keep us posted - oh and enjoy your brother's 30th - you out for a meal or is it and organsied do?

D xx


----------



## tootypy

Just us, parents and his girlfriend. He's really miserable about it, and wants to pretend its not happening.  He wouldn't even agree to going out for tea, so me and his girlf just booked it and he'll have tocome along!
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, sorry not been on much today, had quite a busy day. Had the docs this morning about my asthma, but also had a terrible night with really bad pains in my side.
Doc thinks it prob a urine infection. Nevermind, got treated to my lunch out with my mum, stepdad and Gran so that was nice. 
Then tonight I indulged myself and had a diabetic choc fudge bar - it was actually quite nice, a real treat.

Thinking about having an early night as am shattered with last night - hopefully tonight is better!!!

Dons - hope you had a good DVD day.

Bloo - hope you are keeping well!

Toots - good luck with scan tomorrow.

Anyway night night from me!!


----------



## Mummy30

That rapist on the run was seen in peterhead last night, forgot to say.  How scared am i?? Silly i know but even living so close to that manky prison gives me the heeby jeebys!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Dons - I would be petrified.................... hopefully the nutter is caught soon!!

Well after my busy day yesterday must have took it out on me as have done nothing but snooze this morning - was intending to go to the breastfeeding classes at the Maty (10-11.30 every Friday) but after seeing the weather wasn't great and the thought of two buses went back to bed lol  

There is always next Friday...............................

Hope everyone okay the day!!

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Dons - that is scary!!!

Bloo - quite right having a nice snooze, thats what maternity leave is for!!!

Hope all you other ladies are well.

I had a nice pamper today got my hair done which was lovely and relaxing. Having tea at my mums tonight, so just a quick post to say hello!!
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all, thanks to the girls who have responded to my previous post !

Just sitting waiting for the phone to ring with the results of my blood tests - why does a watched phone never ring!  Every other result has come back the same day, but oh no, not this one.  Still stressed so came home from work early.

On a more positive note, off to Kaiser Chiefs tonight with DH, so that will take my mind of things.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya lainsy

Good to see you have joined us jolly bunch - nope watched phone NEVER rings at least you have concert tonight keep you mind off things - goo luck with results - keep us posted.

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

hiya, 

had consultant today, both babies now head down, i thought they were high up so shows how much i know lol

Still tender and covered in a rash but as long as babies are ok then so am i.

Decided to give a natural birth a go!!! eeeekkkk, they wont let me go over 38 weeks!  FFS 38 weeks, i was hoping 36 lol but i know the longer they stay in me the more chance they will have.

Oh, im now not sure that rapist was here, think its rumours as its not been in the papers and im pretty sure it would have been. so phew!


----------



## tootypy

Morning gilrs,

Just a quick note to let you know that my scan went fine yesterday.  Except that DH only just made it in on time! Could've killed him as I was so so so so stressed and convinced I was going to get bad news (have dreamt 3 times in the last fortnight that i'd m/c) so was practically in tears before I went in.  Turns out I'd hardly been breathing all morning with panic!  I'm such a numpty!
Anyways, like I said it was al good, bubba a bit of a fidget and refusing to stay still so only got one nice clear photo.  Now I should start relaxing and enjoying being pg  

Enough about me, you're last 2 weeks willmake such a difference to the babies dons, hang in there!
Lainsy - Welcom to the board! hope the phone rings soon
Short - you poor sod, look after yourself!

toots
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone.  Sorry haven't been around for a while.  Couldn't face coming on here and have basically been hibernating for most of the week.  Did my official test this morning which just confirmed a BFN.  When AF arrived at the beginning of the week I knew what the answer today would be.   Haven't cried today but have been doing lots of it for the rest of the wek.  Everything went too well with this cycle so I was always waiting for something to go wrong.  And there's nothing more wrong than this result      I'm dreading phoning the clinic with the result - I broke down in tears last time and had to pass the phone on to DH.  He's working today though so will have to do it myself. 

Anyway, didn't really want to come on here with all my negative feelings when Tissy was trying to stay positive for her testing. Lots of luck to you    

Lainsy - sorry I haven't welcomed you sooner.     Good luck for your phone call.  

Haven't read back so sorry for not mentioning you all here.
Lots of love as always
Susan
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls and thanks to everyone for welcoming me to the site.  DH works shifts so I can see myself spending lots of time on here!

Sorry to hear your news Susan  . 

Toots - congratulations, really pleased for you, it's great to hear good news  

Still waiting to hear the results of my bloods for reasons as to no af after D&C last December.  Why are they taking so long to phone  

Had a great time at Kaiser Chiefs concert last night, wish it could have lasted for hours.  Anyway off to the hairdresser this morning to get my hair coloured, a few grey hairs starting to creep in lol.  That will keep me busy for a few hours.  Still deciding whether to chop my hair off or leave it long - decisions, decisions.

speak soon


----------



## tissyblue

Thought it would never happen but.....





DH has taken the news surprisingly well - he asked if this means I can start hoovering again.

Long road ahead so will keep feet on the ground.

Susan - thanks for your good wishes. I have thought about you lots this week. All I can say is never give up hope.

Take care everyone
T


----------



## Lainsy

Congrats tissy   great news for you.  

off to watch the footie so no doubt will be back on later


----------



## Saffa77

Susan -    take care and time will heal!

Tissyblue- Congrats!!! did you have any symptoms that made you think it would be a BFP?

Welcome Lainsy!

Well went back to work on Friday after 3 months off but could only do half day as felt exhausted anyways am easing my way into work roll on May for reversal op!!!! CANT wait - just feeling so uncomfortable with it at work.
Going out for dinner tonight YUM - Carol how was restaurant 21?

Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, what a lovely day although starting to cloud over now.  
Tissy congratulations to you and your husband, that's fantastic news!   
Hi Lainsy and welcome to the board, what did you do with your hair then, did you go for a new style?  I must get mine cut soon but my normal hairdresser has left the salon in Ellon so have the hassle of finding someone decent again.  Might have to go into Aberdeen to get it done.
Just a quick note as my computer battery is away to crash and the lead is elsewhere.
Bought a tree this morning for our garden to mark the loss of Isaac.  We bought one when we had our first miscarriage and wanted to do something for this one too so that felt good to do that.  Mike just watching the rugby so just having a quiet night, highlight being Ant and Dec.  Then we're going to visit my friends tomorrow afternoon.
Restaurant 21 was lush Sonia, really enjoyed it.  Wasn't a cheap place to eat but the food was really good and the service was good too.  it is the number one restaurant to eat in Aberdeen according to Trip Advisor.
big   to everyone and enjoy your weekend.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Everyone!!!Hope all of you have had a nice day out enjoying the warm sunshine!!!

Tissy BIG CONGRATS to you and you DH. 
Hi Lainsy! Welcome to the board. I havent been here that long myself....but they are great on here.....Hope that your phone rings soon!!!

As for me, just got home from a friend's place....after my scan this morning! I must say the scan went well and we were glad to see one healthy beating heart!!!!  Will be back again in a couple of weeks...which i suddenly just realised would be a nightmarish week for us, cos we would be moving house then.....hope we can get it all done!!!

Ta for now....away to get some more tv time!!!

Take care and have a wonderful rest of the weekend!!!
-May-


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all

Just got call from Hospital.  Blood tests have all come back normal, no reason for no AF.  Only thing they can tell me is i'm in the middle of a cycle.  So guess I'll keep trying and test again in a couple of weeks if still no AF!!    

Got my hair cut into short bob - dh came home from work and all he would comment was how i looked like my twin sister since I got it cut, NOT AMUSED!!  Abdncarol - you could always go to Mintlaw, good hairdresser there!

trying4no2 - glad to hear scan went well.

Spent an hour in the chat room today, told you i'd be addicted!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry haven't been on before now - DP been hogging Laptop ALL DAY  

Tissy - CONGRATS - excellent news - So chuffed for you  

Susan - Sending you BIG hugs - glad you can still feel you can come on here always nice to hear from you - please don't give up hope and if you feel consellor would help then defo go see her as I said - I thought she was very good.

Carol - Glad you enjoyed your meal - defo a place we will have to try sounds lush 

Hugs to all ive missed - away to watch Ant & Dec ahhhhhhh Sat night TV lol

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

What exciting lives we lead.  Just looking at how many of us are on-line at the moment!  

Tissy - huge congratulations to you.       I'm so pleased for you.   I was hoping to get a BFP with you and journey through this together but it wasn't to be.  I'm so happy for you though.  Take care.

As for me, I'm still so devasted and upset. I'm getting so tired of crying.   To make matters worse, my sister's 2nd baby is due in 4 weeks time and I really have no idea how I'm going to cope seeing and holding it. 

Anyway, I won't bring the mood of Tissy's happy day down so off to watch more Saturday night TV.
Love
Susan
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Can't sleep so ended up on the net again.  Only good thing about not being able to sleep is the time difference with my best friend in Oz so we've been on the webcam, she sure knows how to cheer a girl up, that's why I love her to bits !!

Anyone else on here in between treatments?  Don't you hate the wait?  Got to wait another couple of weeks to see if af starts again - ironic that i'm actually wanting it.


----------



## Mummy30

Morning ladies  

   to Tissy - you must be so delighted, well done!!


tootypie - congrats on the scan, such a relief seeing them isnt it. Ive had loads of scans (evey 4 weeks, then after 32 its every 2 weeks) and still get anxious before everyone of them. How was the family meal?
My DP is 30 in June..... haha, i keep reminding him!! 


Susan - honey      I just dont know what to say to you. I do know that crying is good for you and if you want to cry lots then do so, its only natural.  Always remeber that there are millions of couples all over the world going through what you and DH are just now, so you are not alone.    Take things slowly at first and dont rush into any decision until you are ready.  The councellor is a good idea, its someone you can vent all your emotions out on and there to listen solely to you. It is going to be so hard for you when your niece/nephew arrives but you are strong and you will get through all this.  Cant put it into words how gutting i feel for you right now... seems selfish of me to bang on about me when this has happened.  Keep chatting on here and in the other threads, support etc, it will be a great help.  Lots of cuddles xxx

Lainsy - glad you enjoyed kaiser cheifs... were you standing or sitting? I hate standing at concerts, well acually ive never stood but the thought of it scares me half to death. All those big men pushing and getting to the front.  Ill stick to my Mcfly where i get a comfy seat if needed HAHA!
Good that bloods have come back normal...... good luck with   

Sonia - Hello, hope you are taking it easy at your work. How was the meal? 

Carol - thats a lovely idea buying a tree in Isaacs memory, memories last forever. He will be looking down on his little bro/sis and keeping them safe xx

May - hi, congrats on the scan. Moving house is so exciting, lots of work mind you but all worth it!  xx

Bloo - hello, hows things?

Short - hello, things going well??

Anybody else...... have i missed anyone??  if so, apologies and HELLO!!!

We are just visiting my mum this weekend, and an excuse to take the car for a run too! Nice and peaceful down here and more safer for DS to play outside on his scooter. Wish i could be more relaxed about him playing outside back home, but im just so scared of other ppl ie strangers and other kids. He is 7 now and i tried so so hard last summer to let him out to play but i just couldnt do it!  I couldnt let him out of my sight, so this summer im really going to try even harder.  With his Aspergers it means a lot of kids dont understand his way of playing and vice versa so im worried about bullying etc.  His best friend is great and he will play with him but he doesnt want to be tied to my DS and has a lot of other friends.  Ohhh im dreading it but cant wrap him up forever.  

Anyway, id better go get his breakfast organised. He has become really cuddly just now, he knows its not long til babies are here and hes just making sure that he gets in as my number 1! He isnt normally a cuddly boy so im enjoying them.

Have a good weekend, whats left of it. xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, how are we all today?  Have a fab time at your mum's Dons, it's nice to get away for the weekend sometimes.  I totally understand about your son and it's great that you're getting all his cuddles, enjoy them  .
Didn't sleep well last night, having to wee around 5 times a night still but not complaining.  We're going out to see my friend this afternoon as have a birthday present for one of her son's.  Mike busy cleaning the mirrors, I'm rubbish at it, end up leaving streaky marks so he's getting brownie points for doing it.  
Nervous about my scan next Friday, then it's the thought of having 8 weeks to my next one, especially after losing Isaac at 15 weeks but will see what they say when I go to the hospital.  Might pay for a private scan in the meantime if they won't do it.
Susan send you a wee personal note just so you know.  I just can't stop thinking about you and know how devastated you must be feeling so please know we're all thinking about you honey and sending  you so much love and kind thoughts you and your husband's way.
Big hugs to everyone, sorry for not more personals, might try to go back to bed for a wee snooze before going out, been awake since 5am!  
Carol
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning ladies,

Susan, there is nothing I can say that will ease the pain you are feeling but know that everyone on here is great and we are all thinking of you!!!  

Carol - I can understand you being nervous about scan, I am sure it will be fine though!! A private scan is not a bad idea to keep your mind at rest, DH and I had a few n early pregnancy as I kept getting bleeds, it helped to reassure us seeing the heartbeat and baby looking fine.

Dons - enjoy your time away.

Tissy - huge congrats to you - u must be so excited! xx

I am not great at personals but huge hi to everyone else!!!

Well, I am coping with my 3 times a day injections, I seem to have my morning sugars under control, afternoon still a bit high but my nighttime ones are worst, upped my insulin a bit last night like i was told and it took them down a bit, so I am getting there slowly.

Also I now have some lovely diabetic chocolate from Thorntons which actually tastes nice, so I can still have a treat!!!!!  

Got a nice beef stew made for tea tonight, now am on leave easier to make the healthy meals I need!!!

Anyway still in pj's and have to go to my mums. She has taken pity on me and done all my washing and ironing!! So away to pick that up!!

Take care all and have a lovely Sunday!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies (just)

Well Carol I can sympathsise with the pee stops during the night and broken sleep - just seem to be SO restless just now and just can't sleep - good job don't have to get up for work no more I suppose??

Susan - Always thinking of you  

Dons - Hope you have a great day at your mums - and enjoy cuddles for now from you boy - must be difficult not just being able to let him be - as other kids and adults can be so cruel when they don't understand differences  

Short - Thats good you can munch on your diabetic chocolate - was told it was good from Thorntons!!

Tissy - You still on cloud 9?

Well im having a lzyish day today although need to get some chores done (paked my bag for hospital) eeeeeek!!!
Big hell to those ive missed

D xx


----------



## Lainsy

Big hello to everyone today - hope everyone is well   .  Will try and get the hang of all the personals as the days go by!

Not up to much today, dh working so just lazing about watching tv.  Will no doubt be having a nap soon, I can't stop yawning !!!

Why does the weekend go past so quickly


----------



## abdncarol

Hello again, was thinking today, just think Bloo you could be meeting your little baby this month!  You'll be a mummy, how thrilling!  Big  .  I am lucky that i don't work and can have a wee afternoon snooze if I want it, which is most days.  
Had a nice time at my friend's.  Her little boy is 2 and he was sitting on my knee getting stories read and played games with him, he's just adorable and brings home how much I want a baby of my own to do that with all the time.  
Had lots of cramps today, just hoping it is things stretching now that I'm 11 weeks but it is just so worrying.  I am honestly going to be   shortly and think I'm doing Mike's head in.  I want to try and stay positive and want to be hopeful that this little one will be fine but honestly it is just so hard, sorry for being a moan as I know that I'm lucky to be pregnant.  
I'm already tucked up in my bed and watching Dancing on Ice, poor hubbie, he's left on his own loads these days.  He is away again tomorrow first thing, back Tuesday night.  I get so nervous when he goes but at least it's shorter periods of time now, thank goodness.
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and enjoy your Sunday evening.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey carol

I too am watching dancing on ice and also have suffered terrible cramps this afternoon.  I had pains this morning and now these cramps are scaring the life out of me as they seem to come and go....    just like AF pains like you i am hoping its a growth spurt.


----------



## abdncarol

Big hugs Dons, I really hope it's the growing for both of  us, this pregnancy business is so stressful isn't it.  I'm just drinking a smoothie that Mike made up for me as makes me feel better if I think I'm giving the baby some vitamins as I'm rubbish at eating fruit and veg.  I hope your cramps calm down shortly, I find lying down in bed much easier but every time I go to the loo I'm scared there is blood.  Aaaahhhh!  Roll on the next 30 weeks!  You know when my friends and family have been pregnant I just didn't realise how long those 40 weeks were.
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons and Carol big   to you both.  I am sure everything will be fine  , I've blown you some bubbles for luck!

Had a very quiet day today, can't believe that's the weekend over already and back to work tomorrow.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Sorry i haven't been around...have been so busy with work and plus my mum is in UK...so have been running aboot  like a blue ersed fly!!

had a great weekend...went to the hairdressed on Sat .. was planning on having my hair lightened (broon at the moment)... and just a trim!!  Came out with a graduated bob and it dyed red..LOL!!  I absolutley loved it...  had my eyebroos defuzzed aswell...  

Went to see fame on Sat night wiht a few friends..it was fantastic!!  Altho i kind of freeked out as i was 'up with the gods' and getting to my chair was scary as i was so high up!!  never been scared of heights before...

Was all chuft with myself yesterday...i invited my mum and sister for Sunday dinner... bought a roast chicken from markies... got into a flap as i thought it was ready cooked!!  Iit wasn't and i had to cook it.. never cooked a whole chicken before...DH helped me...lol!!  

My pain has pretty much gone ... woohoo!!  Its such a relief.. Was told i'm only getting the injections for 3 months to help with the pain...but thats better than nothing... 3 months of pain free is good for me...

Will catch up on some posts later on ladies... huggs to you all!!

Gemz xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well today. I am thinking about going back to bed. Had a bad night with side pain again, I am sure I have a UTI but it isnt showing up in the tests.

Well hope you all feel better than I do, have a nice day will probably be back on later.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Dons/Carol - Hope cramps are just things moving around and growing im sure it will be fine.

Gems - Good to hear from you - glad your having a nice (pain free) time.

SNS - Just go back to bed - rest up - ive been getting cramps but nothing too bad - just think bubs running outta room  

Well I my sis has the day off work today - so I am off out to meet her for lunch - fine - love it when I don't have to make anything (as DP usually does all the cooking) - so now im off on maty have to think about lunches myself    

Hugs to all

D xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone - wont be around until after the weekend. I'm off to France for a few days - was meant to be ski-ing (thought at the time it would be a good pick me up if tx didn't work) but have packed loads of books and DVD's and will try and chill out. Going with folks from work so the non drinking excuses will have to come out. 

Hope everyone looks after themselves - no babies until I come back please!

T x


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls - hope everyone is good today!  

Another day at work today - hope everyone has a much more enjoyable day than that LOL.  Although it was nice yesterday when everyone commented how much younger I look since I got my hair cut, but not so nice when they commented how much more I look like my sister (she is my twin though  !)

Lainsy
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

How are we all today?  Nor the best of days - it's freezing out there brrrrrrrr

Was just out today getting my hair dyed/cut YEAh at last it was cracking me up - couldn't see through my fringe and DP nicely commenting on my grey hairs  

Just home now putting feet up watching JK (sad I know)

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Sorry I've not been around much recently.  Just wanted some time out to not think about IVF constantly.  Feeling much better now so I'm back!

I'm still really upset and devasted but am starting to cope okay now.  Had a rough moment earlier today when I realised that because I'll have to wait 3 months before my next IVF cycle, I won't be having a baby in 2009.  

Had intended to take it easy with work for the next wee while and not stress about everything but I'm back to my old ways again!  Our Highers and Standard Grades have got their final practical exams this week so it's just chaos. Lots of work to do tonight again (nothing new there!   ) I'm sitting surrounded by bits of paper to look over about the proposed pattern of school holidays in 2014!  Don't really care about that at the moment.  There does seem to be less holidays so I'll have to study it properly later on.

We've got a school concert tomorrow night so won't be home until at 10pm.  It should go well but I'm going to be exhausted again. 

Off for tea now
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Hi Susan - Glad to see you are still posting sending you   

Well I am off for a "mum to be treatment" got vouchers for my Christmas for James Dunn House??  Anyone beeen??

Well will be back on later with an "update"

Take care for now ladies

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

Susan - nice to see you back!!   

Hope the rest of you ladies are well!! 

I have had quite a  productive morning, did some housework then went to shops to get some bits and pieces. However by the time I came back and had lunch I was quite tired lol, definitely feeling this pregnancy now. Have just had a little cat nap but cannot be bothered doing anything now ha ha ha!!!

So glad I am on Mat Leave, don't think I would have coped another 3 weeks as I originally planned.

Anyone up to anything exciting today??


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies!!

Well my "mum to be treatment" was really good - very relaxing - preferred getting my feet/legs massaged than I did the facial and even got a bump wrap lol 

Was bit sore being on my back for so long - but really relaxing so when labout starts will try to remember how tranquil it was   - bubba must have really enjoyed it it - or the fact that mummy was nice and relaxed - as didn't feel it move much at all through the treatment - defo recommend it to any of you ladies expecting or there are other treatments you could get - well worth it - think I will go back "after" birth if I can for a bit of pampering.

Hugs to all

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, ended up being a nice day weather wise.  Hubbie working late so just scoffed a ham and cheese toastie, yum yum.  
Bloo glad you enjoyed your day today, I have vouchers for James Dunn too so must use them shortly.  Mike also bought me £100 vouchers for a beauty place in Ellon that I must use shortly as they run out soon.  Will book something for next week I think.  
Susan glad to hear you're feeling a wee bit better, you'll be shattered tonight though with your concert, hope it all went well by the time you read this.
Dons I'm a bit worried about you as not heard from you for a few days and you had those cramps, are you doing okay?
Short I'm the same with the cleaning, got the living room done today and it made me knackered, will have to get the rest of it done tomorrow.
Hello to everyone else!
So nervous about Friday's scan, think it's just because it all went downhill from there last time around so just trying to keep strong.  
Having a quiet night, we like the property programmes that are on tonight, although Grand Designs gives Mike ideas that he'd like to build his own house and makes him go looking for plots.  I just    .
Take care everyone
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

Carol - dont fear im fine lol!!  Cramps went just as fast as they arrived but i had pink urine and that worried me. Didnt want to come on here moaning lol. All is fine though and im back to my normal shattered self lol.

bloo - i fancy having treatment of some kind, but ive never had anything like that before, not sure ill like it or not. Plust i cant lie on my back even for 5 mins as my girl is right over to the left of my bump and its sooooo uncomfortable.

short - i too managed a bit of housework today... you wouldnt think it now looking at my house!

I had a right panic today. I had the docs and as usual couldnt get parked in car park or close to the door so had to go round the streets. DS was with me and he told me he was running ahead and would meet me by the door.  Well when i got to the door he wasnt there. I wasnt bothered then as he is a very sensible boy and i knew he would be waiting for me in the waiting room.
Well, he wasnt.  I looked everywhere, i went through to the casualty bit, in the xray dept, back out to the car, on the street.... I asked at reception and in the shop and had people looking for him everywhere.  This went on for about 20 mins and for the first time in my life i felt sheer panic.  Everyone was calling his name and i was close to phoning the police. so many things went through my mind. It was a big mystery as he is 7 and like i said he is very responsible and would not run off anywhere without me knowing.....
Then the one obvious place came springing into my mind, where i should have looked first. Up in the maternity bit.  At my docs the maternity is above the main wards of the hospital and there is a security door.... there he was inside just sitting on a seat chatting to a midwife quite the thing!!!  Bless him, im up there so much he just presumed thats where i would be heading!!  He rang the bell to get inside and a mw let him in, he said i was on my way!!  The MWs were just away to search for me!!  Couldnt give him into trouble but sure made me sweat!!

Maybe my low blood pressure has risen to normal levels after that!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sounds like everyone has had a productive day.

Bloo glad to hear treatment was good.

Dons poor you, I can only imagine the panic you felt.

Carol I am sure scan will be fine on Friday!!

We had baby class tonight, so learned about bathing, was quite good!! My side is hurting a bit tonight but I have a phone appoint with doc tomorrow for my asthma so going to speak to her about it again.
After that I am meeting my Gran and her sis for lunch and prob chill for the rest of the day!

 to all!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Carol - I am sure all will be fine with your scan - good luck and keep us posted - is it at the ante-natal, Aberdeen?  As I will be there Friday morning (hopefully weather permitting) to attend the Breastfeeding class.

Dons- Wow bet you got a scare - there is nothing worse you just get such a sinking feeling glad all was alright in the end.  Would defo recommend the treatment even if you just went and got a foot/leg massage as would be able to sit for that - feels like you are walking on air afterwards  

Short - Enjoy your lunch tomorrow I am out for lunch too then coming home to chill - I find thats the best if I am out most the day like to come home and take it easy  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloo - are you booked in at Aberdeen to have your baby??


----------



## Mummy30

OMG just looked at prices for james dunn house, £12 for an eye brow wax    I can get mine done here for £4 lol

Like the pampering idea but id like to go with a friend..... just need to find someone to go with lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Short - Not too sure about b eing "booked" in but yeah will be hoping to have baby at Aberdeen Maty.

Dons - I know James Dunn was pretty expensive I was £60 for the "mum to be treatment" well* I * wasn't I got it as a gift for my Christmas 

Know what you mean about going it alone I have always fancied a spa day with a friend(s)

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloofuss said:


> Hi Short - Not too sure about b eing "booked" in but yeah will be hoping to have baby at Aberdeen Maty.


Have you been for a visit just wondered what its like?


----------



## Bloofuss

Short - Yeah DP and I have been for our visit to the Maty - it was okay - fine to see where you could possibly be I suppose - got shown both the midwives unit and the labour ward. They do have one birthing pool - but unable to see that as someone was using it


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloofuss said:


> Short - Yeah DP and I have been for our visit to the Maty - it was okay - fine to see where you could possibly be I suppose - got shown both the midwives unit and the labour ward. They do have one birthing pool - but unable to see that as someone was using it


Thanks - will have to arrange a visit for DH and I to have a look!


----------



## Bloofuss

DP and I went during the ante-natal classes that are offered through the Maty - next time you are at your midwife - enquire about them

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

No one chatting today - hope everyone is OK!! I am wide awake for some reason   
Had an uneventful day out for lunch with my Gran and her sis and then had a quiet afternoon and evening.
Just counting down the weeks now - time seems to have really slowed down!!!!!!

Anyway shall try and go and sleep - speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## angelina1976

Hi there 

Hi everyone.  Remember me?  Sorry I've not been around much recently.    I was trying to keep calm and not think about it 24/7.

Have just recently had our third attempt.  We had FET and my test date was today.  My AF arrived on Wednesday.  My AF was late and very rarely late so of course I got excited and thought this was it. It was in the bag.      I'm still really upset, angry and feel like my whole world is crashing down around me.  Did want to try again as soon as possible but hospital have suggested that I wait until after my next AF.  Well that blew me away.  Knowing it will be further away....

Tissy - who is your acupuncturist and would you recommend them?  Not sure I can really relax with it as I have tried acupuncture already.

Angela  xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Angela - really sorry to hear that. Sending you big virtual  , know its easier said than done, but keep thinking positive, it will happen for you am sure.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Angela.     It just gets harder and harder doesn't it? I've very recently had another failed cycle so will be moving onto cycle number 4 in a few months.  Like you, I hate all the waiting around for months inbetween.  I've always been told to wait 3 AFs before starting again.  I just want to start again now!  

Had such a busy past 3 days.  Our 4th-6th years had their practical exams which counts for 60% of their overall grade so it's quite a big deal.  It's just been so hectic but they all did very well. The only problems we were fighting against were senior management causing problems for us.  One refused to let one of my 4th years to come out of a random survey that anyone could do because he'd already started which apparently couldn't be re-arranged.  After me explaining to her that we couldn't re-arrange his exam (it's an external examiner who comes in for 3 days only) and if he didn't sit this part of his exam, he would basically fail the whole course, she finally let him sit his exam.  We shouldn't have to be even asking her permission!

Also, our headteacher decided to let us know today that a photographer for the P&J would be coming to the department to take photos for an article they're publishing tomorrow.  However, we only found out at 10am that the photographer would be in at 12.15 on a day when we've got exams, have no time at all and are basically running around like headless chickens!  What a place! Sorry for the rant!!!

So how are we all? Anything exciting happening? Exciting weekends planned?
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Angela I am so sorry to hear your news, big   to you petal.  It is so hard as you build your hopes up with each try and it just feels so unfair and unjust when it doesn't happen.
Susan your work is so stressful, must be difficult to bite your tongue sometimes when you're trying so hard for your pupils and being a really encouraging teacher.  My stepdaughter would like to be a schoolteacher but think she needs to realise how hard you have to work.
We had our 12 week scan today so all was fine, the baby was so clear, could see her little face and got around 8 pictures which was great.  The doctor was just lovely too so I've been booked for another scan at 16 weeks, then one at 20 weeks and again at 30 weeks.  It is so nerve wracking whenever I go but hopefully the scans will just help a little bit.  I'm a bit worried as the placenta takes over this next week and because we don't know what went wrong with Isaac I'm hoping my body steps up to the mark.  I'm stopping the prostegan this week too so please please please let this little one be okay and don't let my body let me down, again.  Feel weepy evening saying that.  It's like I feel there is a pressure on me not to let Mike down, our parents, the children, etc by losing this little one, got to try and stay positive though.  Sorry for being a moan as realise that I'm lucky to be pregnant but hope you understand my fears.
Nothing exciting planned for the weekend.  We're hoping to do a bit of gardening tomorrow and then going to view a house on Sunday, still can't decide if we want to move from here or not.  What has everyone else got planned?
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Carol - so glad your scan went well.   You must be a nervous wreck every time you go for a scan. Will be sending positive vibes to your placenta this week!    

Got a bit of a decision to make. My sister's 2nd baby is due on the 27th March and I've no idea how I'm going to be around it having just had another failed IVF. She knows we did another IVF but I didn't tell her I got my embies put back.  Her and my mum both think they've been frozen for later on.  Just couldn't face the questioning and them waiting to be told the outcome.  Anyway, do you think I should tell her before the baby is born that I had another failed cycle? I don't want to be acting all wierd round the baby or breaking down in tears in front of them when she should be so happy.    I'd be interested to hear what your opinions on it. 

Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Carol - really glad your scan went well today, its good they are going to give you regular scans as well, will maybe help you relax a tiny a bit. 
Don't put so much pressure on yourself though, you are saying you don't want to let your family down, don't think like that, I am sure they don't.
Stay positive, this little one is staying put!!!!!

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

How are you all today? Thanks for your messages.

Susan - I will be starting cycle four prob around June time. But because I had a frozen cycle this last time I did not have to wait 3 x AF's. But we have our holiday end May/June so because they want me to have one more AF they have made the decision for us basically that we have to wait or transfer would prob fall right bang on the time we would be away. Think we will go away on holiday and come back all refreshed and ready to start cycle 4. I just feel if we could do it next month I would be able to deal with it better and more calmly. By the time we wait a few months I will be desperate to get started again and get so excited with myself all over again. Sorry to hear your work has been such a carry on. You wil prob be as glad as the students when the exams are all over!

Shortnsweet - not long for you to go now. Are you sleeping any better?

Carol - Really pleased your scan went well. It must have been wonderful. I know what you are saying. The worrying would really begin when I get pregnant (note - not if  -  lol).

Angela xx


----------



## angelina1976

Sorry - Susan

PS - My sister had a baby September past and we had our BFN July/August.  She does know we have been trying and had IVF.  i was on holiday for my sister's due date and her due dat was the day after my birthday.  I did not speak to my sister direct but I told my mum who told my sister.  When I saw Grace for the first time I am not going to lie I could have blubbed but I managed because she was so beautiful.  I found it hard being around my sister and Grace to begin with.  I tended to see Grace when my mum had her and found it easier to deal with gradually.  Now I am much better at dealing with seeing my sister so happy.

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone   
Angela - I understand what you're saying about the longer you wait, the more excited you'll be.  I never thought of it like that before but it's so true.  I just want to get started again now. My cycles have been all over the place for the past few years so I've no idea when 3 AFs will be over for me.  I know last year when I was waiting patiently they took forever to arrive (sometimes up to 60 days!).  When I had my FET, I was still told to wait 3 AFs! Must just depend on which doctor you have. Thanks for your advice about your niece.  I was fine when my sister had her 1st baby 3 years ago but we were only at the clomid and IUI stage then so I coped fine.  I think this one might be slightly different though.

Carol - I've been on to that natural fertility website you recommended and can see myself spending a fortune! Do you think it would be safe to take these supplements leading up to IVF or would they interfere with the drugs?  Maybe it's just safer taking them if trying to conceive naturally?  

Off visiting my sister and niece today. As usual though, will have to take some work with me to do for Monday.  This workload is just getting ridiculous!  

Hope you all have a good Saturday whatever you're doing
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi girls. On my hols in the French alps. The sun eventually came out today after three days constant snow. 

Angela - will send you the details for my acupuncturist when I get back. I know he's not a miracle worker but I honestly think it was the one thing that made the most significant difference this time around. I started seeing him in May last year, about 6 weeks before first tx and have seen him every fortnight since then. I also took chinese herbs he prescribed up to EC. After the first unsuccessful tx I would have started again the next day if the clinic had let me. Instead I ended up leaving almost 5 months.

He reckons that he needs at least three months min to help make a difference. For me it was worth every penny.

Susan - difficult decision for you - your sister's head will be all over the place at the moment so if you tell her before you might not get the sympathetic response you really need. If she knows you have been going through tx (regardless of what stage you are at) I would hope that she will at least be sensitive to the fact that seeing her new baby is going to raise different emotions for you.

If it helps at all, my sister was pregnant with her first last year. I really distanced myself from her, mainly for my own sake as I found it really hard to cope with her "pregnant chat" when I knew that was still just a dream for me. She knew I was going through tx but.... Life revolved around her and her baby to be and I guess I cant be too critical of her as that is how it will be for the majority of people who conceive naturally.

Joshua is now three months old. Over time I have come to realise that he will always be my nephew and it is up to me how much of a part I want to play in his life as he grows up. Its not his fault that I need fertility treatment to make my dream possible. Family (in particular) and friends who are pregnant/with kids can sometimes be insensitive but babies never will. I found dealing with an actual baby much easier than dealing with my sister. 

You will probably do what you think is right for your sister  - you sound like that kind of a person .

T ß


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today.
What a horrible day of rain its been. I had a very lazy morning in bed, then did some shopping this afternoon at Tesco in Inverurie. Going to have a chilled night watching a film with DH as he is probably away offshore tomorrow.


 to all!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Well DP has been on computer most of the day so thats me just getting on now  

Angela so sorry to hear your news - sending you BIG   and please stay positive I hope next time will be "your" time.

Carol - SO chuffed your scan went well - I am sure everything will be fine keeping positive is the best thing you can do for you and bubs - hard I know but chin up xx

Susan - Can't really advise about my sister but can pass on about DP's sis.  I really struggled to begin with when I found out she was pregnant (esp since she had JUST met her partner and fell pregnant literally right away).  I felt so hard done by and a complete failure and beat myself up really bad about it (thinking oh DP is the eldest and didn't produce first grandchild etc etc) thinking it would never or could ever happen for us - but over time (and due to a lot of baysitting duties) it grew easier - until just a matter of months later she fell pregnant again!!!  I was devastated and felt she was just a bay producing machine and I couldn't even have one!!  Took a long time and a lot of councelling to help get over it - but as its been said it wasn't my nice or nephew's fault and just grew to love being with and having them over (again lots of babysitting lol) - hope this helps??

Well off to make some tea (spag bol) ha ha ha 

D xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, hope you are all well.

Had a nice day today, dh decided I needed some new clothes so spent the day shopping!  

Angela, don't think we've spoken yet, but sending you my best wishes, sorry to hear your news  

Carol, really pleased your scan went well, sending you lots of positive energy    

Susan, I know exactly how you feel.  I have 13 nieces and nephews ranging from 20 to 3 years old.  One of my sisters is my twin and her little boy even called me mum one day by mistake - it was a really weird feeling, can't describe it, and as you can imagine it did really upset me.  I absolutely adore them though, and I think you will find the strength.  The hardest thing was when my eldest niece fell pregnant at 17.  We had been trying for about 3 years and found it so difficult, especially when she didn't plan her pregnancy.  However she had a little boy about 1 1/2 years ago and she is a great mum and it is nice to see her happy, I have always been close to her and she has always been supportive of me and takes into consideration my feelings.  I know its hard, but I think you should tell her about your treatment so she understands and perhaps be a bit more sensitive towards you.  Only you can make that decision though.  

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## twinkle123

Evening everyone
Thanks to those of you who gave me advice about what to do about my almost-due pregnant sister.  I told her today that I've recently had another failed IVF.  I didn't actually mean to but I was at my mum and dads and she was there with her daughter.  My mum was cuddled up with my niece reading a story and I just started crying.   I think it was just the jealousy of my mum being able to do that with her child and not mine. Anyway, I told them and they were sympathetic.  My mum cried, my sister made a cup of tea, my niece started singing the Bare Necessities (she's only 2 so didn't quite understand!) and my dad suddenly developed a coughing and sneezing fit (think it was a cover for the slight tear I saw in his eye!)

She offered me the use of her eggs again which was very kind. It won't be needed though because as far as I know there's nothing wrong with my eggs and I certainly produce enough (usually too many). Kind offer though.  

I still don't know how I'll cope seeing the new baby but at least they'll know what's wrong if the tears come on again.  

That's all for just now. Hi to everyone  
Susan
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Susan -     it was the best thing to do! at least they will know in future if you get upset again - and at least you will feel better for telling them - Im sure it will get easier with time.  Am thinking about you!!!

Carol so stoked for you and the scan!!!!! Its meant to be this one I think!

Hope all the ladies that are due soon are doing well, bloo, shortnsweet!  almost there now.

Went to Milton on Crathes for lunch was delicious and now sooooooooo full, off to wath a movie.

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well today, had quite a quiet day, had lunch at my mums, DH still at home, away tomorrow though  but thankfully should be a nice short trip hopefully home Thursday!!

 to all!!


----------



## button butterfly

[fly] HIYA EVERYONE ![/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]

I havent been on here for a while - I have got my letter in the post for IVF!! To go to evening meeting (thanks saffa for telling me its great when I know what to expect beforehand) in june and have an appointment in june to meet nurse and consultant. Can anyone tell me after that appointment roughly when things get started, I am half excited and half anxious (trying not to be too negative - something I find easy to do).

I have been reading your posts and want to give susan a    - Do you feel better that you have told them? I havent told my parents as yet or the in-laws (sorry if I offend anyone in saying this but I feel embarressed and a failure in not being able to have a child as yet) there is alot of pressures going on and of course alot of comments coming from friends about "getting going". I want to tell them on one hand but on the other I dont want them to aviod so called sensative topics and people to be whispering behind my back!

Anyone doing anything for red nose day like a sponsored coffee n cake session or a bungee jump? 

I am sitting in waiting for a delivery of a double basin stand for bathroom - I hate waiting in for delivery men!

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome Button!!!

Good Luck with the forthcoming treatment.  Everyone one here is great and very supportive.  You will be in safe hands.

BIG hello to all other ladies hope you are all okay today at least the sun is shining  

Bloo x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Yay button so happy you have now received your letter.

You get to go to this evening where there will be about 15 other couples - everyone is quiet so dont be surprised if you get the feeling that everyone is depressed!  after that you should get an appointment straight after for the doctor consultant and depending what protocol you are on and what you needing done you can start asap probably when you get your next AF.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  How are we all today?

Button - great news that you've got your letter to start IVF.  When we went to our information evening, there were probably about 30 couples there and like Sonia said, nobody said a word!   After your first appointment, things will happen really quickly.  That's you basically at the top of the waiting list so your treatment should start straight away.  Hope you didn't have to wait around all day for your delivery.  

I feel so much better having told my parents and sister that we got a BFN.  They've known (as well as my in-laws) that we're getting IVF but I try not to tell them the details of EC and ET just to ease the pressure of them asking questions.

Got my letter for my follow-up appointment through today. It's on the 24th March but think I might try and change it.  I've to play at the prizegiving at school that night and don't fancy travelling 40 miles up in the morning, 40 miles home for the appointment, 40 miles up again and another 40 miles home!  

Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

hope everyone is well today!!

My diabetes appointment went well, have upped insulin levels a bit again but there has been an improvement.
Asked how it is looking for a normal delivery, they are still hopeful for me to have a normal delivery but they wont et me go past 40 weeks  - yay!!!
I am back in 2 weeks time which I will be almost 28 weeks so they will review it again then, am so relieved I wont have to go past 40 weeks!!!

 to all!!


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Susan and sonia - thanks for that info!  Had a wee tiff with DH (only lasted 5 mins - managed to share my box of malteasers with him thereafter!!   ) he isnt keen on going to evening meeting - he is quite a private person like myself and not keen on sitting in a crowd about such a subject but I reassured him that everyone is in the same boat and probably feels the same. Men!!!! - It didnt help that I was hormonal at the time annoyed  that my periods had arrived and that I was low on the old chocolate levels!    

Hope you are all well today!  Shortnsweet - sounds that your diabetes is undercontrol (I know that insulin levels are expected to be increased from time to time during pregnancy as I have a few friends who are the same - however they can be a bit naughty with the old dietry intake of cakes etc).  When is your due date?

Hiya to the rest of you - bloofuss, lainsy, angela, TB

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope everything okay with you all today.  Short - great news about not having to go over 40 weeks - I am ready for bubba to make an appearance now - not good at this waiting game    

Button - I remember going to the induction evening many moons ago and you are all in the same boat everyone there for the same reason.

Bloo xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone - back from hols and all the washing is now done. Can't face the ironing though!

Angela - my acupuncturist is Zong-Fan Zhou (calls himself "Fan"), 10 Deeside Drive Aberdeen Tel: 323276. Appointments last an hour. He charges I think £36 per session and any herbs he prescribes are extra. I go every two weeks or so, so its not a cheap option but then again, I reckon most of us are desperate enough to give just about anything a go. He told me early on that I had too much "stress" in my life and that I had to address that (easier said than done I know) if I was going to give myself the best chance. I think he's treated a lot of ladies ttc, either with or without tx.

Button - I managed to get my DH to the induction evening by promising to take him for a fish supper afterwards - if all else fails, try bribery!

Night all!
T


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Button - my due date is 16th April


----------



## button butterfly

Not long to go short!

Thanks Bloo - I will bare that in mind!!!  recommend any good chippies just incase?  ha ha!

Off to bed now as have been on the quiz - have square eyes now!!!   

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today (this yucky wet day - hope it brightens up).

Just back from midwife - so all well with bubba and I - just a case of waiting for him/her to make and appearance now!!

Hugs to all

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

Not chatted for a while but ive been reading!  Found myself addicted to a game on ******** so thats what ive been doing  

I have my 28 week scan today and my DS is going to come along! Looking forward to that later on.

Button - i used to be a regular in the tuesday quiz but forgot all about it recently!

Bloo - glad all is well with your bubba, the countdown is on... whens your date again? Youve maybe got it in pink below but i cant see it just now lol

tissy - welcome back from your holidays! This will be the first year for about 20 that i havent been abroad.  Going to miss it, was tempted to go in october but going with two 5month old babies doesnt sound like much of a holiday!  Benidorm will have to do without me for a year lol.

just a few personals from me today, dont take it personally ladies if ive not mentioned you.  A foot in my rib cage is making sitting uncomfortbale.

Hugs from Bev xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey Dons

Yay all the best for you and the scan with you DS he is going to be soooooooooooooooo STOKED! bless him.  Hey are you on ******** then?  I love ** Ill add you as a friend if you give me your name - any other ladies on ********?

Hope you's all well!


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls - sorry i've not been on in a while! i've been lurking, but too busy at work just now to type screels & screels... 

anyway - a *BIIIIIIIG* hello 2 everyone on here!  not going to do personals, coz there is been WAAAAY too much happening... needless to say though, hope every1 is well!

*Dons* - is it Guess the Sketch you're playing on **? i got a bit addicted to that game for a while... 

*Saffa* - i'm on ********, my name is Gillian Cooper. can you search on email addresses - that's probably a bit easier ([email protected])? anyone else wants to add me, feel free. i'm also on bebo for any1 that's on that - gill23479.

well, thats me just finished my 2nd round of Clomid last night - fingers crossed i haven't over-stimm'd again this month!  all going well, i've told DH to expect to be busy next weekend...    

well, must get on - back in the middle of month end again! it's never ending... 

MrsC xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hello again!

Dons my due date is 24th March - can't wait SO hoping that bubba comes either then or round about nae keen on this waiting lark but as I am SO impatient I know it will be late   - hope scan goes well.

I am in the same boat as you re holidays - always try and go somewhere abroad for a bit of sangria and sunshine but as I will only have the one to contend with we may try and get away for a week sometime in October.  DP's brother is in Valencia - so might go visit Uncle M lol lol

Hiya Mrs Coops good to hear from you - glad all is okay with the meds and you and hubbie will be up for some lovin' ( think I have forgotten what its like) lol lol

Hi to all Susan/Carol hope all okay with you guys

D xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there,

How are you all doing today?

Sonia - we are already firm ******** buddies so I will look out for you adding the ladies here.

Lainsy - Hi to you too - not spoken to you before.  I tend to lurk but not always got time to post.

Tissy - I have been to see the guy at Deeside but only once.  I bruised quite badly and it put me off.  I have not been back but I did go for two sessions to a lady in Bridge of Don but really did not think I relaxed at all.  The guy at Deeside said I was tense and I needed to sort out my bowel movement.  But basically made me feel worse than ever about being too "tense" to ever fall pregnant.  I was only tense because he was away to stick needles in me and it was my first time.  Have you noticed any change in your stress levels or as a result of your acupuncture are you less stressed?  

Mrs Coops - good luck with your busy weekend ahead.

Dons/Bloo - glad all is well with you guys.

And hope everyone else is fine today.  Sorry just on quick and if I have not got a chance to say hi to you then Hi.  

Angela xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, sorry I haven't been in touch past couple of days.  Bloo I am so excited for you and can't wait until we hear the news about your little one, just think any day now!  
Nothing exciting to report from me, I'm on ******** too, I'm [email protected] if anyone wants to add me.  Just same old, same old here really.  Not going to moan about my paranoia for a change!  Still scared each time I go to the loo and dreading something going wrong but going to stop going on about it as I am just being a moan!
Dons hope the scan went well, the babies must be really clear in their scans and must be fantastic to see them.  
Think we're going to try and go away for a week in the sun around June time, we didn't go on holiday at all last year and think that's the first time we've not been away so definitely like to go away this year.  I just burn though as have red hair and pale skin, doesn't stop me trying to get a tan though  .  We were going to go to Thailand around the end of March/beginning of April as that would have been when Isaac was due to be born but don't want to go away now with this little one inside my tummy.  
Susan hope you're fine and not working too hard.  I didn't order any of the vitamins from that website I sent you by the way, just ordered them on other ones but as they are vitamins I think they'd be okay with the IVF drugs.  I know I've heard of girls on other websites going on about the DHEA and how they improve the quality of your eggs, maybe worth a search on here.  You've never had problems though petal with your egg quantity.  
Hiya to everyone else, glad everyone is doing fine and at least the worst of the winter is behind us, hopefully.  Just so nice to walk the dog when there is a bit of sunshine, even if it is still cold.  
Mike away to view a house in Tarves and then having fajitas for our tea, yum yum.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

girls, be careful about putting details on here ie names/email addresses.....  

Ill search for you and send you PMs of my ** name etc, im fairly new to it so bear with me lol


----------



## Mummy30

ok, 1 PM sent to sonia and 2 friend requests sent!!

Any more?

Scan all good, babies weighing in at about 2 1/2 lbs each and both growing bang on average. Girl slightly bigger than boy now!! Wee porkie!

Both still head down, so natural all the way for me    

confirmed as definate boy and girl!! boys was easily spotted!! Hanging loose LOL    Girls humburger obvious too lol!!


----------



## Mummy30

oh yeah, was meant to ask earlier....

Anyone been to the toby or mill of mundurno recently?

Im looking for a place to have a family meal, must have good vegetarian meals, parking facilities, in aberdeen or just north, and be child friendly, oh yeah and not too pricy!! 

Any recommendations??


----------



## abdncarol

Dons and Angelina thanks for adding me on ********, great to see faces for the names  .
Dons not been to the Toby in over a year, it's beside where my parents live.  I'm going out for lunch with my sister and mum tomorrow and we're going to try the Mains of Scotstown I think so will let you know if it's any good as not been for ages.  Great news about seeing the twins and their size, you must be delighted and on a high.
Mike watching football so away to my bed to watch my rubbish on telly.  Going to watch that programme on Jade Goody at 9pm but know I'll end up in tears.
Carol
xx


----------



## gmac2304

dons - ta 4 adding me! 

carol - have added u 2! where in Abdn u from? i recognise ur face...saying that, i'm always thinking i recognise people when actually i don't know them... LoL! 

am away to settle down & watch Jade too - tissues r at the ready! poor girl...can't begin 2 imagine what she's going thru! 

xx


----------



## abdncarol

I'm in Ellon now but stayed in the Dee Place for years before we moved here. I know re Jade, just feel terrible that she is dying and leave her two little boys when she is so young.  
Carol
x


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so much chatting today!
I'm pretty new to ********. Well, actually joined in 2007 but haven't really done anything with it. Carol and MrsCoops - I've added you as friends.  Hope you don't mind.  I'll work my way round everyone else.

Adding my comments to the restaurants discussion: I stay in Bridge of Don so they're all quite regular haunts for me.  Mill of Mundurno is excellent - it's really improved over the past few years. I highly recommend it.  I haven't been to the Mains of Scotstown for a while but it was really nice last time.  Finally, the Toby is great value for money.  Never been disappointed there either.  

Phoned the clinic today to change my follow-up appointment. It's now on the 31st March.  Tried to make an appointment with Jayne the counsellor too but apparently she had the diary in with her and she was with someone.  One of the nurses said she would phone me back but she didn't.  Will try phoning again tomorrow.

Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies, I dont have ********, I am a Bebo person!!


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Does anyone mind if I join you?  I have been lurking for some time now, while we decided what to do regarding further treatment.  We have one frostie in Aberdeen and were trying to decide what to do.  As it turns out, no decisions had to be made because we were surprised and delighted to get a natural BFP towards the end of January.

Susan - I was really sorry to hear of the outcome of your last treatment but pleased that you have your follow-up appt arranged and hopefully the counselling will be a good help.

Carol and Tissyblue congrats to you both on your pregnancies - I think my due date is somewhere  between the two of you.  Saying that, I have moments of terrible panic where I think something has or will go wrong.  I haven't had my scan yet, it's not until the 24th.

Bloo and Short, neither of you have long to go now until you have your babies in your arms.

Lainsy, Angela and Button - good luck with your upcoming treatment and Mrs. Coops - hope this cycle is your turn and you have not overstimulated again.

Donsbabe -it must be amazing to see two babies on the scan and so clearly that the sex was easily spottable!

Hello to anyone else I have missed and looking forward to getting to know you.

Night,

Fiona X


----------



## twinkle123

Fiona - hi and welcome.   Congratulations on your BFP.   You must be so happy and relieved that you didn't need to make any decisions about further treatment.
Look forward to getting to know you
Susan
x


----------



## fionamc

Thanks for the welcome Susan!  From a completely mercenary point of view, the money we saved, is money that I would obviously far rather spend on a baby and as you well know, the stress of going through treatment is very high, especially the 2WW.  When my period was late, it took me days to even voice the thought to my DH and a week to pluck up the courage to actually go and buy a HPT.  Even as I did the test, I was telling myself not to be so silly, that I couldn't get pregnant naturally!  It still feels surreal and odd to think that people actually can get pregnant without months of sticking needles in themselves!  Now just anxiously and excitedly, in equal measure, waiting for my scan.  As far as I can see, that is the only advantage to conceiving with treatment - you get an early scan!

Fiona X


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Welcome Fiona - huge congrats on your


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Shortnsweet.  Glad to hear that your diabetes is under control.  I had gestational diabetes with my first pregnancy.  It disappeared afterwards but I am higher risk for getting it again and it is so hard being careful with food at the moment.  Saying that, it helped me not put on much weight the last time, which was good because I am already oerweight!

Fiona X


----------



## Mummy30

Morning ladies

Welcome Fiona, and yes, a MASSIVE congrats on your BFP! Must be amazing to get it naturally after tx!

Just updated my ** requests  

Carol - mains of scotstown, ive heard of it but no idea where it is.... but it sounds like an idea for my meal!!  

Cant believe i missed jade on sky last night.... how gutted am i.....

Im just having yet another day of DVDs and lap top!!  Im watching PS ILOVE YOU just now and investigating sterilizers on here.

I just cant decide what sterilizer to go for.... cold water milton or steam/micro/electric etc.  My granny is buying me one and she says to get the best.  IVe been looking at the tommee tippee closer to nature set at 99.99 from mothercare but im not breastfeeding so whats the point in getting titty shaped bottles  And if i go out and buy a load of bottles then how will i know what flow my babies will like??  Its so many decisions and i hate decisions. 

LOL you wouldnt think im a nursery nurse and a childminder would you?!  

short - i used to have bebo but had to ditch it because ex husband and his g/f (long story but he had affair with her, she had his kid, they split up...... got back together... she now pregnant with his kid again... but they are not together... so now she will be taking more CSA from him so ill get even less. She will get 2/3rds of his money and ill only get 1/3rd... grrrrr... money grabbint B.I.T.C.h! - and he hasnt contacted my DS since early DEC 07) 

So, thats why i no longer have Bebo, couldnt be done with them snooping and spying on me.. i miss bebo!

So... on that note, back to sterlizer decisions.... lol


----------



## button butterfly

Wow Fiona what great news!!!  I am so pleased for you - how excited were you after you found out that you had a   naturally!!  This is encouraging news!  

I have only had a few days knowing that my appointment for IVF is a few months and already asking myself questions ie will egg retreival etc hurt badly, how bad will my mood swings be, how will I cope - it always happens at night just before I go to bed (if only there was an off switch at the side of my head!)

Day off today and away down to see my friend (who is in the same boat as us - must introduce her to this site....her dh has had vasectomy reversal which has failed so needs icsi etc.)  She has just got a wii fit and we are going to try it out today.....not sure whether to try it before cake n coffee or after?  Any thoughts    

Anyone need a   or just a plain old silly thought from me to cheer them up?! (I blame my happy/silly mood on fiona's good news and drinking my good old green tea - sorry)

Button

x


----------



## button butterfly

Dons

If you get tommee tippee titty shaped bottles - it may add a sense of humour with your DP, this will make sure that he will be very happy to help with the feeding at all times  

Tommee tippee titty shaped bottles - try saying that 3 times, what a tongue twister!


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! how are we all? i've just had a scone & a cup of hot chocolate so i'm on top of the world - wouldn't think I have my Annual Health Check at work in 20 mins, would you?

*Short* - i'm a bebo chick too, ******** just isn't as good. am only on ** 'coz i'm too nosy not to be... 

*Dons * - couldn't you just have made ur bebo page private, therefore no snooping by unwelcome visitors...its easily done!?! p.s. why are most-ex's such pr!cks? 

*Fiona* - welcome & congrats on ur BFP! hope we see some more of them on here soon... 

*Susan & Angelina* - thanks for adding me on ** too. hope you're both good... 

*Button * - i spend hours going over everything in my head too. DH is lovely, but not much of a talker when it comes to stuff like this, so I try not & bother him with my worries too much!  as you said, why can't we have an off-switch? have fun with the Wii Fit - i'm hoping someone will buy me one for my birthday next month! 

BIG  to every1 i've missed!

xx


----------



## Mummy30

mrscoops - my page was private but they joined my school. If your page is private and you are in your school page, anyone in your school can see it. So they just joined then they could see my page.  

I did remove myself from the school so they couldnt see my page but somehow ex hubby knew we were having a boy/girl. I didnt tell anyone on bebo so he must have logged onto my bebo or emails to know that information.    So easier to just get rid of bebo and also i had to change my ISP as i was paranoid on how he managed to find out this info.


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Wow what a lazy so and so I am I am not long up!!!  In my defence didn't have a good sleep to begin with - just coluldn't turn the old brain off - same as you ladies EVERYthing just comes to you when you are lying there     also for the first time ever took horrendous heartburn it was so sore - really feel for anyone that suffers with that - thankfully disappeared with a hanful of rennies!!

Congrats Fiona on your natural BFP - that must be a great feeling.

Dons - We have bought the back to nature tomee tipee as I am hoping to breastfeed then combine with bottles so we felt this would be best - also got the steraliser but we are really lucky got them both at a great price from Asda - they must have had an special offer on!!

I was on Beebo - but started getting strange messages from this "lassie" that was interested in me a bit TOO much so decided to stop it - Not on ** am just a dubious about joining it after my Bebo experience  

Hello to all ive missed

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Dons - that sounds awful with the ex.  I'm on bebo but think I'll be getting rid of it because of hassles I've had with pupils at school finding me on it.  Don't know how they do it - they're whizz kids at computers and technology!!!  

For those of you who've added me on ******** be warned that I don't really use it so don't expect lots of exciting things to be on there! Bit of a waste of time really! I just never seem to have the time - story of my life really!  

Button - hope you're feeling nice and fit after all that wii fit.  The cake is completely justified after all that exercise!  

Phoned and got an appointment with Jayne, the counsellor for next Friday.  Don't know what to expect and also don't know if I should go on my own or with DH.  Any advice?

DH has just shouted me down cause tea's ready so speak to you all later
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you've all had a good day.  Firstly congratulations Fiona, fantastic news and welcome to the boards.  
Still waiting on hubbie coming home, he's bringing home tea from Markies so don't know what he'll come back with.  Last time he came back with Lobster!  Typical man  .  It's 4 years since we got engaged so a wee celebration, any excuse for hubbie to have a wee glass of whiskey!  He is away tomorrow to see his children, back Sunday so home alone for the weekend.  Just plan to have a lazy one, watching Comic Relief, eating rubbish food and just chilling out, bought a new book today especially for the weekend.  He's taking the dog so will be great.    Oh that's him just walked in the door, will be back on later for personals. 
Carol
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all, there seems to have been heaps of news in the last few days!

Congrats Fiona on your BFP, really pleased for you  

I'm in a bit of head spinner at the moment, still no AF.  Decided to do a test last night, cheap one from Asda and it was faint but I am sure it was positive.  Got hubby to buy a clearblue digital on way home from work last night and did that this morning - negative, also bought a first response and done another test tonight, negative also .  Don't know what to think now.  Can't go by any dates as I haven't had AF since mc in December.  I was only going by the fact that when the nurse phoned with my blood results all they could say was I was in the middle of a cycle and they were done 2 weeks ago yesterday. Talk about head spinning !!!  Sorry for the rant, just grateful I have somewhere to go to talk about it these days.

Sorry for the lack of personals can't think straight tonight but hope everyone is doing well  

Anyway I'm also on ******** so anyone wanting to add me, i'd be delighted


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Lainsy here have a   from me - anytime you want to off load I am happy to listen x

 sarah - had wii fit session, never used one before - it gave me a fitness age of  ...........67!!!!  What a cheek, I do go spinning classes, walk the dog daily how can I possibly have the body of a 67 (I only feel that age if I have been out on the tiles and stiff and sore the next day!   )

Making Chicken Rogan Josh and fluffy rice - one of jamie olivers recipes and cant wait to eat it!!  Got atleast 15 mins to go!!


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there 

How are you all doing?

Carol, Susan, Mrs Coops, Donsb - thanks for adding to **

Fiona - welcome and congrats!! Any tips for your natural BFP?  Did you do anything differently lifestyle wise? acupuncture etc?  Your success story will keep me going.


Lainsy - hope you are ok.   Been there done that and got all excited so many times.   

bloo - you must have been needing your rest.  Make the most of it as they say.  

How sad was Jade's programme last night.   In the helicopter when she broke down I was in bits.  Looking forward to watching her wedding tonight.   I am sure it will be emotional and happy and all emotions rolled into one.

I live in Bridge of Don too but I have not been to Mains for ages and the Toby is walking distance but I do not really go near.  I have heard the Toby has got better.  Heard really good reviews about the Spice Mill at Grandholm but not been yet.   Did hear we are getting a new chinese.  The guy who owns Yan at Westhill (used to have the royal thai) is opening up at the Don View.  Can't wait!!!

hello to all  I have missed.

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again. 
So annoyed!   I was supposed to have a violin pupil coming from 7-7.30 tonight but her mum phone at 7.10 to say sorry for the last minute notice but she won't be because she's a bit under the weather!  Surely, she would have known before 10 minutes into the lesson that she's not well!  She is very spoilt though and seems to get her own way over everything so I'm guessing she had a strop about coming because it'll have been clashing with something on TV.

I should really charge her anyway because my evening was revolving round her coming but don't like to ask for the money. 

I forgot Jade's wedding was on tonight but thanks for reminding me!  
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan that is annoying and so thoughtless, hate when people are unreliable, you definitely should have charged her.  I am taping Jade tonight, was crying last night watching it and going to watch the Comic Relief telly with Mike tonight instead and then watch Jade when I'm on my own (then I can sob as much as I like without Mike rolling his eyes at me!).  
We went to the Mill of Mundurno today for lunch (thanks Susan) and it was nice, just had a burger and chips (so healthy) but it was lovely and the service was quick.  So Dons if you're looking for pub grub that's children friendly then I'd say it was perfect.  
I've been avoiding the Wii Fit since falling pregnant and bought the new health game for it too but haven't tried it out yet.  I do enjoy the Wii Fit though, I liked the yoga.  My weight was a nightmare though, my little wii woman ended up looking like a right rolly polly after it weighed me, not good for the ego but I'm definitely overweight  
Aw Lainsy it's so horrible isn't it just waiting for that much wanted line to appear, remember it so well every month we were trying for those 3 long years.  Keep your chin up petal and your time will come  .  It is me on ******** that you've got and it's lovely to see your photo, so nice to put faces to the names.  Susan understand why your pic isn't there with your job and wouldn't mention anything to do with FF on there as know a lot of us like to keep our problems to ourselves and not share with our other friends.  
Bloo like the girls said you enjoy your rest while you can get it, you're quite right.  Hope the heartburn has disappeared now.  Mike had it once so bad he thought he was having a heart attack, gave him really bad chest pains so know it can be really painful.
Well better go and Sky+ the start of the comic relief programme as hubbie still walking the dog and don't want him to miss it.  Monty probably ran off, as he does when he catches a scent of something so hubbie will be away searching for him  .
Big   to everyone and don't cry too much ladies when watching the sad story of Jade's wedding.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Confession.....................I actually wrote an email to Max Clifford's company about a month ago to pass on my love and thoughts to Jade as I felt so so sad for her.  Never done something like that before but felt strongly about what the poor lass was going through.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Thanks for not making me feel so lazy re my long lie - but prob wont sleep tonight now - will try to peel myself up a bit earlier tomorrow lol

Susan - Not too sure if Jayne has changed her policy but I do think she prefers to speak to you as a couple - don't get me wrong she doesn speak to folk on their own but just told us it is a better session with/as a couple.  DP and I both benefitted from it - and I felt we both opened up more as well.  Good Luck.

I don't have Sky so no sobbing over Jade for me - but my heart def goes out to her and leaving her boys behind so young.  what with losing dad to cancer (okay her wasn't as young as Jade but till pretty young) don't think I could cope with watching it  

Hugs to all - I will go watch Comic Relief 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Watching the Jade wedding and have already gone through a huge amount of tissues. Hopefully the reception won't be so emotional.

I know I'm probably stating the obvious here but for those on Face Book,  I know we all tell people different things but can I request nobody mentions anything remotely fertility, IVF, fertility friends related? Sorry if I seem a bit doubting and not trusting, but I get paranoid with the whole infertility thing.  

Off to watch the rest of Jade
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

oh my god! 2 hours of Jade - i surely can't have any tears left! DH thinks i'm mind...  what a heartwrenching story it is! poor lassie... xx


----------



## abdncarol

Going to watch Jade's story tomorrow when I can cry in peace with Mike being away.  
Susan totally understand re your ********.
Well away to bed to read my book before I start my marathon weeing session all night, think I must go around 6 times a night still.  Sorry if too much information!!!  
Carol
xx


----------



## fionamc

I am going to try again.  Was almost finished a longish post when it disappeared.  I am no typist, so it takes me a while!

Everyone has been very busy chatting today so I will likely get a bit confused but I will try my best!

First of all, I would like to thank everyone for such a warm welcome.  It is great to get a natural BFP after treatment but despite sore boobs and nausea, I don't think I will really believe it until I see a baby on the scan.  Kind of hope the sonographer has changed since we had our son because I wasn't overly keen on her but the midwife at my booking appt mentioned her name and it seemed familiar.  It is good to speak to people who know what you are going through or have been through.  Although most of my friends know we had IVF, there are few who really understand.  Saying that, since starting baby/toddler groups, I have been amazed at how many people I have met who have been through treatment.  Either we must subconsciously gravitate towards each other or more likely that we tend to be the more 'mature' mother!  The number of local success stories I have come across makes me hope that you all have your dreams fulfilled one day soon too.

Lainsy - I am sorry to hear what you are going through  , not knowing where you are in your cycle and on one hand hoping AF turns up soon so that you can move on but on the other hand, hoping she doesn't as it could mean you are pregnant again.

Donsbabe - that sounds an absolute nightmare with your ex and his ability to track down what you are doing, even down to knowing the sex of your babies.  I would hate to feel I was being watched like that  

Button - if my egg retrieval was anything to go by, I don't remember much at all.  According to DH, the nurse kept having to remind me to breathe as I was so relaxed/drugged!  If your 'age' was 67 and you go to spinning classes as well as walking the dog daily, I hate to think what mine would be!  Probably 102.  Running around after a toddler should count for something but from my figure (or lack of it), you wouldn't think so.

Susan - some people really lack manners.  You had planned your evening around the lesson, as well as no doubt, having to plan the lesson itself.  Glad you have managed to arrange an appt with the counsellor.

Bloo -enjoy the long lies while you can!  Apparently some babies and toddlers sleep to 8/9 o'clock.  Mine considers 6am the perfect time to rise.  He doesn't take after either myself or DH in this respect.  Is heartburn catching?  I have just experienced a brief but very uncomfortable attack.  We don't have Sky either, probably just as well because I am sobbing at the slightest thing at the moment, so would be beside myself with the programme about Jade. 

Angelina - sorry, no real tips I'm afraid.  My periods have been more regular since having DS and I seem to be able to tell much more easily when I am ovulating.  Also had a bad cold/bug thing over the whole of Christmas and New Year and felt much better by mid-cycle fortunately    

Carol - enjoy your lazy weekend and hopefully you will be able to relax and not worry too much.  Enjoy the TV and junk food!

Better get to bed.  I am fairly shattered tonight and my brother and his fiancee are visiting this weekend, so will need to try to stay up till a respectable time again tomorrow night.  They do know I am pregnant though, so good excuse if I need to go to bed earlier!

Hello MrsCoops and hi to anyone else I have missed.

Fiona X


----------



## Mummy30

susan - it goes without saying for all of us not to mention FF, IVF etc!! lets keep that talk to this thread!

Lainsy - ive added you too on **!!

fiona - hi, hope everythings going well!

carol, angela, mrscoops - i missed the 1st part of jade but watched it last night. Spent an hour before hand laughing at the apprentice then spent the jade hour in tears.  And for once im not blaming my hormones. I was sobbing my heart out... poor poor lassie but what she has done going public is amazing. Her courage and strength is a great role model for others.  I cant imagine whats going through her mind regarding her 2 young boys. doesnt bear thinking about.  I switch on gmtv every morning expecting to hear the grim news....   for jade.

button, bloo, short - hello, you all ok? you keeping well bloo??

Gotta run, consultant at 12 so better get some food in me. yikes didnt realise that was the time xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies (again another long lie for me) but as I said just seem to snooze more come morning and sods lawa can't sleep at night too restless, mind in overdrive or up for pee every hour!!!  Just feel like it is a waste of a day tho!!  But body must need it  

For whats left of the day heading up to the local nursery to put in our application form (that was a laugh filling in as bubba not born yet) but the nursery is that popular that we had to enure a place for when I go back to work next year - scary or what  

Glad the sun is shining again today - makes me feel so much better.  When I phoned nursery to say I would be popping in by and to make sure someone would be there the manager said she would be but the rest of them would all be out for a "sponsored" walk for red nose day - HOW CUTE!!!

 to all Chat later

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

What nursery is it bloo? thats if you dont mind me asking that is. Feel free not to tell me!

I used to work at hamilton school and i would not advise anybody to use the nursery there... mind you it may have changed in 7 years... unfortunately the owner hasnt.

The best nursery in abedeen is TreeHouse at Garthdee but thats for uni students/staff. Fantastic place,  i miss working there!

it is scary though that you have to register before baby is here!

My consultant basically told me today that once i hit 35/36 weeks its basically up to me when i decide to induce to bring on my babies, thats only 7 weeks away!!!!    Anyone seeing Dr Shetty? she comes to my maternity clinic from aberdeen every 2 weeks. i like her.


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all - it's the weekend YIPPEE    

Dons thanks for adding me on **,your bump looks great!  If I come across anyone else I will add you too, and of course wont mention anything re FF.

Dons, Carol, Angela, Mrscoops I too sat and watched Jade last night, dh was at work so I got to sit and greet all through it in peace!  My goodness how sad was it, I think she looked amazing.

Hope everyone else is well.  Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?  I'll be watching the footie on Sunday, other than that nothing else planned.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!!

Hi Dons - it is Craigton Lodge Nursery.

So what everyone up to this weekend?  Just vegging tonight watching Comic Relief.  Off to DP's sis tomorrow for a buffet lunch sicne it wass her and my niece's bday last Wednesday - so will be good to see the kids at least    

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Nothing exciting to report here.  At least it's the weekend and I don't have to get up at 6am tomorrow. Just thought I would pop by and say hello to everyone.  
Watching Coronation Street just now so better get back before the adverts finish.
Love
Susan
x


----------



## mirjam

Hi everybody,

Went to the nurse today for a progesteron test that you need for getting an appointment at the clinic. Anyway the timing is not easy with these tests. My periods are going a bit haywire anyway  since I have decided to go for insemination. 18 -31 days the last two. 
Anyway my doctor wanted to do the test on day 21. I am doing the basic body temperature sinds a month and yesterday I called the nurse if I could do it earlier because I am in the high temperatures for the last 8 days, so got the test done this moring.
Feeling very down today because my period started this afterrnoon at 16 days!  

I bought a hormone measurement machine now for the next time, hope that will giv eme some more info.

Cheers,
Mirjam


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone - especially to Fiona (fab news) and Mirjam.

Sorry to come on in this frame of mind but our dear doggy Alfie Beagle had a massive fit in the middle of the night and although we rushed him out to the vets he didn't make it. We always knew this day would probably come (he's had  severe epilepsy for two years) but just didn't expect it so soon. He wasn't even four yet.

DH and me have just spent the day wandering round the house feeling v sorry for ourselves. He was my little fur baby and I just don't know how we will cope without him in our lives. Sad that you can get so attached to a dog - he was part of our family. 

T


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Tissy.  So sorry to hear about Alfie Beagle.   I've never really had many pets (except for a budgie and hamster when I was younger) so can't imagine how you're feeling. Pets do become part of the family so it'll be such a loss to you.  
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Tissy I am so so sorry to hear your news, that is just horrible and must be devastating for you.  I love my dog to bits, a substitute baby for me really and the thought of losing him just breaks my heart to think of it and for Alfie to be so  young.  Honestly feel really bad for you, sending you hugs huge hugs.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Had a pretty rubbish day ladies, been in the dreaded Rubislaw ward today, Mike had to come back from Sunderland this afternoon as been suffering with bad stomach cramps.  They are hoping it is either a stomach bug or a urine infection so had to give samples, blood, etc and I'm booked for a scan on Monday morning.  Just terrified this is all going to go wrong for us again and just worried sick.  
Hope everyone has had a much better day.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

aaaaaaaaaaargh just posted a long post and now its gone!!!!! 
Mirjam - sorry about your cycle hope you get it right next time i know i was the same trying to get my day 21 bloods - frustrating.

Tissy - sorry to hear about your doggie i would be gutted if I lost my kitty poo and she is only 6 months old!!!

Anyways went to town nice and early this morning otherwise it just gets too packed and bought myself some more leggings and chilled this afternoon - anyhoo off to watch more TV boring!!!

Hi to all!!

Soniax


----------



## Saffa77

carol - our posts obviously crossed!!! so sorry to hear about your cramps and hope its nothing!!!!!! how far are you now?  Can the hospital or anyone not do a scan whilst you were there I would definatly press for one especially with your history!!!    

S


----------



## mirjam

Hi all,

Feeling better today. Hope for the best next time. I only hope this is not the beginning of very irregular periods (meno pause or something else?) 
Anyway, on stv Hugh Grant is hilarious in 'About a boy' dating single mothers!!  

Bye for now!

Mirjam


----------



## Lainsy

Carol keeping everything crossed that all is well for you    

Tissy so sorry to hear about your dog, they really are part of your family.

Has anyone seen the new Tommy's Let's Talk Baby range in Asda?  There is a range of t-shirts and £1 from each goes to Tommy's to support research into miscarriage, premature birth and still birth.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## fionamc

Tissy - so sorry to read about your dog and I think all the harder to come to terms with when it happens so suddenly like that.  My dog is 10 and I love her to bits too (also a substitute baby but always loved even though we have our longed for child).   

I am     Carol that your stomach cramps are a bug or an infection.  It will be so hard to make it through tomorrow waiting for the scan on Monday.  Hope the pain has lessened and you manage to get some sleep over the next couple of nights. 

Hope everyone else is OK.  

Fiona X


----------



## button butterfly

Morning ladies

I havent written anything for the past few days - have had a quick nose on the sly (hubby thought I couldnt live without being on computer and on this site for a few days   )

Carol -   that you are okay, cant believe they are making you wait til monday for scan tho.....this wait will be the longest time ever!

Tissy - I am so sorry about your dog....I have a 3 year old collie and would be absolutely devastated if she passed away!  My brother had to put his dog down (she was such a lovely dog and in so much pain with arthritis and I couldnt stop crying as I knew she had such a horrible life before my brother had her and she was such a loving, good natured dog - even taught my dog a few tricks!!) and even then I thought I wouldnt be able to cope if/when I loose my own.    

My weekend so far has been moving my chickens pen, baby sitting my 1 year old nephew (i loved it!!!  I sooooooooooo wwwwwwaaaaaannnnntttttt my own!!! ), Gardening, gardening, gardening and oh yeah more gardening!!  Does anyone love gardening here?  My garden is a nightmare - looks lovely when it is tidied up, takes 1 possibly 2 days to cut the grass and as for the weeding well all I can say is that I have let them grow in some areas as I cant keep up with it!!  I need garden force   

Must go hubby is coming down the stairs   

Button 

  x


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls! how are we all today?

just been reading the latest about Jade - they don't expect her to last the day! poor lassie - my heart really goes out to her & her family! i just hope she goes peacefully...she's been through so much already! 

*Carol* - i'm praying that everything is OK with you. can't believe they couldn't give you a scan, 'specially with your history... will be thinking about you tomorrow! 

*Tissy* - so sorry to hear about ur dog! we had to put our 7 week old kitten down last Sept - we only had her 10 days, but we broke our heart when we had to let her go. she'd caught a fatal disease & there was nothing that could be done for her...  we now have a very, healthy 7 month old kitten & fingers crossed, nothing will ever happen to her - she's part of the family now, as others have said '_my little fur baby_'!!!

*Button* - i don't have a garden, wish I did though! as much as I LOVE my flat, I would give anything to move to a house with a garden...

a *BIG* hello to every1 else on here - hope you're all good!

well, i've done SOD ALL this weekend...went to B&Q yesterday to look for some new bathroom wallpaper, but that was the highlight! oh, and bought a dress for a wedding i'm going to in April - £25 from Matalan, what a bargain eh?  just need shoes now...like I don't have enough! 

got my Day 12 scan tomorrow - hopefully it'll be all systems go next week!  
not got the same niggles that I had last month, indicating that the Clomid was working, but as I over-stimm'd last month, maybe thats a good sign!  will let you all know how I get on...

luv, GiLLiaN xx


----------



## Mummy30

morning all

Carol - OMG     hoping all is well and that its just hormones playing havok with you.

Tissy - so sorry for the loss of alfie.... i still remember the day i lost my beloved sunny due to cancer. It was so awful and i cried and cried for weeks after. Even now i cant look at photos of him and shed a tear or two.  Dogs are amazing animals, mine put up with so much lol, we used to dress him up in sunglasses etc and physically wrestle with him lol! Hey i was young!  He even scared off a burgular once.  RIP alfie beagle.

button - LOL at you logging off when you hear hubby coming hee hee

MrsCoops - good luck with scan!! Ive been looking for a nice outfit, trousers and top or dress that i can wear to my dads 60th and a wedding dance but WHAT ANIGHTMARE.  I refuse to spend a lot on something ill wear twice - i hate spending money lol.  DP keeps saying just wear jeans lol can you imagine at the wedding dance, all the ladies looking lovely and me in jeans and a tshirt looking fat!!  I want a nice top. i did buy one on ebay but it only covered half my bump lol!!  So i need to try outfits on, planned to look at new look on saturday but i was so sore theres no way i could have walked round the bon accord centre. Ended up asda at the beach, and they dont do maternity.FFS. Tried peacocks but its either black trousers or casual tops, nothing "nice".  Ill be 34 weeks for the wedding date... i cant be bothered going. sounds really bad eh but im not close to the couple but its just this damn outfit.  grrrrrrr

Lainsy - did you see them in peterhead adsa?

sonia - yoo hoo!!

bloo - heard craigton lodge is good and they dont have a high staff turnover which is always promising!!

Im just waiting for the football today.... another boring old firm game... cant wait lol.  Sick and tired of seeing rangers rangers rangers on tv, as usual sky are showing the rangers semi and i bet aberdeen wont be on (thats if we get there) same old same old. 

How windy was it yesterday??  Certainly swirled around pittodrie - made an interesting game!! I can barely fit through the turnstiles now! Still i dont miss my football for anything lol! Ill be there til i give birth!


----------



## Lainsy

Button that's so funny about you dh, i don't think I could stay off here for days  

Dons, yes seen them in Peterhead, bought the pink one and dh is off to get me another in dyce as they didn't have in my size at Peterhead!  I'm also waiting for the footie but unlike you i'm a rangers supporter   I'm sure you wont hold that against me  

Carol thinking of you, hope your feeling better today


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - noooooooooooooooo, theres enough blue shirts up here for my liking already lol, support your local teams!!

Wonder if Boyd will start??  Dont think so, he has spat his dummy out too often.
I take my football really really seriously... sometimes too much.  I was down at ibrox at a game there and nearly got flung oot!!  Nacho **** scored against us and ran up to our fans goading us. Unfortunately i had an aisle seat which prompted me to go bounding down the stairs and shout as much abuse as the wee ***** as i could and a steward came over and basically dragged me back to my seat!  

I still dont calm down even 28 weeks pregnant, should have seen me yesterday at that silly ref!!  What must i look like?!


----------



## Lainsy

Dons that is so funny, I can just picture you at the games   .

I have always been a rangers supporter, take after my dad. DH and I have season tickets so go to most games.  I am originally from Inverness so support them too, especially when they beat us  .

Hope we win today   as my mum, twin sister and her family are all celtic supporters  , it makes for interesting conversation when we all get together!!


----------



## Mummy30

lol lainsy, at least you go to the games, unlike most up here.

Sorry but ill go for the other unwashed team to win today...


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Sorry haven't posted for a while - was busy yesterday over at DP's sis with the kids my niece was 2 - she is SO cute we had a great day with her she is so funny - I love them when they are that age!!

Tissy - Huge hugs to you about your doggie I am so so sorry xx

Carol -   that everything is okay for you - keep us informed will be thinking of you and hoping it is just a pesky infection xx

Dons/Lainsy - Enjoy the footbal - can't stand the stuff lol lol

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Afternoon everyone. How are we all today?
Went to a 11.00 film at the cinema today. A bit early for me but my sister was desperate to go and fairly soon she won't get the chance (her baby's due in 12 days!) The went to tesco and spent too much money.

Got quite a bit of work to do today so won't stay on here too long.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Ooooooh Susan race is on between me and your sis as I am due in 9 days!!!  lol

Bloo xx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG bloo - 9 days lol eeeeekkkk.......... you gotta come on here quick just to say youre in labour!!


----------



## Saffa77

Carol - any news? hope you ok.

Went to the crepe place in union street had lunch there yum we pigged out but was good - then went to watch Marley and me such a nice movie until they harped on about Marley(the dogs) death etc so ended up crying LOL left there with red eyes a lady looked at me and said how horrible the ending hey...... LOL

Anyways cant believe tomorrow is already Monday and back to work again - all you ladies on ML you lucky chicks!! oh my Bloo 9 days gosh! how exciting hope you prepared!!

To the rest howdy and speak soon.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

I saw Marley and Me today too! Yes, it got a bit too sad towards the end for me. Shame really because it was quite funny up until then.  I held it together buy my mum and sister didn't.   Haven't seen so many females crying after a film for a while!  

Ooh, 9 days Bloo.  Not long at all.  Bet you're so excited (and nervous I would guess!)to be meeting your little one so soon.  
xx


----------



## fionamc

Hope you had a lovely birthday today and managed to do something nice Tissy.  It's bound to be a day of mixed emotions for you.

Carol - I am thinking of you and thinking    thoughts for your scan tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.

Fiona X


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Yeah can't believe I am due a week on Tues - wasn't till you said about your sis Susan and I was thinking yeah im about the same 12 days then had a re-count eeeeeeek - I know bubba going to keep me waiting tho!!!

Oh no so sad about Marley and Me I really facied that file but way my emotions are would be weeping at the end - how sad.

Just watching Come Dine with me at the mo - how funny 4 girls and they all wanted/prefer the comapny of men  

D xx

P.S Carol hope everything okay - thinking about you


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Ladies

how are we all?  sorry i haven't been around!!  been a horrendous 7 days... was my birdthay weekend a week ago... got far too drunk..was sick constant for 24 hours (sure i had a bug aswell as the cramps were too hidsous, plus others were the same...JOY)...on my actual birthday last monday my sister was thrown out of her rehab clinic..so haven't spoken to her since... am gutted!!  but thats a whole other story!!

Am suffering really bad hot flushes at the moment with this injection...  seriously thinking on going to the doctor as they suggested HRT or something to help in the meantime ..  Only got one more injection and hopefully the pain will still be gone  fingers crossed!!

Going to the clinic on 9 April to discuss the donation programme, looking like we only have to wait a year for a donor...eeeek!!

Going on holiday on Thursday to see my parents for 2 weeks...  DH won't be coming tho...will be glad of some quality time with my family to be honest without my sister ruining things...

Thats all fro now..

Huggs to all

Gemz xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! how is everyone?

Carol - how are you today? am praying that everything is fine... 

Gems - hi!  sorry to hear ur having a rubbish time at the moment! hope u have a nice, relaxing time with ur folks...

had my Day 12 scan this morning - only 1 follicle to be seen this time round, which was slightly on the small side (_11. something mm I think_)  so think it's probably a no go for me this month! also, my womb lining looked thin - the nurse said it should have been thicker if i was about to ovulate! she told me to go for it anyway, but not to hold out much hope...  ...so onto month 3 for me! i have to take 25mg & 50mg on alternate days, see if that does the trick for me!

MrsC xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today.

Gemms sorry to hear you have been having a crap time of it recently sending you  .  Hope the pian subsides and you begin to feel bit normal again.  Nightmare about your sister what a worry for you - but hope you have a nice relaxing time away with your folks - try to take it easy and enjoy.  Good news about the waiting game tho!!!

Mrs Coops - Sorry to hear not your time this month - but fingers crossed for next month  

Carol - Hope scan goes okay for you today - be sure to keep us posted - thinking of you.

Hugs to all 

D xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quick message so sorry for not personals.  Baby all fine, they're not sure what caused the cramps over the weekend but our little one was wriggling around on the screen with a healthy heartbeat so was a huge sigh of relief, was sobbing if I'm honest.  Thank you all so much for your thoughts and kindness, it means a lot.
Away for a snooze as hardly slept a wink but be back on later.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwwww Carol thats brill I am SO chuffed that both you and your little wriggler are okay - you rest up, look after yourself and take it easy!!

Sending you loadsa hugs      

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

Carol - thats fab news!  

enjoy your sleep!!!

xx


----------



## fionamc

Carol - am absolutely delighted that all is well and your little one is wriggling around quite the thing - no wonder you cried, I have tears in MY eyes!  Have a good sleep, i'm sure you need it.

Fiona X


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw carol, bless you sweetheart!!  thats fab news about the wee one.

gmz xxx


----------



## Mummy30

great news carol!!  so glad that everything was fine for you and DH.

mrscoop - keep positive.... it will happen....

gems - the holiday will do you good by the sounds of things..

Sorry not writing much personals, lots on my mind regarding DS.  HE is struggling at school just now and refusing to do any work.  I dont know what to do anymore, they cant get his writing test done as he refuses to write. But he has aspergers syndrome, i know thats not an excuse but in a way it is, if you see what i mean.

He got punished at school today by not being allowed to go to gym and his teacher said this made him mad.

I punish him when he gets home by banning his wii and the tv.

what else can i do? I hate this and gets me so upset.  He isnt going to progress if they cant test him and he is more than capable, he just will not do it.  But that is because of his aspergers.  

grrrrrrr


----------



## Bloofuss

Awww Dons so sorry to here your not having a good time of it at the moment with DS - bad enough with an emotionally strung 7 year old at the best of times let alone with aspergers thrown in - but they (the school) or you can't treat him any differently no matter how hard it may be.

I really hope the situation resolves itself and tomorrow is a better day for both of you - sending you both  

D xx


----------



## Saffa77

Just a quick one YAY to CAROL - poor you having to keep going through this rollercoster of emotional feelings and not knowing and not sleeping!!!! I really have a feeling this wee one is going to be the right one for you and is going to go all the way!     Hope you had a good peaceful rest.

Dons - can imagine your frustration!  arrrgh

Mrs Coops - hope it happens soon for you.

Gems - good to hear from you - not so good about drinking to much though - how was Gertie??  Im back at work now been 3 weeks and seem to be coping ok actually roll on MAY - Cant wait (reversal op)

To the rest HI and Chat later.

S


Sx


----------



## gmac2304

Saffa - how cute is your kitten awwww.... how old is he/she? we have a 7 month old madam - between her & DH last night, I had about 1ft of the bed to sleep in...had him at one side (_snoring coz he was boozy after the game_) and her spread-eagled across the other side (_under the duvet too_)! it's not hard to see who rules our household, thats for sure... 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of chatting today!
Carol - excellent news about your scan.  We knew everything would be okay.  

Dons - sorry to hear you're having a tough time with your son.  Is he on any medication?  Reason I ask is if it's a sudden change in his behaviour it could just be because he's growing and needs his dose altered.  You know more about it than me though - it was just a thought.   I can imagine how frustrated you must be though.  

MrsCoops - sorry to hear it's unlikely to be your turn this month.  Still work going for it though.  You never know  

Lots of love to everyone.  Off to make the tea
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Coops - my kitten Pixie is 6 months old she is a handful!!! but so cute and fun.  She also often sleeps with us in bed and takes up most of the bed LOL - I love her to pieces!  She does such funny things like she has this fetish for plastic bags and loves sleeping in them or hiding in them - Gracie is also very cute!  I feel so guilty keeping her indoors as in South AFrica all cats can go out into the gardens etc so we actually moving at the end of the month to a place with a garden woop woop!  dont know how to train her to go outside and not dissappear - any advice

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh. Where are you moving to Sonia?


----------



## Saffa77

moving closer to work broomhill road - found a nice place with a garden and a walk from work


----------



## Lainsy

My goodness how much chatting in one day! I'll need a day off work to keep up, should have taken today off as got nothing but grief over the footie result yesterday 

Carol absolutely delighted to hear everything is ok, was thinking about you today  

Gemz, sorry to hear your not having a good time.  Hope you enjoy spending time with your family, I always like going home to my folks too.

MrsCoops fingers crossed for next month, 3rd time lucky?  

Dons hope you get things sorted for ds soon, seen your photo of him on **, he is a gorgeous wee boy.

Just spent the evening helping at Brownies, 17 kids making truffles for Mother's Day you can imagine the mess when we were finished!  It is worth it though, the kids are great and we have great fun  

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.


----------



## Bloofuss

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm truffles  

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw sonia...how cute is your cat??  I keep getting on at DH about getting a pet (preferably a dog for me tho...), but with living in a flat in the city centre, tis not a good idea as i don't have a decent garden    
Hopefully when we eventually buy a bigger place i will get a dog hehe...
Gertie is feelin much better than last week...really thought i was gonna have to take a trip to the hospital last week as i had a blockage...was really sore!!  but it eased with plenty of fluids...joy!!

IOnly 2 days left of work..yippee!!  then i'm off ski to my parents..  got loads to do at the office tho, don't know where i will find the time..

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning all... im having a bridget jones morning!!  Feel like ive been up for hours. DS had one of his explosions this morning before school so ive battled with him and his insults lol. Had to call the school to pre warn them as he left the house shouting and kicking.  Needless to say he is packed lunch today as im too stressed for a lunch time replay.  

Also, my neighbours moved in about a month ago and ive already declared war on them.  They are opposite us and have a double driveway. We have no driveway so park right outside our house and also DPS car goes in the car park at the back.  So... why do they inisit on parking in my space? Each house has 1 space on our side of the road, but its not specifically allocated so they do have a right to park where they want but come on.. with an empty driveway?

As soon as DP took my car to work this morning - his is in garage - they shifted their car!!  I was fuming.  no need for it.  Im dreading when the twins arrive that i cant get parked outside my door and have to struggle with 2 heavy car seats up the road as theres no way im leaving 1 twin in the car on their own.    I am pondering writing them a letter saying im having twins and to do the decent thing and use their driveway FFS but dont want to cause trouble.

right... rant over....  currently the asda men are in fixing up my new triple wardrobe and drawers for the nursery yee haa!

i too would love a dog gems.. DP is having none of it though.  And he has DS on his side to  

Hope everyone is having a better day than me... hey things can only get better eh!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Dons - Thats crap about your neighbours why do people just NOIT think sometimes I can't understand it.  I think writign a letter is an excellent idea - surely they will understand where you are coming fron??  WHY BUY A HOUSE WITH DOUBLE GARAGE AND PARK ON THE STREET - STRANGE     - at least the sun is shining??  Hope DS has a better day today??

Nothing new with be still playing the waiting game - wish bubba would give me some sign of wanting to make an appearance - I am so so scared of having to be induced    

Hugs to all

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry for no personals, trying to catch up on the last few days posts lol. Have had a busy few days so havent really made it on. Hope all is well with everyone!!

 to all!!! x


----------



## Mummy30

Bloo - the last week eh... the waiting must be awful... i remember it well with DS. But it will come soon enough so make the most of your bump while you still have it.    Cant wait for your labour to start lol... is this the 1st baby in chit chat thread?? Have you got the name sorted out yet? we have but we are keeping ours a secret!

My wardrobes look lovely, i am so pleased with them. Ill have to take a photo of the room.  They are coming back though as the wardrobe arrived minus 1 door and one of the guys damaged the top of chest of drawers but apart from that i love them.

DS due home from school in half an hour or so, wonder what kind of mood he is in today, think ill pick him up just to be on the safe side lol.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Dons

Yeah the waiting is hell - just want it all to be over (the horrible labour bit) and have bubba here safe and sound in my arms.  Im so scared of going over and having to be induced    - what kind of labour did you have first time round??

Hope your DS has had a good day today!!

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloo - cant believe its your last week, I still have 4 weeks to go and want my baby here now already!!! I am already at the fed up and uncomfortable stage lol!!


----------



## Bloofuss

SNS - I know it has gone quick - even with you just having 4 weeks to go.  I am lucky that I am keeping fit and healthy but just impatient lol lol

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

Bloo - i will quickly tell you about my labour but if you really dont want to read it then skip past!!

Labour started naturally 2 days early (ds was due on burns day and i was not having my child born on burns day (im english lol)) so i was thankful he was born on the 24th!

29 hours from start to finish, first 19 hours at home and wandering round ASDA! I though i was going to get a goody bag as people told me that if you go into labour in the shop thats what they do, but i didnt get one.  The look on the checkout ladys face was a picture when i told her i was in labour!!  

Aberdeen were playing away and i refused to go into hospital until id heard the final whistle!  I DONT miss my footie lol.  Contractions were coming every 4 mins by then so we headed in.

And i was only 2cm dilated.  19 hours of pain for that!!!

I got in the pool which i loved and made me progress but when they checked his HB was dropping with every contraction so it was bye bye pool and hello bed and monitors.  I dont remember being in much pain but i KNOW i was.  what i do remember was being sick, either the gas and air or morphine injection made me throw up constantly.  I think it was the morphine.  I was swearing and screaming the place down ooops   .

I struggled with the pushing and just as the doctor came in with the ventouse i pushed him out, only after i was cut though. I remember the feeling of him slithering out..... that was weird!!  warm and slimy lol. 

Had lots of stiches, no idea how many, i refused to look.  peeing was very stingy and i hated it.  Mws said to use the bum washer (canna mind what its called lol) but it made no help at all!

My first visitors was my brother and i was still on my bed up in the ward, i wasnt offered a shower or bath due to my dizziness and i was caked in horrible blood.  I was in such a state that i didnt know if i was allowed to pick up my DS or not!!  

However.... all was well in the end, body never been the same, but i wouldnt change anything. My DS is my life and no pain compares to him.

Hope ive not put you off, lots of details ive omitted!!  For my own good too lol.


----------



## Bloofuss

Ehe thanks Dons      

D xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, just been on the quiz so just a quick post tonight.

Dons hope things are going better with ds, and I think writing a letter to your stupid neighbours will do the trick.  Mine used to park right across my front gate and I couldn't get my wheelie bin out, had to take it out through the garage until I spoke to them, they haven't done it since!  Reading the bit about you not going to hospital until you had heard the final footie score - now that's my kind of girl - good on you, even if it is Aberdeen !

Bloo & short it must be very exciting getting so close, lucky you!

Everyone else, hope you are all well.  It's been a gorgeous day, why do we have to work on days like this?

Take care all


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just heading to bed - have such a sore throat (not sure its due to a bug going around or my constant chatting 24/7   )

Wow dons what a great desciption of what I hopefully will endure at somepoint soon     just got to get the bun in the oven  !  With regards to your new neighbours I think you and your DP should go and speak to them with regards to the parking first - explain your situation with worries about parking outside your house etc....lay it on nicely and emphasise on your pregnancy, when the babies are born etc.  Try and be friends (even if you dont want to).

Hiya lainsy - didnt get to pass much messages to you on the quiz, I am not a quick typer either!  

Hiya to everyone I havent mentioned 

Night 

Button  xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Dons....  loved your Labour story...  am sooo glad that when i finally get pregnant i will be booked in and put to sleep to give birth!!  only bad side of that is not holding the baby afterwards tho  

I'm off on my jollies as of tomorrow morning...will be away for 2 weeks to visit my mum and dad..yipeee!!  

Bloo - Hopefull you will have given birth by the time i get home!!  Good Luck sweetie 

Must dash for now, got heaps to do in the office before i leave tonite x


xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya all!

Sorry for not coming on to post for a while now...have been reading the posts though.....
Sorry for the lack of personals....am and have been really tired lately...with the house move imminent...its really happening now.....will be moving in a week and a half!!!!

Good luck to you Bloo! 
Sorry to hear about your ugly neighbours and hope your ds is better Dons! Loved your labour story too!
Gems hope you will have a great time away with family!!

Anyways, to all others, Good luck and lotsa     energy through this thread!!!

-May-


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all. Just wanted to say good luck to Bloo - will be thinking of you. 

Of course you realise that as soon as you go a couple of days without posting on this site we'll all be assuming that bubba has arrived!

Well, its scan day tomorrow. Panicking a fair bit. I just want them to tell me that everything is going ok and that there is one healthy little bean in there.

As with so much of this process, fingers crossed!
T


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for the well wishes ladies don't worry will be sure to keep you posted with any news - although don't think bubba will be coming anytime soon - think he/she is too comfy!!

Gems have a fab time at your folks and yeah I hope I have some bay-news on your return.

Tissy - good luck with the scan - im sure all will be fine

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well not long home from our baby class. It was really good tonight, they did information about labour tonight and we got to have a try of gas and air and a tens machine. Next week they are doing about relaxation, so I was impressed.

Not much other news here, still feeling quite tired and want baby here lol!!

Gems - have a nice time away.

Tissy - good luck for your scan.

Bloo - I am sure your little one will make an appearance soon.

Trying4no2 - hope things are going well , try and get some rest if you can, I know what its like though when you are busy.

Hi to Lainsy, Button and Dons and anyone I have missed hope all are well


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  That's me just home from work so can't stay on here long. Still lots to do before I go to bed.  We had yet another school concert tonight which went well but it's just made me even more tired than I was!

Don't have time write much more but just wanted to say hi to everyone  
Susan
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya Susan - Glad to see you are still popping on to keep and eye on us.

SNS - Sounds like you had a productive evening where was your "baby class" at?  Iif you want bubba now imagine how I feel    

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

It is one in our local area - well 20 minutes away where the midwifes are at a town called Banff. We have another antenatal meeting tomorrow which is a new thing, it is in our home town so we are going to go along and see.

I think by your stage I too will be


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls

Tissy good luck for your scan tomorrow, I am sure everything will go well   .

Susan you seem to have permanent school concerts, no wonder you are tired!

Dons, hope DS is getting on better and your not too upset at the footie result tonight, I know how it feels after Sunday    

Bloo, SNS, Button, Gemz, Trying4no2, Saffa, MrsCoops, Carol (and I'm sure I'll have missed someone  ) hi to you all, hope everyone is well.

Lainsy


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  how are we all today?

nearly the weekend again  anyone got anything exciting planned? my BIL, SIL & their wee boy are hopefully coming up for the weekend, so my weekend will be spent out & about (probably down to Codona's if Adam gets his way )

*Bloo* - not long now, how exciting? you need to be getting access to t'internet *AS SOON AS* you've popped that little one out!  sending lots of labour vibes your way... 

*Dons * - hope your DS is feeling better now. i bet your the p'd off 1 today after last nights performance!  from what I hear, they were utter [email protected]!!!

*Tissy * - good luck for your scan today!!!  let us know how you get on?

*AbdnCarol* - you've been quiet lately? hope ur OK?

Short'n'Sweet / Lainsy / Susan / Trying4No2 / Button / Gems - big  to you all! hope everyone is doing bra'... 

*Saffa* - can't offer any advice re letting Pixie out when you move. Gracie is a house cat & always will be, unless we move somewhere with a garden. my cousin's cat was shot with an air-pellet gun a couple of months back, just round the corner from where we stay, so no way are we letting Princess Gracie out on her own...she's just a titchy wee thing too, she would get eaten alive! 

well, i'm in the office on my own today - well, not on my own 'coz there are other people here, but i'm the only 1 in my department today ... gonna be a long one I think!!! if no1 is here to keep an eye on me, I have no incentive & end up doing very little!  been in since 7.45 too - I normally don't roll in til 8.45ish!!!

speak soon, MrsC xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies     

yes needless to say i am not a happy bunny this morning. Should have seen me last night.  

I said before it kicked off that i did not want pens as we will lose, we always lose at pens.  Full time came and i just knew what was coming after extra time.  Just a complete and utter disaster the whole game, the tactics were all wrong and the players all barring one (diamond) looked uninteresetd.

but hey thats football and and being a dons fan im used to it... queens park... queen of the south... dunfermline.....  time for our manager to walk i think.

Anyway away to watch it all again in sky sports just now... why... ive no idea lol.  And im dreading looking at the back pages of the paper today. 

Still, on a plus side. both babies still wriggling away!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Just checking in     STILL here!!

Thought when we hadn't heard from you Dons that you would be at the game!!

Bloo x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello All,

Well I didnt get out of bed till 12 today, feeling absolutely sorry for mysel as have the cold. So was feeling miserable abd decide to lay in bed as my throat and chest were hurting. Feeling not so bad now seems to be bedtime - through the night - and first thing its worst.

Never mind though enough of my moans lol!!

Dons - sorry the football didnt go well!!!

Mrs Coops - good to hear from you.

Hi to all the other ladies hope everyone is well!!!

Away to have lunch then maybe have a little walk round shops with DH.

Will check in later xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Mmmmmmmmmmm i am raging!!!!!!! went home for lunch and there was a letter in the post from the general surgeon who did the colostomy stating sorry you missed your appointment on the 11th of March!!!!! what appointment?!  I never received a letter from them stating I had an appointment in March to discuss the reversal operation!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I phone the secretary and she is soooooooo clueless and this is not the first time she has blotched things up with me and letters and appointments - so I go off on the phone and she is like ok well ill get back to you in a I so dont care manner and also tells me that he is now fully booked until June!!!!! HELLO I was meant to have a pre op appointment beginning of May and reversal end of MAY!!!! aaaaaargh I dont want to wait any longer then that and told her she better chat to the doctor very quickly and get back to me.  Since I have been in Aberdeen I am getting nothing but bad luck with the doctors here - obviously dont seem as efficient as the one's I had in London - sorry but that is how I feel just dont trust them here!!! ok sorry rant over but still raging!

Lets wait and see what she comes back with.  Anyways hope you all well sorry no personals just had to get this off my chest!!

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

Sonia - thats terrible. I would demand an investigation as to why you didnt get your appointment letter and ask to speak to the doctor himself to find out exactly what happened and make sure he knows that its not acceptable. Dont take any crap from the receptionist lady.    I would be raging too.


----------



## Bloofuss

Sonia i agree totally with Dons thats crap and don't let it lie or stand for any of it - THEIR error not yours and you should not be made to suffer for it!!!  AHHHHHH the bloody NHS just makes me scream sometimes - brings back all the horrible memories of dad's last days where people just don't give a sh*t and don't realise that it si your life (or the ones you love).

Stick in there girl - hope you get a result  

D x


----------



## mommyof2

Sonia, i fully agree with what dons and bloo had said...you should probably ask or rather demand to speak to the doctor directly!! 

Anyways, for me today was 1st m/wife appt....went okay i suppose...except when she asked me where i wanted to have my baby i looked at her and went *blank*....  I thought the only place here in aberdeen was Matey clinic at ari....then she explained that it is also possibe to have it at m/wife unit or at home! At home?!!! I was like NOOOOO Not at home!!!!!Although on hind sight that might not have been too bad an idea,.....  

Happy Friday Y'all!!!

-May-


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sonia - thats awful. As the others said dont take any crap from the receptionist, its not your fault you never recieved the letter. Hopefully you get it sorted out.

Well I met my health visitor today - we were invited to an antenatal meeting run by health visitors, I think basically so they could introduce themselves and explain about what they do. So it was quite good, she seemed nice.

Anyway making supper - hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sonia - that's terrible the way you've been treated.  I don't blame you for raging!!!  I agree with everyone here.  You should investigate what happened to your letter.  I'm surprised the letter didn't ask you to phone to confirm or re-arrange the appointment.  Obviously if they didn't get a phone call from you, then you didn't get the letter.  

So much baby talk on here now. Hoping it's a good sign for the rest of us.  All you pregnant ladies must be getting so excited now. Looking forward to the first chit chat baby to be born.  

Think AF might be starting in the next few days which is excellent news because then I only have to wait for one more before starting my 4th IVF. 

We've got an appointment with the counsellor tomorrow. Feeling quite nervous about it cause I don't know what to expect.  Apart from DH, I've never really opened up about it all to anyone so don't know how it'll go.

Got a violin pupil at 7pm tonight (the one who's mum phoned at 7.10pm last week to say she wasn't going to manage!   ) and then it's a couple of hours of work to do before tomorrow.  What a boring life I lead!  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, have read your posts but I've just been living pretty boringly and not up to anything so had nothing to report really.  
Good luck for tomorrow Susan, know it must be hard as like you I've not been to a counsellor before so wouldn't know what to expect but really hope that she helps you and that you get something from it.  I wish I had gone after losing Isaac cause looking back I was in a really bad way.  Let us know how you get on.  Hope the AF arrives soon too so that you can count down to your next cycle.
Sonia that is unbelievable about your appointment, I would be fuming too.  Definitely need to speak to the doctor and I would write a letter of complaint too, so that they have to take it seriously.  This is a big operation for you and it's unfair that you're being penalised because of someone's inefficiency.  You rant away, we're here to listen.
Oh Bloo can you tell we're all excited about hearing your baby news!! 
Hiya to everyone that I've missed. 
Like I said nothing exciting happening here, hubbie away but back tonight, thank goodness.  Get a little worried when he's away, guess now I'm nearly 14 weeks I'm coming up to the time I lost our last little one so definitely paranoid and scared.  Next scan is the first Friday in April, be 16 weeks then and know i'm lucky I seen our little one on Monday.  Even the lady doing the scan was in tears at me cause she was so happy for us and I was in such a state.  
Out for lunch tomorrow with my chums to Inverurie and then just heading to mum's on Sunday for Mothers Day, so a pretty quiet weekend.  Got a lovely card from my stepchildren for mothers day, didn't have an envelope as they made it.  The words are just lovely, it says "to a wonderful stepmum who is like a mum.  We love you to the world.  Thanks for being the best stepmum ever".  Inside it says "to a wonderful stepmum who takes care ofus.  We would like to say thanks for all you have done, we love you soo much".  How lovely is that, had me crying on Saturday when Mike passed it to me, especially with me having those bloomin' cramps.  We're hoping to have them up in easter time for a few days.
Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?
Big   to everyone
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!

Susan - Good luck for tomorrow I know you will be apprehensive but honest Jayne is excellent and I hope that you will get something from it.  She certainly helped b oth DP and I as we really only had each other in the beginning to bounce off of as we chose to keep it between us so was such a releif to have someone else to talk through both our feelings too - Good Luck xx

Carol - Sending you   as know this time will be playing on your mind but remain positive this wee one is gonna be happy where it is!!

Im glad all you ladies are excited about bubba making an appearance as sometime I feel guilty about being pregnant and don't like going on about it.

D xx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all - how are we?

Sonia - I would be raging too. How often does something get screwed up just because ONE person fails to do their job right? How hard can it be to make sure you get a letter for something as important as your treatment. 

Susan - will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope it goes well. Maybe it will just help clear your mind a bit for the next tx. You sound like someone who takes on a lot, and does it to the best of your ability. This is why tx is so hard. Take it easy for a bit if you can - make some time for you + DH. Easier said than done, I know.

AbdnCarol - bet you felt a million dollars with that card! Keep counting the days.

May - the lady at the clinic said we could have our baby in Hazlehead Park if we wanted when the time comes. DH asked me later if that was the name of one of the wards..... 

Donsbabe - the only good thing about losing on pens is that you don't have to go all the way to Hampden and lose the semi final.......they were pish - had one eye on the next round....

SnS, Mrs Coops, Bloo, Saffa, Lainsy, Button, Gems 

Well, another wee milestone for us today. Had our 7 week scan and saw our little bean's heartbeat. Overwhelming emotion was one of relief! Still a long way to go but one more step along the way.

T


----------



## fionamc

Hello everyone,

I have been really bad at posting but have been reading to see how everyone is getting on.

Sonia - hope you have managed to speak to the dr regarding your op. - it is far too big a deal for the scretary to just say the next appt is months away.  It sounds as though your treatment has been shoddy to say the least.

Donsbabe - you have been having a rough time of it lately with your DS, neighbours and football.  Hope things are better soon.

Susan - hope you feel tomorrows appt helps.  Is DH going along too?

Gems - hope you are having a lovely time with your parents.

Tissy - so glad you saw the heartbeat at your scan today and have reached another milestone.

Bloo - not long to go now.  Did you say your due date is a week on Tues?  My first scan is booked for then, the 31st.

Carol -enjoy your lunch in Inverurie tomorrow.  What a lovely card to receive from your stepchildren!

MrsCoops - sorry to hear that this is unlikely to be your month but you never know - and have fun trying anyway!

Short - we were in Banff at the weekend with my brother and his fiancee.  Went to the aquarium and then to the Spotty bag shop cafe for a spot of unhealthy lunch.

Hello to Lainsy, Buttons and May and to anyone else reading who I have forgotten.

As for me, my son had an appt today with paediatrician as his speech delelopment is slow.  I didn't have any other concerns but she is talking about doing blood tests to rule out any chromosomal/genetic problems.  She described his features as dysmorphic - wide set eyes and flat bridge of his nose.  I'm not too worried, as he seems pretty 'normal' to me but it came as a bit of a shock all the same.  Also, had a phonecall on Tues from the midwife to postpone my 1st scan for a week as she made a mistake with the sonographers hols.  Was really upset at this, as I was counting the days to hopefully see that everything looked as though it was going as it should.  So now I will be almost 14 weeks by the time of my 1st scan.  Anyway, out for lunch at the Kirk Centre after Toddlers tomoorow which is always a nice monthly treat!

Fiona X


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one before I go home - IT'S FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY!!!!!      

hope every1 has a good weekend - will catch up with you all more later!!

xx

p.s. *Bloo* - hurry up & get that baby out!


----------



## twinkle123

Any sign of baby yet Bloo?   We're all excited here waiting.  

Had our appointment with the counsellor, Jayne today. She was really nice and I would definitely go back to see her.  If I'm honest though, I don't feel it helped me a great deal because I was talking about things I normally talk about to DH anyway.  It helped him loads though - he talked about how he is feeling and lots of it was news to me!   So yes, it was worthwhile but more for him than me.

Fiona - sorry to hear your scan's been postponed.  I take it all the waiting about doesn't stop even when you are pregnant!

Not sure what's happening with my strange AF!  (TMI following!!!) I was sure it was starting a few days ago but so far I've just had a few days where it's been brownish on and off and then nothing for hours.  Do I count this as a real AF?   Hope so because then I'll only have one more to wait before my next IVF cycle.

Right off to make the tea.  Will no doubt be back on later.
Susan
xx


----------



## Lainsy

I'm happy it's the weekend, had such a hectic week at work!    

Sonia, hope you got the hospital sorted out re your appointment, that's a disgrace.  We have always been asked to phone to confirm so you would think when you hadn't phoned they would have realised you didnt' get your letter.

Susan glad to hear counsellor was worthwhile, even if it was more so for dh as that will help you both.

Bloo we are all so excited about your baby, you're having the first baby of daily chit chat - what an honour    

Big   to everyone else, must dash and get tea ready!


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Well still havent heard anything back from the doctor!!!!! and she dosent even bother emailing me back never mind phoning!  So I waited till lunch time today and nothing and its just her attitude that irritates me so I said to her well I will just get in touch with my gynae ( who I have wrapped around my finger at the moment ) and go off at him to talk to the doctor and to just give me a date for the reversal that is all I need.

The whole confusion started when I saw both the gynae who blotched up and the general surgeon together to discuss how long I will have colostomy for etc and at the at appointment it was discussed how he would be doing the reversal and when we were looking at which was end of May.  I had originally had an appointment for March which was supposed to be cancelled but obviously wasnt as went back on all my letters to see and didnt receive any letter stating that it had been cancelled! so instead of giving me a new date for an appointment in May they obviously forgot and now he is fully booked.  So what I said to her today Im not interested in an appointment because everything has been discussed I just need a date for reversal AAAAAAAAAAAARgh what is so hard abou that anyhoo!

Bloo - wow only a couple more days left.

Susan - glad the appointment with Jayne went well!  good it helped your DH though LOL good to hear things that you didnt know.
Re AF i wouldnt count that as an AF as maybe its a bit messed up from your cycle.

Carol - so sweet from your stepchildren!!

anyone else hope you ok!  Im still waiting for my AF which is now 65 days overdue since my last temporary menopause injection how annoying and am so bloated!

Sonia


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya!

Sorry I havent posted anything over the past few days - I have had a bug and looking at the computer screen was giving (and still is giving me a wee bit of a headache), should really be   but I dont even have energy for it  

Sonia - I find it hard to believe that the surgeon hasnt been able to give you a date for your op, it is a clerical error obviously - their fault - they fix it!!  Keep going at them DO NOT give up!  

Susan - I bet it was good to hear your DH opening up and speaking about how he feels, How long did your session last?  How was your violin lesson yesterday?  Hope you made the lassie work twice as hard with the strings   

Lainsy -   I am working tomorrow and it will probably be a heat wave so enjoy yourself at   mintlaw!  


Hiya to bloo (get that baby out ), shortnsweet ( it will be your turn next to get the comments  ),  Carol , Fiona , Gems , Mrs Coop , Tissyblue


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend?! Mine was good!  Well a little update from me - got a phone call from the doctor with a date for my reversal which is on the 25th of MAY - Yippee finally i know when it will be done and can plan things around it etc.  So stoked!  I know it still sounds like ages away but If I have managed to hold on until now from December then im sure these next 2 months will fly by!! YAY some good news at last.  ROLL ON MAY.  This whole experience has really tested my patience and if I got through everything that went on with my operation and stoma then Im sure I can handle other things!  Cant wait to meet my old self again.  Dont think anyone understands having a colostomy until you have gone through it yourself!  

Sorry no personals - at work will come on later.

Soniax


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sonia - thats great news!!!!!


----------



## fionamc

Hello everyone.  Hope you all had good weekends!

Sonia - really pleased to hear you got a date for your op but shame it was such a hassle to get it!  My mum had really bad rheumatoid arthritis most of her life which caused her a great deal of pain but when she got cancer and had a colostomy, it got her down more than anything.  So really great news that you will have it reversed in a couple of months.

Susan - glad to hear that the counsellor helped at least one of you!  Hope AF has started properly now and you only have one more to go before starting your next treatment.

Bloo - any movements going on yet?

We had a good weekend.  Took MIL out for a meal to The Redgarth in Oldmeldrum for tea last night.  Also braved Aberdeen town centre for the first time in about a year - I REALLY needed new bras!  Also picked up some 'new' toys at the nearly new baby sale in Ellon for DS.

Hope everyone else is well,

Fiona X


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies i know i don't post alot am just a lurker lol. Well the time has come for my ivf!! The time i have been dreading just finished my last cycle of gonal-f injections and af turned up 2day  So i phoned the clinic and thats me transfered to the ivf side am worried cause i don't know the nurses there like i know the clomid nurses ect. To be honest i have been a nervous wreck lol I am already at the top of the waiting list for ivf have been since last year so at least i know i shouldn't have to wait long the nurse said on the phone i will receive a letter for my appointment thro the post. But i have to go 2 info meeting 2 i told the nurse i really didn't want to go to it but i have too or i wont get ivf!!! But she did say at least i could sit in the posher waiting room for when am getting my bloods and scans ect. I take it thats the room 2 the right as you come in the clinic door  . But am just after some advice really with wot happens next will i need more bloods ect done even tho i have been with the clomid nurses for the last 2years( well actually 3years in may lol) The nurse did mentions getting my fsh levels checked but that was it. And will i have the same doctor or does he change too? Sorry about the random post when i don't post alot lol i think am just stressing out now.

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Starry - sorry I cant offer any advice but am sure some of the other girls will!! Good luck with it all though!!!!


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Starry - don't worry - I found the IVF nurses to be superb - so much so that I wish they were seeing me through the rest of my pregnancy!

The waiting room might look posher but I reckon I have read every magazine in there in the last two years (including the ones in Spanish!). Every time I have been in I always think I should bring a stash in with me but I never seem to remember. I wonder if I should buy them a subscription to a nice magazine as a thankyou?

They will look after you I'm sure. The newbies meeting is a bit surreal - you just hope you dont bump into anyone you know - but at the end of the day all those attending are in the same boat and probably feel the same as you do. I remember the consultant reading out the stats of how many successful treatments they did and trying to work out how many couples in the room that would be successful -  

I know its hard but try and see this next stage as a positive step in your tx - doing something has much better odds than doing nothing  

T


----------



## starrynight

Thank you shortnsweet!! You don't have long to go now how exciting i bet its dragging for you now tho.

Thank you tissyblue-Congrats on your bfp best feeling ever eh. Am sure the nurses will be fine i think am just really worried lol cause i feel this is my last chance really cause nothing else has worked for me!! But i am really dreading the info evening do you know how many people were there when u went? How long did it last? Did u speak to anyone there? The nurse told me it only lasted about an hr but am sure she just said that to make me feel better lol Am so nervous i know that we will all be in the same boat but am still worried. I think i just need to chill out a bit.

The nurse also said i would only get 1 embie (egg) put back but when i see the consultant am going to try and push for 2. I know 3 people that have had 2 put back so am wondering if its cause we all have different things wrong with us. I think i should take a note pad of questions when i go to my appointment lol Sorry for asking you so much questions.  

And as for the magazine subscription i think you should go for it at least il have good magazines to read in the waiting room    

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

bloo has gone really quiet... hmmmmm   

Hope everyone is fine.... been quiet on here.

My house is chaos just now.  Finally got my nursery furniture sorted out but im getting my loft insulated tomorrow so last night DP and his brother and dad took everything down from the loft to clear it.  What a mess, there is now piles of toys/clothes/xmas stuff/suitcases etc all over my house. My poor nursery is chock a block with bags and junk you cant even get in!!  

Ive been sorting out all DS's old clothes, i hate throwing anything away and was keeping them for my boy twin. But there simply is no room so have spent all morning sorting out the good stuff and bagging any cheap/faded clothes for charity.

I  have a bruise on my bump as it got in the way and scraped on the door handle... jee that was sore!!

We are off to livingston/bathgate on friday for the weekend, its my dads 60th party there and he has paid for us to stay in the hotel saturday night so that should be good. His wife has bought me trousers and tops to wear as ive nothing here   . Just dreading the car journey down, im going to be so uncomfortable.

hope you are all well xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Dons - be nice for you to get away!! I agree it has been  quiet of late.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Yeah where is Bloo? mmmmmmmmmm think she is popping.....!

Dons - will be nice to get away!! 

Where is everyone else?

Sweet - you next eeeeekkk not long left now.

Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just been on third tri board - Bloo has had her baby - on mothers day!!!!!!


----------



## fionamc

Congratulations Bloo - the best ever Mother's day present!
Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Bloo - brilliant news  .  Can't wait to hear what if it's a boy or girl and to see a photo!

Big hi to everyone else, just off to bed but will be back on tomorrow night to post.  Been so busy at work just now, haven't had time to think!


----------



## Lainsy

Just posting the details from the third tri board - I was nosing to see if it said whether it was a boy or girl   

Bloofuss gave birth to her son Lyle Alexander on the 22nd, at 2245. He weighed 3290g or 7lb 4oz.


----------



## gmac2304

congrats Bloo!  and well done Lyle for not keeping Mummy waiting...best Mothers Day present ever, eh Bloo  what a lovely name too...

you next S&S - get that baby moving!   

nothing new to report from me - just had my CD21 bloods, get my results on Friday!

how's everyone else doing today?

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo congratulations!  That is just fantastic news, you must be so proud, big hugs to your and your other half and please give your baby son a huge huge cuddle from me too.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning all!!!

Hope everyone is well today!! No signs of baby coming anytime soon but still have 3 weeks to go lol!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Congrats to BLOO - what a gorgeous name too!!!! YAY 

sns - 3 weeks is nothing left to go then its Donsbabe!!!


----------



## Mummy30

BLOO - massive congrats to you and DH on the birth of lyle!! Great name too, love it!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Been really busy and haven't been managing to get on here much.  

First of all - a huge CONGRATULATIONS to Bloo.       Such excellent news and what a special day for Lyle to be born on. Enjoy your time as a new mummy. Give Lyle a huge hug from me.  

Sonia - great news for you too getting a date for your reversal.  Hopefully time will zoom by between now and then.  

Starry - don't worry about moving onto the IVF stage.  The nurses are just as nice as the the clomid ones if not even nicer because they're dealing much more with emotional, crying wrecks like us!   You'll soon get to know them just as much as the others. Having said that, the nurses you've been seeing won't forget you - I've often bumped into a few of them downstairs beside the shop and they've said hello and asked after me. 

The information evening isn't anything to worry about either.  When I went (seems so long ago now!!!) it was really busy, probably about 30 couples although I think other ladies on here have said there's was much quieter.  Nobody said a word and it was a bit of a unnatural silence! When we were shown round the clinic, everyone relaxed a bit more but still nobody spoke to eachother. If you really don't want to go to the evening, I was told that we would need to have 2 separate consultations - 1 with the doctors and 1 with the nurse or embryologist.  It was worthwhile though and it didn't last long so I would recommend you go.    Any more questions - just ask! 

I've been so busy recently.  Had to play for our senior prizegiving last night so wasn't home from work until after 9pm again.  I really can't wait for the easter holidays because I don't remember ever being this exhausted towards the end of term again.  I don't think IVF has helped though.  It's amazing how physically and emotionally tired it makes you. 

My sister's baby is due on Friday.  Feeling excited for her but am dreading having to see and hold it for the first time.  

Loads of love to everyone
Susan
xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hurray for Bloo and Lyle  

Love the name too!
T


----------



## mommyof2

Congrats Bloo!!! What a wonderful Mother's Day Gift!!! Lyle is a great name!!!


----------



## Mummy30

Morning all  

lovely day!

Just back from asda and thought id sit down before the chaos of dinner time!

Great news about bloo eh, first chit chat baby.

Cant believe short hasnt got long to go now either.... gee then its my turn!  Ive reached 30 weeks now and i think hitting 30 weeks has made me have a wobbler!!  Im suddenly so scared about whats still to come.

Cause im booked in for aberdeen thats freaking me out big time.  Im used to the local unit here and have had all my scans and care here.  Im worried that i wont get any extra help with the twins. Every new mum needs some help but ill have two new borns to cope with and DP isnt taking his parental leave until i get home from hospital. He'll be there for the 1st day but ill need him more when i get home. So im so scared that i wont be able to cope until the 1st visiting time..... all night alone.... all morning alone....    How do i get a shower? do i just leave the babies at my bed? ask a mw? ask another mum?  Where do i get bottles from?  What if ive got stiches - which i probably will as my scar from last time will rupture, ive been warned that already.....

EEEEkkkkk hurray up bloo, get back on here and tell me the answers!!!!  HAHA just kidding!

Just a wee mid life crisis im having.

Carol - how are you getting on? x
starrynight - good luck with your tx x
button - hope youare feeling much better x
sonia - great news hon... it will fly by. x
susan - must be hard with your sister but you are going to be the best auntie - i cant wait til im an auntie, wish my brother would get a move on lol x
mrscoops - hope the blood results are good x
laisy - hi hun x
tissy - hello, hows everything? 
fionamc - i was meant to go along to the sale in ellon but i know i would just spend spend spend and i think we've got all we need for now so i decided against it!


have i missed anyone??    

Better go, nearly 12 and DP will be home follwed by DS.... arrrggghhhhhhhhh mad hour approaching!


----------



## starrynight

Hiya ladies hope everyone is ok! A big CONGRATS to bloo a gorgeous little boy. I feel a little bit better now susan thank you am sure  i will be fine its just scary the thought of it all but i just need to think its one more step closer to have a baby!!(hopefully) I spoke to linda today the info meeting is the start of may then i see the consultant 2days later so its not that long at least i get a month off not having to do my injections lol and i can have a good night out. I just feels like i have been trying for sooooooo long 11months on clomid or is it 12 cant remember then 6months on my injections and the years before that of trying on my own to find out that i don't ovulate myself!! 

Susan do you know if my dp will need to give a sample again to get checked?? I think thats the only thing he is worried about lol but i have told him he will have to do it anyway unless he wants me to use someone else's sperm to fertilize my eggs lol Now his face was a picture when i said that!! It did get checked over 2years ago and has been again for iui but just wondered really. I have a feeling i will be asking you a million questions before long lol. When do u think you will be having another go of ivf? If you don't mind me asking.

Donsbabe thank you. You don't have long to go at all now! Am sure its normal to be scared and worried but you will be fine tho and shortnsweet not long for you either is it just a few wks now?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quickie for now because the violin pupil I dread every week is due in 5 minutes (can't see that happening though - she's always late!)

Starry - I've just checked with DH and he doesn't think he had to do another sample before starting IVF.  Just the ones on the day of the egg collections.  I've to wait for one more AF and then we inted to start our 4th IVF that month.  Looking forward to it but dreading all the injections, emotional stress, etc again.  Just want to start as soon as possible though and not wait any longer.

Better go
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Just a quickie before I go to bed  .

Had a hectic week, lots of planning evenings for Brownies this week.  At least we have managed to organise a night for ourselves too next month, ie no brownies and copious amounts of alcohol 

Starry good luck with your IVF when you start, you will be fine.  As the girls have said the IVF nurses are fantastic.  Tissy I must have read every magazine in there too, I'm always thinking must bring some in and never remember.

I have my next appointment with Hospital on 9th April 2009 to get the results of all the blood tests after my 2 m/c.  I managed to get it brought forward a few weeks, as it was originally the end of April and I've waited a couple of months as it is!  Still no AF and hopefully they will sort that out too as I am desparate to start again.

Off to visit my family for the weekend, they all live in Inverness and haven't been up since New Year  .  They wont recognise me, reached my goal weight and had my hair cut short.  Wonder what my sister's kids will think as everyone keeps saying I look just like her now - funny that as we're twins .  Really looking forward to seeing all my nieces and nephews.  My great-nephew is now talking so have told my niece she has to teach him to say my name for me coming up!

Susan, hopefully you wont find it too hard with your sister.  It is great being an auntie, and I am sure you will love your niece or nephew and it will only be a matter of time before we are mums ourselves    .

Hope all is well with everyone else.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls - nearly the weekend again!   anyone have anything exciting planned?

i'm going down to see my Dad tomorrow (he lives half an hours drive down the coast) then DH & me are going out to watch the footie tomorrow night with a bunch of friends & have a few shandies!    anybody want me to have 1 for them?  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

yes me!!

We are off to livingston to visit my dad, its his 60th next week and hes having a party at a hotel in bathgate! Just finished packing, DP going to load the car up soon and hes finishing work at 3 so we can get a quick getaway.

Not looking forward to the long drive but will be good to see my dad and everyone at the party. Ive fallen out with a few family memebers as not one of them has made an effort to come so the only family there will be me and my brother. But that doesnt suprise me as its my family.... especially my dads side. Im just remembering their lack of effort when it comes to my aunties 50th party... in may... thats if i even get an invite lol. Oh well. cant choose your family eh.

Im hoping the hotel has setanta so i can see the england friendly but if they dont ill just take a radio with me and listen to it. (COME ON ENGLAND!) DP is wanting to see scotland too..... ermmm.. think ill be wearing an orange top  There is a dutch person going to the party so me, him and my brother will all be shunted into a corner lol. My dad isnt so patriotic, actually my bro isnt either... just seems to be stubborn me!

I cant have DP watching england games with me as it always ends in a massive row with me sulking at his smart comments!! Really sad i know. Im just so passionate and too patriotic!


----------



## gmac2304

dons - enjoy your weekend!  and as much as I support Scotland, we're gonna get humped...  

just spoke to the FC - CD21 bloods show no ovulation this month.   was expecting this, so not surprised by the results!  going back on Weds for CD28 bloods, still hope yet then!  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Well, that's the end of yet another busy, hectic week.  Just filling in time while I wait for DH to appear home from work with a chinese.  Sweet & sour chicken with boiled rice, with a portion of onion rings.  Yum yum!!!

MrsCoops - sorry to hear you didn't ovulate this month. Hopefully your results on Wednesday will be more positive.  

Lots of visiting for everyone over the weekend I see.  I'm not going anywhere.  Just waiting about for my sister to give birth. Will no doubt be called on for babysitting duties for my niece!  

Speak to you all later
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone. Been touring the Banff coast last two days - DH has a photography exhibition up there in a couple of months time and he needed a chauffeur to take him to his locations.....!

Still, had a nice curry last night at Banff and visited a few places I haven't been since I was a kid, like Cullen (nice scones!). Had lunch at Cock & Bull at Balmedie on way home. Think I'm becoming slightly food-centric......

Now got a load of washing to sort but two episodes of ER on Skyplus so will blitz it!

Have a good week everyone
T


----------



## Mummy30

oh no

im so annoyed.... typed a long thread about my weekend and somehow managed to press a button on my stupid lap top and lost it all.

So in short.... weekend in livi/bathgate was good.... felt left out though.  My dad has a new family now with his wife and her kids... and putting it simply im no longer his number 1! thats how i felt anyway.... hardly seen him all night...   So having a tough time just now... but thats the way of life i suppose.....

Just watching gladiators final as theres a lassie fae lossie on it!! Come on girl!!

Loving the football results......... we will see what wednesday brings with england and scotland too.

cant believe its 630 already... light nights... love em!

Hope all is well xx


----------



## Kerrie80

Hi just wondered if I could join in please.  I stay in Orkney but originally from Aberdeenshire.  I have pcos and have been ttc for a year.  I have started on clomid just waiting for my blood results so i can start month 2 as did not ovulate this month.

Kerrie80


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi just a quickie as I am shattered not getting much sleep at minute - keep getting very sore hips!!! Welcome Kerrie, speak to you's all tomorrow!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Kerrie.  Hope 2009 is going to be the year for you.  

Well, that's the weekend over again.   On the plus side though, only 1 week to go until I'm on holiday.  Really can't wait! 

Haven't done much today.  Went to tesco and managed to spend £100 on food!!!   Other than that, just been pottering about the house making lists of what I need to do!  Really should get on with the work I need to do for tomorrow rather than play on here.

Susan
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

hya Kerrie - welcome to the board!

 to everyone else! hope you're all good...

i was in town on Sat night - ended up having people back to mine after, THINK I got to bed about half 6! i'm still suffering today...*NEVER AGAIN*!!! 

no sign of Bloo being back on yet?

xx


----------



## Wee Lass

Hi

Welcome to all new members and hello to all the regulars!.

Sorry I haven't been on for some time, I am now on my 2 ww, We took our injection yesterday morning. and we just have to let nature take its course.

I have taken a couple of days off on holiday, sitting watching 'The Women ' with Meg Ryan. and trying to stay positive. Am I right thinking that you ovulate 24 -36 hours after the injection?.


I noticed that their seems to be a lot of BFP - thats brilliant, congratulations!. Its great to see positive results.

MrsCoops - Hope you have managed to shake of the hangover!.


xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

"Im Alive" - just.........................

Thank you all so much for your congratulations on the arrival of Lyle - I just can't beleive he is finally here, can't stop looking at him and cuddling him it's great - will attempt a photo for you guys.

Just home today been in hospital for over a week.  Traumatuc birth so not going into details as don't want to scare monger.  But Lyle took and infection and I had to have a blood transfusion so had to stay in a bit longer as he was on a 5 day course of antibiotics - SO good to be home.

Bigh hugs to all you ladies and will try and keep up with all the news.

D x


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ladies

Hi Bloo - HUGE congrats.  I bet you can't take your eyes off Lyle.  He will be getting lots and lots of boseys.  I am sure he is just perfect and you would go through it all again in a heartbeat for the end result.  Hope you are getting some sleep and doing well.

Hi and welcome to Kerrie

Wee Lass - Sending you PMA for the 2ww.

Mrs Coops - Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Susan - Any news of your sister yet ?

Just on here for a super fast second.  Got my follow up appointment today at Hosp at the back of 3.  Hope you are all doing well.  

Angela  xx


----------



## Mummy30

welcome home bloo and lyle!!!  Hope the hospital treated you well xx


----------



## twinkle123

WELCOME BACK BLOO!!!!!!!!   Sorry to hear the birth wasn't as straight forward as you would have liked but glad everything's okay now and you're finally at home with your little one. Give Lyle a huge cuddle from me  

Hi Wee Lass. Lots of luck to you   When doing IVF, I've had to take my final trigger injection exactly 36 hours before EC so your time scale must be right. 

MrsCoops - hope you've recovered now!   I haven't been in to town for ages - feeling so old! I just can't be done with the hassle nowadays!

Just spoke to my sister and she's 3cm dilated.  I'm no expert on these things but I'm guessing that's a good thing  

Off for our follow-up consultation tomorrow afternoon so might even manage to fit it in with a visit to my sister and her new baby.

Bye for now
Susan
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hello Bloo - welcome back. Huge congrats on getting through the birth. Thx for sparing us the gory details! Hope you and Lyle are getting back to 100%.

WeeLass - fingers crossed for you this time.

Kerrie - welcome to the gang! I'm sure a number of the girls will know what its like on Clomid and will be able to help with any queries you have.

Susan - hope there was some booze/DVD's/clothes in with that shop 

MrsCoops - dont know whether to feel sorry for you or not - its been so long since I was out in town I'm not sure I would cope anymore - I would probably be ready to come home to bed before some people had even gone out! I have a girly week in Gran Canaria in June that I am starting to dread - can't drink, can't dance..... 

Evening all to everyone else. 
T


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on for so long, always read your posts but just not been up to anything exciting and been feeling really rotten so didn't want to come on here always moaning.  Just been getting such bad upset tummies since being pregnant with this little one, really bad cramps, but will speak to midwife about it next week.  Think its just my IBS playing up, used to have it really bad but it calmed down loads but it's back with a vengance.  Anyway no more moaning.  Have a scan on Friday which as always I'm really nervous about.
Susan, I'm a nightmare at spending a fortune on shopping.  Only Mike and I most of the time and I spend about £30 every time I'm in Tescos, which is practically daily!  I'm so bad that the girls on the checkouts know my name and a couple were even worried about me last week cause I hadn't been in for a couple of days.  Obviously have too much time on my hands!  
Bloo welcome back!  We are just all so delighted for you petal and please give your baby son a wee cuddle from me.  You must feel over the moon.  Sorry to hear you had a bad time with the birth but so glad you're home now and can recover with your little one by your side.  Big big   for you.
Hiya to everyone else, sorry not more personals, too much happening for me to catch up with everyone but will be on more hopefully.  Got my step children arriving friday til Monday so that will be nice to see them.  Dog will be chuffed as he gets loads of cuddles from them and hubbie will take him for nice long walks.  
Think we're buying a new house in Tarves.  Have to get our one on the market, which is a thought because will have to keep it clean and tidy, which is hard with a hairy  hound like our one and be strange showing people round.  We just love the other house though and it's in the middle of the countryside so really peaceful.  We'll be mortgaged up to the eyeballs but hey ho, will stop me spending so much at Tescos!!
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry not much personals been really tired lately - starting to struggle a bit now, getting very uncomfortable. Keep having bouts of nesting though, so hopefully LO is getting ready to make an appearance.

Anyway just a quickie to say hi to everyone and welcome home Bloo!!!! Hopefully my turn soon!!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls 

I am not being a snob - like you carol I have been reading but have been up to nothing and been in a bit of a downer (dont want to mix with crowds at the moment - everyone that starting ttc the same time as me are now announcing their second pregnancy, so I am feeling embarressed   , upset   , annoyed   and unlucky  ).  

Nevermind that congrats Bloo on baby Lyle - what a cutie!!  Oh so let it be all of us soon   .

No personals - I just thought I would let you know that I am here....might go on the quiz tomorrow night to cheer myself up! (Need to get back to laughing - which is my normal instead of this down-in-the-dumps -somone just slapped me with a fish face  ). Did that make sense to anyone cause I am not so sure when ready it back to myself    

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Aw button, just wanted to give you a big  , please try to keep strong petal and hopefully the time will pass quickly for your first IVF appointment.  I know exactly what you mean though, I had unexplained infertility too and everyone round about me seemed to manage to have babies so easily.  Mike has 2 children and that made it worse, thought it had to be me that was stopping us getting pregnant and then to lose two of our much wanted babies was just horrendous.  Your turn will come petal and you're still young so plenty of time ahead of you.  Look at me 40 and pregnant....though still an emotional wreck....and fingers crossed we will both be mum's in the near future.  
Keep your chin up
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Button.     Know exactly how you feel.  It just comes so easily to some and not to others.  I have good days when I'm feeling so positive and then others when I can't face anyone or talk to anyone.  I'm not one to preach about looking on the positive side etc... because I feel exactly the same as you.  I really hope time will pass quickly while you wait for IVF and that it's successful for you.  

Carol - when are you thinking of moving?  DH would love to stay in the country as he was brought up in Kemnay.  I won though when we were looking for our first house and he settled for Bridge of Don!  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Bloo great to have you back, looking forward to seeing a photo of Lyle, big hugs from me to you both  

Welcome Kerrie.

Wee Lass fingers crossed for your 2ww  

Mrs Coops have you recovered yet?  I have 2 nights out this weekend, Friday and Saturday, don't know how i'm going to cope  

Short hopefully you wont have too much longer to wait!

Carol, sorry to hear about your cramps, hopefully it will all calm down soon and you can start to relax.

Button big   to you.  Sorry your having a hard time of it.  Hopefully see you on the quiz tomorrow night as that's always good for a laugh and might take your mind of things for a couple of hours at least.  Try to stay positive, your first appointment will come round soon and hopefully things will work for you.  I know exactly where your coming from, having been / going through the exact same feelings etc.  Some days I think I'm fine and then other days I just get so upset about the whole thing.

Sonia enjoyed our chat on ******** tonight!

Dons, bet you enjoyed the footie at the weekend not so good for us though .

Everyone else hope you are all well and had a great weekend.  Another week, where does the weekend go?

Had a great time at my mum & dad's.  Seen my nieces, nephews and great nephew.  My twin's kids were just so funny when they seen me, nephew who is 10 said "oh my god, you look just like my mum".  Niece who is 7 said "you don't look like you anymore, you look like my mum".  Niece who is 4 just stood and stared and didn't say anything!  She has had her hair cut as well and I must admit even I was taken aback a bit when I seen her, we do look so alike now !!!


----------



## abdncarol

Susan not sure when we'd be able to move into the new house, it's built but lots still to be finished and we'd have to chose flooring, tiles, etc.  Maybe around June time if all is well, no rush really as there are two houses the same as ours up for sale in the same street and not moving at all.  We will probably put this one on as a fixed price and see what happens.  
My sister stays in Woodcroft Grove in Bridge of Don and mum in Danestone so know how handy Bridge of Don is Susan.  I think I'm just used to country living now, after giving up a flat right in the centre of Aberdeen.  We love Ellon but just wanted a house that was more on it's own than in a big estate like we are now.  The new house, if we get it, is just one of 4 so would be ideal, not totally on it's own so I won't be scared when Mike goes away and loads more storage.... this house doesn't even have a cupboard for the hoover, has to stay in the garage  .
All us ladies are going through such an emotional time aren't we, everyone has their own battles and heartbreak but it's so nice to know that we have this post on fertility friends with people that do understand.  My best friend is going through a hard time right now and I told her I'd heard somewhere that "those that have suffered have stronger souls", I think that would apply to all of us lovely ladies.
Better go, think the hairy hound is lying comfortably on the bed, he hogs it more than Mike does...and that's saying something  
Carol
xx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! that's me finally back to the land of the living again...  ...am really considering cancelling my 30th, can't handle feeling like that again!!! got a wedding in 3 weeks too, urgh - the thought of alcohol is making me ill! 

*Lainsy* - 2 nights in a row, I haven't been able to do that for years! good luck to you...

*Carol * - hope you managed to grab some of the bed last night! i can totally sympathise with you - my cat thinks its her bed & refuses to give up 'her space'. between her & Ryan, I'm lucky to get a full nights sleep these days - all curled up in half a foot of mattress!!

*Bloo * - welcome back!  sorry to hear you didn't have the easiest birth, but Lyle is hear now, which is the most important thing! can't wait to see a picture...

*Dons * - i had a dream last night that you had 2 little girls called Maisie & Lexie!!! a woman I work with is booked in for a C-Section today, I always have a 'baby dream' just before someone I know is about to give birth...I can '_predict_' whether its going to be a boy or a girl! i'm normally spot on...  will let you know later if my workmate has a girl today or not!!!

*Susan / Button* - big  to you both! it can't be easy for either of you...just gotta keep praying, it will be 'your' day eventually!

*Short * - you're officially full-term now, so tell bubba to get a wriggle on! naughty bubba - keeping us all waiting like this! 

a BIG  to everyone else that I've missed - Tissy, WeeLass, Kerrie, Saffa!!! hope you're all darn fine...catch up with you all soon! 

xoxox


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Ladies

Yay congrats Bloo Lyle looks gorgeous!!!! Sorry it wasnt the easiest birth but bet it was all worth it!

Button - I know exactly how you feel! Hope you feeling better today it will be our day one day!  Dont give up.

Carol - sorry to hear about your IBS playing up hope it goes away soon!  I hear it can be pretty painful!

Susan - hope you are well.

Shortnsweet - almost now....!

Coops- Yeah i am pretty over the hangovers too we used to go out often but then the hangover feeling took over and now I just cant be bothered!  getting too old for all that!

Angela - how did that appointment go and what is your next step?

Kerrie - welcome to the board!

To all the others hello!!! chat laters

As for me I thought AF was on the way but its only a little brown sorry tmi and and now nothing really!!! how annoying!  will wait another week if nothing will get meds to bring AF on.  Dont really want to take anything and want AF to come naturally!  Well see

Laters
Sonia


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Bloo how gorgeous is Lyle, he is just perfect, and all ready for his journey home.  Just so delighted for you.    
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

mrs coops - lol at your dream. I actually had pains this morning and was in a mild panick when i seen DPs mobile sitting beside his bed. what use is that

lol gotta go, visitors just arrived


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone. Just waiting for my baked potatoes to cook so have about an hour and a half to kill! Bought some of that disgusting frozen spinach - looks like green slop to me - and trying to work out what I can disguise the flavour with - Tommy K? All sounds v nutritious till I tell you I'm having fish fingers 

Got the date for my nuchal scan today - 22 April - does anyone know if you get the results there and then or is there a wait? 

Hang in there shorts and donsbabe - don't push till they tell you! 

 to everyone else.

T


----------



## Mummy30

i have opted for natural birth but not sure now.

I have a scar from my episiotomy with DS and in my last ante natal class we were told that it was probably that this would tear. Plus theres the dreaded piles!   Already have them and theyll be very painful after birth. i remember sitting on ice and pain last time.

So....... do i go for stiches and piles for 6 weeks                                      OR
..........................c section stiches for 6 weeks?

tissy - i got my nuchal results there and then, had to wait in a day ward while they did the figures.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Had my follow-up appointment for my last failed IVF today.  Have to say, this has been the only time I've been disappointed with them at the clinic.  Rather, disappointed with the doctor.  She seemed so uninterested in us and our treatment.  She slouched back in her chair, staring at the wall and our notes most of the time. She just assumed we want to try again with my next AF and didn't even bother to ask if we had thought about when to try again.  She just had such a negative, couldn't-care-less attitude. 

After lots of questions from me, she did say that I get plenty of eggs, DH has brilliant sperm, there's a good number fertilise but not a lot divide much further than that.  That would explain why I've never managed to get a lot to freeze.
Any suggestions if there's anything I can do about it?

Got another HIV and hepatitis blood test but didn't get any forms signed because we were told the nurse with the forms had gone home.  However, there were plenty nurses still there and I'm sure one of them had access to the paperwork!  

Anyway, that's all my moans for today!
Hope you're all well
Susan
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Thank you all so much for your lovely wishes to both Lyle and I.  Still very sore in the nether regions due being cut/stitched, but hopefully will get better with each day.

Lyle doing well - Midwife coming back tomorrow to check him over and do his weight etc. - so hope that has gone up as have been feeding him myself and trying to get into a 3 hourly routine!!

Susan - I had an experience like that at the Clinic it is not nice to feel like "just a number" chin up and concentrate on the future IVF.

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

awwww bloo, im sure his weight would have gone up.... your feeding is sounding good!!

Hope he is behaving for you lol...... arrggghhh i cant wait now!!


----------



## Saffa77

oh no Susan!!!!!! that is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ANNOYING!  Angela also had her follow up  appointment and too wasnt impressed wonder if it was the same doctor you both saw a newish female doctor?

Things like that just make me MAD!!!! 

Hi to everyone else - Bloo Lyle is just so cute in that pic!

Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan - sorry you had a bad experience at clinic - keep your chin up!!

Bloo - I cant wait now, I am soooooo excited!!!

Not much to report from me, seen my consultant and diabetes doctor yesterday. They are very pleased with how I am controling my sugars.
As for LO I have to go back next Tuesday and he is calling the hospital to arrange a date to bring me in so that is very exciting!!!! 
Nothing much else to report all I can think about is next Tues and getting a date to meet my little man!!

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## gmac2304

S'n'S - have you just let slip that you're having a  , not a   ??  or was that already common knowledge & I just didn't realise?!?  

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I think it was common knowledge!! lol Maybe not but I was sure I had said but then again I do have preggy brain!!


----------



## gmac2304

you prob have said - i have the worst memory!!!  

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I bet mine is worse!!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Coops - your kitten is sooooo cute!


----------



## gmac2304

Saffa - not at 5o'clock in the morning she isn't  u want her?  

xx


----------



## Saffa77

oh my gosh mine is exactly the same mine is between 5.30am and 6.30am and then she jumps on our bed or if we close the door she is meowing at the door to get in and harass us!  how do you control it advice please..... LOL


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

How are we all today?  I had a good night last night Lyle slept for 4 hours through - what a good little boy!!  Still feel tired tho but not complaining (o:

Midwife was out todatyand weighed him so he has gained 70g yipeeeeee - my feeding is working lol

I know me going on about Lyle and motherhood must be hurtful to some of you - please let me know as I know how sensitive and hurtful it can be - would love to keep in touch with everyone on this thread but don't want to "rub it in" so to speak as have been there with others rabbiting on and know it can be upsetting.

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Just a quick message from me tonight.  

My sister had her baby early this afternoon.  They've named her Beth and she was 10 pounds!!! Just wanted to tell you all how proud I am of myself because I went in to visit her tonight and coped for a whole hour without crying and basically acting normal! 

Didn't quite feel the same when we left the hospital - the tears were flowing and flowing.  

Anyway, hi to everyone. 
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Bloo, sounds like you are doing so well, that's great news.  Lyle is just gorgeous. Please don't feel you are being insensitive at all, the success is what it is all about and of course you should be proud.

Susan you have done really, really well.  I know how difficult it is but hopefully you will start to enjoy being an auntie, it really is great!

How's everyone else, good I hope?

Button, hope your doing ok as not heard from you again  .

Off to the dentist tomorrow morning for a check-up


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan - Lainsy's right I know it will be hard and will hurt like hell but it is fab being and auntie - it took me a long time to come to terms with it but then I began just to enjoy my niece and nephew - I hope you can do the same - your time will come   - Congrats!!

Bloo xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, can't sleep as have these bloomin' cramps again hence being online at this stupid hour.  
Susan congratulations on being an auntie again.  Know it's difficult, especially seeing a newborn baby, as it's something you want so badly and your entitled to your tears petal.  It will get easier the more you see your niece and as Bloo said your time will come, definitely.  I have 4 nieces and a nephew and the two older nieces will be having their own babies in the next couple of years, scary that the next generation of the family is starting....must be a sign I'm getting old .
Bloo we want to hear all about Lyle, don't you feel guilty for being happy and like Lainsy said you're our first success story and gives us all hope as we know what you've went through to have your little bundle of joy.  If you don't speak about him we'll all be bugging you with questions so be warned  .  Seriously we're all delighted for you.
Just had some Gaviscon to see if they help with these cramps and try to get some more sleep.  I have a scan tomorrow morning, which I am so so nervous about after getting all these pains in my tummy so know I won't sleep a wink tonight so better get the sleep in now.  Mike away all day down to Manchester again so must try to keep myself busy. Probably go shopping for all the foods the kids love, like to spoil them when they're here.  It's lovely when they visit as the house is so much more lively and the dog just adores the kids.  Monty normally sleeps with Jemma, until he takes up too much of the bed and he's thrown out!  Their rooms are all set up with televisions, DVD players and moved the Wii upstairs for Benjamin.  Just   the scan is all fine and then we can really enjoy the weekend.  
Big hugs and love to everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning all,

Sorry to hear you have been suffering again with those cramps Carol, hope they have settled down now. I am sure your scan will be fine but as always   thoughts from me!!!

Hope everyone else is well!!!

 to all!


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls, how are we all today?

*Saffa* - honest answer? we don't control it - we try to ignore her in the hope that she gets bored & goes away!  Gracie's 'time to play' is from half 4 onwards...she jumps all over us, purring as loud as she can. i tend to stroke her for a minute or so, before I fall back asleep - sometimes she settles down to sleep herself, sometimes she jumps over onto Ryan! spoilt Princess that she is...

*Bloo* - Lyle is gorgeous! good to hear that he is gaining weight & he's being a good boy for his Mummy. and as others have already said, don't feel bad for coming on hear & speaking about him - as said before, you're our 1st success story! between you, Bev & Cheryl, we'll be expecting *LOTS* of baby news over the next few months!

*Susan* - congrats on becoming an Auntie! i'm sure you'll make a fab one... it's bound to be hard to start off with, but hopefully it'll get better with time! just think of all the babysitting as practice for *WHEN* (not _IF_) you have your own wee bundle of joy!

*Carol * - hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow! am sure it will... 

*Bev* - where are you? you're quiet today... 

*S'n'S * - are you being induced due to your diabetes? oooh, not long for you now...

*Tissy* / *Lainsy* / *Button* / *Angelina* & every1 else that I've missed -  

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Mrs Coops - Yeah they dont want me to go too far past due date because of diabetes, so thats why I am being induced if I dont go naturally!!!

But I am fine with that I cant wait to be honest!!


----------



## Mummy30

hey hey hey

short - 38 weeks!!!   hope you are keeping well xx

mrscoops - im still here, had a busy morning. Been at an autism training course this morning, then had midwife straight after. didnt get in til 2 then quick lunch before getting DS from school. He usually comes home himself but i knew his bag would be heavy as its last day of term so picked him up.  NO SCHOOL FOR 2 WEEKS YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Carol - i know we are all different, but i had lots of cramps/af pains when i was in 1st and 2nd trimester and would worry about them too. I was told its all normal as its just uterus expanding etc..... but you have more right than any to worry.  hope you got back to sleep last night and the scan was all good today xxx

Bloo- im the same as you, i often feel as if i shouldnt brag about how pregnancy is going or keep going on about the twins.  Maybe we should say if anyone is finding reading it difficult we could start a thread where we can talk about pregnancy/babies without offending anyone.  So if any ladies are offended please say so!! 
Glad lyle has put on weight, well done on your feeding, be proud of yourself. I keep looking at the evening express for your baby announcement just incase you put it in there. We are planning on doing that.


----------



## Mummy30

hmmmmmm something went wrong when i was posting!!  it wouldnt let me press return lol

so anyway...

Lainsy - hope the dentist wasnt too bad!

susan - well done, you have taken the first step in visiting your sister and your new niece. Thats a big step and it will get easier.  Im sure she is gorgeous and you will be a fantastic auntie. It will take time and a good cry is a good thing! Bet you are glad its easter holidays... enjoy your time off.

sonia, tissy and all you other lovely ladies


----------



## twinkle123

90 minutes of pupils coming tonight. What a thought!!! I just want to relax in front of the TV and finish the cross-stitch I'm making for my new niece. Must think of the money that they'll pay me though.  

Dons - why are the Peterhead schools closed tomorrow?  Am I missing a day's holiday?     Can't wait until 3.25pm tomorrow and then it's all over for 2 weeks. Will still have lots of work to do at home but at least I can do it in my own time.  We've got an inspection the first week back so will have lots to get ready for that. Hope the weather stays like this over the holidays.  

I've bought my new niece a bear factory teddy (or 'build a bear' factory as it seems to be called now!) and given it a certificate with the same birthday as her.  I did the same for my other niece and it went down a treat.  Any suggestions for the bear's name? Her sister's one is called Snuggles!!!

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan - ive no idea why the schools have shut today but im pleased!!  Looking forward to spending time with DS..... saying that though, hes in a terrible mood just now and has just nipped me.  im a bad mum as i switched off the wii (its only been on 3 hours lol)

Not in the best of moods myself - think ive just lost 2 cousins!! long story,  if i have a gripe about something/someone i always get it out in the open and tell them. so i did.. and they are not happy - so ive told them not to contact me. they refused to come to my dads party last weekend even though they have family up there and didnt have to pay for accomodation etc.  They said their daughter was ill so couldnt leave her. she was just sick, not in hospital or anything.  I asked how she was today and get told not good but they are going away for the weekend to see if that helps her!!!!!  makes me so mad that they can treat us like that and use their daughter as an excuse not to come. my cousins live near each other (surely her hubby could have stayed with the child while she came up with her sis). and now they are frigging going away this weekend. They make no effort to see us.... there you go.  Cant pick your family.  

dont know why i wrote that but needed to get it off my chest. Its a longer story than that but im so mad i cant type what i want!!!
Bloo - quick question..... are you popping into ARU to show Lyle off to the nurses at the clinic?? Will you get them a pressie  We plan on doing this but no idea what to get them!


----------



## Kerrie80

Thank you all for your welcome and hope your all fine  

Its thursday again nearly the weekend, its really scary how the weeks are flying past.  I have to go and get more blood test done again tomorrow.  I think my arms are nearly empty with the amount of blood they have taken from me in the last few months.  I shouldnt moan it will hopefully be for a good reason.

Kerrie x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope we are all well and glad that Susan/Dons you are gonna enjoy the shool holidays!!

Glad you ladies are okay about me harping on about Lyle but as Dons said please let me know if you are uncomfortable with it and we can chat elsewhere as I know how difficult it can be.

Carol - Hope you scan went well - I suffered from period type cramps as well - just everything stretching its a good sign xx

Dons - DP and I have already gone into the clinic (after our 7 weeks scan) and left biscuits and sweets for the ladies there along with a nice thank you card.

D x


----------



## Mummy30

***********************************************************************************************************WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING
***********************************************************************************************************
DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE A WORRIER..... PLEASE DONT READ.



im in a right panic now.

sorry to say this...... one of DPs pals had his baby today and it died.   i dont know what happened.

Im so so scared now.

My babies arent kicking at the moment..... although theyve kicked all day lol so probably sleeping, but just wish i didnt know what happened to their baby.  im thinking the worst now.  Ive gone all teary and need to snap out of it.


----------



## Lainsy

***********************************************************************************************************WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING
***********************************************************************************************************
DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE A WORRIER..... PLEASE DONT READ.

Dons, one of the ladies at work's grandchild was due to be born yesterday as 2 weeks overdue but found out last night it had died  .  Don't know if it's the same person or just a horrible coincidence!  I cried my eyes out when I went into work today and heard the news.

Don't you be worrying, as you said your little ones will just be sound asleep and will be fine


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - could well be the same person as i think she was overdue.  I only know his mum - she works in an estate agents in the town.


----------



## Lainsy

Dons I've sent you a pm rather than go into detail on here.


----------



## Mummy30

got your pm lainsy  

Great start to the hols eh, thick fog grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Off to morrisons today, can just see DS taking a hissy fit as he doesnt want to go so started to pre warn him and told him we can get him an easter egg and one for dad too as a suprise. He seems to like suprising people just now.

Im still in my jammies, just having a cup of tea to get rid of this dreaded heartburn. They say that means bubbas will have lots of hair... well i blummin hope so or all this heartburn is for nothing!!

My steriliser came yesterday..... think ill fiddle about with that and test it to see if it works today.  

Oh, anyone want to come and tidy my house??  Its a tip and i told DP yesterday that i would clean it    silly me!


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  thank Crunchie its Friday eh?

Dons - hope ur up & dressed by now! honestly, some people are SO lazy...  oh & once you've tidied your house, feel free to come round & do mine! 

not much to say today - got my blood results this morning, still no sign of OV...no surprise there tho! going back for baseline bloods next Weds, hopefully i'll be able to start my next cycle of Clomid on Thursday. *IF* i do, I will be due to OV on my 30th birthday - think that could be a sign i really hope so... i text DH this morning to say 'guess what i'll be after for my birthday?' his reply 'SHOES!?!?!' i really wonder what goes on in this head sometimes... 

on another note - my SIL has just phoned me to tell me that she's PG. she had a MC last October & had a hard time getting over it, as you would do. she had a bleed on Weds, so just been for an early scan, where she has been dated at approx 5 weeks. they could see the PG sac, but no yolk, therefore there is a chance it could be ectopic - they have taken bloods & will let her know the results this afternoon! am praying that everything is going to be OK with this baby - it would break her & my BIL's heart if anything happened to this one... 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hmmm did i really say i would clean the house.... must have been a mistake!!

Morrisons was a big success!!! LOL

mrscoops - i hope the big 30 is a sign for you.... lol at DHs answer!! mine would put something similar i think! Hope that your SIL gets the news she is desperate to hear later on...


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies,

Dons can sympathise with you on housework issue, I said would do ironing today but not even dressed, feeling bleugh and have just lay in bed all day - oops.

Mrs Coops - hopefully 30th birthday is a sign heres hoping  . Also fingers crossed for your SIL/BIL. At 5 weeks the sac would be all they would see, but it is a horribly scary time, I had lots of bleeds at the beginning and thought the worst each time!

Anyway gonna have to get dressed and showered in a bit!


----------



## gmac2304

SIL just texted me - she's on her way back to hospital.  bloods showed her hormone levels were sky high...  

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey ladies 

How are you all today?

Big congrats Auntie Susan.  How is your sister and baby doing?

Well....I have some very exciting news....I just need to tell you before I burst..I now believe in miracles.  Miracles really do happen and I hope it gives hope for others....

I got the most unexpected surprise yesterday morning.  AF two days late and I tested and I got a .... wait for it ....BFP!!  Yes a natural BFP.....after Four years and Seven months TTC and three IVF attempts....and I really really thought it would never happen.... I never thought I would get lucky and that is all it is... it is down to luck...

Have done two tests with two separate wee samples.  I did the digital ones and it is confirmed!!!  I am four weeks pregnant.  Estimated due date 9th December!!
  
I did nothin different, I humphed heavy shopping, moved garden furniture and weeded the garden!! and still got a BFP!!  The only thing I can say is I totally thought to myself I do not care if we try this month or not.  I was not desperate to get my DH in bed on the right night but we did do a OPK and we tried the day before the smiley face on the digital OPK.

It has not sunk in one bit.  I just don't want to tell people and jinx it but on the other hand I am very very very excited.  This is when the worrying starts!!


Angela xx


----------



## Saffa77

ANGELA oh my gosh!!!!! I am soooooooooooo excited for you you see MIRACLES do happen Oh man you dont understand how happy I am for you!!!! YOU GO GIRL WO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO you must be over the moon!!!!

All that time spent on IVF and now you get a natural BFP CONGRATS           

Sonia.


----------



## gmac2304

false alarm girls - SIL just phoned me, everything is fine!  she had another scan & they can now see the PG sac & the yolk - they think she is 6 weeks gone, going back for another scan next Thurs!  wooo hooo - i'm gonna be an auntie again!!!          

and Angelina - big, HUGE   to you!  gives us all hope...

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Mrs Coops - really glad to hear that congrats on bein an auntie again!

Angela - that is fantastic news - huge congrats to you!!!

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Thank you SNS, Sons, and Mrs Coops.  Just getting over the shock and getting more and more excited!!  Thanks for all the little pics.  I love them!! Don't know where you get the big HUGE BFP cos I wanted to post that earlier. 

Mrs C - Grrrrreat news. congrats on being an auntie. 

Angela xx


----------



## Mummy30

congrats angela - you must be over the moon, cant imagine how you feel. Take it easy !!!

MrsCoops - thats great news!! Id love to be an auntie, i cant see that happening for ages according to my brother anyway!


----------



## angelina1976

Thank you Dons.  That is the BFP I was meaning. Never thought I would see the day.

Hows the school holidays so far?

I am going to be on here all day every day now.

Angela xx


----------



## abdncarol

Angela that is just fantastic news, congratulations!               So delighted for you.  
Mrs Coops well done for your SIL, that is fantastic news too.  She will have had a worrying couple of days but fantastic they saw the heartbeat today, delighted for her.
Had our scan today, once again I was just terrified and it was so busy so had a wee wait before our appt.   The lady that did our scan was the same lady that gave us our scan after our scare at the Rubislaw ward so she was just fantastic.  In fact we've changed our 20 week scan so that she can do it and we'll get it at Peterhead hospital.  At our scan at 13 weeks she had tears in her eyes at me crying and I even gave her a wee cuddle, so it's nice to see someone who understands what we're going through.  Little baby was wriggling around loads and was bang on for size, 15 weeks + 6 days.  Huge relief ladies especially after all these cramps I've been getting.  
Stepchildren have arrived safe and sound, already played a game with them and now we're cuddled on the sofa watching a DVD (I'm having a wee break on here).  Just lovely having them, so lucky as they're such fantastic kids.  
Big hugs to everyone  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Huge congratulations to Angela       I'm so, so pleased for you.  Gives us all hope!  

Glad to hear your scan went well Carol. It's only natural for you to be terrified each time. Everything's going well though so try and enjoy it.  

Lainsy and Dons - I know who you're talking about.  Such sad news.   I'll send you PMs rather than bring the mood down here.

By the way - have I told you all yet that I'm on holiday for 2 weeks?   So, so happy not to have to get up at 6am every morning for 2 weeks just to spend all day dealing with stroppy teenagers.  

Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Angela   on your  - I am absolutely chuffed for you, it so gives me hope again  

Carol, glad everything went ok with scan, hopefully things will get better and you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.

Susan, rub it in about having 2 weeks hols why don't you!    

Mrs Coops, glad everything ok for your sil.

Hope everyone else is well.  Must dash, got to go and get ready for my night out.  I'll have to take it easy and pace myself with another night tomorrow.  I'm getting too old for 2 nights out in a row


----------



## angelina1976

Hi Carol so glad you and you got to see your wee bubba. I am wishing away the days until my first scan. It must be wonderful to see your baby wriggle away.  The lady who scanned you seems like the sort you would want looking after you. 

Thanks for all the BFPs and Bananas. LOL.

Lainsy - thank you - Susan - Thank you too -  sent you an e-mail today too. 

My DH thought the house had been burgled when I came running into the bedroom shouting and screaming   until he saw me waving the test!!  

Angela xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

WOW lodsa excitement on here!!!

Congrats Angela on your natural BFP that must have been SO exciting I am so chuffed for you  

Carol - Excellent news about the scan - glad all is well with you and bubs

Mrs Coops - Good to hear all is well with you SIL - keeping everything crossed  

All well with Lyle and I - tired but happy   - HV was out today and she was happy with him - I just feel like a feeding maching as thats all he does   but not complaining at least he is a healthy loon xx

Dons - Hope twinies and keeping well they will be wriggling about tomorrow when you are getting excited at the match lol 

Susan - Enjoy the hols - relax!

BIG hugs to all

D xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo - Glad things are going well for you and Lyle.   Was that your birth announcement I saw in the Evening Express yesterday?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

Yeah we put an announcement in the paper for the wee man.

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo I seen the annoucement too, was lovely.  Great that little Lyle is feeding well too, what a good boy for his mummy.  You must just keep looking at him and swooning  .  
Susan you try and switch off and enjoy your holidays honey.  2 weeks, fantastic and you deserve a wee rest as you work so hard. 
Poor hubbie having to put up with watching all the soaps, only 15 mins of Corrie to go, sure he'll be relieved when they're all over.
Was so sad seeing those photos of those men from the helicopter crash in the paper today, just such a tragedy.  Mike worked on the project for 18 months last year, went offshore around 4/5 times,  so it really brought it  home to him so he was really upset.  He lost a good friend in a helicopter crash about 7 years ago too so he's got a wee bit of a phobia about being on a chopper.  Anyway sorry ending on a sad note, lots of good news on here today, which is just lovely.  Sure I'll be on here again but if not have a lovely weekend everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone. Another week over - hope it warms up a bit for the weekend - have just put the heating back on!

Went for good curry at the Light of Bengal tonight. As usual eyes were bigger than stomach so now officially fat 

Congrats Angela - that's great news. Take it easy!

For those of you now on hols - jammy so and sos! Enjoy. Off to see my nephew on Thurs for a few days. Haven't seen him since Nov - he was only 10 days old then so will be sure to see a big difference.

Bloo etc - personally I like the fact that everyone on this Aberdeenshire thread is at different stages. Most of us probably post on more than one thread on FF anyway. We've all started from the same place after all and when someone has the ultimate outcome like you have, it gave me a real boost. 

Still loving the name by the way - its my dad's middle name although not as cool in his case after the word "Arthur"  

T


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Don't know what's going on with my body!   My cycles are usually anything between 30 days and 60 days but last month was 24 and today AF arrived making this one only 18 days.  Not complaining though - it means I can start IVF cycle number 4 now.  We weren't counting on it being so soon though so between tonight and tomorrow morning, I'll have to decided whether to start again now or wait one more month.

How's all your weekends been?  Yesterday was spent with my sister and her 2 daughters and today was spent with DH's sister and her son and daughter.  As usual, coped fine while I was with them, but the tears started once I had left.

Been quite depressed today because it was my 33rd birthday yesterday which means I'm only 3 years off the age for NHS IVF.  There's obviously a reason why they don't want to give anyone over 36 treatment and I'm quickly approaching that age.  

Looking forward to staying up as late as I want tonight seeing as I'm on holiday!!! Saying that, I'm exhausted so will probably go pretty soon!

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi susan

great not having to "be in bed by 10" isnt it lol!!

My weekend was good, highlight being my trip to the bookies to pick up my £127 grand national winnings!! I watched the race again this morning sad that i am!!

your next IVF cycle has come round quick eh...... we didnt get our tx free we had to pay the full whack.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday, hope you got spoilt.

Everyone is taking bets if my twins will arrive on my birthday which is early may!!  Im hoping not!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls

I am up late - cant sleep and DH is in the land of nod snoring his head off!!  Soooo annoyed with myself this weekend as 4 of my friends have phoned to tell me they are preggers - 1 is explecting triplets     I dont think I can take much more of such happy news from my friends as it is begining to be imprinted in my brain at what I cant/havent acheived and dont want to tell them that I cant get what they have as I know it would probably cause them to treat me differently ie pussyfoot around the whole darn subject.  Only one of my friends knows that I have appointments in june (she is pregnant - think she feels guilty that she managed to fall within 2 months of trying).

Hiya Susan - hows the holidays going.   I know what you mean when saying you can cope when visiting family with kids but when you get home or even just driving away the tears seem to quite happily run down the face.    

Wow Dons - how lucky are you with the grand national!!!   I dont know where my horse came in at - it was just a sweep stake at work.

Angelina - Wow congrats on your news, it is always so encouraging to hear success stories!!!!!

Anyone see come dine with me tonite - I soooo love that programme!  This afternoon Hubby managed to make me laugh so much that I was crying .....he decided to bake a cake (something he hasnt done since high school and that wasnt yesterday), each sponge was 1cm in height when cooked.  It was so funny, had to put 1cm of rasp jam and 1cm of whipped cream in middle to make it up to 4cm, it was the chewiest cake I have ever tasted but was worth the laugh.

Hiya Carol, Lainsy, tissue, Mrs Coops, Sonia, shortnsweet

Button


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good morning ladies!!

How are we all??  

Bloo congratulations on the birth of Lyle!!! xxxx

I just got back from my holiday on sat morning, am knackered!!  Had the best time over with the parents altho the weather was crap (thunder and lightening for over a week..lol)  I have a slight tan!!  I think i need to dry out from all the booze...not like me at all...hehe!!  Saw coldplay on the 28th at the Emirates Palace..OMG.. it was the 4th time i've seen them and it was their best during a thunder/lightening and rain storm!!  made it all the better actually...hehe!!
Parents spoilt me rotton and it was bliss without my sister being there...

Still pain free with the endo, get my 3rd and last injection for the menopause tomorrow...  hopefully i will still be without painf or a few more months..

DH and me have appointment with Lorraine at the clinic on Thursday afternoon...am a nervous wreck...but am very hopfull about it...

Sorry i haven't answered everyones posts, tis manic in the office.. 600+ emails i have to go through in mi inbox...grrr!!

Love gemz xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone.
Just phoned the hospital and am starting down-regging with my buserelin tomorrow.  Not sure how I'm feeling about it all.  It's been quite nice not having to inject, go for scans etc for the past few months but just keen to get started again.   IVF cycle number 4 here we come........

Welcome home Gemz.   Don't envy you having to go through all those emails today. Glad you enjoyed your holiday though. Great news that you're still pain-free too. 

Button - had a giggle at the thought of that cake.   My DH is a bakery manager but he never bakes anything at home.  Wish he would though. He did make a batch of caramel shortcake a few months ago but he threw them all in the bin because they weren't perfect.  Looked and tasted fine to me!  

I know exactly how it feels when others tell you that they are pregnant. It gets exhausting putting on a brave face doesn't it?  Our time will come though......    

Dons - any idea what you'll spend your winnings on?  

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

Good morning all .......... I'm watching mary poppins!!!   I put it on to calm DS down as he has one of his moodies this morning but he has stomped off to his room instead!  

Dp will get a shock too as ive actually tidied!

Susan -      for your next cycle..... keep the faith, you have to be positive. Take it easy this 2 weeks and do nothing. I relaxed as much as i could and also looked at orange things a lot of the time to focus!!  Im sure i read on here orange is a fertility colour or something.  Look back at the thread and see if i spoke about it lol!
I was going to spend my winnings on curtains and lamp shade for nursery but DP has told me to treat myself.so im saving it til after they twins are here for a day out shopping in aberdeen with my best friend - who is also my stylist!!  

Gemz - i forgot you were on holiday and was wondering where you got to!! Glad you had a good time, shame about the weather but you sound like yovue made the most of it.  Hope thursday goes well for you xx

button -   must be hard for you with your friends. big hugs xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Susan - Best of luck for IVF no 4 I will keep everything crosed for you and will be sending you the most positive vibes!!  Just relax and take it easy (hard I know but try your best)  I SO hope this is your time    

Dons - Well done you on your win - I won 2nd place £12.50 - not as much of a scoop as you and dont think I will be able to have a "spending spree" in Aberdeen - moght get a coffee lol lol   - hope you and the twinnies are keeping well 

Gems - Good to see you back glad you had a fab break - Lorraine is really nice I was on the phone to her the other week as had to inform her of Lyle's arrival!!

Button - Sneding you a huge   been there done that - you feel like the only woman on the planet who isn't having a baby - its hard but chin up your time will come xx

Well I am zonked love being a new mum but it is SO tiring - wee man was up from 9.30pm until nearly 4am this morning!!!! - any tips for helping settle through the night would be greatly appreciated - feel like he will only settle if latched on to me!!  Strange as he is zonked just now - trough the day - prob making up for last night - YAWN!!!  - Not complaining tho as I know how lucky I am to have him    

Big Hugs to those ive missed

Bloo xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh bloo - i am really dreading the nights! My DS was such a good sleeper so im not prepared for these two! The joys!  Ive got dummies on stand by!


----------



## Lainsy

Agghh I just lost my post and have to start again  

Well i've just about recovered from my weekend!  Didn't get up until nearly noon yesterday  , I was soooo tired, but had a great time at the henny on Saturday night.

Susan fingers crossed for your next ivf  .  I have hospital on Thursday and hoping I can start again, although still no af.  Will have to wait and see what they say.  

Gems glad you had a good break  

Button, I know exactly how you feel  .  I am nearly 35 and the only one out of all my friends not to have kids yet  .

Everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.

Lainsy


----------



## tissyblue

Evening everyone

Susan - Just wanted to say fingers crossed for the start of your tx. Its a long road as you know but try and stay as positive as you can (easy to say, I know). Did the docs recommend any changes to your protocol this time around? 

Lainsy - good luck for Thurs. Hope you get some good news.

Donsbabe - reckon I had a donkey from Blackpool beach in the National.....enjoy spending your winnings - you should definitely treat yourself!

Bloo - my only advice (and this only comes from watching my overly stressed DS) is not to get too hung up on timings/routine. After all your little Lyle hasn't read the same books as you  

Button - hang in there  

Gems - hols sound good. Oh for a tan.

Got a NCT catalogue through the post today. Made me realise that I really don't have a clue as to what is going to happen to me over the next few months/years. Ignorance is bliss meantime....


----------



## twinkle123

Tissy - no, the doctor haven't recommended anything different. Then again, she didn't seem interested at all in us so I'm not surprised.  My eggs are fine, DH's sperm is fine, most of them fertilise.  The main problem apparently is that they don't divide enough after that.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well ladies tomorrow a big day for me, see my consultant and should have a date to meet my wee man, I am so excited.  

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been terrible at posting as usual.  Just wanted to wish everyone good luck with where they are at the moment before heading off to Perth in our caravan for nearly a week.  Off to see family and friends and to meet my new Phillipino stepmother!

Had our scan last Tuesday and everything is looking good at the moment.

Huge congrats to Angela.

 this is the treatment that works for you Susan.

Really not long to go now SNS - hope you get your date tomorrow.

Hope you had a lovely weekend with your stepchildren Carol.

Hi to Dons, Button, Lainsy, Tissy, Bloo, Gemz, Sonia and anyone I have forgotten and sorry for lack of personals but sooo tired - packing a caravan with an excited 2 1/2 year old is extremely hard work!

Fiona X


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - at least you have a lot of positives in your favour. Sure we will all send you some sticky vibes when you need them  

Fionamc - enjoy your hols - sounds like hard work!

SnS - did you get a date?

Off to watch Man U's Champions League match. Fighting DH for the remote!
T


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi ladies hope everyone is well!!!!!!!

Well I am getting induced a week tomorrow - the 15th at 2pm. Very excited!!!


----------



## Lainsy

shortnsweet how exciting


----------



## twinkle123

Great news Shortnsweet. It must seem so real now!  

Well, that's me officially started down-regging for my 4th IVF cycle.  Injection went fine - amazing how quickly it comes back to you!  
Took my niece out for the day today so have spent many a happy hour going through her repertoire of nursery rhymes, answering questions about everything!!!! and trying to explain to her that I don't know the name of everyone we pass in the street so there's no point asking me "What's that man's name?"  Had great fun at the Duthie Park and Rambos though.  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

im just back from my 32 week scan and they have discovered that i have a low lying placenta for my boy    Quite worried now but the babies are both growing well. If i have any bleeding im blue lighted through to aberdeen for emergency section.  I did have darker discharge this morning when i woke up but dont think it was blood.  Ill wear liners to monitor this, but has freaked me out a bit especially after our pals still birth last week. Sonographer was lovely and calmed me down a bit but still a worry. She called my consultant in abedeen and she says theres nothing they can do about it and she said she would see me next week. So they arent too worried about ti as long as i dont bleed.  

on a plus side my girl has a head of hair and my boy has just a wisp  

sorry its a me post.


----------



## twinkle123

Don't apologise about the 'me' post.  We all do it here from time to time.  It's only natural to panic but your consultant seems happy enough, so I'm sure everything will be fine.   You wouldn't be normal if you're weren't worrying about it all. 

Hold on in there - not long to go until you see your little ones now.  
Susan
x


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ya

How are you all doing?  I am finally calming down a bit but every morning I wake up early and can't get back to sleep.  It is either 3 a.m. or 5 a.m.!!  I am knackered!

Susan - Just wanted to say you can do it.  Glad you got to start your cycle.  PMA PMA PMA.  How are you enjoying your time of school?

Short - good news about the date.  Next week will be here before you know it....

Lainsy - good luck for Thurs. 

Donsbabe - Did not realise you would be able to make out so much detail with your scan. Amazing.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Your consultant knows best.

Gems - hols sound good. I am away to Dubai seven weeks on Sunday.  Holiday was booked ages ago to have something to focus on after IVF.  Need to get a wee tan.

Button - I know how it feels to be the last in your group of friends too.  I have been married 4 years and also the last one in the office that got married at the same time to have children. In fact I got married a year before them!  I know how it feels.    One of my friends got married the year after me and her second child is almost one.  I got pretty good at putting on a "face" but it drove me nuts.

Sons - How are your injections going?  Any twinges?

Bloo - Lyle is keeping you busy.  Wonder if he will be a night owl when he is older.

Fiona - Great news about your scan.  Enjoy your holiday. I am sure you will. 

Angela xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Susan - Glad the injections are going well x

Dons - Scary about your wee boy - but consultant seems happy enough and im sure they will keep a close eye on you.

SNS - Great news - you will be with your wee man soon - and I welcome to the world of sleepless nights  

Big hello to those I have missed (mum brain).

Lyle and I doing okay - gave him ma top up of formula mile last night and we got 4 hours yee ha!!!  So gonna try him with that again tonight as he is obviosly not getting enough from me - but I need to start building myself up and eat more as have lost 2 stone in weight - so need to build me up to get good milk to build him up  

D xx


----------



## Lainsy

Bloo, good to hear you and Lyle are doing good and you got a few hours sleep  

Angela, hope you too are getting some sleep!

Dons, hope you are feeling ok.  Your consultant knows best and both babies growing well is a good thing.

Susan - how are you getting on with your down-regging?  As you say, it all comes back to you!!

Big hi to everyone else !!!

Hospital appointment went well today.  All our blood results are clear, so no reasons for m/c - in the Doctor's words we are "normal"  .  Still no AF which took the doctor by surprise, she assumed I would have had!  Had to do a pg test, no surprise it was  so they did a scan to check no problems after D&C.  Scan shows the lining is quite thick so looks like I should have AF!  They have done another blood test to check for progesterone levels.  If high just to wait and see if I have AF, if not I have to take another course of tablets to try and start it.  As soon AF starts I can begin my FET cycle, got everything for it away with me so it feels like things are moving again.  I can't wait for my AF now 

Got 4 days off work now, my 7 year old niece is staying for a sleepover until Sunday so lots of activities for the weekend, including being shown how to dance to High School Musical properly  

Hope everyone has a great Easter


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, not going to be able to catch up on all the news but hope everyone is well and sorry if I miss anyone with my personals, big   to all.  Had a hectic week, had a lovely weekend with my stepchildren but then Mike missed their train home on Monday so we had them til Tuesday instead.  Then been out Wednesday and Thursday, hence not been on here.  
Susan fantastic news that you're starting the IVF rollercoaster again.  Will    this is the "one" and that everything goes brilliantly for you.  Hope the injections are still going well and that you're enjoying your holidays, try not to work too much when you're off....easier said than done I know.
Lainsy will have a wee AF      for you so that you can get started again.  
bloo sounds like you're loving motherhood, your little boy is coming on so well, sleeping 4 hours is fab.  
Dons hope you're fine, sure the consultants will be keeping a close eye on you but know it is so worrying as you just want your little ones to be safe and sound.  Not long to go now honey and you will soon be far too busy with the little ones to be on here.....that and your football  .  Hope your son is having a fun holiday.
Short can't believe you will be having your little one soon, how exciting for you.  Bet you can't wait to hold him in your arms for the first time.  Wish i was as far on as you, wishing my life away here!  
Fiona so pleased your scan went well, it's such a relief isn't it.  
Hiya to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely easter weekend.  Hubbie away til late this afternoon and working Monday so not sure what we're up to this weekend.  he wants to look at prams but too scared that it's tempting fate.  Had my blood tests done on Tuesday morning so will be nervous about those results too, especially given my age.  I will be grey when this baby is born...thank goodness for hair dye!!! 
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hope you all well, sorry havent been on but have been a nervous wreck and also moving and no internet at home so at library now - moving into new place tomorrow. Well dont know if you know but I had started stimming for the 2nd IVF last week and have been fretting todays scans - had scan today and have 4 follies in my one and only ovary! wow wasnt expecting that.

1 at 10mm 1 at 12mm 1 at 12.5mm and 4th at 8 - lining was 7.7 - she did say that they were small and that the next worry is hoping that they will grow! and at the same time!  My next scan is on Sunday am NIPPING!!!!!!  this is just a rollercoaster ride especially after my last time when i didnt respond!  so these 4 follies really are a miracle to me.  Please   for me ladies - I seriously have been stressing so much.

Susan - all the best my lovely and hope it works out!! 

Anglea - hope you getting sleep but knowing me I wouldnt care If i was tired or not just knowing you expecting is all that would matter.

Carol - hope you well and bubba is nice and snug and growing!

Lainsey - hope AF arrives.

Bloo - bet Kyle is a pleasure.

Dons - hang it there am sure it will be fine

to all the rest Hi and have a good weekend well let me go stress some more until the next scan.
Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia wishing you lots of       and big   petal.  I didn't realise you were starting your stimming, will have a wee prayer that those follies grow for you.  Remember I was a poor responder and nearly got cancelled so I used hot water bottles and drank loads of fresh pineapple and walnuts as I'd read somewhere on here that it made a difference.  Then mine grew and then you know what happened next, so maybe worth a try honey.  
Good luck with the house move too.
xx


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon all

Gosh, im cream crackered. DS had his friend over to play this afternoon, i thought "thats fine ill get peace while they play upstairs", oh how wrong i was!!! two hyper 7 year olds, then we had the arguments, then the sulking, then the " he did this" and " but he did that", then back to the hyper screaming and shouting, then the hitting...... but also 2 happy boys at the end of it!! and they both tidyed up!! but now im feeling the after effects lol  My house is going to be mad when the twins hit 2!! im already planning ahead and thinking of moving to a mansion where i can retreat and hide!!

DS now gone swimming with my inlaws and his pal has gone home but i now have to go to asda....... 

oh sonia - thats great news honey,     trust your body and think orange. Get that hot water bottle to keep them cosy!! Hope the house move goes smoothly and you settle in well.

Carol - hey, your bloods will be fine, keep positive... all is going well for you and im just delighted for you both xx

Lainsy - hope you can read this because i cant! for some reason when i get further down in writing a post my white box (the one you tyoe in) goes all bouncy! Just was going to do an AF dance for you but as i cant see in here to put the smilies on i cant! So ill do a dance round my living room lol

And on that note i still cant see a thing i am typing so ill leave the personals there.... so sorry if there is lots of typos !!

Big hugs to all xx

Gee this bouncy business is really bugging me!!


----------



## twinkle123

Did I miss something Sonia? I thought you were having to wait until after your op!  Or do you go through this cycle and freeze them until later? Sorry if I'm being thick!!!   Excellent news about your 4 follies.  They're all quite similar sizes too so should hopefully all reach the right size together. It would be a shame to lose any bigger ones waiting for the smaller ones to catch up. Will keep my fingers crossed for you for Sunday     Keep up the water and hot water bottles!

Dons - sounds like a mad, chaotic day you've been having. At least it all ended well.  

I've spent the morning at my grandmas and the afternoon at my mum and dads.  Without seeming selfish, it's been great spending most of the day with my mum and dad without my sister or nieces being around.  As much as I love them all, everything just revolves around my nieces when they're here.

Just waiting for DH to arrive here at my parents house for tea. So all in all, been a good day so far. Unfortunatly, I have to finish off the day by shoving a needle into my leg but that's just the way it goes.......

Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Just a which one as on phone yes am having whatever I get frozen then have my op on 25th may then wait a couple months then fet 
Happy Easter y'all!


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ya

How are you all doing. Was glad to be off today.  Working Monday though. I seemed to sleep longer today. Wide awake at 6 a.m. and managed to snooze til 8 a.m. ish.  About four trips to the loo in the night but I am not complaining one little bit. I do not mind not sleeping. Bring it all on!!

Susan - You can do it.  Those injections will be over before you know it.  I know what you mean getting to be around your parents on your own is always nice.  

Carol - hope your DH is home now.

Lainsey - Glad hospital appointment went well.  I hope AF arrives soon.

Dons - Sounds like you have had a very busy day.  

Sons - Fantastic news!!  I am chuffed to bits for you.  Good luck on Sunday.  Hope you do not have too many boxes to unpack.  Enjoy the new pad.

Bloo - Glad you got a full four hours.  What a clever wee boy he is.

all the rest Hi and have a good Easter weekend.

Angela xx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks guys am scared for tommorrow as worriedthey may have stopped growing! I still won't have 3 what if they have stopped growing pma pma I haveto remain positive so hard though anyways waiting for removal man to arrive chatlater hope all are having a good weekend


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all just a quick post to say hello to all.
Really busy today cleaning house from top to bottom, a proper spring clean ready for going into hosp on Wed. Finding it really hard though, starting to struggle now. Nearly there though just my bathroom to tackle then DH is going to mop for me.

Anyway hope all are having a good Easter Weekend!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Shortnsweet - getting so excited for you now.   Not long to go!!!

Sonia -     Are you still drinking the water? Really hope everthing goes well for you on Monday.  

Went to Littlejohn's for lunch with a friend today.  Spent the rest of the afternoon with my sister and nieces yet again. My younger niece is now 10 days old and has chenged so much. So cute though! I want one!!!  

Hope you're all having a good weekend
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Well at scan this am and 2 of my follies have notgrown since Fridays scan gutted! And other 2 have only grown by 1mm each. Sizes now are 9,10,12 and 14mm the nurse said that if by Monday theyhavent grown then to cancel cycle aaaaaargh this time have the right numbers but they not growing do u guys think they will grow again? Hope you all well! Dons how's the braxtons?


----------



## Mummy30

Sonia - keep that hot water bottle on your follies  and   that they do grow.  HAve a search on here and on web to get tips, even if they sound wild and wacky try them!!  Fingers crossed for you  

Braxton Hicks are still ongoing, not as bad as yesterday, i was getting mild cramps too yesterday but think that was bubbas getting excited on the way to pittodrie    Could have been my last game    for a while depending on fixtures but theres more important things to be concentrating on!!

SNS - OH MY GODDDDDDD!!! WEDNESDAY!!!!! eeeekkkkkkkkkk, so excited for you, cant wait til its my turn!!  xxGood luck xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

You think you guys are excited try being me!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Feel like a moan, sorry!!!

Phoned my mum for a chat this afternoon just to find out that my mum and dad had gone out with their 2 grand-daughters from my sister.  Tried phoning DH's mum instead but they had gone out with their grandchildren too.  Just felt so left out yet again and so jealous.   I've been waiting 6 years to get pregnant and nothing has happened.   I'm trying to keep positive for this next IVF cycle but finding it so difficult. Don't know if I can cope with any more disappointment. 

I'll stop moaning there because it's such a happy time for some of you with some fast-approaching births. I really am so happy for everyone and don't want to bring the mood down. 
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan don't you say sorry, that's what we are all here for, for supporting one another as we go through that horrible process of infertility.     It is so so hard to want a baby so very badly and watch everyone else around us seem so able to have a child without any problems and so easily for them.  But for all of us it's a long and hard road and of course it's going to get you down honey and make you feel low, it can feel so lonely sometimes too as you feel like no one understands.  I so so hope and pray that this round of IVF is your successful one Susan, you really deserve it.  Sending you lots of     and big big hugs and hope you feel a little better soon.  We're all here for you.
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan - don't you dare apologise!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As Carol has said we are all here for one another, I certainly know thats why I joined as I was looking for support when things were hard. Compared to most I have been lucky in that we managed naturally once I lost weight. However I know that so many others are going/have gone through really difficult processes but please know that we are all here for you/each other.

Sending you lots and lots of   for the next IVF and also a big cyber   as I think right now you need plenty of them. 
Honestly though please do come on and share when you are feeling low as we are all here for you!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Shortnsweet and Carol.   Feeling much better today. Things just get on top of me sometimes.  Today's dilemma is whether or not to go in past my sisters.  My grandma is visiting her and my nieces today so feel I should really show face at some point.  The only problem is that, if she sees me holding my new niece, at some point my grandma will ask if we're going to have children soon.  We tried to explain to her last year that we're having some problems but she's 92 and doesn't really get it!!!  I shouldn't really avoid her but don't know if I can be done with putting on a brave face and a smile again. 

Anyway, enough of my moans. Have a nice day everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

Susan - we all have teary days and no need for apologising for them. Echoing what sns and carol have said, its precisely what we are all here for. When i joined i wasnt expecting nearly as much support and advice that i have got over the past year or so and its definately helped me through it all.  We are all sending you   and lots of     

SNS - 2 days!!!

Ive just eaten a chewy vimto sweet and knocked out a filling   guess its a trip to the dentist for me. i hate injections and fillings, but think ill better go before my two make an appearance!

Enjoy the day, lovely isnt it??


----------



## Saffa77

Oh susan don't apologize that is what we here for!

I am feeling so negative today been feeling like this since my scan on Sunday it's that pitiful look the nurse gives you they want to sound like it is all ok cos of everything I havebeen through butdeep down they know things don't look good if u know what imean I am dreading this scan tomorrow am just before work I feel exactly the same as Sunday so don't think follies have grown!! I just feel like what a waste of time taking all these injections which just make my endometriosis grow and then it gets abandoned aaaargh DREADING tomorrow have the right number of follies just hope theyhave grown sorry me post but just having a horrible feeling about it all just makes me want to give up

As


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia hoping things go ok for you tomorrow, please try to think positive and DON'T give up, it will work for you one day   

Susan I hope you are feeling better.  As the girls have said don't apologise, we're all here to help each other when things are hard as we all know what you are going through.  Like Dons said - when I joined I never thought it would be so much support as it has been and we are all here for you so lots and lots of   .

I had a lovely weekend with my niece staying. Although when we left her mum to take her back to our house she was up on DH's shoulder and said "you can be my dad for the weekend", when I looked at DH he had tears in his eyes .

Unfortunately back to work tomorrow, the 4 days has gone past far too quickly!

Hope everyone has had a good Easter


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you've had a nice easter weekend.  Ours was pretty quiet really, trying to do things around the house as we need to decide whether to put it up for sale this week and buy a new one.  We went to Inverurie to look at tiles and things and even looked at some prams, though scares me a little, like tempting fate.  
Susan did you end up going to see your niece today?  
Sonia I so so so hope tomorrow brings you good news petal.  I know mine nearly got stopped and it all turned around at the last minute but would have been devastated if like you said I'd injected and it didn't work out.  I would have thought they would go ahead with less eggs for you because of your one ovary.  Sending you lots of       for tomorrow.  Hope the house move went well.
Lainsy glad you had a nice time with your niece and that's lovely what she said to your husband but know it must be so hard for you both.  I love my nieces and nephew dearly and just want one little baby of my own.
Short can't believe you're having your baby this week......ooohhhh how exciting, you must be so excited and filled with emotion.  Can't wait to see a pic of him and hear the lovely name I'm sure you've picked out.
Poor you Bev re your filling, not what you need! 
Hiya to everyone else.
Hubby away again tomorrow overnight, back Wednesday night.  Hate it when he goes away as I get so nervous but know he has to with his job.  Hopefully meeting a chum for lunch so that will help take my mind off it.  Sorted through my clothes this weekend, 3 suitcases of clothes in the loft that don't fit anymore and my wardrobes look so empty compared to Mikes!  Not complaining though as obviously proud to have my bump but must go shopping for some linen trousers.  Put the boots in the loft and all the sandles and flip flops are down.  Think flip flops will be the only thing I'll be wearing as my feet seem to have gotten bigger, what's that all about.  Got over 100 pairs of size 5s so just hope they go back to normal after baby Brown is born!!! 
Well have a lovely Monday evening everyone, hope this weather continues, makes you feel so much happier.
Good luck tomorrow Sonia, will be thinking about you!
Carol
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well I am officially shattered, been a busy bee again today. Ironing up to date and almost all washing done. Think I am pretty ready for hospital on Wed!!! So excited yet at same time nervous, don't think I will sleep next 2 nights!!!

Sonia - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending  

Susan - hope you are okay and feeling a bit better, but if not you know where we are.

Lainsy - glad you had a good time with your niece.

Dons - hope you get your tooth fixed, nothing worse as its such a niggly thing. I am not overly fond of going to the dentist!!


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks carol yes I would also think that with having my last cycle cancelled that they would go ahead with less follies but doesn't seem like it what makes it worse is when I read other boards on her theirclinics will go ahead with just one follies cos it is true that it only takes 1! But think the statistics are important cos Aberdeen is small! Anyways I will see what tomorrow brings but not getting those hopes up at didn't even feel like doing tonights injection as to me it already feels over grim!!! So negative I know! But that is how I feel!! Carol how many follies did you land up with again? And why was your cycle almost cancelled again?

Sorry no personals my head is just all over the place. Think I'm destined not to have kids!

Sonia


----------



## Saffa77

Sorry crossing posts with everyone thanks lainsey and short


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia had a look back at my old posts and this is what I'd typed:

Scan was okay today, good news is that my womb lining is a good thickness, I have one follicle of 21mm (too big), one at 14mm and one at 11mm, all from my left ovary.  One small one on my right ovary.  So I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan and again on Friday and hopefully then they can decide what they are going to do.  I asked why they need 3 follicles at Aberdeen clinic for them to proceed and was advised that it was because they had never had a successful pregnancy with only one follicle producing an egg. 

Had another scan yesterday, so the follicles are still growing and my womb thickness is good too.  So have a scan on Friday and hoping if all is okay to have egg recovery on Monday.  Just depends on how much they grow by then, one will probably be too big so will only maybe get eggs from 2 follicles but at least we're a wee bit further on.  Mike and I just feel like we're emotionally tired with it all but we're keeping going with it.  So hospital at 8:30 tomorrow morning and then see what they say from there.  

We got 7 eggs so we'll just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow to see if any fertilise, keeping fingers and toes crossed.

Hope that helps Sonia.  4 fertilised and 2 were put back in.  I remember being so frustrated as also had read that other clinics used only one decent follie.  Don't give up hope yet, sit tonight with a hot water bottle on your tum, drink lots of water and really really hope tomorrow goes well for you.  My sister had her son with IVF and lost an ovary when she was pregnant with him, then had 2 babies naturally, it can happen and will happen for you.  Be thinking about you 

big big hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

i also had 7 follies too, we had 5 fertilise and only 3 were suitable for ET.

Wishing you all the best sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - sorry you're feeling so down. I really, really hope things go well at your scan.     Let us know how you get on.  

Ended up visiting my sister and 2 nieces today but didn't hold my 10 day old niece in front of my grandma.  I just know she would have made some innocent comment which would make me cry so didn't chance it. 
Went to B&Q this evening as DH has a list of jobs to do round the house while he's off this week. There's no rest for him!!! 

Shortnsweet - 2 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
i was wondering if i could pop on this thread 
i am currently waiting on  a follow up appoinment at the glasgow royal following my third bfn  
however the reason i popped on here is my cousin works in ninewells and she has heard that aberdeen has had some really postive results lately  down to how they work there treatment course i was wondering if anyone could tell me how they work there icsi treatments and what the name of the hosiptal is
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Thanks all for your kind words and   had the DREADED scan this morning and follies are as follows:

1 at 18.5mm (which is perfect)
1 at 12mm
1 at 12.5mm
and the 4th which looks irregular on the screen but dosent look like a cyst is 16.5mm one said its a follicle the other said no its not a follicle.

Anyways to give me the best possible chance they have given me more drugs and need to see them on Thursday again aaaaargh but they said things dont look promising and how was I feeling etc etc - so here I am again injecting for nothing me thinks as that big one is going to get too big and there is one 12 that has grown since the second scan and others are growning but very slowly - what do you ladies think? 

If the follicles are meant to grow 2mm a day and the 18mm one has been growing 2 a day then by thursday it will be 22!! and that is too big.

Hope you all ok.

Sonia


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! how are we all?  sorry i've not been around much - i've been lurking, but haven't had anything constructive to say, so just kept my gob shut!!! 

Mrs Hoopy - welcome to the board! hope u get on well at GRI and that you get your BFP soon!  the hospital in Aberdeen is Aberdeen Fertility Clinic - here's the website http://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/ some of the girls on here will be able to give you further info on their TX - i'm still on Clomid, but have found the nurses there to be wonderful!

not got a chance to do personals - work is logging IT use, and i'm one of the worst offenders...  ...so not staying on long! just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow *SnS* - PM me on bebo if you want my mobile number to let me know when baby arrives, I can then let everyone on here know the news! just a thought...no big deal if want to wait & tell us all yourself! *Susan* & *Saffa* - sorry to hear ur both having a rough time at the moment - i have everything crossed that it all works out for you this time round! am thinking of you both...

BIG  to everyone else - Dons, Lainsy, Angelina, Carol ... am sure I have missed a load of people, I apologise! 

xx

p.s. nothing new from me - still waiting for AF to arrive, knowing her she will rear her ugly mug on Saturday 'coz I have a wedding that day!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya Mrs Hoops, sorry i haven't had ICSI so can't help you but just wanted to say hello and welcome.
Sonia you're going through so much right now, what a shame.  I had to take extra drugs too and go back and that's when things were better for me so please don't give up hope just yet.  keep drinking the water and the hot water bottles, I even ate loads of brazil nuts and pineapple juice as read that made a difference - not sure if that worked or not.  I had prepared myself for everything being cancelled too.  Just wish they would still give you the injection with the follies you have, given your circumstances.  think they just want us all to have the best chance possible hence their guidelines but it can feel so unfair at the time, after going through all the injections.  Keep your chin up honey and just come on here to rant and moan if you need to, we're here to listen.
Hiya Mrs Coops, hope your AF come soon....but not Saturday!  
Away to meet a friend for lunch so that will be nice, good not to be on my own too much when Mike is away as that's when i become Paranoid Paula!  
Big   to everyone
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah thanks all - just feel so frustrated as feel like im doing all this injecting for nothing and considering my circumstances wish they would just go ahead anyways the whole idea was to have EC whilst I still have the colostomy as its easier but that didnt work so dont know where to turn to next!! Who would of thought I would have to go through everything I am going through after never having any health issue when I was back in SA!!    The nurses really did not sound promising and were giving me that pitiful look oh how i HATE that!  sorry but i am such a negative b***h at the moment! and there are women with one follie and so happy about it and going through to EC and also so many ladies that get told they have a certain number of follies then get to EC and have double - Carol you also experienced that so why wont they just let me get on with it....! FRUSTATING is what I feel to say the least!

anyhoos enough analysing everything on these boards and thinking what could or what should be - there is nothing I can do so no more analysing and just going to enjoy the next week and sod it all.  I didnt even enjoy this weekend as this is all that is on my mind.

Sorry for the negativity.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia     I'm not surprised you're so frustrated at it all.  There are so many people who have a different amount of follies at EC than were seen during scans. I know my situation is different, but they managed to get so many more from me than they thought I had.  There's also nothing worse than doing all the injections and then having your EC cancelled.  Again, my situation was different (my first one was cancelled because of OHSS and too many follies) but you set yourself up for it all and then it's such a disappointment when it doesn't go ahead.

All I can say is I hope things look better on Thursday and keep using the hot water bottle!  

Mrs Hoopy - sorry I haven't had ICSI so can't help you there.  I'm on my 4th IVF cycle if there's anything else you want to ask.  

Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again.  Forgot to say I got my protocol through from the hospital today.  I've got my baseline scan on the 28th April and hopefully starting stimming again on the 29th April. 
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi

sonia   trust the nurses at the clinic. Still keep positive   Dont give up!!  

susan - how exciting     fingers crossed for you xx

Mrscoops - good to hear from you xx

Mrshoopy - i had ICSI, what do you want to know?? Basically its the same protocol as IVF, you can see the dates i was down regging and stimming in my sig or on my profile. EC and ET are the same too.

SNS - managed to get an emergency appointment at dentist this morning so im all sorted.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Just got a call from the nurse at the clinic to let me know that the  doctor who I normally see there will be seeing me on thursday morning so I asked her what she thought of my results and just said that she said mmmmmmmmmmmm and to review on Thursday! - she wasnt expecting I get loads of follies anyways!  So there we go again it will be the same situation as my last cancelled cycle where it will be me the nurse and the doctor all feeling sorry for me!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaargh I hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! actually wish it was over for me today in a way as hate ppl feeling sorry for me!

Wish it was weekend already!!


----------



## Saffa77

Just got a call from the nurse at the clinic to let me know that the  doctor who I normally see there will be seeing me on thursday morning so I asked her what she thought of my results and just said that she said mmmmmmmmmmmm and to review on Thursday! - she wasnt expecting I get loads of follies anyways!  So there we go again it will be the same situation as my last cancelled cycle where it will be me the nurse and the doctor all feeling sorry for me!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaargh I hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! actually wish it was over for me today in a way as hate ppl feeling sorry for me!

Wish it was weekend already!!  I feel sick about worrying about this all the time.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

sorry i ain't been around and haven't caught up with any posts...my heed is well and truley up my bottom!!

Had my first proper appointment with the Egg Donating lady, Lorraine at the clinic last week along with DH...
She was lovely and explained everything about using an egg donor etc...
We are on the list but DH is now getting cold feet about it all now...which i do understand completely... The whole thing is freaking him out.. Dont get me wrong DH is a wonderful husband and we love each other to bits but with me being so unwell with crohns and endomitriosis he doesnt want us to go through any more heartache and he's terrified he will loose me (i.e. if the pregnancy is too much fro my body to take)... He doesn't want to go through what we went through when i had my bowel op 3 years ago and almost killed me...

He does want children but wonders if its all worth it when it comes to my health... I'm beginning to agree with him to be honest...

I just don't know what to think anymore... I'm was really sick last week with a blocked bowel and a hernia which is under my stoma which was causing horrendous pain... 

I'm feelin so bitter and angry about everything... I know i will get through this as i always do but i wish someone would give me a fecking break...

Sorry for the moan...

xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya! Looks like everyones been busy on here. Sorry for not coming on for a while now....have been reading at some times...in between packing and moving and unpacking....and between having internet and none!  

Just wanted to wish all on here best of luck in all forthcoming treatments and for all of us in waiting....will keep coming on as and when i have the chance!

-May-


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I've been thinking about your situation and just wanted to say that I'm sure there's a last minute growth in size between the trigger injection and EC. I'm also pretty sure I had some follies last time which were a lot bigger than 18.5mm and weren't lost.  I honestly don't think it's all over yet.    

Gemz - you seem to be another one needing a huge hug.     Things don't sound easy for you at the moment.  Your DH seems to be so understanding of you and must love you dearly.  

Been having a mad clear out and tidy up today although it doesn't seem that by looking at the mess I've made! Must get another car boot sale done soon again because there's piles and piles of junk lying around me!!!  

Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Sonia - just wondering, are you paying for this cycle or is it NHS? If the clinic are being difficult as to whether or not you will be "allowed" to continue, it might be worth finding out if this makes a difference e.g. if you are on a free NHS "go" and you stop, does this cycle count. Or if you're paying for it, can you insist on going ahead even with one/two follies? Just a thought (and sorry if its just added to the nonsense in your head). I have read so many time on FF that it only takes one good egg and one good sperm - quality not quantity that counts. 

I was a slow responder and ended up stimming I think for 14 days. The last few I wore some of those heat pads for sore backs on my tummy (not the Deep Heat ones in case they smell like the inside of a bloke's kit bag ). I think they made a difference. And my biggest follicle didnt get too large, the others just caught up a bit. Stay positive!

Gems - an impossible dilemma for you. Have you asked DH if he felt this way when you were going through previous tx or do you think this is new fear?   to you. 

Susan - the end of April isn't that far away now - stay positive!

MrsHoopy - I had ICSI at Aberdeen Fertility clinic. Not sure if their stats are much different from the other NHS hospitals in Scotland or not. The issue with us is DH's swimmers so they obviously managed to pick Michael Phelps second time around!

Donsbabe - if you're going for the dentist, can you go for me at the same time? I'm such a wimp.

MrsCoops - what's the point in going to work if you can't use the internet?   Hope AF makes an appearance after the wedding. Is it just me or do weddings feel much more meaningful once you're married? Mind you, at our wedding the minister asked DH if he wanted to use his middle name in the vows. He said "Yes, just give me the full bifter", so when it came to the vows, the minister said "...and do you, Alexander Bifter...." We wet ourselves. Fortunately that was only at the rehearsal.....

Enough nonsense from me. Take care everyone, especially SnS - big day tomorrow - like 100 Christmases I hope.

T


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

tissyblue said:


> Gems - an impossible dilemma for you. Have you asked DH if he felt this way when you were going through previous tx or do you think this is new fear?  to you.


Hiyi lass

i think DH has always felt like this...he wants kids but not at the expense of my health... i think with me being really ill last week with a blockage and hernia... seeing how much pain i was in and theres absolutly nothing he can do.... he's really scared he will loose me...
Theres also the fact we have to use a donor, this scares him also as it does me..... we are waiting for the conouncillor to contact us regarding the egg donation as theres alot to think about.
As DH says, he married me for me and not a breeding machine...if you know what i mean??

xx


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,

Feeling tired and really bleurgh tonight so sorry for no personals but just wanted to wish SNS all the best for tomorrow - hope everything goes how you hope.  Had a really busy time lately but nothing on tomorrow so will try to catch up with personals then.

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

So many people needing lots of hugs just now so here's some for anyone needing!    

SNS all the best for tomorrow.  Can't wait to see a photo  

Sonia everything is crossed for Thursday for you, keep    .

Hi Mrs Hoopy, i haven't had ICSI so can't advise you there but best of luck.

Gemz such a difficult time for you too, hope you and dh get a break soon.

Susan hope you are getting on ok with your cycle.

Big   to everyone else, hope all keeping well.

As for me I have had horrendeous cramps for the past 2 days so AF had better appear this month, I got no sleep last night as it was so bad and kept poor dh awake too, felt guilty as he was up at 4am for work!  It will be all worth it though if AF puts in an appearance and I can get started on my next cycle .  Everybody has obviously been working hard doing their AF    for me  .


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry I haven't been in touch been busy being a new mum..............................

SNS - Just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow xx

Big hugs to the rest of you ladies to Susan and Sonia especially for what you are going through at the moment - I am sending you the most positive vibes  

Gems it is a LOT to take in egg donation anything I can help with just ask, here for you xx

Right called upon again 

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks for all the good luck wishes ladies!!! Didnt have the greatest sleep last night but I expected that   Anyway off to get myself ready   

 to all


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

SNS - all the best of luck bet you are soooooooo excited!

Tissy - This is an NHS funded cycle - I have done a lot of thinking and will be seeing the doctor tomorrow not the nurse and will see what she says - If by something miraculous my 2 follies have caught up to the big one then will see what they say about me carrying on but because they are going to be be in the freezer straight away that is why they not so keen to go ahead with just 2.  Anyways just feeling tired of it all and physically cant actually think about it anymore to be honest - just go tomorrow and deal with whatever they have to say.  At least I have my reversal op to look forward to on the 25th of May!! and also looking at booking to go to New Zealand to spend christmas with my DP's family as poor him we always spending it with mine in Portugal.  Seriously not thinking about this IVF malarky as just think its all too much for at the moment never thought that it would be this difficult! Will most probably be donor egg for me without a doubt.  Anyhoo just too much!   

Gems - take it one step at a time and whatever happens will be for the right reasons if its too much just step back and think about it all slowly.

Susan - thanks for the  

Ladies all of you thank you for your messages it really means a lot that we can all be there for each other.

Anyhoo back to work now - Chats later
Sx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls!  just a quick 1 to let you know that SnS didn't get induced yesterday - her cervix wasn't ripe enough, so was given a pessary & told to go back in 24 hours!  fingers crossed everything goes to plan for her today...  

hope everyone else is OK!

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Just got back and cycles been cancelled! surprise surprise, was expecting doctor to be there but wasnt  she is going to phone me at lunchtime to discuss.  So went in this morning saw Elspeth who did a scan and follies were as follows: 1x19.5  , 1x 20.5 and another two 1 at 11mm and the other at 14mm so nurse got excited and said let me phone doctor and have you got the trigger shot to take tonight and im llike no ways! am i actually going ahead to EC but then she comes back and says doctor is leaning on cancellation because we have 2 and not really 3 even though i feel the 14mm could still grow and because they going to be frozen then dont think its a good idea and also because I have my reversal op soon she dosent want me to risk the procedure(then what is the point of doing this cycle in the first place)  I dont think Im going to respond any better anyways! so this is so annoying but am going to see what I can wrangle with the doctor at lunch time what do you think
S


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia - you must be so disappointed.   I'm really surprised they're not going ahead with it though. There's every possibility that the 14mm one would grow between now and EC.  I seriously think it's still worth trying to push the doctor when you speak to her as it was obviously such a border-line decision.

I do partly see where they're coming from with them going to be frozen as there's always the extra problem of how many will thaw but there's still a good enough argument to go ahead with it.  Please, please push the doctor when you speak to her!!!  

Think positively and let us know what she says.  
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

I know Susan am so keen for a debate.  She did say if it was a fresh cycle she would go ahead with it - well its not really her decision at the end of the day its mine if I wish to loose a cycle or not?? I understand the statistics side of the story but also understand my circumstances....!  Oh i dont know anymore

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

*Saffa* - what a sh1tty time ur having just now! try ur best to persuade the doc to go ahead - your body, your rules!!! 

just wanted to let you all know that my AF has made an appearance - sooooo excited! although why she couldn't wait until after the weekend, I do not know!  never mind, round 3 of Clomid here we come!

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Sonia,what a nightmare petal, I just don't understand their protocols sometimes.  They know what  you've gone through so surely they could let you have the injection and see what happens from there and if they aren't good grades then maybe not worth freezing but don't understand why they have to stop now.  Sending you lots of hugs and   as know you must be feeling so frustrated.
Mrs Coops good news re you AF.  If you text Short please let her know I'm thinking about her, we'll all be waiting to hear the news.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

UPDATE:

This is all just too much for me!!!

Doctor phoned back am going for EC on Monday!!! they letting me stimm tonight and tomorrow as hoping the 14mm will get bigger and then EC Monday - the only thing is I will not be freezing them will do a fresh cycle meaning ET straight away and IF i do happen to fall pregnant (MIRACLE) then we would delay reversal of stoma to afterwards.  Now I am willing to go for it as what is more important here.... a baby of course.  The other thing is they also not likely to put me through more IVF as dont think I will respond!!!!! meaning Donor Egg - think they too quick to tell you to go donor to be honest I am only 31 and according to other clinics am not on the highest dose and there are women who are way older with endo too who are responding with special protocols so have decided to go to the Lister in London if this dosent work and pay - heard they are brilliant! 

Anyhooo I am feeling emotionally drained as have had a rollercoaster of a road today never thought it would be this difficult.  The nurses were all happy that I was going ahead as they thought it would of been a waste.  Anyways off home now. PHEWWWWW wish I could indulge in a bottle of wine right now.

Sorry no personals I know its just been me threads!!! but you can imagine what is going round in my head just now.

Thanks all for reading.
Sxxx


----------



## twinkle123

What a day you've had Sonia. Your head must be all over the place.   I'm absolutely sure that 14mm one will grow by Monday. And a fresh cycle - that must be a complete surprise for you. I agree with you about them making the donor egg decision too quickly.  There's nothing to say you wouldn't respond better with a higher dose.  What dose are you on now?  On my first cycle I didn't respond much until the last minute.  I started on 150 and by the end I was on 300.  Not surprisingly, I developed OHSS with the sudden increase but I'm sure they could increase yours next time.

I often think the nurses know much more than the doctors at that place. They're the ones who see us all the time, get to know us and become more involved.  We're just statistics to the doctors! The nurses are on our side.   On my last 2 cycles, the doctor said we would have to start on day 21 and that was that.  However, you can start on day 2 and the nurses were happy for me to do that.

Good news about AF Mrs Coops. Sending positive vibes that the wonderful Mrs Clomid will do her thing this time!    

Back to tidying for me.  I've done so much throwing out of junk and generally re-organising the house today.  Feel a killer buserelin headache coming on though so might take the rest of the evening easy.

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia I agree with Susan, what a day you've had!  No wonder you wish you could have a glass of wine.  So glad that it hasn't all been cancelled though, at least you know you have a chance now and all those injections have been worthwhile.  I agree with Susan too that the nurses seem to understand our  needs much better than the doctors, it is so frustrating when you feel like you're not being listened to and what to do what you think is best when it's your body.  I was treated exactly the same even though we were paying for our treatment so it isn't any different.  
Mike and I have had an offer accepted on the house we like, aaahhh!  Just need to get the mortgage sorted now and then put our one on the market, takes around 2/3 weeks to get the home report done.  Scary stuff as means starting a big mortgage again but hopefully it will all go through.  Will have to keep this one clean to show people, with a hairy hound like Monty that is quite difficult!!  Just hope it sells quite quickly, fingers crossed.
Susan hope your head doesn't get too sore and hope you're just having a chill out evening.  We're just chilling too, like Hells Kitchen at 9 and maybe watch Britains Best Home at 8, need ideas for the new house!!
Big hugs to everyone
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia, what a rollercoaster you are on, my head's spinning for you but delighted you have a chance now    .  Don't worry about the "me" threads, we're all here for you.

MrsCoops delighted your af has arrived, hopefully it will catch on and mine will put in an appearance  .  Another week to wait and see if it arrives!

How's everyone else?  Good I hope.

Well glad tomorrow's Friday, another hectic week at work but what's new just now, although shouldn't complain  .


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sonia - Good luck with the follies hope that last one ripens for you and they you get the go ahead for EC and Et - fingers crossed for you.

Mrs Coops - Yeah on AF arriving!!

Susan - Hope you are taking it easy before back to the grind next week??

Carol - congrats on the house - wow busy time for you coming up??

Hope all going okay for SNS been thinking about her.

Lyle and I doing okay he changes SO much with each day - think he is seeing more now as he has been staring at me lol   also putting on weight gradully so glad with that as have been giving him s "top up" of formula milk at night as think he is getting to be a "hungry horrace" but not complaining as would rather that than not feeding (nappies come fast and furious tho)    

BIG hugs to all

D xx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls!  how are we all?

just an update - no word from SnS yet, so she's either still in labour (   ) or she's too busy with her wee man to text!  either way, i'll let you all know once I hear anything...  

i'm off work today - had to get up to take DH to work though, so no long lie for me!    away to a wedding tomorrow - really looking forward to it!

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Thank goodness its friday...been a long week i tell you!!

Sonia - so chuft for you hunni...keeping all crossed everything goes well for you..xxx

Coops - excellent about the AF arriving xx


well, i'm glad its finally friday...been at work all week...everyone has been fantastic about all thats been going on...  I went to see my councillor yesterday to help with everything thats going on in my mind at the moment, regarding my health and the egg donation... my brain is fried with it all as i just don't know what to do - someone mentioned Adoption in a previous post...DH refuses to go down this route at the moment...
Still in pain with my hernia and the blockage i had last week... but its nothing like it was, thank goodness!!  I really thought i was gonna end up on the operating table again!!

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi, 
sonia, sorry ive not posted but ive been reading. It really has been a topsy turvy week for you but things happen for a reason. Really really hope that monday goes well for you and i will be thinking of u. sending you lots of     and relax over the weekend as much as you can.

Mrscoops - yay for AF, 3rd time clomid lucky! did SNS arrange with you before hand so you can let everyone know about her status? Maybe i should do the same?? Any volunteers?? is that how it works??

bloo - big kiss for lyle, enjoy every second of him as he will be 1 before you know it!!  

lainsy - hi, enjoy the weekend after your tough working week!

carol - congrats on your acceptance offer of the house. I would say your house would sell quickly, its a popular area. you keeping well? how many weeks are you now?


susan - how is everything going?


----------



## Mummy30

have to start another post as the other one went jumpy again, no idea why it does that.

Anyway, any personals i missed...... big shouts to you all xx

i had my consultant today and was hoping id get a c section date for about 3 weeks time when ill be 36 weeks but she was much more keen for me to go for natural.  she said there was still a chance that the low lying placenta would move (but i doubt it) so she wants to leave me til 38 weeks and see what happens. both babies are growing in the centre of the growth chart so she doesnt think ill go into early labour.  
Id just got my head round having a section and now have to re prepare for a natural. But, if and when i go to into labour and the placenta hasnt moved ill get emergency section......... so either way i have to plan for both deliveries.  I really wanted a date today as i cant see the placenta moving back up but i have to go with what she says and keep my babies safe inside me.  Im so fed up and sore but its not about me so ill have to put up with it.  

DP is busy hovering   bless!!  Picking up buggy tomorrow to have a practice with car seats etc, looking forward to it but bet i get in a mood and cry when i cant get it folded!!  Schools back on monday, not sure if im glad or not!


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls. no personals today am afraid - am on my phone & not easy to write a lot!  hope we're all well tho...

i've just popped my 1st tablet with my dinner - how exciting! really hope this month is my month...  

still no word from SnS - am away 4 the wknd, but as soon as i hear from her, i will pop on from my phone to let u all know! 

Dons - i asked SnS if she wanted me to post her good news as & when. we swapped numbers earlier this wk. am more than happy 2 do the same 4 u if u want me to, altho if some1 else wants the job, thats fine! i don't want to hog all the fun of posting a BA... 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. How are we all today?  Nothing exciting to report from me.  Went to my mum and dad's to help them fix something on their computer.  Failed miserably though so they'll need to get someone in to look at it.   Other than that, starting to get depressed about going back to work on Monday.  I know I shouldn't complain with having the past 2 weeks off but I'm now looking at everything I need to do for work between now and Monday and it's getting a bit worrying!!!  

Injections are going okay but I'm finding them so much more sore than before.  Don't know if it's just because my legs maybe haven't healed from last time?   Having some horrendous hot flushes again and my head is sore at some point every day.  Only on day 11 of down-regging so a while to go yet. 

Dons - I'm quite happy to be bearer of your happy news when the time comes but if MrsCoops wants to do it again, I won't stand in the way.  Don't want to start an argument!   Things are getting close for you now. Everything sounds pretty organised.

MrsCoops - congratulations on your first tablet again. This will be the one!!!  

Dons - things are getting close for you now. 

Bloo - give Lyle a hug from me.  

Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls - i have a Birth Announcement! 

Vincent Connor was born by C-Section at 6.51pm on Thurs 16th April weighing 8lbs 11 & 3/4. SnS said there were some complications, hence the CS, but both doing fine altho SnS in a bit of pain. 

BIG congrats to SnS & her DH ... and welcome to the world Vincent Connor! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lainsy

FANTASTIC news .  Congrats SNS and DH and welcome Vincent Connor  .


----------



## Saffa77

Yay congrats sns can't wait to see a picture

Soniax


----------



## abdncarol

Fantastic news, made my morning!  Welcome to the world Vincent and big congratulations to SNS and her husband.  
Just a quickie as we're desperately cleaning the house as the photographer is coming at 12:30 for the schedule so want the house all nice.  Mike being helpful but he's so moody when he's cleaning!    Oh well at least he's trying.
18 weeks today, roll on the next 22 weeks!  Had to get Mike to hide the doppler as was using it far too often so now it's in the loft where I can't reach it and just going to use it a couple of times a week.  Maybe go for lunch later and then tomorrow we're shopping for new things for the house, need to get an american style fridge freezer.  
Good luck with the injections Susan, I suffered with headaches too and think it was because I was dehydrated.  I ended up drinking those sugary sports drinks and they really helped me as didn't want to take tablets.  
Big hugs to everyone
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey ladies!!

SNS - Well done - Huge congrats to both you and DH on the arrival of Vincent - so chuffed for you.

Can't stop kissing and hugging Lyle so not a problem ladies passing on your cuddles  

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just about to head out but couldn't go without saying a huge contratulations to SnS and baby Vincent.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
     
Lots of love to the 3 of you
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

SNS and DH - MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF VINCENT.

hope you make a quick recovery.

Susan/Mrscoops - thanks, who shall i choose?? wanna decide amongst yourselves?!?!  once youve decided ill PM me!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Hope u well on this sunny day. Well we settling into our place now and kitty poo is feeling more at home now the only thing is still don't have Internet so on dos phone should have it up and running next week.  Getting nervous for tom don't know what results will be afterec but taking it one step at a time. If I get to et dp is not going to be here he is away for work do u think it's ok if he isn't there I'm a bit gutted 

Hopeuall well
Finger sore from typing!
As


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone.  Haven't been outside yet but it looks a really nice day.  Should really get some washing on to hang outside.

Going back to work tomorrow so will no doubt be stomping round the house in a bad mood today.  It's the usual story of having left everything to the last minute and now have a ridiculous amount of work to do for tomorrow. Sitting in my PJs wasting time on here isn't really helping though!  

DH has had a week off but he's back to work today.  Went to Inveruruie yesterday afternoon and then Jimmy Chungs at the beach for our tea.  He was depressed about going back to work today so managed to take our minds of it.  We're both feeling pretty down about everything just now but don't know how much of it is because of work or how much is the whole IVF situation.  

Sonia - lots of luck for EC tomorrow.  It's really not as bad as you imagine it will be.  It's all the worrying afterwards that's the problem.    It won't make any difference to the hospital if DP isn't there for the EC. I personally prefer DH to be there but would probably cope much better with my emotions if he wasn't!

Hope you all have a lovely day
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon all - lovely day up here!  We tried out our mini bus today!! What a nightmare!!  i can see im totally going to struggle with it, car seats in and out, strapping them in and dealing with a troublesome 7 year old too.  Imagine doing it in the pouring rain.... Mind you, my bump didnt help today trying to lean across to belt them up was a struggle!! Just have to get used to it i suppose.  Im worried about carrying the two car seats too - for visiting etc - they are bloody heavy without babies in. Great seats mind you, they both lie flat so will be handy for visiting if they are sleeping.  Nursery finally completed, curtains up and ive realised ive not got a changing mat! need one of those haha.  Ill take a picture of it and try put it on here, if not ill add it to ********, those of you who are my friends on there will see it. 
Just made sausage casserole for supper... mmmm cant wait!!

susan - must be a thought for you going back to work tomorrow, hasnt the 2 weeks gone quick eh?
sonia - good luck for tomorrow!! Glad you are settling into your new house.
carol - id love to have a doppler, DP didnt see the need for it though.... he is so laid back about everything it annoys me!

right well thats the casserole ready to serve mmmmmmm talk later xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey all  

Not good news at tears are streaming down my face as I type this!!! Had ec and 1 follie was empty full of fluid other was an endometrioma and other was too immature! So gutted I can't even produce my own eggs at 31!!! Now will most probably need to get my endometrioma removed!!back to square 1 and not going to be having anymore ivf as it's pointless as have no eggs!! It's donor egg for me!!!!! Just feel like my life has endedwhat a horrible feeling so numb!

As


----------



## Mummy30

awwwwww   sonia, so so sorry that it didnt work out for you. It is heart breaking and i think you need a big   .  Dont be too hard on yourself though, remember lots of women are in the same situation as you and dont worry about crying.  Take your time and remember to talk to DH and with donor egg ive heard lots of positive stories so all may not be lost.

dont know what else to say honey, im thinking of you xx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia so sorry things haven't worked out for you  .  As Dons said don't be too hard on yourself.

Sorry no other personals, haven't time tonight as off to Brownies.

Love to all


----------



## twinkle123

Oh sonia     I really had my fingers crossed that everything would go well for you.  Take as much time as you need to cry lots.   Can't say anything to make you feel any better just now but just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you.  

Went back to work today and it's as if I'm never been away from the place for the past 2 weeks.  We've got the inspectors in this week for their 2nd follow up to a disastrous one last year.  Everyone's all stressed about it but I'm completely out of character and not getting too worked up about it all.  More important things on my mind at the moment. 

Tea's ready so bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

ok, its my turn to sit here and type through tears  
ive had the afternoon of hell with my DS. He did no work at school according to his teacher (but he did do his hw)i let him off and let him play on the wii.  When it was time to switch it off he refused so i took the liberty. Of course i didnt save his progress so he went mad, hitting, scratching and verbally abusing me, he knocked the wii over and broke my washing airer.  He calmed down a bit after i made his supper and totally ignored him.   Now its bed time so i made him tidy up, which he only half managed so when i went into his room for his nighttime cuddle i stepped on something and hurt my foot. Which caused me to through the toy and of course it knocked over a model, which with his AS is a BIG no no. I still went in for my cuddle and he punched me on my nose and it hurt. He has now flung everything off his bed, duvet, sheet etc and is shouting on me.  I cant cope with this.

Ive not done any tidying up or washing up after our supper and DP has decided we need more money and is working til 8.30 so i have to get his supper ready soon.  

all this to cope with and its made worse as ive not been very well today, very sore throat and splitting headache, paracetamol isnt helping and cant take anything else. heartburn is ongoing too.

Im in such a grump just now and peed off that DP HAS to work late. Well im going to tell him that i cant cope with all this on my own anymore especially beinbg 34 weeks pregnant. 
Just feel so let down that no one can help me with my son.

and the world is ganging up on me! which is silly considering all my dreams are going to come true in 4 weeks or so......


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Sonia I am so so sorry to hear your news, I know you must be devastated.  Big big hugs honey and just you take time to get over it and get your head around everything.  Would you think about having some counselling?  You have been through so much and so no wonder you are feeling so low, cry and rant as much as you like on here Sonia, we're all here for you.  In time you'll be able to think more clearly about the donor eggs situation but right now you need to just take care of you petal.  
Dons I am so sorry to hear you've had such a bad day too.  Your poor son and it must be hard for you to cope with on your own when your partner is working and you being so far on with your pregnancy.  Maybe your son is just struggling a little as he knows it's not long until the babies arrive and his life will be changing.  Poor lad as he doesn't seem to get the support he needs at school and know it must be such a worry and strain for you.  It doesn't help that you're feeling so rotten too, hope you feel much better soon.  Big big hugs for you too.  Just take a step away though and go into that beautiful new nursery of yours and picture those little bundles of joy you'll have in those cots very very soon, hopefully that will help you.  It really is just a gorgeous nursery.
Susan glad your first day back went okay and you managed to stay cool, look may it continue.
Had a good day, met my old boss and a friend for lunch and then went to visit the company I used to work for.  I hardly recognised the place, so quiet, just as well I don't work there anymore, much too loud for it and would probably be kicked out!!  Nice to see some old faces though, do sometimes miss the place as worked there 8 years but don't think i could go back.
Big hello to everyone else, big hugs too for everyone and of course the little babies Lyle and Vincent too. 
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

carol -       thank you

sonia -


----------



## twinkle123

Can't stop. Back to working ridiculous hours in the evening again!
Dons - I'll just echo what Carol is saying rather than write the same again!  He will probably be struggling to cope with the huge change that's about to happen in his life but it must be so difficult for you though.   Hope things are much brighter in the morning.  
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, sorry to hear your having a hard time too.  As Carol and Susan say ds is possibly struggling with all the changes which will happen soon and being used to being your only child.  Things will get better.  .  Your nursery is just gorgeous by the way!

Was visiting neighbours yesterday and their daughter was there with her baby.  She was born 10 weeks early weighing about 3lb.  She is now 12 weeks old and weighs 8lb.  She was crying when I got to hold her and she went to sleep across my chest, it was so lovely.  I was told it suited me and I ended up sitting there with her for over an hour.  I just can't wait to have one of my own. .


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quick one to see how Dons and Sonia are today?
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya All

Finally on a proper keyboard as am at work!!! 

I am feeling GRIM GRIM GRIM!!! so over it all - dont think I will be coming on this boards anymore as sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo OVER it all!  at 31 I may as well be 45 as that is how my ovaries are behaving.  Doctor phoned me last night to chat and she says she was very dissappointed and that donor egg is it and wont be doing any more IVF she says its worrying that my follies consisted on blood cells but not sight or cell of an egg is worrying!  so no more baby trying and if I have to remove my other ovary due to the cyst then so be it.  Obviously all this is not meant to be.  

Hope you all well and good luck to all.

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

awwww sonia, you are going through the greiving process.... we all feel for you     if you decide not to post on the boards anymore then i wish you all the best......... we will all miss you, its very easy to get close to others on here and is always upsetting when things dont go as planned.    But remember, we are always here for you to rant/moan/cry/hug/support......


Carol - hi, im doing ok today, very teary night last night when DP came home i broke down, dont think the hormones are helping at all!!  Gonna really try with DS today and hope he comes home in a good mood. Its all trial and error just now as his life is being turned upside down with his mummy always tired/ill/sore etc.  He has had 7 years with me as HIS mummy and now he has to learn to share me. AS children dont take change well so it will take time. I know that, but its just hard when he is battering me and telling me im a moron and an idiot.  I just wanna cuddle him all the time and stop him from growing up.  When my ex hubby had his affair i though my life had ended but really it just started. Im proud of myself for getting through the hard times and meeting a perfect man who is a great dad to him.     

lol pass the sick bucket!!


----------



## tissyblue

Just catching up on the last few pages - have been on hols for a few days.

Sonia - you need a   most me thinks. I guess life feels pretty s*** right now. Take your time making any decisions. Afraid I cant add any words of wisdom about donor eggs but I'm sure that there are others on FF who can. 

Donsbabe - sorry to hear you are having a tough time of it. Its going to be hard for your DS to come to terms with you having to give your attention to two wee ones, especially with AS. Hopefully he will feel like an important big bro when the time comes. Meanwhile, hang in there.

Congrats to SnS and young Vincent Connor - brilliant news!

Evening to everyone else - hope the needles/Clomid takers are in good form.

Got 12 week Nuchal scan tomorrow. Mixed feelings. Relief at getting to this stage but terrified at the prospect....

Night all.
T


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia     We'll miss you if you decide not to post on here any more but I'm sure everyone understands your reasons for it. 
Like Tissy said - can't really offer any amazing words of wisom  but just want to say grieve, cry, shout, rant as much as you need.  Only in time, will you be able to make any decisions about the future. Lots of luck to you whatever you decide. 

Dons - glad you're feeling better about things today.   You're right - 7 years of your son having you to himself is a long time and can't be easy for any child, with or without AS.

Tissy - good luck tomorrow  

Injection time for me so bye for now
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

morning    had a scare last night. i was over at my pals when i started to get flashing lights in my left eye and i went blind in it. Called the midwives and they had me straight in to check blood pressure for pre eclampsia.  Thankfully it was all fine and i felt slightly better by bed time.  they said it was a migraine. something ive never had before so it freaked me out.

This morning i got up and the flashing lights started again in the same eye, i went blind for aobut 15 mins and now to say my head is pounding is an understatement. so its obviously a migraine again.  Thankfully ive got the consultant on friday so ill mention it there.

so feeling rough, just sitting here watching a film with the blinds closed as the sun is too bright for me. I should be outside enjoying the weather but i cant.

Anyway, 34 weeks today!! Scan later on.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry haven't been in touch for a while but wee man keeps me busy..........

Just wanted to come on and give Sonia some huge hugs and say please don't feel that it is the end for you - I did and was ready to give up and was devastated that egg donation was my only option and so horrified with my failing body, went through a right emotional rollercoster but with time and councelling a great parter and good friends I gor thorugh it and look at me now - any help support and advice regards egg donation please feel free to ask -I have been there Sonia and know just how low a place you are in at the moment but please remember we are all here for you    

Dons - Sending you huge hugs   can't be easy for you but hopefully things will get better for you soon and as said earlier DS will be the doting big brother to your lovely twinnies - take it easy and try to look after yourself the had work yet to begin......... and I only have one!!  

Big hello to all other ladies 

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Dons - that sounds so scary with your migraine, especially as you've never had them before. Hope that's the end of it and it doesn't happen again.   

This buserelin is making me so so tired! Don't remember being like this on any of my previous cycles. Just want to sleep every time I sit down.  

I went to the doctor today because I've had a sore ankle for about 2 months now and I've also been getting tingling in my left arm and leg when I bend my head forward.  He said it's nothing to worry about (just tendons, nerves etc...) and is something he would expect to see in a 80 year old so not feeling particularly young and healthy today.  It really brought home how specialist infertility treatment is because when he asked about any medication I'm on, he didn't know anything about buserelin. 

Our school's been getting inspected this week and it's now all over.  We're all relieved not to have scary men appearing in our room every so often writing things down in their huge notebook about us and our teaching.  Hopefully we'll be able to relax slighly more now.  

Still lots to do tonight though and it's getting towards injection time again so speak to you all later.

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi, well just when my 2nd migraine was getting better about 3pm today more flashing lights started and yet again i went blind in that eye. I called the MWs again and they sent me straight to Dr. I have a sinus infection (explains my sore throats and congestion) which is makine migraines worse. So im on some kind of penicillin for that and strong pain killers for migraines...... anything else?!?!  
Scan was good, found out my boy also has hair too, and the girl had a scowl on her face, just like her mum then! Oh god, if shes anything like moody me im in for a terrible time!!   still great to see them again. both are growing well which we are pleased about.

angelina -  they are simple wardrobes from asda direct! The last place i thought id get them but DP found them and i love them! The guys put them up to you free of charge too. And at a bargain price, we looked for ages for a triple wardrobe but they were all either too pricy or i didnt like them.
bloo - hope lyle is doing great and things are still going well for you and dh too.
susan - things still going well for you?? how did the school inspection go? was it CC or HMIE?
tissy - how was the scan??


----------



## twinkle123

Glad to hear the doctor found what's causing your migraines.   Must still be a worry though.    It was HMIE inspection we had.  This was our 3rd follow up to the first 2 disastrous ones! Think it went much better this time.  Hope so - don't fancy them coming back out again.  They're quite scary!!!

Really must go this time.  8.30pm is the time to stick needles in my skin.  Oh what a life I lead......


----------



## tissyblue

Me post - sorry but late and Shameless is coming on....!

Nuchal went ok today. Measurement on screen was fine which is a relief. Blood test results should be back next week so if all goes according to plan we will go "public" then. Had a wee tear in the eye at the scan - think mixture of relief and amazement!

Night all.
T


----------



## Mummy30

awww tissy great news.  now you can start to relax more and enjoy it... mind you, ive never relaxed at all!


----------



## Mummy30

oh goodness, ive just done something stupid on ********!!  Ive added a sarcy comment to my cousins page by mistake! its about her mum and dad (my auntie and uncle) ..... shes so going to suss as its obvious i was on her page!! oh dear, ill wait for the fireworks to start.

what kind of brother doesnt send their younger brother a 60th birthday present?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on for a wee while.
Sonia I totally understand that you need some space, I know after losing Isaac I couldn't face these boards at all and just needed a break from all baby related things.  Then I found I missed our chats and seeing how my "internet friends" were doing, just take it a day at a time chum.  If you don't come back then I wish you lots of love and happiness for the future, you deserve it after what you've been through.
Bloo glad your baby is doing so well, you must just swoon at him and I bet he's growing and changing already.  Give him a big cuddle from me. xx
Dons, poor you, you seem to be going through the mill at the moment.  I hope your synis infections clears up soon, I've had it before and it is so painful, not what you need right now.  Hope you managed to recover your wee ******** accident too, hee hee.  
Tissy fantastic news about your scan, well done.  It's a huge sigh of relief isn't it when you see that your little one is okay, tear in your eye is good, I always cry loads!!
Susan glad your inspection is over, huge sigh of relief for you.  How are the injections going?  Hope your headaches have cleared up a bit too.
Everything okay here.  If I'm really honest with you all then I am really really struggling through this pregnancy, get lots of stomach cramps which just terrify me and I'm just petrified that I'm going to lose this little one too.  I know I should try and stay positive, and I'm sorry for moaning when I know I'm lucky to be pregnant but it is just so so hard.  Mike really tries his best but I just feel lonely through it all as just don't feel like anyone can understand the fear I have.  Mike finally managed to persuade me to call my midwife this week and she was just fantastic.  Made me feel much better as she understood why I'm like this and suggested I talk to a doctor and also referring me to a midwife with counselling experience too.  Maybe should have had some counselling after losing Isaac.  Midwife is now keeping an eye on me and said it was good that i'd taken the first step to admitting how I'm feeling so guess that's true.  Just want this little one so badly and know if something goes wrong then this is our last chance of a family of our own, sorry to be a moan ladies.    19 weeks on Saturday so i guess at least I'm 1/2 way there and maybe I will feel a little better after our 20+ week scan and think when I reach 25 weeks then at least I know the baby has a chance of surviving.  
Anyway enough of my moans, hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend.  
Big hugs
Carol
xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

Sorry no personals, shattered and don't have much time - the joys of new parenthood. Not that I would change it for a second!!!!!  

Well this is just our second day home. Well my induction didn't go as planned, I went in to hospital on the Wednesday as planned, I was examined but because my cervix wasn't ripe enough I was given a pessary at 3.30pm to stimulate things enough so my waters could be broken. I was told they wouldn't examine me for 24 hours to see if it had worked. I decided that DH should go home and get a good rest as it wasn't likely anything would happen anytime soon.
However by 9.30pm I was starting to feel quite bad cramps, so they gave me pain killers and a heat pack and told me to try and sleep as it wasn't likely my cervix was ripe enough yet. By 1.30pm I couldn't stand the pain, I was pacing around trying to get relief so the midwife said she would examine me again to see how I was progressing, she did and said my cervix was favourable to break my waters. So I called my husband to come back in, he arrived at 3.30am by which time I  was feeling so sore and uncomfortable. The midwife had called the labour ward to see if there was a bed for me so it was a case of waiting. By the time we got through to the labour ward it was 5am and I was in absolutely agony, they gave me gas and air pretty much straight away and it was fantastic, it really helped me cope with the pain. It started to wear off gradually though and the fact I hadn't slept since 7.30am on the Wednesday didn't help. When the midwife went to break my waters, she found I wasn't as favourable as she would have liked, it was really painful, she asked if I wanted her to get a doctor, but I told her to continue and she managed thankfully. After this she felt however that it could be a long process as Vincent was lying back to back. She thought I should consider an epidural, so the anesthetist came and had a chat and I agreed because I was in so much pain and shattered. It was great, he sited it perfectly and it completely took away the pain. It made it so much more bearable, however because I was on the drip for insulin they were monitoring my sugar levels very closely which meant every half hour I had to have my finger pricked, making sleep impossible. I got checked about 2 hours after my waters were broken and had made zero progress, so it was 4 hours of waiting. When she examined me again, I still was going nowhere. It was late afternoon by this point, they decided that the next option for me was a section. So at 6pm they took me through to get set up, I was really scared. They started at 6.30pm and after some tugging and pulling, they seemed like they were struggling Vincent Conner was born at 6.51pm. It was 8.30pm however by the time they finished fixing me up as Vincent had been well jammed in they had torn me at one side to get him out. They had to call in the registrar to decide the best was to stop the bleeding. It didn't matter one bit though as soon as they lay him on my chest I fell in love.
We got moved to recovery where we both got checked over. I got a bed bath at 11pm then some food at 12am, after this I was allowed my drip for insulin removed and we got moved to another ward.
From there on it has just been a slow recovery period. Due to the blood loss I am low on iron so am getting topped up and I kept taking high temperatures, we are not sure why.
Vincent and I struggled a bit to get breast feeding established, he wasn't keen on working for the colostrum but once my milk came in on day 4 he started to feed better. 
So finally on day 5 after speaking to the breast feeding adviser and both of us getting the all clear from the doctors we were allowed home.
We are very tired but it is the best thing ever, I cant help looking at him and thinking he is the most gorgeous thing ever.
Anyway he will be awake soon so going to rest before he wakes up again.

Thank you so much for all the congratulations!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh Shortnsweet, that sounds a bit of a nightmare you went through.   I bet you'll say it was all worthwhile though! As long as you're both well now and Vincent is feeding okay that's the main thing.  

As for me, I'm feeling absolutely exhausted.  I'm so tired, emotional, weepy, headaches and feeling generally fluey.  Don't know how much is to do with the buserelin and how much is me just being ill.  Really hoping when I start my stimming next week then I'll start to feel better.  

Short of time again (nothing new there!) so will speak later
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

im feeling better today, penicillin must be kicking in.
Short - thanks for sharing your story with us, im so glad vincent arrived safely and sorry your birth was a bit horrific but it is true you soon forget it. My birth with DS was awful too but i can barely remember any of it.  
CArol - babes, its only natural to worry you especially.  you will feel him/her kicking soon and that will give you peace of mind but you are doing great. and yes, talking about your feelings can really help. I find i open up to my MW about everything, i could yap to her all day and that is all part of their job i think to be there for you too. dont worry about calling them when you feel the need, just do it! lots of hugs!

Im just watching the darts pretty good like, loving the dons songs, hating phil taylor getting bood..... hmmmmm wonder if being english has something to do with it. Hope he wins to shut the idiots up.  And on that note

today is St Georges Day..... so me being as patriotic as i am..... HAPPY ST GEORGES DAY!!


----------



## tissyblue

SnS - wow - you must have felt as if you had run a marathon after all of that! Delighted to hear that all is going well for you and young Vincent now you are home. A happy story which does us all good  

Carol - don't think that you feel is wrong or negative. It must be expected, given what you've gone through. Each day is another day on this journey. Another mini milestone for you. Lean on your DH and those you can open up to as much as you need. They might not have all the answers but they will make the journey less lonely.

Susan - hope you're feeling a bit better today. Keep drinking loads (not wine!)

Donsbabe - happy St George's Day! Does that mean I get birthday cake?? 

If anyone is at a loose end, feel free to come round and do my ironing. where does it all come from

Night!


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! sorry not been on in a while - i've been reading all your posts though!

*SnS* - great to hear from you! sounds like you were put thru the mill a bit, but glad to hear ur both home & doing well now! big  to Vincent from us all...

*Dons* - good to hear ur feeling better now! last thing you need is to be feeling rough - carrying around those babies must be hard enough! loving your nursery pics by the way - i want to sleep in a room like that! 

*Susan* - i'll let you be in charge of Dons BA if you want i had the pleasure of announcing SnS's, so will let you have the honour this time... Hope you're feeling better soon!

*Sonia * - *BIG *  to you too! sorry to hear about what ur going through just now & totally understand why you feel you need some time away from this boards, but we will all be happy to see you back on here one day!

*Carol* - chin up chick! can't begin to understand how you're feeling, but if you ever want to rant/cry/stamp your feet, we're always here for you...

*Tissy* - glad your scan went well! must be so exciting seeing your little baby on the screen for the 1st time & seeing that everything is OK! how fab how did you get on with your ironing? i don't iron unless I really _HAVE_ to - i hate it with a passion! 

*Bloo* - hugs & kisses to Lyle! i bet your loving every minute...

 to every1 that i've missed!

well, i'm now on CD9 - not getting a CD12 scan this month, just got to go for it &  that I OV! DH has been told to be prepared for lots & lots of  next week! 

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Carol - I was exactly the same I was always fearing the worse when carying Lyle and thinking everyday that it could be all over.... once you reach your 20 week scan and each week from then onwards you will start to relax and enjoy the pregnancy - sending you big hugs and keep your chin up the weeks will fly in.  Look after yourself  

Dons - Glad you are feeling better hope the migraines stay away they can be awful - I know people who just have to go lie in a darkened room for a day!  Take care of yourself not long now  

SNS - Congrats again on the arrival of Vincent - sounds like you went through it for him to come - I can totally sympathise (3 days labour, gas and air, morphine, being induced, epidural THEN suction cap and forceps which I had to be cut for and lost 3 pints of blood - thought I was going to die   but hey ho Lyle is here now!!)

Susan - How are the injections going?  Hope your feeling better?

Tissy - Glad scan went well  

Mrs Coops - What can i say "happy humping" lol lol (fingers crossed)   - Lyle ALWAYS getting hus n kisses!!

Lyle was weight again yesterday and has put on another 3oz so is now 7lb 11oz and still feeding away (both breast and bottle now!!) he is a hungry horace

Huge hugs to all

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh no, migraines started again and to make it worse i cant take my painkillers as i took paracetamol earlier    why me?  ive got consultant today anyway, so ill mention it to her. So glad its the weekend and DP is home to help me.  We all moan at our DP's/DH's but wouldnt be without them! well i wouldnt anyway, he does so much for me!

lots of huggies and kisses to lyle and vincent.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi, just to say it was definitely worthwhile, love him to bits, cant stop looking at him and giving him cuddles and kisses!! Sorry if I dissapear for a while but just trying to get into a routine.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Consultants was really good today. She took one look at me and has brought forward my scan to thursday. this is the scan to check the placenta position (in aberdeen). she initially had it penciled in for 11th may but she isnt sure i'll last that long - when she said that i got excited lol!  She doesnt want me going into labour without her seeing in detail how the placenta is behaving. She also said theres a good chance i will need a transufsion as my HB levels are still under 10 - 9.9 - and she wanted them much higher.  Ive been on 3 iron tabelts a day since i was 8 weeks gone and my levels have barely risen, which is dissappointing but if i need it i need it.  

Both the grandmas to be think they may keep me in on thursday so i think im going to get my bags in the car just incase they do. Its my birthday on the 3rd and i really dont want them appearing on that day, everyone else does lol.  would be really handy if they appeared on 1st may, as its a friday and ill have all weekend and then the 2 school days off, so less worry about DS!  But i think ill go longer and suprise everyone!

Sorry me post, but at least its not me moaning this time


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Dons that is so exciting that you might have your babies very shortly, good that they've brought the scan forward and you'll know better what is going to happen.  Just think 2 little babies to walk in the summer, hopefully we'll get a good one this year, so chuffed for you.  I'm on iron tablets too but they really upset my tummy, even more than usual, so cutting them down a bit.
Short you really seemed to have a hard time with your labour, poor thing, but definitely worth it now when you look at little Vincent.  Don't you worry about posting on here, you  just take it easy and enjoy being a mummy.  
Nothing exciting to report from me.  Anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?  We're just having a quiet one, hubbie knackered as working so hard so just want him to relax a little, though think he is painting the skirting boards in our bedroom for selling the house.  Might go shopping on Sunday, see how we feel.  Mike's work has an outing to the Mussleburgh horse racing on Friday, normally it's a really good day but of course I won't be drinking this year so no champagne for me.  Haven't decided whether I'll go, if I do go then we'll stay over in Edinburgh that night rather than travelling on the bus, see if these upset tummies settle a little before i decide.  Have a dress I think will be okay but will have to try it on to make sure.  If I don't go then Mike can go on his own and he's been given a "pass"   to get really drunk.  
Away to put on my pjs already and just watch telly in bed as can't get comfy on the sofa.  Loving Hells Kitchen and want Linda to win so that will be the highlight of the evening.  
Have lovely weekends everyone.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, how exciting  .  Hopefully everything goes the way you want, when you want !! How are migraines, hope you are feeling better.

SNS and Bloo glad to hear Vincent and Lyle are both doing well and keeping you busy.  Love and hugs to both   xx.

Mrs Coops happy humping    

Susan, bet your glad it's the weekend and hope you have a relaxing time.

Carol, keep your chin up.  Remember we are all here for you if you need us.  .

Tissy good to hear your scan went well.

Everyone else hope you are all well.

Update for me is that 2 weeks after hospital appointment I still haven't had af so did pg test today and it was bfn  . Phoned hospital and they are shocked, given the scan. So starting another 5 day course of tablets tomorrow to see if that works, have to take for 5 days and allow up to a week after to see if I have a bleed.  If not I will have to have a hysteroscopy.  I'm feeling a bit down today, really thought after my scan a couple of weeks ago I would have had my period and when I didn't I was a teeny bit hopeful when doing pg test this morning  .  Guess it's back to the waiting game again, that's all I ever seem to do.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  I have a night out tomorrow night at a hypnotist night, not sure about this, I was talked into going!


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Lainsy, will do the AF dance for you and hope it arrives very very soon    .  Sorry your test was negative, know how long those 2 minutes can be to see if your little line turns up.  big  .  Enjoy your night tomorrow, sure it will be a good laugh.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Well, just did my 1st unassisted injection ever! DH is away in Perth for the weekend so he phoned at 8.30pm to talk me through me doing it.  Any time he's been away, my mum or sister has come over to help, not that they really help but someone sitting with me helps calm me down.  We haven't told anyone that we're in the middle of a cycle again - just can't cope with people asking again.  Would feel even more of a failure if this one doesn't work. 

Was in floods of tears when he left today. Not like me - I usually love the chance to get the house to myself and be in complete control of the TV!   But was just so emotional and I have to admit, quite nervous to be on my own. Silly really!  

Still feeling awful - constantly tired, sore throat, aching body and sore heads.  I'm still not sure if it's a cold/flu or side-effects of my buserelin.  My hot flushes are so bad that you could fry an egg on my face!  

Lainsy - sorry about your BFN   Completely understand about the waiting game.  

Hope everyone's well 
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Susan hope you feel much better soon.  At least with your hubbie away you can go to bed and rest if you need to, I don't feel so guilty doing that if Mike isn't here.  Just nip to Tescos, get some good magazines or maybe a book and take good care of yourself.  Well done for doing your injection on your own too, know how daunting it is.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Carol.   Got my niece's 3rd birthday on Sunday so will need to be all bouncy and well by then! Can't see it happening.  
x


----------



## twinkle123

Feeling proud of myself again. Did another unassisted injection tonight again (DH is still in Perth) but this time it was without him being on the other end of the phone. I was at my mum and dad's and managed to sneak all my bits and pieces into the bathroom to do.  Thought it would be a bit strange if I was talking on the phone while I was in there    

Had to bite my tongue today!  I was at my mum and dad's and my sister and her 2 daughers were there.  My sister's having a tough time at the moment as her youngest is only a few weeks old and the poor little one is crying loads and being sick a lot.  Her other daugher is 3 tomorrow and although absolutely no problem at all, she's very energetic and always on the go! Anyway, my sister is exhausted, bickering with her husband and was moaning so much about how difficult everything is.  She's normally really good round me and tries not to moan about anything knowing what I'm going through but it just got on top of her today.  All I could think was, at least you're a mummy and have 2 wonderful little girls. Really wanted to say something, but managed not to! Had tears in my eyes when it was all going on but as I'm feeling rotten and full of the cold anyway, managed to pass it off as that!  

Anyway, have rambled on enough.  Hope everyone's well.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Girls

 Would like to appologise for not posting anything for a while but I have been reading on a regular basis!  

First of all I would like to say whooohooo Susan for giving yourself your own injections Welldone!!    I bet you feel well chuffed with yourself.  My turn will soon come no doubt so I will be looking for tips   What size are the needles (dont tell me if they are more than 15cms   ) xx

Congrats to sns for giving birth .....although reading your description of labour erm can I order one online instead   

Lainsy -    How did your hypnotist night go?  Have always wondered what happens in one of those shows. x

Carol - the last time I posted something I was very down in the dumps your post with reassurance and kind words touched me. Thank you.  I am much better now - much happier (which is where I would like to stay)  

I would like to say hello to the rest of you, hope you are having a nice weekend so far.  

Button


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Button, great to hear from you again.  Glad to hear you are feeling better and much happier.  

Susan, so good to hear you are getting on ok with your injections and managing to do them yourself.  I remember the first time I was doing mine I sat and cried for about an hour before I managed it, dh offered to do it but because he works shifts I had to learn to do it for myself.  Still hate needles, but just had to get on with it as I don't have any other family living here who can help.  Not looking forward to all the injections again, although at the moment that feels like a lifetime away.

Well last night at the hypnotist was good, I was really sceptical at first but it was amazing, really good and a brilliant laugh.  It took my mind of things for a while at least.

Feeling very down in the dumps just now and sitting here crying for no reason .  Hubby has just gone off to work and I'm here on my own.  Usually I love having the house to myself but I think these tablets are working overtime with my hormones this time.  Just feeling these tablets are not going to work, they are the same ones I tried previously and I really don't want to have to have a hysteroscopy.  Not sure what to expect and I find that worse than anything. Sorry for being so negative, this is the only place where I feel I can really say what I'm really feeling.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend though


----------



## Lainsy

OMG I have just done the most stupid thing!  Just typed a massive email to my best friend giving her the full rundown on all my treatment, how I am feeling etc and sent it to another friend with the same name  .  My head is so all over the place today. I'm dreading when I see this other friend now.    

Think I will go and hibernate now!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, firstly Lainsy sorry to hear you're feeling down, sending you big hugs petal.  I'm not sure what a hysteroscopy is but I guess it's to do with your AF not arriving.  Maybe it's on it's way and that's why your hormones are all over the place and you're feeling low, I really hope so.  Sometimes it's good to have a good cry though but hope you feel much better shortly.  
Susan I hope your feeling much better and enjoyed your niece's birthday.  I totally understand what you mean about your sister.  Both my sisters have children and one my sisters just seems to have no idea what it feels like to want a baby so badly.  She said if I couldn't have children that I'd just have to spoil my nieces and nephew as if it's as easy as that.  My other sister went through IVF to have 2 of her children and also lost a daughter at 9 weeks old with a heart condition so guess she understands a little better but to be honest we aren't that close.  That's why I come on here as I know you ladies really do understand, even more than my "real friends".  
Hiya Button, nice to see you back again.  Hiya to everyone else too, hope you've had lovely weekends.
This will make you laugh, have left my husband cleaning our shower in the ensuite naked!  I always give it a really good clean once a month but know the chemicals aren't a good idea right now so he's doing it and I always find it easier doing it naked.  Sorry if you're having your tea and now have that imagine of hubbie in your head  .  We've been getting the house looking all nice for it going up for sale but it's so hard to keep it like this cause of the dog, he creates so much mess!!  
Just having a quiet evening, fancied steak and chips for tea....not healthy so having that later and sent Mike out last night for strawberry cheesecake as had a wee craving for it.  Wasn't as nice as I wanted it to be, oh well.
Big week for you this week Dons, can't wait to hear your news after being at the hospital.  Hope Lyle and Vincent are both doing fine and getting lots and lots of cuddles and kisses from their mummys, sure they are of course!!
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Lainsy is there a way to recall the message?  I know I used to be able to do that at work but not sure if it works externally or not.  Hope you can but if she's a friend then I hope she understands what you're going through but understand there are some things we only share with our best friends.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Well done Susan for doing your injection yourself - I know it's not easy and I don't have a phobia about needles just the thought of "doing" it to yourself.  

Lainsy so sorry you are feeling bit low at the mo - nothing I can say will make you feel better other than I have been there and you take the good days with the bad - hope tomorrow nis a good day?  Sending you Huge Hugs from me n Lyle xx

Carol - Won't be able to sleep tonight now - not because of Lyle but due to thoughts of your naked hubbie cleaning the shower     you should have filmed him - people would pay good money for that ha ha ha ha shame poor Mike but gave me a giggle xx

Well time for burps from my wee man - hugs to all

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

top of the morning to ya'll

Im just back from MWs i now have gone from both head down to my girl being transverse     I knew something had changed as my belly is sooooo hard and felt totally different when i got up this morning.  Little madam!!  Mind you, they both get so squashed at night when im in bed lying on my side.

hey bloo - good to hear all is going well
Lainsy - hope you are feeling better today
hey button - nice to hear from you
susan - well done you, doing your own injections... piece of cake eh!
Carol - hope you and bubba are keeping well x
short - how are you and vincent?
tissie - hello!!
mrscoops - hope the bed has been seeing lots of action!!

short but sweet from me. Im cracking up with HMRC, trying to file my tax return online but its not accepting my details. Why cant they just send me out a form. Their systems are down, quelle suprise....

Also, should i go to the celtic game at pittodrie on saturday? Would be my last chance to go to my 2nd home and its a massive game, always a great atmosphere too. But, its on setanta so i could always play it safe and watch from home?? But ill probably be in tears as i wont be there..... Oh decisions. Im scared my waters will break when im there lol.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Carol - had quite a giggle at your story about the naked shower cleaning incident!    

Dons - hmm... not sure about your pittodrie dilemna.  I personally wouldn't go but then again, I'm not as huge a fan as you obviously are.  Then again, would it really be such a bad thing if your waters broke there - free tickets for a year perhaps?   Somewhere like Mothercare might be handier I suppose!

Well, my niece's 3rd birthday went well yesterday.  As usual though, there were a few little ones from my BIL's side of the family and nothing from ours.  It was innocently said at one point from one of his side of the family that it was a bit outnumbered and jokingly asked if I would add to the numbers by next year.   A few other comments were made which I know were not to be taken seriously but it's the same hurtful comments I hear all the time.  Just got to grin and bear it let it all wash over me.  Easier said than done.  

Must tell you about my horrendous, and I mean horrendous hot flush during the night. Woke up about 3am absolutely covered in sweat and soaking wet.  Everything including the bedding, pillows, PJs, hair, entire body was completely drenched and wet.  I've seriously never had it as bad as this during down-regging before and hope I never have to again.  Ended up having to strip the bed, lie on a towel and lay a dressing gown over me as a cover (couldn't cope putting on new bedding at that time of the night!)

Got my baseline scan tomorrow so will hopefully be starting stimming on Wednesday. Then it's onto the next worry of producing a good amount of follicles without OHSS.  It's never ending.........

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Good luck tomorrow Susan xx

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Susan.  Poor you with the hot flush, I didn't really get any of those but know I will probably suffer with them in the not too distant future.  Sister is 47 and going through the change now, not that far off for me, yuck!  
Big hello to everyone, nothing exciting to report from me, away to watch the final of Hells Kitchen.  Coming down with cold so hoping for an early night.
Carol
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening!

Donsbabe - easy for me to say but I reckon you going to the game on Sat would demonstrate your unquestionable loyalty to the Dons cause. Besides, there is always an ambulance and a few St John's men around so I reckon you would be safer there if your waters broke than you would in Mothercare! Do you think they would announce the births over the tannoy??  

Even more impressed that you are doing your tax return. I spent hours/days/weeks doing three years' worth of DH's in January. Cant believe that time has rolled round again......

Susan - good luck for tomorrow. Sounds as if your body is reacting slightly differently this time around - hope its good news.

Well got the results of the blood test nuchal and my "odds" have improved from 1 in 150 (purely age related cos I'm officially "ancient") to 1 in 600 which puts me at low risk. Relieved! Celebrated by having a Dairylea Dunker and a Curly Wirly. Life in the fast lane in the Tissy household....

T


----------



## abdncarol

tissy we're still waiting on our results for down syndrome back, had blood tests taken 3 weeks ago tomorrow and still not heard, how long did you have to wait?  Getting worried it's taking so long, might phone the midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all!  Feeling a bit better emotionally today, although I keep getting blotches all over my body and it's itchy as anything  .  Still no sign of af but I suppose it's still early days, got to give it another 8 days yet.

Tissy good news about your results today.

Susan good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you.  

Carol hope you get an early night.  DH is working back shift and wont be home till 12.30am so I am all tucked up in bed ready to go to sleep as soon as i've finished on here  .

Dons I think I would definately be going to the game, too good a game to miss and I hope you win  .  You can sit nice and quietly at the game and I will shout and scream at the tv for you if you like, although if you're anything like me you will be shouting like mad at the linesman and ref .  At least you're close to the Hospital if anything happens.  I don't think I could give up the footie WHEN, NOT IF, I get pregnant.

Well never did manage to retrieve email I sent to the wrong person. Got a reply back from her saying she was really sorry to read what I was going through and if I ever wanted to talk she was there.  It was nice of her and at least she didn't pretend she hadn't read it!  I'll still be so embarrassed when I see her next.  Oh well, that will teach me to double check in future !!!

Right off to sleep, up early for work tomorrow


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi, just checking in while I have 5 minutes to say hi. Hope everyone is ok. We have been quite tired Vincent has been feeding all night every night so far, but last night we had a good night where he slept in between for a few hours.

Anyway hope everyone is well!!! Speak soon!


----------



## abdncarol

Aw short look at your little boy, he is just beautiful, what a wee cutie.  Give him a big cuddle from me xx


----------



## Mummy30

morning.
lainsy - your right, i cannot sit still at a football match. The foul language that comes from my mouth is unbelievable   its the only time i ever swear! Especially when one side of the unwashed come to town! Its not really the football thats putting me off going, its the walk to/from the car to the ground that i hate.  
Short - i read your baby notice in the EE and your photo is gorgeous!!
Carol - 3 weeks is plenty of time, i would definately be phoning to find out why its taking so long.
tissy - big relief for you with your low risk... oh and your not ancient!!
susan -     good luck today  

im just having a lazy day today and not shifting from the sofa.  got a load of washing on and have tidied up already, due to DS being up at 6 just to play on the wii.  I can see some new rules coming into force today, he is becoming addicted to it.

i keep getting lots of different pains, every day is a different one and every day i wonder.......  
Discussions ongoing on another thread that i chat on regarding pooping when pushing!  Thats put me off natural delivery a bit!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thank you - I am a very proud mummy!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Shortnsweet - didn't see your baby photo but will have to go back and have a look. 

Dons - the pooping while pushing worry was a big one of my sister's too!   She did say she remembers nothing about it at the time now.  Too much else to worry about at the time I'm guessing!

Taken the day off today because I had my baseline scan at 10am this morning and I'm still not feeling 100% yet. I should really have taken yesterday off as at one point, my throat was so sore that I couldn't even speak to my class.  I had important classes though so forced myself to go.

Anyway, back to the baseline scan.  She says I've got PCOS tendendies which probably won't come to much.  Apparently, the follicles sit like beads of pearls neatly round the edge!  That's a new one to me!!!   My other ovary has a cyst on it (never had that before either) which is about half the size of the ovary.  She says there's still enough ovarian tissue there though and it should be okay to see new follicles.  Not too worried about it at the moment but these are both new symptoms I haven't had before and seeing as it's my 4th cycle, didn't really want anything new stepping in the way.

Also, AF arrived this morning which she says is probably because the buserelin hadn't completely done it's job. Also explains the scary, night sweat I had 2 nights ago.  I quite often feel like that on day 1 of AF, although never during the night before.
Add in the fact that I've been fluey for the past few days too, it's quite possible the buserelin hasn't been absorbing fully.  Oh, who knows!!!  

Anyway, after all that, had the phone call this afternoon to say my bloods are perfect so instead of down-regging for yet another week, go ahead and start stimming tomorrow.  Already have quite a negative attitude towards this cycle.  If I'm not completely better by tomorrow, I'm taking another day off - don't want to be starting stimming if I'm still ill.

Right, taken up too much space here.  Sorry if you fell asleep ages ago..........  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan -        hope the stimming goes well for you.  Please please take some time off your work, im pretty sure you work too hard and deserve a day or 2 at home, i wouldnt bat an eye lid about taking time off.


----------



## abdncarol

Susan hope you start to feel better soon and I agree with Dons that you should take the time off.  Will be sending you lots of     this is your successful IVF, you deserve it.
Spoke to the midwife today so my blood tests were fine, think it was 1 in 350 chance of downs so that's fine, given my age.  Mike busy hoovering for me as house now on the ASPC website so hopefully get some phone calls soon, really hope it sells quickly, fingers crossed.  The ASPC no is 270695 if anyone knows anyone looking for a house to buy!!  
Nothing else to report here, same old same old.  Mike away tomorrow til Thursday night and then we're staying overnight at Edinburgh on Friday to go to the Musselburgh races with his work.  
Lots of hugs to everyone
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all, not long home from a hectic day at work, didn't even get onto the net today that's how busy I was  

Short, Vincent is so gorgeous - love and hugs to you both  

Carol delighted for you that your blood tests were fine, that must be a huge relief for you.

Susan you certainly seen to be having a bit of a time with it just now, you should definately take some time off work, you deserve it and need it.  Hope the stimming goes well for you    

Dons good to hear you had a lazy day today, hope you are nice and relaxed!

Well going to have a "quiet" night watching the Barcelona Chelsea game tonight while doing the quiz on here.


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all,

AbdnCarol - Thats good news about your results.

Well, I went golfing tonight - only a bounce game of 9 holes and ended up playing in the same team as the Dr who did my nuchal scan last week! I could have died.....still, she was v. professional (as they are) and didn't say a word. Small world.....

Susan - hope you're feeling better tomorrow - take it easy.

SnS - what a cutie!


----------



## Mummy30

carol - just had a nosey at the house, i must say its lovely!!! actually, i can only dream of owning a house like that one day!! Mines just an ex council, end terrace lol!


----------



## twinkle123

I had a nosey at the house too.  Love all the colours - mine is so boring compared to yours!  When I'm not on here, I spent quite a bit of time on the aspc website dreaming of my ideal houses. Dons - mine's an ex council, end terraced too. We're in a nice area though so complaining too much.


----------



## abdncarol

Aw thanks girls, before I got together with mike 5 years ago I just had a one bedroomed flat in the centre of Aberdeen so it's only after meeting him that we got the house.  He had money from a house he had with his ex wife - though she got most of it (£70k) and I made a profit when I sold the flat.  Bet both your houses are lovely and doesn't matter if they're ex council or not.  It's only brick and mortar, it's what's inside that counts....i.e the people and you're both fab  .
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Carol your house is gorgeous I am SO jealous!!  If would move in in a minute it's beautiful.  Wait until the wee one comes along and if your anything like me you won't be able to SEE your floor for all their stuff (o:

Susan - You relax and take it easy quine - look after yourself - will be thinking about you.  

Dons - You look after yourself and those twinnies if you do go to the match - don't blow a gasket - mind you - you might be happy to have them at a football ground??  My cousin works with the security if she is there on Sat she will be avoiding you at all costs  

SNS - Hope you are enjoying motherhood x

D xx

Big hello to all other ladies hope everyone keeping well


----------



## Mummy30

have decided to go to the football!! Getting excited, such a big game!!

Scan tomorrow, cant wait! DP wants to go into primark first to find some slippers!  He is getting so old and hates all the slippers i would pick for him and he just wants old mannie ones  

he is going through a nesting stage i think, he came home last night and announced that he was painting the walls, just to cover up the marks! Then he took out the hoover and dusted everywhere too!  So now, nobody can touch the walls, DS and i are on tender hooks lol.

Im celebrating as today im 35 weeks. I said as soon as we found out it was twins that if i got to 35 weeks ill be doing well.  Will see what they say tomorrow, bags will be in the car just incase....

Stimms today susan, good luck with them xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

Dons - did you pass your mobile number to Susan?  I am convinced they are going to keep you in tomorrow & you're gonna have your twinnies on Saturday!!!  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

yes susan is on mobile duty but if anyone else wants my number too just PM me!!


----------



## Bloofuss

oooooooooh Dons HOW exciting 35 weeks - well done you - you have "cooked" those babies nicely!!

Right off to change yet ANOTHER smelly nappy - ahhh the joys of motherhood!!  

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG!! ive just gone and done the scariest thing ever.... ive let DS go out to play for the first time!! Silly really as he is 7 but for me its a BIG thing. He is well chuffed. See if he manages to return at 430 as directed!!


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - 35 weeks!!! That's a long time to be carrying around 2 babies.   You must be exhausted!  Well done on letting your son go out play on his own.  That must be a big step for both of you   Laughed at your DP and his slippers.  My hubbie's just the same - likes a nice pair of slippers, comfies and a cup of tea!  I remember the days we used to actually make an effort and go out places.

Starting stimms tonight. Oh the joys.........
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

lol susan he is getting really boring. he had the offer of helping out with a blackening but he declined it as it was too messy!!!!  HAHA, it was cancelled anyway so he was let off!

Ladies can get away with fluffy slippers, i love mine!!

well its 437 and DS not home!!  hmmmm


----------



## Mummy30

donsbabe said:


> he is going through a nesting stage i think, he came home last night and announced that he was painting the walls, just to cover up the marks! Then he took out the hoover and dusted everywhere too! So now, nobody can touch the walls, DS and i are on tender hooks lol.


Oh dear, as soon as he gets in he crabs at me as the sofa is against the wall and ive marked it!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Dons you made me laugh about your husband, bless him.  Hope your son came home safe and sound, he would have been chuffed to bits to get out and play by himself.  Let us know how you get on at the hospital tomorrow.
Good luck tonight Susan.
Hope everyone else is well and fine.  Thanks re the house Bloo.  Trust me it isn't normally as tidy as that, there is stuff lying around everywhere right now as I'm quite messy when I want to be.  Having the hairy hound doesn't help, he makes such a mess!  
Had a nice day, went to Asdas at the beach and Peacocks so got some more maternity clothes as tummy is definitely nice and round now!  Mike away...hate it hate it hate it......so in my pjs already and looking forward to watching the apprentice.
Big hugs to everyone
xx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG im having a total nightmare with DS. he has been banished to his bed after trashing upstairs with a friend he brought home, refusing to tidy, refusing to eat and now he has stripped his bed and chucked it across his room as i wont do his reading with him.  

If i dont go into labour tonight i never will after DP buying me a curry and now DS playing up ........  

Never mind, waterloo road and aprentice to calm me.  But why do they have to have big football games on a wednesday too..


----------



## Lainsy

Carol your house is gorgeous, so neat and tidy - want to come and tidy mine  

Susan how are you doing today?  Hope you are feeling better  .

Dons I've just had a good laugh at your posts re dp  .  Good luck tomorrow for your scan, bet your hoping they don't keep you in now or you will miss the game on Saturday  

Well that's me taken my last tablet tonight, another week to wait and see if af puts in an appearance  .


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.
Went back to work today because my classes are all really nice on a Thursday and won't give me any hassle. Also it was the last time I would see my 4th years before they go off on study leave.

Absolutely fuming about the way education is going in Aberdeenshire.  Feel free to switch off if you want!!!  In a few years time, Curriculum for Excellence will begin and it's all enough to make me think about changing careers.  Instead of being a music teacher (which is what I spent 4 years doing a university honours degree for!) with specialist knowledge and expertise in, I will now become an expressive arts teacher and will be expected to teach music, drama and art.  If I wanted to teach all subjects, I would have become a primary teacher.  Excuse me but have you seen me act and draw anything other than stick men? (okay, slight exaggeration, but you get the idea!)   It's just madness!!! It's not just those 3 subjects, it's all of them.  How is any child supposed to get a proper education with technical teachers teaching home economics, geography teachers teaching modern studies and art teachers teaching drama?

Told you to switch off if you wanted!  
Other than that, trying to keep myself calm and stress-free this cycle! Can't see that happening.

Will stop ranting and raving and go and get the tea organised.
Sorry for the moan
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all, no word fron Dons, mmmm wonder if she's been kept in then  

Susan, that is totally crazy what you are saying about education changing.  Makes you wonder who comes up with these mad ideas.  Hope you are taking it easy though.

Only one more day and it's the weekend, yeah  

Hope everyone is good.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just checked Dons profile and she was on at 12.07 today. Was her appointment this morning or afternoon?  Anyone would think we're stalking her!!!


----------



## Lainsy

I've just checked ********, it must have been afternoon as she left a comment at 12.08 saying she had hospital today - Dons you are being watched - but only cause we're so excited for you


----------



## Mummy30

i have news!!!

Right firstly the good news..... i have c section booked for 14th may!!! 2 weeks!!!  Basically the placenta has moved further down slightly and is 2.5cm away from something... i think maybe the cervix! so i was asked if i wanted to book a section so of course i said yes please.

now for the not so good but not bad news....

because of the danger of bleeding and the fact that i live about 45 mins away from hospital i have to be admitted. Consultant wanted me to be admitted today but i managed to stall it until monday as ive a nice meal planned on sunday for my birthday. so im on strict instructions to do nothing from now on!
So from Monday 4th May i will be in hospital, on bed rest until my twins come on the 14th. however, con said there is a possibility they may take my section forward a day or 2 when im in so ill wait and see.

But so far, 14th may it is! 

Those of you with my number, ive told DP to text when the big occasion happens and those in other threads will just have to watch this space.  And if i suddenly disappear between now and monday you know ive been rushed in!

Oh and no football for me! sniff


----------



## tissyblue

Well dons, just want to say good luck for Mon and the next couple of weeks  

Will you be able to take in a laptop so you can keep in touch with us all and tell us how exciting bed rest is 

Off to Thurso tomorrow to spend the w/end with DH's ma and pa. They're lovely so looking forward to being looked after! Also, they don't know the news yet so that will be a shock for them. They have two grandsons at the moment but they're in their 20's so a bit of an age gap!

See you all next week.
T


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi just want to say a quik good luck to Dons - looking forward to hearing your news. Take care and rest plenty!!! Vincent still has his days and nights mixed up so we are very tired just now!!!

Speak soon all!!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Dons.  Great you've finally got a date.  Good luck for Monday - make sure you take plenty with you to do and keep you occupied.  I'll be thinking of you when I'm in and out for scans, EC and ET!!!  
Take care and take it easy
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww thanks ladies... you are all great!!

I have told DP to be on FF duty but he isnt keen so dont expect to hear much. 

I will have my mobile with me and im sure ill be allowed out for walkies lol so i can text those who i have numbers for, so watch this space for announcements.


----------



## abdncarol

Don't come on for a day and look what happens!  Oh Dons that's great you have a date for your little ones to be born, so chuffed for you.  What a shame you have to be in hospital for so long before the operation but they know what they're doing and I'm sure the longer those little bambinos are in your tum the better for them.  Just make sure you have lots of books, mags etc to keep you occupied and you'll be in the best place.  14th May, aw what a special day that will be for you and your OH.  We'll miss you on here though, will send you a message over the weekend with my mobile no as would love to hear how you're getting on.  Have a lovely birthday too before you go into hospital, don't worry about being 29, it's when you get to my age you start worrying  .
Big hugs to everyone but especially Dons
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

hey carol - yeah no problem about mobile numbers, i dont mind texting anyone, i get free texts when i top up to ill top up again before i go in!

Im hoping the hospital will let me out maybe for lunch with my pal as long as i stay nearby. Im lucky as she is on holiday 1-10th may and will come in and see me. 

Was a bit upset last night thinking about being away from my ds for so long. Its gonna be tough on him but my mum will be up here to try keep his routine as much as possible when DP is working.  The school have been good too as visiting is 2-4 or 7-8 and the latter is too late on a school night as he is in bed by7.  so they are allowing him to take afternoons off to come in and see me but it wont be that often.  Im never away from him....
Still he is excited as he has his countdown - like an advent calendar - til the babies come which is nice for him.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Ooooh Dons how exciting for you!!  Excellent news about your c-section date not so good about the 2 weeks in hospital, but at least you will be in the right place for plently of rest and IF anything should happen.  Relax and take it easy will be thinking about you.  Will Pm you my mobile number as would be great to keep in touch.

BIG hello to all you other ladies.

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  How are we all today? 

Dons - That's good about your son's school being okay about taking afternoons off.  Will still be difficult for you both though, being apart so much for the first time.  
Not much to report here.  Last night's injections were quite sore but nothing for it but to keep plodding on...... I think my thighs have had enough injecting over the past few years.  It never used to be this sore.  Lots of bruises too.   Feel quite squeemish about going back to injecting my tummy again so will just have to put up with it. 

Have a good weekend everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Dons see all the excitement you caused just by not being on here or ******** for one afternoon!  Enjoy your last weekend before you go into Hospital on Monday.  Remember NO jumping up and down at the footie tomorrow, I will do that for you  

Susan your poor legs - I could never face injecting my tummy so always had lovely bruised thighs doing my injections !

A nice long weekend.  Not much planned, hairdresser tomorrow and will be painting my decking, very exciting.  Never mind off to the footie on Sunday, so roll on a win and lots of goals or more likely lots of nail biting and no goals  .

Hope everyone has a great weekend and we have lots of sunshine


----------



## Mummy30

evening

Susan - i did all my injecting into my tummy and didnt find it too bad although i was covered in bruises. I was flicking through my mobile photos and seen a photo i took of all the needles etc lying out.  Exactly a year ago, my poor DP was recovering after his TESE operation... how quick a year goes eh?!

Lainsy - already had the tears as i cant go to pittodrie tomorrow.  Everyone making arrangements to go and im not included.

i sometimes have wobblers where i feel that its me thats suffering for everyone elses joy.  I was so ill in the beginning, then had a lot of problems throughout, missing my football, having to stay in hospital again (this will be the 3rd stint).... i just feel WHY ME??  Im carrying someones great grand children, grand children, children, niece, nephew...... so why cant they suffer!!  LOL silly really ..... i blame the hormones!

Oh i was going to say, if anybody here feels upset by my excitedness please tell me and i will tone it down a bit. 
And.... ive got a few numbers now... ill do my best to text you all.... and susan knows what threads i chat in so she is announcing the news in them!!


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ya

Sorry not been on here but I have been lurking..

Don't want to bring down the happy tone on here but it is not good news I am afraid.

Had my 7 week scan on Thursday 23rd April at ARU and the picture was not what they wanted to see.  The sack was empty and no sign of a baby which would usually show at approx 6 weeks.  Elspeth said I could start bleeding as it looks like the baby has stopped growing early on and it could mean I would start to miscarry... But I had to go back on Thursday 30th for another scan just in case my dates are wrong.  The sack had grown but still no baby.


I am just devastated and can't believe it is all happening really.  I went back today and had another scan and the sack was still growing but still no sign of a baby.  The situation is bad enough but all the waiting is making the whole ordeal 100 times worse.  I am feeling unwell now and  we have given the pregnancy every hope and chance but at almost 9 weeks there should be some sign of my baby.

I was referred to Rubislaw ward today and they have given me tablets to pass the pregnancy. I go back on Wednesday and they will give me three more doses and I need to stay in all day.

I did not want to type this because typing it seems and makes it seems real but I have pretty much been through hell for two weeks and have done my crying and asking "why me".  I can only hope and pray that this has kick started my system and I can fall pregnant again some day and that I feel better and stronger every day.

Angela xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Angela,

Really sorry to read your news!!!!!! Nothing I can say will ease your pain right now but I am sending you huge   and am here if you need to chat!!!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Angela     As Shortnsweet said, there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better. Can't imagine what you must be going through. 

It must be so difficult to look on the positive side just now, but if you have to take anything from it - you know you are capable of becoming pregnant and like you said, it may kick-start your system.  I know that must be no consolation at the moment though.  

Thinking of you lots at this difficult time
Susan
xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Angela so sorry petal that your scan wasn't good news today.  I know how horrendous it all is and can totally sympathise with you.  Know we've been chatting on ******** but please know I'm here if you need to ask anything or just need someone to listen to you.  It is a really bad time but you will get through it, I promise, and things will get easier in time, even though it doesn't feel like it at the time.  Rubislaw Ward will take good care of you, they are all just lovely and so understanding but know it's a scary time as you just don't know what to expect.  Thinking about you lots and sending you a massive big cuddle across the computer.
Carol
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Angela so sorry to hear your news.  I know nothing we can say will help just now but know we are here for you.  .

I do know what your going through, I have been through the same thing.  I got pg after my third ivf only to find out there was no baby growing after several scans.  I know how upsetting it is to go from not being able to get pregnant, to getting pregnant, to finding out there is no baby growing.  It feels so unfair to do that to us.  I know it feels like no-one knows what it's like but I do know and if you want to talk just give me a shout.  I am always here for you.

As you said though, think positive this has kick started your system.  After it happened to me I got pg naturally weeks later away and although things didn't work out for me the second time, at least I know it can happen and hopefully you can take comfort from knowing you can get pregnant.

Thinking of you and if you need anything let me know.  

Lainsy xx


----------



## tissyblue

Awww Angela. How desperately sad for you. So sorry. Sending  

T


----------



## Bloofuss

Angela - So so sorry to hear what tou have been going though as the other ladies have said nothing I can say or do will make you feel better and I guess I am at a loss for words so will just send you a HUGE hug and hope that things will be more positive for you in the future.  We have all been there thorugh th hurt and the pain so please remember we are all here for you anytime.

Take care 
D x


----------



## button butterfly

Angela - so sorry      I cant write anything to make you feel better  .  Remember you can always write on this blog and we will all understand xx

Button


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all 

Angela still thinking of you and hope you are getting on ok  .

How is everyone else?  Did you all have a good holiday weekend?  I spent all day Saturday in the glorious Mintlaw sunshine painting my decking - my god how sore were my legs on Sunday, I could barely walk  .  Sunday was spent down in Glasgow at the footie and yesterday was a quiet day in front of the tv!  Back to work today, at least it's a short week!

Susan how are you getting on with your treatment?

I've been finished my tablets for a week now and no surprise to me I haven't had af  . Will phone Hospital tomorrow to let them know and see what they propose next  .


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just nipping on quickly as I'm in the middle of writing 60 reports.  7 down - only 53 to go!!! They're not due until next Wednesday but seeing as I'm in late because of hospital appointments and EC will hopefully be next week some time, just want them out of the way.

Been feeling really down the last few days again.  Fed up with the whole IVF thing but know I have to keep going.  DH is depressed because of his work but IVF isn't helping any. 

Had an in-service day today which was very, very depressing.  We are really not happy with the way schools and education are going in Scotland.  They're changing far too much and I can see it all being a disaster.  

Right, must get back to the reports
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

quick post from hospitalbed. babies fine .  no news lol  hope every1 is fine.


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls - I'M BACK!!!  i've been lurking, but not always had time to post...not had anything exciting to share with you all anyway! 

*Angelina* - so sorry to hear what ur going thru! can only begin to imagine how you're feeling... sending you lots of  at this horribly difficult time!

*Dons* - how you getting on in hospital? bored rigid yet? never mind, only 8 days to go...

*Susan * - sorry to hear ur a bit down just now! really hope that this is your month, and you soon have a *HUGE* smile on your face!

*Lainsy* - sorry I haven't replied to your ** message! psychic woman was really good - amongst other things, told me my first child will be a boy weighing 8lbs 8oz. i'll be anaemic throughout my PG, will have a short but difficult labour but everything will be OK in the end!  focused a lot on my being quite spiritual too - said I need to think about '_developing my gift_'!

*Carol* - how was your scan today? i'm sure it will have been fine, but as always, we're all thinking of you...

*Bloo* / *S'n'S* - how's your wee boys doing? give them both a kiss & cuddle from me...

*HUGE* hello to everyone else that I have missed - Tissy, Button, Saffa - anyone else!?!? hope you're all good...

not much new from me - had my CD21 bloods today, not 100% sure that I have OV'd yet though! will find out on Friday... had some pains on CD12/13, but think that was _WAY_ too early! OPK's gave me a faint line on CD19 & CD20, but nothing on CD21  but again had a really sore stomach on CD19 - anybody got any ideas whats going on 

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quick one from me as I'm bogged down in reports at the moment.  

This is day 8 of stimms so had my blood test at 10am this morning.  My oestrogen levels are 2.3  No idea what that means but she says it's absolutey fine. Back in on Friday for a scan to see how many follies I've got.  

Must get back to my reports now as I really need to get them finished.  Also got cover work work for Friday to organise and for next week when I'll hopefully be getting my EC.  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Gillian, good to hear from you again !  So have you been thinking about "developing your gift"  

Susan, sounds like your not having much fun with your Reports!  Hopefully you are taking time out and looking after yourself  .

Carol good news about your scan today, glad it went well.

Big  and   to everyone else!

Well I phoned the hospital this morning to tell them still no af.  Elspeth phoned back to say that the doctors are discussing my case and one of the doctors would phone me later.  Guess what - no phonecall, I am not a happy bunny 

Oh well another day of sitting at my desk waiting for my mobile to ring tomorrow


----------



## Lainsy

Evening everyone  

Dr phoned this morning and proceeded to ask if I had had my af yet, honestly do these people not communicate or are they just trying to wind me up?!!!  Anyway they have decided that I'll have a hysteroscopy on 27th May.  It will be a general anaesthetic but will get home the same day.

At least it's a step forward, hopefully to sorting me out


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all,

Lainsy - hope things go ok. At the very least its "doing" something rather than "waiting". 

Susan - lots of my chums are teachers and reports seem to be a clear winner when it comes to worst bits of the job. Still, they will be over soon and you will be on countdown to EC!!!

Angela - hope you got through yesterday in one piece. What a rotten time for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Wonderful yoga class tonight. So unflexible its untrue. In relaxation part at end came up with some wacky names that would be bound to cause maximum embarrassment to any child. Personal favourite was Merlin....

Then steak pie and jersey royals. Mmmmm....

Just started to watch the Madeline story on C4 but suspect it will be v upsetting. That poor family.


----------



## twinkle123

Tissy - don't talk to me about Merlin... that's what the programme we write our reports on is called! Once the 1st year ones are out of the way, I've got 3rd year ones for the following week.  Could cause a problem seeing as I might be off next week. Hadn't thought about that!  

Well, off for a scan tomorrow to see what's happening with my follies.  Had to pop in there at 5pm today because I ran out of the orange buserelin needles for tonights injection. I was sure I had a huge stock of them in another bag but no!

Hope everyone's well
Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quick message to let you know I had my day 10 scan today and I've got 16 follies between 10 and 12mm and about 10 smaller ones that don't count.  The cyst I had at my baseline scan looks like it's disappeared.   Back in on Monday for another scan but looks like EC will be round about Wednesday    Had half suspected it might be on Tuesday so have planned work round that - all in a muddle now!!!  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - 16!!!! Wow. You must be pleased. Look after them till next week.

T


----------



## Lainsy

Hey Susan, 16 follies, that's great!  Lots of luck for Monday's scan 

Angela, it was good speaking to you the other night, I hope you are getting on ok and it helped to talk.  .

Hope everyone has had a good week and has an even better weekend.  Off to the footie tomorrow, 12.30pm kick off in Glasgow so have to leave the house just after 5.30am to catch the bus from Aberdeen so i'm off to bed!  Loyal or mad - you decide 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Bloofuss

Great news Susan well done 16 follies I am impressed!!  Go girl

Lyle has been grumpy but typical bloke just when he needs food!!  Now have him on bottles as he is just a hungry horrace!!

Hope everyone is doing okay - hugs to all

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry I havent been posting much but been busy with my wee man! Susan congrats on the follies!! Bloo I can sympathise re hungry horace, Vincent is the same, he gets in a real temper and wont calm down till he gets his food, so it can be difficult when out and about.
Love him to bits though, he is so gorgeous, I love the little expressions he makes!!

Anyway I will away just now, hope everyone is well!


----------



## twinkle123

Just to let you all know that Donsbabe has a scan on Monday to check on growth and is due for her section on Thursday at 9.30am.  Not long to go for her now! 

Big hugs for Lyle and Vincent    

Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know what to do with myself!!!  Feeling exhausted, tired, emotional, run-down, sore throat......... Got my 13 day scan tomorrow and am expecting to be told EC is on Wednesday. I've decided not to go into work after my appointment and give myself the day to relax and get ready for EC.  I just don't feel able to trek 40 miles up to work and get myself even more exhausted.  Even though there are plenty times when I've made myself go to work when I shouldn't have, I'm feeling so guilty.  

I've got to get cover work organised for the rest of the week when I'm not there, finish my 1st year reports, etc and I don't have enough energy or motivation to do it. No doubt everyone at work will see my name on the appointment sheet again and be speaking about me.  

Fed up with sticking needles into my legs, scans, blood tests, waiting, disappointment.... This is IVF cycle number 4 and don't know if I can go through all this again.

Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself.  Much better now that I've written all that down.  

Did a car boot sale at Thainstone today (probably not the best thing to relax me!) but had great fun with DH making money from bits and pieces lying round the house. Got myself of sun-burnt though which was a surprise as I had my jacket on most of the day because I was cold!!!  

Want to go to bed now but my mum and dad are on their way home from Spain as I speak, so waiting for them to phone to let me know they've landed safely.  

Sorry for the moan.  Promise to do better tomorrow!  
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

OMG my af has put in an appearance tonight - I am totally shocked.  Had a bit of a cramp belly this evening but didn't think anything of it as I have always got that every month, then when I went to the loo there it was!  I am sooooooooooo happy  .  Will phone hospital tomorrow to see what they say but hopefully this means I can just start on my next ivf cycle  

Susan, you are really having an emotional time of it just now.  You have my sympathy and lots of love during this time.  Don't feel guilty about work, you need to think and look after yourself.  Hang in there, not long now and   this is your time.  Lots of   and   for you.

Bloo and Short, good to hear Lyle and Vincent are both doing well.   to them both!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, I am a very happy girl after Rangers won on Saturday   !

Not long now for Dons


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah for AF Lainsy   Fingers crossed you'll get to start soon.   Don't phone the nurse at 9am tomorrow though because she'll be doing my scan!  
x


----------



## twinkle123

Not looking good here.  Had a scan this morning and I've got 38 follicles.  She's going to discuss me with a doctor today but I know that's far too many and my EC will be cancelled.  Can't stop crying.  DH is at work and I don't want to answer the phone when it rings.   My uterus and lining looked perfect but with 38 follicles, and my history of OHSS doesn't look like it's going ahead.
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

hi folks!  how are we all today? Monday again - can't believe it! i had a totally lazy weekend, and not completely back to life yet! 

*Susan* - i know nothing about IVF, but from what you are saying, it sounds like you are going thru hell just now! HUGE  to you & DH - i can't begin to imagine how you are feeling! is there no way DH can get home early today - sounds like you are in need of some hugs from him just now! and don't rush back to your work - take as much time off as you need!!!

*Lainsy* - well done to AF for finally showing her face!  what have the hospital said today? are you OK to start your next round of IVF?

*Dons * - good luck for Thursday - how exciting!?!?!  not long til  and  are here!

*BIG* hiya to everyone else!

well, got my CD21 bloods back on Friday - Prog levels were only 13...not high enough to show that I had OV'd, but high enough to show that something _was_ happening! had more bloods taken on Sat, get my results tomorrow. OV'd on CD28/29 last month though, so am not really expecting to have OV'd until tomorrow or Wednesday! will just have to wait & see...

speak soon,
GiLLiaN xx


----------



## twinkle123

Phoned DH at work and he's on his way home now.  He can answer the phone when the hospital call because I don't think I'll make much sense to them over the tears.   Quite calm just now though.
xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya everyone 

I am still here floating in the background.  

Susan       I sooo want to give you a hug just now thinking you are needing it!!  With regards to work - bugger it as this is your life here and no-one needs to know but I know what you are talking about as I will be the topic very soon.  Please feel free to write to me if you want extra support as I am always happy to give it out - you have been there for me when I have been down etc.  xxx

Lainsy - woohoo thank goodness AF has arrived, so happy for you - keep us posted girl!!!

Hiya Mrs Coops - Dont Monday's come round toooo sooon!!!  

Hiya to the mummies!!!  Hope you arent having too much sleepless nights with your bundles of joy 

How is everyone else?  I havent long to go before my clinic appointment in June - the only thing I am worrying about is my work (maybe I should take my own advice susan!!) as I could possibly start asap and that time of year esp july is fully booked with others being off on holiday to spend time with their kiddies!! Does DH have to be with you all the time you go to appointments and scans?  He is a farmer and getting him to try and take a day off is an absolute nightmare.  Obviously I will need him to go to give some of his    (they better be swimming their best then   ).  

I am sitting looking out of the TV room window and watching my chickens scrapping about in amongst my trees, its sunny and I have the housework, food shop and wallpaper to scrape of bathroom wall.....which shall I do first (none would be great!!!)

Bye for now

Button

P.S an extra      for you susan as I was just about to post this when your message appeared.  So glad your DH is on his way xx
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Susan I just had to post and say I am so so sorry to her you news it was all looking so good for you - it is just crap and so bloody unfair I feel like screaming for you.  It is so upsetting and down right frustrating I know nothing I can say can make you feel better but I do know how you are feeling (although I was the opposite end all the hard work and no follies!!!).  Please look after yourself sending you a massive HUG    .  Here for you if you need me (we all are).

Great news about Dons will be thinking about her.

Short - Think boys are generally hungrier - Lyle will be eating mince and tatties soon  

big hello to all

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know how much more of this I can take!  After finding 38 follicles this morning, being told EC would probably be cancelled, it's now going ahead on Wednesday!!!  Of course I'm pleased but now I've got the extra worry of developing OHSS for the 3rd time!  38 seems to be a huge amount to remove at once and an awful lot of follicles to fill with fluid after EC. 

There's always something to worry about.  
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, been away for the weekend.  Just a quick note but just wanted to give Susan big hugs.  Oh your poor head must be all over the place, not knowing what is going on with your body and all your follies.  38 does sound an awful lot but Susan I hope that they get some good ones on Wednesday that they're able to fertilise for you babes.  It's so hard as we just have to trust the hospital know exactly what they're doing but so much rides on their decisions.  You've been through so much for this and I really do hope and pray for you and your hubbie that this is your turn.  Please try to forget about work, know that's hard as you're so dedicated to your job but you're more important right now.  Big big big   for you.
Angela hope you're doing okay, thinking about you lots too, will send you a note on ******** tomorrow.  Been away and just back late last night so trying to catch up now.
Great news Lainsy that your AF has arrived, you'll be chuffed you didn't need your operation, fab news.
Hiya to everyone else and big hugs to the little babies.  
Nothing exciting to report from me.  Mike away again overnight so away to bed to watch telly as a little sore today, think being in the car for 5 hours yesterday too much for bambino.  20 week scan went well and the baby was fine so that was a huge relief, get another one at 30 weeks.
Big hugs to everyone
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan you poor thing, your head must just be totalling spinning after everything today.  Fingers crossed everything goes ok on Wednesday, will be thinking of you    .

Well hospital phoned me back this morning after discussing with the doctor.  They want me to wait a couple of days to check af is normal before making a decision on whether or not to go ahead with treatment or whether they will just do hysteroscopy anyway!  I thought af was ok at first but now I'm not so sure - it does seem quite light but who knows.  Have to phone on Wednesday to speak to them again.  If they are happy enough I can start on day 21, if not will have to go ahead with hysteroscopy!  Went from being all excited to totally deflated when they phoned.  I had my heart set on starting treatment tomorrow .  Oh well I suppose it's only a couple of days to wait and see what they say !


----------



## tissyblue

Evening ladies

Susan - what a roller coaster you have found yourself on. I do feel for you. Sorry don't know enough about OHSS to say anything too meaningful but I truly hope that things go for you on Wednesday - you really deserve a break. Stuff work - the world of teaching will continue to revolve on its axis. 

Lainsy - hope the call from the doctors gives you the news you are hoping for. 

Carol - great news that the 20 week scan went well. Look after your bambino in waiting. Mine's not till 22 June - seems ages away.....

Bloofuss and SnS - hello to you and your wee boys.  

Button - don't worry too much about taking DH to all the scans and stuff. I took my DH to the first one (so the clinic knew he existed!) and the "important one" but that's about as much as he could take  

MrsCoops - I confess I have no idea what all your numbers mean!! Must be the accountant in you. Hope all goes well with you.

Dons - good luck for Thurs - don't worry about the birth - its only a tiny part of the last 9 months and the next 18+ years when you're in charge!

Making plans for new puppy (you would think we were going for the complete chaos theory....). Going to see a litter of baby beagles on Sunday. They're only three weeks old though so a few weeks to wait. Have missed having a dog around the house loads so here goes.....


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!

Susan - What a nightmare for you hope all goes okay will be thinking about you on Wednesday - Good Luck x

Lainsy - Hope things start to move for you x

Carol - Great news about 20 week scan you are fiar coming on now so chuffed for you (did you see anything in scan either pink or blue)

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls! sorry for the me post today, but need some advice!!!

i posted last week saying that I had gotten my CD21 bloods back showing a Prog level of 13 - nurses at the clinic said that this wasn't high enough to show that I had OV'd, but high enough to show that something *was* happening! my bloods were repeated on CD24 and just been told that the Prog level was 'nice & high' and I have definitely OV'd!!!

what I want to know is, if Prog levels are meant to peak at 7DPO, on what day would I have OV'd? CD17/18/19 ish or have I OV'd between CD21 & CD24?

i am now on CD27, and yesterday was getting short stabbing pains around about where my ovaries are, all day long - mostly on the left hand side, but some on the right! i was actually convinced that I was OV'ing yesterday due to the pains I was getting! still have some nippy pains this morning, but nothing like I was having yesterday! are these pains just pre-AF pains (which I don't recall ever having in the past), or 'bubba settling in pains'??!!?? i don't have any other 'symptoms' that I am aware of...is it too early for symptoms yet?

god, I am soooo confused!!! am i getting my hopes up for nothing, or could there be a chance that I am PG?

any help or advice would be much appreciated...

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry for lack of personals lately, I have been reading and trying to keep up with the news, but dont have as much free time anymore.

Mrs Coops, I cant help with the when you would have ov'd question, but re the pains, from what I can remember I had aches and pains early on, I had thought I was getting AF but was actually preg, so you may not be getting your hopes up. Its always good to stay positive!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

[fly]ANNOUNCEMENT ANNOUNCEMENT ANNOUNCEMENT[/fly]
I am delighted to announce that Donsbabe's twins arrived at 10.49am and 10.50am this morning.
Aiden Craig weighed in at 5lbs 15oz, and Caitlyn Anne at 5lbs 9oz.
Both are well and mum is recovering after her section.

I've put an announcement in the 'birth announcement's but don't know how to do a link so you'll have to find it yourself. Sorry! 

Susan
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

*WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!! *

                           

*Well done Bev, and welcome to the world Aiden  & Caitlyn  - lovely names! what fab weights for twins too...*

                           

Can't wait to see pictures when you're back home & settled!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Excellent news well done Dons!!!  

D xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Yay - well done Dons xxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

That is fantastic news, yippee!!!                       So delighted for Dons and her partner, love the names too.  Our first little girl to our page, aw just the best news ever.  3 boys and a little girl - big cuddles to them all.
Carol xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, great news and glad to hear everyone is well.  Welcome to Aiden   and Caitlyn  .  Can't wait to see photos once you are home.  4 babies now for our page, let's hope all this luck rubs off on everyone else! 

Mrs Coops not sure re dates for ovulating but you keep everything crossed and remember you are pupo  .  You never know !

AF has been very light today.  Have to phone hospital tomorrow morning so will see what they say, but I certainly don't feel it is a normal af.  Will see what they say tomorrow.

Susan  for your ec tomorrow!


----------



## abdncarol

Susan good luck for tomorrow, be thinking about you and hope it all goes well petal.  
xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi susan just a wee note to say goodluck for tomorrow      

Welldone and congrats Dons on become a mum!!!     

Bye for now 

Button

xx


----------



## starrynight

Hey just want to say congrats to donsbabe and loving the names 2 bet u cant stop looking at your gorgeous baby's.

Mrscoops am not to sure on the clomid thing if it didn't show i ovulate on day 21 i didn't normally get mine checked again till day 28 but was never sure of when it could have happend. So am not much help to you lol But when is af due? Mine would normally come a wk after i got my prog result that i ovulated as for signs i have heard that u can get pains like af but that could be the start of preg!! When i did get preg on clomid i didn't notice till almost wk later but thats cause i was busy moving lol but just had sore boobs but clomid did that to me as well!! Good luck anyway.

Susan just want to wish you good luck for 2moro.xx 

Bloo and sns hope your boys ain't keeping use to busy but i bet its all worth it.

Abdncarol glad your scan went well oh and i had a nosey at your house as well if i had the money i would buy it lol

Hi to everyone else tissyblue,lainsy and button butterfly Sorry if i have missed anyone xx

I had my ivf meeting on monday couldn't believe how many people were there got my consultant appointment 2moro so hopefully that gets the ball rolling!! Oh and sorry for not chatting alot i just sometimes don't have anything exciting to say lol xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Luck Susan will be thinking of you.

D x


----------



## fionamc

Hello to everyone reading and sorry I have not posted for a while but do keep up with all your news.

Huge congratulations to Dons on the birth of your little boy and girl - lovely names and they must have decided to do the section a couple of days early, so you will be home sooner to DH and DS which is great.

Susan - this has been a tough time for you and I really hope that this cycle is going to be the one.  Also hope you don't get OHSS again.  How does 38 follies compare to the numbers you had when you developed OHSS before?  Hope you got finished your reports so you are able to take the time just to relax (!!! - during the 2WW) afterwards without thinking about school.

Carol - so glad to hear all was well at your 20 week scan.  Ours is a week today.  Have you had some viewings of your house?  I am another who has has had a look and echo everyone's sentiments that it is beautiful and would buy it if we had the money!  I think we might have to add a conservatory on to our tiny house as a toy/computer room, so that evetually DS and the baby can have separate rooms.  That will be about as far as our budget will go though.

Bloo/SnS - glad to here all is well with you and your hungry boys!

Lainsy - sorry to hear that your period is not normal.  Hope the hospital are able to give you some answers tomorrow.

Mrs. Coops - Sorry I have no idea about blood results/ovulation with clomid but hopefully you have been successful this cycle.  When do you need to test?

Starrynight/Button - it sounds as if things are starting to happen for both of you in terms of appts.  Good luck with the consultant tomorrow Starrynight and I am sure June will be here before you know it Button.  You do need to take your own advice - you are more important than your work, so try not to worry about it (although most of us, Iam sure, do/did).

Hope all is going well with your pregnancy Tissy.  Have a lovely time on Sunday visiting the puppies.  Are you going to choose one that day?  It will be nice to have a puppy around again as I am sure you still miss Alfie loads.  My dog is 10 but as she is a small dog, I am hoping she will be around for a few years yet.  She is the only dog (since I was a child) that I have had from a puppy.  We have had a couple of other rescue dogs, who are sadly no longer with us.

All is well here - enjoying some of these fine days at the park and in the garden with DS.  He loves being outside.  Feel very lucky to be able to be at home with him and to have another baby on the way.  Don't get me wrong, some days he is hard work and we both have fairly rotten colds but I wouldn't have it any other way (minus the cold of course!).

Take care and  to anyone I have not mentioned.

Fiona X


----------



## twinkle123

Will have to be very quick here.  DH has banned me from using the computer today but he's nipped out to asda for more paracetamol so what he doesn't know what hurt him.

EC went okay this morning.  They got 11 eggs from 22 follicles.  Because the other 16 follicles were quite small, she just left them alone.  Because I've got a heart murmur, I've to get extra anti-biotics but the doctor I had was quite worried and wanted another doctor there during the EC incase I had a reaction to something!  That started me off panicking before I even went in.

Felt a lot more during the EC than I've done in the past.  The other times, I haven't remembered or felt a thing but this one was completely different! 

Anyway, it's over with now.  In quite a lot of pain but will dope myself up on paracetamols.  Looks like ET will go ahead but they'll wait to see how I feel tomorrow

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Susan hope you feel better soon and lots of luck for your et.  

Hospital phoned today to confirm they will be going ahead with hysteroscopy instead of starting treatment  .  Never mind at least things are moving one way or the other and will just wait and see what that brings.  Hopefully everything will be ok and I will be able to start treatment afterwards.

Got a couple of days off work and I'm off to Newcastle tomorrow for a couple of days my mum.  We are off to Enrique Iglesius concert - all expenses paid by my dad - he has blackmailed me into taking my mum as he doesn't want to go, oh well we get a days shopping at the metro centre as well - yippee .

Hope everyone is doing well and lots of hugs for all the babies  !!


----------



## starrynight

Susan i hope u have been relaxing allday and hope you feel better soon!!xx

Fionamc thank you my appointment went ok. I bet you have been enjoying the nice weather this week with your little boy. Do you know if your having a boy or girl this time? You mabey have said but i haven't noticed i normally just lurk on here lol.

Lainsy good luck with your hysteroscopy am sure everything will be fine and you will get to start tx soon i understand its annoying having to wait tho.

Well what a day i went to my appointment everything was going fine till i got my scan!! I have pcos now my ovary's were covered in cysts or empty follicles 25plus not sure what they actually call them!!! I couldn't believe it i felt like crying. I have noticed them before on my ovary's with the clomid nurses but they said it was nothing to worry about but 2day there was heaps!!! So that will be why i don't ovulate its obviously got worse since i started going there. So i take it that it will be even harder to get preg now am feeling so negative now. But on the upside if my bloods are all ok i get to start my buserlin on the 31st of this month so am kinda glad i have af just now or i would have to have waited till next af.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## tissyblue

Posted missing for a couple of days - sorry!

Susan - at least today's part is over. That's a decent number of eggs too. Interesting that you said you felt more this time around during the process - I felt the same last time (first time was a breeze by comparison!) Maybe its NHS cutbacks   Everything crossed for you for ET. One more step along the way. Take it easy next few days. 

Starry - sorry you had mixed news today. It must be really frustrating when you are geared up for the next part of the process. Fingers crossed that the buserilin does the trick. 

Lainsy - hmmm. Not sure I would be admitting to going to see Enrique  Relax, shop loads, sing, dance and promise you won't think of the op until you are on the way home. 

FionaMc - Nice to hear from you - wondered where you had gone to. Congrats on getting to Wk19 or so. Are you in stupid elastic waisted trousers too? Wore a pair to work today. Felt like I was sitting in my trackie bottoms!

Button, Bloofuss, Mrs Coops, SnS and everyone I've missed   - sorry, could only find the waving Santa.....

Finally, Dons - WAHEY!!! Brilliant news, lovely names, well done you 

T


----------



## twinkle123

Just had the phone call!!!! 10 out of 11 of my eggs have fertilized so I'm in for my ET on Saturday at 9.30am.  Praying this will be the one     Don't know if I can handle moving onto IVF cycle number 5!

Sorry my posts have been a bit me-me-me recently.  Promise to read back what you've all been saying.

Exciting day of lying in front of the TV today, while doping myself up on arnica, Q10, vitamin A, pregnacare and loads of water.  

Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

good luck for Saturday Susan! you know we're all praying for you...       enjoy your lazy day & will be thinking of you on Saturday!

well, did a PG test this morning & BFN - was expecting it to be though, so not that !!! don't think AF is due til Monday at the earliest...just felt the urge to POAS this morning!  getting the feeling that AF might be on her way - very tired come mid-afternoon, eating chocolate/sweeties like that are going out on fashion and VERY bloated! still can't explain the funny pains I was getting last Saturday (5DPO) & Monday (7DPO) though - was also dizzy on Monday & Tuesday!!! reading too much into things me thinks... 

sorry, don't have time for personals today - have hardly lifted a pen since I came in this morning! 

i am reading on a regular basis though, so a *BIG* hello to everyone on here! i'm keeping up-to-date with everyone's news!!!

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry it was a BFN Gillian   I know you weren't building your hopes up for anything else this time but it's still a huge disappointment when it's confirmed.  
Hopefully next month will be the one  
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

oh, i'm really not worried!  i'm not out for this month yet - i just think it was too early to test!!!    the game ain't over til the witch arrives!  i'm gonna be knicker-watching all weekend...  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry Gillian - I misread that.  So there's still a chance it could work out?  Really hope so      
Hope you're getting some work done and not spending all day on here!  
xxx


----------



## tracey p

hi all and thank you for the hellos!!   

i cant believe there is so many people on here, think half the time i felt like i was the only person goin through this, and its sad to see theres more and that more people having been waiting for so long!! (hope that doesnt sound affending to people).
im on second round of clomid and i have a dilemma, i have crohn's and have been waiting for a mri scan i was due to go 28 this month.  and i phoned today to check everything and she has told me that i have to be 100 percent sure  not pregnant so would not be allowed to try this month (they use some sort of dye).  So i have cancelled the scan as dont want to miss another month especially after taking the clomid,  now im thinkin might of been better to get it out the road with woops!!   im getting the scan as i have recurrent pains under right rib cage which the thought firsty was  an inflamed gallbladder no stones ive been having the pain on and off for the last year and a half so think another year of living off of paracetmol when its ats worst i could handle (silly i know),( i still think it is but every time I'm ill they always blame my crohn's)  i have been fine over the last 2 years and not on any meds just a short burst of steroids!!.
all my family say should o just went for it.,but then they dont really understand  how i feel when u have to give up a month cos i think that it could o been the month. i was the same when i had to have the hsg done i cried cos dinna want to miss out on a  month!!!   

really sorry for rantin just felt i had to get it off my chest and your opinion's would be great on what u think cos most u ladies probably knows more what it feels like.
sorry again for  the rant XX


----------



## fionamc

to everyone.  I am going to try to be a better poster, so here is my second in three days!

Susan, how are you feeling?  I have never had OHSS, so I don't know how long it takes for you to start feeling its effects but here's  you don't get it this time and that ET goes ahead on Sat with no complications.  10 out of 11 is a great fertilization rate too.  Really hoping you don't have to do a 5th cycle.

Lainsy - hope you managed to pick up some bargains at the Metro Centre and that you enjoyed the concert.

Mrs.Coops - it is so tempting to POAS isn't it?  Hope you were just too early and that AF stays away for the next nine months at least!

Starrynight - Hope that the PCOS doesn't make things any harder than they already are.  Can they drain the cysts?  Hope blood results are ok so you can start down regging at the end of the month.  We don't know whether we are having a boy or a girl yet - 20 week scan is on Tues but I am fairly sure they won't tell us but no harm in asking I suppose.  We had a 4D scan with DS and deliberated for ages whether to find out the sex.  In the end we did find out and never regretted the decision.  DH and I were able to call him by name from then on and the surprise of having a baby was enough for me on his birth day!  Will probably have a sexing scan this time - 4D too expensive now that I am not working.  Would be delighted with either though.

Tissy - still able to wear some of my jeans  but they are size 16 to start with!  On 'big' days, I have worn maternity stuff but find the over the bump ones go up to my oxters and the under the bump ones constantly need hauking (?sp) up.  How long until your 20 week scan?

Tracey - I can understand how you feel about not wanting to miss a month trying but when you are in pain, it might be better to have the scan sooner rather than later.  When you get pg, you can have a fair few aches and pains at the best of times (from my experience - but maybe that is just because I am 'elderly'!), so maybe better to find out what is causing them so you don't add to the discomfort.  I was silly way back before we started treatment.  We were told not to 'do the deed' the month before my laparoscopy, as they can't do it if pg.  I thought, "what's the harm - we have never got pg in all this time of trying."  Well, AF was late and it turned out to be a chemical pg, the only natural BFP I had before this one.  My op had to be rescheduled, therefore delaying the start of our treatment.  Hope you get things sorted the way you want.

Hello to anyone else.

Fiona X


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quickie as my boy keeps me busy.  Good Luck Susan for tomorrow 10 is an excellent number well done girls.  Will be thinking about you.

Hello to all you other ladies have been trying to keep up with you all but have "mum brain" so will just send you all the biggest of hugs for whereever you are in your treatment.

Lyle beckons me again

Bye for now

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.
Had to phone the hospital today because I'm still in quite a lot of pain.  I was getting concerned because all the aches and pains have moved from below my tummy button to above.  The nurse said not to panic though and as long as I'm drinking and peeing it all out, then I should be fine.

TMI coming up (sorry!) I'm feeling quite constipated although I'm managing to go easily enough.  A bit shocked today though when it was a greeny/black colour.  I'm hoping that's why I'm feeling so uncomfortable.  Also because I have a heart murmur, I had a huge amount of antibiotics given to me as well as a pessary.  It was mentioned a few cycles ago that having that much can give you a dodgy tummy.

Nothing is every simple with me!  

Still enjoying lying watching daytime TV.  Think I would get bored of it after a while!  
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Just on to give Susan a good luck for tomorrow message.  DH is waiting for me in livingroom and I keep telling him I am coming but I really wanted to post something for you!!!            



Hi to the rest of you

Button
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Just a quickie - Susan, lots of luck for tomorrow. Make sure the embryologist picks out a couple of your finest!

T


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck for today Susan, sorry I haven't been online for a few days but wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck. xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone

That's me home from my ET with a 8 cell and a 7 cell on board.   Once again, there was a problem with the transfer and those scary, long scissors had to come out again to cut my cervix again.  Test date is the 31st May.

I'm still sore from my EC but getting slowly better.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.  
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quick one to say hello to everyone, and sending positive thoughts for you Susan!!! xx


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one for you Susan!  i've got my fingers crossed for you - really hope that you get the right result on 31st May!    fingers crossed I get my BFP this week too & we can be bump buddies...  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again. Forgot to say that out of the 10 fertilized eggs (not counting the 8 cell and 7 cell which I got put back), the rest don't look particularly amazing.  They're going to try getting them to blasts for Monday and hopefully freeze them then.  The embryologist said not to be too hopeful though!  Just so frustrating when I started with 38 follicles and it came down to only 2 good embies.    Could do with getting some in the freezer this time because we didn't get anything last time either.

It must tell them something that they don't divide too well and I'm sure there must be some kind of test they can do?  
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey 

Just a quick message from me.  I am doing okay and thanks for all your lovely messages.  Still having my wobbles and can no longer watch Nicola on Emmerdale as scan photos upset me. Mind you pretty much everything is a sensative subject right now.  Or it seems that way. Have finally stopped bleeding after the MC and I am sure I will get stronger in time.

Belates congrats to SNS and Dons.  Lovely lovely names.  Hope you are all well.

Fantastic news susan.  It is quality not quantity.

Love and hugs  

Angela xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls
Need a quick answer so hope somebody is about.  I started my stims on Thur, nasal spray today but i have just had a total memory block.........is it usually just one spray 4 times a day or is it 2 sprays??  I have done this so many times now but have totally forgot.  I think its just the one spray 4 times a day but want to be sure and i think the clinic is closed this PM, worried now incase i don't take the proper dose.  Thats what i get for being to blase when the nurse was talking me through it as if i knew it all becasue i've done it so many times! 

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## angelina1976

Hi Sharon

Sorry I have never done the nasal sprays.  Did not want to ignore your message though.  Is there an out of hours number you can try?  It might be on your fertility clinic's answering machine.

Angela xx


----------



## angelina1976

PS Can someone blow my bubbles they are sitting at number 13  too unlucky a number


----------



## twinkle123

Blown you some bubbles Angela   Do you know there's a word for having the fear of the number 13?  It was on Friends this morning! A bit of useless information for you there!!!

Sharon - I've never used nasal sprays either so can't help. Sorry!  Hopefully someone will be able to answer your question. 

Susan
x


----------



## fionamc

Hi to all, but especially to Angela and Susan.  When I was in bed the other night after posting, I realised that I hadn't mentioned you Angela.  I was so, so sorry to hear your news and it will take a long time to feel better and you will never forget.  A M/C is difficult for anyone, never mind when it has taken so long to get there in the first place (will blow you some more bubbles too).

Susan, it sounds pretty awful that they needed to use scissors for ET again - hope you are not too sore and that the 2ww passes as quickly as it can - not that it ever does!  Hope you and Mrs.Coops can celebrate BFP's together.

Sharon - sorry I am like the others who have replied and have never used the nasal spray.  Hope you are able to get in contact with someone from the clinic to put your mind at ease re dosage.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend despite the dreich weather.

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Susan lots of luck for your 2ww   .  Hope this is your time.

Angela good to hear from you, you will get stronger with time  .

Had a great time down in Newcastle, did lots of shopping and really enjoyed the metro centre.  Got home at 10pm last night and then was up again at 4.30am this morning to go off down to Glasgow for the footie    .  Looking forward to a nice relaxing day tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## tissyblue

Evening!

Hope Susan is feeling a bit less sore after the ET.   for you and sending some sticky vibes! Are you going to manage to take some days off school?

Lainsy - you are nuts - 4.30am  Hope you managed to put your feet up today.

Angela - good to have you back with us. Fingers crossed that all goes your way next time.

Sharon - sorry, I was a needle girl all the way through so no clue about the sprays. Hope you found an answer on one of the other FF pages.

Well DH and I drove down to Ayrshire today for 15 mins of fun with seven beagle pups. Three and a half weeks old so starting to look like pups rather than guinea pigs....In a few weeks, one will be coming home with us  

Have a good week everyone


----------



## Mummy30

Hi all  

Quick post as you can imagine how chaotic things are here!!

Mind you, its GREAT!!

Quick low down on what happened on the 12th.....
Woke up in hospital at 5.30am and was just wondering if i had the energy to go for a pee when my waters broke.... well one of them anyway... wasnt expecting it.  The MW on nightshift got me sorted and i called DP and told him not to panik but to come in ...... he panicked!! LOL

Went down to the recovery ward at around 7.30ish and i started contractions, i was monitored on the CTG and both twins were fine.  So many docs, anaesthetists (sp?), mws, nurses etc were coming with forms and information and i just had to wait for the theatre to be ready for us as there was an emergency.

My contratctions were starting to get regular but although sore, not too bad, i was classed as semi emergency due to my low lying placenta and the fact that i was contracting and then my other sac of waters went at around 8.45am.

Eventually it was our turn to be wheeled in, not sure of the time, must have been after 930am. What a shock i got going into theatre, id never imagined it being so big and airy! I was chatting away to one of the ladies in theatre as i knew her and she was holding my hand as the needle went in my back, i started shaking and was teary as i was so nervous.  But anyway... it was fine and my legs soon went heavy and numb... bizarre feeling! The section commenced and i didnt know a thing about it until someone said, 2 mins to babies!!  EEEKKKKK we just wanted to hear them cry! Eventually, after a long 2 mins Aiden was born at 1049, arms and legs flying and screaming... nothing wrong with his lungs then!  I was crying, DP was just grinning from ear to ear, and then Caitlyn arrived again with arms and legs everywhere, screaming too. They were brought over to us and i got to hold one of them and DP had the other, no idea who was who though! It was just so magical seeing them at long last and we fell in love with them instantly.

I eventually got back up to the ward 5 hours later as i was quite ill coming round from the anasthetic.

I had a blood transfusion on friday night as my HB levels were 86 but both babies were doing well.

Caitlyn lost too much of her allowed 10% birth weight so i was on 3 hourly strict feeds with her to boost her weight and thankfully it went up enough for us to get home yesterday.

And for my Aberdeen chit chatters..... the staff at Aberdeen were absolutely fantastic both before and after the birth and i didnt need to go up[ to peterhead, i didnt really want to as i was treated so well. so if anyone is heading that way soon, its some peace of mind for you. I was in hazelhead ward. The food isnt that great but its ok lol. 

Anyway, better go cut and paste this as im not typing it out again and again.... hope theres not too much spelling mistakes...


----------



## abdncarol

dons how perfect are your 2 little babies, they are just adorable, had a wee tear in my eye when I seen the photos of the 2 of them, you must be so delighted.  Congratulations to you all   xx  Sounds like you had quite a time of it with your waters breaking but sure they are worth it and it's great your home already.  give them both a big cuddle from me.  
Susan hope you're doing okay chummie with your 2 little ones onboard, hope this 2WW passes so quick for you and keeping my fingers, toes and everythign crossed that this is your time,      .  We're all here for you to get you through the dreaded 2WW and hope work isn't too stressful or busy for you.
Tissy how fab re the puppies, we had a beagle when I was younger and the puppies are just soooo cute.  Sometimes I think I'd like another dog to keep Monty company but he's so settled now and the thought of going through the chewing stage again puts me off.  We had to drive 8 hours to get Monts in Lincoln but well worth it and wouldn't swap him for the world.
Sharon sorry I never had the nasal sprays either so can't help there.
Glad you enjoyed your football Lainsy and your shopping in Newcastle.  
Big hello and hugs to everyone else, especially our 4 little babies we now have on here,    
Angela will send you a wee note on ******** petal, but nice to see you on here and sending you big  .
Had a pretty quiet weekend, we've only had one phonecall about the house and the lady came on Saturday so it's not looking like a quick sale for us, oh well, might be skint for most of the year!!  We took my mum out to see the new one at the weekend and then went to choose tiles and kitchen worktop, so many decisions for little old me to make!  Then yesterday we headed to bridge of don to choose paint and have a wander around Stirling - what an exciting life I lead  .  Today I had to head to the big B&Q for a light I like for the new kitchen, for some reason I ended up in Portlethen!!  What a dolly, blaming it on hormones, and had to head back into Aberdeen again.  Mike said it's an age thing, gggrrrr!!  Have my sister and mum coming out to Ellon tomorrow to look for an outfit for my mum for my niece's wedding in July.  I don't have a clue what I'm going to wear, right now a marquee might be the only thing that will fit!!!!  Not going to look my best but not complaining at all, can try to lose all the weight for my other niece's wedding next May instead.  Still always nervous about this little one in my tum, if he/she is growing okay, is her heart beating all right, why does she not move around more, etc etc etc.  Just terrified of losing this little one too, I have an appt with a counsellor at the hospital on Thursday so will see how that goes.  I've never been to one before but really need some kind of help as I really am going   with all my worries.  
Well that's my unexciting update, hope you're all fine.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. 

Ooh, love your story Dons. Such a positive inspiration to all of us. Give them both a huge cuddle from me.   

Carol - quite a domesticated time you're having just now what with paint, tiles...   Good luck with the outfit hunting. 

Feeling quite disappointed today because at my ET on Saturday, the embryologist said she would phone today if they managed to get any of my other 10 embies to blasts.  There's been no phone call so guessing they didn't manage.  Makes me think that if the rest didn't make it, have the 2 which have been put back stopped developing too?

Also, really confused why I can have 38 follicles, have 11 eggs removed, 10 fertilise and we only end up with 2 good quality!  

Went back to work today and have to say my mind wasn't really on the job.  2 horrible teenagers were almost having a full-blown fight in the corner before I noticed! It normally wouldn't get that far!!!

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Dons great to hear from you.  Your twins are just adorable and I must admit I had a wee tear too when I seen the photos of them, so gorgeous.  I just love the photo of the two of them lying side by side.  Hope you are getting into a nice routine with them and don't forget to pop into my work when you are in town one day, I will be so excited getting to see them 

Carol sounds like you are having a fun time picking things for your new house .

Susan, hopefully the embryologist just hasn't had time to phone you today and she will phone tomorrow with good news, meantime you look after the 2 embies you have .

I had a nice quiet day yesterday relaxing after the hectic few days I've had.  I was glad when dh went to work in the afternoon as I had the afternoon and evening to myself and all I did was sit and watch tv, it was great .

  to all our lovely babies and hope everyone is well.


----------



## twinkle123

Well, no phone call from the embryologist so I've got no frosties.   She was only going to phone if it was good news. Don't understand why they don't develop better.  

Not much to report here. Went to work, shouted at teenagers, came home to find DH lounging about watching TV with the tea not started.  I'm starving and he's had the day off!  

3rd year reports to finish for tomorrow so that's tonights exciting job! 
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as my boy keeps me busy............. (Dons don't know hoe you will cope with 2) loved your story where will I find the pics of the little ones have you posted them on ********??

Susan - 2ww hellish time sending you hugs chin up and keep well.

BIG hello to all

D x


----------



## tissyblue

Donsbabe - nice to hear from you and great that you are doing so well  

Susan - sorry to hear you got no frosties but remember they will have selected the best embies so stay   that this is your turn! Easy to say, I know....

Carol - hope your appointment goes ok on  Thursday and that you manage to get some reassurance/support. You're getting there, one day at a time!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all chilling out.

Getting a bit freaked out with the other board I "use" (2nd Tri). They all seem so organised and KNOWLEDGABLE. Not sure if that just happens or if I actually have to start realising that this pg thing is for real and start paying attention.

Have celebrated my lack of knowledge re all things pg by making rock buns. No raisins so put in choc chips instead. Mix was a bit sloppy so they are fighting for position on the baking tray. Smell nice though!

DH knows that the real reason I'm baking tonight is cos I should really be cleaning the shower. Yuk.


----------



## twinkle123

Mmm!!! Rock buns with choc chips.  Sounds fine.   
Supposed to be writing reports but getting bored so thought I'd waste time on here again!


----------



## Lainsy

Susan sorry to hear you've no frosties, but as tissy says they will have picked the best ones for you and they will be safe and sound inside you    

Tissy, rock buns with choc chips sounds lovely, I can almost smell them too.  Fancy coming up to Mintlaw with some  

Just been doing quiz tonight, my goodness was it difficult    but a great laugh as usual.

Back off to ******** now, I spend my life on there


----------



## Mummy30

bloo - yeah they are on ********...... ill PM u! 

Absolutly knackered today, its catching up with me now.

Susan - how are you getting on??     
CArol - hope everythings well xx
Lainsy - i went past your work today but couldnt get parked... shock horror... will be in soon though!


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! can't believe I am up at 7am of a morning, but can't get back to sleep for love nor money...

sorry for the me post today, but I need advice...

I have had some symptoms since 5DPO. I was expectng AF to show her face on Monday or Tuesday, but no sign of her as yet! Have been peeing on cheapy PG tests (Ultra Sensitive ones) since last Friday, but always getting a BFN!

POAS again last night and got the faintest of faint lines ... and I mean really faint! Went round to DH's work to see if he could see it, and if he twisted it towards the light, he could! After a very sleepless night, I POAS again this morning, but this time used a Tesco's Own PG Test. Another faint line, which after about 4/5 minutes got darker...it's still not as strong as the Control Line, but its a line nonetheless! Also pee'd on another cheapy test and got another faintest of faint line within a few minutes...

DH thinks the line's should be darker than they are, so not getting too excited! he wants me to get in touch with the FC, see if I can get bloods taken to confirm! what you lovely girls think?

a very excited Gillian xx

p.s. a *BIG*, *HUGE* hello to everyone on here! i've been lurking & reading all your news, just not had time to reply!!! me bad...


----------



## abdncarol

Mrs coops that is looking so hopeful, getting excited for you.  When I fell pregnant this time the line was soooo faint to be begin with but Mike was convinced I was pregnant as it was the same when I fell pregnant the first time.  I also had some bleeding beforehand so I couldn't believe that I was but then I did one of those clear blue digital ones and it came out clear as 1-2 weeks pregnant.  those tests are about £12 but that's when it hit home with me.  Good luck and keep us posted!!!!   
Susan sorry to hear about your other frosties, that is so disappointing for you petal but    this is your  month and that you'll soon have you BFP, really do wish that for you and your husband.  
Dons lovely to hear from you, everything fine with me thanks, baby  moving around this morning and healthy heartbeat heard so I can go jump in the shower and get busy now.  Still getting those cramps but as long as the baby is ok then all fine.  going for one of those 2D scans next Saturday so that will be exciting, want to find out what we're having, can't wait!! Dreading the counsellor tomorrow, just don't know what to say really and do feel I'm better than I was earlier on in the pregnancy but will go just to keep hubbie happy.  
Big big hugs to everyone and hope you all have a nice day.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

Thanks Carol - i'm so excited!  Spoke to Sandra at the FC, who basically said 'a Line's a Line'!!!    so looks like i'm due 26th January!

am booked in for a 7 week scan on 10th June, just to check everything is where it should be & that there is only one baby!!!   

wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo!!!  how the hell am I supposed to get any work done today?

xx


----------



## starrynight

Just a quick post to say congrats to mrs coops!!! There is nothing better than seeing that little line its even better seeing the words pregnant u know with the digital ones. I bet u don't know wot 2 do with ourself and cant stop smiling.

Susan hope the 2ww goes by quick for you keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Dons and congrats again on your little ones and it sounds like your care was really good.

Carol bet you cant wait to find out if you having a blue or pink one.

Hi to everyone else fiona, tissy, bloo, sns, lainsy, angelina, and to anyone i have missed xx


----------



## gmac2304

Thanks Starrynight!
xx


----------



## tracey p

hi all i have been Reading through all the posts, and just never sure what to write,,      still nae sure of some of the abbreviation's!!  

just wanted to say a big well done to mrscoops and sending out good luck to everyone on here,  i know it is so hard to stay positive.  and sending out some baby luck to you all  also like to say congrats to the new mummys. 

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Have you come back down to earth yet Mrs coops? I'm just so delighted for you, really made my morning to hear your news, big big hugs to you  .  
Tracey don't worry about what to write, I just seem to rabble any old rubbish   and just ask for abbreviations, it takes a wee while to get used to them.
Carol
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Woo hoo Gillian!!!!!!!! What a great thing to read when I logged on just now. So excited for you       You must be over the moon!!!! CONGRATULATIONS   Hopefully I'll be joining you on the 31st May when my 2ww will be over.  
Been having strange aches and cramps today so my mind has been in overdrive. Hoping it's a good sign because I don't think I can go through a 5th IVF. 

Had some amazing thunderstorms and torrential rain on the way home from work.  Got home and it's a bright, sunny day.  How can 40 miles make such a huge difference.  

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Susan hope it's great news that you're having cramps, roll on 31st as know the 2ww can seem like a lifetime.  Really really want it to be your turn next xx


----------



## gmac2304

Thanks Susan! i am delighted, although am only 4 weeks so don't want to get my hopes up *TOO* much! 

how many days past ur ET is today? i was getting lots of funny niggly pains down beside where my ovaries are 5 & 7 days past ovulation - I am convinced that it was implantation pains! fingers crossed you're having the same thing...   

big hello to everyone else! have got a busy night ahead of me, so this is just a short post! hope we're all well...

xx


----------



## twinkle123

MrsCoops - I had my ET on Saturday (3 day transfer) so now 4 days past ET. I'm 7 days past EC.  Don't remember having these pains any other time.  

Completely unrelated to anything - we've got baby birds nesting in our roof just above the room I'm sitting in and what a racket they're making.  Been cheeping and tweeting for weeks now and I can hear them madly trying to flap their wings.  I'm hoping there isn't a gap going through to the loft.  Not going up there just incase.  Don't know what kind of mess I'll be faced with!  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

WOW Mrs Coops that is great news I am SOOOOO cuffed for you well done -  

Susan I SO hope you are next positive vibes coming your way (Lyle and I will do a pregnancy dance for you) LOL

Dons - have joined ******** but haven't a clue about it - if you get time to PM me could maybe drop me a few hints n tips - hugs to the twinies

Lyle had his first injections today (eeeeeek) daddy took day off his work and he came so he was "bad cop" and I was "good cop" (there with all the cuddles and kisses etc afterwards - but he was such a brave boy and was really good - just to keep an eye on him.

Big Hugs to all other ladies

D x


----------



## Lainsy

MrsCoops on your  !  I was on ******** earlier and I did wonder if I was reading too much into things and couldn't wait to get home to read your post on here !!!!  I am so chuffed for you  

Carol good luck with Counsellor tomorrow, I am sure it will help you a lot and good to hear everything going well with baby.

Tracey good to hear from you and don't worry about the abbreviations you will soon pick them up, I certainly didn't have a clue when I started on here   and now I'm educating my best friend as I am always using abbreviations in our emails!!  

Susan some more positive vibes for your 2ww    .  All these pregnancies has got to rub off on the rest of us  

 to Lyle for his first injections!  

Big   to everyone else !


----------



## fionamc

to everyone.

Cogratulations Mrs. Coops on your  - that's just great news.

Hopefully the pains you are feeling are implantation Susan.  this is THE ONE!  Bet you are glad to have the reports out of the way.  DS is a teacher too and feels the rest of this term is fairly manageable!

Donsbabe - A tear came to my eye reading about the births of Aiden and Caitlyn.  Huge congrats and hope you are getting settled in and are not too tired!

Hello to Bloo and Lyle and SnS and  Vincent - the same goes for you on the tiredness front.

Hope you get on OK at the counsellor tomorrow Carol - glad to hear baby is kicking away and you don't feel the need for the appointment so much.  We are also going to book a sexing scan - we had one for DS but went to Livingstone as they didn't do them in Aberdeen at that time.

We had our 20 week scan yesterday.  All seems to be OK but baby wasn't in a very helpful position, so need to go back next week just to check heart properly.

Hi to Tracey, Starry, Tissy, Lainsy, Button and anyone I have missed.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHH  just typed a post and lost the lot by mistake. Anyway I was saying sorry I haven't been on much but my wee man is keeping me very busy!!!! I am loving it though, he slept for 8 hours last night, clever wee boy he is!!

Haven't managed to catch up on everyones news but hope all is well.

I did notice Mrs Coops news - so huge congrats on your BFP!!!! So chuffed for you!!

xx

Anyway off to pack, Vincent is off on his 1st holiday this weekend, off to Berwick-Upon-Tweed to visit DH grandparents. So speak to you all soon.


----------



## Lainsy

Just a quick hello before I head out shopping tonight!

Donsbabe thanks for coming into my work today with the twins, it was lovely to see them and you are looking well.  They are absolutely gorgeous and adorable and I SO WANT ONE  .  Gosh if I wasn't broody before, I sure am now  

SNS hope you, dh and vincent enjoy your hols 

Hope everyone else is having a good week !


----------



## tissyblue

Wahey MrsCoops!!! Great news. Bits crossed for you.

Nice to hear from the new mums too - big wave to all the babies!

Had my 16 wk appointment today with the midwife and heard the heartbeat for the first time. V emotional and a bit surreal! Our 4th wedding anniversary today so a day to remember.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all dodging the showers.
T


----------



## Mummy30

Mrscoops - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!   BFP!!!!!!
Lainsy - nice meeting you today, hope i didnt look too shattered lol
Susan - thinking of you every day....     
Carol - glad everythings going smoothly for you... make the most of it, i miss my bump!
bloo - totally forgot to pm you the other day.... hopefully ill remember after this!

Ive just been sitting here in tears.......  had a nightmare of a night with the twins. caitlyn now is settled and sleeping but aiden has been screming all night.  All he wants to do is to "suck", he gets so frustrated with himself if he cant find his fingers or the edge of the blanket to suck and goes mad, scratching his face and screaming. I have tried him with a dummy which he loves and does settle him but as soon as if falls out his mouth he cries.  Theres no way im waking up during the night every 10 mins or so putting his dummy back in for him, so im trying not to use that again.  I really really hope he sleeps ok tonight... im shattered. Was going to snooze this afternoon but granny came in .... again... and i couldnt turn her away lol.  he has now settled lying with his head on my shoulder sleeping.  I feel guilty as they are so innocent and heres me in tears....  Got MW tomorrow to get Caitlyn weighed,   she has put on weight.. feeling guilty for not breastfeeding now.

Sorry for me post, just having a bad night..


----------



## fionamc

Donsbabe - it's bound to be really difficult with twins, as well as having an older son to look after.  Hope you get some sleep tonight.  Is DH still off on paternity leave to share some of the care?

Tissy - I have only heard our baby's heartbat once at 15 weeks.  I cried so much on the way home but not after our scans.  We have booked a sexing scan for a week on Saturday - can't wait to find out!

Susan - hope time is not dragging too much.

Mrs.Coops - how many more tests have you done!!!

Hello to everyone else.

Fiona X


----------



## Mummy30

morning - oh dear look at the time lol, been up with caitlyn since 530 lol.  im 100% positive that she has a poorly tummy, she is moaning and bringing her knees up to her chest every now and again. Sure she is constipated. So she is now in her moses basket with the dreaded dummy lol.  Im being nice and not wakening DP!

Fiona - yeah he is on paternity leave, and not really coping with the sleepless nights lol.  Well, he is great actually but is just a crab a noo!! 

My strategy today is that he will think im being nice getting up at 5.30 and not wakening him that he will let me sleep this afternoon for a bit!!


----------



## mommyof2

Hello ladies!

Havent been here posting for a while now but have been keeping up with most of the posts.

Well wanted to say congrats to all the new babies being born on this thread...may this lucky trend and thread continue!!!   

I have been doing alright....just getting over being sick for about a month now....which is scary coz i feel like i am eating loads......anyways, just thought i drop in and said hello everyone!!!

Big   and   to all out there and special hugs to the babies as well!!!

-May-


----------



## gmac2304

*Dons* - just seen the new pics you've just added to **!! the twin's are sooo gorgeous... i am SO jealous of Lainsy! me wants to see them too!  hope u manage to get some sleep today tho!

*S'n'S* - same goes for you! been having a gander on bebo - Vincent is soooo cute! hope he enjoys his first holibobs! 

*Carol * - hope u got on good yesterday! sometimes just having a moan to someone does you the world of good...

*Susan* - how are you doing? less than 10 days til testing!!! you have no idea how much I have my fingers crossed that this is your month - as I'm sure everyone else on here has too!!! you so deserve this to be your turn... 

*HUGE* hello to everyone else on here - Tissy, Lainsy, Trying4No2, Starry, Fiona, Tracey, Bloo, Susan!!!  hope ur all well!

thanks to everyone for their Congrats & Best Wishes - still hasn't quite sunk in!!! i still don't have any 'BIG' symptoms like MS, but am still weeing for Scotland & am _soooo_ tired come 6pm! have done a PG test every morning since, but still getting faint lines - ASDA test took about 10 minutes for the line to actually appear! is it still a  if it takes that long to appear? got another line on a Tesco test this morning, but again it took between 5 and 10 minutes to appear! is this because I am only 4+3, so still technically very early on to detect a ?

i am just so scared that its going to turn out that there has never been a baby, just false positives! 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Supervising time-out (where teachers send the naughty children to get them out of their class!) and so far there's nobody here.  Hope it stays like this.

MrsCoops - I think your weeing for Scotland and being so tired are definite signs that it's a BFP.  As the clinic says, a line is a line so stop panicking!!! Easier said than done I would imagine though.  

Nice to hear from you May. Glad you've been doing alright and hope the sickness stops soon for you.  

Dons - sounds like a good plan you not disturbing DP if it means you'll get some sleep later on.  

As for me, still plodding along during this 2ww.  Started the obsessive knicker-watching already.  I worked out that if it doesn't work and I start bleeding, it should start on Wednesday (if it goes the same way as last time).  Really, really praying it will work.      Even worked out my due date on the calendar here if it's successful!

Hope all the little babies are doing well. Big hugs to them all    

Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

hi Susan! i'm still knicker watching, it doesn't stop when you get your !!! 

did my back in this morning *and* was feeling yucky at lunchtime *and* the tiredness has kicked in for the day, so i'm feeling affa sorry for myself today! *AAAAAAND* i'm going to my MIL's tonight - i really canna be a*sed!  when does the blooming stage start? 

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy, how wonderful for you hearing the heartbeat for the first time, it is bound to be very emotional.  What a lovely day to remember.

Susan hope you didn't have any naughty children today  .  Hope your 2ww isn't dragging too much  

Dons, hope you got some sleep this afternoon.  Seen the new photos on **, they are gorgeous - I WANT ONE SO BADLY!!! .  How did they get on with midwife today?

May good to hear your getting over the morning sickness.

Mrs Coops, got to stay positive, and as susan says a line is a line.  I can understand why you are jealous of me getting to see the twins .  We should all try to arrange a meet up some time so we can all get to see all the lovely babies and meet each other - what does anyone think?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan hope you're coping well with the dreaded wait and not going too  , at least it's the weekend now, do you get Monday off?
Dons the new photos are fab, the twins are just gorgeous and your son is very cute too, you must be chuffed to bits.  Hope you managed to get a snooze this afternoon.
Lainsy I'd definitely be up for a meet, we've spoke about it before and just never got around to organising it.  
Mrs Coops I'm still on knicker watching and I'm 23 weeks tomorrow!  You must be over the moon, are you telling any of your family just yet or waiting a wee while?
May glad you're feeling better now.
Fiona and Tissy hearing that hearbeat is just fantastic, I have a confession, listen to mine every day with the doppler but having the midwife do it makes it feel so real.  We are going for a 2D scan next Saturday too!  So nervous that all is okay but excited too to know what we're having.  Going to tell you ladies but no one else apart from my mum.  
Well my appt yesterday to see the counsellor was cancelled.  Only got the letter 5 mins before I left the house, would have been so annoyed if I'd gone to the hospital to find out it had been rescheduled.  Might just cancel next week, see how I cope this week as do feel a little stronger and know the further on I am the more chance for the baby so do have slightly less weepy, stressful days than earlier on.  
Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?  We're going to pick a fireplace and carpets tomorrow....how exciting eh and then cleaning together on Sunday, poor Mike his weekends are so boring these days!  Still no interest about the house so think it will be beans on toast from end of July onwards for Mike and I, hopefully it will all work out in the end.  
Big hello to everyone I've missed and huge hugs to the Aberdeenshire babies.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Carol - I don't have Monday off unfortunately.  Just work, work, work as usual. There's only one week left before the change of timetable so planning on taking it pretty easy next week.  Don't think my mind will be on the job anyway - too worried about my knicker-watching and analysing every slight twinge and cramp!  

Lainsy - I'd be up for a meet too.  Like Carol said, it's been mentioned before but nothing came of it.  My only concern would be that we're all at completely different stages and would everyone be comfortable round each other?  

MrsCoops - has it sunk in yet?!?  

Just been making some money on ebay. Well, DH has but he's useless at computers so I've been dealing with it. A little bit of commission for me, I think!  

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Mrs Coops - seems so long ago now since my BFP but I can assure you that I was EXACTLY the same and as Carol says it never changes you still always knicker check and think the worse  

Susan - How you coping on the 2ww I am thinking bout you  

Carol - Hope the 2D scan goes well keep us posted  

Dons - I have added you as a friend on ******** so hopefull with get to see those adorable twinies of yours soon  

Big hugs to all other ladies and I would love a meet up if all you guys would be okay with meeting me and the wee man xxx

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone.

Now into the 2nd week of my 2ww and time seems to have stood still.  Feeling quite positive about everything today.  Thinking that as it's my 4th cycle (3rd complete cycle) the odds are that it should work this time!   Ask me again tomorrow though and I'll probably have a completely different attitude. No 2 days are the same!  

Still obsessively knicker-watching, reading too many fertility books and analysing every ache and cramp.  Nothing new there!!!  

Looks a really nice day today so should get organised and stop sitting about it my PJs.

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan -   pleased you're having a good day - you deserve one!

Off to Macduff today and tom for the Coast festival. DH has a photography exhibition and has been up there since Friday. His idea of a romantic weekend away   Will take my knitting   and DVD set of Shameless. Now on Series 2!

On the subject of meeting up, personally I would like to meet you guys. We share one thing in common which is the fact that we think that chatting to others who have been through/are going through trying to get pregnant has helped us. I know I have told you guys way more than I have shared with my family and friends about how I'm feeling and what is worrying me. But I totally accept that others might be more comfortable with leaving it as web friends. 

We could always set up a big "blind date" and see who comes along - mind you, any random stranger wandering past with a pram is likely to be dragged in!


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  how are we all today? did everyone have a nice weekend?

i've been struggling with my sore back all weekend, so not had much fun...  ...thought it was feeling better this morning, but now am sitting at a desk, its giving me gip again!  never mind, shouldn't complain...there are people a lot worse off than me!

re meeting up, I would be up for that! i feel like i '_know_' you all so well although we have never met! maybe Tissy's suggestion of a 'Blind Date' is a good idea - we could all agree to meet under the clock in the Railway Station with a P&J tucked under our arm & a daffodil in our hand!!! 

xx


----------



## tracey p

hi to all the girls, hope everybody had a good weekend,  it just passes to quick  .

thats me now on my 2ww and prayin this  is the month   .countin down the days 

hope everyone is keepin fine 

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

susan and tracey -     hang on in there...... 
MrsCoops - PMSL at the railway meeting place with p&j and daffodil LOL  
Carol - did u get a fireplace and/or carpet?? you keeping ok?
bloo - yeah ive got you on **, your son is just gorgeous, looks like he hasnt a care in the world eh!  

My two are putting the weight on and im sure they are having a wee spurt as they are now feeding on demand about 3 hourly!  I dread going to bed as im just desperate for a full nights sleep and i know DP is too. Its his last week of paternity (2 weeks just isnt long enough) and im dreading tuesday when he goes back, so is he actually.  We made an attempt to go to tesco at danestone today, we were well prepared and relaxed about it all. Fed them when we got there at the cafe, Aiden decided to fill his nappy so it was back downstairs (no changing facilites at cafe... stupid.) and made a right mess of his vest and babygrow.. nightmare, it was everywhere and i didnt have a change of clothes for him. (hmmm maybe not so prepared as i thought i was lol, lesson learnt). Caitlyn screamed the whole place down as she didnt like the trolley seats so she had to be carried. We ended up with heaps of shopping and it didnt fit in the car with our mini bus in the boot taking up all the room! LOL, so all i all it was a disaster but we are laughing now! Online shopping for us from now on i think!


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - bet you learnt plenty lessons from today's Tesco outing!   It can't be easy with 2 teeny tiny babies. 

Tracey - loads of luck to you.     Hopefully we'll both get our BFPs this month  

Feeling quite negative today.  TMI coming up - Had some brownish sludginess this morning and tiny bit of blood yesterday.  I'm due to test on Sunday and not feeling particularly positive about it all today.  Normally I would moan to DH and get lots of cuddles from him but he was at the doctor getting signed off work with stress today so don't want to be all negative round him.   He's having problems at work because they won't employ enough staff and it's virtually impossible to do it all himself. He's also really upset about the whole IVF thing (although he doesn't tend to show it much)

Just can't cope with this cycle not working again  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

susan - just a quickie as am on my phone! could the brown sludge & blood be an implantation bleed? i have my fingers crossed that it is... 
chin up chick!

am away to climb into my bed - am soooo tired! come mid afternoon, i'm like a half shut knife...  will log on again tomoro & write more!

big hello 2 every1 else! xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Dons -Thanks for the comment re my wee man yeah he is a placid wee dude - long may it last..... I had to laugh (sorry) at your shopping escapade as I (in the begining) nwas the same with Lyle totally unprepared for how much clothes they go through  

Susan - Keeps positive I had a brownish "show" when I had my BFP and thought the worst but look at me now   it is an implantation bleed.

Mrs Coops   bout the sore back hope you feel better soon.

Had to laugh about the meet up m- but thought it was usually a "red carnation" would be great to meet you guys as said before feel like I have known you for years and thet you know so much about me  

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Susan don't give up hope, it is probably implantation bleed    .  Hope the week passes quick for you.

Mrs Coops you make me laugh, only prob is are there any daffodils still on the go?  

Dons good to hear your twins are putting on weight and the shopping sounds like fun  

Bloo love the photos of Lyle, he is so gorgeous and I can't believe how big he is getting   to you both.

Big  to everyone else!

Well just as well I can type this as I have no voice after the weekend  .  Down at Dundee on Sunday for the big match and what a game, I sang and shouted myself hoarse and my legs are covered in bruises from all the   up and down.  What an atmosphere, it was just pure magic and I am still on   that we are champions  

Well I am off to hospital today for my hysteroscopy tomorrow.  Fingers crossed this sorts out my af and I can start my next cycle  .  Will let you know how things went when I get home.

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hope all goes well lainsy!
susan -    its just implantation...


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan I too     it is implementation bleeding.  I thought my period had started with this pregnancy as had that horrible brown gungy stuff (sorry TMI) and then it stopped after 2 days and then got my BFP so really do hope it's the same for you.  Don't give up hope yet petal.    I said a little prayer for you last night and rubbed my budhas belly asking for you to be pregnant.
Lainsy sorry I missed you before your hospital appt but hope it all goes well for you and then your AF can finally arrive and you can start your cycle again.
Bloo can't believe how much Lyle has grown already, he is just adorable.  I think I found you on ******** so if you see a friend request from someone with a daft dog as their profile pic then you'll know it's  me  .
Mrs Coops hope the back is a little better now, are you still over the moon about your news, you can't explain the tiredness of those first few months of pregnancy, just knocks you for six.  
Tracey good luck with your 2WW,   for you that this is your month.  
No gossip from me, hubbie away to manchester again til tomorrow and then he has a night out tomorrow night so home alone.  So just plan to watch telly in bed, Britain's Got Talent etc and just be a lazy mary.  
Big hugs to everyone and hello to everyone I've missed.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  just a quick one as our Internal Auditor is waiting for me to go & see him! 

*Lainsy* - hope all goes well tomorrow! will be thinking of you...

*Susan* - how are you today?

*Carol * - back still sore, but better than it has been! as for the tiredness, slept from 7.30pm to 6.30am last night...think it might be the same again tonight!  still over the moon about my  but don't want to get too excited '_just incase_'! i just wish it was time for my 7 week scan, and I can see that everything is OK!

anyway - better run! BIG hello to everyone else...
catch up soon, GiLLiaN xx

p.s. was thinking last night, not heard from Saffa or Gems for a while - if you're lurking, a *BIG HELLO * to you too! hope ur both well...


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Not looking good for me today I'm afraid.  Have been having some brownish sludginess (sorry!!!) on and off for a few days which I was really hoping would be something to do with implantation.  Fresh, red blood appeared today so guessing cycle number 4 is all over.

Had to come home early from work as there there was no way I was going to cope getting through the rest of the day.  Test day isn't until Sunday but not holding out any hope now.

Thanks for thinking about me  

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan I'm so sorry petal and can't imagine how you're feeling but please try to not give up hope although I know that's far easier me sitting here saying that than the reality.  I don't know the right words to say to make you feel better as it is so so hard what you're going through, so much to go through before that dreaded 2ww and then when you feel that all hope is gone again it is just horrendous.  Honey I hope the blood doesn't mean it hasn't worked, I truly truly do and here to chat if you feel up to it, if you need to rant, scream, cry, whatever we're all here routing for you Susan and sending you huge huge  .  I know it's so hard too as your husband is going through a difficult time at the moment, why is life so bloody unfair sometimes.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all,

just a quickie to say hello, thats us back from our wee holiday, it was good but tiring. Susan  - sorry to hear your news   we are here for you!

Anyway still trying to get sorted and unpacked so no personals really I'm afraid.

Hugs for all though!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Just a quicky ladies

Susan sending you the biggest hug ever I am so so sorry for what you are going through but please please don't give up hope it may still be your turn I had a fresh red blood bleed about 4/5 weeks in and thought the worst     that everything still going to go your way.  As Carol said we are all here for you, anytime please just come on and cry, rant rave, scream life is so bloody unfair it makes me want to!!

D x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi

Just thought I would say hello to you all.  Susan  - I am hoping that the bleeding doesnt mean much     that you get a BFP as you deserve one  

Goodluck Lainsy with your hysteroscopy ....who knows maybe we start treatment at the same time!

Mrs Coops Congratulations - you lucky thing....I would so be like you and taking all the pregnancy testing kits under the sun.  Welldone! 

Hiya to all the mummies - how are you all.  So loved your story Dons on the shopping trip

I have nothing to report just have another week and a half before I have my appointment and feeling a bit nervous and ??excited.  Hoped to be pregnant before the appointment (dont we all) but I think old red will rear her head in a few days (what a pain in the behind she is!!).  3 more of family and friends announced their happy news of falling pregnant this week - and oh what fantastic news it is .......NOT who am I kidding and am fed up with pulling the strings behind my ears to make me smile!  Smile is not looking as cheesy as it used to     (For those who have had good news on here I dont mean I am bitter towards you so please do not take offense)  2 of our friends are due to drop next week so it will be another heartfelt visit to mothercare for a pressie (and a sneaky peak of what kind of buggy I would get if I ever was to fall preggers etc - does anyone else do this or am I the only freak that likes to dream alot).

Hi to everyone else I havent mentioned  

Bye for now 
Button
x


----------



## fionamc

Susan -  that your bleed does not mean it is over for this cycle.  It is all so emotionally draining, isn't it?  We used to always have some sort of break/holiday planned out in our heads for each cycle in case it wasn't successful.  

Hope your op goes/went well Lainsy and that you will be a step closer to starting treatment.

Big  to everyone else.  Hope you are all well.

Fiona X


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan just wanted to see how you're doing today, has the bleeding stopped?  Just thinking about you lots and hope you're doing okay.  Big hugs
Carol
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.  Just home from hospital and everything went well.  Dr Hamilton advised he had trouble getting camera inside so ended up doing it by ultrasound.  He couldn't see anything wrong at all, so he thinks if there was any blockage he may have cleared it when trying to get camera in.  He took some tissue samples and I will get a followup appointment at the clinic in a couple of weeks or so to get results and see where we go from here but he was very pleased with how things went.  Got a bit of bleeding, but not heavy and not at all sore, haven't had any painkillers since anaesthetic.  All I have is a lovely bruised hand as the anaesthetist couldn't get the needle into my veins  

Susan how are things with you today?  

MrsCoops bet your still on  

Button good to hear from you.  Not long now eh?  It is exciting because once you have had your information evening you will soon be starting your first ivf    Yep, we might have treatment at the same time, although I am due to have a frozen cycle.

SNS good to hear you and Hamish enjoyed your wee hol, hope the weather was nice 

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! hope everyone is well today!!! 

*Lainsy* - glad everything went well yesterday! fingers crossed you have an easier time of it in the coming months! 

*Susan* - still thinking of you! really hope that you are OK...   

*Button * - thanks for the congrats! 8 days later & I still can't believe it...did another PG test last night _'just to check'_!!! 

*HUGE* hello to everyone else! too many people on here these days to do personals for everyone each time I post, but I really hope that everyone that I haven't mentioned is OK! i am reading all your posts, and keeping up-to-date with everyone's news...

well, just had to tell my aunties & uncles on my Mum's side this morning! her b/friend was cornered in Tesco's last night by someone on the other side of the family & put his foot in it  so i've had to tell them before this other person does! the amount of people that know now is unbelievable...  ...me & DH have _such_ a big mouth!  we'll have no1 to tell at 12 weeks! 

never mind, i don't suppose it really matters - i'm not superstitious, so where's the harm?

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Soooo sorry i haven't been around!!  have been a bit of a wreck this last month or so.... with the whole TTC wtih egg donation etc...  Its all up in the air at the moment and don't know what to do...  we've seen jane the councillor etc and have talked it over and over till we are blue in the face...  Its freaking out DH loads, but more because i've been really ill and he knows that getting pregnant and carrying a child can be very dangerous for me...  I'm now thinking, is it all really worth it??  A baby or my health?  I just don't know what to do....
I promised myself i wouldn't spend years doin this... as i would go insane with all the trying etc...

I will catch up with some posts later on when i get time to go through them...  I see there loads of huggs needed for a few of you and a few congratulations needed too...

Sorry this ins't one of my usual cheery posts...  hey, at least the sun is shining!!

Love gemzxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been around much recently.  Official test date is Sunday but AF has been around in full flow since Tuesday.  Went home early from work on Tuesday and took Wednesday off.  Have basically spent most of the time since then in tears and feeling so, so down.  It's just so unfair - that's 4 cycles of IVF I've now had. Should it not be my turn now?  

Although I've done 4 cycles, it's only been classed as 3 as my first one was cancelled a the last minute because of OHSS.  I've got a price list, but can anyone tell me how much it cost them for a full IVF cycle recently? Can't even do a FET as my body is so useless I can't get any decent ones to freeze.

Can't seem to pick myself up from this depressing place I'm in at the moment.  

Quick hug for Gemz    

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

awwww susan  so so sorry.... dont know what to say.... except i am thinking of you. and gemz  for you too.

susan, i found this for you - i think we paid just short of 4k, but not sure of the exact price, we had ICSI though, and i had to pay extra for more drugs.
http://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/uploads/files/PI-AR-0002.pdf

Im feeling a bit brighter today, DP went out with the twins so i got a snooze this morning  lovely day too!


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Susan - So sorry to hear how you're feeling - and yes, it should have been your turn this time.  However your body is not useless, you manage to produce a great amount of eggs.  It does sound like there is a problem with the fertilised embryos then going on to develop further.  As you said, a good % fertilise but then don't go further so they can be frozen.  I have no idea really, but I have heard of immunology testing.  Could that be a problem?  Or would that mean they just don't fertilise in the first place?  Maybe it would be something to discuss at your follow up appt?  Really hoping you can get some answers and that you can get through the last few weeks of term before taking time to 'heal' a bit over the holidays.

Lainsy - glad to hear all went well with your op and hopefully a step closer to treatment.

Dons - glad to hear you are feeling a bit brighter.

Gemz -  .  It must be so difficult for both you and DH knowing what to do, with really wanting a baby on the one hand but it possibly risking your own health on the other hand.  I'm sure you feel like you go round in circles discussing your options.

Hope everyone else is well.  I can no longer see what I am typing, so will stop now.

Fiona X


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, aw Susan been on here checking all time for an update from you and I'm so sorry this round of IVF hasn't worked.  I think we were around £4000 too for our IVF, maybe ever so slightly less.  Do you not get any more NHS treatment now?  It will take you a while to get your head around it chummie and it is a very difficult time for you and your hubbie, my heart truly does go out to you both but as Fiona said maybe taking some time off when you're on holiday to let your body just reccuperate (bad spelling) a bit and just spend some time being you and hubbie might do you some good.  I understand that you just want to try again though but it is just so emotional draining, gggrrrr life sometimes!   Do you have a follow on appt with the fertility clinic, maybe Dr Hamilton to discuss why he thinks all your treatment up to now hasn't worked?  Please please you take care of yourself and sending you huge hugs through the computer Susan as I can only try to understand what you're going through.  Totally understand if you wnat to take a break from us for a while but also please know we're here for you too to listen to how you're feeling.
Gemz so lovely to hear from you again but understand you're going through so much too.  I totally understand that you want your own baby but also understand your hubbie's concerns about your body.  You have so many decisions to make and it's bl**dy hard.  I know after losing Isaac I had to think if that ws it, no more trying and had to make the hard decision not to go through IVF again.  Trying to get my head around not ever having my own baby was soooo difficult and think I would have had to go to counselling about it.  We started looking at the long route of adopting, again that is an emotional minefield too.  Sending you big hugs too.
Lainsy glad your operation went well and you weren't in any pain, bring on your next round of treatment!  
Dons glad to hear you got a wee snooze, think this sunshine makes things better too.  
So much going on here right so sending a big group   for everyone that needs it.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone sorry i haven't bn on just got back from holiday! Just want to say to susan am so sorry it hasnt worked for you i know nothing i can say will make you feel better but just look after yourself.

Well i start my ivf journey this week start the buserlin on sunday night. Am sooo scared of it all but i suppose it has to be done. Also i got my fsh levels they were 5.4 does anyone know wot this means the nurse said it was ok i don't know wot is is suppose to be tho and why they need to know the level? If anyone can help me understand it a bit better that would be good.

I ain't got time to look back properly whats been going on but hi to everyone and hope you are well.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around much.  AF arrived in full flow on Tuesday so knew it was all over for us again.  Did the test this morning just to confirm and sure enough, it was a BFN.  Absolutely devastated yet again.  

Will have to phone the clinic today to let them know.  Hate that part - I just can't get the words out. I've been researching immunology testing because we have no problem with getting good follicles, good eggs and good sperm.  They fertilise very well, get to 8 cells but nothing happens after that!  I don't think Aberdeen does the tests so might have to venture further afield and then back here for our next cycle.  No idea how we are going to afford it.  

Will be back on soon when I can think more clearly! Thanks for all being there for me.  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Susan so sorry to hear that, I am absolutely gutted for you.  Sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan I am so sorry petal that you are having to go through this again, you don't deserve it at all.  I definitely think Aberdeen should do more tests to see if there is a reason why it is happening to you, seems so unfair that it's like you've had your 3 shots and now you have to pay and no one can explain why you aren't falling pregnant.  We went through all sorts of tests after losing Isaac, which at least made me feel like something was being done to try to explain why we had our two miscarriages.  Really thinking about you and always here to listen as know you're going through a very difficult time.
Take care of yourself.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

susan - so sorry that it hasnt worked this time... 

Good luck to starrynight... you will get used to the injections... the first time i did it i couldnt brinbg myself to inject but i just did it!  It gets easier the more times you do it!!  I took a photo of all my needles etc lined up and often look at it just to remind myself how lucky i am.

I knew being a twin mummy would be hard but nothing prepared me for the reality of it!  Boy oh boy ive never been so tired and emotional in all my life. I love my babies so so much, all 3 of my children are my world, but its tough going.  My eldest DS is hard work with his AS just now and all i seem to do is shout at him then feel guilty. The twins are doing well, Aiden is very unsettled just now though and is refusing to sleep, he drops off then 2 mins later wakes up crying. He has his dummy but keeps spitting it out, then crying for it.... so frustrating... so it means he will fall asleep near 11 when its last bottle b4 bed and will be too tired to take it all, then wake up too soon in the night.... its a vicious circle.
And bottles, washing, tidying, nappies, ironing, its never ending...... DP back to work on tuesday... im never going to cope.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry haen't been in touch before now - been a busy weekend!

Susan - don't know what to say apart from I am so so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you this time - life is just so bloody unfair and you don't deserve this - sending you a massive hug from both me and Lyle xx - always here for you if you need to talk/yell/scream etc.  

Gems - Good to here from you DE is a hellish decision to come to terms with, even more so with your health, again if you want to talk im here for you anytime if I can help. xx

Starrynight - Good Luck

Dons - I have my work cut out just with the wee man - so hats of to you for coping with "double" the load - take care and look after yourself xx

Carol - Hope you are keeping well

 to all those I have missed 

D x


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone wot a lovely wknd its been hope its the same 2moro. Well i injected my buserlin tonite took me almost half an hr am sure the needle was bending in my leg or i was just to scared to push it right in!! The only problem i have now is that i have got a rash where i injected and its all lumpy does any one know if this is normal? 

Susan am so sorry hunnie xx

Dons i hope things get a bit easier for u soon i couldn't imagine how hard it must be for you is there any jealousy from your ds with the twins? Or has he been ok.  

Bloo bet ur little man is keeping you busy as well.

Hi to fiona, carol, tissy,lainsy,butterfly,tracey,sns,mrscoop and anyone else i have missed.xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all!

wow its been a while and see that so much has been happening.  I am feeling a load better about everything and not in a rush to do treatment either so just enjoying us at the moment.    I have chatted to a few of you on ******** so have been keeping in touch that way... Well news from me - I am home after having my reversal op on Monday YIPPEEEEE you dont understand how good it feels to not have a bag!!!!! I had the op on Monday morning and was discharged on Thursday.  Ive had a few painful nights but I guess it all has to do with the healing process.  the only thing that really is depressing me a bit are my scars but hey its all worth it.  I am off for another 2 weeks and loving it.  Have been tanning outside in this absolutely glorious weather!!! I just LOVE Summer.  Am off to Portugal in 3 weeks time yay cant wait 

Susan - I am so so so so so sorry to hear about your BFN - it is not fair!!! you so deserve it as you have been oh so patient for so long but that is good that you are thinking about going for further testing etc as I know the clinic even though they are good they are very basic treatment  and dont have the expertise for people with further problems if you know what i mean... not b i t ch i ng just saying LOL... 

Anyways to all the rest hope you all ok and getting your BFPs all the way.  Mrs coops well done chick so stoked for you!

Starrynight - all the best of luck and yes the redness and lumpiness is normal and usually goes away in an hour or so afterwards nothing to worry about.

To the rest hello

Oh Gems - hope you and your DH make the right decision!!!! all the best but can totally understand the worry about your health etc you could always adopt later on? loads to think about all the best hunni!

Anyways off to sit in the sun again.

Take care allxxx


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls! how are we all this lovely sunny day - i'm stuck in a roasting hot office, with the window WIIIIIIIDE open! don't think there is a breeze coming in tho... 

*Susan* - can't say anything that hasn't already been said by the girls on here, but so so gutted for you! you deserve this SOOOO much and can't even being to imagine how you are feeling just now! we're all thinking of you....   

*Saffa* - welcome back! was just wondering last week how you were! glad your reversal went well - bet you feel like a weight has been lifted! enjoy your time off - you've certainly got the weather for it! 

*HUGE* hello's to everyone else on here - Carol, Bev, Bloo, Starry, Fiona, Button, Gems, Lainsy, Cheryl! hope ur all well & making the most of this gorgeous sunshine...

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Feeling slightly more positive than I have for the past week but still really, really down and depressed about yet another BFN.  Just don't understand why it's not my turn now!   I've been looking a lot into immunology testing so will be going armed with questions at my follow-up appointment.  I just feel that although they're all so nice at the clinic, they don't seem to be willing to investigate any further.  It's quite obvious to me that the problem is after day 5 so think they should be looking into it further.  There only seems to be a few clinics in the country that do all these tests though and they're definitely not local (London, Birmingham, California...!!!)

I've ordered the 'Is your body baby friendly' book which has been recommended so hopfully it'll have some ideas in there.

Sonia - glad to hear you've finally had your reversal.   You must be so pleased.  

Loving this weather we're having just now. Took my niece to Storybook Glen on Saturday which was great.  Then spent the day with the in-laws at their caravan in Alford.  

Big problems at work again.  2 teachers in my department are both off with stress (caused by eachother!) and it's having a huge impact on my workload.  I did the Acting principal teacher job a few years ago for 6 months and got the extra pay for it.  This time though, my boss is likely to be off for less than 20 days so I don't officially get the acting job, or the money.  I'm still having to do the extra work though or the department will fall to pieces.

Change of timetable tomorrow so lots of new classes to be enthusiastic to.  Don't have the energy!!!

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone from a sunburned Carol, you would think by the age of 40 you would realise that you don't have the skin to go brown and just go red, then back to pale again  .  
Susan I am so glad you are sounding a little bit brighter, it will take you a while to get your head around it all and it seems so unfair that we don't get the best treatment we can because we're based in Aberdeen.  I definitely think you have to ask some questions and really hope that they can help you as doesn't seem fair you'd have to pay lots of money to travel to London, etc.  Really was hoping this was your time  .  Your work sounds a nightmare too and that must be hard to deal with, must be so stressful and frustrating at times.  
Sonia so nice to see you back, know we chatted last week on ******** but again I'm delighted your operation was successful and you have your holiday to Portugal to look forward to.  
Dons aw big hugs as you sound so stressed.  I can't imagine how much work it must be to have two babies to take care of and your lovely son too.  You will be nervous too about your partner going back to work.  You will get there though chum and get into a routine eventually, just try not to be too hard on yourself and sometimes things like the washing, cleaning will just have to wait, although easier said than done I know.  We're here to listen if you need to scream or rant.  
Starry hope the injections get easier in time, the first few are the worst and by the end I wasn't even thinking about them, using tummy and thighs.  
Well girls got my private scan on Saturday and I'm having a ...............................................................GIRL!  Always thought she was going to be for some reason but it was lovely to have it confirmed.  Bless Mike he came home with a beautiful Jasper Conran dress for her today that he'd bought at lunchtime.  Feels funny saying it out loud as only told my mum and then going to tell my best friend too but that will be it and of course you guys!!  
Big huge hiyas to everyone I've missed, so many of us now and it's great .  
Take care,
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

awwww carol - a wee girl.... thats lovely!!  how far are you now?? Enjoy every second of it (im sure you do anyway) as i miss being pregnant, even though i moaned a lot and had awful heartburn etc!!   jasper conran LOL designer baby! how cute! My two have JC vests and i must say they are a great fit and i love them compared to my asda vests..... but asda vests are great too! 

Currently weathering the 6-10pm storm where my two have their "attention time" and are testing our patience! 

On my own from tomorrow, DP back to work.
He has told his inlaws not to visit for a while as it was getting too much for me.  They live round the corner but would randomly pop in for a cuddle at random times, ie 7 when im trying to get DS into bed, and stay for a few hours.  And DPs granny and granda keep coming over too.  They all love them of course but i get a bit annoyed as i cant cope with randoms! And theres no need to come over so much, they didnt before! 

Tomorrow is MY day with the twins as its the only day where i dont have visitors, sports day or school meetings so im going to make the most of it and hide if anyone does randomly turn up. lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Susan - SO glad you are feeling bit more positive - chin up girl it WILL be your turn and good luck with the timetable change remember from my days at the school - lotta work and big build up!!!

Dons - Good Luck with your family and quite right being left alone to get yourself and the twins/DS into a routine that suits and works for you.

Carol - A wee girl HOW cute I am SO chuffed for you - that will be a wee girlfriend for Lyle  

Sonai - Great to hear from you glad you are feeling better and op went well

Lyle and I LOVING this weather so good to get out and about - being going lots of walks just be great to share it with other mummys  

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one - am back in the middle of month end again! 

*Carol * - just wanted to say, awwwwwwww....a wee girlie!!!  great news... bout time we had some more females on here to even up the numbers!!! 

xx


----------



## fionamc

Hello everyone,

Starrynight - hope the injections are getting a little easier; it takes a while to get used to them.

Dons - hope that your 1st day without DH wasn't too stressful and you managed to hide sucessfully from any unwanted visitors! 

Saffa - really glad that you have had your op and are feeling better about things.  Hope the healing is going well.

Susan - I hope you get some answers at your follow up appt.  Work sounds really stressful too.  It is such hard work having to cover for others absences.  Hope they get back to work soon as things are stressful enough for you without that.  

Carol - we had our scan on Sat too.  I think maybe our appt was just after yours?  We are absolutely delighted to be having a girl this time too (although I would have been delighted with either).  Saying that, she was only 90% sure due to baby's position.  We met her later on in the afternoon in Next and she 'panicked' that we were buying pink stuff!  We were in for PJ's for DS though.  Have a 3rd '20' week scan tomorrow, as she (probably??!!) is in a bit of an awkward position for checking everything that they check.  Hopefully the last one.

Really tired so heading to bed now.  Big hello to everyone else - hope all is OK.  Also typing box gone weird again.

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all, I really should be sound asleep as up early for work but I'm not tired for some reason - no doubt I will suffer for it in the morning  

Starrynight, how are you getting on with your injections?  I cried for about an hour before I could do my first one but you do get used to it and it becomes second nature.

Dons how was your first day at home alone?  Hope you had a good day and didn't get any unwanted visitors.

Dons, SNS and Bloo great weather for being at home with your babies and getting out for walks - I am sooo jealous.  Hope all babies are doing well, and mums too of course  

Susan, hope you get your follow-up appointment soon and they can give you some answers, it is just so unfair when it doesn't work out and it can't be easy with all the stress at work as well  , when I went back to work on Thursday after being off 2 days for hospital not a single bit of my work was done while I was gone, just left for me to come back too, it is so unfair.

Carol hope the sunburn is improving and great news about having a girl and Fiona too! .

Big hello to everyone else Mrs Coops, Sonia, Fiona, Button, Gems (who have I missed?!) 

Well quite a few of us seem up for having a get together some time.  I will do a separate thread so we can organise and see if we can come up with something that will suit everyone that wants to meet.


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry but I need to have a wee bit of a 'me' post.  Have had a terrible afternoon - been in floods of tears and wailing like a banshee.  Had another scan this afternoon and it looks as though our little girl has no stomach and only one hand.  I don't really know the implications but the sonographer was talking in terms of time restraints.  I will be 23 weeks on Sun and termination is only legal till 24 weeks (which I would not even consider unless there really was no other option).  We have a medical scan on Friday in Aberdeen with a doctor and a paediatrician.  I am praying we get a bit better news then because at the moment I don't know what to do with myself.  I am so, so sad and hope with all I have that there are other things that can be done than termination.  From what the sonographer said, that will have to be our choice.  To me, it seems life would be a bit hard with one hand but manageable but I have no idea if they can construct stomachs.  The sonographer warned me to stay away from looking things up on the internet.  In some ways, it is tempting but in other ways, I am too scared to look.  Off to Macduff aquarium with my son's playgroup tomorrow, so will try and make the best of that.  Will let you know how I get on on Friday.  Sorry for the ramble.

Hope everyone else is well.

Fiona X


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Fiona

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) am so sorry that you have just discovered this!  I really hope that you make the right decision.  Was it ever seen at any of the scans beforehand? Could they maybe have missed read todays scan? Hope you will get some answers on Friday and am thinking about you!  Let us know how you get on.
Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

In a rush as I've got a pupil arriving in 5 minutes but couldn't just read Fiona's news and run!  I'm so, so sorry to hear what you discovered at the scan today.     Unfortunately, I don't have any wise, words of wisdom but just want you to know I'm thinking of you.  
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Oh no, Fiona. What devastating news for you.   that you get the support and advice to help you make the decision that is best for you and your little girl. So very sad. Sorry, don't know what else to say. Thinking of you.

T


----------



## Lainsy

Fiona, so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you get some more answers and advice on Friday.  Sorry, also don't know what else to say but am thinking of you at this difficult time. xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Fiona I am so so sorry to hear your news, you must be beside yourself.  Huge  .  Oh just don't know what to say and   that you get much better news on Friday and that they can offer you some options as to how you can keep your little baby girl and how to overcome this.  What a horrible thing to happen to you and it's just so bloo*y unfair.  Will be thinking about you lots and we are all here for you whenever you need to chat. My heart truly goes out to you and your husband at this really difficult time for you both.
Carol
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Fiona am so sorry to hear ur news just really want to let you know that am thinking of you.xx


----------



## tracey p

Fiona  just wanted to say thinkin of u   as the other girls say hopefully u will get good support and advice on Friday,,  why is life so unfair sometimes  

hi to all the other girls on here and hope u are all doing well

xx


----------



## gmac2304

am writing this from my phone but like everyone else, couldn't read & run! 

fiona - can't even begin to imagine what you're going thru! i really hope u get the best advice & support at ur appointment on Friday! we'll all be thinking of you & praying for you - and we'll all be here when & if you want to talk!

lots & lots of love to you & DH xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Fiona - so so sorry to hear the news regarding you wee girl, like the others just sending you mega hugs and  I will be hoping for better news for you come Friday.  No idea regarding the problem with the stomach but I can pass on that a friend of my cousin's had a wee boy who had no hand/arm missing up to the elbow and he is a smashing wee lad who has never ever had any problems with it - sorry know this maybe doesn't help but just wanted to make you feel bit better.

Hugs to all others 

D x


----------



## Mummy30

oh fiona how awful, so so sorry about the scan.  I cant imagine what you and DH are going through just now. Keep positive about friday, i know its hard, and trust the professionals. We are all thinking about you and dont worry about the me posts! We all have them and all need support from everyone on here, thats why we are all here.


----------



## mommyof2

Big   to you fiona!! So sorry to hear about the news from your scan! Hope you will get some answers on friday! Will be thinking of you!

Hi to everyone else! Have been lurking but not posting.....Hope everyone else is doing fine!!
I have been keeping alright! Bub is growing well on my side!

-May-


----------



## fionamc

Thank you so much everyone for your kind thoughts - it means a lot to me.  In some ways I think I am in denial and just praying that there is something they can do.  As some of you have said, just praying there is some better news on Friday and she has made a mistake or at least they can do something to 'fix' her.

Off to bed to try to sleep.  Night night.


----------



## abdncarol

fiona just to let you know I've been thinking about you lots petal.  Hope you managed to get some sleep.  Carol xx


----------



## starrynight

Fiona i hope you got some sleep last nite and am thinking of you.  xx

Hi i have another question for you ladies that have had ivf am still getting a lump on my leg once i have injected its like the buserlin has made my skin bubble up i was crying last nite after doing cause i don't know what am doing wrong for that to happen!! You would think i wouldn't have a problem with it as i have done injections b4 for iui. If anyone could help me that would be good.

I know some of you said that it happend to them too but am worried its still doing now when i have been injection since sunday maby am just being a drama queen lol xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Starry 

I havent started Ivf yet but could it be that the buserlin is a larger dose/vol and the solution is thicker than the last injections you were giving yourself?  If it is larger volume or thicker it sometimes take a long time to be absorbed through the skin.  Speaking from some experience as I am a nurse!!  I might be the next one asking you questions!!!  I am sure you arent doing anything wrong  

Hi to the rest of you - Its great to hear from you sonia, I have been looking out for you cute kitten picture!!!  Glad to see you are better x

Fiona - I am thinking about you, not good with words so I hope you feel well supported by us girls here!!  

Dons - how you getting on?  You are quite within your rights not to answer the door to visitors!!  I would do the same!

Lainsy - how you doing? Whats new with you?

Anyone know where I can get a zita west hypnotherapy/relaxation CD without ordering it online?  I cant have anything sent to me that is personal as all my mail goes to our farm office and is mistakenly opened by inlaws!!!!!!!!!  Think I will order a rampant rabbit from ann summers and ask for it to be sent in a clear box so that they DO NOT look at my mail ever again    . (for those of you who are wondering what I would do with said rabbit .......I would send it back into the wild so it can run around freely in the grass with other wild rabbits   ) Stupid sense of humour or what!!!

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned xxxxxx  

P.S I am sorry if you think my message is weird - think I am having one of those days!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Button

I got given a cd by someone here on FF its called IVF support, relaxation and self hypnosis by Joanne Scurr - pm me your addy and I will post it to you.  Wont be using it.  Did use it once though and felt relaxed afterwards.  

Soniax


----------



## Saffa77

LOL just saw you said you cant have anything posted to you.......... mmmmm

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia - you're not quite with it today are you?   

Starry - don't worry about the lump after your injections.  I've had that plenty times and I've now done 4 IVF cycles.  It's very easy to worry and panic about everything though as it's such an emotional time!  

Not much going on here.  Busy, busy, busy at work but still finding time to obsessively research all about immune testing.  That's my next target - even if it does mean going down to England somewhere to get it done.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Fiona    

Big Brother starts tonight!!!!!!! Must officially be summer!  
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Thank you button and susan for getting back to me at least i know i ain't doing the injecting wrong hopefully tonight's 1 will be better and it is a larger volume of drugs compared to what i used to have so hopefully its just my body getting used to it.

Oh and i must be really stupid i didn't know that i had to get af before my baseline scan i just found that out on here today so i just pray i get it before the 17th lol

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everybody, fiona just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, will be thinking about you and your little girl lots and just   all goes well for you.   
Carol
xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Starry - hope the injections go better tonight. My thigh used to get v red and hot (and lumpy) with the buserilin. 2nd time around I did the  injections into my tummy - at least I could get hold of some flesh to make sure the needle went in  

Don't worry about asking questions if you have any - one of us might have been through the same thing. When you are at the clinic you have to take in so much information so its easy to forget stuff or worry that you're not doing it right.

Fiona - been thinking about you lots today. Hope you get some positive news tomorrow.

Well DH is off to the west coast till Tues so have been to Sainsbury's and bought all the stuff I like (including Slumdog DVD!) Might stay in my pj's all weekend.

t


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - best wishes for tomorrow.... praying for you and your girl


----------



## fionamc

Just want to thak you all for your kind messages of support again.  Got some broken sleep last night and went on DS's playgroup trip to the aquarium today.  Thought I would cope better than I did but every time someone asked about my scan or how I was getting on, I just couldn't stop from crying.  Feeling a bit more positive tonight for some reason - just hope not overly optimistic.  Have stayed away from looking anything up on the net till I have some more info to go on from docs.  Keep thinking there is bound to be something they can do to fix her stomach once she is born.  I just hope she can survive in the womb ok without it.

Starrynight - I too had lumps come up in my legs when injecting but not with every cycle.  Unfortunately I am going to be no help because I can't remember if it was just the IVF cycles or IUI ones too.  Oh, I didn't realise you got af either and panicked something had gone wrong when it started and phoned the clinic.  It would have been useful to have been told!

Susan - has your research into immunology issues made you think it might be a problem?  Hope work calms down before the end of term.  Four weeks and one day is not too long to go but if you are trying to cover two other peoples posts as well, it will seem ages.
Will start new post as doing that funny thing with the typing box not working properly again.


----------



## fionamc

contd

Button - sorry, don't know where you would buy that CD locally.

Tissy - enjoy your weekend to yourself and having control of the remote and PC.

Dons - hope you have survived these last 3 days without DH and don't feel completely exhausted.

Hello to everyone else and will post tomorrow to let you know how things go.

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Fiona thinking of you tomorrow.   for you all xxx

Starry hope you are getting used to the injections, and don't worry about asking questions - I think I got more answers on here than I ever did at the hospital because I always seemed to forget everything by the time I got home.  We are all here to help each other, nothing is too trivial.

Button not too sure where you would get the cd.  Is there a Borders in Aberdeen?  I know they sell them on their website and it might be worth a try.

Dons hope you are getting on ok now dp is back to work and are avoiding unwanted visitors  

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## gmac2304

Fiona - just a quick note to say i'm thinking of you today!  hope you get the answers that you want...      

xx


----------



## Saffa77

All the best Fiona hope they can give you solutions   

Soniax


----------



## fionamc

Hello everyone,

Just an update from me to let you know how things went today.  Firstly, it was confirmed that our little girl has no left hand, her arm ends in a stump.  However, we thought she had no stomach at all but it appears that she does have a tiny one which is not being used.  This is either due to a blockage from her oesophagus or maybe a hole in her oesophagus so the fluid is running out and not getting to her stomach.

The good news is that she should be fine while in the womb and although scary, they should be able to operate to fix the stomach problem when she is born.  The bad news is, that because she has two things wrong with her, she could have some sort of syndrome.  Some syndromes are not too bad but others can mean she would have a very limited life span or major difficulties.  The only way of finding out if she has a syndrome before she is born is by amniocentesis.  We declined the amnio, due to the risk of miscarriage (and we would not have had a termination anyway), so we will need to wait until she is born and they can do blood tests then.

We need to see the Dr again at 28 weeks and there will be a paediatrician who can tell us in more detail what will happen but we are generally feeling more positive, although still pretty scared she might have some horrible syndrome.

Almost everyone I have told has been so supportive and thoughtful.  But when we dropped DS off with MIL today, her parting words were ‘good luck – you’ll need it!’ – not helpful!!  

On a lighter note, my dad thinks her hand ‘might still grow yet’ (!!??) or perhaps she could have a donor hand grafted on!  

Hope everyone is well and thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## tissyblue

Fiona - your little girl is in a safe place and is obviously a fighter. You also have hope which will see you through this next stage. It must still be hard to come to terms with the news you have had but just take each day as it comes. 

Have a good weekend everyone - hope you have nice things planned.
T


----------



## Lainsy

Fiona, I know this must be a very difficult time for you but just want to let you know we are all here for you.  I am glad you are feeling a bit more positive, and I am sure your little girl is a strong little one.    .

Hope everyone else is well and has a good weekend.

DH working this weekend so my mum is coming through from Inverness tomorrow as it's my birthday!  Spending tomorrow shopping, lunch and then more shopping  , a few drinks at night and then a relaxing day on Sunday before my mum goes back home.

OMG I'm going to be 35 tomorrow


----------



## twinkle123

Fiona - glad to hear you're feeling more positive now. You must still be so worried though. We're all here if you need to talk.  

So glad it's the weekend - I'm exhausted! Had a rehearsal tonight though.  Got another one tomorrow afternoon and then playing at a concert tomorrow night.  Planning on going nowhere on Sunday although I'll have to spend some time organising our Young Musician of the Year competition we're doing at school next week.  Nobody else will do anything to help in our department so will be making up programmes, tickets, adjudication sheets.......!  I'll be so glad when it's over.  

Off to bed now
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy -        HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! enjoy your day!

Fiona- keep positive and we are all here for you. xx your wee girl is a fighter already xx

susan - working hard as usual..... music ws my favourite subject at school, took it as higher and planned on going to napier uni to study it. Fell through though with my inventing, i was rubbish at it and it let me down big time and i ended up with a C which i was so upset with, took me days to get over it.  Just recently had to give my technic piano to my mum as theres no room here!!  LOL just some random info for you!

Im getting on great at home with the twins and DS.  DS is still having school troubles and i ended up keeping him at home after lunch on friday as there was an incident with his teacher and im just fed up with everything. HAd meetings with the head this week about it all and also have a meeting with ed phsy in a few weeks, but nothing will change.
Had a few moments with DP too, geeee he really gets on my nerves sometimes... and its all down to prioritising, time management and common sense.... think the nights are getting to him as he has none of those qualities.

Gotta run, visitors on their way!! enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## button butterfly

[fly] Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you!, Happy birthday dear Lainsy!, Happy Birthday to you! Woohoo[/fly]



Hiya girls I hope everyone has a nice weekend - even tho the sun is not really shining nicely!!! I am sitting here on the computer and really need to be stripping wall paper but I cannot be bothered at all!!!


----------



## fionamc

Lainsy.  Hope you managed to get some lovely purchases on your shopping trip and had a nice lunch.
Fiona X


----------



## tissyblue

Lainsy - 35 is SO young! Have a great ^birthday

Went to Pets at Home today to buy new puppy toys - picking up little girl beagle in two weeks but DH says he won't walk her if I buy a pink collar and lead. Then went to Mothercare to try and get a swimsuit for hols next week. All a bit surreal really - baby dogs and babies. Hmmm.....


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, firstly sorry Fiona for not replying yesterday, I did go and check online to see how you'd got on but I had such bad pelvic pain that I couldn't bare sitting on the computer chair.  I'm so glad that you had better news and the girls are right, your baby is a little fighter.  She will be so happy being cocooned in her mummy's tummy for now and I hope you get all the best medical support possible both before she is born and of course afterwards.  You read in magazines all the time about these little ones who have lost one of their limbs through meningitis (bad spelling) and they come on brilliantly either without their arms or with prosetics (bad spelling again!).  It will be so hard for you not to worry yourself throughout the rest of your pregnancy Fiona,which is so understandable but   that she doesn't have anything else wrong with her and that they can correct the problems with her little tummy.  Can't believe what your MIL said, she probably didn't mean to be so insensitive but you could have done without that when I'm sure you were a bag of nerves before your scan.  
Happy birthday Lainsy!  Have a great day.  
Tissy so exciting about your puppy, can't wait to see pics, love beagle puppies, soooo cute.
Dons what a nightmare you seem to have to get the best treatment for your son, must be so frustrating for you.  My OH getting on my nerves right nwo too, think it's just my hormones but it's like he can't say a thing right, bless him, need to bite my tongue more as normally I'm really even tempered and things that would normally make me laugh now make me annoyed.  Oh dear another 3 months to go of this, poor Mike!
Susan you work too hard!  Your job sounds so stessful to me and hope you get appreciated for everything you do for the school and children.  
Hiya to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all having lovely weekends.
No gossip from me, we signed the missives for the new house yesterday so been there today to  measure up, going to cost a fortune on curtains and curtain poles, oh well!  Hopefully move in 4 weeks time - I must be  .  Got someoen to see the house tomorrow morning so we're going to clean first thing and then going to my friends in Elrick for a late lunch so that will be fine.  
Anyone watching BB yet  Not sure of it so far, keep thinking at least it will keep me busy for next 13 weeks and then the baby will be nearly due  .
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

carol - yeah BB, im a big fan. i actually quite like Lisa      But its early days!!

well Dp has slept for 3 hours   this afternoon so hopefully a) he will be less of a crab tonight and b) ill get a snooze tomorrow!!

I enjoyed my afternoon of peace watching the football and drinking my wine.  Then had a nice hot bath with a facemask.... bliss.

Aiden is playing in his bouncer, just watching the lights and Caitlyn is swinging away in the swing. Both wide awake, which is fine, maybe they will sleep longer tonight!

They went 4 hours between feeds today, aiden is now on 5 floz and caitlyn is on 4floz. if they both take all their bottles im hoping they go 4 hourly through the night, that extra hour will make all the difference.


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Sorry I have been missing in action all the days just merge into one!!

Lyle got bit of cold/cough at the moment so he has been snoozing more esp in my bosie but I don't mind  

Had a night out last night in town (my sister's birthday) and I just missed him SO much  

Fiona - Really hope everything works out for you - it is amazing what they can do nowadays so I really really hope all will be well with your little one.

Dons - Well done you, you seem to be coping brilliantly with Ds and the twinnies xx

BIG Hello to everyone else

D x


----------



## tracey p

hi to everyone hope u have all had a good weekend!! they just pass far to quick

i was after a bit of advice I'm on clomid and ovulated day 14 thought my period was due yesterday have tested BFN.
i have been gettin a slight brown discharge when wiping  since last sat (discusting i know), and few times had a pains like period away to start. was wondering if clomid can do this.

today Ive had a stinker of a sore head but think its just everything buzzing round my head really trying not to get hopes up

praying that still could turn out to be a BFP...... aw  so confused just wish i could know one we or other ARRRR  xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone did anyone do anything exciting this wknd? I didn't do much am on such a downer have been since i started the buserlin clomid didn't even make me feel like this lol Am just sooo tired and bloated and totally moody and emotional i just hope i get af b4 the 17th so i don't have to inject for longer.

Fiona am glad you had better news at the scan am sure your little girl will be fine just think positive i know its hard me saying that to you and you will worry but if you want to talk or anything thats what us ladies here are for.xx 

Abdncarol i hope your feeling a better today and not to sore.

Happy birthday for yesterday lainsy hope you had a nice day.

Tissyblue i think you should still buy a pink collar and lead and make you dh walk the dog lol. I would love a dog but wouldn't have the time to look after it with me and dp both working during the day.

Donsbabe glad u enjoyed you relaxing afternoon u deserve it.

Button did u start stripping the wall paper then lol

Tracey i also sometime had bleeding when taken clomid and it was just like a brown discharge that only happend a couple of months not sure why that happend tho. You should maybe do another test 2moro or a couple of days if you don't get af. Good luck and hope you get your bfp.

Hi to everyone else i have missed i need to go to the shop before wife swap comes on lol xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.
Well, that's yet another weekend almost over.  Been a bit hectic as I had a rehearsal yesterday afternoon and was playing at a concert last night. Been busy doing work for school most of today.  My boss who's been off for the past 2 weeks will be off for at least another week.  Can't see him coming back before the summer holidays though.  There's huge problems between him and another colleague of mine (who I haven't spoken to or seen for the last 2 1/2 weeks - even though his classroom is nextdoor to mine!) and he's not getting any support from his line manager.  It's just a nightmare working there at the moment.  I'm having to take on extra classes because nobody else in the department is capable or reliable enough to take senior classes!  I'm doing the Acting Principal Teacher job at the moment but won't get any extra pay until it reaches 21 days!  So it's quite likely that I'm doing all this extra work for nothing!  

Anyway, enough moaning.  

Starry - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time with the buserelin.  I was the same - had no side effects with clomid but that all changed with buserelin!    Hope AF arrives soon.  

Tracey - I was on clomid for months and months but it was so long ago that I can't remember what it was like!  I don't remember having any side effects so sorry I'm not much help!

Bloo - hope Lyle feels better soon. Give him a huge hug from me.  

Dons - the twins seem to be doing well.   Even finding time to relax - well done you! 

Carol - your house moving seems to be going well.  Not long to go now. Bet you're excited!   I'm a BB fan too.  Every year I say I'm not going to get involved but it never lasts!  

Off to try and organise myself for work tomorrow.  Maybe have a cup of tea first though.  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

everyone, can't believe that's another weekend almost over  

Susan, sounds like your work is horrendous, I bet you are counting the weeks until you are on holiday.

Starry, sorry to hear your not feeling great on the buserelin, but just remember it will all be worth it in the end  

Tracy, sorry I don't remember having any side effects with clomid either so not much help there.  Hopefully you will get your BFP.

Bloo, hoping Lyle is feeling better soon.   for him.

Dons glad to hear you have managed to get a bit of time to yourself and it shoulds as though the twins are getting on well.

I am impressed I have not got sucked into BB this year, I know wait until everyone is talking about it, but we'll see  

A big hi to everyone else, hope you all had a great weekend.

Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes.  I had a lovely day, did lots of shopping and had a lovely lunch at Frankie & Bennys mmmm.  Well I got the best birthday present ever - af arrived .  I know that sounds sad but it means so much to me after all that has happened in the past 6 months or so.  It is looking very "normal" this time, I keep going to the loo to check  , so I will be phoning the hospital tomorrow to see if I can start my next treatment  .  I am just so relieved that I appear to be "working" again


----------



## button butterfly

Morning girls!!

Starry - I did do stripping of the wall paper yesterday and boy does my arms and joints hurt!!!!  Just have the ceiling to strip now and with my head for heights (not) I think it make take me a wee while as it would be a case of gripping onto the ladder and holding onto my scrapper and steamer at the same time..       for what you are going thru just now, that may be me soon so errr I think DH is in for a lot of          ( I am sure he will get used to it!!!....it will be just be a little bit more than usual!)  

Lainsy - what a great birthday pressie!!!!  I wont be on for a few days so I will be checking to hear what the clinic says!!

Susan - How hectic and stressful does your job sound just now!  I hope you have a few relaxtion treatments coming your way as your holidays start!!  Think you deserve it! 

Dons - how impressed am I - you sound I lot happier, sounds like babies are settling down into a routine!! Did your DP let you have your turn in way of snoozes yesterday? 

Hi to sonia, Carol, Tracey, Bloo, Fiona, Mrs Coops and anyone I havent mentioned!!

Heading thru to Aberdeen today for a bit of shopping before our meeting tonight and appointment tomorrow!!  DH is out walking the dog I as am typing.  Had my parents round last night with the intention of telling them and ...........I soooo chickened out!!!  What a chicken I am   but I WILL tell them soon.  I am a daddy's girl ......how can I admit that I am having sex alot!!!!!      
Well I must go and pack a wee bag for overnight stay (this means a few suitcases as you never know what you want to wear!!  )

Button


----------



## Mummy30

hi there

yeah, button, i got my snooze yesterday!!!

Cant stop to chat, caitlyn is screaming the place down, im trying not to pick her up but i just have to!! 

I can drive again........... yipeeee


----------



## starrynight

Very quiet on here lately how is everyone doing?

Button how did ur appoinment go at clinic?

Am away to log off have such a sore head and its getting worse looking at laptop xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh i forgot to ask lainsy did u phone the hospital about starting tx?

And susan hope work aint been as busy for you this wk so far.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ive been quiet as im knackered!!

Last night wasnt the best.... had them fed at 10pm and thought, thats fine, we'll be up at 2am ish and then 6am ish..... oh boy, did they have other ideas!!  They refused to go to sleep when we put them down after their 10pm bottle and by 1.30am they were still awake..... so were we.  Shattered today... they fed at 130 and then we were up again with them at 5ish, then again at 630. 

Caitlyn then projectile vomitted all over place this morning and Aiden had diarhhoea (spl?)... great start to the morning.

Think it was far too hot for them last night - the window been open wide all day today  

Did get out for a nice long walk but DS1 punched me the whole walk as he was in one of his moods so my back is black and blue.  Its so unfair, how your child can punch you sensless but you cant lay a finger on them back (not that i would hurt him ..... ) I just get no help for the violence, it was so embarassing, i was stopping to chat to ppl and he is shouting "moron", "idiot" and "shut up" at me... god knows what the public thought of him and my parenting skills. or lack of lol


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Tissy - are you away somewhere nice for your holidays?  The weather has to be better than it is here at the moment anyway.  Not long till you have your puppy now.  I can't remember what you said you were going to call her but am fairly sure it was the same as an island.  Have you had your 20 week scan yet?  Can't remember how many weeks you are.  If not, I hope my experience has not worried you too much.  The condition my baby has is really rare.

Lainsy - great news on af arriving on you birthday.  Hope you are able to start treatment again soon.

Susan, my DH said this term was usually less busy once exam stuff was in etc but it certainly dosn't sound that way for you (and not really for him either this year).  He had a tough, emotional lesson today on ultrasounds when kids were asking questions about them showing up abnormalities etc.  Still too raw.  Hope 'The Young Musician of The Year' is going well.  Have you heard anything about a follow up appt to your last treatment yet?

Starry, hope your af shows up soon so that you don't have to down regulate for longer than necessary.

Saffa, hope your wound is continuing to heal and that you are still feeling a bit happier about things

Gemz, have you come to any conclusions regarding DE treatment yet?  So difficult.

Not much to report here.  Been on the internet trying to do some research into my DD's probable condition and scaring myself senseless at times!  Didn't want to look before i had a name for the condition but should probably stay away from reading, as we won't really know her problems properly til after she is born.  DS having a late nap as we were at Tescos and dentist this PM but away to wake him now or he won't go down easily tonight.

Big   to anyone I have missed.

Fiona X

Hope you had a good meeting last night and a good appt today Button.  By the sounds of things, Aberdeen is a bit of a trip for you.  Do you need to stay overnight?  Hopefully your treatment can start soon too.

Carol, hope your pelvic pain is a bit better.  I had that about your stage with DS.  It did get better but I also had a support belt from one of the physios I used to work with.  It is quite easy for me to compare stages as DS was born two days after my due date this time.  I know it was better by early July when we went on holiday to Italy and you are a bit ahead of me in dates too, so hopefully better soon, though I know everyone is different.  Have the people who came to see your house shown any interest?

Bloo, hope Lyle is getting over his cold.

Tracey, how about you?  Any sign of af yet?  Hopefully not in your case!  If not, have you tested again yet?

Dons, it sounds as though you are getting into a good routine with Caitlyn and Aidan.  Is the amount of milk they are taking good at this stage.  I breast fed DS (till he was nearly 2 years, which was too long I think as he is still very interested in my boobies!).  Probably won't have that option this time unfortunately  .  A bit jealous of your wine - I could do with some of that at the moment.  Great that you are now able to drive again and get out and about.  Hope this week is going better for DS - AS is such a difficult diagnosis.


----------



## fionamc

My post didn't come out in the order i typed it!  It was my 2nd go, as I typed most of one then lost it.  Never mind.  DS got up by himself in a miserable mood so just a very quick message.

Dons, what a night and day you have had.  Hope the evening/night is better.  As I said in my last post, AS a very difficult diagnosis, not least because people look so 'normal' (whatever that may be!).  I know it is hard but try not to worry what other people think.  I am sure your parenting skills are great - nobody would have used you as a childminder if you were not good with kids!


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone

My goodness Fiona, it looks like you were writing a novel .  How are you doing?  I hope you are keeping positive and not looking too much on the internet  .

Dons you even think about worrying what other people think, you are a great mum and have a lot to deal with.  As long as you know you are doing your best that is all that matters.  .  Hope the twins are more settled tonight for you.

Starry how are you getting on with your injections?  I hope your headache is better.  

Button how did you get on with your IVF appointment?  It wont be long now until you start  

I phoned the Hospital yesterday and after the nurse spoke to Dr Hamilton I can now start my next lot of treatment    .  Apparently the hysteroscopy results are clear.  I was going to start this month on day 21 but it means I would be due to have my ET last week July possibly beginning of August and I am away on  for the first week of August.  So I have decided not to take the chance and wait until next month.  I am totally relaxed about it all and not too disappointed, just knowing I can definately start treatment again makes me happy.  And you never know what might happen meantime   .  I am so excited after all the uncertainty of the last 6 months


----------



## tracey p

hi everyone hope ur all fine.
well my af arrived yesterday  was really upset, then thought nae point in dwelling canna change it but u would think after 2.5 years of bfn you would get use to it   thinking of taking a month off , no clomid no fertility monitor cos feel like the pressure has been really on the last 2 months.


----------



## Bloofuss

Sending you   Tracy.

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

I've not been getting time to do proper posts but just want to let you all know I am reading and trying to keep up!

Big hugs for Tracey   I don't know if you can ever get used to getting a BFN.  After 6 years TTC, I'm still not used to it.  

Completely exhausted and almost falling asleep as I type.  Will be at school until about 9pm tomorrow so probably won't get a chance to come on here again.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Am so sorry tracey its really hard all this ttc stuff. 

Dons sorry your having such a hard time just now and i wouldn't worry about what other people think coz you are a good mum!!

Fiona i hope ds goes to sleep tonight no problem. Its really hard not to google stuff on the net i have done it many times but am sure things look alot worse on there. Your  little girl will be gorgeous.  

Lainsy at least you know you can get started with your nxt af and u will be nice and relaxed when you get back from your holiday.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Mrs. Coops,

Soooo sorry I missed you in my post yesterday.  Am thinking about you today and hope all looks good with your scan.

Tracey, as Susan said, you never really get used to a BFN.

Fiona X


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  just another quickie coz have done NO work since coming back from my scan!  

everything is fine with bubba - it has a lovely strong heartbeat & measures 8.3mm!  i am measuring 6w5d, but according to my dates am 7w1d...due 26th January 2010!

i burst into tears when we saw the heartbeat - had convinced myself that something was wrong!    DH asked if she could see if it was wearing a Rangers top or not  

have now been discharged from the Fertility Clinic, am now under my GP's and MW's care as a 'normal' pregnancy!  

rightio, better get on - big   to everyone on here!

Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

Congrats gillian, enjoy your pregnancy xxxx  

DS still having difficulties at school, this time a parent has made a formal complaint about him... i need help but have no one to turn to...    Will post on the special needs board, see if someone has answers for me    

or anyone know of an aspergers syndrome expert??


----------



## gmac2304

thanks Dons!

surely there is someone at the school that can help you? there has to be something that can be done... *BIG* hugs to you Bev - sounds like you need it! 

anyone read about the murder in Torry last night? aye, 2 doors down from me...woke up this morning to find the whole street cordoned off! they've seemingly arrested 4 young boys - I think I know who they are too, all aged about 15/16/17! shocking...

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi ladies

No time to read the posts...sorry, deserve a slap!!  Am up to my eyes these days and feelin rather poop aswell...was sent home from, actually DH picked me up from work last wednesday as i've had horrendous nausea and dizziness...still have it now on and off...grrr!!  
Don't think i'm pregnant, especially after docs saying it can't happen naturally... i did a test last week to be on the safe side and it came back negative... was due my period yesterday and it ain't arrived yet...  I haven't got myself all worked up about it all to be honest...
Still talking loads with DH about the edd donor route and he seems to still be freaked out by it all...  JOY!!  I just don't know what to do

aaaah heard about thone murder in Torry...my best friend lives 2 streets away aswell..eeek!!  rather scary, you never normally hear of things like that happening in aberdeen...  there was a man found dead in our street a few weeks back aswell...

Sending loads of huggs to everyone xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops that scan went well, am so delighted for you and I laughed like mad about your dh's comment about wearing a rangers top    I'd heard about the murder in Torry, shocking waking up to find your street cordoned off!

Gems   for you, I hope you are feeling better soon.  It can't be easy for you with all the decisions to make.

Dons, can't believe what you are going through with your ds, the school should be able to help you but it sounds like they're not doing anything to help.  I hope you get the help that you are looking for.  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.


----------



## tissyblue

Noooo - just wrote a huge long post and wasn't logged in. B*****er.

Upshot was I was sending   to all those needing them (Tracey, Susan, Starry, Dons, Fiona) and   to those who sounded chirpy (Mrs Coops/Lainsy) and   to Bloo, AbdnCarol, Button, Gems and everyone else.

Need to go and do my packing - off to Gran Canaria on Sat with 10 chums. Seemed like a good idea in Jan when I was pre bump. Not sure how I will cope with the pubbing and clubbing stone cold sober - will probably be doing a head count and arranging the taxi queue at 4 in the morning!

Back to chat in a week or so
Take care everyone
T


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies
Excedllent news Mrs Coops glad all was wel with the scan - I remember my first one I was So extatic that everything was "ok" and then rendered as a "normal" pregnancy - doesn't seem that long ago - the time will fly by (o:

Dons that is such crap that you don't have any help/suppoer with regards DS I hope you get some soon - really feel for you must be hard on the both of you - infact all of you as a family - wish I could give some sound advice.

Gems - Hope you feel better soon - and remember always here for you if you need to chat re DE x

Tissy - Im sure hols will be fine - still a break.

Hugs to all ive missed and thanks for kind words re Lyle's cold he is championing on (o:

D x


----------



## starrynight

Tissyblue enjoy ur holiday lol just had a vision of you arranging the taxi queue lol.xx

Congrats on ur scan mrscoops i would have been crying to if i was you. You got any symptoms yet?xx


----------



## starrynight

Sorry another question girls do u know what the clinic give me for ec is it a tablet to just chill me out?

Its prob a stupid question really but thought i would ask also i got af today woohoo so hopefully it will be finished before my baseline scan nxt wed.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy, sounds great going on holiday, you will have a great time and enjoy yourself 

Starry, don't apologise for asking questions, that's what we're here for.  When i had ec I got injection and by the end of it I didn't really remember much, think the dr just pumped up the dosage as I was a nervous wreck!  I remember them panicking because my blood pressure dropped and they didn't know why it would do that but then they realised it was just because my arm was lying on top of the wires .  Hope you are getting on ok?


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry I haven't been around much recently.  What a few days I've had!

Starry - don't worry about asking questions.  You'll get the sedation and pain relief put in through a vein in your arm (or hand if your arms too bruised from all the blood that's been taken leading up to your EC!)  There's also antibiotics but because I've got aheart murmur, I get more than normal.  Not sure what you'll get.  I get 2 lots of something-or-other through my arm and also a pessary up the back door! Glad to hear AF's arrived.  

MrsCoops - glad to hear your scan went well.  I can't wait until the day I finally get to experience a real scan. 

Dons - sorry to hear you're having problems with your son and his aspergers.   I get lots of updates at work about my pupils with AS.  I'll have a look at the paperwork and see if there's a contact name or number.  There's one particular pupil I get lots of advice about so I'll try and find out where the advice comes from.  

Things aren't great at school just now.  My boss has tried everything possible to work with one of our completely incompetent, lazy, arrogant colleagues but he's never going to improve.  He eventually blew up at him, told him exactly what he thinks of him, what he's done to the department, etc... and because he's not getting any support from his line manager, he's now off with work-related stress!  It does mean however, that I'm Acting Principal Teacher again and getting some extra pennies.  The colleague who has caused all of these problems also went for the job so of course, he's now not speaking to me because I got it!

Had a concert to organise for school yesterday too.  It went well but so glad it's over.  Just got one prize giving to go and that's all the late nights until after summer.

Off to investigate if there's a twix left in the cupboard before tackle tonight's work.  So, so tired tonight - should really get an early night.

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies how u all doing?

Susan a pessary up the back door!! Y do i need that wots it for lol God i just dont have a clue about all this am going to buy a book on monday lol. How u doing did u have a nice wknd? Hope work wasn't to stressfull on friday.

Lainsy am doing ok now i think am a pro for now with the injection lol I have my baseline scan on wed so hopefully start stimming then. But i must admit am worried about this injection in my arm or hand when it ec time!! Did u do anything exciting this wknd?

Fiona how u doing?xx

Hi to everyone else that i have missed.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Fed up feeling so down.    Went to Argos with DH today and took my niece with us just to give my sister a rest. Was standing waiting for our order when the lady next to us said what a well behaved little daughter we've got and how she's got my eyes!  I know she meant no harm but have been down every since!  Fed up having failed IVFs.  

Starry - the pessary was an antibiotic.  I think I only got it because I'm supposed to get extra antibiotics because of my heart murmur and the risk of possible infection.

Dons - I've copied a sheet (tippexed out the name and date of birth) I've got about one of my pupils with Aspergers.  He's in 2nd year now so a bit older than your son but there might be something useful in it.  The address of the health clinic is on it too and it's not too far from you!  PM your email address to me and I can send it if you want.  

Going to my SIL's tomorrow as it's my niece and nephew's birthdays next week.  They'll be 5 and 2 and are having a party tomorrow.  Should be good but will no doubt be wishing they had their little cousins there too.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Susan i  know it must be really hard for you and nothing i say will make you feel better. But just want to give you    xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Starry  
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Firstly Fiona I am happy that you are still going ahead with your pregnancy not that you would terminate either but glad your girl is a fighter and glad you got answers etc.  Try not think about all the possiblities in disabilities am sure she will be fine.  

Susan -    life is so unfair sometimes - dont worry I totally understand - there are days where I am just so over it all.

To all the others hope you ok and had a good weekend,  Im back to work tomorrow for a week then off holidays to Portugal for the week after that.

Oh we received a letter from Lorraine for the Donor egg for an appointment in July.  Apparently the waiting list is 2-3 years - think we will go for that appointment and see what they say but deffo doing the overseas Donor egg first but knowing me always need plan B.  No harm in putting our names down for the waiting list here. 

Gems good to hear from you again.

Anyhoooos off for some breakfast.  Chat later.

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

susan - thank you - i will PM you my email address.  Sorry you had an upsetting day yesterday, you are bound to get days like that after everything you have been through. Life is unfair sometimes and does leave you wondering why?  Dont know what to say really, apart from, we are here for you    

Sonia - you are quite right, no harm in being on the list for here, you never know it may be sooner, but keeping your options open to overseas is a great plan too.  

Starry - good luck for baseline on wednesday, dont worry about the injection in your arm, it just nips a bit but if you are anything like me you will enjoy EC, i loved it!!!   you wont remember a thing! 

Lainsy - yoo hoo!! 

carol - hey, hows bump?

big shouts to everyone!  Im just eating pancakes for breakfast before our visitors come. Caitlyn has been awful sick,, had to call NHS24 last night as i was worried. She kept her night bottles down though which is a relief.  Aiden is doing good, putting on the weight and is a wee porkie now!!  Cant wait to see how much they weigh on tuesday!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Susan - Sending you a BIG hug - life is just so bloody unfair sometimes and honest I know I am lucky to have Lyle but I know how you feel and what I had to go thorugh to get him.  Chin up babes here for you anytime you wanna scream or throw things..........

Dons - Glad all going well with the twins and that Caitlyn is feeling better hopefully nothing to worry about - I can't believe the weight that Lyle is putting on neither his is fair filling out - looks so much like a boy now than a baby  

Sonia - Good luck with the DE route we were on the waiting list for 18 months but we were 2nd recipients 

Carol - How ya feeling quine?

BIG evening all to the rest xx

D x


----------



## Mummy30

morning all  

just on net to look track an order and seem to have by passed here first!

Its a quiet moment!! Am knackered, Aiden didnt settle til 1am this morning, DP had Caitlyn at his side and she went straight to sleep at 1130pm so DP was snoring while i was up putting Aidens dummy in his mouth over and over! Damn dummy - hes not getting it tonight! So i got 2 hours sleep before feeding time again, and lo and behold aiden was too tired to take his bottle it took him an hour   . So once again, i was up longer than DP and Caitlyn, he settled back to sleep at 4 ish and we were all up by 7 this morning.  could head back to bed now but DS's bedroom is a bomb site and i HAVE to tidy it    

DP is 30 today HAHA, 

Lainsy - if you get the buchanie you will see his baby pic in the birthday part! Cost me £34.50 - what a total rip off.

anyway,   to all, im away to grab a shower while its peaceful here.  Ive left the radio on (on sky) FUNkids its called for the twins to listen too lol! Its quite groovy actually!


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all, it's been quiet on here lately, everyone must be enjoying the nice evenings.

Dons seen DP's picture in the Buchanie today, what a cutie he was 

Starry how's things going with you?  

Susan hope your bearing up  .  I know it's so difficult when the IVF doesn't work.

Not been up to much, enjoying a quieter time at work for the past week as boss on holiday so it's not been as hectic, but just wait till Thursday it will be back to the usual madness  .  Lazy time at home just surfing the net, ******** etc  .  Making the most of it as have a body shop party on Thursday, birthday party Friday and wedding Saturday, I'll need all day Sunday to recover  

Hello to every one else and hope all is well


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh lainsy - i love body shop parties.......... well ive only been to one lol, i won a drawing game that we did and got a freebie!!

ANyone been to ann summers party? ive never, its not really my thing as i get too embarassed but i would like to go to one one day..... fora  laff n all ye ken!

LOL @ DPs photo, he was a cutie aye, but his ma said he was a horror undernneath the innocent blonde hair!

Went down to the shops today to get DPs fathers day present and it must have been young mums reunion at the benches! Geee, never seen so many all in one place. They do make me mad though as (so sorry if anyone is offended by this) all they do is sit around with their designer babies and smoke. They all look minging too, full of love bites etc. Makes me so mad when there are ladies like us on here who are desperate for a child and cant have one naturally when these girls (and thats all they were, girls) can sleep around and get pregnant in an instant... 

sorry rant over lol.  
Away to go my tesco.com shopping, it was a success last week!  

oh and aiden is now 9lb9oz and caitlyn is now 7lb 12oz!!


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, I know exactly what you mean.  I hate going to the shops at lunch time for that exact reason, really gets to me  

Wow great about Aiden and Caitlyn's weights, you must be pleased.  Loved the latest photos of them on ********, they are gorgeous.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Dons and Lainsy - completely agree with you about the young mums and their designer babies.  My pregnant 14 year old at school has had her baby and takes great delight in taking him into to school to show him off.  Not that I've got anything against mums showing off their babies, but she's making it look like it's the best thing ever to be so young and have a baby. Makes me so mad!  

I've never been to a Body Shop party.  Been to a few Ann Summers though when I was a student (all those years ago!   )

I've been quiet on here recently because I never have time to do anything at home other than work.  Just spent 3 hours doing 'Support for Learners' bids for our department.  This Principal Teacher job isn't everything is cracked up to be! The extra money isn't even worth it.  That's a big job out of the way though - just got the improvement plan for next year (which I don't understand) to do and get everything sorted for the junior prizegiving next week.  Got the primary 7's up for their induction days at the moment - they're so cute at the moment but I'm sure they'll all develop hormones over the summer holidays and become typical teenagers!  

Better go and pack my school bag for tomorrow!  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening all!!

Dons - Great birth weights for Aiden and Caitlyn I got Lyle weighed today and he is 11lb 15oz - so fair fattening oot!!!  lol

Know exactly where you are coming from re "the teenie mums" - I used to HATE it when I had to pass them at the Maty door smoking away whilst WE had to head into the Fertility Unit - Justice mmmmmmmmmmm?? - THAT used to make me cry with anger - even more so working where I do and seeing all the wee ones being taken for granted I could have taken them ALL home  

Life just makes me ponder sometimes..............

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Lol I so agree with yous re smoking girls outside the maty ward it used to do MY HEAD in and then they standing there in their gowns and slippers and complaining about labour pains whilst they smoke euuuuuwwww.  But now things have changed they now have an intercom thingy attached to the wall outside and I was watching all this .... so when someone goes and smokes by the door this intercom starts saying " you are not in the smoking area please move to the smoking area " and its soooooooooooo loud I loved it that I started laughing when i heard it and the girl just looked at me i dont care I could of punched her in the face...... LOL not that I would do that....   and heres me who used to smoke eh!  gave up over 2 years ago. 

Hope you all well am off to Portugal on Friday YIPPPPEEEEE.  Am back at work though but just for this week.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

trouble is, when the speaker thing announces they are in a non smoking zone, they dont move


----------



## starrynight

Hahaha saffa you could have punched her in the face you made me laugh there lol Thats what i think sometimes even today they were outside smoking in there dressing gown in the rain!!

Susan i hope work is getting a bit less stressfull for you and your feeling a bit better  

Dons glad the twins are putting weight on and hope ds is getting on ok.

Lainsy hope your are making the most of the boss not being in this wk and what i busy weekend you have. I was suppose to be going out on sat nite but am not sure i will cause everyone will be drunk and il be the only sober 1 and don't really want to tell everyone y am not drinking.

Well i start stimming tonight then get a scan on day 6!! Am really scared cause i have heaps of little follicles on my ovary's already they counted 25 on 1 and 31 on the other!! So thats worse then what i had last time they scanned me i hate being pcos!!!  

Hi to everyone i have missed hope u are all ok.xx


----------



## verysad

need help please 
« on: 15/06/09, 00:11 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hi i have signed in as a differnet user as  people know me well on here and off, i have used this site for years, but wanted this to be anon.
Well i have been with my DH for 20 years after more ivf than you can imagine i got pg with my babies last year they are now a few months old, i thought all was well in our marriage apart from the usual stuff hard with twins money, but nothing else. Well 2 days ago after i found some text messages i discovered my DH has been having an affair with a girl from work she is also married with 2 kids, He confessed all said he always has loved me, doesn't know why it happened, and is so sorry about the whole thing, and please would i not leave. I am gutted to say the least, i adore my DH and he is such a good husband belief it or not, he is so upset, not as upset as i am. I called the girl and she said she is discussed with herself for letting it happen and said it was her that wouldn't leave him alone, now i am not stupid it takes 2 to tango. I have agreed to stay and try and sort it out, but i have not told one person about it as i am so ashamed and embarrassed, as i thought we were happy. But i wonder if i am just setting myself up for a fall, i dont think this girl will be so easy to get rid of, and will it stop ? i really want to belief it will and we can work through this, but i am just so so sad and heart broken, and wonder if a marriage can survive after an affair that happened when you had a so so longed for pg, and after our beautiful babies were born, he has said it did stop for a while but started again after i had the babies as she was there all the time, but cant tell me why. She has now moved from his work place thank god, but i just dont know if i am going to be hurt again.
he has said that he tried to tell me last year before i fell pg that i spent to much time on here speaking to cyber people and not him, and to be honest this is true, but i dont feel that warrents what has happened and neither does he. 
i am devastated and just dont know what to do.
I told the girl if she stayed away and never made contact i would not inform her DH as i would not wish this hurt on anyone but maybe i should have.
please help me sort out this mess in my head. I have posted on another thread, but really want to here from others who have been through this and survived    
VS


----------



## gmac2304

afternoon girls!  how are we all sorry i've not been on for a while - i'm too busy eating all the time to do anything else!!! 

*Dons * - how dare you laugh at Craig turning 30?!?! being a woman of a 'certain age' myself, i think it is very unfair of you...  hope u & the twins are still doing well.

*Carol * - you've not been on here for a while either? everything OK? saying that, you're probably up to your eyes with your 2 houses...

*Starry* - hope the stimming is going well? i've got my fingers crossed for you...

*Saffa* - enjoy Portugal. _soooooooo_ jealous!!!   

same goes to you *Tissy* - hope ur enjoying Gran Can!

*Susan* - hope work is calming down for you! can't be long til the summer holidays now is it? make sure you take plenty of time to just 'chill'

*Lainsy* - hope ur enjoying the P&Q at work just now? my boss is away for 2 weeks - as you can imagine, I am using my time wisely by reading Celeb Gossip Mags & coming on here! 

*verysad* - sorry to hear what you are going thru just now! can't give you much advice, as haven't been in that situation myself, but I will tell you to do whats best for you & your little ones! don't let anyone else tell you what to do - only you can make that decision! and remember, we're always here if you need to talk...

 to everyone else that I've missed - Gems, Bloo, Button, Fiona!!! hope ur all doing fine...

well, not much to report from me - had my 7week scan last week, but think I may already have posted about that!  brain is like mush these days... anyway, baby is OK - had a nice, strong heartbeat and was where he/she was meant to be! had my Booking In with the MW on Tuesday, so thats another thing marked off...just got to wait for my 12wk scan date now!

still feeling OK ... feel nauseous most of the time, but nothing I can't handle! tiredness is coming & going too - some days I can barely stay awake past lunchtime! haven't had too much to complain about tho, so will just shut my mouth! 

away to see Take That this weekend! sooooooooo can't wait!!! how i'm going to be able to stay awake til the end of the concert though I DO NOT KNOW! 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi Nycky!

i'm relatively new to FF - only been here since the end of last year - so don't remember you from before!  but   and welcome back!!!

Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

VS - I am divorced from my ex after i found out he had an affair with a work colleague of mine.  We were only married for 5 months when i found out that his mistress was expecting his baby, it was born 9 months after the birth of our DS - doesnt take a genius to work out what he was up to when i was having our DS.  Anyway, so so sorry you are going through this. IT is heartbreaking and you need to have long discussions with him to see where to go from here, especially with the children too.  Have you thought about marraige counselling?  ex and i tried to make it work but i couldnt forgive him for his actions so in the end we divorced, and it was the best thing that i did. It is hard and took me a long time to get over it but TIME was my greatest healer as will it be yours wether you stay with DH or decide to part ways.  Heartbreak is the worst feeling in the world but it is good to cry, dont feel bad about that.  You will go through all sorts of emotions, sadness, anger, forvigeness, non forgiveness, feeling sorry for yourself etc, but its all normal.  I cant tell you what to do, but i can say the same thing happened to my mum after 27 years of marriage, my dad admitted his affair and was moving out. IT ws heartbreaking for all the family and my mum has nothing to do with my dad (who married his lady friend and lives in livingston now) but she also says it was the best thing getting a divorce and is now happy with her partner.  I will never understand why ppl have affairs, after seeing it for myself and watching my mum go through it 2 years after me, ive seen the emotions etc and if it happened to me again, i wouldnt forgive.  But we are all different.  Im lucky as i met DP not long after i split up from ex and he has made me happy but it took me a good 2 years to fully trust him and men in general. But look at me now.    DP is like a father to DS and my ex hasnt seen or even asked about DS in 18 months.  Its amazing how children adapt.
There is light at the end of the tunnel for you but its a long tunnel im afraid.  Sending you massives of hugs as you will need them, take them all when people offer you one and cry on their shoulder. youll feel better for it.


----------



## Mummy30

hello all!! couldnt fit anymore text into above post as my screen, for some reason, "bounces" and you cant see what you are typing!!

Nicky - hi, hows the adoption process going?  
MRSCOOPS - great news about the scan, its a relief isnt it. congratulations again xx hope you and bubba enjoy the gods of TT!!  
starry - good luck with stimming xx    
sonia - portugal.... och its not fair.... im usually away this time of year, benidorm is missing me i think!  Never mind, we will be in glasgow/edinburgh next month and haven in october so will make the most of that.  
bloo- lyle is a great weight now, they grow so fast eh. Cant believe my 2 are 5 weeks now!  
susan- lol at cute p7's im scared of them! Infact im scared of teenagers too!
lainsy - glad you seen his pic! Going to chiquitos on saturday night and got a few suprises for him there too lol  
Carol - is everything ok??  Not been on for a while and i get worried too easily....  

bit shout to everyone else!  

Oh no, the screen is bouncing and i cant see what im typing lol.  Quick word from me, all is well with twins lol!!!


----------



## Mummy30

wow nicky - you really are nearly there!!  Fantastic, he/she will be worth the wait


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all, just a quick post before I head out to spend lots of money at the body shop party  

VS so sorry to hear your story, I am sorry but I have never been in that situation so really cannot give advice, but hopefully you can work things one way or the other.  Just remember to think of yourself and your kids, they are the most important thing  .

Mrs Coops sounds like things are going great for you, I am so pleased.  The P&Q is officially over today, boss back tomorrow  

Hi and welcome back Nicky, you are before my time, I only started on here a few months ago (so wish I had found it a lot sooner).  Good to hear things are working out for you.

Dons enjoy Chiquitos, I love it there - hope you don't embarrass dp too much  

Just tried my dress on today for wedding I am going to on Saturday, and luckily it fits .  I am a disaster when it comes to clothes - just ask DH.  Bless him, I sent him into Aberdeen today after his work as he works in dyce to buy me a strapless bra as I didn't have any decent ones, talk about leaving things to the last minute "lastminute.com" is what dh calls me  

 hello to everyone else and hope everyone has a great weekend !


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't posted for a while, no bad reason, just seem to be really knackered right now and all i do on here is buy things for the new house.  Poor Mike is going to get a shock when he sees how much I'm spending  .  Everything fine here, same old same old, just waiting on scan next Thursday for peace of mind again and that will be me nearly 28 weeks.  I'm away tomorrow morning with 6 of my friends to Inverness for the weekend, staying in apartments so I'm just planning to go for the meals and then try not to stay up too late as get so tired.  Be great to catch up though with my chums and listen to their stories when they're all boozy.  
Won't even try to do personals but thank you for everyone asking about me, that's lovely that you do that as I know I worry about anyone I've not seen for a while too.
Nicky so nice to have you back and delighted you've been approved for adoption, how exciting for you and hope you get your little ones soon and not have to wait too long.
So pleased to hear the little ones are all putting on weight and doing so well, that is fantastic, can't wait to meet them when we get together.
VS I am so very sorry to read your post.  I don't know how I would deal with the situation if that happened to me, it's easy for me to say I would kick Mike out but the reality would be completely different.  Your heart will be broken and that's just the worst feeling ever.  I agree that counselling would possibly help a lot but it will take time for you to learn to trust your husband again and it will change your marriage forever, possibly for the better.  My heart truly goes out to you and what you're going through.  Huge   to you.  I understand you're not telling anyone so please come on here to scream and rant or just offload as we will try our best to help and be understanding.  
Worried about my best friend's sister, she is just behind me in her pregnancy, she will be 26 weeks on Sunday and her waters broke a couple of weeks ago.  They kept her in for a wee while but she's out of hospital now and they're keeping a close eye on her, they are hoping to give her steroids on Sunday for the baby's lungs.  Just want everything to be okay for her so been saying my   for the little one.
Got hubbie to get a baby swing for bambino today, reduced from £100 to £35 so got him to set it up in the living room.  Still nervous about buying things but have to try and stay positive so been ordering cots, etc.  
Well better go and pack my suitcase for tomorrow, 2 years in a row I've been sober for these girly weekends, will have to make up for it next year  .
Big hello to everyone I've missed and big    to all.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening Ladies

Welcome back Nicky - SO chuffed for you regards the adoption really hope it all works out for you - I know what with working along those lines how hard and long a process it can be but very rewarding in the end  

VS - Sorry to read your story I myself haven't been there so all I can say is listen to what Dons expressed and always here to lend an ear.

Sonia - Portugal sounds great have a fab time x

Mrs Coops - Glad you and bubba both still doing great.

Carol - Was worried we hadn't heard in a while but fab that all is well and hope all goes well with your frind's sisters wee one 

Lainsy - Your man shopping for a strappless bra - poor dude - gave me a giggle tho!!!  lol

BIG hell to all I have missed - aaaaaaah see what you mean Dons about screen disapearing!!!

D x

P.S Lyle had his second injections yesterday and was a little brave soldier again!!


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Nicky, welcome back.  Haven't heard from you for ages and ages.  Then again, you haven't heard from me for ages!  Must to better.  

VS - sorry I can't offer any advice.  I haven't been in your situation either but Dons seems to have been very supportive and offered some wise words of wisdom   The main thing is to think about yourself and your children. 

The usual story with me - exhausted, over worked and waiting for 2 more AF before IVF cycle number 5.  We're definitely considering going down the immune testing route because I'm almost certain there's a problem there somewhere.  There's no way I should produce such a ridiculously huge amount of follies and get nothing whatsoever to freeze.    We've got our follow up appointment next Thursday so I'll wait to see what they say. If it means going to London for tests then that's what we'll have to do.  Would rathe not have to though!  

Big hugs to everyone.  Sorry I've no time (as usual!) to mention you all.  
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Welcome back nicky i only joined last year so haven't met you before.

Vs sorry i cant help you much but you will know what to do in your heart and all of us are here to talk if you want 2. 

Mrscoops bet u are wishing away the days for you 12wk scan and enjoy take that.

Sorry not much personals tonight i have been soo tired today think all the excitement or the drugs are catching up on me lol

Hi to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi ladies 

I am so sorry I havent been in touch for a while!!! My damn internet hasnt been working for 2 weeks and I am getting really annoyed and withdrawl sypmtoms from not being able to get on here and say hello!!!!!!  I bit the head off a person on telephone yesterday as she kept on asking me the same question about my phone line!!!!!!!  

Just a quick up date and then hopefully (without killing any people from internet company) I will be on more regularly.  

IVF meeting and appointment went ok - the doctor says I have slight PCO in my left ovary so I would be going for a lose dose of drugs.  I start next month on day 21.......my period is due end of next week so I have to phone them then to see when day 21 lands.  So Lainsy maybe we could be treatment buddies!! x

I am using the office computer so I hope I manage to get rid of FF website address on history!

I will be back soon
Button


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone, it is a gorgeous day today .

Bloo, so glad I gave you a giggle about dh  

Carol, hope you are having a great time in Inverness it's great up there.

Susan bet you are counting the days down until the school holidays.

Button great to hear from you and that you are starting your treatment.  I am also starting on day 21 next month, my period is due in about 2 weeks so looks like we will be treatment buddies, how exciting.  

I am feeling surprisingly bright considering my night out in Aberdeen last night, I had a great time.  Poor dh was stone cold sober as he was working at 6am today and had to help me stagger back to the car at about midnight  

I have just had a lovely shower with all my body shop products and away to pamper myself before I head off to the hairdresser, and then home to get dressed for wedding I am going to today.

Hello to everyone I have missed, hope you are all having a great weekend


----------



## tissyblue

Back from hols everyone. The taxi rank in Gran Can has never been so organised....!

As I type this, my DH is asleep in the chair opposite with our new baby beagle (just eight and a half weeks) asleep across his chest. Its the most adorable thing I have seen for a long time.

20 week milestone last Wed and scan tomorrow. All bits crossed.
T


----------



## fionamc

Will do a longer post soon but just wanted to say hope all goes well tomorrow Tissy and you get some good pictures!

Hello to everyone else,

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy good luck for scan today, not that you will need it, everything will be fine    .


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quick one to say good luck for today's scan Tissy, will be an exciting one to see how much your little one has changed.  Aw I'm jealous about your puppy, love it when you first get them and they're so sleepy.  Give puppy a cuddle from me.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, TISSY - hope everything went ok today and CONGRATS on   20 weeks!

i was going to post more but granny popped in lol and HV due now so id better go!

Twins doing ok, caitlyn still projectile vomitting so ill ask about that today!

Not long til the 12th!!  

be back later xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Nicky - well done on the moonwalk - I did Race for Life Yesterday that was my limit but what a gorge day certainly made the difference x

Tissy - Congrats 20 weeks!!  Hope scan goes well.

Dons - Glad twinnies doing okay hope you get some answers/help re vomiting!

After such a hectic day yday Lyle and I having a lazy day - well he is he is well snoozing flopped over my lap whilst I type - ahhhh the life

BIG Hi to all 

D xx


----------



## Mummy30

i discussed their unsettleness with the HV just now and also, DS is sick after every feed which continues right until the next feed - DD's projectile voitting was discussed too. She thinks both babies have reflux   and i have to go sign them up to the minor ailments at the pharmacy and get infant gaviscon to thicken their milk. 
DD did her projectile vomitting this morning, bless her, out her nose and everything. Now everytime i wind her, maybe just me being paranoid, but i can see the look of fear in her eyes as she thinks its going to happen all the time. But its random when it does happen. Hopefully the gaviscon will help, HV says if not then she will get another thickener, cant remember what she called it.

nicky - well done you for doing the moonwalk, im so unfit its ridicolous!
bloo - sounds like you and lyle are having fun!

im sitting here watching wimbledon and aiden is trying to sleep in his bouncer but as usual is very unsettled so i have to go to see to him. poor mite. at least caitlyn is sleeping.


----------



## tissyblue

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. Relieved to report that all went well with the scan - everything  seemed to be where it was meant to be. Got some photos too which was nice. 

T


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just nipping on quickly before I have my tea.  Got home from work 10 minutes ago and am absolutely starving! 

Tissy - glad to hear everything went well at your scan today.  You must be so pleased.  

Dons - sorry to hear the twins are a bit unsettled at the moment.  Hopefully the gaviscon will do the job. 

Nicky - well done to you for doing the moonwalk.  Unfortunately, I'm another unfit person.  Got no excuse really - doing some exercise would probably help!  

Sorry I haven't been around much recently.  Feeling quite down about all things IVF.  What with TTC now for 6 years and 4 failed IVFs along with all the IUI etc, it's all been getting on top of me again.  Didn't want to come on here and bring all the cheerfulness down, especially as Lainsy and Button are getting excited to be starting treatment soon and all the pregnant ladies and new mummies are doing well. Sorry! 

Other than that, counting down the days until the school holidays.  It's ridiculous how much I've still to do before then though. This Acting Principal Teacher job isn't everything is cracked up to be!  

Got to play at the junior prizegiving tomorrow night so should really go and look out something to play!  Another late night again - ah well, at least it's the last one until after the holidays.  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Me again!

A whole section of my post disappeared somewhere there!  

Had written about my great day yesterday. Went to my mum and dad's early afternoon then headed off to my grandma's for a cup of tea and fine biscuit (there's always fine biscuits there!)  We then spent the rest of the day at DH's sisters with her 2 children.  It was just such a glorious day so sat about relaxing outside.  On the spur of the moment, DH treated my to Jimmy Chung's at the beach followed by a walk along the beach.  Actually managed to switch off from work all day!  Payed for it today though when I wasn't organised for anything!  

Anyway, that's all for now
Susanx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!

Dons - Hope the Gaviscon works friend of mine from work said it was a godsend when she got it for her son (and they are not in the way of precribing it) so hopefully it will make life easiter for you too!!

Tissy - SO glad scan went well and be sure to show us those photos!!

Susan - Sorry you are feeling bit low just now - sending you a hug - know how you feel it's just crap and life makes me ponder sometimes - glad you had a good day yesterday tho and not long till summer hols (o:

BIG Hugs to all

D x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh nicky, wonder if you came to my house last week with your tesco van??!!

i actually had lovely sunshine earlier on but the fog has come in now. great.

think the gaviscon is helping caitlyn but not aiden. ive stopped the infacol but stopping it means he has a sore belly again. So im thinking caitlyn has reflux and aiden has colic.    although im no expert.  I just dont know what to do for the best...

Currentlly waiting for andy murray to play his match.....  not overly keen on him though... didnt like certain comments he made about a certain nationality yon time.


----------



## Mummy30

hi nicky - i have PMd you back, wrong person lol!!

Tesco inverurie... hmmm wonder if you know my ex husband, he work/ed there as a security man, i think anyway. he is the ****!  

Im in peterhead btw!


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all, hope everyone had a good weekend, roll on the next one  !

Nicky well done on doing moonwalk, I am not fit enough to do anything like that  .

Tissy so glad to hear everything went well with scan 

Donsbabe hope you get the twins sorted, poor little mites.   for them both, and you!

Susan, don't you worry about coming on here feeling down, that is what we are here for, it doesn't matter that I am excited about starting treatment again, we are all at different stages and all here to help each other whatever we are going through.  

Had a rather mad night on Friday in Aberdeen - those of you on ******** may have seen the photos  .  I must admit to not remembering one or two of them being taken!!  

Had a great day on Saturday at wedding, the weather was gorgeous and it was a great day.  The service was lovely and great meal etc.  Needless to say I was shattered by Sunday so enjoyed a lazy day!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Lainsy - glad to hear you a had a good weekend. Had a look at your photos on ******** and recognised a few faces!

Dons - how's the little ones doing?  Any better?

Had my last late evening of the session last night.  Had to play at the junior prizegiving so didn't get home from work until 10pm.  Just over a week to go and then it's holiday time!!! Can't wait!!!  I can't remember ever being so ready for them.

So much to do before then though.  It's centenary week at school next week as it's 100 years since the old part of the academy was built.  All very well, but we're expected to come up with new and wonderful lessons based on 100 years ago!  Nobody has the energy at this stage to be writing new materials!  

Not only that, but the whole department is getting upgraded during the holidays.  I'm getting a new room built, as the room next to me is going to be made bigger and will take in some of mine.  Between now and next Friday, we've basically got to empty 2 classrooms full on stuff into the other classroom, completely empty the staff base and a few practise rooms.  There's books in one of my cupboards dating back to the 1940s!  Don't think I'm ever going to use them but hate throwing things out.  It's going to be filthy too! 

Normally I would get pupils to help do these kinds of jobs because they seem to love it, but no no no, I've got to teach them about 1909 all week!!!!!  

Highlight of my day so far was coming home from work and finding a new photo frame I ordered!  (I'm easily amused!)  I've been looking for a frame to hold 4 photos all 6x4" everywhere for so long.  Didn't think it would be so difficult!

Anyway, tea time
Speak to you all later
Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Me again.

Forgot to say (and this is the reason why I came on here!   ) that I've got my follow up appointment tomorrow for my last failed IVF.  I'll let you know how I get on. 
x


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck tomorrow Nicky.  Fingers crossed that she'll bring some good news with her!


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone how u doing? Sorry ain't looked bk to do personals. I will get round to it tho i ain't been well i spent the whole day yesterday being sick and had a constant sore head.

Well had my day 8scan today and things don't look 2good i have to many follicles they counted over 30 but think 20 were over 10 and the other ones were smaller so now they are speaking about cancelling it am so am  gutted. I have to take a lower dose tonight and go back in 2moro for more bloods but it doesn't look good. They mentioned they would maybe try and get me to et but don't think any of the follicles are big enough for that yet. Has anyone got any advice of what they have been thro or anything am totally lost and just   my hormone levels ain't sky high again 2moro.

I will try n catch up with everyones news.xx

Also do u think it would be a bad idea to use a hot water bottle 2nite to try n let them grow?


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope all goes well tomorrow Susan will be thinking of you and hope you get some answers!!

Nicky - Hope all goes well with the SW visiting - are you going through Aberdeen City Council or the Shire?

Starry -   if it has to be cancelled - will be thinking of you - I can comment im afraid as I was the opposite I was a poor responder  

All well with us guys - Lyle doing smashing - he is a right little boy now (wheres my baby gone  ) - enjoying grabbing his toys now but nothing more intersting to him that his own hands - he is so funny!!!

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Don't panic Starry.  I've always been in the same boat as you with having too many follies.  My 1st cycle was cancelled because of it.  My 2nd ET went ahead but I had to wait 3 months before EC.  My 3rd was problem free (although it didn't work!).

At my day 10 scan during my 4th IVF, I had 38 follies.  I was in tears during the scan because I could see how many there were and knew deep down that it would be cancelled again.  However, my blood levels were only slightly high so it went ahead.  They got about 28 follies at my EC and left all the teeny tiny ones.  Surprisingly, my ET went ahead 3 days later and I didn't get OHSS which I had twice before. 

I don't want to say either way about the hot water bottle but if it was me I wouldn't bother with it tonight.  If they are just over 10 just now, they'll grow naturally anyway over the next few days.

As Bloo says though, it they do cancel it's all for your own good.  Not easy to think like that though, I know.

I'll really keep my fingers crossed that your EC goes ahead.  I know exactly how you are feeling just now and it's just awful.   I know I felt lost, upset, disappointed, a failure.....

Susan
x


----------



## LaineyMoo

Hi Girls braved the chit chat forum and oh my god your chit chat scared me!!!

I am just away to start the IVF process in a few weeks time and I just realised how very little I know about IVF and this is really worrying me now.

The professor i saw at aberdeen fertility clinic just kept saying all will be explained at your group question and answer session... I feel so frustrated. 

I keep reading as much as i can on the internet but get side tracked each night.

Was it the same for all you?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Laineymoo - don't fret as the ladies have said all clinics are different and all will be explained to you of the goings on at Aberdeen.  The nurses there are fantastic and will help you thorugh it and answer any questions you might have - we are also here for you whenever you need xx

Nicky - Just noticed that you are from Inch     - Its is just that I work for A & F but for the City  

D x


----------



## Mummy30

susan - hope you get some answers tomorrow  
nicky - hope your SW brings you news tomorrow  
lainy - it is best not to know anything when you go, ask any questions and dont think any are too small or daft, if you are not sure, just ask. And you will get lots of info at the evening.  
bloo - great that lyle is doing so well  
starry - hope you get to ET honey!   

My two still arent that great. Caitlyn still projectile vomitting even though she is on gavison to thicken her milk and aiden is so unsettled, just cries now. A dummy helps him but he cries when it pops out his mouth so he gets no sleep. Was up all night with him last night   Taking him off the gaviscon and back onto infacol. Think he has colic and caitlyn has reflux. Its all trial and error, bought gripe water today too. Got their kidney scan follow up tomorrow at sick kids in aberdeen, i also have my post natal check up at docs tomorrow too, busy day for me.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!

Nicky - I am on maternity leave at the moment so not too sure whats going on at my work.........   All I know is that they are ALWALYS screaming for loving parents to take on kiddies (foster carers are SO in demand) and give them a second chance - I know everyone wants babies but the amount of kiddies that are needing a "forever family" breaks your heart - if Lyle hadn't of happenedd for us that was the route we were going to take also - well done you xx

Dons - We have been SO lucky with Lyle other than not managing to continue with the breastfeeding he has been no problem really feeding - okay is sick occassionally but nothing compared to what you are going through - we also have him on infacol and gripe water (in each feed) and we get the wind up no probs - thankfully.  On really cried when hungy (boy do we hear him now) and he has just started howling when really tired but fights it   - hope the wee ones settle down soon sedning you hugs xx

Nite nite all

D x


----------



## peglet

serial lurker alert !!!! 
Just want to say that when my DD was born I used infacol every feed right up to starting solids, as she was extemely colicy (who says BF babies don't get colic!)

shall now go back into hiding......

Pegs 
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry as so much chatting that I haven't been able to keep up to date but hope all is well.  
Poor babies Dons, must be such hard work with two, especially if they're suffering.  Give them big hugs from me.  
Susan your work is such a headache for you petal, roll on the summer holidays so you can relax a wee bit from it all.  How did you get on with your appointment with the clinic today?
Bloo your little baby is coming on so well, you sound like you're just loving motherhood which is fab!
Nicky it's so nice to have you back again, hope you got on great with your SW.  You know that Mike and I started the long process of adoption and definitely would have continued before I got pregnant with this little one.  I think we would still look at fostering when this one is a bit older, if I'm not too old by then as such a great thing to do.  
Hello to everyone I've missed and big   to all.
Had a fab time in Inverness with my chums, left them to it when they went clubbing and they didn't get home til 3am.  Stayed in a lovely apartment and had my own bedroom with ensuite which was just perfect.
Had our 28 week scan today so all is well, phew!  Baby is breach but still plenty of time to turn.  Getting another scan at 34 weeks.  They have been just lovely at the hospital re scans, been very lucky.  Baby is just about the size she should be, just a little over so that's good.  I celebrated by eating burger and chips and 2 rice puddings, now I feel sick and don't want any tea, take away for hubbie me thinks  .  
House is like a delivery depot at the moment, ordering stuff for baby and house.  At least we have the keys for the new one so can put some things in the garage there.  The house sale for this one should go through this week so that's great.  Busy July ahead but will keep me out of mischief.  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all

Carol absolutely fantastic news that everything went well today with your scan, bet you can't wait now to have your little girl, it must be so exciting. 

Nicky sorry to hear things are taking a bit longer than you hoped with adoption, my cousin adopted and I think it took them years and they were almost thinking of giving up but now have a lovely little boy.  You will get there and the wait will be worth it.

Susan and Starry, how did you both get on at hospital today?  Susan I hope they will be able to give you some answers.

Starry, sorry I can't give you any advice I was very lucky and everything was pretty much straight forward for me (well the treatment at least).  Hopefully it will still go ahead, but as the other girls have said whatever they decide is for your own health  

Lainey, (OMG this is going to be confusing, Lainey and Lainsy ) you're better to just wait for your information evening, they go through everything at that and it is quite informative and then the nurses will answer any queries, they are fantastic.

Dons, hoping your twins get better, poor we souls, can't be much fun for them or you  

Bloo sounds like Lyle is doing just great, really looking forward to seeing him and the other babies at our meet up soon.  Can't wait for a hug  

Back to being busy at work again, oh well at least I enjoy my job and glad to have a job.  Only 4 weeks tomorrow and I have a couple of weeks off, yippee


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Gald to hear that all went well with your scan Carol - wow 28 weeks where is the time going??  You and I will be celebrating their 18th shortly eeeeek  

Nicky - I know it is a hard lengthy process but I really hope it is worth the wait and your dream of a family comes true?  Have you contacted the City?  AS I do believe the Shire don't have as much children needing homes as the City does - bust as I said before this may have changed??  - glad all went well with your SW - all our guys are great and really friendly and understanding.

Dons - Hope you had a better day with the twinnies??

Lainsey - Yup Lyle will be up for a hug so long as you don't mind either being puked on or your shoulder soooked to death as he seems to like that at the mo  

BIG hello to anyone ive misssed - Lyle doinf smashing had him weighed today so he is now 12lb 9oz and is fair filling out  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Carol - glad to hear your scan went well today. Can't believe you're 28 weeks already! Doesn't time fly! 

Nicky - I don't know much about the adoption process but it seems to take a long time.  It will be all worth it though when you finally get your family  

Had my follow-up appointment today.  What a waste of time! I asked about any more tests which can be done and the doctor said they don't do any immune testing at all there.  He doesn't believe in it and he says there's no evidence to back it up.  After 4 IVF cycles though, I'm willing to try anything.  I've heard of a brilliant doctor in London but it just seems ridiculous to have to go that far.    My next cycle will be done exactly the same although they might give me a slightly lower dose of stimms to avoid having a huge numer of follies again.

I get brilliant eggs, DH's sperm is amazing (he does love to rub that fact in!   ), they fertilise well but stop dividing after about 5 days.  It makes so much sense to me where the problem is but the doctors don't seem to get it!  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan - so sorry to hear you didnt get the answers you were looking for - it brought back so many nightmare memories for me being told "not much else we can do" or we dont do that here etc - to this day i am still seeking answers to questions they couldnt answer with no regard to my feelings  

Do you mind me asking is it unexplained infertility for you and your partner?

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo - yes, we're unexplained infertility.  Just a mystery! 

Nicky - thanks for the big virtual hugs.   Don't know how long we will keep trying for. At the moment, we still have enough energy and belief that it will work but not sure how long it can last.  Probably my next 5th cycle and perhaps one more after that. Who know!   Can't afford it but we'll just have to find a way.

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Aw Susan that is such a bummer totally crap you sound like such a nice person and why this should happen to you (or should I say us) as most ladies on here are the same - I really can't understand it.  And even more frustrating in my line of work when I see total deadbeats popping them out like peas in a pod and unable to look after them grrrrrrrrrr life is just so dam unfair  

D x


----------



## starrynight

Hey ladies just to let you know my cycle got cancelled today     yesterday i went in for a blood test but they lost the bloods!!! So i had to go back in today and they scanned me and said i was at to much of a risk for ohss!! I had 33 follicles i don't c why they couldn't have just taken them out and frozen them!! So now i have to inject for 2wks with the buserlin to get rid of the eggs. I have to go back for a scan when i get af to make sure my ovary's are normal again!! I had fluid round my ovary's but also one of the eggs was looking weird it had a black blob in it so the nurse asked the doctor to look at it but said they ain't sure wot it is and thats y the want to scan me when i get af. Do u ladies have any idea what it could be? Aaaaaaaaaargh am so gutted cant believe it cant have another cycle till sept or something.xx

Sorry for no personals i will try n do some the nxt time am on.


----------



## twinkle123

Aww so sorry Starry.     I've been there and I know exactly how you must be feeling.  You must be devasted. It's so long from the start of a cycle until this stage, and to have it cancelled is awful. No idea about the black blob - sorry. Maybe try posting on the during treatment thread in peer support.  Someone there might have answers for you.

I know it is absolutely no consolation at the moment but they'll be doing what they think is for the best.  OHSS is not something you want to get - I've been there twice before and it's not nice!   The fact that you already have fluid round your ovaries maybe suggests you're at risk of it.  Saying that, it doesn't seem to follow any pattern as I had 38 follies last time and showed no signs of OHSS at all.  I had it twice before with less!  

Got my niece coming to stay tomorrow night - her first night away from home without mummy and daddy ever so not sure how successful it's going to be! 

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Starry, I am so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, that must be such a horrible thing to happen at this stage but it will be for your own health. . Not sure about the black blob either, hopefully you will get some answers on one of the other threads. 

Susan enjoy your night with your niece, she will be just fine. I love it when my nieces and nephews come to stay.

Got a quiet weekend planned, still shattered after last weekend's activities 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Can't believe it is only 2 weeks until we meet up, I can't wait xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh starry - it must be awful getting a cycle cancelled sending you lots of hugs. Keep the faith though  
susan - im sure your niece will get on just fine!
lainsy - enjoy your quiet weekend, we plan on doing the same. 

well the twins had their kidney scan and all is well, aiden will be re checked in 6 months as there was some calcium things in one of his kidneys. Not exactly sure what it means but the dr wasnt concerned.

I am on anti biotics as i have an infection in my wound.... trust me!

blood test next week     

just watching big brother....


----------



## abdncarol

Starry I am so sorry to hear about your cycle, that nearly happened to me but I was the opposite as I struggled to get enough eggs.  I know it must be so disappointing, to get that far and for it to stop but as the girls said you have to trust the doctors opinion.  
Susan enjoy your babysitting, bet your niece will love coming to stay at Auntie Susan's house.
Dons glad the twins scan all went well and hope they're both feeling a little bit better.  Poor you with your infection, hope it clears up soon.
Big hugs to everyone and hope you all have a nice weekend.
Meeting my best friend for lunch tomorrow in Dyce and then another friend maybe popping round later.  Then taking Mike curtain material shopping to John Lewis on Sunday.....oh the excitement will be too much for him!!  Think baby is lying in funny position though as feels like a trapped nerve in my groin and having to limp when I walk, not a good look!!  
Angel really getting on my nerves and not even watching her interview as just think she's a weirdo, when she was blowing bubbles out of her mouth the other night I was about sick, yuck!  Not really enjoying BB this year at all, no one I've overly warmed to and too many bug me....maybe my hormones!  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Starry so so sorry to hear that your treatment had to be cancelled sending you HUGE hugs - I was the same as Carol, the oppositie to you, my treatment was cancelled, I had no eggs     it is so downheartning and disappointing your time will come, wishing for better next time for you xx

Dons - Glad nothing serious with the twinnies xx

BIG hugs to all ladies - yup meet up not long away........

Susan - Hope you have fun with your niece - before Lyle came along we loved having our niece/nephew to stay  

Lyle has his FIRST stay over tomorrow night at Grandmas - I know he will be fine - its me im not too sure about - im gonna miss my boy  

D x


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies thank you am feeling a bit better today but think thats coz i have no more tears to cry lol. Am thinking it was prob for the best since i wasn't feeling that will since the weekend and that i looked six months pregnant on thursday nite!! But saying that i did like the look of it lol. I was just annoyed coz i have been trying for years and something always gets in the way i hate all this ttc. I have to go back for a consultant appointment with my dp to. Do u think that will be just to discuss going on a lower dose of injections? I really hope i get to start again in sept. I had to inject my buserlin last nite and hated doing it coz i feel like am doing it for nothing now.

Susan when are you think of starting tx again? I haven't read back to see how ur appointment went yet.

Bloo are u doing anything 2nite with that lyle at his grandmas am sure he will love it there.

Carol am not enjoying bb either this year normally i love it but most of them are idiots enjoy lunch with your friend today.

Dons glad the twins kidney scan went well.

Lainsy enjoy your relaxing wknd. How did it go the other wknd you were so busy doing things?

Nicky good luck with the adoption. If u don't mind me asking do you have to go on courses ect before you get children placed with you?

Hi to everyone i have missed.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone

Glad you're feeling slightly better today Starry.  It won't be better overnight but it's amazing what a good cry can do.    I've to wait 2 more AF and then we'll be starting our next IVF.  Hate all this waiting about.  I know exactly what you mean about injecting buserelin for nothing - I've been there too and it's not nice.    When my cycle was cancelled, I was put on a lower dose for the next one.  They can always increase it in the middle if they need to.

Have a good weekend everyone
Susanx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Starry - glad you are feeling bit better chin up and keep you spirits up xx

Yup DP and I are out to the Theatre tonight - mum really looking forward to having Lyle staying over  

D x


----------



## starrynight

Susan have fun tonight with your niece am sure she will be fine the 1st time i had my niece over night she was just a chancer lol

Bloo enjoy the theatre am sure you will miss lyle loads.

Nicky am not sure i would go down the adoption route yet i haven't really thought about it before to be honest but i think its great what you are doing.  

But if am here in a few years with no kiddies my mind will prob change lol 
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

What are you seeing at the theatre tonight Bloo? Hope you enjoy it whatever it is.  

Even more desperate for children after having my niece with us all day and overnight.  We've always got her here, there and everywhere but this is the first time overnight.  It's also her first time away from mummy and daddy but she's just been amazing.  Stuck to her routine and she has been a star.  So well behaved and mannered for a girl who only turned 3 a few weeks ago.

Might be a different story when she wakes up during the night all confused about where she is!  

Had a great day at the beach, followed by pottering about in the garden planting flowers etc, McDonalds for tea and now relaxing watching Big Brother.

Hope you're all having a good weekend
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Susan - I was the same when we had ofr niece or nephew to stay didnt want to give them back  

Theatre was really good last night really enjoyed it - went in to see the flying pigs - How to Look Glakit - really funny!!  Then we headed to a few pubs and ended up in the Albyn for a bit of a boogie lol lol -  I was okay last night but REALLY missing my boy now - but know I will see him soon - I texted my sis and she said he is fine and has been really good xx

D xx


----------



## tissyblue

Afternoon everyone. Just a quickie from me to say hi!

Have uploaded a photo of Jura Beagle (now just over 9 weeks). Her favourite activities are piddling and chewing DH's slippers.....

Hope everyone is having a relaxing w/end.
T


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Had another lovely day today. Pottered around with my niece in the morning, then unfortunately had to hand her back to my sister.   Even more determined than ever to make my next cycle work!  

Went to Jimmy Chung's at the beach with DH for lunch (getting to be bit too much of a habit now!   ), followed by a walk along the beach and a trip into town.

Now back home looking at the pile of work I need to do for tomorrow.   As usual, seem to have got distracted with fertility friends!   Need to stop wasting time here and get on with it.  

Going for an early night tonight. As wonderful as my niece is, she can snore for Britain, take over an entire double bed and whack me with various arms and legs! Didn't get a huge amount of sleep! 

Tissy -love the picture of Jura Beagle. Very cute  

Bloo - the flying pigs are good. I see they're going to be filming for TV later this year. Bet you were glad when you saw Lyle again.

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Tissy - CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!!!!

Susan - Flying Pigs are ace, that is the 3rd show I have seen and they just get better - lassie I used to work with is mother/mother in law to one of the actresses and the lead writer - so she introduced them to me and glad she did  

SO happy to have my boy back - wow did I miss him - gonna weep buckets when have to go back to work (at least it is onlt part time)

take care all

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

OMG!!!  Just had an email from Lorraine at the clinic!!

Its looks like i may be starting treatment to go through Egg donation in the AUTUMN...  She says theres been quite a few women going through various test etc so they can donate their eggs!!  She said its not definate but i have the option should they get enough eggs!!
I don't know what to do..  DH is still being scared about it...  going to have to go and seriously talk it over with him again..  I can't force him...  but i don't want him to take away the only chance i might have...  OH my days...i don't know whether to smile or cry!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning!!

Sonia I am SO chuffed for you.  It is a rollercoaster of a ride to go thorugh and so long as you and DP are open and honest with each other and both express your feelings you will be fine.  We did talk with Jayne the councellor as well and she was great.  I was reluctant for a while and was adamant that I wasn't going through it but look at me know with my little cutie  

Always here for you if you want a chat xx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Gemz.  Not long now for you to wait.   

Liking this hot weather but not liking it when I was stuck at work in my room with windows that don't open.  In between teaching, spent the rest of the day emptying cupboards.  Now have piles of stuff on my classroom floor, nowhere to put it all and sore arms with all the lifting...  

Think AF might be putting in an appearance soon and then only 1 more to wait before I get to start again  

Off to sit outside in the sun while catching up on some work. 

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, what a lovely day it's been though I get a little breathless with it so can't stay in it for too long, not that I'm complaining.  At least it isn't as warm as down south, don't think I could handle 32 degrees at the moment.  Hubbie been off work sick today with bad back so he's been in bed all day, he's such a typical man that he feels so sorry for himself when he's ill and speaks in a timid voice...it's his back that's sore, not his throat!!!!    Makes me laugh though.
Had a lovely weekend, met best friend for lunch on Saturday with her 2 little boys and then a friend came round in the afternoon, ended up staying for a bbq.  Yesterday dragged Mike round town, still no curtains but got changing bag for the baby, £50 for a changing bag!!  Then last night got 2 phone calls.  My best friend's sister is a week behind me in her pregnancy and had her little boy yesterday, he's only 2lbs but there was room in the neo natal so he's in there, which is great as they thought they might have to travel.  Bless him, hopefully he will grow stronger day by day.  Then my sister phoned to say my niece that is getting married in a few weeks collapsed and had a fit, poor thing has a black eye She is away to the doctors tomorrow but just a worrying time as there is something wrong with her heart.  Sure the stress of the wedding doesn't help but just glad her fiance was with her and not on her own.  
Hope everyone is well and the babies are coping with this warm weather.  
Big hugs to everyone
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy, Jura is gorgeous  

Carol, I laughed about your dh, I think men are all the same  

I am sure your friend's sister's baby will get stronger every day, it's good that he is here in the neo natal  .

It has been such gorgeous weather hasn't it.  Susan, I can sympathise being stuck inside, I have been in an office all day and the day just got hotter and hotter as it went on.

Just been 10 pin bowling with the brownies tonight in Fraserburgh, took them for their supper first and then bowling, we had a really great time.  I am just shattered now so heading off to bed shortly!

If anyone else is wanting to come to our meet up on 12th July 2009, please feel free to stick your name on the list on the meetup thread!

I am sure tomorrow is going to be another glorious day and I will be stuck inside again! 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weather.
xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone how are you all doing? Wot a lovely day it been today.

Susan just a quick question for you if you can answer it how long did you wait to get af after your cycle was cancelled? I think the clinic told me to stay on the buserlin for 2weeks but cant remember i mite phone them cause i wasn't really listening to them when they phoned last wk lol.

 to everyone.xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

After 3 hours of tears and talking...me and DH have decided to go for it!!  We rae going to use an egg donor...the excitment and nervousness is beyond words... 

Currently i'm in loads of pain with my endo...joy!!  its come back with a vengence...yay!!  

Will try and get back on tomorrow at some point and catch up with everyones posts xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Gems - I am SO chuffed for you will be with you all the way along your journey it is one well worth taking sending you and DP  

Carol - Your poor DH - hope he feels better soon ahd to laugh at him speaking like he has sore throat lol lol - hope you are not too uncomfortable in this hot weather and good luck with the wee boy in neo-natal - if Aberdeen they are lovely there he will be well looked after xx

Susan - Not long now until the hols - Yipeeeeeee for you 

Lainsey - Are you a Brown Owl??

Lyle been a bit off today think it is this hot weather - poor mite will just have to keep and eye on him and keep him hydrated but he just WONT take water!!!

D x


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls!   

firstly, I apologise for my lack of posts recently - i am just sooooo tired all the time, even typing is too much of an effort!  i promise I will post more often in future... 

not going to do personals - too much has been going on to keep up with it all! rest assured i've been reading everyone's news though, so am as up-to-date as I can be...

not much to report from this end - got my 12 week scan next Friday! can't wait... have been keeping OK, but today I am feeling like utter pooh - just want to crawl back into my bed & sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep it off! 

hope everyone is doing fine today! i'll try to do some personals next time i'm on...

G xx


----------



## twinkle123

Stuck doing Time-out duty at the moment.  Haven't taken enough with me to mark so will have to spend my time on here!  Can't even leave to go back to my room because there's some real psycho children here who are likely to beat each other up if I leave! 

AF arrived today so not long to go until I start all over again.

MrsCoops - sorry to hear you're not feeling great today. Hope you feel better soon.  Can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already.  

Gemz - great news for you. Lots of luck to you  

Starry - I can't remember off hand how long I had to wait for AF after my cancelled cycle.  I'm now about to start cycle number 5 and that was during my 1st one!  I don't think I had to wait too long though - maybe about a week?  

Lainsy - were you at the leisure centre last night for the bowling?  We've just been there for our lunch as it's the last day of the week when we're all in school before the holidays.  Feeling full and sleepy not but need to keep on top of these scary teenagers!  

Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Gems, great to hear you and dh have made a decision to go for it, I really hope it all works out for you    .

Mrs Coops can't believe you have your 12 week scan next week already, time has flown.  Can't wait to see scan pic when we meet up!

Susan, yeah we were at the leisure centre in fraserburgh last night.  It was a good night.  Bloo, I'm not a brown owl we don't have that anymore!

I am an assistant guider.  I really love my brownies and the girls are great most of the time.  Although last night was a bit of an eye opener with them.  Driving through to Fraserburgh one 11 year old sat in the back of my car and proceeded to tell us how she watched a dvd of someone giving birth that day at school and how she is wanting quads blah, blah, blah.  Little does she realise it's not quite as easy as that!

Next moment came when 10 year olds were discussing shaving their legs when they went home!  Having looked at their legs they have nothing to shave and try telling them not to do it, they know better.  And finally one wee toot then proceeded to say that the models wearing bikinis have to shave down below so they can wear the small bottoms.  I just about keeled over when I heard this, where is their childhood going?!!!  

Oh well, back into my own little world then


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all - can you believe how hot it was today? Can't remember a day that warm for a long time. 

Hope the sunshine is keeping everyone happy. 

Jura Beagle went to her "granny's" house tonight for the first time and managed to pee on the kitchen carpet....oops.... 

Gems - well done for making that decision - must have been hard for you both, go for it now!

Mrs Coops - sorry you're not "blooming" yet - take things easy.

Susan - one more day till holidays - am I jealous? Yep!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Are we all loving this weather?/  Cant beleive how hot it was yesterday - felt like I was abroad!! Enjoying the sunshine great to get out and about it - but just have to keep a close eye on Lyle nae fine for him think he feels the heat - shame had him just in his nappy in the house last night as it was SO hot!!!

Off into town today - nightmare getting on and off the buses with buggy - fin e if another buggy not on as you et straing on which is great but I usually wait for next bus if a buggy is on already as a nightmare to try and fold buggy and navigate Lyle -shame - ened up letting 2 buses go by the other night and waiting 3/4 an hour to get home!!!  DP has ordered us a papoozle so might start taking him in on that      

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Nicky, your plans with your mum sounds great - got to beat working any day!

Bloo, poor little Lyle feeling the heat - it is bad enough for us never mind the babies.

Susan almost on hols now, one more day?

Went back to Weight Watchers last, hadn't been for a couple of months but still at my target weight, so really happy.  I picked a good night to go back they had a buffett and then the summer raffle and I won £25, I was really pleased  

How fantastic is this weather?  I just love it but nightmare working in it!  I had the door to my office open, the windows open, fan going and it was still stifling hot.  Mind you my boss decided to order ice creams for everyone so I enjoyed a lovely crunchie ice-cream from Zanres mmmmmmm


----------



## Mummy30

hello  

loving the heat, im a sun worshipper!!  My twins however are not lol.  Screamed all this morning and im sure its cause they were hot, took them out in the shade and got paranoid they were cold as they were just in their vests!!  cant win! it ws 25 degrees in our room last night and the ideal temp is 18 degrees for babies to sleep in!!!    they had their jammies on but no vest, we put them down without covers but they didnt settle (they have baby nests to sleep in). Im sure they like being covered when they are sleeping so we just had their nests up to their waists, they slept after that. Im so scared they over heat though, but i dont want them getting cold either.  I never know what to put them in vests or babygro etc  

Last day of school tomorrow yeee haaa, no more 7am get ups for me!  Whats the bet ryan gets up early during the hols when normally on a school morning ive to prise his eyes open. and he found out today he has got the teacher he didnt want for next term but its ok as " im getting used to her" he says!

well done on your win lainsy!!

DP and i have decided to take the kids on holiday to canaries in the easter.....  not looking forward to sharing my case with a baby though!!  Wish they could have their own!! wonder how i can take sterlising equipment etc...... already looking forward to it!

im supposed to be tidying as DP has the twins out on a walk but sod that    im having Mummy time!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Dons

Lyle is the same with this heat - totally off his stott!!  I have had him past few nights just in his nappy as house so warm.  Then like you down to his bed with no grow bag and no vest on just his jammies as the room is so warm - have the windows all open and an ioniser in the room but still just so hot - I feel so so sorry for the wee ones as they can't regulate their temperature   - Lyle not drinking as much milk as normal but have bought him som flavoured water from Boots see if he will take that so that I can keep him hydrated.  Had him in town today in his buggy and when I took him out when havin g lunch he was sweating poor loon.

We are booked to go away to Santa Ponsa end of October so hopefully he will be better in the heat by then and also hopefully bit cooler at that time of year.  Dons you also get great travelling stuff to steralise botttles etc... will disucss when I see you (oooooh how exciting does that sound)

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, aw the poor babies not knowing what is going on with the weather.  It's bad enough for us adults.  I have to have a fan going all night and just wearing a vest and knickers to bed, which trust me at the best of times isn't a good look but right now it's just wrong!!  Oh well.  Got lovely red patches from sitting in the sun today, should have been doing house move stuff but too nice to be stuck indoors but think it's due to change tomorrow so that will encourage me to sort out some of the paperwork instead of lounging around.  
Susan one more day to go until holidays, yippee!  Bet you're looking forward to it.  
Nicky glad you had a nice time with your mum shopping.  
Lainsy well done for staying at your target weight, I will be rejoining after this little one is here as I'm like the side of a house.  My niece is getting married next May so that's my target to try and lose some weight before then.  Will be wearing a tent to my other niece's wedding this month but want to look nice for the one next year.
Tissy your little puppy is just so adorable, I would love another dog but will wait til the baby is a little older and then go for it, though not sure if Monty will like it as he's used to being the centre of attention.  
Hello to everyone else  .
Been to see the new house tonight so it's getting there, can't believe we hope to move in a couple of weeks.  This one definitely sold today so that's great so all coming together.  Just feeling a little stressed about what we have to do in the next couple of weeks.  Have the house move and that same week have to travel to London for 5 days for my niece's wedding.  We are then home a week and then Mike's kids arrive for 2 weeks.  Will be grey by the time the baby arrives  , just keep dyeing it!
Well away to watch telly on top of bed, watch Big Brother but cringe every night.  Is anyone else watching it, enjoying it, who do you like?  Remember having our BB discussions last year but we've been quiet about it this time around.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

OMG I just got a   this morning, I still can't believe it!!!

I bought the Clearblue fertility monitor several months ago but as I hadn't had periods didn't use it so when I got my periods back last month thought I would give it a go seen as I wasn't starting my next IVF for another month.  Period due tomorrow but decided to test this morning as DH is away to work really early in the morning and I wanted to test with him.

I just used a First Reponse test and it had a clear line, not faint or anything.

I AM STILL IN SHOCK, already phoned my best friend in Australia this morning to tell her!!!!!  Can't believe I now have to go to work, don't think I will be able to concentrate - my mind will be wandering.

 this one works out ok, after the last 2


----------



## gmac2304

*OMG* Lainsy!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratu-flippin-lations!!! Soooooooooooo sooooooooooo sooooooooo chuffed for ya!            

*Really * hope that this is a sticky bean and _YAY_ we can be bump buddies!!! 

Bout time we had some more  on here...

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Lainsy that is just fantastic news, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So delighted for you and your hubbie                         

Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

WOW Lainsy that is fantastic news just about in tear here thinking about you - SO chuffed for you quine will be hopingg that this is the one for you well done girl          

BIG hugs from both me and Lyle xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Lainsy

WOW!!! Fab news. Thrilled for you. Sending sticky vibes   

T


----------



## Mummy30

OMG!!!!!!!!! Lainsy CONGRATULATIONS.....         fantastic news!!


----------



## starrynight

Lainsy Woohoo congrats on your     hun am so chuffed for you.xx


----------



## Lainsy

Huge thank you to everyone for your good wishes, it is so good to share my news with you all, I am still on  .  You lot have all gone more mad then I did, I didn't like to go too OTT!

Didn't get much work done today, I took a photo of my   this morning on my mobile just because I really couldn't believe it and I kept looking at it throughout the day!!  Just as well it's the weekend  

Well I have my first scan on Monday 27th July 2009 at 11am.  That is my first week's holiday from work but not going away until the second week so it works out well.  According to the hospital I will be 7 weeks and 2 days by then    It feels like ages away though.

I am going to stay positive and everything will be fine at my first scan      .

Anyhow's hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## abdncarol

Lainsy I bet you're just so so happy right now, just delighted for you.  I know your scan date will seem like ages away but it will pass in a flash and you'll see your little one for the first time.  Are the doctors keeping a closer eye on you as you've lost two little angels before?  I'm on junior asprin so wasn't sure if you'd been asked to go on that or anything.  I'm sure everything is going to be fine with your little bambino but just know I'm here to chat if you do get anxious as I know I was a bit of a wreck for the first while.   ^hugme
Susan you must be delighted that "schools out for summer", yippee!  
Hello to everyone else and big hugs.
Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?  We're starting packing so that will be thrilling...not.  Mike just killed himself laughing at me, thought he was going to wee his pants.  I was lying on top of the bed in just a pair of jogging pants, with body butter all over my chest (the top bit not my boobs   ) as I'd burned myself in the sun yesterday.  I then have this humungous big belly and then my legs on top of 3 pillows as my feet are so swollen, mmmmm sexy eh!  He reminded me of "the days I was always in high heels and nicely dressed", luckily I laughed myself and didn't give him a black eye.  Just reminded him that I'm carrying his daughter and be thankful for that.  With that lovely image now in your heads I'll go back to watching big brother.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow.  So pleased for you Lainsy                    You must be over the moon.  So, so pleased for you!!!! xxxxxx

That's me on holiday now for 6 weeks.  Glad I can finally relax and recharge the batteries. It's been a long, busy year but I'm sure these 6 weeks will just fly by!  

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

I know, what a silly hour to be on the computer but just rubbish at sleeping at the moment so thought I'd come on here for half an hour and then go back to bed and try to sleep for longer.  
Just wanted to to post a little request, I have told all you lovely ladies the sex of the baby but no one else...well apart from my mum and best friend.....so just wanted to ask that you don't ever mention it on ******** as don't want the secret to get out before she's here.  Thank you.  I put my foot in it nearly all the time when speaking to other chums but want to try and keep it between us.  She is kicking away as I type this so she obviously agrees  .  
Carol
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls - I am on at a more "normal" hour than Carol but hopefully my time will come when I wont be able to sleep in the mdidle of the night  

Carol don't worry I certainly wont post anything on ******** re the baby.

Nicky, I have just deleted your comment on ******** about no drinking on the 12th for me because people were starting to guess and it's too early for my liking, especially given what has happened with me previously.  I know you didn't mean anything by it but people's minds just go into overdrive.

Well I couldn't decide whether to do another test or not as I had bought a 2 pack of digital clearblue - was scared in case I tested again and it was negative  .  Anyhow decided to go for it and almost straight away came up pregnant, what a relief and it shows as 2-3 weeks pregnant!  I have posted the 2 photos in my photo gallery, I am just so excited.

I phoned to tell my mum and dad last night and when I was telling my mum I could hear my dad in the background saying "pregnant?".  When my mum said yes he said he just knew that when he talked to me the day before, how I don't know think it's all in his mind as he is almost as desparate as me for me to have a baby  

DH has already got me wrapped in cotton wool, not allowed to do anything today while he is at work.  On strict instructions to spend the day either on the computer or sitting watching tv - oh well if I must  

Hoping the sun comes out though as it's a bit overcast here today.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Mummy30

i think it goes without saying that FF, babies etc doesnt ever get mentioned in **. Also, i dont post on here that ive read something on ** either, i keep both seperate.

My two are fast asleep just now  , and its a lovely sunny day, why am i sitting in here then  I must go outside! Whats the bet as soon as i go out they wake up.

Not doing an awful lot this weekend.

Lainsy - i suspect you will do more tests as the time goes on.. ive still got all 8 of mine that i did!!

Hope the packing goes smoothly carol and i hope i dont imagine you all creamed up when we meet!!  Any thoughts on names yet for bubba??

susan - i too am cheering that its summer hols, ryan is going into a 3/4 class another composite, hes never been in a straight class. I was angry with his teacher at his last day parade yesterday as his pal started stamping on everyones feet, so of course ryan does the same...but guess who gets into trouble for it?? Yes, my ryan. She spoke to him and he didnt listen to her so she moved him beside all the girls (no wonder he doesnt like girls) and then dragged him off by his wrist when they went back inside.  All this infront of me, so glad he has a different teqcher next term.


----------



## Lainsy

Nicky please don't feel like that  .  I know you didn't mean anything with your comment, I'm certainly not upset with what you said, anything but.  Most of my friends do know about my treatment, there is just a few that don't, but I didn't want everyone getting too ahead of themselves until I am as certain as I can be that everything will be ok as I feel it would be too much pressure on me.

Please still come on the 12th?


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Nicky please come along next weekend, we want to meet you petal.  I definitely didn't mean anything about you at all when I said about not mentioning the sex of my little one on ********.  I had nearly typed something myself which would have given the game away and luckily read it back (which isn't like me) and managed to pick it up as it's so easy for me to type an update and put she etc in it, not even my sisters know the sex, making them wait  .  It was only after I'd done that I realised I must mention it on here as I tell you ladies things I haven't told my family or friends.  So please please please come along Nicky.  It won't be the same without you.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Susan - WAAAAAAY school out for Summer      

Nicky - We are all friends on here and would be gutted for you not to come on Sunday - SO looking forward to meeting you - so don't be silly or feel you have upset anyone - it is so easy to slip up regarding fertility treatment I myself have only told a handful of folk how Lyle was conceived and when ready will tell more including of course Lyle   but sometimes I just feel like blurting it out as not ashamed but it is still very personal and I need to get used to it myself.

Carol - Good to hear you wee girl swimming about in their nicely - Lyle dying to meet his NEW girlfriend  

Lainsy - I was the same did about 4 tests    

HUGS to all ive missed - how ace is this weather - Lyle just in his nappy again tonight  

D x


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - stop being daft!!! no one is upset about anything!!  you gotta come!  Everyones situation is different and i just put about ** for everyone, including myself!! I think we are all in the situation on here where we can very easily tell everyone our Fertlilty journeys but keep the same conversations private from our nearest and dearest. Thats why we are all on here!  Hope i didnt offend you in my ** commets either, like the others have said, not aimed at you, aimed at all of us!  

Had a lovely morning with ryan, Dp too the twins out a walk and me and ryan played together in the garden just the two of us. We did big bubbles, swing ball, and splash slide. We had a great time, i dont spend enough time with him and im feeling guilty now, so over the summer im going to make time just for the 2 of us every day.  

Mrs coops - hows things with you??
Starry - you too??

Bought the twins sun hats yesterday.... so cute!! And also a uv tent, so i can sit in the garden while they can be outside with me under the tent! Its bigger than i thought and both their bouncy seats can fit in! 

hope everyone is good!!  xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Won't write much because I need to get back outside!  Just wanted to echo what everyone has said to Nicky - please come on Sunday.  

Did a car boot sale this morning selling the usual junk that's been lying around in the house.  Did one not too long ago but still managed to fill a car full.  Don't know where it comes from!    Was prepared and caked myself in cream but standing in the sun all morning with my fair skin isn't really a good idea.

Feeling tired now as had to get up at a stupid time to get to Thainstone but really looking forward to staying up as late as I want tonight seeing as there's no school in the morning!  

Loads of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all. 

Meal choice tonight was sausages (BBQ ha ha ha) so its my fault its raining. Think our BBQ is cursed.

Had a rotten weekend with hay fever so hoping it abates now. Went to see the Eric Cantona film at the Belmont on Saturday which was good, even if I don't think Mr Cantona can act! 

Are we all well?
T


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Nicky that's really hard for you honey, sometimes life can be so so cruel and you wonder why bad things happen to good people.  It's good that you can speak to your husband about it all though as I really do think communication really helps, I still have really bad days after losing our 2 little ones and every time I water their trees in the garden I think of them both but I just hope that I will see them again one day and they know that we love them lots.  Your two babies will be there for you too and just remember you have so much to look foward to now that you've been approved for adoption, how exciting will that be  .  That's a shame about your relationship with your mum too, big  .
No rain here yet in Ellon but seen in the paper the forecast for the rest of the week is rain, yuck.  
Had a tearful day today, Mike away tomorrow, back Wednesday night and I'm just so fed up that he's having to always go away so we had a big row tonight.  Think I'm just stressed with the house move, the wedding away, Mike's kids coming and just so so scared something is going to go wrong with this little one.  It's like I can't believe it's really going to happen and I'm just waiting for someone to pull the carpet from under my feet and say "fooled you".  Got nearly everything bought now, nursery is painted in the new house, just furniture to put together and I'm terrified to be prepared.  Sorry for being a moan, know I'm very lucky, just having a downer day I think.
Anyway enough of my moaning!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Was thinking we hadn't heard from Short for a long while, hope she's doing okay and her little one. 
Away to watch BB, honestly don't know why I bother cause every time Marcus and Freddy come on I have to put on mute cause I can't stand the noise of their voices.  I get so wound up by that Freddy, if I ever met him I promise I would have strangled him by now as he just really really gets on my nerves with all the rubbish he speaks and the way he says it.  gggggrrrrrrr.  
Bev the video of your lovely lovely twins was brilliant, they are just so so cute and can't wait for a cuddle this weekend, and of Lyle of course.  They'll be like parce the parcel as we'll all want a wee cuddle  .  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Just a quick post to say Nicky I am so glad you have decided to still join us on Sunday  .

Off to bed as I am shattered.  Speak tomorrow night.


----------



## Mummy30

yeah SNS - where is she??  hope alls ok, im sure it is....

im on here as aiden is crying, and has been for hours so i need to get away for a while as its upsetting me.   dont know whats wrong with him, tried sleep, boiled water, gripe water, 2oz formula, stripping him, rubbing his head (which he loves)..... you name it we've tried. I hate it when they are like this    somethings up with him, hes trying to tell us but we have no idea.

jabs and 8 week assessment tommorrow too, so emotional wreck for me.

Nicky LOL shouldnt laugh at the flooding in white trousers incident.... i had on white 3/4 length yesterday and was constantly looking down to see if the same thing would happen to me!! Im still bleeding after section (8 weeks   ), dont think my infection has cleared and im so peeved off with it all now. no idea if ive had AF or not!  Dying to go swimming and i cant due to leakage  

carol - you cant have long to go when is your due date bag packed??  youll have to swap numbers with someone to spread the good news when it happens.  we all have downer days and you have been there for all of us in the past so i think its our turn to   you lol

ive on BB, but no idea whats happening as im too concerned about aiden.  but in agreement regarding marcus .......... he is such a sexist perve.... i hate him.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Nicky - SOOOO glad you have decied to join us THIS Sunday.........................can't wait be great to meet everyone!! - Also want to send you HUGE hugs for feeling bit down at the moment I know you never went into great details of what happened to you in the past but wanted you to know that I was thinking of you and your time will come to be a mum and a fab one you will be    

Carol - Also sending you hugs - know the feeling when I was carrying Lyle I ALWAYS thought something BAD was going to happen (SO convinced that nothing good would ever happen to me) and that soemone would say "fooled ya" this aint gonna happen for you     - but as the pregnancy progresses you will relax more - then once they are here MORE worrying begins!!

Dons - It is probably the heat with Aiden or he could just be overtired - I have found that lately with Lyle - hard to do so but try not to worry sometimes babies just cry    

Big HELLO to all other ladies

D xx

P.S HUgs all round on Sunday - Lyle LOVES cuddles and I want a shottie of DOns "pink" one lol lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Nicky - You just reminded me - had to send you HUGS regarding that as well and you Dons - the joys - I just took period from hell as well Sat night (during the night) leaked right through my jammies     and had cramps that were so so sore - I hope they don't continue like that or back on the pill for me as I am still in agony with it AND still bleeding heavily!!  Not first period after Lyle neither last one was no probs!!! - had to laugh at white trousers as I went to put mine on today and had second thoughts   times like that I wish I was a man  
D x


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls!   

just a quick one, as its month end & I am busy, busy, busy!  just wanted to say that SnS is fine.  she bebo'd me when I had my 7wk scan to pass on her Congrats & gave me a message to pass onto you lot - and me forgot!!!  me BAD...     

anyway - she said 'Haven't been on FF for ages - been too busy with wee man, and am just starting to recover from a bad infection with mastitis.  have been having problems feeding 'coz of it and have been trying to supplement with bottles.  Say Hi to everyone for me and send my apologies for being absent'

right, better get on - BIG HUGE SQUISHY  to everyone!  Am looking forward to a good ol'   with you all on Sunday!

MrsC xx

p.s.  for Sunday, for those who don't know - my name's Gillian!   

p.p.s. have my 12 week scan on Friday afternoon - can anyone tell me roughly how long it takes, and do I need a full bladder?


----------



## Mummy30

mrscoops- i think you do need a full bladder although i didnt go ott with the drinking and mine was fine.  My 12 week was slightly longer as it was a scan for downsyndrome, the nuchal scan, i  think it was called. Normally you have to pay a fee for this but with multiples its necessary so its free. I cant remember how long it lasts for though.

Good luck with it and enjoy seeing your little one and how much they have grown


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Mrs Coops good to hear from you and glad all okay with SnS!!  Understand where she is coming from they certainly keep you busy!!  Mine is expressing his lungs as I type  

Just wanted to say I did have a full bladder for 12 weeks scan and it didnt take that long - I thought it was really really good and enjoyed it better than the 20 week scan you defo see more at 12 weeks - enjoy it!!  RIGHT OFF TO THE SCREAMER!!!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

twins had their jabs today   gosh it was heartbreaking, i hated it and so did they! Aiden stopped crying sooner than caitlyn and she kept crying every now and again as if she was remembering    got to do it all again in 4 weeks....


----------



## Lainsy

Awww poor Aiden and Caitlyn big   to them both.

MrsCoops enjoy your scan on Friday, don't forget to take scan photo with you on Sunday as I would love to see it.  It feels like ages away yet before my first scan!  Glad to hear SNS is ok.

Well I don't have any news really, taking it easy at work and I don't even feel guilty.  DH is running around after me and wont let me lift a finger round the house, long may it continue  

I was speaking to Sonia on ******** the other day and she only realised about the meeting on Sunday a couple of days ago but she has friends visiting.  She said she might come down if they leave early enough.  I have given her my mobile number and she may get in touch.

Hope everyone is looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwww Dons shame p;oor little mites - Lyle was really really good getting his - he has his 3rd lot on 22nd of the month - I hate it as well you feel so so sorry for them but as I say I was lucky Lyle was really good and my DP came with me as I was a nervous wreck  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

What an emotional wreck I've been today   Sat and cried my way through the Michael Jackson programme but also spent most of the day in tears.    I can't see any way through this nightmare of trying to get pregnant. It's now been 6 years, 4 IVFs, not to mention months and months of IUI and clomid.  It's just so unfair.  I'm geniunely so, so happy for everyone on here who is pregnant or had their little ones, but I have to admit I feel a tinge of jealousy at times.   Hope you don't hold it against me as I really am so happy for everyone.  

Really don't know how long I can keep going like this.  If it hasn't worked after 4 cycles, is there any reason why it should work next time?  We're seriously thinking about making an appointment to see Dr Gorgy who seems to be an expert in immune testing but don't know if it will be yet another let down.  We simply can't afford to do another cycle after our next one but then I will have to give my dream up.  It just seems so unfair to have to pay a small fortune to do a natural thing like get pregnant.  

Sorry for moaning and sorry for the me, me, me post!  Promise to be cheerier tomorrow.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan no need to apologise, you have every right to feel the way you do and no one can blame you.  We are all or have been in the same boat and can totally sympathsise - I know how bl**dy lucky I am to have Lyle but it hasn't been easy and due to the way we had to go about conceiving Lyle I know the future may present problems for us yet.  It is very very unfair that our (or our partners) bodies let us down in something that should be so natural and easy to do. 

Please don't give up hope Susan - you will get there your time will come - you deserve it - sending you hug cyber hug for now - but will be equiped with a real one from Lyle and me come Sunday.

Chin up always here for you.

D x


----------



## starrynight

Susan   am thinking off you. xx

Dons am fine thank you for asking. Hope aiden is a bit better now.xx

Nicky    xx

Hi to everyone i have missed i haven't looked back properly.



I have kinda been trying to stay away from ff for a while just wanted a break from it all after my cancelled cycle i was a bit down then i ended up with a urine infection. Still taken my buserlin but no sign of af yet.xx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan   for you.  I know how difficult it is and I totally understand how you can get jealous - I know I have done on occasion as it is only natural.  Even though everyone is happy for each other when it works, we all just want it to be ourselves.

There is 9 of us (and 3 babies!) booked for Sunday - if anyone else is wanting to come please post on either on here or preferably the other thread and I will phone and change the booking.  I'll list all the names here and on the other thread again just to make sure I haven't missed anyone  

Lainsy, Susan, Nicky, Bloo, Gemz, Carol, Dons, Mrs Coops, Tissy and not forgetting our 3 babies, Lyle, Aiden and Caitlyn!


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan hope you feel a little bit brighter today.  I haven't walked in your shoes petal so can't totally understand how you're feeling but I do understand how very hard this is for you,  you've been through so much treatment and must wonder "when is it going to be my time".  Of course you're going to feel a pang of hurt and jealousy when someone announces they're pregnant or had a baby, that is so understandable and please don't beat yourself up about it.  I know I cried buckets when Bloo had her little boy as I know I would have been due around the same time with Isaac.  Your time will come though honey, just feel it but you definitely will have bad days before it does.  I think it's worse as now you know you're tied because of the money situation.  I know Mike and I would have only tried IVF once because of the money side of things and after losing Isaac I just thought that was it, we'd never have a baby of our own and then had to get my head around adopting or long term fostering.  We are all here for you Susan, each and every one of us have went through so so much to try and have a baby, which everyone else seems to manage to easily so we understand the horrible feeling of emptiness that you're going through.  Sending you massive hugs across the computer and hope you have an easier day today.  I wish Aberdeen could help you with understanding why you aren't getting pregnant, it's definitely something that is lacking in their service and so frustrating for you.  Did you ever try to see Maureen Smith at all?  I know she isn't an answer but she definitely gave me hope, even though I didn't believe her when she told me I would have a baby, in the near future and it would be a girl.  2 months later I was pregnant.  I reckon anything that helps get us through the hard time is worth a shot. 
Hope everyone else is fine today, hasn't the weather changed.  No gossip from me, having a chill out day I think and Mike home again tonight, thank goodness.  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi nicky no am not going to the meet this time but if there is another 1 i will see about going to that 1 but uz all have fun with the little babys and give them extra cuddles from me.xx


----------



## LaineyMoo

Hey Girls 

I know i havent been on here in a few weeks but I just wanted to get some advice and see what your opinions were on Aberdeen Fertility Clinic if you used them?

I seem to be the only one having the worst experience ever with them.

I have been on the waiting list for almost 3 years now.  I moved house and never realised that the fertility clinic was an independent clinic to the NHS, So i never updated my address details with them and only updated my hospital/doctor records.  The fertility CLinic tried to get hold of me last year and couldnt as they were contacting my old address.  It was only in May when i was at my GP and he noticed i will still on waiting list that he called them to find out why there was a delay as the waiting list at Aberdeen is apprantly only 18 months.  

The fertility clinic apologised to us because if they cant get hold of you they are suppose to track you down through your NHS Number and back to your GP that way - they never did this.

They told us we were re instated on the list and at the top.  We then got a card through the door for my partner to provide up to date semen analysis - which we did. 

Then we were asked to come in and see the professor who spoke about the treatment briefly and informed us what would happen next etc, he said we would hear within 2-3 weeks regarding an appointment for a question and answer sort of evening.  Well 3 weeks passed and nothing.

So after spending an hour on the phone to fertility clinic being transferred to god knows how many people, re inciting my story over and over again, i got put through to a person called LInda who is incharge of the NHS Funded IVF.

She did not put my confidence at rest at all, infact am really worried.

She said she found our notes, but we arent top of the list, there is couples before us, and they are not doing NHS funded IVF at the moment and is unsure when it will start again, Late Autumn perhaps was her response.

She then couldnt tell me if i was one of the couples who would start in Autumn either.

I asked to speak to someone higher and she said she could not put me through to anyone!!!!!

I explained that everything she told me was complete opposite to what the Fertility Professor had told us and I have been on waiting list for 3 years more than anyone else on the list has.

Her response was if you go private your treatment can start as soon as next week!!!!!!

I feel so let down already and the stress is really getting to me, I have been ttc for 4 years and just as we think things are moving this happens.


----------



## abdncarol

Just checking Susan to make sure you're okay petal,  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for your usual kind words.    Feeling slightly better today (only cried once   ) but still so down and depressed about everything.  Just don't know how much more disappointment I can take.  We're allowed to start my next IVF after my next AF which should be in about 3 weeks.  Still thinking about going to see Dr Gorgy in London because Aberdeen won't do any immune testing at all on me but then I think I'm maybe over-reacting and it's just been bad luck so far.   We've made an appointment to see our GP on Friday to see if he'll do any tests for me but I know I'm wasting my time.  Think I'll just cancel the appointment.

Got my hair cut today but had to get a new hairdresser as my usual one was off sick.  Even something as simple as that turns me all emotional.  She innocently asked me if I had any holidays planned to which I told her we're going to Center Parcs for a week.  Her next question was "is it the 2 of you going or do you have any children?"  She must of thought I was very strange because I had been twittering away to her about nothing in particular but didn't say a word after that question!  

Carol - I completely forgot about Maureen Smith.  Thanks for reminding me.  Might investigate that tomorrow.  

LaineyMoo - that sounds just awful what you've had to go through with the clinic.  You've been so patient putting up with it all.  I've never had any huge problems with them (the odd bit of blood going missing, problems with them answering phones...) but I do have to say I've never been over-happy with the doctors and consultants.  I know it's just a job to them but I've often felt they lack any interest or sympathy.  I've sometimes had to wait weeks and weeks for a follow-up appointment to come through when the next time, it arrives within a few days.   The whole infertility thing is just one long waiting game.  I've been waiting 6 years and we're still nowhere near our dream.  I really hope things move forward soon for you and there are no more huge problems.  

Speak to you all later
Susanx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies 

Wow so much has been going on here havent been on in a while.  Everything is good my side!  Really enjoying this summer we having!!

Susan sorry you are feeling so low sending you a huge virtual hug!!!! But seriously If I was you I would seriously go to London and get these immune tests done.  I know of ladies that never had their clinics test them for immune etc and then they went to London got it tested was positive took Prednisole and aspirin or whatever else it is and have managed to have a baby.  If that is what your gut is telling you to do then do it otherwise you are going to always have this 'why didnt I go get those tests done'!  You are going to be paying for the next IVF and you know they are not going to test you in Aberdeen clinic so go girl!! London is not far and you can do it in one day!!! PMA PMA.  I really hope its your turn next!! you so deserve it.

Laineymoo - sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it all!  Not fair I tell ya.  With me too the only problem I have had was them never answering their phones and sometimes getting back to me like the next day not good when its urgent!  And also nurses were good but some consultants did lack sympathy and almost felt like just someone else with issues if you know what i mean.  Hope you get to have your IVF ASAP as you have been waiting a long time.

To all hope you well - I am deffn going to try come on Sunday.  Think my friends are leaving in the morning.  Should be good fun.  

To the rest hi there and have chatted to yous on **!  

Adios
Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Great to hear from you again Sonia.  You seem to be doing well just now. Good to hear.  

Just got off the phone from making an appointment with Dr Gorgy in London.  He's going to do my immune tests for a small fortune no doubt!    It's all very vague - still not really sure what's going to happen.  It was obviously a direct number I had as I got straight through to him.  I basically told him I was interested in getting immune testing done and he offered me an appointment tomorrow.   It took a bit of explaining for him to understand that I can't just get to London like that and it will need a bit of preparation.  Anyway, he's off next week and week after I'm away to Center Parcs so I've got an appointment the following week (28th July)

No idea if I have to take copies of any of my notes with me so will need to phone again before then.  It was so informal as if I was making an appointment at the hairdresser!!!

At my mum and dad's just now - didn't have anything nice to eat in the house so thought I'd visit here.  Lo and behold, they've asked us to stay for our tea!  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Susan so glad you have taken the plunge and decided to get immune testing done and hopefully you will get some answers, even if there is nothing wrong at least it will put your mind at rest.  .

Good idea to visit your parents and get invited to stay for tea .

Sonia great to hear from you on here again.  I will wait and see what is happening with Dons and phone and change the booking for TGIs to 10 just in case!  It is great that so many of us are going, really looking forward to it.

MrsCoops - good luck with your scan tomorrow, bet you can't wait to see how much mini coop has grown  .

Well that's almost one week gone and only 2 1/2 to go for me!


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - YAY!!! so glad you did it - I would seriously be interested to know how it all works after you have been cos that is something that really interests me because they say that women with endo usually have immune issues!!!  so that is something I would also be keen into looking into later on..  I think the best idea is to take some copies of notes you have so you can show him and discuss it with him.  So hope you get some answers! Dying to know.

S


----------



## Bloofuss

Well done Susan on takeing the plunge.

Good Luck - hope you get some answers.

D x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all

Susan, good for you. The girls are right - no point  in wondering what might have been if you decided against having the tests done. If they come back clear you will know where you stand and if they do  show something up it might help you understand why you feel you have been knocking your head off a brick wall with IVF so far.

Lainey moo - if i were you i might be tempted to write to the clinic and see if that prompts any response. Problem with phone calls is that no-one feels the compulsion to do any follow up.

Has anyone heard from FionaMc - just thought it was a few weeks since she was on. Hope things are ok.

Baby beagle asleep on lap so having to type with one hand. One pee and one poo on kitchen floor tonight.....nice!

Girl from work sent home today as precaution after contact with swine flu sufferer. Other pregnant lady in office went home too. No idea what was best so stayed at work. NHS website useless. Might phone NHS24 for advice.
T


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Sorry it has been such a long time since I posted and there has been so much happening.

Tissy - thanks for the PM and as I said in my reply, you have shamed me into posting again rather than my usual serial lurking!  Your puppy is gorgeous and it sounds like getting you into practice on the poo and pee side of things!  We have a little Yorkie/Maltese cross who is lovely but one of my friends with aspirations of getting into dog grooming gave her a hair cut a couple of weeks ago and she is looking a bit like a skinned rat!  Hope you get better luck with the NHS 24 phone line.  A long weekend wouldn't hurt, would it?  Just a shame the weather has not been like last week though.

Lainsy - was really delighted to hear about your BFP.  Wanted to send you huge congratulations!  Hope the next 2 1/2 weeks fly by for your scan.

Susan - just like to echo what the others have said and am really glad you are going for the tests.  Hope that booking it makes you feel a bit happier and that you are doing something which will hopefully change the outcome of your next treatment.

Carol - glad to hear that all is going well and that you managed to sell your house.  The next wee while is going to be really busy but you will have a gorgeous new house to bring your little girl home to. 

Starry - so sorry to hear that you had your cycle cancelled.  It is so disappointing when that happens when you hae already been through so many injections, emotions etc.  It must be horrible still having to inject until AF shows it's face when you feel you are not doing it for a good reason.  I don't remember having to do that.

Gemz - glad you were able to come to a decision re egg donation.  I think you said it could start as soon as the autumn - that's really not that far away.

Dons - hope Caitlyn and Aiden are recovering from their injections and their colic/reflux has sttled down.  Sounds as though you are having a good time with older DS in the school hols.

Mrs.Coops - hope you enjoy your scan tomorrow - good luck.

Saffa - you sound in ggod spirits.  Hope you are.

Lainey Moo and Nicky - I don't think we have 'met' before but is sounds as though you are both having a bit of a rough time  .  I think Tissy's advice about writing to the clinic would be a good idea - things seem to be taken more seriously when they are in writing.

Bloo (and SnS - if you are lurking like I usually do!) - good that you are enjoying motherhood and all the great and difficult times it brings!

Think I have remembered everyone, but if not big hugs to those I have missed (oh, just remembered - Tryingforno2, how are you keeping?)

Not much to report from this end.  Thankfully, our baby is still kicking away which is really reassuring.  Our HV phoned today to find out how our DS had got on with paediatrician and I told her about being pg and the likely difficulties our daughter was going to have.  I did find it hard not to break down in tears.  It is difficult when we got the news weeks ago and have had no support since.  Am due to see midwife on Mon for routine appt and glucose tolerance test (had gestational diabetes last time), so maybe get to chat then since I have to hang around for 2 hours after having a sugary drink.  Mind you, will be starving by then as you need to fast for 10 hours, so maybe even more emotional/hormonal than usual!

The next week is made up of several appts - midwife one above, scan at 28 weeks to see if they can get a better idea of what is going on and speech and language therapy and occupational therapy assessment appts for our DS.  After that, hope to get away in our caravan for a week or two before next appt!

Sorry to have rambled on.  Hope you all have a great time on Sunday, if I don't post again before then!

Fiona X


----------



## mommyof2

Hi all ladies!!!

Thanks to Fionamc, i have decided to drop in a line.... Thanks for asking...am doing fine except that am roasting in the humidity and heat of malaysian weather...... I am home for a short holiday before baby comes along..... but i have now made it to 26weeks with very little to complain about!!!  
Anyways, forgive me for having been a serial lurker and a horrible poster...... 

Here is hugs to everyone and hoping that everyone is well!   
and oh btw, enjoy the meet up this weekend! Too bad i am not in aberdeen to join in!!!
Take care!!!
-May-


----------



## tissyblue

FionaMc + Trying4no2 - didn't mean to make you feel guilty  

Nice to hear you are both doing fine. look after the bubs.
T


----------



## Lainsy

fionamc and trying4no2 great to hear from you both and glad to hear you are both well.

Glad it's the weeked, off out tonight to a friend's house to organise things for a brownie event in September, this is where things get fun trying to explain why I'm not drinking  .  At least I wont have that problem on Sunday  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, and will see those of you who are going to meet up on Sunday.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

oooooooh Nicky - sorry to hear about your cousin's wife but has given me a right dilemma, unsure of whether to take the risk of meeting up tomorrow - I know it sounds TOTALLY stupid but it is spreading faster than we think and if you have been in contact with someone who now has it, I believe it is SO simple to to pass on and spread and am scared more for Lyle than myself - am I being a really overproptective mum     - sorry ladies but might have to reconsider meeting??

D x


----------



## tissyblue

I reckon if Nicky hasn't seen her cousin's wife for a month she will be ok. I'm going on the basis at the moment that I could be standing in the supermarket next to a complete stranger who has been exposed to the virus.

Direct contact in last 5-7 days seems to be the rule of thumb at the moment, if that helps.

T


----------



## Bloofuss

Hay ladies

Had a FAB time ltoday was great to meet up with you all and put faces to names etc.  Dons the twins are gorgeous hopefully get a cuddle from Caitlyn next time  

Lyle really enoyed himself getting all that attention and cuddles he is still fast asleep  

Thanks again Lainsy for organising it all - well done and can't wait until the next time.

and HUGE thanks to Nicky for the life on such a horrible day - much apprecited.  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Just wanted to say thanks to Lainsy for organising today.  Had a great time and look forward to doing it again sometime soon.  
Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say hope you're feeling a bit better now Carol.  Sorry you couldn't make it but hopefully next time.  

Nicky - an evening meet sounds good.  I also talked about our next one with Lainsy.  Wasn't even home and thinking about the next one!    We were thinking we could get into a routine - something like the 1st Sunday of each month.  If you can make it fine, if not just pick and choose when to go along. Enjoy your fajitas. Don't think I'd manage.   Sandwich for me tonight!  
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone, I have just woken up after a snooze on the couch, I was shattered by the time I got home  

Had a fantastic time today and great to finally meet everyone and put faces to names - and real names too  

Dons the twins are gorgeous, can't get over how much they have grown, especially Aiden and thanks for the cuddle.

Bloo thanks for sharing Lyle, he seemed in his element with all the girls - he's starting young  

Well I'm up for an evening meet too if that's what everyone wants.  As Susan said we were already discussing the next one on the way home and thought we should organise something on a regular basis.  So I'll happily volunteer my services (knew my secretarial skills would come in handy one day  ).  Will do a post on our aberdeenshire meet and we can keep that one going !!

Carol, hope you are feeling better and Gems sorry you didn't make it.  Hopefully you will manage the next one.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls how you all doing? Glad uz all enjoyed urselfs today and the rain didn't spoil it. 

Carol hope u feel better soon.

Fiona good to hear from you an glad u r doing ok.

Well still no sign of af yet thats over 2wks now and i have stopped the buserelin so at this rate doesn't look like il be starting another ivf in sep . I have my follow up appointment next week so il ask then wot will happen!!

xx


----------



## starrynight

Lainsy loving your pic on your profile photo


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all!

Still full from todays meal!  Just had a sandwich and now feel full again.

Was lovely to meet all you ladies and bubbas too!  They all oh so cute!! 

Yes we could definately do it on a monthly routine and if one cant make the one time then the next time works etc.

I am easy for a day or evening really im not fazed.

Anyways off for a bath cant believe its work tomorrow no public holiday for our company who follow UK holidays!

Latersx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw girls so glad you all such a lovely time, gutted I couldn't make it but stayed in bed most of the day as had bad tummy but seems to be settling now.  So wasn't much help to Mike with the packing anyway!  Definitely be up for future meetings, though I'll be even more like the side of a house for next couple of months!!
Just fab that you all met up though and must have been great to put faces to the names, we've all shared so much with one another so even better to meet face to face.  Love meeting new friends, can never have too many and looking forward to getting to know you all in person in the future.
Fiona it was lovely to hear from you, you've been in my thoughts a lot and Mike is always asking after you too.  That's awful that you haven't been getting any support til this next scan, I thought they would be meeting with you much more regularly and at least offer you some kind of help.  Let us know how your 28 week scan went.  You have a fab time away in the caravan, be a nice break for you. 
Feeling a wee bit sad at the house being partly packed up, we've been really happy here the past 41/2 years but also had sad times when we lost our two babies.  Had a wee cry today but it's only bricks and mortar and have our lovely new house to look forward to so pulled myself together again.
Can't believe I missed the cuddles today from 3 babies, would loved to have met the little ones too.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening Ladies

Carol so sorry you couldn't make it today - but better that you rest up and take it easy - look after yourself that hard bits yet to come lol lol (sorry!!!)  

Defo up for another meet - day or night fine by me - can easily get DP to babysit if an evening of sociables (for those of us who can) is preferred!!

Glad all you ladies loved having cuddles off Lyle he certain enjoyed himself - he is sitting babbling away to himself at the mo - quite the thing - it is SO funny!!  Also the litte tramp smells of perfume    

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## Mummy30

lol @ lyle smelling of perfume!    

carol - you didnt miss cuddling my 2, they slept the whole time  

Yeah, it was good today, i too have just had a sandwich, but the toasted type!!

Oh goodness, look at marcus and noirine yuk yuk yuk!!  Sorry, hope you all noticed BB came on at 8.

Why is it that DP got on the internet and got peace and when i go on it aiden is grumpy!! 

must dash xx


----------



## Saffa77

gross gross gross Noirin and Marcus i agree!  they  need to leave!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

laughing at Lyle smelling of purfume


----------



## Mummy30

i cant change my pic... says the website has a problem and wont upload it... maybe im doing it wrong..


----------



## abdncarol

I have to put the telly on mute whenever Freddy or Marcus talk cause they both do my head in, nae liking Noirin either as she knows exactly what she's doing.  Should be an interesting week with all old housemates from other series going in. xx


----------



## twinkle123

Stop being silly Nicky. You're not an impostor!   You've been through it so have every right to be there. 

I'm also laughing at Lyle and his perfume!   Hope he got a nice long bath tonight!

Still haven't had anything for tea.  Should really go and have something.  Need an early night as my niece phoned tonight to ask if she can stay the night tomorrow.  Just know I won't get any sleep again with her arms flapping around and her ridiculously loud 3 year old snoring!  

Starry -praying that your AF arrives soon.  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Nicky, you are being silly!  You are not an imposter, and have just as much right as everyone else to be here and it is interesting having so many people with different situations.

Had a good sleep last night when I got home and boy am I shattered today.  I have felt quesy all day today and sooooo tired - woo hoo I am finally getting some symptoms  .  Think I will be fast asleep in front of the tv before too long.  

I have uploaded the photos I took at yesterday, there was only 4 of them but if you click on "my photo gallery" you can all see the photos.  Have put them on my ******** page but if anyone doesn't want them on please let me know and I will take them off.

Bloo, hope Lyle is back to smelling himself today, he is just such a charmer 

Starry - hope your af arrives soon  

Dons, I too had problems uploading photos - think you have to have them in a pretty small resolution, I had to reduce the size of mine before it would upload properly.

Hope everyone has had a relaxing day


----------



## Lainsy

Susan, meant to say I didn't tag you on the photos on ********


----------



## starrynight

Aww i want to see the photos lol Any1 wanna add me on ********? Not that am on there alot anyway am a bebo girl lol xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry you can, see where my profile pic is on the left hand side, if you click on "my photo gallery" underneath you will be able to see them.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

I will also attempt to post my pictures on ******** as they came out quite well!!  Lyle the charmer among his "ladieeee" freinds.

Sods Law had to be a nice day today     not complaining tho as was back down at the beach again today with my sis having lunch sitting outsite Chiquitos it was fab!!!

D x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone - good to meet up yesterday and put faces to names/stories and meet our Aberdeenshire bubs. 

What I have always liked about this thread is the fact that everyone is at different stages in their journey, but all have the same common goal of being a mummy. I have a lot of admiration for what everyone has been through so far. 

Nicky, you ARE being silly!  

Suspect it wont be the last time that "charmer" Lyle comes home smelling of perfume.... 

Needed a two hour kip at tea time and only managed some leftover lemon meringue pie for my tea! 

At work today (no local hol for us) - boo; but so quiet that hardly had to speak to any clients - yay!

See ya
T


----------



## starrynight

Ok i had a nosey the pics are fab! And there is 2faces i reconize i don't know how tho but they were tracy and susan!! xx


----------



## starrynight

I added you lainsy am not on there alot tho. And my photos are awfull and i look young but am not really lol xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry got you on ********.  My goodness you do look young and you are!!!  You are making me feel old


----------



## starrynight

Hahaha i had a feeling you would say that lol Everyone thinks i look about 14!!! But i am 25 actually i will be 26 this year lol. 

Thats 1 of the reasons i didnt want to go to the meet cause i look younger than i really am lol xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls!!!!!

I am writing to say at long last I have managed to have my broadband fixed and online again now!!!!!  I have had a few pages of catching up to do!!!!  

OMG Lainsy congratulations with your good news!!!!!    Soooo chuffed for you xx

I have been just been working away - trying to keep my mind off things.  Start my buseriline injections on wednesday night and well not looking forward to them but hey ho it needs to be done.  Still not told the parents and have decided that I will tell them if the 1st IVF treatment fails (notice how I put "if" cause I would normally put "when")

How is everyone anyway?  

Button

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya the photos are great on ********, so lovely to see you all, especially the girls I hadn't seen photos of on ********.  
Button and Starry nice to see you both back.
Susan meant to say good for you with your appt in London, really hope they pick up something so that at least you have an answer and it's something that is easily corrected.  You'll probably be busy with your niece coming to stay tonight.
Lainsy hope the sickness doesn't kick in too bad.  The tiredness is so bad the first few months, I forgot what it was like and now I can't get sleep cause can't get comfy.  All worth it though.  
Had a chill out day today, done a little bit of cleaning as got a lady I've got to know walking the dog coming for coffee tomorrow morning so house has to be a little bit tidy, though boxes everywhere.  Mike still packing away, poor thing.  Getting really breathless, think it's normal at this stage but just means I can't do too much.  We must be mad moving but be worth it in the end I'm sure.
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Good luck with ur tx buttonbutterfly you will be fine you will soon get used to the injections and just think it will all be worth it in the end.xx

Carol thanks for adding me. Hope u feel a little better soon i saw the pic of ur house on ** its lovely wish i could move in 2 lol.xx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh yes starry, 25 you're really old !!!  

Button hello stranger, so good to hear from you again.  Good luck for wednesday when you start your injections, you will be fine and fingers crossed it all works for you      .


----------



## starrynight

Ok not old just look younger than i am lol  .xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quick post while the adverts for Big Brother are on! 

I'll add you on ** too Starry. Think I've found you.  Strange that you recognised me and Tracy.  Will have to have a think how.  Maybe from the ridiculous amount of time I've spent sitting in the clinic waiting room!  

Welcome back Button.  Good luck for starting your injections.  I know it's something you would prefer not to have to get used to but you soon will.  Any questions have you, just ask.  

Lainsy - don't worry about tagging me in **.  I'm quite happy for you to do that.  Only people who are allowed can see them so it's not a problem.  For those of you who think I'm paranoid, I had some difficult times last year with bebo and pupils from school somehow getting access to my details.  Had to stop using it but haven't had any problems with **. 

Popped in past the hospital today with a letter for Dr Hamilton requesting a copy of our notes to take down to Dr Gorgy in London.  We phoned yesterday but were told it had to go in writing.  That's another £50 we've to pay.  Was only straight up to the unit and back and in that time had 3 nurses asking after us.  One of them was a woman from when I was on clomid all those years ago.  Can't remember hre name but it's amazing how they remember us! 

Anyway, better go. Big brother will be back on now
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks Lainsy and Susan!!!

I have a great and wonderful (quite funny actually) picture of me chasing myself around the room trying to give myself the injections!!  If diabetics can do this on a regular basis then so can I!!!  I have managed to order a zita west CD from Amazon so HOPEFULLY the inlaws dont open the mail and if they do they will have a great surprise!!   

I have been soooooooo lazy today - well not lazy in the morning as I just joined curves (thought I would try and focus on something completely different to babies).  Cant wait to go back!

Button


----------



## tissyblue

Oooh Starry -  I wonder where you recognise me/Susan from? That's got me intrigued now!

T


----------



## starrynight

Am not sure it could maby just be from the clinic i have been goin there for years now lol Its ur face i know more for some reason lol x


----------



## Mummy30

evening all

starry - you didnt come to the meet cause you look younger than you are??! well, ive been told i dont look 29 so i wouldnt worry about that, you must come to the next meet, everyone is lovely!!

hiya button - ive always wanted to join curves but never actually gone and done it. good luck with your tx, its fine when you get the hang of it and youll be a pro in no time. 

carol - you take it easy when its moving day. you will get breathless as time goes on, it will be dragging for you now i guess, youre nearly there!!!

susan -£50 to get them to send your notes on... what a total farce.... for the price of a stamp.  Really hope you get the answers you are looking for.

nicky - how funny, your post about us thinking you are an imposter!!!  good job you edited it!!    

i decided to clean out our bedroom last night, but for some strange reason started at 930pm, lol. DP is a clean freak and took one look at all the dust behind the furniture that he just HAD to hoover. The twins were screaming as it was bottle time and as soon as we put the hoover on they fell asleep lol. We turned it off and they screamed again, hence the hoover was on none stop after that til 1030!!  the room was so stuffy from the heat of the hoover but we had 2 quiet babies !!  think ill look into a cd of white noise to play in their nursery    i now have a lovely tidy bedroom too!!


----------



## Lainsy

Hey Dons, do you want to bring the twins to visit me and you can do my hoovering?    Glad to see you got your profile pic changed too!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

At work and soooooooo bored it has been so quiet here so thought I would pop in here!  Hows we all?  Im good thanks went to go sit in the park at lunchtime weather was brilliant but now looks like its going to rain again aaaaargh!

Im liking all the new profile pics ladies, Bev twins look so cute and Bloo awesome new pics of Lyle on ** he looks so cute on his Bumbo and his high chair!  

Susan - I know how ridiculous is it that you had to pay £50 I had to have the same for donor overseas and most the stuff I got were repeats  so was so not worth the £50 but may be for you because you have had more cycles then me.  There is an article on the 'peer support - post treatment board on here about what she should do after 5 BFN's and they mention what tests to do and also mention DNA sperm fragmentation test - have you had that done?  I presuming you would of if your hubbie did a sperm analysis was just interesting go have a read if you can.

Hopes all the rest are doing well!

Its DP's bday next Friday and so wants a puppy but dont know if that is a clever thing to buy as we rent property and that means extra trouble.......!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Saffa i know what a day it was 1 min it was sunny the nxt min it was raining. So have u decided if you will get a puppy then? Did the landlord say when u moved in not to have pets?

Dons had a look at photos on ** the twins are gorgeous and ur ds looks a proud big brother.

Well i had my follow up appoinment today they just said that they will start me on 72.5 gonal-f nxt time and increase it or decrease if they have to and that they would like me to put more weight on!! Aaargh i new they would have mentioned that but i did say that i have put on over a stone since i started going there and i cant put anymore on so she weighed me and i have lost weight but i told her thats prob coz i so ill after the ivf!! So she agreed for me to put on 2lb before i start again lol. She also scanned me to check everything was ok and i had 1 big follicle there and lining still thick but i started af yesterday so a bit confused about that cause she thought i was away to ovulate. She also took bloods to make sure there wasn't cysts but she never saw any on the screen. So after all that and signing papers again i get to start once i have had 3af so 2 after this one has finished. So roll on sept/oct.   

Hi to everyone i have missed and hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Luck Starry - hope it all goes well for you will keep everything crossed    

Hi to all other ladies thank you all SO much for your lovely comments regarding Lyle he is just such a cutie but im his mummy so I have to say that lol

D x


----------



## starrynight

Thank you bloo little lyle looks so cute in that photo.

Has anyone heard of in vitro maturation? The clinic mentioned it to me today she because i had pcos and had ohss there i s a good chance il get it again!! But there is only 3clinic in uk that do it. It costs less than ivf and they take little follicles out of you then put them in a dish like ivf and grow them over a couple of days so i think it means we dont have to do the injections or anything.

Am not doing it yet anyway cause i still have 3 shots on the nhs.

Just wondered if any1 heard of it really.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Starry - I've never heard of In Vitro Maturation (IVM) but just out of curiosity I searched it and found this link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118069.0

From what I gather, it has a lower success rate but costs a lot less. I've OHSS twice now and was told that if you have it once, there's a 50% chance of getting again. Don't know how you were with it, but I was awful. Really don't want to go through it again.

Sonia - I checked the clinic's price list and it's a standard £50 pounds for copying notes, no matter how much you have. When you got yours copied, how long did you have to wait? Also, did they post them out to you or did you have to go in and collect them? Thanks for mentioning the peer support thread by the way. Off to have a look at it. 

Got my grandma coming over tomorrow so have been madly tidying up this evening. Also stocked up on fine biscuits and lemon slices (obviously for her, but it'll be a shame to waste them once she's gone!  )

What are we thinking about Big Brother and the ex-house mates at the moment? Good to see some of them back in.

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Yes I have heard about the IVM there was an article once in the newspaper and one Indian couple were the first to have it done in a clinic in Oxford and were successfull etc and just their whole story.

Susan - I phoned for notes had to write a letter with a cheque and notes were ready 2 days later.  They sent me an email and asked me if I wanted to fetch them or to post them so I went to fetch them was easier and quicker for me.  Are you still waiting for your notes?

Yeah big brother - I really hope Karly goes she is sooooo annoying ! also marcus is another annoying character and LISA is just as annoying she thinks she is the best in their and is always bad mouthing with carly!  My 2 fav's are Charlie and Siavash hope one of those 2 win!

S


----------



## twinkle123

Good Morning

Sonia - I phoned for my notes on Sunday but was told to write to them too.  I went in past with a letter on Monday but didn't ask how to get my notes.  Think I'll phone them today to see if I can go and pick them up sometime soon.

Quite liking seeing peple from the old Big Brother going back in to do tasks.  I remember it being so much more fun to watch in the older series.  Now all they do is gossip and talk about people behind their back.  There's always been funny things that have happened or been said in other series but I can't remember a single funny one in this one!

Anyway, grandma is coming round today so should really get out of my PJs and have a shower

Have a nice day everyone
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Thank you for the link susan and the info saffa i have had a good nosey am going to post somewhere and ask if anyone on here has had it just out of curiosity really. Am just wondering why the clinic mentioned it to me yesterday it makes me think that they think i will defo get ohss again!! And i really don't want it cause i was ill for a week after it and had to be put n antibiotics and that was without taken the follicles out!!

I was speaking to my dp about it last nite and he thought it was a bit weird being told i  would me a good candidate for it maby i would be but i still have 3shots on the nhs so i would rather use them and   i don't get ohss again.

Oh yea and with bb karly is really annoying me just now 2 and lisa they just think they are it!! Am not sure who i want to win yet i cant wait for the new housemates to go in.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all,

Mini  for me - 24 wks. Had a 12 min (approx) appointment with lovely midwife today. She might have got me out the door after 8 mins but I tried to get "value for money" by asking a question!

Saffa - you could probably manage a puppy in a rented flat but only if you've got hard floors and crate the pup if you are out - otherwise you'll be paying for carpets to be cleaned and new door frames! I'll lend you Jura whenever you want. She lost her first puppy tooth today - imbedded in my bestest UGG slippers!

Button - good luck with the jabs - you too Starry when you get started. 

Susan - meant to ask you last week if DP was going down to London with you - I take it that you both get tested or is it just a chat this time?

Dons - great outcome with the hoovering - if the twins can sleep through that, they will prob sleep just about anywhere!

T


----------



## Mummy30

tissy - congratulations on the mini milestone!! i used to ask loads of questions at my mw appts for the same reason.... to get more time with her!! i loved going to them and valued every second with her.

i was going to say im celebrating as we have both twins down asleep in a gina ford routine... but i can hear aiden crying....   

this night time routine malarky is easier said than done.

Oh and my DP and DS were arguing at supper time (apparently DP annoys DS all the time so DS gets angry) and i pretended to go upstairs and spyed on them for a min. Well, did i not see DP drop his pants and moon at DS      To say i hit the roof is an understatement (i hope no one is laughing btw!), i blew my top at him and called him every name i could think of.  How disgusting is that....  Honest to god, its as if im bringing up 4 kids as a single mum sometimes .....


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just a quick question for you girls.  This is my second night giving myself injection and have noticed that my skin around the injection sites begins to look like a nettle sting - a couple of little raised white-ish areas and a larger area of red. When I looked at my thigh this morning this had dissappeared but have just not long injected the other leg tonight and noticed it has happened again.  its also a wee bit itchy for around 5 mins.......erm is this a normal thing to happen??  

Button

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Dons - Mooning DP, I dont know what to say................................    

Tissy - YAH on the milestone - I was the same with my midwife too always firning questions at her lol

Button - Totally normal signs after injections well for me anyway I had the same - esp itching afterwards etc.

Well away to read Lyle his story then off to bed xx


----------



## Mummy30

button - yeah, all is sounding normal to me too.

my two did go to sleep and are still in bed now!! need to wake them up and get them fed... whats the bet they dont go back down..


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, just a week note as BB on, just wanted to say Carly and Lisa don't bother me at all.  Now Freddy and Marcus.................gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, they do my head in.  I think I would have murder both of them if I had to share a house with either of them.  That Freddy is just bonkers and definitely not a Carol kind of person and as for Marcus, he's got one of those carnaval magic mirrors, that he seems someone handsome when he's really a big unattractive creep (that's me being polite!).  Think Carly will go tomorrow but I want that other lot to go, like Noirin but know she won't go. 
Okay back to it to see Nicky xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Thank you soooo much - I will be able to go to bed and sleep!!!  Yesterday it took me 20mins to actually give myself the injection  .  Kept on saying "right I am going to do it this time!!  oh no not yet!!  Okay I am going to count to 5 then do it ......etc"  my DH thought I was going mad!!  Tonight it took me 5 mins to persuade myself to do it so hopefully it will be less time tomorrow night!  

Night night

xxx


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post, as I need to have my hot chocolate before 11 pm as I need to fast from then as I have my glucose tolerance test in the morning (and DS has finally just settled for the night!)

Glad the meet up on Sunday went well and I enjoyed looking at the photos and seeing what you all looked like.

Congratulations Tissy on the   and hope your'e finding the injections ok Button.  As others have said, the itchiness and tenderness sound normal.  Thank you Carol (and Mike) for your kind thoughts.

Just wanted to let you know that today has been absolutely fantastic!  We had our scan and our baby's stomach looked normal, so the Dr reckons she doesn't have a tracheo oesophageal fistula (TOF), after all! Needless to say, we are completely over the moon!  It's only now I realise how worried I was and I can now be excited again.  The worry of a possible syndrome and the threat of miscarrying or losing our wee girl at, or soon after birth has greatly reduced and of course she won't have to have major surgery within days of being born.  I was also worried about her being in hospital for months (which would have been a real possiblity) and the effects on our DS as it is a 60 mile round trip to Aberdeen for us.  She still has the problem of only one hand, which would have worried us if it were not for the TOF, but in many ways this seems much less worriesome and I am sure she will adapt to only having one, especially when she has known no other.  The other thing is, she is in the correct position for birth!  Am just hoping she stays that way, as her big brother was breech and I needed a c. section.  Her sense of direction is obviously better than his was.

Sorry for the me post but big  to all.

Fiona XXX


----------



## twinkle123

Fantastic news Fiona. So happy to hear your positive news   I know there's still the problem of her hand but it must seem so less worrying now. 

Tissy - congratulations on reaching 24 weeks. Can't believe you're that stage already. Yes, hubby is coming down to London with me.  I'm still no more sure of what's going to happen at the appointment.  The doctor originally suggested we come for a consultation on the Friday and then blood tests on the Monday until I explained that we've got quite a distance to travel. I've been told on another thread that bloods need to be taken in the morning to be sent to USA in the afternoon.  Our appointment's at 12.00 so I phoned them a few days ago to ask if it was early enough.  He's on holiday this week so I spoke to his assistant who said it would be fine.  Still not convinced though - if he's going to go through my notes, speak to us and take blood, I don't think it'll be done in time.  

Button - yes, your injections are completely normal.  

Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Fiona - Fantastic news bet its a huge weight off your shoulders, and like you say the no hand she can adapt as she knows no better.

Button - yes injections sound normal I got the same.

Tissy - congrats on the mini milestone you go girl!! must be such a good feeling.  Not getting puppy anymore   as too much hassle right now with having a kitten still and renting blah blah blah also when we eventually go to NZ then that is the cat and now a dog,  I rethink it again beginning of next year cant believe we already in July tho eeeeeeek Christmas is almost here.

Dons- wow thats good that the twinnies seem to be sleeping well did you manage to get them back to sleep after their feed?  Dons the story about DP mooning was quite funny though I must admit but I would also be peeved off!  

Susan - hopefully its no problem with the times the bloods are taken but Im sure if it were they would have let you know straight away as those bloods are expensive etc and the service you get is usually good so dont think they would muck you around knowing that you are travelling from Aberdeen - did you manage to find out when you will get your notes?

Carol - hope the moving is as easy as pie this weekend all the best of luck

Bloo - hope Lyle enjoyed his bedtime story! cute man!

Anything exciting planned for the weekend?  I dont have much on except chilling!  Have DP's brother from London coming to stay with us for 2 weeks at the end of the month and next Friday is DP's bday so off to Tolbooth for dinner YUM.

Later all
Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

How are we all today -  not the finest of days - yuck - wheres the sun  

Fiona - Just wanted to say that I am so so chuffed for you that the suspected problems with your little girl's stomach is no longer the case.  And as I have said before a friend of my cousin had a wee boy born with no hand and he is just a right little smasher and it has caused him no problems at all - he is coming up for 5 now and they said that it hasn't bothered or delayed him in ayway.

Carol - Hope move goes smoothly - where is it you are moving too?? (sorry mum brain)

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## gmac2304

weeeeeeeeeeeeeellllll, HELLO there girls!  sorry not been around this week - i've been a-lurking in the background though! 

was good meeting with you all last Sunday - and 'specially getting bosies from Lyle & Aiden! bad Caitlyn for sleeping through it all though...saying that, so did Aiden! not my fault for having such a comfy busom!  i would definitely be up for more regular meets...just let me know where & when!

can you all believe this weather? forecast for most of the weekend too from what I can gather...  saying that, I was complaining last week for it being too hot! can't win eh?

*Tissy * - congrats on the mini ! hope I look as 'petite' as you at 24 weeks...can't see it tho somehow!

*Carol * - good luck with the move! remember & take it easy though - let Mike do all the hard work! you just concentrate on making the new house look pretty...

*Dons* - I must admit, I laughed when I heard abour ur DP mooning your DS , but I can understand why you were so annoyed! hope u gave him what for?

*Fiona* - so glad you got some good news at your last scan! you might be able to relax a bit more now & enjoy what is left of your pregnancy... as others have said, I know she will still be born with only one hand, but its not a life-threatening situation anymore & to your wee girl, it will be 'normal' - whatever _normal_ is!

*Starry* - i'm a bebo chick too but take a wander over to ******** every now & then! fingers crossed for your next round of IVF...or was it IUI (_sorry, I have baby brain just now_)!!!

*Saffa* - no plans for this weekend! meeting some girls that I used to work with & their babba's for lunch tomorrow - think that'll be about it! meant to ask last weekend, hows ur kitten getting on? our wee madam is 11 months now & showing *NO* sign of calming down! 

*Susan* - if I remember correctly, you're off to Center Parcs next week aren't you? hope you have a fab time...

*Lainsy* - you've been quiet for a day or two now! everything OK?

Have I missed anyone? If I have, I'm sorry - here, have a !!!

Nowt new to report at this end! A woman in my office came up to me today & started rubbing my belly - is this common practice when you're pregnant Weirdo...    she'd better not be doing it again in a hurry!!! 

have a nice weekend folks!
xx G xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Mrs Coops

Glad you enjoyed the cuddles - Lyle was in his element little charmer that he is  

I had to laugh when you were going on about the bump rubbing as I had a lady as well in my work who did the same and altho I didn't have much of a bump it just felt weird having somone touch it (I feel people should ask permission) as if yourWERE NOT pregnant do you think people would go around rubbing your belly? ha ha ha I hope not (o:

As Dons said on Sunday - I miss my bump and rubbing it (o:

D x


----------



## gmac2304

thats the thing Bloo - she's not even a woman I speak to that much at work!  unless its month end & i'm nagging her to get something finished - but we don't really 'talk' if you know what I mean!!!

it wouldn't have been so bad if it was one of the women that I actually get on with...  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Mmmmmmmmmm defo nae nice then - if it makes you feel uncomfortable then you should tell her  Or buy one of thoes subtle t-shirts that say HAND OFF THE BUMP lol

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy congrats on the milestone, it must be a great feeling.  My milestone will be getting through my first scan ok, never had a good scan before but   this time it will be different  .

Dons hope you sorted out your dp (I also must confess to having a laugh but totally understand why you were so annoyed)!!

Button all very normal with the injections.  Lucky it only took you 20 mins to do your first injection, I think I took about an hour, exact same scenario with telling myself I was going to do it etc.  It will get easier, after a week you will do it without thinking  .

Starry, hope you are doing well.  Hopefully not long before you will get to start again.

Fiona, brilliant news about your little girl - I had tears in my eyes reading it.  You must be soooo chuffed and hopefully can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregancy.

Sonia, no plans for the weekend, dh working backshift so once I get rid of him at 2pm will no doubt be lying on the couch watching tv, reading a book or on the net - very hectic  

Carol hope the move goes well this weekend, I am sure it will.  Your house looks gorgeous.

Susan have a great holiday next week.  One more week of work for me and then hols for 2 - I can't wait.

Bloo, hope you and Lyle are well and he is getting used to his bumbo seat  

Mrs Coops, everything fine with me, just tired and keep falling asleep at night on the couch  

Everyone seems to want a regular meet up so I will post on the other board and try and organise something again!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, hope the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

I'm away to Center Parcs tomorrow until Friday so just wanted to say I hope you all have a good week.  Back on Friday and off to London on Sunday but will try and catch up at the weekend sometime.
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Have a fab time Susan - relax and enjoy.

D xx


----------



## Lainsy

Evening everyone - hope you all had a good weekend.

I did nothing but sleep, sleep and more sleep.  Friday night in bed by 10pm, slept till 10am, feel asleep at 3.30pm on the couch and slept for 4 hours and then back in bed about 10.30pm that night - lazy or what?!!!  

Missed my afternoon nap today as I was at work - don't think it would have gone down too well me sleeping at my desk  

Not sure if I am imagining it or not but wasn't sure if I had a tiny bit of brown spotting when I wiped after being at the loo today (sorry!) - I know they say it is normal but I started to panic today and kept going to the loo to check .  Everything seems ok at the moment though and just got to pray it stays that way - only a week to go before my scan.    .


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls

How are you all?  Have you all had nice weekends?  I did NOTHING and it was great!!!!!!!!  Have been listening the Zita West pre transfer IVF relaxation CD.  Morning and night - tried to listen to it when I went to bed on Saturday but couldnt relax as my husband was snoring in the background of some sort of relaxing music!!  I gave him so many shoves with no sucess and ended up laughing as zita was telling me to let the background noise come and leave again!!      Trying to visualise a light and fluffy bed for the embryo to snuggle into......oh what an imagination I have!!!
Injections are getting better - for some reason i find it better to inject into the right thigh than the left but I am still determined to alternate the sides/areas.  

Hope you have a great week susan - away from all the stresses!  Goodluck in London also xx

Lainsy     only a week to go so stay away you evil AF or else   

Button 
x


----------



## Lainsy

Button thanks for giving me a laugh re dh's snoring and your relaxation    And it's weird I always used to inject into my right thigh too, although occasionaly had to inject in left because right was all bruised but it was so much more difficult  

No more spotting, think I was just having a silly moment.  I wont relax completely until scan because I bled the first time and just knew that pg wasn't going to work, second time I didn't bleed at all but still m/c so I guess you never know until you get a scan, but I keep telling myself I am going to stay positive     .


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies!!

Lainsey - I had spotting in the "early" days with Lyle and then at about 5/6 weeks I DID have a bleed and thought it was all over for me but as you know all turned out okay - so keep positive and if you need to sleep - you sleep take it easy rest and put your feet up - look after yourself will be thinking of you up until your scan (what date is it?? I had my 7 week one on 7th August last year and my birthday and dad's was the 8th!!) 

Button had to laugh at you with your CD - I bout a pre-labour one and it was about as much use as a chocolate firguard the labour I had       - hope you have more success with yours even with DH snorning in the background - just think after "normal" conception that usually happens anyhoo!!!!!  lol

Bit down todat as Lyle hasn't been his normal charming self - been more clingy and is crying a lot more that he normally does and it is a really sore cry   - I have HV tomorrow so ask for some advice then - think it may be toothie pegs or needing more food  

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Bloo thanks very much, I know the spotting can happen and I am back to my normal relaxed self now - just gave me a scare after what's happened before that's all.  And I am certainly taking it easy, dh wont let me do anything - not even allowed to put the car in the garage because the garage door is stiff to open and shut  

Scan is next Monday - 27th.  I finish work on Friday for 2 weeks hols so it will be nice being on hols - planning up to Inverness after my scan to show off my scan pics and break the news to my sisters and brother as they don't know yet.

Poor Lyle, hopefully it is just his little teeth bothering him but it's not fine when they aren't themselves -    to you both.


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Well   ladies, long time no speak, hope everyone is well  

Sorry I haven't been on 4 such a long time but I have been lurking fae time 2 time  
I see we have a few new additions 2 the aberdeenshire thread & they r looking soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!

I now have only 4 weeks left till my wee wriggler arrives   only seems like 4 weeks ago I got my   but hey I'm as ready as I will ever be   got my last scan 2moro, this is where they tell me how big it is & will be @ birth, seems a bit surreal that the next time I see the baby is on its birthday!!! 

Well I will keep u updated with any news  

Lots of love &   

T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies how u all doing? I havent read bk properly but i will come back and do it.

Lainsy good luck with your scan when is it monday? Ul be fine and you will see a little heart beat just think    i know it can be hard tho.

Hope all the babys are being good for there mummys.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls - we have all been a bit quiet this week 

Starry, yep scan is Monday - I am really looking forward to it now.  A bit nervous though but sure it will be fine - if my boobs are anything to go by - they feel huge and so heavy  

Only one more day of work for me and then 2 weeks hols - I will be so glad when it is 5pm tomorrow  

Hope everyone is keeping well.

 to you all.
xx


----------



## Mummy30

evening all

its been totally mad in my house recently. ryan has been away at my mums since sunday and ive been out and about all day.... so so busy.  Ryan is back now and its chaos once again    Just shows me what a difference it is having 2 kids to look after without him here.... but i wouldnt have it any other way. Missed him.  

Twins got weighed today, Aiden is 13lbs 14oz and Caitlyn is 10lbs 2 oz so both doing well. They have been prescribed carobel now which is the next step after gaviscon as they are both still being sick and Aiden, poor wee mite, has been crying most of the day in pain with his tummy. Im hoping to see an improvement after using it, dont get it til saturday though.

We go away on tuesday down to my dads he lives beside livingston.... shopping here i come!!  Going to take ryan to the sites in glasgow and edinburgh, ie glasgow science centre, i cant wait to go there.... any suggestions as to where else to take him??  not doing the zoo as apparently its all up hill and no way are we pushing the buggy up the hill all day!!  Might go to the falkirk wheel... whats that like??

Lainsy - cant wait to see your photos after monday! im not suprised you got a scare, after what you have been through its understandable but everything will be fine    i remember my boobs being really sore in the first weeks too so its a good sign  

CelticGhirl - Congrats on your bfp... its nearly time... the last weeks drag on so long dont they. how did the scan go... any idea on weights?

bloo = what did the HV say i would guess its teeth coming in but could be anything... hope lyle gets better soon   does he sleep through the night?

susan - hopefully you are enjoying yourself at centreparcs and NOT logging on to FF!!!  

mrscoops - hi, how is bump?? everything going ok?


----------



## Lainsy

Dons you could take Ryan for a tour round Ibrox


----------



## Mummy30

id rather chew my arm off lainsy!

i was at balmoor last night, enjoyed being back to football!! great to see our new manager too. oh and lee miller too!! missed his lovely face


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!

Lainsy - ooooh not long now till scan - HOW exciting!! you will be So relieved when you see your tiny peanut  

Dons - Wow the twins are doing fab they are at a great weight - WHAT are you feeding Aiden - I had Lyle weighed this week and he was 13lb 14oz!! - he seems to have settled down a bit now but then he had his last needles yesterday (3 this time) he was really really good - only squeeled the once when it was a nippy one - my brave wee boy   - Lyle sleeps good at night now - goes down about 10ish then sleeps through till about 5 where all he does is grizzle for his dummy so soon falls asleep again, again think he hears DP getting up about 7ish but soon settles down again - then we are up about 9ish for breakfast - so can't complain he is really good (sometimes mummy takes him into her bed for cuddles).

Hugs to all other ladies hope you are all doing well 

D x


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Morning quines, hope abody is fine & looking forward 2 the weekend   

Dons~ Everything went grand the other day & we are in position ready 2 go   as 4 weight o the baby my gynae told me that going 2 term the baby should be around 7-8lb, which is considered as fine & I'm pleased wi that 2.
Ur 2 are a good weight, shame about them being sick tho   
I'm also like you looking forward 2 this season but I defo wont b getting 2 much games but hey ho Iv got sky 2 watch the games!! 
Iv bin 2 Falkirk Wheel & it was interesting, ur wee boy will enjoy it   U could also take him 2 Blair Drummond Safari Park instead o the Zoo & its much better! There is always a tour of Hampden & the Scottish Football Museum, if hes interested in football.

Bloo~ Ur Lyle is a good weight aswell, sounds like u have a wee gem  

Lainsy~ Good Luck wi ur scan  

Sorry 4 lack of personals, I will pop on later 

Take care xxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi All

Well its Friday WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO so bored at work things have really been quiet here when will the market start picking up! So glad its Friday.  Its Byron's bday today so off to Tolbooth tonight YUMMY.  

Glad to see alls well.

Lainsey - all the best for the scan and hope peanut is hanging on for dear life and will not be going anywhere anytime soon...!

Dons - your little ones seem to be growing nicely bet you glad Ryan is home!  Dont know how you cope on your own but guess you have plenty experience now with 3!!

Mrs Coops - hows things with your little beanie?  how you feeling?  when is your next scan - I just remembered that I didnt answer your question re: kitty.  Well she is now 11 months and still as playful as ever she has not toned down one bit.  Still wakes up early in morning annoying us and wanting to go outside or eat but she has her moments!  Cutey pie though my little fur baby is!

Susan - hope you enjoying centre parcs!  

Bloo - pics of Lyle are gorgeous he has such a cute cheeky grin.  He too is growing up so quickly. 

As for me I am now on the pill back to back so I dont get periods and am feeling like a right b i a tch as they make me so irritable etc!! have just started my second packet with no break between....... aaaaaargh get out of my way   LOL only kidding.  They not as bad as other ones I have been on.

To the rest hi and hope you all well.  

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Well i'm doing fan daby dosy conseidering my Endo is driving me crazy...  This weather is just depressing!!  My twin nephews are over from ABu Dhabi at the moemnt (my mum is home next weekend)...  they are 8 and they get funnier and funnier everytime i see them...
Talking about Blairdrummond Safari Park, i was supposed to take them there tomorrow but they want to spend time with my uncles granddaughter instead so we are going next week instead, can't wait!!  Gonna bring a nice picnic with us..

Saffa - mmmmm Tolbooth, is it the one in Stoney you are going to??  I used to live there, went there a couple of times a month...yummy!!  Hope you settle a bit better with being pack on the pill sweetie.

Lainsey - Good luck for your scan hunni.

Mrs Coops - hope you are doing fine and dandy.

Bloo and Dons - sounds like you have wee darlins'...bless xx

Hi to everyone else xxxx hope you are all well...


I'm waiting patiently to find out whats happening regarding the DE, we had our councilling last week and it went brilliantly!!  Jayne is a diamond...  DH was really happy when we came away from the meeting...am keeping everything crossed, the donors will get through all the various tests etc and we can proceed Sept/Oct time!!  

Got a nicht oot on the 7th Aug with my mum and aunties.... we've booked a table a Little Italy...LOVE it there... getting up on the tables amnd shaking ones booty...hehe...food delish too of course!!

Thats about all just now.

gemz xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls

Gemma hope you are having a great time with your twin nephews, that must be fun.  Do they look alike?

Sonia, hope you have a nice meal tonight and get on ok being back on the pill, hopefully it will settle down.

Celtic Ghirl, glad to hear everything going good for you - not long now  

Bloo sounds like you are well sorted with Lyle, sounds like a right good wee boy.

Dons hope the twins improve once they start carobel.  And I can't believe you'd rather chew your arm off  .  Good to hear you enjoyed being back at the footie, can't wait for the season to start again - I really miss it over the summer.

Well that's me on holiday from work now for 2 whole weeks  

Oh and I am getting so excited about Monday now, it is almost here


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  
I'm back from Center Parcs.  Had a great time despite the constant rain.   Won't stop as I've got to get the washing on, repack for London etc. Just wanted to say hi to you all and hope you're all doing well.

Taking my niece to see Lazy Town at the theatre tomorrow and then round to my grandma's as it's her 92nd birthday.

Up bright and early on Sunday morning to fly down to London for our immune testing appointment with Dr Gorgy. Getting excited about it now.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Luck Susan hope it all goes well - will be thinking about you

D x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just thought I would up date you (nothing much to update).  Still listening to my CD everynight and almost managing to block out the snoring of my DH now!!  Still hating the injections but if it is helping me to get to the goal   I so so so want and wished for then I cannot complain! (trying to keep a positive spin on things - it is so hard as I am normally a negative thinking person!)

Well I have nothing planned this weekend - husband has the weekend off as well so maybe I will fall out with him a few times today and tomorrow ie for not putting dishes in the dishwasher  , leaving underwear on the bathroom floor   or leaving hankies on the floor for the dog to find and shred everywhere  !     Do you think this could be the injections making me so nit-picky?   

Glad to hear that you had a nice time away susan - good luck in London, I hope you get some answers xx

Lainsy - now that you are off for 2 weeks make sure you relax and I cant wait to hear about your scan  


Hello to everyone else and hope you are all going to have a nice weekend x

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Had a phone call from them this morning to remind me about my appointment with Dr Gorgy in London on Monday at 10am!!! Very interesting seeing as the appointment was for 12.00!!! Anyway, makes no difference to me as we're flying back up at 7.30pm so I suppose the earlier the appointment, the better.

Getting quite excited now.  Picked up the photocopies of our notes from the clinic today to take down with us and have spent ages reading over them today.  Makes interesting reading. 

Off to to some packing.  Will be back on once I'm back to let you know how I got on. 
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

I have a silly question to ask you girls.....do you have to have an AF before they start stimming??  I started on day 21 (I know this sounds stupid but I seem to remember at the evening meeting in AMH that they said that i MAY have a bleed before stimming).  It is just that I have read on other posts that AF has to arrive etc.  I am 2 days late and begining to have a worrying attack ie...what if I dont have an AF and delayed.  I have all the pains of the AF but nothing!!  Help! I am being silly!!!!!

button


----------



## Lainsy

Button, sorry I can't remember if I had my af before stimming or not, I just remember I always had af during my treatment.

Well girls today's the day - scan at 11am!!!  I am soooo excited but extremely nervous too   .

I am heading up to Inverness straight after to visit my family but will try and post via my mobile (that will be a challenge!) and if not I will post when I get up to Inverness from my sister's or dad's computer, but it may be later in the evening - sorry


----------



## gmac2304

sorry not been on in a while girls! i can't post from my phone anymore...  ...and am often too busy at work to come on & post! me bad... 

anyway, just a quick one - good luck for 11am *Lainsy*! will be keeping an eye on here & ** for the good news...
good luck to *Susan * too - fingers crossed today brings some answers!

nothing new to report at this end - still feeling constantly nauseous & tired! really CAN'T WAIT to hit the bloomin' stage...  i know I shouldn't moan, but I'm really not good at being ill! 

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Finally I have got to a computer !

Everything has gone well at scan.  Baby measuring at 7weeks with strong heartbeat.  EDD 15th March 2010.  I cried when I saw the heart beat   

I am just so happy   

Got to go, sorry for short post but at my sisters and kids running around like mad


----------



## Saffa77

Oh Lainsy

I am sooooooo happy for you!!  YAY congrats!!!! bet you just want to scream off the rooftops!          Well done you!

Soniax


----------



## gmac2304

*Lainsy* -                                                                                                            

THAT'S ALL i HAVE TO SAY!!! 

Gillian xx


----------



## starrynight

Lainsy woohoo am so happy for ya   .

Button butterfly yea i think you normal have to get af i started on day21 and i got it but it was about 11days i think after i started the buserelin so it was later than my when my normal af was due. I didn't realise you had to get af either i only found out on here and i was worried i wouldn't get it but the buserelin can make it a bit later.

Susan hope you got on ok today. 

Am so annoyed i still have my af thats been over 2wks now so at this rate i wont get to start my tx again in sept or oct lol As i need to have 3 afs before the nxt cycle. I mite phone the clinic if it doesn't stop by the end of the wk am sure this cant be healthy lol.

Hi to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy -     well done!!  

im off on my holidays tomorrow, down to my dads. Going to visit the science museum, M&Ds, edinburgh dungeoun, falkirk wheel, and others..... see where the sat nav takes us! Oh and shopping of course at macurthur glen in livi!!  Really looking forward to getting away, been packing ALL day today and still not got everything. Dont know if it will fit in the car lol.

Twins slept all night last night, well 10.30 - 5.30 so really chuffed.  Aiden been upset today though, he has a sore tummy, i can tell as its a sore cry and i cant do anything to help him   

My neighbour took him for an hour or so so i could get some peace!!


----------



## tissyblue

Lainsy - that's brill news on your scan - your EDD next year is my 40th!

Mrs Coops - sorry you have been feeling rotten but it will be worth it in the end!

Susan - hope you got on ok in London today. Have been thinking of you. Would love to see a copy of my notes but not prepared to pay £50 for the privilege.

Dons - enjoy your hodilays with the family. Sounds like you have loads planned!

Starry - hang in there! You too Button.

 to Sonia and the rest of the gang.

DH and I have had rotten coughs for about three weeks now. Sound like I've got a 40 a day habit. DH and I have competition every morning to see who had the worse night sleep....needless to say he wins, even if he isn't pregnant, doesn't need to get up every two hours for a pee and can only lie on one side at the moment....! Oh and my pelvic floor is off on a gap year... happy days...


----------



## button butterfly

[fly]Well done Lainsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

            

       

SSSSSSSSSSSSSsooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!

Thanks Starry for your reply - I just had a wee panic to myself!!!!! 

Button

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations Lainsy.  So glad everything went well.     You must have been over the moon to hear the heart beat. 

I'm back from my 1st appointment with Dr Gorgy in London. How posh was that? Strolling up and down Harley Street, sitting in his fancy consulting room complete with fireplace etc ....  Got my 17 vials of blood taken from a lab a few doors down the street while sitting in a leather, reclining seat.  Unfortunately had £1710 taken away from my bank account (although only after the Clydesdale Bank not authorizing the money without speaking to me first and asking me questions from my password which I never remember!) Quite happy they questioned the amount though - makes me happier that if someone every tried to use my card, it wouldn't go through.  Not that there's ever that amount of money in it anyway - it was only there to pay for today!  

I've to phone back in 2 weeks for results.  Still none the wiser what the immune testing results will mean but glad to be moving forward for a change.  We'll still do my 5th IVF in Aberdeen though because it's just far too much of a hassle to get it done in London.

In the meantime, I've to organise a few more blood tests through my GP and persuade Aberdeen to do a hysteroscopy.  I still can't decide if I want anything to actually show up in these tests. If it does, there's plenty of extra drugs and injections he can give me which will hopefully help next time.  Unfortunately, it's hugely expensive and I can't see any way we'll be able to afford it.  There was talk about intripids tranfusions (something to do with me and DH having too close a match for something - was really confused my now!  ) which can be done in London by Dr Armstrong but if the match is too close, donor transfusions can be done in Greece!!! He said it as if it is perfectly normal to pay out a fortune and galavant off to Greece.  Hoping it doesn't come to that stage.  

It was worthwhile but really confused about it all.

Other than that, went out for our tea to TGI Fridays in Convent Garden last night. Up early this morning to battle through the tube during London rush hour.  A nice lunch off Oxford Street somewhere, and then a touristy boat trip along the Thames before catching the flight home tonight.

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls, thanks very much for all your good wishes.  As you can imagine I am still on   and still can't quite believe that in around 7 months time I will have a little  .

Well got my first appointment with midwife for 13th August at 9am and then next scan is booked for 2nd September 2009 when I will be 12 1/2 weeks.

Forgot to tell you as well because everything went ok with scan yesterday and it is a natural pregnancy I will no longer be seen by the fertility clinic.  I know it sounds sad but I was a little bit upset by that as all the nurses have been fantastic, but it's a good thing  

How's everyone else doing?  Susan sounds like you had an eventful time in London, hope you enjoyed yourself as well though.

Tissy hope your cough gets better soon and you get a good nights sleep.

Dons enjoy your hols, bet you will all have a great time.

MrsCoops not long and you will be at the blooming stage, think you are 5 weeks further on than me so it will be great to have someone going through all this at the same time as me.

Well just been spending the day setting up my dad's new computer (thought I better test it out  ).  Off to meet my mum for lunch and might go and buy a baby name book, now the fun begins with dh and I


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry I have been AWOL Lyle keeps me busy!!

Susan sending you huge   for what you have been going though hope it all works out for you and you get some good results  

Lainsy - SO chuffed for you - bringing back so many memories for me as I was goinf thorugh and feeling all this - this time last year huge hus from Lyle and I

Hope all other ladies keeping well and get over amy bugs soon xx


----------



## twinkle123

Well, well, well, that's AF arriving now.  Original plan was to start next IVF with this one so should ideally be phoning the clinic to get it organised.  Now that I'm waiting for these blood test results from London though, I'll have to wait another month at least.  Just seems such a waste!  

Been doing a ridiculous amount of research about all things immune related and the extra drugs I might be getting from Dr Gorgy.  The money involved is just scary - have no idea how we'll be able to pay for it.  Then if it gets to the stage of having to get some kind of transfusions (lipids, I think. Who knows!!  ) it'll involve travelling to London.  Don't know how I can it round work.  Maybe I should have bothered starting all of this.   Too confused about it all now. 

Have any of you had a hysteroscopy before?  I've had HSG (not going to attempt to spell it - but it's the one with the dye!) but seem to have missed the hysteroscopy.  Dr Gorgy wants me to organise getting one up here before he gives me any drugs.  Just wondering what was involved in it and more importantly, is it painful?  

Elaine - did you get a baby name book? I have a secret one I bought 6 years ago (how naive was I?) but haven't let myself look at it for a few years now.

Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Girls!

I am sooo chuffed with myself today - have managed to have a clear out of all the cupboards in my kitchen and clean it from top to bottom!!  Came across so many packets of crackers and oatcakes ( 3-4 packets of crackers and same for oatcakes  ) all were out of date!  I didnt throw them in the bin I have made a bucket of munchies for my chickens, in that bucket there is readybrek, weetabix, cornflakes (i cant believe I had all of these   ) Having chickens is so handy!! Even tho the blighters try and get into my house - had a race with them this afternoon when emptying my car with shopping bags.....they can run so fast!!

Cant wait for my baseline scan now!  I have read on other posts that you can drink lucozade sport to reduce the chances of getting OHSS have any of you done or heard this?

Lainsy - did you look at names books then?  Still chuffed for you x

Susan - a hysteroscopy is done usually under general anaesthetic and it is a scope that looks at your uterus in more detail and is entered via the vagina.  Patient's normally get cramping pain like a period afterwards and sometimes have a small bleed over the next few days depending on whether they see any cysts or other lumps and removed them at that time.  Hope this helps xx

How are you starry?

how are the mummies?  Babies all well and behaving?

Button

p.s hope this message makes sense as I am typing it fast - said to husband I will go and cut the grass on the new lawn mower (sit on thank god, or I would still be cutting this time tomorrow)


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, back home for a couple of days before we go away on Saturday for a week.  Had a great time visiting my family - everyone is really chuffed for me, especially my parents.  They wouldn't let me do anything while I was there - such a hardship  

Well I finally picked a name book (took me and my mum about 1/2 hour to decide on one).  Had lots of fun looking through and so far all I can say is god help us if it's a boy because dh and I cannot agree on anything, thank goodness we have 7 months to come up with something  

Susan I had a hysteroscopy in May and it was ok.  Got put to sleep and didn't feel anything at all.  Wasn't sore or anything when I woke up and I got home later the same day, if I remember right I only had a slight bit of bleeding for a day or so.

How's everyone doing?  Button hope things are going ok with your treatment.


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Lainsy - loving the scan picture!!  I am fine just jabbing away!  Cant wait for next tues for my baseline scan    please let everything go to plan  .

Everyone must be busy - not much posts over the past few days.  Anyone doing anything nice over the weekend?

Button


----------



## borntoshop7474

can i join you girls?
Im going thru 4th ICSI, had day 10 baseline scan on Friday, have to take more Gonal F stimm drugs as I dont have that many follicles yet, although the ones I do have are top notch,  going back to Aberdeen on Monday for another scan, hoping egg recovery will be on Wed, fingers crossed


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Borntoshop!!

just join in!!!  Travelling back and forth from inverness must be tiring!!  As you have probably read this is my first IVF and due for my baseline scan on tuesday!  Appointment is 10.30  but think I will have to get to the hospital by atleast 9.00 to get a darn parking space as it is an absolute nightmare!!  

Goodluck with this treatment    and hope to hear from you soon!!

  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

It's quite on here recently.  Everyone must be doing exciting things and enjoying the summer.  

Hi and welcome borntoshop   Will keep my fingers crossed that you get more follicles before your next scan.  Not long until your EC - good luck   I'll reply to your message later today.  Just nipping on quickly while DH is in the shower - he thinks I spend too much time on here. What, me?  

Button - good to hear your injections are going well.  Good luck for your scan on Tuesday   Can't say I've heard of drinking Lucozade to help prevent OHSS. I just stuck to the obsessive amounts of water every day.

Lainsy - glad to hear you had a great time visiting your family.  They must be so happy for you.  Have fun with tha baby name book.  

Not much happening here. Enjoying my holidays although can't believe I've only got 2 weeks left.  I know it sounds a lot but I've probably got about a week's worth of work home with me to do before I go back.   Dreading going back to school - I'm just not interested in it and the people I work with anymore.  

I've got an appointment with my GP on Wednesday to see if he'll to karotyping blood tests for me and DH.  Also need to organise a saline hysterography (Dr Gorgy told me to either get that or a hysteroscopy and the saline one sounds better!)  I'm going to ask my doctor about it on Wednesday because I don't know if the Aberdeen clinic will do it for me.

It's all getting me down again but am trying to keep positive.  I never, ever imagined 6 years ago that I would be having to go through all this to do something as natural as have a baby.  I remember how I was so excited and optimistic I was when I did my 1st IVF but I'm afraid that excitement is no longer here!  

Anyway, must think positively. There's a lot more worse off than I am.

Had a good day yesterday pottering about outside in the sun but don't think that'll be happening today  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi girls
Button - yes its tiring (and boring) getting on the 6 am train each time, hopefully Monday is my last train journey before egg recovery, this is probably my last attempt at ICSI, only because of finances.    Im sure there'l be a parking space for you round the back of the hospital,  we were very lucky last time we drove got a space straight away.  Hope all goes well with your baseline scan. 
Susan - Ive been drinking Lucozade Sport, had 2 bottles of it, but Ive gone the other way and need more oestrogen and follicles so I dont know what to believe with that.  Ive stocked up on pineapple and walnuts for the first week of 2 ww as it helps with implantation (so the girls in the chat room tell me).
Good luck with your GP appointment on Wednesday,  I never imagined 10 years ago that I would have to go through all of this treatment,  wish I had a time machine I would have thrown those contraceptive pills straight away.  
Its hard thinking positive especially when the Buserelin and Gonal F kicks in and have made me feel quite low.  Never mind, not long to go now have to perservere.    Ah the sun has come out, its about time..


----------



## starrynight

Hi borntoshop and welcome to the thread and good luck with your tx.

Susan i hope your doing ok when do you get all ur results from the immune testing?

Butterfly hows the injections going? When do you start stimming?

Lainsy how u doing?  

Dons enjoy you holiday.

Bloo how little lyle doing keeping mummy busy?

Tissy how u doing? 

Fiona hope your ok you ain't been on for a while or i haven't noticed lol.


----------



## starrynight

Hmmm it wouldn't let me write anymore lol.

Hi to nicky,carol,saffa,mrscoops,gems am so sorry to anyone i have missed.

Well i haven't been on much lately i have had af for well over 3wks now!!! I don't know what all the ivf drugs have done to my body but i don't think i can go thro this again if i ever get a cancelled cycle again!! I have never had such a heavy af in my life (sorry i know prob to much info). I phoned the clinic and they have said there is no way i should still be bleeding so i have to get a emergency appointment at docs 2moro to get to sets of tablets to stop it I have wrote down the name of them or i would never remember lol. But now i have a dilemma (cnt spell) i don't know if i want to take more stuff cause that will mess up my cycles even more and i still need 2 af before starting tx again so i don't know wot to do. Aaaaaaargh i hate all this   .

Anyway i better stop my moaning lol.
xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hello all! 

Just a quick note as i was reading about borntoshop's comment about pineapple for the 2ww. Well, just an opinion, i dont know if this is true, but according to the asians, they say that pineapple in the early stages of pregnancy is not good to the implantation. Personally some fruits i do stay away from though....

Anyways, am doing well here and now starting my countdown!! 11 weeks to go!!   everything will be fine till then!

To everyone else, a big hello and a great big  !!! Hope that all is well with all of you!

-May-ß


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi May,  Its only what Ive heard from the girls on the chat room so I dont know if it is true or not, but according to one person Pineapple contains bromelain enzymes. This enzyme is helpful for implantation because it reduces inflammation within the uterus (and everywhere else in the body too -- especially used to reduce inflammatin in joints for those with arthritis).  But take it only for the first week of 2 ww.  Im thinking of taking just a small glass of 100% pineapple juice, if anyone has heard anything otherwise please let me know 
thanks x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Howdy Doody Ladies!!

Sorry i ain't been around again.... up to my eyes with work and have had my twin nephews since last thursday... TRAUMATISED...LOL!!  God they are spoilt NEVER do what they are told .. and this whole playing their PSP's for half of the day is not on... so they were in a mood i took them away from them...LOL!!  My mum said...oooooh its good practice for when you eventually have your own...  ERM NO...My children will behave and do what they are told and not get everything under the sun..lol!!  Making them out to be horrors... they are good really.. BUT hard work...  
Had them to Blairdrummond yesterday, what a hoot...  they loved it!!
Goodness me..i sound a right moan...LOL!!  I do love them to bits really xxx

My crohns has been giving me jip along with my endo... still bleeding with the latter!!  For 2 weeks now...quite clotty aswell (sorry TMI)...  am waiting to see hamilton when he gets back from his holiday  as they looking to aspirate my cysts again before i begin DE in October time..eeeeek!!  Tis weird i'm in all this pain with the crohns and endo...but it doesn't matter as i have the 'hope' of the DE maybe working...touch wood!!

Sorry don't have time to go through all the posts.... will try and go through them this afternoon when i get a minute 

Sending out loads of huggs and kisses to you all xxxx


----------



## Suzie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203930.new#new


----------

